# Doo Yoo Tattoo?



## Prada Psycho

I said something on another thread that got me wondering about you guys. Who here has one or more tattoos? Where are they? Why did you choose the design you chose? You can even post a picture, provided that the tattoo is in a, shall we say "PG-13" or under location. 

I guess I get to go first again, since I'm starting this! Mine is on my right outside ankle. It's a violin that I first got 9 years ago. I took up the violin 12 years ago and always wanted a tattoo, so this was a natural choice for me. I was never very happy with the work the tattooist did, so back in May I finally got it re-done. Here's the new 'too. Ick! I hate this picture of my leg. It's not that big, just the effects of the close-up lens.


----------



## LisaG719

I would love to have a tattoo...but my needle phobia keeps me out of the tattoo shop. A pink fairy would be my choice.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i got this last year, *September 17, 2005*. it's the 'See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil' adage with a twist. it's my first tattoo ever, and i'm planning to get another one on my hip soon .


----------



## LisaG719

Sandra: WOW


----------



## LoriB

I am at work and can't access my pics, but I have three tattoos. One on the outside of my right ankle that is a red heart with "Ashley" inside the heart (my 5 yr old daughter's name.) The secone one I got is on my lower back, is about the size of Yeuxhonntes and it is a very colorful butterfly in the middle with roses and thorny vines extending from either side. The third one is a blue cross with black tribal detail and a sunrise behind it, got that one on the back of my neck/uppermiddle back.

I plan to get one on each shoulderblade as well. We've discussed tattoos here before and a lot of you out there hate them. Maybe we could just use this thread to talk about our love of tattoos and show them off, without any negatives??


----------



## kathyrose

Mine is my eyebrows and eyeliner.


----------



## VipStyle

Love your tats...I am LOVING that See no evil tat...WOW BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have 3...THEY ARE addicting like THESE BAGS LOL


----------



## Sternchen

Nooooooo!!!!  God, I'm too much of a chicken to get my ears pierced, lol.  I'd never be able to get a tattoo!

But I do think that *some* of them are nice.  I don't like full body/overly large tattoos though


----------



## chloehandbags

Noo!  

I'm too scared of commitment!


----------



## koukanamiya

I don't have any tattoos, I don't want to have something engraved on me and then later on having to get rid of them because I change my mind.  I do, however, want to get a bellybutton ring one of these days - but I have to lose some weight and get a flat stomach first - so I guess it's never going to happen.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i always wanted to have one but i admit i'm scared  i don't like needles... 
i even design a drawing of a seahorse. i LOVEEEE seahorses!!!!


----------



## Luna

Here's mine.

I started out with the moon on the left... I think I want to get it redone though... I got it when I was 18.

Then I got the sun on the right when I was 20..

then I connected them with the design in the middle 2 years ago.

So technically, I have 3 tattoos?   

Passed out 2 out of the 3 tattoo times.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I don't have any tattoos...it's a hard decision for me I want one but I don't b/c I might regret it when I'm older. yeux..I love your tattoo...too cute! What's the story behind yours, why did you get that? And your body looks to be in fantastic shape, if I were to get one there no one would see it b/c I have alittle pooch & it wouldn't be so pretty! LOL


----------



## Prada Psycho

LoriB said:
			
		

> We've discussed tattoos here before and a lot of you out there hate them. Maybe we could just use this thread to talk about our love of tattoos and show them off, without any negatives??



I'm a newbie here and I wondered if the topic had come up before, but thought I'd toss it out anyway.  

I know people have pretty strong opinions one way or the other about tattoos and that's fine, but could we keep this just a "show & tell" thread? Thanks!


----------



## nawth21

None, but I want some!  Just trying to find a good shop.  And figuring out where I want it. Probably on my shoulder.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sandra, yours is so pretty! So is yours, Luna! I've been toying with getting one of a confetti rose (like my avatar) on my left shoulder blade, but I'm still on the fence about it. I need to stop watching _Miami Ink_!  The tattoos that Kat von D does makes me want to run to Miami and have her do one for me!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

As mentioned before, I have two - on my back, one on each hip.

On my right hip, I have the Greek letter omega - I love Greek mythology and Greek letters.

On my left hip, I have a grail - I love the while King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table myth, I love how it represents my English heritage, and I love how it's the exact same grail on the cover of Monty Python and the Holy Grail DVD.


----------



## Kimm992

I have three:

A large dragon on my back - to symbolize strength and wisdom
A cross on the inside of my right wrist - as a personal reminder to myself that all of my action should be led by God.
The words "Omnia mea mecum porto" (latin) across my lower back - which means "All that is mine I carry with me" (my knowledge is my greatest asset).

I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## elongreach

Not only am I scared of the repercusions of getting a tattoo (infection and whatnot), I'm scared of the idea of it stretching or as I lose weight it shrinking and looking bad.  I'm not really into defacing my body, but if maybe when I get older and a little skinnier I might get it.


----------



## Kimm992

elongreach said:
			
		

> Not only am I scared of the repercusions of getting a tattoo (infection and whatnot), I'm scared of the idea of it stretching or as I lose weight it shrinking and looking bad. I'm not really into defacing my body, but if maybe when I get older and a little skinnier I might get it.



LOL I've never heard a tattoo referred to as "defacing the body" 

Personally I'm a huge advocate of artistic expression in any form so tattoos only serve to make a body more beautiful in my opinion.

But I suppose to each his own!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Tattooing isn't self-mutiliation. The way I see it, if your body's a temple, then tattoos are a way of decorating. 


Which is not to say you should get one because everyone else has tattoos. You shouldn't get a design that practically everyone else has . . . why do you think I don't have a shamrock? . . . . a tattoo is beautiful because is it special and meaningful to you. It reflects a part of you.


----------



## Kimm992

caitlin1214 said:
			
		

> Tattooing isn't self-mutiliation. The way I see it, if your body's a temple, then tattoos are a way of decorating.
> 
> Which is not to say you should get one because everyone else has tattoos. You shouldn't get a design that practically everyone else has . . . why do you think I don't have a shamrock? . . . . a tattoo is beautiful because is it special and meaningful to you. It reflects a part of you.



Well said!!


----------



## elongreach

I didn't shoot down anyone who has tattoos.  I think tattoos are great.  It's a turnon when a guy has a couple of tattoos, but I just can't see myself getting any at this point because I (not anyone else) am scared.


----------



## D & G rockstar

I have two.   A symbol over my belly button, and one on my right shoulder blade.  The eye of ra.  I'm getting another one but i don't know where yet.  They are very addicting.


----------



## Wildflower

I got mine when I was 39. It's a dark pink rose with stem and leaves above my right ankle. Really no significance... when I went in, I wanted anything BUT a rose but after 4 hours of looking, it was the one I liked the best and knew I would love many years later. I wanted a hummingbird or a music note originally.

Am glad I waited, too -- I almost got a tattoo when I was 19 but chickened out literally at the last second. The needle touched my skin and I panicked. If I had gotten that one, I'd now have a white buffalo on my hip that I honestly can't remember the meaning of although there was one at that time!  

Oh, and when my mom saw it --- the phrase "the blood drained from her face" actually happened to her! She said "OMG you have ruined your life!" But she said that to me when I was 16 and got my second hole pierced in my ears... which she finally did herself about a month before I got my tattoo.


----------



## Sanguar

I have 4.  I have a lower back, a front hip, a right ankle and a right foot.  Two of the four I designed.  I do have a shamrock.  I went to Notre Dame!


----------



## Kimm992

LOL "Omg you have ruined your life!!"  that cracked me up.

My dad got his first tattoo when he was 40!!  Now he's covered in them...I think he's at about 20 or so.


----------



## chag

None none none!


----------



## Sarsi

I got my upper and lower lid eyeliner tatoo several years ago.
Prada love the violin... so pretty! 
YEUX love your tatoo!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*No tattoos for me, i can't fathom why i would want anybody drawing on my behind.   *


----------



## sellmysoul

Eye liner only.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

LisaG719 said:
			
		

> Sandra: WOW





Prada Psycho said:
			
		

> Sandra, yours is so pretty!






			
				Sarsi said:
			
		

> YEUX love your tatoo!






			
				VipStyle said:
			
		

> I am LOVING that See no evil tat...WOW BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 3...THEY ARE addicting like THESE BAGS LOL


thanks everyone :shame:!

yes they are addictive. the only reason i don't have a second one yet is that i haven't found a design that i like enough. 




			
				Pursefanatic85 said:
			
		

> yeux..I love your tattoo...too cute! What's the story behind yours, why did you get that? And your body looks to be in fantastic shape, if I were to get one there no one would see it b/c I have alittle pooch & it wouldn't be so pretty! LOL


my initial idea was to have a butterfly or dragonfly, but then a lot of girls have that and i thought it was a little too common. i actually found this picture on a postcard, and i thought it was so unusual, and is so *me*, because just like the fairies, i bend the rules a little too . so i decided this would be my first tattoo. it took 4.5 hours to do it, and the tattoo artist is a 60+ year-old woman , but she's really really good.

as for my body, that was me after gaining weight, so it really wasn't that fantastic. i've lost weight now, thank God.


----------



## IntlSet

chloehandbags said:
			
		

> Noo!
> 
> I'm too scared of commitment!


 
Me too. AND PAIN! Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Virginia

i don't have any but i sure do want a few! actually not a few, just 2. i'm too scared of the pain though so i doubt i'll ever get one.


----------



## Traci

I don't have one.  But if I EVER had the guts to get one.....

I'd want to be like that girl in that James Bond movie....

When he looks at her inner thigh and says "what's that?"
and she says....

"That's my little octopussy"    

Was that the name of the movie??

hee hee


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

you know, before i got my tattoo, i was terrified of the pain too. although it was excruciating to sit still through the pain for 4.5 hours, the feeling i got when it was all done was incredible. when my tattoo was done i looked in the mirror and went, "wow. that feels good."

this may sound cliched, but the pain is pleasure, a good kind of pain. no joke.


----------



## Tura**Satana

elongreach said:
			
		

> Not only am I scared of the repercusions of getting a tattoo (infection and whatnot), I'm scared of the idea of it stretching or as I lose weight it shrinking and looking bad.  I'm not really into defacing my body, but if maybe when I get older and a little skinnier I might get it.


   That is how I feel. I just don't find them attractive. But if you like them, then go for it.


----------



## Cristina

One on my upper back - a sparrow on each shoulder blade

One on my lower back - a black and blue nautical star, with two smaller blue stars on either side of it.

I'm planning on adding to the sparrows, make it an entire back piece.


----------



## Pupsterpurse

*Prada*--the colors on your Violin Tat are so vivid and pretty! Love it!

*Luna*--that's cool about how your tattoos became "one"! You passed out 2 out of the 3 times? Yikes!

*yeux*--I love your fairies! Sooo cool! 

I have one on the small of my lower back. It's a butterfly. I'll post a pic of it when I find my camera. lol. It actually didn't hurt very much. Unfortunately, I developed an allergic reaction and I had to go to the Emergency room at the nearest hospital. They said it could have been the gloves the tattoo artist used(latex) or the Ink itself. It eventually healed, but I can never get another tattoo again. What *really really really* hurt was when I got my navel pierced. Oh my gosh...I honestly nearly passed out from the pain.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kimm992 said:
			
		

> LOL "Omg you have ruined your life!!" that cracked me up.


 

Haha! That's funny! All my dad said was, "as long as we've established they wouldn't be on your forehead."


----------



## bb10lue

i have one on my lower back~will take pics later~^^


----------



## JoeyJo21

I'm thinking about getting a small hibiscus flower on my wrist for my first tattoo. I've been really excited about it these past few days but I'm going to wait a while until I'm sure I still want it. I'd love to get it done in white ink too.


----------



## GTOFan

Nope, too chicken!


----------



## Pursegrrl

None here, but if I did I would get a small anchor on my ankle.  I loooove love love all things nautical!!


----------



## Nishi621

Yes, I have 2 tats.  One on my back left shoulder and one on the outer part of my right ankle.  I am very happy with both of them.

Here's a pic of the one on my leg-I don't have a pic of the one on my back.  It looks a little weird because I took the pic myself-in real life, the tat is clear and dark as the day it was inked on me.


----------



## northernbelle33

JoeyJo21 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting a small hibiscus flower on my wrist for my first tattoo. I've been really excited about it these past few days but I'm going to wait a while until I'm sure I still want it. I'd love to get it done in white ink too.


 
You might want to rethink the white ink thing...I have read that it tends to look like ugly scar tissue after a few years


----------



## Marly

kathyrose said:
			
		

> Mine is my eyebrows and eyeliner.



I had thought about doing permanent makeup at one time- especially for my eyebrows because they are really light on the sides. I'm really scared though- what if they made a mistake???
Anyway, did you like the procedure? Does it look natural?


----------



## LoriB

Everyone is different. I love tattoos and want more and more of them, but I will never get one in a place that could not easily be covered with clothing. That is just my preference. As the mom of school age kid and living in the town that I do, there are definitely times when I'd rather cover them. I am very proud of them, but they are mostly for me to look at, not the school board or the ladies I used to go to church with, etc.


----------



## jane

> this may sound cliched, but the pain is pleasure, a good kind of pain. no joke.



So true. I was nervous when I got mine, and it hurt, but then the endorphins kick in and, wow. It was kinda hot.

Mine is a small black salamander on my left ankle. I designed it myself.

I would like another one, on my upper arm. Either a kelp plant design, or a pacific northwest native animal totem like this one:


----------



## toiletduck

I have 3...a butterfly in colour on the inside of my right ankle (because it's something I've wanted since I was 11 and I waited almost 10 years to get it), a black tribal design on the left side of my lower back (my first tattoo at 19), and last but not least a full colour heart shaped lock with a purple ribbon on my lower back.  

I'm thinking of getting another and I've already settled on the design, but I have yet to choose a location...time will tell where I get it!!

*JoeyJo21: *If you are certain you want a white tattoo, make sure you go to a skilled artist.  Many won't do a tattoo in full white ink just because it may a) take a few sittings b) become over worked which causes unwanted scarring c) if you want a tattoo, why not get one that you can actually see? hehe!

however, if you're thinking of a white coloured hibisucus, you might think of using black to line it and light blue to do shading...just my two cents!


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

my last name in hebrew symbals on my neck (back)


----------



## Zzuliyta

i just read through the thread and i would love to see more pictures...
i wanted one when i was in college and i even designed one from my chinese nickname... i just never went through with it... 
i think maybe when i lose weight i will do it... (which i think will be a long time still yet... lol)


----------



## annanas

tr444 said:
			
		

> "That's my little octopussy"
> 
> Was that the name of the movie??



octopussy   

i don't have one, i always wanted one but i can't decide on a design.  and i'm not sure i actually want the tattoo that much, but i'm curious about the pain :shame:


----------



## doulosforhim

none as of yet.


----------



## doulosforhim

Cristina said:
			
		

> One on my upper back - a sparrow on each shoulder blade
> 
> One on my lower back - a black and blue nautical star, with two smaller blue stars on either side of it.
> 
> I'm planning on adding to the sparrows, make it an entire back piece.


 
they sound really cool.


----------



## LeaD

I play the cello and would love to get f holes tattooed onto the curves of my back, like a cello! actually, I"m planning on making an app. real soon - I'll post pics!


----------



## LeaD

*NorthernBell33* - Lindsey Lohan just got a white heart tattooed inbetween her thumb and pointer finger on her left hand... cute!


----------



## JoeyJo21

Bless! Thanks for the advice everyone thats so sweet of you. It's something I would really have to do my research on first so it probably won't happen until next year anyway. Lea, did you see LiLo's breathe tattoo too? It's gorgeous! Thats what made me like the whole white ink thing. 

Toilet Duck I would love a coloured tattoo, but in my place of work we're not supposed to have tattoo's at all. I could get one on my back where it's hidden during work hours but I'm really into wrist ones at the moment after seeing the cute stars my friend got done on hers. I think it would be great to have a white one there whereby you only really notice it if you know about it.


----------



## nativenydesigns

kathyrose said:
			
		

> Mine is my eyebrows and eyeliner.


 
Please tell me more about that-I am very interested in doing that


----------



## toiletduck

JoeyJo21 said:
			
		

> Toilet Duck I would love a coloured tattoo, but in my place of work we're not supposed to have tattoo's at all. I could get one on my back where it's hidden during work hours but I'm really into wrist ones at the moment after seeing the cute stars my friend got done on hers. I think it would be great to have a white one there whereby you only really notice it if you know about it.



Oh!  I see...and I understand completely.  I'd love to have a tattoo on my wrist as well, but my reason for not getting one is the same as yours.  As mentioned in a previous post, I have a tattoo on my ankle which requires make up when I wear a skirt to the office...It's a bit of a hassle but well worth it IMHO!  As for the wrist tattoo, since you're looking for something that's more subtle, white would be the way to go.  I've seen some pretty white ones when they are done professionally.  Good luck! 

P.S. Although I'm not that into the meaning, I love Lindsay's 'Breathe' tattoo too!


----------



## JoeyJo21

toiletduck said:
			
		

> Oh! I see...and I understand completely. I'd love to have a tattoo on my wrist as well, but my reason for not getting one is the same as yours. As mentioned in a previous post, I have a tattoo on my ankle which requires make up when I wear a skirt to the office...It's a bit of a hassle but well worth it IMHO! As for the wrist tattoo, since you're looking for something that's more subtle, white would be the way to go. I've seen some pretty white ones when they are done professionally. Good luck!
> 
> P.S. Although I'm not that into the meaning, I love Lindsay's 'Breathe' tattoo too!


 
 make-ups a great idea! I hadn't considered that whatsoever. Does it hide it well?


----------



## toiletduck

JoeyJo21 said:
			
		

> make-ups a great idea! I hadn't considered that whatsoever. Does it hide it well?



It's hides it quite well, especially if your tattoo doesn't have a lot of black (i.e. just a thin black outline, rest if colour).  I got away with it the whole of last summer where I wore a skirt almost every day and on the last day of my internship I asked my collegue if he ever noticed my tattoo.  He looked at me and said "what? you have mods?!?! where??" 

there are a few brands that you can buy online and they cost around USD30 or so...the brand I use is Colortration.  I found the site online and it comes in a lot of shades.  It's waterproof (comes off with soap), smudge proof and dries quickly (it's a little thick so layer it on instead of caking it on).  Hope that helps!


----------



## ilzabet

northernbelle33 said:
			
		

> You might want to rethink the white ink thing...I have read that it tends to look like ugly scar tissue after a few years


actually i always thought the "scar look" is why most people who got white ink wanted it in the first place...that's why i'm leaning towards it. to each their own i guess.


----------



## rach_mack

i do tattoo!

i have one big on on my back, which i decided to get done in 1997, but only got it done this year! i have learnt chinese since 97, and ive just become a qualified chinese interpreter... the characters are 'rui qiu', which is my name.. and means 'auspicious autumn'.

i also have stars on my ankle, and nape of my neck, and a butterfly on my back. 

i am planning my next tattoo, which will be a symmetrical V shape, joining my two hipbones. a swallow on each hip, joined by japanese cherry blossom twigs (all in colour)


----------



## JoeyJo21

toiletduck said:
			
		

> It's hides it quite well, especially if your tattoo doesn't have a lot of black (i.e. just a thin black outline, rest if colour). I got away with it the whole of last summer where I wore a skirt almost every day and on the last day of my internship I asked my collegue if he ever noticed my tattoo. He looked at me and said "what? you have mods?!?! where??"
> 
> there are a few brands that you can buy online and they cost around USD30 or so...the brand I use is Colortration. I found the site online and it comes in a lot of shades. It's waterproof (comes off with soap), smudge proof and dries quickly (it's a little thick so layer it on instead of caking it on). Hope that helps!


 
Thank you so much, I had no idea you could do that!


----------



## Prada Psycho

LeaD said:
			
		

> I play the cello and would love to get f holes tattooed onto the curves of my back, like a cello! actually, I"m planning on making an app. real soon - I'll post pics!


That's a cool idea since the cello, violin and viola all follow the same curves as a woman's body!  

Definitely want to see how that one comes out!


----------



## pursegrl12

I have three, two kanjii symbols on my lower back. one means "eternal" & the other "grace" (in memory of my mother, her middle name is grace) I also have a chinese dragon on my lower stomach (regret that one!) i'd like to get a celtic cross on the back of my neck.


----------



## Natalie

I have three runes tattoed on my wrist. A horizontal wolfsangel, a version of an Odal rune, and a broken suncross


----------



## toiletduck

^^ i'm curious...does it hurt more to get wrist tattoos?

my previous tattoos didn't hurt that much, but the wrist is such a sensitive spot, i figured it might sting more.  any feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## jenn4lv

I have a tattoo of a rose on my thigh.  I really want another one, but I dont know where I want it.  I dont want it too big either.  But I do remember how much it hurt, so maybe not.


----------



## marspalm

Prada Psycho said:
			
		

> Sandra, yours is so pretty! So is yours, Luna! I've been toying with getting one of a confetti rose (like my avatar) on my left shoulder blade, but I'm still on the fence about it. I need to stop watching _Miami Ink_!  The tattoos that Kat von D does makes me want to run to Miami and have her do one for me!!!




ooh i am sooo obsessed with miami ink! kat's tattoos are amazing she always makes me teary with the ones of people getting their children tattooed.  Anyways no tattoos for me yet, but i do want to get something oceany i am thinking a sanddollar because its like the cross of the sea we'll see


----------



## Natalie

toiletduck said:
			
		

> ^^ i'm curious...does it hurt more to get wrist tattoos?
> 
> my previous tattoos didn't hurt that much, but the wrist is such a sensitive spot, i figured it might sting more. any feedback would be much appreciated!



That is the only Tattoo I have so I don't have anything to compare it to, sorry. It hurt less than I was expecting, anyhow, but then again I have a high pain tolerance.


----------



## Andiewc

I have a tattoo on each wrist....my right has a pink cherry blossom and my left is an ambigram. It hurt on the wrist but I don't think it hurt any more than any of my others (I have my kids' names on my hip and a killer whale on my shoulder).


----------



## Shari




----------



## keykey36

I have 3
-right ankle-Red & yellow flowers on a curvy vine
-left shoulder-a very detailed cross w/ my son's name "Preston" written accross it
-Lower Back-Sweet butterflies in mauve & pink fluttering around some colorful flowers

These maybe common designs but I LOVE THEM!


----------



## anufangava

I, too am afraid of putting something permanent on my body.  I had eyeliner tattoo on my upper eyelid, and at times, I wish I didn't even get this!


----------



## anufangava

BTW, is it true what I saw in an episode of House?  That since tattoo have metallic components from the dye, having an MRI (magnetic resonance imaging) is going to be very painful?????  Yikes, what will happen to my eyelids?????


----------



## Grands Fonds

I love tattoos but don'y have one, and I LOVE Miami Ink!!!  I would have Kat or Chris Garver for sure!!!

For the girls who found getting a tattoo painful, may I suggest an epidural if you ever go through childbirth - LOL!!!!  Natural childbirth is a KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John 5

I got these right when I turned 18.


----------



## ilzabet

ok, i'm super excited about this but i'm not the kind of person to draw attention to it in real life...so i'm going to draw attention to it here! 

i loooooooove it. it was my birthday present to myself...i've been thinking about it for a few years, but for various reasons never got it done.  yesterday i bit the bullet and i am SO glad i did!  i can't wait until it heals!


----------



## jc2239

ilzabet said:
			
		

> ok, i'm super excited about this but i'm not the kind of person to draw attention to it in real life...so i'm going to draw attention to it here!
> 
> i loooooooove it. it was my birthday present to myself...i've been thinking about it for a few years, but for various reasons never got it done. yesterday i bit the bullet and i am SO glad i did! i can't wait until it heals!



ilzabet that's sosososo pretty...i've been seriously considering a white tattoo on my wrist (can't get colored since that's definitely not cool for work)....i'd love to see how it looks when it's completely healed over....did it hurt alot? ush:


----------



## ilzabet

jc: thanks!! it definately hurt, but not nearly as badly as i was expecting...the first two letters felt like bee stings. the L was over a tendon, so that hurt quite a bit (i had to stop for a second and drink some water). after that, my wrist went numb and i carried on a conversation with my friend. that said, i personally wouldn't want to do anything much bigger in more than one sitting without a LOT more breaks...mine took less than 10 minutes (really only about five...the artist was really suprised it went so quickly)

i think i'll probably start building a collection of thick banded watches for work though. i work with the public and even as subtle as it is, i still got asked a lot of questions about it.

yee.  rambly.  sorry.  i'm just really excited.


----------



## Zzuliyta

wow ilzabet! i really like your tattoo! great choice!
did this thread sway you on getting the tattoo??
can't wait to see it when it's all healed!


----------



## toiletduck

wow..congrats *ilzabet*!! it looks really nice~

and thanks to those that replied to my question about wrist tattoos...


----------



## 107

LisaG719 said:
			
		

> I would love to have a tattoo...but my needle phobia keeps me out of the tattoo shop.


 
Same here.


----------



## Cristina

ilzabet said:
			
		

> ok, i'm super excited about this but i'm not the kind of person to draw attention to it in real life...so i'm going to draw attention to it here!
> 
> i loooooooove it. it was my birthday present to myself...i've been thinking about it for a few years, but for various reasons never got it done. yesterday i bit the bullet and i am SO glad i did! i can't wait until it heals!


 
That looks awesome!  The white ink looks really neat.  Congrats!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ilzabet said:
			
		

> i loooooooove it. it was my birthday present to myself...i've been thinking about it for a few years, but for various reasons never got it done. yesterday i bit the bullet and i am SO glad i did! i can't wait until it heals!


 
Tres cool, ilzaet! I've never seen a white tattoo before. Very nice! That lettering work is awesome.

Hmm, may have to get off the fence and get that rose afterall!! 

Marspalm:  Meet ya in Miami! I want Kat to do a portrait of my Fur Baby, Sam!


----------



## caitlin1214

What's everyone's next tattoo going to be? 


To me, Dragons have been done and Unicorns have been done. The Griffin, is a really cool mythical creature. It has the body of a lion and the wings of an eagle. 







I did a search on the Burrows coat of arms, and I was told it involved a griffin. I don't know whether or not that's true, because to actually find out, I'd have to shell out 200 bucks or whatever for the actual framed document. 

I want something to join up the tattoos on both of my hips. I'm kind of a weenie about getting this one, because it's going to be on my lower back and it's going to be expensive.


----------



## hmwe46

I got my first tattoo at 32 

I have wanted one for as long as I can remember and no one thought I should do it.  My Dad, my ex-hubby were soo down on it. Then finally I had a friend that totally supported me and I had the guts to do it!!  My Mom even went with me too 

After the two paw prints (for my sweet girlz!):






I got a lizard on my left hip bone and then Mom drew me a dragonfly for right between my shoulder blades.

All my ink is very personal and very meaningful and I love them all!!  

My next one is coming soon-- I just need to decide on a design, LOL


----------



## dusty paws

Wooo! I was actually wanting to start a thread like this, so glad to see one already in progress!

My first, my monarch. Very symbolic since I moved to Santa Cruz to go to school here.

And my second, is a little crappily done but my sister has a matching one. Sister tattoos. 

My third will be my cat's paw print, and fourth will possibly involve stars.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am such a wuss, I won't even go get a flu shot. So tattoos are out for me!


----------



## hmwe46

OMG, tattoos hurt so much less than flu shots- LOL!!

Let's see, I'd rather get tattoo'd than get waxed *any day of the week*!!! 

I have to admit the one on my hip bone hurt a lot for about 2 min, but it was right on the bone and I was very thin (just got divorced) at the time.  But really, they are no where near as bad as a leg, bikini, brazillian, etc waxing.


----------



## kmcq

I used to be too scared to get one but after giving birth twice (one normal and the other one c-section) and also an apendectomy, I'm like, nothing can hurt more than that so...


----------



## ShoooSh

Ouch :x never


----------



## merika

Hmm..glad to know that tattooing is alive and well.  From my sightings of undergrads on campus (who all displayed their tattoos and body piercings around 2000-2002, and now don't show that many anymore) I thought that they were a bit passe.


----------



## MAGs

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i got this last year, *September 17, 2005*. it's the 'See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil' adage with a twist. it's my first tattoo ever, and i'm planning to get another one on my hip soon .


 

WOW. It's by far the prettiest tats.


----------



## caitlin1214

My griffin will not be like the statue, though. I love the look of the griffin on a coat of arms and would get it tattooed in that style. 


(Maybe I'll ask my cousin to take me to her tattoo parlor.)


----------



## amamxr

No, I don't think I could take the pain..


----------



## siworae

i was close to getting a tattoo at one point... i had some ideas on what i wanted.  however,  i was never able to make up my mind.  i went to a place that friend recommended and ended up getting a nipple piercing instead.  i couldn't decide what i wanted tattooed on my body, so it just never happened.  and now that i'm getting older, i don't really care for ever getting one.


----------



## ilzabet

jc2239 wanted to see mine after it healed and i FINALLY got a picture to (kind of) show up. it's a little more contrasted in real life, but if you didn't know it was there you wouldn't notice it (which is what i wanted). the b and l need to be retouched eventually, but i'm not that worried about it.  i still looooooove it     but the tattoo bug didn't bite me like so many other people.  i don't think i'll get another one.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Not for me....I think it's a generational thing.  I read a recent stat the people 18-25, it's something outrageous like 78% have one.

I have bribed my son with the custom, high quality temporary ones, that last about 3 weeks...he has a stacks of the one he designed and I had printed.

The deal is if he wears it everyday for 1 year, he can get a real one (and we still pay for college...'cuz that's the threat now).  He has already started and stopped twice now...I think I am getting my point across that there are times, he will wish it wasn't there.


----------



## chocolatestix

I don't have a tattoo, and for now I don't think I ever will have one.

But if I was to have one..

1. It would have to be full black
2. Since the body is symmetric, it would have to be something symmetric
3. placed on my neck (between shoulders) 

I don't care much for tattoos.. but I think some are nice =)


----------



## jc2239

ilzabet said:


> jc2239 wanted to see mine after it healed and i FINALLY got a picture to (kind of) show up. it's a little more contrasted in real life, but if you didn't know it was there you wouldn't notice it (which is what i wanted). the b and l need to be retouched eventually, but i'm not that worried about it.  i still looooooove it     but the tattoo bug didn't bite me like so many other people.  i don't think i'll get another one.



thanks *ilzabet*!!! it looks great..........hopefully i'll have something to post here within a few months


----------



## savvyblonde

Heck No...I don't tatoo! I pierce instead....that way I can take them out as I wish.


----------



## blu^tulip

I considered getting one in highschool cos i thought like many of my friends 'it was cool' but in the end didn't go through with it cos the pain of lasering it off later will leave a scar.

Funny thing is a friend in highschool whom is one of the quietest, shy, mommy's girl spotaneoustly got a butterfly on her ankle.

Tattooes are nice to look at but hard to get off later cos of change of mind. Plus it may stretch on the breast, tummy area during prenancy.


----------



## Jen Loves LV

I have a ton of tattoos, I just got one started on Monday (there are some pics on my myspace page in the latest blog), my whole left arm will be a Koi and water scene.  I'm so excited, I love tattoos!  

I have one on each calf left is a dragon with Kanji symbols for power and strength, right leg is a tribal piece.  

Left arm has one finished and colored koi and a complete outline done for the rest.  

Right arm has a celtic knot on top of wrist and a arm band with my sons initials on it up top

Left shoulder has a little red kitty holding a pair of handcuffs :devil:

Right shoulder has a bunch of flowers (in my myspace pics)

My neck has the Kanji symbol for love surrounded by some black design in desperate need of a touch up!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

I have a hummingbird on the lower right side of my back


----------



## EMMY

I have 3..One on my hip..it's a swirling vine w/ flowers and birds..one on my shoulder..a double rose, and one on my ankle..a sunflower...The ones on my shoulder and hip I get recolored every few years or so...if you don't keep them maintained as your skin ages they become kind of faded and dull...the one on my ankle I will NEVER have redone as the pain was not worth it..ANd I don't think tatoos are painful and have a very high tolerance to pain...I wouldn't get the one on my ankle redone unless you cut my leg off....
  Emmy


----------



## caitlin1214

Everyone, please stay away from this tattoo artist: chris


----------



## caitlin1214

More of his 'masterpieces':

http://www.bigdogzink.com/images/S4020981.JPG

http://www.bigdogzink.com/images/new_artisits_024.bmp

(They REALLY upset me because I'm from Boston! And I just feel bad that those poor people have those THINGS scarred on their bodies now!)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I keep toying with the idea of getting 2 tattoos but I do not like needles and I do not like pain.  My DH says it doesn't really hurt, that it is more an annoying feeling than anything.  I also know it depends where you get it on your body.  I was thinking about a band around my upper left arm and one on my left shoulder just above my scapula. 
Are these sensitive areas?  Am I just being a big baby?


----------



## hmwe46

I think the inner arm is probably a fairly sensative place to get one, anywhere over a bone can be painful.

You can do some thing things to minimize the pain:

 no caffeine 24 hours before a tattoo (or waxing!  LOL) as it makes your skin more sensative

 eat a good meal and stay well hydrated

 eat a bananna about 30 minutes before getting inked as the potassium helps decrease skin sensativity

 take a Tylenol about 2 hours before


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I am one of those people who is incapable of making a lifetime commitment to any personal adornment. There are days when I change earrings two or three times. 

Of course I have thought it would be nice to have a tattoo from time to time, of this, or that, of one color or another, with a particular outfit - but that's just it!

The tattoos that I want can change if I just put on different shoes or bling, put on different shoes - I wish there were a better selection of cheap temporary tattoos, or that I had more artistic talent and could just draw on myself with felt tip markers and shower it off later


----------



## Ghost55

I do! I have a dolphin on my upper right shoulder. I wanted to be a marine biologist!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

caitlin1214 said:


> More of his 'masterpieces':
> 
> http://www.bigdogzink.com/images/S4020981.JPG
> 
> http://www.bigdogzink.com/images/new_artisits_024.bmp
> 
> (They REALLY upset me because I'm from Boston! And I just feel bad that those poor people have those THINGS scarred on their bodies now!)



OMG!! ush: I can't believe he's allowed to tattoo! I think my 9 year draws better than that...


----------



## Faith

I have three and I hate them. They are not visible when I'm wearing a bikini, so I don't mind. But I got them when I was VERY young and totaly wish I had waited until I knew what I really wanted. B/c now I know what I would really like but I feel like I ruined it!! So you should always wait wait wait!!


----------



## hmwe46

Good advice Faith! 

If I had gotten the tattoo I wanted at 16 yrs old I would be stuck with a cheesey and trite 'moon and stars' gig on my ankle!!!

Luckily I wanted 18 yrs and ended up with some really meaningful (to me) work that I am sure I will always love.


----------



## madamefifi

I have four--a dragon on my left calf, dragons on either shoulder blade, and a lotus blossom just below my belly-button. I didn't get my first one til I was 34. I still want one more--a "tramp stamp" (lower back) of yet another dragon--but my DH thinks I have enough (he doesn't have any) and I've been too lazy to drag my carcass to the local tat palace. Trust me, when I finally get motivated, I will do it, DH or no DH!! I'm trying to talk him into getting one 'cause I think he'd look very sexy , but so far he is resisting me.


----------



## xfeliciax

Shari said:


>


Shari, Is that what you tatoo? !!! 
That is what my boyfriend tattoo on his neck!! 
wow..surprising to see it..


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*I have one its the out line of the Playboy bunny on my lower back. I'd love to get another tattoo on the back of my neck but I too scared lol! *


----------



## bagnshoofetish

hmwe46 said:


> I think the inner arm is probably a fairly sensative place to get one, anywhere over a bone can be painful.
> 
> You can do some thing things to minimize the pain:
> 
> no caffeine 24 hours before a tattoo (or waxing! LOL) as it makes your skin more sensative
> 
> eat a good meal and stay well hydrated
> 
> eat a bananna about 30 minutes before getting inked as the potassium helps decrease skin sensativity
> 
> take a Tylenol about 2 hours before


 
very cool. thanks HMWE!


----------



## imyflutterby

I have a virgo symbol on my right sholder blade and a tribal pattern with a butterfly in the middle accross my lower back, the big one I had done in celebration of my divorce!  

I've been looking for somewhere that does white tatoos in London as I think they are SO pretty - If anybody knows of anywhere please let me know!


----------



## sprinkles

I have a ton  I don't really count them but I have over 24 hours of work done on me.

Two sparrows & two roses on my chest
3 stars on one wrist, a dove & "we can rise" on the other wrist
heart on my upper back
1/2 sleeve (shoulder to elbow) of a peter pan theme, it's my favorite movie.
& I have my right foot done, but uh we won't talk about that.

I love it, I plan on a few more & finishing my half sleeve.


----------



## alvie223

I would never get a tatoo for religious reasons, fear of needles and the overall concept creeps me out


----------



## LVmania

1st one is on my right pelvic bone... my passions: my husband's name and field of career.
2nd one is on my inner right ankle... a Hybiscus "Rose of Sharon"... Korea's national flower (I'm Korean).


----------



## shanam

I've had a small rose above my left breast for over 8 years.  Shocked all my friends when I did it, but I didn't care!  Had wanted a butterfly on my ankle but they said that would hurt more.


----------



## Syntagma

I have four tatoos.

1. Cross on my big toe (needs to be redone-it constantly wears off)
2. Ankh in my upper spine
3. Comedy/Tragedy masks on my lower back on the right
4. A weird kinda star I drew on the middle of my lower back

DH and I am thinking of getting matching tats (he has none!) of a celtic cross with a heart through it. Mine would go on my lower back on the left side to even that out.

I love tats.

Sandra-Your tat is absolutely incredible I LOVE IT! One of my favorites!


----------



## never-enough-LV

I have one on my right lower leg/ankle area...its two dolphins swirling in the water...got it when I was 35...rebellion towards age I think!


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

I love this thread!  More pictures please!  I also want tattoos, but I will be getting them in places that can be easily covered since I am becoming a teacher.  I would ultimatly like half sleeves.  One lucky cat on each side, one orange, one white.  To represent my kitties!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

I have to add my latest tattoo.... I'm hardcore lol, I look kind of funny carrying around LV bags with this.  Color comes at end of this month:


----------



## ilzabet

Jen Loves LV said:


> I have to add my latest tattoo.... I'm hardcore lol, I look kind of funny carrying around LV bags with this. Color comes at end of this month:


 
i've been stalking your myspace page waiting for the color ...i can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Irishgal

I would love to get a tat, I want a colorful koi fish, but I am afraid that I will hate it in a few years and have to go get it lazered off..what a chicken I am!


----------



## princesslisa

i have a butterfly on the back of mine neck


----------



## Jen Loves LV

ilzabet said:


> i've been stalking your myspace page waiting for the color ...i can't wait to see it finished!!



LOL, i have an appt on the 28th for color, it will be in two phases and done fully by the end of Feb


----------



## Label Addict

twinkle.tink said:


> Not for me....I think it's a generational thing. I read a recent stat the people 18-25, it's something outrageous like 78% have one.
> 
> I have bribed my son with the custom, high quality temporary ones, that last about 3 weeks...he has a stacks of the one he designed and I had printed.
> 
> The deal is if he wears it everyday for 1 year, he can get a real one (and we still pay for college...'cuz that's the threat now). He has already started and stopped twice now...I think I am getting my point across that there are times, he will wish it wasn't there.


 
Where'd you get the temporary ones printed that's a great idea I've always toyed with the idea of a tattoo but always been completely undicided if I would love it for life that issucha great idea


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Syntagma said:


> Sandra-Your tat is absolutely incredible I LOVE IT! One of my favorites!



awwww.... thanks :shame:! i'm planning to get another one soon, to commemorate my graduation and getting a job


----------



## snowwhite

Yes, I have several tattoos.  I got them at a time when I was really struggling with the loss of several family members in a huge tragedy, and I needed to do something in their memory.

I don't regret getting them, but I do hide them.  I think tattoos can be really helpful when dealing with loss--as I'm sure many people have noticed on Miami Ink!


----------



## dusty paws

My newest one! This flower has so much meaning for me, and I love it to death.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Jen loves LV can you post just a picture of yourself? I want to see those in context. Those must have hurt like a *****! I like the idea of tattoos, but don't think I'll ever get one. I'm too fickle.


----------



## LoVe23

ok i'm on the fence about getting one... so help me out... how much does it REALLY hurt?


----------



## piperlu

Prada that's a cool tattoo.  I don't have any yet, but plan to get two small ones at the end of the year when I go to Miami.  I am getting the word Mother and Father in Chinese.  I lost both of my parents in the past 3 years and I have been thinking about this for awhile.

BTW - everyone's tattoos look so nice.


----------



## Jen Loves LV

nerdphanie said:


> Jen loves LV can you post just a picture of yourself? I want to see those in context. Those must have hurt like a *****! I like the idea of tattoos, but don't think I'll ever get one. I'm too fickle.



I don't have any full pictures of me with that tattoo cause it's so new, only pics i have are on my myspace (same ones posted here).  My arm is usually under a jacket or in a long sleeved shirt for work (business casual dress).


----------



## DeAnna

Yes!  I'm excited about this thread!

I have 5 tattoos.  I got my first one when I was 26.  I'm 34 now and my mother still thinks I'm going to regret them when I get older! 

1.  I have a dolphin on my left thigh (can't find a pic right now).

2.  I have three interlocking hearts on my right ankle (can't find a pic right now).

3.  I have a vine of pink hearts on the inside of my left ankle:






4.  A pink bow on the back of my neck:  





5.  A sailfish in memory of my nephew who, at 23, died while on his first job after college graduation.  This tattoo was on his shoulder and I had it done in color on the left side of my lower back:





...and I only want more!


----------



## MPJ

Hi all! I love tattoos...I think beautiful tattoos only make the body more beautiful.  You guys have some gorgeous tats!

hmwe46 -- I  your pawprints!! I have a similar tattoo on my right foot:





I'd love another one, but I just don't know what I would get.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

MPJ I'm thinking about getting one on my foot..was the pain unbearable? Everyone keeps telling me that it would be painful considering there is no fat on your feet.


----------



## EmilyK

I'm too fickle for a tattoo...  always changing my mind about things.    That, and... I'm just not too fond of them for myself.


----------



## rileygirl

No pix but I have a tribal looking falling star on my lower back, only black no color.  It actually wasn't bad at all.  I'd be tattoed all over if I could but my current DH hates em.  Am planning however to tatoo my daughter's hawaiian name under my star tattoo.  Also want a lotus flower somewhere.  Will have to wait awhile.


----------



## xoAKIxo

I love tats especially Japanese ones. I have Aki in kanji on the back of my neck with a tree/cherry blossoms around it. I had the guy do a couple drawings for me to see first. I want another one on my shoulder/going over my back not sure exactly what. I was planning on doing a fan with more cherry blossoms. I love cherry blossoms!

Rileygirl, I know what you mean my bf hates tattoos, but I'd get a back piece done if I could.


----------



## EmilyK

rileygirl said:


> No pix but I have a tribal looking falling star on my lower back, only black no color. It actually wasn't bad at all. I'd be tattoed all over if I could but my current DH hates em. Am planning however to tatoo my daughter's hawaiian name under my star tattoo. Also want a lotus flower somewhere. Will have to wait awhile.


 
GOOD MORNING!


----------



## EmilyK

I once thought about getting a barcode on my wrist as a "SOCIAL COMMENTARY" but haven't...  my tattoos, if any, would all be pretty weird like that.  I want my BF to get one... I think guys with tats are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot.


----------



## rileygirl

EmilyK said:


> I once thought about getting a barcode on my wrist as a "SOCIAL COMMENTARY" but haven't...  my tattoos, if any, would all be pretty weird like that.  I want my BF to get one... I think guys with tats are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot.



I agree...i love men with tattoos.  mY dh refuses to get them.  I think he's scared!  LOL


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Heres a pic of mine finally   Its a hummingbird that I got in Trinidad


----------



## GerGirl

I'm planning to get one in a few weeks... a star on my right wrist... actually two stars, I already have the design  
No explanation for that, I just like stars, lol. And I don't care if more and more peole have stars now... I wanted one for so long and now I'm going to do it.


----------



## Label Addict

xoAKIxo said:


> I love tats especially Japanese ones. I have Aki in kanji on the back of my neck with a tree/cherry blossoms around it. I had the guy do a couple drawings for me to see first. I want another one on my shoulder/going over my back not sure exactly what. I was planning on doing a fan with more cherry blossoms. I love cherry blossoms!
> 
> Rileygirl, I know what you mean my bf hates tattoos, but I'd get a back piece done if I could.


 
 they sound really cute do you have any pics I'd love it see them.


----------



## handbag_luvr

I have one wraping around my upper left thigh, one on my back between my shoulder blades, and another on my rib.  The most significant one is the one on my rib, it's my grandmother name who passed away six months after I was born.  And I was told that she was my guardian angel, I still have the blanket she bought me befor I was born.

Rib Tattoo


----------



## xoAKIxo

Label Addict said:


> they sound really cute do you have any pics I'd love it see them.



I do, I'm at work right now, but they're on my laptop at home.


----------



## rileygirl

xoAKIxo said:


> I do, I'm at work right now, but they're on my laptop at home.



Aki, where do you get your work done?


----------



## krmkjk

Ummm. no tattoos yet, but I had scarification where you cut out chunks of skin (it bleeds SO much!!) and then when it heals, it's a scar in a design!!! I did mine myself when I was 16 (I'm 21 now) and it's almost totally faded.


----------



## Jen Loves LV

krmkjk said:


> Ummm. no tattoos yet, but I had scarification where you cut out chunks of skin (it bleeds SO much!!) and then when it heals, it's a scar in a design!!! I did mine myself when I was 16 (I'm 21 now) and it's almost totally faded.



ush: That sounds painful!!


----------



## br00kelynx

krmkjk said:


> Ummm. no tattoos yet, but I had scarification where you cut out chunks of skin (it bleeds SO much!!) and then when it heals, it's a scar in a design!!! I did mine myself when I was 16 (I'm 21 now) and it's almost totally faded.



A guy at my work had that done. He said he BRUSHED it with a TOOTHBRUSH twice a day for a long time so it wouldnt heal..owww

He has a bunch of lines or something down both hips. I thought it was stretch marks at first :/


----------



## cat_inluv

*I'd never get one..just don't get the reason of wanting anything on skin..I love my skin..*
*but I do like it on some people but it's just not my thing *


----------



## purses-addictus

i have 2 tats, one of my side, close to my right hipbone, its something i picked out of a book (which i REGRET!) only because i did it out of a whim and i liked faeries (simple equation right? LOL). 
the 2nd one i gave more thought to, its a tribute to my grandfathers, i come from a very paternal family and when one of them passed away i was devastated.. everyone gave him a tribute and this was mine. My DH helped me with it, simple but meaningful. The star was simply what i thought (when i was a child) souls became when they left the world. and the cursive "L" which is reversible btw is my last name's initial. Its on my wrist.

Im going to get my faerie one "redone" or done over hehe.. and get another one on my foot.. 

here are pics


----------



## Label Addict

^ I like them especially the star one


----------



## mewlicious

kmcq said:


> I used to be too scared to get one but after giving birth twice (one normal and the other one c-section) and also an apendectomy, I'm like, nothing can hurt more than that so...
> 
> View attachment 98172


 
The script is so beautiful! Love it


----------



## mewlicious

anufangava said:


> BTW, is it true what I saw in an episode of House? That since tattoo have metallic components from the dye, having an MRI (magnetic resonance imaging) is going to be very painful????? Yikes, what will happen to my eyelids?????


 

It was a prison tattoo in House and they used pretty much anything they can find to make prison ink for tattooing. Not at all the same as regular tats.


----------



## BagAngel

br00kelynx said:


> A guy at my work had that done. He said he BRUSHED it with a TOOTHBRUSH twice a day for a long time so it wouldnt heal..owww
> 
> He has a bunch of lines or something down both hips. I thought it was stretch marks at first :/


OMG!!


----------



## xoAKIxo

Label Addict said:


> they sound really cute do you have any pics I'd love it see them.


 
Sorry couldn't find a pic, so I had to take. I also just got another one last night on my lower back from Hart & Huntington.


----------



## juicy couture jen

xoAKIxo said:


> Sorry couldn't find a pic, so I had to take. I also just got another one last night on my lower back from Hart & Huntington.



Really cute, love the koi fish??? Is that right? My bf has two on his lower left arm.

As for me, I have a small pink ribbon on my left wrist.  Not sure if I'd get anymore though.  I got that one on a spur of a moment thing with my friend, where she got an Aquarious sign on her neck!! Ouch.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

lol. im addicted to piercings!
i had 3 trips in a year!
for a total of seven!
all on my ear...
not a lot compared to others...

i dont like tatoos because they are less versatile. with earrings you take them out, and there is just a little visible dot. with tatoos, they are always there unless you wear cozy clothing!
but i respect people who have them!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I have one: two Japanese Kanji characters on my right pec, just above the nipple. I chose the meaning myself, at home, and then asked a Jap. exchange student if the Kanji symbols really meant what I intended. He said yes and I got the tattoo... it was not that painful.

Lol I once considered getting the LV diamond on my neck...on the third vertebra.


----------



## xoAKIxo

juicy couture jen said:


> Really cute, love the koi fish??? Is that right? My bf has two on his lower left arm.
> 
> As for me, I have a small pink ribbon on my left wrist. Not sure if I'd get anymore though. I got that one on a spur of a moment thing with my friend, where she got an Aquarious sign on her neck!! Ouch.


 
thanks, yeah it's a koi. I'm definitely not getting anymore, that last one turn like hell! lol.


----------



## PurseManiac

Yes I do. I think if they are tasteful then they are ok. They are not for everyone but I like them.


----------



## caitlin1214

I've recently decided that at some point, I'd love to get a pheonix tattooed somewhere. 


At first I wanted a griffon, but I was thinking about it and why I got a phoenix tattoo would be easier to explain. 
It engulfs itself in flames every 500 years, but it is somehow immortal because it builds itself up again out of its own ashes. Plus the phrase, "Rose from the ashes like a phoenix" sounds cool. 


Now I need to figure out where to get it. If I got it on my lower back, it would have this Tramp Stamp quality to it that I wouldn't like. 


Hmmm . . . I'll have to think about that one . . .


----------



## SonyaPhi

I dont' have any nut Ive always wanted one


----------



## LV Rawks

Yes, I have 3.  My first one is my Mickey Mouse on my lower back...the second is my little green gecco on my outer ankle...my third is by far my absolute favorite: a Celtic knot that symbolizes motherhood with 4 small dots that are in the colors of my 3 children and my hubbies birthstones.  That one is on my inner ankle so I can see it!


----------



## DeAnna

xoAKIxo said:


> Sorry couldn't find a pic, so I had to take. I also just got another one last night on my lower back from Hart & Huntington.



Great tats!
I absolutely adore the fan tattoo.
I've been wanting to see a bigger pic than your avatar.  Thanks so much for posting this one.


----------



## ms.fashionista

My sister and I got "sister" tattoos together.  It says "A sister is one who holds your hand and touches your heart" and there are orchids and cherry blossoms incorporated into the tattoo as well.


----------



## remonb

^^^That's a very nice tat...but it looks like it could hurt like h e double hockey sticks..lol


----------



## fayden

i've got 4.  there's actually another thread where i posted my tattoo photos.
but here they are again.






first one on top is my grandma's name written in her own handwriting.  

the angel baby is from a sigur ros album but it's got other meaning to it i won't disclose here.  






this is my 4th tattoo i got it's an ambigram for air.  as i am an air sign since i'm an aquarius.  and i love the design, it looks almost tribal.

and this was my first tattoo






the cure my fave band ever since i was 13.  i'm 26 now.  i only wish i got it bigger.


----------



## xhollieax

GerGirl said:


> I'm planning to get one in a few weeks... a star on my right wrist... actually two stars, I already have the design
> No explanation for that, I just like stars, lol. And I don't care if more and more peole have stars now... I wanted one for so long and now I'm going to do it.


 
I have a star on my left wrist and 3 on the inside of my left foot, the star on my wrist is just because i like stars and the three on my foot symbolise myself, my daughter and my daughters father, i love it!


----------



## venetiakim

I have 2. A rose and a butterfly. But since they are quite common, I want to do something else....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lol I was seriously considering getting a tattoo last year (of a tiger), and I'm still thinking about it... Should I or shouldn't I, that is the question! lol


----------



## JennaLove

I have one tattoo on my hip (somewhere my dad would NEVER see ) I got it on my 20th birthday, and I drew it myself, I don't have a picture but it's a fairy and tattoo artist did a pretty good job. My fiance and I want to get matching tattoos this summer when we go to London.. I was thinking King and Queen of hearts.. I know it's pretty cheesy. 

Do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Couture_Girl

my cousin has a little ladybug under her toe!!


----------



## george

I have several but two  of my favourites are on the backs of my shoulders and are a work-in-progress. Eventually, they'll form part of one tattoo.


----------



## anufangava

I only have tattoo on my upper eyelid, and the only reason I agreed to it is because I do not wear make up and the tattoo will make my eyes look better.  I will never get a body tatoo because I do not want something permanent that I might regret later.  Everytime I see angelina jolie's dragon/billy bob tattoo that has been completely erased and looks like a smudge it just validates what I think.


----------



## PlushKitty

You guys have such sexy tattoos! I want one so bad! LOL! But 1 question always keep coming back to me... what am I going to do with my tattoos when I am like 50? I just can't stand the thought of myself with a tattoo on my wrinkly back or something....lol
Do you guys think of that before getting one done? Are you going to remove it or something later?


----------



## blue996

I have 5 tattoos.  4 are below my ankle.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

I have my entire back (I drew it, a friend put it on) my stomach (old school sparrows of life) both arms (a full band of elephants on the right, a portrait of myself dressed as a clown when I was 4 on the left-I was in the circus)and right ankle (a full band with puffed hearts and my initial on top).


----------



## JennaLove

BrodiesLVMama said:


> I have my entire back (I drew it, a friend put it on) my stomach (old school sparrows of life) both arms (a full band of elephants on the right, a portrait of myself dressed as a clown when I was 4 on the left-I was in the circus)and right ankle (a full band with puffed hearts and my initial on top).


 

Your tattoo is AWESOME!!!! Where does your friend live? I want him/her to do my next tattoo!


----------



## iqaganda

I dont have any tattoos. Why? I just think that its dirty and it hurts


----------



## JennaLove

PlushKitty said:


> You guys have such sexy tattoos! I want one so bad! LOL! But 1 question always keep coming back to me... what am I going to do with my tattoos when I am like 50? I just can't stand the thought of myself with a tattoo on my wrinkly back or something....lol
> Do you guys think of that before getting one done? Are you going to remove it or something later?


 
You know it's funny you say that because I always think to myself if mine's going to stretch when I get pregnant and look like an obese fairy (it's on my hip). Anyway's I hope it doesn't.. besides with the technology they have these days I'm sure you could just get it removed once you get sick of it.


----------



## Cristina

My tattoos.  Not a great shot, taking a picture of your back is hard, even if it is a self timer.

The sparrows were done by Vinny Burkhart at Primal Urge Tattoo in Casselberry, Florida. The anchor, rope and cherry blossoms were done by Scott White at Altered State Tattoo in Lake Worth, Florida.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

JennaLove said:


> You know it's funny you say that because I always think to myself if mine's going to stretch when I get pregnant and look like an obese fairy (it's on my hip). Anyway's I hope it doesn't.. besides with the technology they have these days I'm sure you could just get it removed once you get sick of it.


 
Mine stretched on my belly when I was pregnant but went right back to their original shape after my son was born.


----------



## sbum15

Ok, now that I am 18 I am REALLY thinking that I want one! Where is a place that I can get one that is easy to hide and doesn't hurt like hell?


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

^ Lots of places. You want the location to suite what you want to get done so it will flow with your body shape. KWIM.


----------



## sbum15

I'm thinking about on the back of my shoulder, would that be bad because there is not much skin there?


----------



## fendifemale

ms.fashionista said:


> My sister and I got "sister" tattoos together. It says "A sister is one who holds your hand and touches your heart" and there are orchids and cherry blossoms incorporated into the tattoo as well.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! That's too sweet.


----------



## fendifemale

PlushKitty said:


> You guys have such sexy tattoos! I want one so bad! LOL! But 1 question always keep coming back to me... what am I going to do with my tattoos when I am like 50? I just can't stand the thought of myself with a tattoo on my wrinkly back or something....lol
> Do you guys think of that before getting one done? Are you going to remove it or something later?


I plan on removing mine. I dont have a need for it anymore. I can't take a pic of it either . Yall have some interesting art work!


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

sbum15 said:


> Ok, now that I am 18 I am REALLY thinking that I want one! Where is a place that I can get one that is easy to hide and doesn't hurt like hell?


 
If you go to the right person, it shouldn't hurt at all, none of mine did.  Even the band on the inside of my arm.  My artist has such a soft touch, it's like he's running a ball-point pen over my skin.  When I got my stomach done I had to be held down because it tickled so much I could not stay still (if something hurts, you can wince off the pain but if it tickles, there is nothing you can do to stay still).  Depending on what you get, you can hide anything.  In a t-shirt and jeans you can't see mine, most of the people I work for would die if they saw them.  LOL  I once went to the beach with a friend that I had worked with who just about fell over when I took off my beach dress and stood there in my bikini-she just kept staring and saying, "get out of here, you do not have a tattoo let alone those tattoos."  She said that after working with me for 2 years, I was the last person she would have expected to have a single tattoo but just about my whole body...shocking!  LOL


----------



## sbum15

BrodiesLVMama said:


> If you go to the right person, it shouldn't hurt at all, none of mine did. Even the band on the inside of my arm. My artist has such a soft touch, it's like he's running a ball-point pen over my skin. When I got my stomach done I had to be held down because it tickled so much I could not stay still (if something hurts, you can wince off the pain but if it tickles, there is nothing you can do to stay still). Depending on what you get, you can hide anything. In a t-shirt and jeans you can't see mine, most of the people I work for would die if they saw them. LOL I once went to the beach with a friend that I had worked with who just about fell over when I took off my beach dress and stood there in my bikini-she just kept staring and saying, "get out of here, you do not have a tattoo let alone those tattoos." She said that after working with me for 2 years, I was the last person she would have expected to have a single tattoo but just about my whole body...shocking! LOL


 
Thank you! That was just the kind of answer I was looking for! The one thing that was putting me off about getting one was the pain factor. I don't really mind needles or anything, but I just didn't like the thought of sitting there with someone digging into my skin and if it hurt there was nothing I could do about it. I think I'm def. gonna do it!


----------



## JennaLove

BrodiesLVMama said:


> Mine stretched on my belly when I was pregnant but went right back to their original shape after my son was born.


 
Thanks, that's great to hear because I was worried it would have a balloon affect.. Notice how the pictures never look the same after you let the air out? Lol.


----------



## JennaLove

sbum15 said:


> Ok, now that I am 18 I am REALLY thinking that I want one! Where is a place that I can get one that is easy to hide and doesn't hurt like hell?


 
I have to hide mine so I got it on my hip, and it didn't hurt at all.. just like BrodiesLVMama said, if the tattoo artist knows what he/she is doing it shouldn't hurt.. I was told the ones that sting a little are the ones that are on the bone, esp the spine. 

To be honest my tattoo hurt a LOT less than even a bikini wax


----------



## Pursefreak25

Prada Psycho said:


> I said something on another thread that got me wondering about you guys. Who here has one or more tattoos? Where are they? Why did you choose the design you chose? You can even post a picture, provided that the tattoo is in a, shall we say "PG-13" or under location.
> 
> I guess I get to go first again, since I'm starting this! Mine is on my right outside ankle. It's a violin that I first got 9 years ago. I took up the violin 12 years ago and always wanted a tattoo, so this was a natural choice for me. I was never very happy with the work the tattooist did, so back in May I finally got it re-done. Here's the new 'too. Ick! I hate this picture of my leg. It's not that big, just the effects of the close-up lens.


you're tat is very pretty i love the details.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I could've got one as soon as i turn 18 but i was too afraid of the needle. But now that im 25 i want one. And i want something small and i want it on my foot. I wand a heart actually a tribal heart.Im going to get it soon.lol!


----------



## teemmmbee

I currently have 6 and I'm getting another in Vegas in April!! YAY!

3 - ankles: moon, hearts (want removed), rose (want removed)
1 - bikini: sun (it's colored now and want to redo it black)
1- back of neck: congi symbol for love (ai)
1 - lower back: cross 

new one will be on my wrist - butterfly

I actually only like 3 of them, would love to redo one and remove the other two.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

just make my first tattoo, and it's a seahorse LOL
i was only going to the artist to check on the drawings i want to do in the back of my arm, and it's quite big and detailed.
but then i decided that i would make 1 small tattoo to know how it felt. and suprisingly, it doesn't hurt at all  and yes, it's not as big as it seems, i have very small wrist
teh artist was wondering that i was so relaxed and making sure if it hurt or not. and i said, don't worry, it doesn't hurt at all.
i was thinking it would hurt sooo much that the "pain" when i finally did is like nothing to teh pain i imagined LOL
def. going to make more soon!


----------



## pukasonqo

i've got two: a sacred heart (because of my two kids are under his care and especially as a thanksgiving as my daughter  survived two open heart surgeries) in the right shoulder (back) and one that reads: sic transit gloria mundi ("thus passes the glory of the world"a reminder on the fragility of life and material things) on the lower back. planning to get: hommo homini lupus (man is the wolf of man)somewhere...as a bracelet on my wrist?
funnily the sacred heart wiht all its colours didn't hurt! the lettering did a bit!


----------



## gucci fan

none here.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

JoeyJo21 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a small hibiscus flower on my wrist for my first tattoo. I've been really excited about it these past few days but I'm going to wait a while until I'm sure I still want it. I'd love to get it done in white ink too.



All I would say about getting one done on your wrist is maybe get a temporary one about the same size as the one you want and try it out first.  I wanted one on the inside of my wrist but when I put a temporary one on after a few hours it was all I could see and I scrubbed it off.  I'm so glad I didn't get one done, I know I would have regretted it.

You probably won't regret it but its a good idea to try.

I had my first tattoo done 3 weeks ago and I LOVE IT.  I've wanted one for the last 5 years, since I had my son.

Its of 3 stars on my lower back (similar to Victoria Beckham's)  1 for my husband, and 1 for each of my two children.

Also, because I have just done some counselling to get over a problem in my childhood and also lost 4 stone they represent Past, Present and Future.

Looking at them in the photo I think I want something else done to them actually although my hubby loves them.  What do you think?


----------



## CalamityKate

I have an infinity sign on the back of my neck.  I hate it though.  I was being soooo stupid!


----------



## ProfNot

I think it is cool when others have tattoos.

But I can't see getting one.

I change my mind soooooo often.  What I thought was cool a year ago I now think looks like crap.

My tatoo rule has been 
If I like it 1 year after getting the idea, then Go For It.

Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Luva Pug

Hi everyone, well I have been thinking about getting another tat for a while, and have decided on  getting a fairy of some kind! I want to get it just in of my hip bone, so it's not flashing but I can see it kwim?

So would all the people that have tattoos please share your stories etc and any fairie pics you may have!

Thank you xx


----------



## Corrinne

heres mine, it was a gift to myself for accomplishing something unbelieveably challenging. 
Picture quality isnt the best, but its really sharp and vibrant in person


----------



## Luva Pug

^ V pretty!! 
I can't decide whether I would like it in colour or just black/grey, I don't want to over-do the tat, you know because it's only going to be smallish?! xx


----------



## wordbox

My advice for tattoos is to make sure it's something that has meaning to you, and to think about it for awhile. When I think about some of the things I _almost _got tattooed on my body, I'm thankful that I made myself wait a few months for when I did get mine, haha. It's been 3 years and I'm still glad I got it. 

I don't have any photos, but I'll explain mine. It is four black dog paw prints, and they are "walking" up my upper back (left side). I like the location, since it's not a part of my body that's going to change much. It's easily visible but also easily concealed. Dogs are very important to me, and I know they always will be, so that's why I chose the tattoo. Everyone that has seen it says "it's so you!" and that makes me happy because it's true. My tattoo represents a big part of me.

It sounds like you already have a tattoo, so you know what the process is like? I found the actual tattooing to be enjoyable. I went alone, which was an important part of the experience for me. It wasn't as painful as I thought it would be (more of a hard scratching), and the pain was almost pleasant. That might sound weird but that's how it was for me. I chose a reputable tattoo place; I had been there before for a piercing and felt comfortable there. It was clean and everything was explained to me before doing it. I don't regret my tattoo at all!


----------



## Luva Pug

^ Ah sounds soo sweet!
I went with my Mum and got a flower on the inside of my right wrist for finishing and passing my A-Levels; and therefore getting onto my Uni course for Dentistry.
The pain for me was soo bad, but I can live with it! I cried in the middle of it, but people have said that it is quite painful there!

I want a fairy to guide me through my uni years, I just need to find/design a nice small plain tattoo.


----------



## wordbox

^ I've heard the wrist is a very painful spot! 

You might be able to get the tattoo artist to design you a fairy. You could bring in some designs you like, and they might be able to make one that fits with your life and what it stands for. Good luck! 

This one is cool:
http://faerydream.com/images/left_faery.jpg


----------



## FijiBuni

wordbox said:


> ^ I've heard the wrist is a very painful spot!
> 
> You might be able to get the tattoo artist to design you a fairy. You could bring in some designs you like, and they might be able to make one that fits with your life and what it stands for. Good luck!
> 
> This one is cool:
> http://faerydream.com/images/left_faery.jpg



^^^^ The wrist is NOT a painful spot!!!!  I got my wrist done like 5 months ago and it was not bad at all! I got a heart with wings on my foot and I almost passed out from the pain but my wrist was a breeze


----------



## VanessaJean

I have 5 tattoos but no pictures to post so I will explain them- My first one was a cross in the middle of my back. I got it 7 years ago. Then I got a large lower back piece of a cross with a tribal design. It was the only one that cause me any pain. It was a long sitting too (about 3 hours(. I also have an ankh on the back of my neck, the Biohazard symbol on my inner forearm and a Templar cross on my leg. All my tattoos are religious symbols. I have a strong interest in religious history and imagry. I plan on getting a half sleeve soon and likely more work on my back, wrist and other forearm. I love tattoos!


----------



## wordbox

FijiBuni said:


> ^^^^ The wrist is NOT a painful spot!!!!  I got my wrist done like 5 months ago and it was not bad at all! I got a heart with wings on my foot and I almost passed out from the pain but my wrist was a breeze



Everyone is different, as are pain tolerance levels. A spot that really hurts for one person won't necessarily be that bad for another.


----------



## doubtfulguest

My wrist tattoo hurt like crazy! I have 18 so far and that is the only one that really bothered me. Combine the pain with the swelling and it was def. my worst (pain-wise) tattoo. Anyway, here are most of them. 







   1) wedding date






    2) my favorite/best tattoo-- Title character from the story The Doubtful Guest (no, not an anteater or aardvark )






  3) me and my BV bag..shows off what will eventually be a quarter sleeve


----------



## caitlin1214

Both of my tattoos are on my back. 

My first tattoo is one I got when I was 24. It's the Greek letter omega. I love Greek letters and I love Greek mythology.
Also, it sounds kind of cool to say "I have an omega tattooed on my back!"






The second tattoo is one I got when I was 25 and it's the grail copied from the Monty Python and the Holy Grail DVD cover. 
I got it because I'm proud to be half English (and I'm a huge Monty Python fan).





Sorry for the quality. It's difficult to take pictures of my own back.


----------



## caitlin1214

Each time I got one I showed it to my brother. His response was always along the lines of I don't like the idea of you having a tattoo, but the one you chose is pretty cool.


(He threatened to never speak to me if I got a shamrock.)


----------



## Label Addict

this website has some nice designs
http://www.tattoos-by-design.co.uk/library/index.asp?catid=44


----------



## Label Addict

TattooJohnny has some good designs too but the link won't post


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i've been lusting to have a tatoo since i was a kid LOL
i remember i use to draw something on my arms and pretend that it's a tattoo.
as i grow up, i'm scared to make it happen. because i have things with needles.
but finally this year at may, i braved myself to make a tattoo.
my first one is a *seahorse*, as it's also my tpf name and almost all of my internet associated account  i always liked seahorse. i choose it in a place where i can see it and enjoy it instead of somewhere in my back where only other poeple can see or at hidden spot. 






then the next month, i accompanied my friend because his sister wanted to fix her tattoo...
suddenly i craved to make another one. the 2nd one is a writing in script letters on my right inside wrist. i don't have the photo but it's written "fill the space"
i fot it because couple of months ago i suddenly shocked by some changes in my life, i broke up with my long term relationship, have to find a new job, a new place to stay etc, kinda like started a whole new life all over again. and the one thing that get me back to life again is how i learn that in times like that, you are the one who have to make your self better, it's what in your head and thoughts and heart. and what i mean with "fill the space" is some kind of a reminder that i have to fill my head, my heart with things that keep me optimistic.

then my last one i got it this july, this time i decided to go bigger. and i always loved alice in wonderland story, so i made a tattoo from an illustration based on the book. this scene was taken where alice tried to reach for humpty dumpty who's sitting on a wall, but i only took the alice. and because i want to put it on my back, i chose this pic of alice from the back too.
i loved how the hand is reaching something and i placed it to end on my neck.
i must said this last one is the one i'm satisfied the most.
i plan on going back at august to make more of this in my left hand wrist


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

It got this tattoo in 2003 on my right calf.  It was born out my love of a little rat named Poofie.  I am thinking of getting some cherry blossoms and a ukiyoe print style geisha to completely cover my leg from ankle knee.  Here's the tat and here's the little fellow who inspired it:


----------



## Luva Pug

Love everyone's pics and stories!! Everyone's tattoo's are soo unique! Thats why I love tattoos!

FIJIBUNI: My mum had one done on her foot and she said the one on her shoulder hurt more, so it's true what wordbox says everyone is different when it comes to pain!
Claire: Thank you for the link, theres a black lined fairy on tattoo johnny that I really like!
SEAHORSE: Your alice in wonderland tattoo is amazing!!!
ARMCANDY: Omg when you get your geisha tattoo you have to show me! I am fascinated by geisha/geiko and Japanese history!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Mine is quite boring for everybody else but it represents my hubby, and my 2 children (it took me 5 years to actually decide I was going to have it).  It also represents Past, Present and Future due to difficulties in my life and me coming through them - ALSO, I had just lost 3 stone in weight (42 lbs) and although I'm still losing (about another 42 lbs to go!) I'm not going to add any stars.  (Photo is actually Victoria Beckham's tattoo but mine is the same I just can't get a decent photo)


----------



## wordbox

Okay, here's 1/2 of my tattoo. Sorry the picture isn't better, but it was hard getting this angle. There are actually 4 paws, but you get the idea. It's on the upper left part of my back. 

It looks a little deformed in this picture, but I swear it isn't crooked.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Here's my little hummingbird.. Its right above my right butt cheek / lower back


----------



## frannita

Great tats everyone! 
seahorse - I love the on of Alice! That is so cool. When I was younger I would do the same thing! I'd draw something on my skin and practice to see what would look nice 

I have one on my hipbone but I want to add some more eventually. I want something water related like a koi on my foot. I'm also planning to get my parents' initials in cursive on both wrists.


----------



## Liz_x3

Ohh!  I'm thinking of getting a tattoo but I'm a little nervous about the pain.  Could you ladies tell me about the pain level for the different areas?  I'm also a little unsure about what to get.  I want to get something with meaning but my brain is drawing a blank!


----------



## BiloxiBlu

Well as far as pain, like others have said, it varies for diff people.  I have one in the small of my back, its about 4 inches and it hurt like heck-- but it was manageable!  Just take a good friend with you to distract you


----------



## gris

This is my only one - it needs to be re-done....color is fading...... 

I will be getting more eventually!!!

Precious Moments Girl - Just because she looks just like my daughter.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Liz_x3 said:


> Ohh!  I'm thinking of getting a tattoo but I'm a little nervous about the pain.  Could you ladies tell me about the pain level for the different areas?  I'm also a little unsure about what to get.  I want to get something with meaning but my brain is drawing a blank!



When I first had my stars done on my lower back about 4 months ago (1st photo) it didn't really hurt as such - to me it felt like very small cuts but with an uneven blade, hard to describe but not a sharp slicing cut.

I thought that this looked un-finished and kept thinking it should look different so 2 weeks ago I had it changed (2nd photo) - THAT HURT!!!!  He said that it was because he was going over the old one which is only about 3 months old so I suppose it wasn't completely healed.  But, the added pain was worth it - I LOVE IT NOW!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Mine is quite boring for everybody else but it represents my hubby, and my 2 children (it took me 5 years to actually decide I was going to have it).  It also represents Past, Present and Future due to difficulties in my life and me coming through them - ALSO, I had just lost 3 stone in weight (42 lbs) and although I'm still losing (about another 42 lbs to go!) I'm not going to add any stars.  (Photo is actually Victoria Beckham's tattoo but mine is the same I just can't get a decent photo)



My actual tattoo can be seen in the photos above this posting!


----------



## effinhaute

has anyone watched Miami Ink before?

You might actually want to consider getting a tattoo from them. I am sure they can make some awesome suggestions and create the most beautiful tattoo ever. My friend has an appointment with them in September and it is costing him a lot especially because he lives in NYC so he has to pay for the plane ticket.
I think it is totally worth it though!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

effinhaute said:


> has anyone watched Miami Ink before?
> 
> You might actually want to consider getting a tattoo from them. I am sure they can make some awesome suggestions and create the most beautiful tattoo ever. My friend has an appointment with them in September and it is costing him a lot especially because he lives in NYC so he has to pay for the plane ticket.
> I think it is totally worth it though!



Let's hope he likes it if it is costing that much!

I think most people love their tattoos, sometimes the thing they regret is where they have it rather than what they have.


----------



## mcb100

I'm thinking about getting one. I just don't know where. I want it somewhere i can cover up but show if I want to....I'd get it on my back, but that seems so common, I see a lot of people that have them on their backs and I'm not a common person I'm very different. I want a star but not the regular kind, (not the kind on the American flag for example, it's hard to explain the shape.) like how you would draw it with a pen. Like this, except maybe with more detail this is just an example of the shape/kind of star I want: http://www.websupergoo.com/helppdf6/source/images/pdf/adv_star_draw.pdf.gif 
But all the tattoo places I see don't offer that shape of star.


----------



## Luva Pug

Great tats everyone! 
LIZ: It felt for me like a burning pain while it was being done, it does hurt but you can bear it kwim, and I sware i am such a big wimp!!


Oh I would totally go to Miami Ink if i lived in America, they are amazing there! My Mums friend is going to Miami next year and shes going to get a tattoo when she goes over there!

mcb: you can just take that pic into the shop and they will do it for you, or you should say to the artist, i want something like this but a bit different and they should come up with a design for you! xx

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## laundry

After a_ lot_ of deliberation (3 years) I've decided to get an Inukshuk tattooed on my back (below my left shoulder blade; over my heart). I'm going for a simple design, similar to those in Birks' Inukshuk Collection. 

Which reminds me. Caitlin1214, I see you're in Toronto. Did you get your tattoos done here? And if so, do you mind my asking where?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

thanks *Luva pug, frannita*, i LOVE it so much!
i'm going to make one more out of the alice illustration on my left inside wrist. can't wait to do that. but i have to save for the money 

*effinhaute*, i LOVE miami ink!! it's one of my fave tv show!


----------



## diordramaqueen

I have two tattoos I will post pics when I get a chance. Everyone's tattoos are beautiful!!! I as a few others have one on my wrist and I had no issues with pain what-so-ever it didn't hurt at all. The only thing is it bled a lot, that kinda freaked me out though.


----------



## caitlin1214

laundry said:


> Which reminds me. Caitlin1214, I see you're in Toronto. Did you get your tattoos done here? And if so, do you mind my asking where?


 

No, I actually got them done in Rhode Island. I went to college in Newport. After college, I moved back home to my parents' house in Massachusetts. I would make a point to go back to Newport during Homecoming Weekend so I could watch the football game. 

I chose Rhode Island because I was familiar with the Newport area. Also, Rhode Island has stricter requirements regarding cleanliness than Massachusetts does. 



When I decided I wanted a tattoo, I drove to Newport, immediately found the tattoo parlor and got it done. Then I went to the game. 


The tattoo parlor in Newport was called the Anchor Steam Tattoo Gallery.



http://www.anchorsteamtattoo.com/


----------



## caitlin1214

In terms of pain, it's different for each person and it depends on where you get tattooed.

I've heard of some people actually getting off on being tattooed. That was SO not me. 

With my first (and part of my second) one, it felt like a sustained bee sting. I would describe it as really unpleasant. I was looking at People Magazine the whole time. 

If it got too much, I'd ask her to stop for a little bit. The artist will also stop to get more ink or switch colors or something.

At one point, when she was doing my second tattoo, she went further down my back, and that's when I would say it straight out hurt. It got to the point where she would stop and when she went to touch the machine back to my skin I would instinctively flinch. 


I did like when she stopped and dabbed at my back with gauze. That was kind of nice.


----------



## caitlin1214

Especially with my second tattoo, I felt this sense of accomplishment when it was finished. Like, I could have asked her to stop because it was really painful. But if I did that then I would be stuck with a half-finished tattoo. Instead, I gritted my teeth and stuck it out and now I have this beautiful thing that means a lot to me tattooed on my back.


----------



## Prada Psycho

I took up the violin at 39. I couldn't read music, never touched a violin but basically on a whim, bought a violin, eventually found a teacher and 13 years later I'm still at it and playing second chair/first violin in a community orchestra. 


That being said, the tattoo is pretty self-explanatory!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Ok where should i start... LOL

*Right arm:* Celtic knot on wrist (pictured), pink and blue swirly thing with AMG (son's initials) above it
*Left arm:* Oriental sleeve, work in progress, the pics i posted don't show the Koi colored in, but she got colored about a month ago.
*Right leg:* Black tribal (pictured)
*Left Leg:* Dragon with Kanji for Power and Protection (pictured)
*Left Shoulder:* a little red cat holding a pair of handcuffs LOL
*Right Shoulder:* a bunch of irises and green stuff...
*Neck:* Kanji for Love and some black tribal around it


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Last pic... lol


----------



## Cristina

There are a few threads on this topic.  Please do a search


----------



## Jen Loves LV

BRINGING THIS TO THE FRONT FOR THE PERSON THAT STARTED NEW TATTOO THREAD!

*Right arm:* Celtic knot on wrist (pictured), pink and blue swirly thing with AMG (son's initials) above it
*Left arm:* Oriental sleeve, work in progress, the pics i posted don't show the Koi colored in, but she got colored about a month ago.
*Right leg:* Black tribal (pictured)
*Left Leg:* Dragon with Kanji for Power and Protection (pictured)
*Left Shoulder:* a little red cat holding a pair of handcuffs LOL
*Right Shoulder:* a bunch of irises and green stuff...
*Neck:* Kanji for Love and some black tribal around it


----------



## Jen Loves LV

on my right leg...


----------



## Vibrant_Thing

I have the Kanji symbol for 'Pure' on my right wrist. Looking back, getting the tattoo actually voids the meaning of my tattoo...LOL...but hey, what are you going to do. I got it when I was 19 on a whim. 

I would like to get more. Perhaps a white one. Or something in red on my inner elbow (I think that's the name of it. LOL). I also like Victoria Beckhams back tattoo, but I wouldn't get the same thing.


----------



## caitlin1214

The second tattoo is one I got when I was 25 and it's the grail copied from the Monty Python and the Holy Grail DVD cover. 
I got it because I'm proud to be half English (and I'm a huge Monty Python fan).





Sorry for the quality. It's difficult to take pictures of my own back.


----------



## caitlin1214

I got them done in Rhode Island. I went to college in Newport. After college, I moved back home to my parents' house in Massachusetts. I would make a point to go back to Newport during Homecoming Weekend so I could watch the football game. 

I chose Rhode Island because I was familiar with the Newport area. Also, Rhode Island has stricter requirements regarding cleanliness than Massachusetts does. 



When I decided I wanted a tattoo, I drove to Newport, immediately found the tattoo parlor and got it done. Then I went to the game. 


The tattoo parlor in Newport was called the Anchor Steam Tattoo Gallery.



http://www.anchorsteamtattoo.com/


----------



## caitlin1214

In terms of pain, it's different for each person and it depends on where you get tattooed.

I've heard of some people actually getting off on being tattooed. That was SO not me. 

With my first (and part of my second) one, it felt like a sustained bee sting. I would describe it as really unpleasant. I was looking at People Magazine the whole time. 

If it got too much, I'd ask her to stop for a little bit. The artist will also stop to get more ink or switch colors or something.

At one point, when she was doing my second tattoo, she went further down my back, and that's when I would say it straight out hurt. It got to the point where she would stop and when she went to touch the machine back to my skin I would instinctively flinch. 


I did like when she stopped and dabbed at my back with gauze. That was kind of nice.


----------



## caitlin1214

Especially with my second tattoo, I felt this sense of accomplishment when it was finished. Like, I could have asked her to stop because it was really painful. But if I did that then I would be stuck with a half-finished tattoo. Instead, I gritted my teeth and stuck it out and now I have this beautiful thing that means a lot to me tattooed on my back.


----------



## MassLaw15

I have two. Both done in black ink only. Color just isn't for me.

Left, inner forearm LEO written in arabic.

Left hip Roots and Wings written in Spanish.

DH has a TON! Would love to get more but they have to be easily hidden because of work!


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I have 3 stars on my foot which I got done on my 18th birthday, (nearly 6 years ago ) and then not everyone else had star tattoos and it was quite unusual to get one on your foot.  Also I thought being on my foot it wasn't too obvious if I ever decided I didn't like it and could easily be covered up.*

*Then last year my sister got a star tattoo on her wrist like Giselle and Eva Longoria and I was with her so decided to get one too! I love this one and people hardly notice it at all.  *

*I love Sienna Millers star tattoos on her shoulder but I wouldn't ever get one somewhere like that as my mum and dad would kill me!*


----------



## rosieroseanna




----------



## Luva Pug

I love everyones tattoos!! Yeux, omg your tattoo is amazing!! I have been looking for a fairy tattoo for ages, I never even thought of evil fairies!! Haha, love it!!

I have a small flower on the inside of my right wrist, i had it done for completing my Alevels and getting onto my dentistry course. The tattoo is rubbish, so even though the meaning is strong i want it re-done or something done over the top of it!

The only thing is, when im on clinics at the dental hospital I have to put tape around my wrist so no one sees it! Lol, it looks like i have been a bit crazy the night before!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I have now had my tattoo on my back slightly changed as I thought it looked unfinished before.  It doesn't look THAT different but the spikes of the stars are slightly longer (it looks a little wonky in the photo but its not I promise!)

Original tattoo - pic 1 
Tattoo now - pic 2

I've been thinking about getting a star done on my wrist like you *rosieroseanna* but my hubby doesn't really want me to have any more - maybe I can convince him!


----------



## Luva Pug

^ looks great!!!

OMG this is all I have been thinking about now! Getting another tattoo! I dont know whether to get my wrist one covered over or have a new one on my hip? Hmm!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Luva Pug said:


> ^ looks great!!!
> 
> OMG this is all I have been thinking about now! Getting another tattoo! I dont know whether to get my wrist one covered over or have a new one on my hip? Hmm!



Thanks.  

I know how you feel about getting another one - I understand now how people get addicted.

I could live without another one as I love the one I have and its the only one I have ever wanted but I do love the thought of a star on my wrist like Rosieroseanna.


----------



## Bag Fetish

*I have an Orchid on my ankle and i'm going to get 4 chinese symbol on the back of my neck( hopefully within the next few weeks)
I will also be getting one on my lower back but not until I have my Tummy tuck next yr.


*


Prada Psycho said:


> I said something on another thread that got me wondering about you guys. Who here has one or more tattoos? Where are they? Why did you choose the design you chose? You can even post a picture, provided that the tattoo is in a, shall we say "PG-13" or under location.
> 
> I guess I get to go first again, since I'm starting this! Mine is on my right outside ankle. It's a violin that I first got 9 years ago. I took up the violin 12 years ago and always wanted a tattoo, so this was a natural choice for me. I was never very happy with the work the tattooist did, so back in May I finally got it re-done. Here's the new 'too. Ick! I hate this picture of my leg. It's not that big, just the effects of the close-up lens.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Love it !





yeuxhonnetes said:


> i got this last year, *September 17, 2005*. it's the 'See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil' adage with a twist. it's my first tattoo ever, and i'm planning to get another one on my hip soon .


----------



## angel81chick

So excited...I'm getting my third one tomorrow...just some stars along side my hip...i know its going to hurt, but it's worth every minute of it


----------



## Bag Fetish

Beautiful!





ms.fashionista said:


> My sister and I got "sister" tattoos together.  It says "A sister is one who holds your hand and touches your heart" and there are orchids and cherry blossoms incorporated into the tattoo as well.


----------



## xxsillyx

I have 3 butterflies on my right hip.


----------



## MillionBaby

i have one on my lower back!


----------



## SWlife

I got my first one in 1974, when women just didn't do that. A daisy on my way lower abdomen.
My 2nd one was 20 years ago when women didn't do it still very much, a rose with a heart on my left upper arm. Back then women didn't go sleeveless in the office, needless to say, that one is being lasered off. Today I had my 3rd laser treatment. Moral: think long & hard about where you get these ladies, it hurts to remove them.
My 3rd tatt I got about 5 years ago, a small butterfly above my right ankle. My fav.
Also, my navel is pierced.
I bet you all wonder about me now.....


----------



## sofakingsweet

i just turned 18 and got my tattoo! it's a rosary about 5 inches to the right of my belly button and a few centimeters down. i made the mistake of going into water that had chlorine so now i have to get it retouched already!

i hate needles, but getting it wasn't too bad actually.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just got one yesterday.. 
 Faith, Royal, Love, Forgiveness


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Ali-bagpuss -  My fiance didn't want me to get it either but when I got it done he didn't een notice, honestly it's so easy to cover up and it barely shows that much anyway!*


----------



## seahorseinstripes

my 4th tattoo, the 1st pic is taken on the day it was done, and the 2nd is take now, 3 weeks after the work


----------



## JoeyJo21

Wow seahorseinstripes I love your tattoo! It's so unusual and detailed, looks like you went to a great artist.


----------



## Booga1003

I have nine tats but this is the only one i have a pic on my cell

Its me and my HUbby (boy and Girl)


----------



## Highmaintenance

No!!!


----------



## purly

This is my tat:





It's a little cut off in this picture, but the bottom part is just round.

It's the red mana symbol from mtg -- aka "the fireball".

I basically gave them a mountain card and they traced the symbol onto my back.


----------



## candac3mari3

I have one, on my lower right hip, my best friend and I got matching ones before I moved away.


----------



## ColdSteel

I've always been thinking about one, but the whole "changing my mind" thing makes me think twice. Maybe someday I'll think up a nice small design.
For me, though, I 'm into piercing. Thankfully, it's just on the ears, none of that anti-eyebrow or the uh... "lower" ones. I'm thinking of getting an industrial for my 18th birthday - though I've heard they hurt like hell.


----------



## Miyoshi637

I do! I have my middle name in japanese (since it is japanese) on my lower back.  I want a big koi fish on my upper back, but I'm going to wait till after I get married. I don't want my mom yelling at me b/c you'd be able to see it in my wedding pictures.


----------



## handbag_luvr

Miyoshi637 said:


> I do! I have my middle name in japanese (since it is japanese) on my lower back.  I want a big koi fish on my upper back, but I'm going to wait till after I get married. I don't want my mom yelling at me b/c you'd be able to see it in my wedding pictures.



Smart, I got one on my upper back and wasn't even thinking of my wedding when I got it 7 years ago.  Now I have to wear my hair down for my wedding so I at least look pure...LOL.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi i have a big tiger on my lower back and he has a cute little paw reaching in rather a private location. I love cats sooo much, it was an obvious choice...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

JoeyJo21 said:


> Wow seahorseinstripes I love your tattoo! It's so unusual and detailed, looks like you went to a great artist.



thanks 
i love that tattoo so much, he's a great artist, he's done my other alice in wonderland's tattoo on the back of my neck too.
but this one on my arm took almost 3 hours because it's so detailed


----------



## ive_flipped

I do not have a picture of mine but I will take one. I have the chinese symbol for fire on my lower back. I love the tattoo and want another one but just not sure where or of what. A co-worker of mine pointed out to me that I have fire in my pants ha ha ha. 

Love everyone's tattoo as well.


----------



## Veelyn

I have 1 on my foot [see sig] says: "walk in truth"
& 2 more.. ill have to take pics though =]


----------



## nycgr1

I have 8 tats, a few of my favs are
I am a Sagittarius,they are usually half man half horse(centaur)
anyway I had the artist draw half woman half horse, long beautiful hair and she has her weapon(bow & arrow).
I have power writtn in japanese(got it done in japan)on lower stomach


----------



## PhAnNesS

probably gettingmy first tattoo today...which is ironic cause. i do tattoos.


----------



## Maja80

I have 8 tattoos. People usually don't believe I have any because I guess I don't seem like their typical stereotype of someone with tattoos, but whatever! I don't have any pics but i'll describe them. My first was after I graduated High School and is a sun on my outer right ankle. Then I got a moon on my outer left ankle. I also have a flower on my inner right ankle and the chinese symbol for friendship on my inner right ankle that my best friend and I got. For some reason I really liked getting them on my ankles at that time! I regret getting the flower one so I am trying to think of a good way to combine the flower and moon into something that goes around my ankle. Anyway, I have a small butterfly on the back of my neck that I always forget I have until someone mentions it! I have a tribal heart design on my inner right wrist that my brother drew and a little pink elephant on my inner left wrist. And last but not least, I have the phrase je t'aime on the side of my right foot. I love them all but I don't think i'll get anymore, unless I think of one to combine the one's on my ankle.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love everyone's tattoos! 


Seahorse, how long did it take for the artist to finish?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I don't have a picture of mine, but I have a tattoo of a shamrock on my right hip bone. It's pretty small- just a little larger than a quarter. I've had it for almost 6 years now (got it when I was 16) and I'm just about ready for my next one (I think _very_ long and hard about them LOL), which I'm thinking of getting on my foot.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I thought long and hard about mine, too! I didn't get mine in college. (If I did, I'd probably be talking to you with a frog in a sombrero on my back right now!)


----------



## sara999

anufangava said:


> BTW, is it true what I saw in an episode of House?  That since tattoo have metallic components from the dye, having an MRI (magnetic resonance imaging) is going to be very painful?????  Yikes, what will happen to my eyelids?????


this isn't true for non-prison tattoo's, normal tattoo's are done with ink and no metal. i've had MRIs with tattoo's and it was no big deal


i have 7 tattoo's that i have gotten over the past 5 years. i love them, they are all really special and represent important things to me. plus they are all easily cover-able and don't interfere with my professional attire (and they don't care that i have a small tat on each wrist)
[in order of receiving]
#1





triquetra - celtic knot, fertility, femininity, unity in 3s (also been reappropriated by christianity)

#2 & 3




um. i love stars, always have. i draw them everywhere.

#4





i play the viola

#5




my best friend's sister drew this and she passed away so i got it in memory of her and in honour of my best friend. it really meant a lot to her family and meant it even more to me

#6




i've been raised very jewish and this was important to me, being a human embodiment of a mezzuzah. and excuse the back-ne it's an old photo

#7




my most recent...got it in august. it's the symbol for the throat chakra for truth and open communication


----------



## keya

I have a few, but they're very personal to me so I wont share any details.


----------



## doubtfulguest

I've posted here before--here is my newest!


----------



## candac3mari3

I just got a new one on the inner part of my left ankle....






 hairy leg eww lol, it has a very speacial personally meaning


----------



## babieejae1101

I have 3. A sun and butterfly on my lower back, my name on my right shoulder with stars on the sides and a horseshoe on my right outer ankle.


----------



## helenNZ

I got another tattoo while I was on my travels in Aug/Sep 07.  I just got a maple leaf on my back... I do realise that a lot of ppl think I'm completely stupid for getting it done because I'm not Canadian (AND I do realise that) but it means something to me... I'm glad my maple leaf means something to me... Unfortunately my flower on my lower back-ish has no meaning - its just a tattoo :o\  hoping to get another tattoo this year though :o)


----------



## _x13

Can't believe I only just found this thread! A lot of lovely tattoos on here which I wouldn't really have expected 

This was my first, it's the dates of birth of all my family (I'm 130288). 











My second is to show that the past was worthwhile. Excuse how nasty my skin is!






My third is artwork from an album by my favourite band ever ever (Blood Brothers).






My fourth is to remind me not to worry about the bad times, and to enjoy the good times.










I'm also in the process of getting a lily on my foot but it's at the nasty, scabby stage just now so I'll wait til it's healed!


----------



## missyanne

Count me in!

I've always wanted tattoos as a kid and when I turned 18, I finally got inked.  I couldn't decide if I wanted a dove first (in memory of my Uncle) or a koi fish.  Then I thought, everyone typically gets something small for their first tattoo so I'm gonna go big. Needless to say, I went with the koi first and here it is:






I got my second one a few weeks after I got the Koi finished, it is in memory of my favorite Uncle who passed away from Cancer.






I'm planning to get my third tattoo in late March/early April. I'll post pics when I get it!


----------



## Wildflower

caitlin1214 said:


> ^^ I thought long and hard about mine, too! I didn't get mine in college. (If I did, I'd probably be talking to you with a frog in a sombrero on my back right now!)


 
I got my tattoo at age 39. If I'd gotten the one I wanted in college at age 19, I'd have a white buffalo along my bikini line -- and no longer remember the reason why I wanted that at the time!


----------



## Tutu

Reading this thread makes me want a tattoo too! I've been thinking of getting a rose (not just a kitschy rose-rose, but one with a deeper meaning...) for years now, maybe I really should do it?


----------



## Kelly100

I have a sun around my navel, which was done about 11 years ago.  Actually did the research to choose the "right" pattern for me.  Even 'tho I still like it, I have considered getting it removed.  It is funny to wonder what the undertaker will say...


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Tutu said:


> Reading this thread makes me want a tattoo too! I've been thinking of getting a rose (not just a kitschy rose-rose, but one with a deeper meaning...) for years now, maybe I really should do it?


 
I'm sorry, excuse the pregnant belly... but here is my rose  Usually, it is on my hip bone... at this point it time my hip bones have disappeared. 
<a href="http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=10&imgid=303131260" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/t-303131260.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.picturetrail.com" /></a>


----------



## Tutu

Wow, that is really beautiful. I've been thinking of getting a small rose under my left breast (on my heart ) or a bunch of roses on my left foot. Now I'm thinking I want them both!


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Tutu said:


> Wow, that is really beautiful. I've been thinking of getting a small rose under my left breast (on my heart ) or a bunch of roses on my left foot. Now I'm thinking I want them both!



Thank you. DH used to be a tattoo artist therefore I have a a whole bunch (my arms and such) but I always found this simple one to be my favorite. 
I say definately go with your ideas! And show us the finished product. I have my whole right foot covered with a painting that Camille Rose Garcia did and it was some pain to say the least but I love it... I love the foot tattoo thing. I had been contemplating getting under my breast as well... sort of like arched around... a little scared about pain issues once again. I haven't had a new tattoo in over a year and have somewhat forgotten about what it felt like and not looking foward to being reminded once again. But definately share pics with us if you go through with it!


----------



## _x13

missyanne said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I've always wanted tattoos as a kid and when I turned 18, I finally got inked.  I couldn't decide if I wanted a dove first (in memory of my Uncle) or a koi fish.  Then I thought, everyone typically gets something small for their first tattoo so I'm gonna go big. Needless to say, I went with the koi first and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my second one a few weeks after I got the Koi finished, it is in memory of my favorite Uncle who passed away from Cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get my third tattoo in late March/early April. I'll post pics when I get it!


Your koi is awesome!


----------



## MzSHERRY

Count me in, too! I've got 2 at the moment, the biggest being a phoenix on my back with the tail going up my ribs on the right (ouch!!!) Was very painful, will be awhile before I get another!


----------



## MzSHERRY

^^^ Agreed, that koi is gorgeous.


----------



## Tutu

I talked to my mom today about getting a tattoo on my foot. She was pretty okay with it, though it doesn't really matter either way since I'm already 18..

So I thought I could get the work done once I get some money (the 14th... Valentine's!), unless I chicken out of course. 

Now all that's left is to find the right picture, but luckily I already know where to look!


----------



## Cristina

That is stunning.  I love the cherry blossoms.



missyanne said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I've always wanted tattoos as a kid and when I turned 18, I finally got inked. I couldn't decide if I wanted a dove first (in memory of my Uncle) or a koi fish. Then I thought, everyone typically gets something small for their first tattoo so I'm gonna go big. Needless to say, I went with the koi first and here it is:


----------



## missyanne

Thank you _x13, MzSHERRY and Cristina! 

ILuvMyHusband, I really like your rose!


----------



## sara999

missy your tattoo looks gorgeous but really familiar, where did you get it done?


----------



## _x13

Tutu said:


> I talked to my mom today about getting a tattoo on my foot. She was pretty okay with it, though it doesn't really matter either way since I'm already 18..
> 
> So I thought I could get the work done once I get some money (the 14th... Valentine's!), unless I chicken out of course.
> 
> Now all that's left is to find the right picture, but luckily I already know where to look!


Warning! Healing foot tattoos is a real pain in the butt.


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

_x13 said:


> Warning! Healing foot tattoos is a real pain in the butt.


 
SOOOO TRUE!


----------



## claireZk

ilzabet said:


> ok, i'm super excited about this but i'm not the kind of person to draw attention to it in real life...so i'm going to draw attention to it here!
> 
> i loooooooove it. it was my birthday present to myself...i've been thinking about it for a few years, but for various reasons never got it done.  yesterday i bit the bullet and i am SO glad i did!  i can't wait until it heals!



I love that!  It almost looks like it's branded on, which is cool because it's subtle.  I've been thinking about a white ink tattoo for a long time now and I already have it picked out-- it's a Greek quote that has a lot of meaning to me.  But my problem is that I'm commitment phobic, so I want to put it somewhere where I can see it whenever I want, but at the same time I'm worried that I'll regret it. So IDK where to put it :s...


----------



## ilzabet

claireZk said:


> I love that!  It almost looks like it's branded on, which is cool because it's subtle.  I've been thinking about a white ink tattoo for a long time now and I already have it picked out-- it's a Greek quote that has a lot of meaning to me.  But my problem is that I'm commitment phobic, so I want to put it somewhere where I can see it whenever I want, but at the same time I'm worried that I'll regret it. So IDK where to put it :s...



thank you!    i'm commitment phobic too and my wrist has actually been a really great place.  i would hate it if i'd gotten it done in anything but white (i would be completely sick of looking at it) but the white ink is so subtle that i don't always even notice it and no one else ever does.  it's almost like a suprise.  it catches me off guard and makes me remember why i got it (which was the point anyway).  i love it so much that i've been seriously considering getting my other wrist done with the word gratitude....something else i constantly need reminding of.   

if it's a long quote the inner arm is also a visible to you but otherwise inconspicuous place you might consider.  heck, even if you do get sick of it, how often do you look at your inner arm?


----------



## tuffcookie

ive got 2 full japanese sleeves, a chestpiece, rib panel, right thigh piece, tops of feet, inner lip  when i get home from work, ill post pictures!


----------



## Booga1003

i have finally 10 . This is on my right wrist its my wedding date. 10-3-2005


----------



## BiloxiBlu

I'm tatted, too!  A butterfly about the size of my fist in the middle of my back...  an ahem "whorestamp" lol.  I've had it 10 years (Im 29) and I am an attorney.  I never show it in public, but I *STILL* love it to this day!


----------



## claireZk

ilzabet said:


> if it's a long quote the inner arm is also a visible to you but otherwise inconspicuous place you might consider.  heck, even if you do get sick of it, how often do you look at your inner arm?


It's a short quote-- only 3 words so it would fit... I LOVE the way the white ink looks!  My skintone is similar to yours and I'd always heard that the whiter you are the more white ink shows up, even though that seems counter-intuitive.  So when I started talking about an all-white tattoo like 5 years ago and everyone thought I was CRAZY 

I'm sooooo tempted to just do it now :wondering


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

tuffcookie said:


> ive got 2 full japanese sleeves, a chestpiece, rib panel, right thigh piece, tops of feet, inner lip  when i get home from work, ill post pictures!


 
I have my bottom inner lip done as well. It's very vulgar though lol DH and I have a few tattoos for each other and we figured since no one ever sees that area we could put whatever we chose. My dentist has never said anything to me about it... but I am sure it's the talk of the office when we leave lol.


----------



## claireZk

^ What does it say what does it say what does it say?!?!?! 

You can't not tell us now!  If you need to, you can use these @#$% ...


----------



## caitlin1214

Feel free to use euphamisms!


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

WARNING for those easily (or even those not so easily) offended... skip this reply lol...

it says his name with an apostrophe followed by the name of male genitalia... 

meaning: it's in my mouth always. get it? ush: I can't believe I just posted that.:shame:

It's a playful joke and it's my husband... please no harsh replies lol.


----------



## Tutu

_x13 said:


> Warning! Healing foot tattoos is a real pain in the butt.



Really? How come?


----------



## lumy_

I want to tattoo a black line around my wrist, like 1 cm broad. just like it was a thin bangle. Just black, no patterns or anything, just a plain black line all the way around the wrist. Does anyone know whether it has any significance I should know of? Someone said to me they hd heard it was common among straight edge kids to have that on both wrists or something like that, but I've never heard. I just think it would be pretty. Any opinions?


----------



## lilflobowl

I have one right on the small of my back; did it in may07! Not really sure if I attached any significance to the design I chose.. I just knew that I much preferred dragonflies to butterflies & that I really really liked the design


----------



## missyanne

sara999 said:


> missy your tattoo looks gorgeous but really familiar, where did you get it done?



thanks and  where did you see a similar one? I'm not sure which one you're talking about but I got both done in New York. The artist drew the koi for me and the dove was a picture I found on yahoo but the olive branch was added on.



tuffcookie said:


> ive got 2 full japanese sleeves, a chestpiece, rib panel, right thigh piece, tops of feet, inner lip  when i get home from work, ill post pictures!



Can't wait to see pics! I LOVE Japanese tattoos. I'm dying to see your sleeves!!


----------



## br00kelynx

Lyrics from my favorite band, Rilo Kiley.
This was the first day I got it done. I've had it about 5 months now..


----------



## missyanne

^^ love it!


----------



## claireZk

ILuvMyHusband said:


> It's a playful joke and it's my husband... please no harsh replies lol.


Hehhehehehehe 

Thanks for telling us!  If anyone is offended they can blame me, since I made you spill it


----------



## margaritaxmix

br00kelynx said:


> Lyrics from my favorite band, Rilo Kiley.
> This was the first day I got it done. I've had it about 5 months now..



This is so pretty. I love the script it's in and the lyrics are lovely.


----------



## sara999

missyanne said:


> thanks and  where did you see a similar one? I'm not sure which one you're talking about but I got both done in New York. The artist drew the koi for me and the dove was a picture I found on yahoo but the olive branch was added on.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see pics! I LOVE Japanese tattoos. I'm dying to see your sleeves!!


i don't know, the koi with the flowers just reminded me of another tattoo. maybe too many watching of tattoo shows

it's gorgeous though!


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Tutu said:


> Really? How come?


 
You don't want to wear socks and have them rub against it. 
I wore ballet flats so that nothing would rub on it... but since it's the whole top of my foot even those did some rubbing.


----------



## CTgrl414

I've been considering getting one for a while but the permanence scares me a bit, not gonna lie...


----------



## shoeangel

I have three and a dream about more, but I have to be careful to not look too distasteful.  I have a tribal the size of my palm on my lower back, a Hawaiian plumaria on my mound, and a kanji "wa" meaning harmony on my inner ankle.

If I were to choose two more I would have the words "be content" in script on the back of my neck just below the hairline, and I would have something pretty near my shoulder blade.  I am trying hard to refrain.


----------



## GUNG

missyanne said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I've always wanted tattoos as a kid and when I turned 18, I finally got inked.  I couldn't decide if I wanted a dove first (in memory of my Uncle) or a koi fish.  Then I thought, everyone typically gets something small for their first tattoo so I'm gonna go big. Needless to say, I went with the koi first and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my second one a few weeks after I got the Koi finished, it is in memory of my favorite Uncle who passed away from Cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get my third tattoo in late March/early April. I'll post pics when I get it!





WOW! Your tats are awesome! I love that Koi, its gorgeous! May I ask why you decided on the Koi fish? Any special meaning?


----------



## nsynchic20

Mine is my last name in Farsi (the Persian language) as I am half Persian.  This was taken just a few hours after it was done, so don't mind the blood!


----------



## mama0306

I have three.

Right inner ankle- Chinese symbol for Love.

Right hip (which thanks to 2 pregnancies is not so cute) a rose with the word "Angel"

Left shoulder blade (which I'm getting removed eventually)- Tribal sun with color (1st tattoo...a sporadic choice).

I do want one or two more (especially if I get the two besides the symbol removed).  I'd like a small tribal butterfly or something on my foot and I want the chinese symbol for mother somewhere for my kiddos.


----------



## missyanne

sara999 said:


> i don't know, the koi with the flowers just reminded me of another tattoo. maybe too many watching of tattoo shows
> 
> it's gorgeous though!



*whew* you got me really scared for a while! I thought I had the same tattoo as someone else! lol 



GUNG said:


> WOW! Your tats are awesome! I love that Koi, its gorgeous! May I ask why you decided on the Koi fish? Any special meaning?



Thanks! I just like Japanese tattoos a lot but it's mostly because it represents me trying to "find myself", which is why the Koi is swimming upwards. Kind of silly, I know. :shame:


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh yea, I forgot to mention that I chose the small of my back 'cos I have a keloid there from scratching that spot against a sharp corner of my bathtub faucet. Got tired of people telling my that my buttcrack was showing when actually it was just the damned keloid!




lilflobowl said:


> I have one right on the small of my back; did it in may07! Not really sure if I attached any significance to the design I chose.. I just knew that I much preferred dragonflies to butterflies & that I really really liked the design


----------



## _x13

Tutu said:


> Really? How come?


 


ILuvMyHusband said:


> You don't want to wear socks and have them rub against it.
> I wore ballet flats so that nothing would rub on it... but since it's the whole top of my foot even those did some rubbing.


 
 & I had a nasty reaction to the orange ink in mine which meant my whole foot was swollen and I could only wear Uggs for a week!


----------



## mastermemei

I just had a henna tattoo
a butterfly on my neck and it doesn't look good, too bad!
I was washing it real hard but its too stubborn. 

Good thing it will only last for weeks.


----------



## DamierAddict

i have a small tat on the back of my neck which says hi in hebrew which means life..


----------



## kaye

i don't have any tattoos... i have no desire to get one.
i had fun looking at everyone else's tattooes, though!


----------



## PerfectShoe

I've been thinking of getting a small word wrist tattoo in white.  Anyway I starting medical school soon so I will most likely be a doctor assuming everything goes as planned.  So I have to ask would you have a problem if you noticed your doctor had a tattoo like the one I'm interested in getting on their wrist?  I will most likely cover it up with a watch if I wanted to, but I am just wondering.  I'm not in a huge rush to get it or anything, but its something I have been thinking about and considering.  Oh and all of your tattoos are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## doreenjoy

Perfect Shoe, it wouldn't bother me...but I'm not very conservative. You might want to wait and ask other doctors. 

I have a tat on my inner right wrist. It's a Buddhist symbol that represents moral discipline -- the center of the wheel of dharma. 

And I got it because (no surprise) I'm a Buddhist. I had it put there because I like to look at it -- it's a reminder to myself to follow the path. Also it's a little high on the inner wrist, so it's easy to cover when need be.


----------



## impasto

White barely shows up so I doubt your patients would notice.... if I did notice I wouldn't care.


----------



## toiletduck

Here's a picture of one my 4 tattoos.  It was taken right after it was done.  It looks slightly purple because of the transfer but it's white now, which I love because it's barely visible unless you know where to look


----------



## forenfinal

I have one and getting another one soon...




My hubby and I have matching tats on the inside of our left ankles.  This is zoomed-hard to get straight...Looks really good in the summer with a tan on the golf course!

Fore- Golf and I am the FOURTH wife
Final- I am IT! (according to him)

He made me go first - so I just smiled plesantly while it was being done...sweet revenge when he shrieked like a GIRL!!! I guess he thought since I smilled lovingly at him the whole time it was a piece of cake.  Evil I know... 

Soon to come-Lady Bug...just a small addition to go im between the scars on the top of my right foot.  I have 3 really close girlfriends and for my birthday-we are all going to get a little lady bug on our right foot. God know I need the luck and it is going to serve as kind of our tie that binds. KWIM?! They are excited having NEVER done anything like this before...(I am the youngest (at 36) in the group since I married an older gentleman~They range in age from 48 to 60.) They are a hoot!! I cannot wait!!


----------



## aliciamarie

I only have one tattoo and it is the only one I'll have.  It's an infinity symbol on the inside of my left wrist.


----------



## Zophie

ILuvMyHusband said:


> WARNING for those easily (or even those not so easily) offended... skip this reply lol...
> 
> it says his name with an apostrophe followed by the name of male genitalia...
> 
> meaning: it's in my mouth always. get it? ush: I can't believe I just posted that.:shame:
> 
> It's a playful joke and it's my husband... please no harsh replies lol.


 
where is the tattoo?  Doesn't offend me.  I'm a total freak!


----------



## ilzabet

PerfectShoe said:


> I've been thinking of getting a small word wrist tattoo in white.  Anyway I starting medical school soon so I will most likely be a doctor assuming everything goes as planned.  So I have to ask would you have a problem if you noticed your doctor had a tattoo like the one I'm interested in getting on their wrist?  I will most likely cover it up with a watch if I wanted to, but I am just wondering.  I'm not in a huge rush to get it or anything, but its something I have been thinking about and considering.  Oh and all of your tattoos are absolutely gorgeous!



if you do it in white, your patients probably won't be able to see it.  seriously...people are always shocked if tattoos come up in conversation and i point mine out...it just isn't eye catching.  i've gotten nothing but compliments on it (even from diehard anti-tattoo people....i think because it looks like a scar, not a tattoo).  but to answer your question....if you were my doctor and i did happen to catch a glimpse of it, i'd probably tell you how much i liked it.  but i'm biased.


----------



## jillybean307

aliciamarie said:


> I only have one tattoo and it is the only one I'll have.  It's an infinity symbol on the inside of my left wrist.




How badly did your tattoo hurt when you got it done? I'm kinda sorta thinking about getting one there, but I'm afraid!


----------



## caitlin1214

ilzabet said:


> if you do it in white, your patients probably won't be able to see it. seriously...people are always shocked if tattoos come up in conversation and i point mine out...it just isn't eye catching. i've gotten nothing but compliments on it (even from diehard anti-tattoo people....i think because it looks like a scar, not a tattoo). but to answer your question....if you were my doctor and i did happen to catch a glimpse of it, i'd probably tell you how much i liked it. but i'm biased.


 
It also depends on what you get: A delicate floral wristband would go over a lot better than an entire sleeve.


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Zophie said:


> where is the tattoo? Doesn't offend me. I'm a total freak!


 
it's on the inside of my lip.


----------



## Zophie

ILuvMyHusband said:


> it's on the inside of my lip.


 

ahhh, now it makes sense!


----------



## ilzabet

caitlin1214 said:


> It also depends on what you get: A delicate floral wristband would go over a lot better than an entire sleeve.



very true.  but she said she wanted a single word in white....which is what i have.   really, no one notices it. 



PerfectShoe said:


> I've been thinking of getting a small word wrist tattoo in white.



i did see a picture of a white sleeve once.  it was pretty subtle too....not subtle enough for a doctor though.  imho.


----------



## ilzabet

i got new ink last weekend.  it's hard to talk about tattoo symbolism without sounding sappy....but short story?  it's an amalgamation of that ubiquitous footprints poem and a reminder that if you keep taking steps, you move forward.  it's been a year since my brother left.....i wanted to commemorate it somehow and had been thinking about this for a while.  my momma has footprints too (hers are on the outside of her foot, smaller, and in two side by side sets like the poem) and i like the family connection.


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Zophie said:


> ahhh, now it makes sense!


 
lol yep! it alllll comes together now eh?


----------



## MissTiss

ilzabet said:


> i got new ink last weekend. it's hard to talk about tattoo symbolism without sounding sappy....but short story? it's an amalgamation of that ubiquitous footprints poem and a reminder that if you keep taking steps, you move forward. it's been a year since my brother left.....i wanted to commemorate it somehow and had been thinking about this for a while. my momma has footprints too (hers are on the outside of her foot, smaller, and in two side by side sets like the poem) and i like the family connection.


 

I was thinking of doing this exact thing! The footprints poem ALWAYS brings me comfort and I want to keep it near me always. 

Beautiful.


----------



## Veelyn

These are my 3. 

My first tat was the rose on my left leg, 2nd tat was the rose/tribal symbol on my right shoulder/back, 3rd was the butterfly on my right foot it says "walk in truth" this is my favorite tattoo of all time, and it hurt the WORST. most pain i've ever felt in my life, lol. honestly.


----------



## Veelyn

haha, *MissTiss*, I love your quote.. "to live it to buy bags!"


----------



## ilzabet

MissTiss said:


> I was thinking of doing this exact thing! The footprints poem ALWAYS brings me comfort and I want to keep it near me always.
> 
> Beautiful.



aw thank you!


----------



## aliciamarie

jillybean307 said:


> How badly did your tattoo hurt when you got it done? I'm kinda sorta thinking about getting one there, but I'm afraid!



It's my only tattoo, so I don't have much to compare it to, but it wasn't bad at all! Granted, it's a tiny tattoo. It really wasn't bad though... a little uncomfortable when there were tendons underneath the spot but it never felt unbearable or like I could cry or anything, haha.


----------



## toiletduck

aliciamarie said:


> It's my only tattoo, so I don't have much to compare it to, but it wasn't bad at all! Granted, it's a tiny tattoo. It really wasn't bad though... a little uncomfortable when there were tendons underneath the spot but it never felt unbearable or like I could cry or anything, haha.



i have 4 tattoos and I must admit that the most painful one was on my wrist.  It wasn't unbearable and was over quickly, but it wasn't painless either!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

I should have thought about commitment and regrets and all that Jazz, but for right now out of 6 I'll own up to two, my DD name w/ pooh bear and a fleur di lis.


----------



## frenchpearls

I'm planning on getting one when i'm legal. (i'm nearly 16, and here in Oz you have to be 18...)
Either An infinitly symbol or a simple pisces design on my hip bone in black ink.


----------



## sara999

my most painful one was the small of my back, but it was also the largest and most intricate


----------



## shamrock0421

Does the BBag lover have any?
If so, what do you have?
Where?
What's the meaning behind yours?

I'll start - 

I have one.  It's about the size of a quarter.
It's a shamrock!
On my top right outer thigh - way up - but not as far up as my hip.
I'm Irish.


----------



## fashion-cult

*I dont have one but my other siblings (3) do.*

*My parents REALLY dont like them - but they cant really do too much now.*

*Personally, I love tattoos, I consider them "art" *

*Attached is a pic of my brothers dragon which I looooove! He better love it too - it's going to be there for a while!*


----------



## Becca4277

I had taken a year off from college to earn tuition money.  So I went to NYC and was a live-in nanny for a big shot NHL president.  Long story short, I got a little tipsey on my 21st birthday and ended up with chinese symbol on my upper right thigh (it came out a little crooked though!).  The meaning is "beautiful" and "excellent" (at least that is what I was told).  Mine is also the size of a quarter.  

I had watched the movie "Poison Ivy" earlier that day, where in the movie Drew Barrymore gets this cool celtic cross done in the same spot.  I could not afford that design so I settled for the symbols.

Yes, I do plan on having it removed by the time I am 40. :s


----------



## fashion-cult

Becca4277 said:


> I had taken a year off from college to earn tuition money. So I went to NYC and was a live-in nanny for a big shot NHL president. *Long story short, I got a little tipsey on my 21st birthday and ended up with chinese symbol on my upper right thigh (it came out a little crooked though!). The meaning is "beautiful" and "excellent" (at least that is what I was told). Mine is also the size of a quarter. *
> 
> I had watched the movie "Poison Ivy" earlier that day, where in the movie Drew Barrymore gets this cool celtic cross done in the same spot. I could not afford that design so I settled for the symbols.
> 
> Yes, I do plan on having it removed by the time I am 40. :s


 
I have heard of people getting symbols that they were told meant something and then find out later that it means something else!! I'm sure that's not the case with yours as lots of people would get Chinese symobls 

You could get it covered with a new tattoo or add to it? Or are you over tattoos all together?


----------



## Jzlyn

i have got 2... 
the first one is 2 6-point stars that i got together with my sister (she got the same design on another part of her body). mine is on my lower abs near my front right hip. 

the second one was to celebrate moving to HK for work. It's a tribal looking butterfly on my right shoulder blade. here's a pic taken right after it's done by the tattoo artist


----------



## fashion-cult

*Jzlyn thats really really pretty!*


----------



## Jzlyn

fashion-cult said:


> *Jzlyn thats really really pretty!*


 
thanks girl! it took about 30 min and through it, the tattoo artist had james blunt's tears & rain, you're beautiful, and cry on repeat! talk about irony!


----------



## ela1235

I got two the year i turned 18 and have since had them removed.  Expensive but so worth every penny.


----------



## chinkee21

*Jzlyn*, oh I like your butterfly!!

I have 3! First one I got when I was about 20, it's a small heart with wings and has my initial and my ex's (I know!), it's on my left outer ankle. The second one I got is a garland of sunflowers on the same ankle. The last is a rose on my right shoulder blade.


----------



## pinkboudoir

*jzlyn*, i love your tribal butterfly, it's gorgeous!!! one time in my life i was adamant about ink-ing myself but never got down to it...now no more desire nor courage to do it.


----------



## lovely64

*Nope, I am totally tatooless The only thing I have had done is piercing my ears (ok, ok....I also have had Botox injected into my forhead)*

*Kat*


----------



## _x13

I've got 6!

My family's dates of birth on my back







"This too shall pass" under my boob (crappy picture)






"Stronger" on my right wrist (another crappy picture)






Diamonds & teeth on my heels






& I'm in the process of getting a lily on my left foot. Had 3 hours on it so far & it'll still take another 1 or 2. Will be worth it when it's done but it's a real pain just now!


----------



## sparkle2808

Jzlyn said:


> i have got 2...
> the first one is 2 6-point stars that i got together with my sister (she got the same design on another part of her body). mine is on my lower abs near my front right hip.
> 
> the second one was to celebrate moving to HK for work. It's a tribal looking butterfly on my right shoulder blade. here's a pic taken right after it's done by the tattoo artist


 
This is gorgeous.


----------



## lovelygarments

I don't have any tatoos.  DD is counting down the days to her 18th birthday - yikes - I don't want her to do it yet...

I want to tatoo one of my Bbags - I have an 05 bg pink work - I bought it knowing that it was not in excellent condition - just a bag to bang around with and not worrry about it getting dirty.  But now I want to get it tatooed or painted.  Someone posted a photo of this girl carrying what I believe was an anis city, and it had been painted/grafitti-ed and I hate to say it, I thought it looked pretty good.  Most other people didn't think it looked good - thought it was not right to do that to a Bbag, but if the bag is already not pristine, why not?   Anyway, back to tatooing, don't think I'll do that - I'm 51, and if I haven't done it yet, then I probably won't do it.


----------



## lovely64

*LG* you are not 51 you look like a spring chicken or should I say 10 years younger at least!!!!

Tattoing a bbag, hmmm that sounds interesting......ITA if a bag is already worn out there is no harm primping it up a little!

Kat



lovelygarments said:


> I don't have any tatoos. DD is counting down the days to her 18th birthday - yikes - I don't want her to do it yet...
> 
> I want to tatoo one of my Bbags - I have an 05 bg pink work - I bought it knowing that it was not in excellent condition - just a bag to bang around with and not worrry about it getting dirty. But now I want to get it tatooed or painted. Someone posted a photo of this girl carrying what I believe was an anis city, and it had been painted/grafitti-ed and I hate to say it, I thought it looked pretty good. Most other people didn't think it looked good - thought it was not right to do that to a Bbag, but if the bag is already not pristine, why not? Anyway, back to tatooing, don't think I'll do that - I'm 51, and if I haven't done it yet, then I probably won't do it.


----------



## lovelygarments

^^^Kat, you are too sweet!  If you say me on high def TV, you would see those wrinkles better.  

I know there are some other girls on TPF Bal Form that have tatoos - let's see them, girls!


----------



## lilflobowl

I have a dragonfly on the middle of my lower spine. I wanted to get a tattoo to cover a keloid I'd gotten when I cut myself against the shower faucet which kept getting mistaken as a butt crack! 

I've had a thing for dragonflies so I got one done!


----------



## Moonstarr

I have three ... the typical rose on the ankle, a celtic cross with a sun behind it on my lower back (that one hurt the most!) and a sun/moon on my upper arm. I'd love to get another, but I'm not sure what or where, so until I do ... I'm not getting one! And for some reason I feel like I'm "balanced" with my tattoos (left, right and middle) so another might throw it all out of whack.


----------



## miss_Tina

i have one!! on my ankle...


----------



## Jzlyn

chinkee21 said:


> *Jzlyn*, oh I like your butterfly!!
> 
> I have 3! First one I got when I was about 20, it's a small heart with wings and has my initial and my ex's (I know!), it's on my left outer ankle. The second one I got is a garland of sunflowers on the same ankle. The last is a rose on my right shoulder blade.


 
thanks.... i think tatts on ankles are very nice! am thinking of a 3rd one. 
did you get yours done in hk?


----------



## gro3602

lovely64 said:


> *Nope, I am totally tatooless The only thing I have had done is piercing my ears (ok, ok....I also have had Botox injected into my forhead)*
> 
> *Kat*





ME TOO!!!

Both my DD and DS got tatoos after turning 18.  Both have them on their arms BELOW the elbow!!   I was very upset.  At least they could have had them done in an area where clothing will cover them if necessary!    

I think that decision will come back to haunt them both when they are older.


----------



## zacorey

I have a tatoo!!! My husband and I got the same tatoo on our 5th anniversary!!! I LOVE it!  It's an autism ribbon and it is on my left ankle. My husband thought I was crazy to get a tatoo but I was determined to do so. While I was getting mine done he then decided he wanted it too!!! I didn't scream out in pain once!!!  He was so impressed and said he would not scream either b/c if I didn't he couldn't. I will take a picture later to show it off. It's very special to me and I feel if anything it brings autism awareness and that's the best part about it. My son has autism.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I don't have one now, but I intend to get myself inked on my ankle. BUT my parents are dead against it, so I don't know. Maybe not now, but I will one day lol.


----------



## oogiewoogie

I have 1, got it after I turned 18... ditched the last day of work..went with my co-worker, both got tattoos.. then drove ourselves to Hollywood and spent the rest of the day shopping on Melrose ... h. .the good ol'd days.  .

Location: Lower back
Size: about the size of a hand including fingers (never measured it)
What: Dragon
Symbolizes: Inner strength & courage


----------



## PeachyO

I don't have any tattoos. Although I've always wanted one. As long as I'm living under the parents roof, I'm not allowed. So I respect that, but once I move out (hopefully later this year), I'll most likely end up getting one. 

I do have my ears pierced and my belly button pierced.


----------



## dusty paws

Ooooh love this!

I have three. The first is a monarch I got when I was 20 before I moved away to go to school in Santa Cruz. My parents had taken me down to SC as a kid to see the monarchs who stop there on their migration route, so I figured that since I was spreading my own wings to fly - what better to symbolize that than a monarch? On my ankle.

Number two is a matching heart I got with  my sister when she turned 18. Lower shoulder.

Number three is  my plumeria - I got it after I went to hawaii for the fifth time. I LOVE hawaii - I've had the best vacations there and it just reminds me of good times. Lower back.

I'm actually adding onto the plumeria next week - in honor of my grandpa who passed away in December I'm going to add a bird of paradise and another plumeria. The first time I went to hawaii was with my grandparents, and he always had birds of paradise outside his front door. It'll be my reminder that my papa is always with me.


----------



## batgirl77

I love tattoos!  I got my 1st one right after I turned 18...my parents were less than thrilled!   I haven't gotten one in years, but I like to watch LA Ink on TLC which always makes me think about getting another...I have 5.  My first was a garland of roses around my right ankle.  I also have a butterfly on my left ankle, a pheonix type bird on my abdomen, more roses on my left shoulder, and a tribal floral design on my lower back.  They don't really have any deep meaning, I just like flowers and butterflies & birds...what can I say, I'm girly :shame:


----------



## bedhead

I have a lot of tattoos. My entire back is covered, my lower legs are covered (well, almost, they're in progress - left leg is flowers, right leg is an ocean scene with various undersea creatures). I have cherry blossoms on both upper arms and one on my middle finger, and my FH and I just got matching tandem bicycles on our wrists as our wedding tattoos. 

His parents don't like his tattoos, but his mom likes my cherry blossoms. My parents don't care - of course, I'm 33, have been out of their house for a VERY long time and didn't start getting tattooed until I was 26, so they don't have much say anyway. It hasn't affected my job at all - I have a very successful career with a Fortune 50 company - in a very corporate environment - and visible tattoos and piercings. I just cover up the ones on my upper arms and legs at work, but I can't cover the one on my finger, and nobody cares because I'm really awesome at what I do. 

This is a photo of the one on my right arm. It's not the best quality photo because I took it with my cameraphone.


----------



## Suzzeee

I'd always wanted a tattoo when I was younger, but could never figure out where or what design plus I worked in a corporate environment.  Well, after I had established myself in my current and non-corporate industry, turned 40 and figured out what/where, I got one.  I don't have a pic- will see if I can get DH to take one tonight.  It's on my lower back (I know a clique, but it was an easy place to hide it or show it if I wanted) and it's a large tribal design -it's very cool.  I never wanted another one until recently and I'm thinking about getting stars (kind of like Kat Von D's) but on my shoulder - again can hide or show - even though I work in the internet space, I'm still on the business side and can't show up at a meeting with Microsoft w/ visible tattoos!!


----------



## willowsmom

I have one - on the upper part of the right cheek of my behind.  It was a two-fold purpose for me: I got it right after I was married and at the time it was the ultimate declaration of independence (my parents would have flipped at the time even though I was already married and had been living on my own for years when I got it).  I also got it at a time when I was going through some major changes - some good, some bad and what the tattoo is really "sums up" that transition.  The tattoo itself is a daisy with one of the petals falling off, but that petal is a teardrop (the idea that there's beauty and sorrow in everything - I was a bit melodramatic in my youth).  I drew it myself, so I love the fact that unless someone came in after me and decided that they liked my design so much they wanted it for themself, no one else has it.


----------



## sunnibunni

i've always thought about getting one but i have issues with doing something permanent to my body that i may regret later (which is why i never got my eyebrow pierced because i didn't want the scar there forever). but i do have several ear piercings. that's probably as far as i'll ever go. but who knows...i'm still young. if i were to get one i'd probably get a sun...my name's sunny. sometimes i think it's lame sometimes i like the idea...i dunno.


----------



## purplewithenvy

zacorey said:


> I have a tatoo!!! My husband and I got the same tatoo on our 5th anniversary!!! I LOVE it!  It's an autism ribbon and it is on my left ankle. My husband thought I was crazy to get a tatoo but I was determined to do so. While I was getting mine done he then decided he wanted it too!!! I didn't scream out in pain once!!!  He was so impressed and said he would not scream either b/c if I didn't he couldn't. I will take a picture later to show it off. It's very special to me and I feel if anything it brings autism awareness and that's the best part about it. My son has autism.


 

your son has autism? My brother has it too. I was thinking of getting a tattoo for him in the near future, your tattoo sounds amazing.

 I'm getting a tattoo for my dad first though. He has multiple types of terminal cancer, and I'm getting "faith" written on my left wrist.
1. He's left handed, thats how I picked the left wrist--like whatever I'm writing is through him and what he would write. Also so I always have him near my hand.
2. Faith for a few different reasons. I believe everything happens for a reason, and my dad always tells me that things will work out the way they're supposed to, even if we don't always agree with it and understand it. Also for a religious meaning, knowing that God is in my life and that he will take care of my daddy. Last reason, faith in the meaning of "karma" in a sense, like what goes around comes around.

Yay thats my story


----------



## chinkee21

Jzlyn said:


> thanks.... i think tatts on ankles are very nice! am thinking of a 3rd one.
> did you get yours done in hk?



Nah, I got mine when I was still living in Manila


----------



## Cheshire Cat

This is such a fun thread!  I have two tattoos.  One is three years old - it's an illustration of the Cheshire Cat by Arthur Rackham (an Edwardian children's book illustrator).  It's on my left shoulder.






Last year I wrote a paper about apple symbolism in fairy tales and mythology and have been thinking about an apple tattoo ever since.  About two weeks ago I finally got one done on my inner thigh.  Unfortunately this picture does not do justice to the colours - it's so beautifully done.


----------



## dusty paws

CC that apple looks good enough to eat!


----------



## ivylouwho

shamrock0421 said:


> Does the BBag lover have any?
> If so, what do you have?
> Where?
> What's the meaning behind yours?
> 
> I'll start -
> 
> I have one. It's about the size of a quarter.
> It's a shamrock!
> On my top right outer thigh - way up - but not as far up as my hip.
> I'm Irish.


 
I have shamrocks too!  (and I'm Irish too!)


----------



## nycgr1

I have too many.7


----------



## roussel

I have a monarch butterfly about 3"x3" on my right hip, backside.


----------



## FijiBuni

I have "breathe" in black cursive on my left wrist facing me and a purple heart with wings on my right foot (its starting to fade so I'm going to get it redone)..






I'm going to be getting a small pink glasswing butterfly on my upper back by a shoulder for a friend who has passed


----------



## fashion_junky

I don't have any, and probably never will....but my fiance has many tatoos, I think they are sexy on men


----------



## nicole2730

i love this thread - there are so many gorgeous tats out there

*i have a total of 5 - i got them ALL when i was 21!!*  tattoos are like b-bags, once you get one you start craving another.  sounds strange but it's true.  i made myself stop after my last one (it never was fully filled in, i was rather "under the influence" at the time and frankly didn't have enough money to complete it).
the 1st one is on my upper left shoulder blade, it's a sun with a libra sign in it (sun for sunny so-cal beaches!)
second one is a gecko on my left butt/hip area - i love hawaii and the place i used to visit as a child had a lot of geckos, so... you get the connection!
third is on my front right hip - it's a chumash whale and a symbol all interconnected.  chumash because i was in santa barbara at the time and the chumash indian is native to there and a whale because of the ocean.
the 4th one is an egyptian eye on my inner left ankle - it is on the cover of a sisters of mercy CD that i was addicted to at the time!  i think it also means power or safety or something 
5th is on the top of my foot (unless you're into severe pain, DO NOT GET ONE HERE!!) and is another sun with a chumash sea horse kind of ridding into it.  it is my favorite 

i want to eventually finish the one on my shoulder blade as it's unfinished - but i can't seem to find the time!  i would turn it into a big chinese dragon - beautiful and strong


----------



## ladybugfreckle

i'm so predictable LOL. I have a ladybug on the top of my left foot. (ouch) got it in 96. had it redone in 2001 because it faded a little from being on a rubbing area. 
I had no plans on getting one... went with my best friend from kindergarten who happened to be in town and she was getting a dolphin on her back. 
I decided I needed some permanent luck so I went for a lucky ladybug on my left foot!


----------



## ladybugfreckle

cheshire - that apple looks amazing!!!

jzlyn - I  your butterfly!


----------



## powderpuff100

No tattoos, ears pierced, that's it. I was going to get my belly button pierced until my friend's got infected so I chickened out.


----------



## aaallabama

^^ ACK, i'm soooooooooooooo jealous!!! ...i love all of your tattoos so much girls!!! ...i've been wanting one forever, but my DH is strongly opposed...although, he was against me getting my nose pierced too & ended up loving it (lol!!!) ...i had to take out my 2 new piercings (nose & ear cartilage) when i had surgery in december...and don't think i can go thru the pain of having my nose done again (it was the worst pain i've ever felt!!!) ...but lately i've been focused on trying to change his mind about the tattoo!!!


----------



## bABy Steffy

I have my sorority letters on my left outer ankle.  I love them and don't regret it one bit.  Had them about 5 years now, and I love to look at my tatoo and think back to all the great times with my closest friends in college.

I want to get another one too, but can't think of what or where.


----------



## Jzlyn

it's so cool to see some of your tattoos... great thread!

thanks *shamrock*!


----------



## sunnibunni

i love tattoos on the wrist. i wish i weren't so chicken. i love victoria beckham's tattoo down her spine. it's so hot. but she could make a garbage bag look good.


----------



## tofuchan

oh everyone has cute stuff! i have a whole lot so i won't even bother..but everyone has cute tattoos =)


----------



## lindseylee7

i don't mind people with tattoos, in fact my friends have some that i love, and i like a lot of your guys on here too! BUT there is somethign that bugs the heck out of me and that is when people get tattoos that celebritys have, even if they change it a little bit, it still bugs me. when you get a tattoo you should get something that means something to you and that you thought of on your own!


----------



## chinkee21

I found a photo of one of my tats, here it is  I actually have been wanting to get another..


----------



## sunnibunni

^ITA. by the same token i personally dislike the abundance of chinese characters and as of late the arabic characters. they look beautiful but if you're not chinese or arabic i just think it's kind of...odd. but that's just me. if i were to get a tattoo i would get something that has meaning for me like those of you who have gotten one in honor of a loved one.


----------



## starrie

*here are mineee..*
1, i have 2 bows on back of my legs[thighs].. i have a MAD OBSESSION for bows since i was small.. call me girly. lol
2, another on ankle..
3, one on forearm
4, i have another on back of my neck, but can't really take a great picture of it, i'll ask someone to help take one tomorrow.


----------



## starrie

i don't know why my pictures turn out so neon-ish.. anyway..


----------



## chinkee21

tofuchan said:


> oh everyone has cute stuff! i have a whole lot so i won't even bother..but everyone has cute tattoos =)


Take photos please??pretty please??


----------



## sunnibunni

*starrie* - i _love_ your bows! they're so adorable. and it's so unique. i can't stop looking at the pic. there's something about it...it's really cool.


----------



## rica

I have a daisy on my outer left ankle and a butterfly in the middle of my lower back =)


----------



## starrie

sunnibunni said:


> *starrie* - i _love_ your bows! they're so adorable. and it's so unique. i can't stop looking at the pic. there's something about it...it's really cool.



aww THANKS LOVE, i have a deep obsession for bows and i even put them on myself. thanks for your kind words    and i hope one day you'll find a design that you'll love so much and will never regret


----------



## Virgo

Nope, don't have any. Not a big fan of them but think they do really suit some people.


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

I have 4 tiny stars on the top of my foot and rock n roll on my hipbone.  Thinking of getting "not all who wander are lost" on the inside of my wrist.  Love my tattoos!


----------



## CultVult

i don't have any, i have wanted to get a gold treble cleff on my wrist or upper outer thigh. becuase music is the most import thing (apart from friends and family) to me in my life. 

i also always said when i lose all my weight i'll have "my love, my life, my song" written somewhere. i wanted "my greatest song" but thats xtinas baby name and because i love her it would sort of seem a bit obsessive haha


----------



## FijiBuni

lindseylee7 said:


> i don't mind people with tattoos, in fact my friends have some that i love, and i like a lot of your guys on here too! BUT there is somethign that bugs the heck out of me and that is when people get tattoos that celebritys have, even if they change it a little bit, it still bugs me. when you get a tattoo you should get something that means something to you and that you thought of on your own!



It could mean something to you and a celeb gives you the idea for it... nothing wrong with that  I doubt with all the people in the world with tattoos, that its going to be something that someone doesn't have like a celeb... unless your tattoo is a big blob of mess i bet someone else will have something like it... and maybe even got an idea from someone else does that not bug you, does it only bug you when someone gets it from a celeb?? Couldn't it also be that celebs gets the idea from other people as well? I don't mean to attack you by any means but I've heard so many people say things like that and just wanted to speak my peace once and for all LOL


----------



## FijiBuni

starrie- your tats are beautiful, I'm so in love with those bows on the back of your thighs!!!


----------



## ivylouwho

fashion_junky said:


> I think they are sexy on men


 
^DITTO!


----------



## ivylouwho

sunnibunni said:


> i love victoria beckham's tattoo down her spine. it's so hot.


 
^Me too, me too!


----------



## ivylouwho

starrie said:


> *here are mineee..*
> 1, i have 2 bows on back of my legs[thighs].. i have a MAD OBSESSION for bows since i was small.. call me girly. lol
> 2, another on ankle..
> 3, one on forearm
> 4, i have another on back of my neck, but can't really take a great picture of it, i'll ask someone to help take one tomorrow.


 
Holy cow! Hot, sexy legs mama! 
Is the forearm your wedding date?


----------



## Jzlyn

starrie said:


> *here are mineee..*
> 1, i have 2 bows on back of my legs[thighs].. i have a MAD OBSESSION for bows since i was small.. call me girly. lol
> 2, another on ankle..
> 3, one on forearm
> 4, i have another on back of my neck, but can't really take a great picture of it, i'll ask someone to help take one tomorrow.


 
 adore your bows! they are so cool and cute at the same time!


----------



## helenc

It's so cool to see everyone's tattoos. I love the individuality of all of them! I have an addiction to tattoos. Every couple of years I get the burning desire to get another. I have six at the mo:
a starfish on my left foot, a leafy sea dragon on my right foot, a dolphin on my shoulder, an octopus on my lower back and one on my right wrist, and a little owl sitting on a 'J' with some flowers on my side. I'm planning on covering up the dolphin and the leafy sea dragon soon with something bigger and more colourful (it just never stops!). I have attached pics of my two octopuses and of my little owl.


----------



## danae

zacorey said:


> I have a tatoo!!! My husband and I got the same tatoo on our 5th anniversary!!! I LOVE it!  It's an autism ribbon and it is on my left ankle. My husband thought I was crazy to get a tatoo but I was determined to do so. While I was getting mine done he then decided he wanted it too!!! I didn't scream out in pain once!!!  He was so impressed and said he would not scream either b/c if I didn't he couldn't. I will take a picture later to show it off. It's very special to me and I feel if anything it brings autism awareness and that's the best part about it. My son has autism.



That's the best story I've ever heard, dear zac!


----------



## _x13

Loving this thread!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

starrie said:


> *here are mineee..*
> 1, i have 2 bows on back of my legs[thighs].. i have a MAD OBSESSION for bows since i was small.. call me girly. lol
> 2, another on ankle..
> 3, one on forearm
> 4, i have another on back of my neck, but can't really take a great picture of it, i'll ask someone to help take one tomorrow.


I love the bow on your ankle! You just inspired me, I love bows too and I was thinking of getting a tattoo on my ankle (not now since I'm still living with my parents and they are against it) and I never thought of a bow! Yours look so pretty


----------



## bellenuit

the only thing I ever wanted to get a tattoo of is the flower that is my family crest.  just the one bud, small, in a non-obvious place.  i've never done it though, because when I visit japan I wouldn't be allowed in the mineral/public baths.  they're considered "unhygienic" - although I've also read it's really a way to keep the yakuza out (japanese gangsters) because they're traditionally covered in them...


----------



## lorrmich

I have one.  I did it this past summer when I turned 50.  I have a chinese character on my upper left arm.  It stands for hope.  I have a son with autism and I need to keep the hope alive that things will be okay for him.  We have been very lucky.


----------



## roussel

I found a pic of mine from when I first got it.  It is on my right hip, backside.


----------



## lovely64

LOL Gina....it´s hard to look really angry but other than that I love the effect

Kat



gro3602 said:


> ME TOO!!!
> 
> Both my DD and DS got tatoos after turning 18. Both have them on their arms BELOW the elbow!! I was very upset.  At least they could have had them done in an area where clothing will cover them if necessary!
> 
> I think that decision will come back to haunt them both when they are older.


----------



## northerndancer

At the risk of sounding like a mother (which I am), a piece of advice...Girls, be carefull where you place your tatoos.  Gravity has a way of playing funny tricks on you as you get older and that cute little ladybug can turn into a watermelon.


----------



## dusty paws

starrie your bows are SO HOT. amazing!


----------



## CleoCouture

I have one...the eye of Horus on my left upper arm.  I want to get another (a cat) but I'm not sure where yet, maybe my right shoulder blade.  I'm also considering getting a Martini (I'm a bartender, why not?), again, not sure where!


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

None yet. I can't really decide. But I did talk to a couple of tattoo artists when I went to get my septum pierced.


----------



## shamrock0421

purplewithenvy said:


> your son has autism? My brother has it too. I was thinking of getting a tattoo for him in the near future, your tattoo sounds amazing.
> 
> I'm getting a tattoo for my dad first though. He has multiple types of terminal cancer, and I'm getting "faith" written on my left wrist.
> 1. He's left handed, thats how I picked the left wrist--like whatever I'm writing is through him and what he would write. Also so I always have him near my hand.
> 2. Faith for a few different reasons. I believe everything happens for a reason, and my dad always tells me that things will work out the way they're supposed to, even if we don't always agree with it and understand it. Also for a religious meaning, knowing that God is in my life and that he will take care of my daddy. Last reason, faith in the meaning of "karma" in a sense, like what goes around comes around.
> 
> Yay thats my story


Oh sweetie - you and your dad sound like amazing people.


----------



## shamrock0421

zacorey said:


> I have a tatoo!!! My husband and I got the same tatoo on our 5th anniversary!!! I LOVE it!  It's an autism ribbon and it is on my left ankle. My husband thought I was crazy to get a tatoo but I was determined to do so. While I was getting mine done he then decided he wanted it too!!! I didn't scream out in pain once!!!  He was so impressed and said he would not scream either b/c if I didn't he couldn't. I will take a picture later to show it off. It's very special to me and I feel if anything it brings autism awareness and that's the best part about it. My son has autism.


This has got to be one of the most wonderful and beautiful stories.
Hugs to you.


----------



## shamrock0421

ivylouwho said:


> I have shamrocks too!  (and I'm Irish too!)


----------



## shamrock0421

starrie said:


> *here are mineee..*
> 1, i have 2 bows on back of my legs[thighs].. i have a MAD OBSESSION for bows since i was small.. call me girly. lol
> 2, another on ankle..
> 3, one on forearm
> 4, i have another on back of my neck, but can't really take a great picture of it, i'll ask someone to help take one tomorrow.


 
I have NEVER seen tats like the ones you have on the back of your legs.
Definitely BIG THUMBS UP for originality!!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

lorrmich said:


> I have one. I did it this past summer when I turned 50. I have a chinese character on my upper left arm. It stands for hope. I have a son with autism and I need to keep the hope alive that things will be okay for him. We have been very lucky.


 
What a sweet story.
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## FijiBuni

roussel said:


> I found a pic of mine from when I first got it.  It is on my right hip, backside.



Thats so beautiful! I can't wait to get a butterfly one


----------



## FijiBuni

northerndancer said:


> At the risk of sounding like a mother (which I am), a piece of advice...Girls, be carefull where you place your tatoos.  Gravity has a way of playing funny tricks on you as you get older and that cute little ladybug can turn into a watermelon.



HAHA!!


----------



## simona7

I don't have any... I think I have commitment issues.  I can't imagine liking something forever. But I love them. And DH has some. I have to agree as someone said before it's especially hot on guys :shame:


----------



## FashionxAddict

I don't have any tattoos.... but I want get the word 'glamorous' on the back of neck


----------



## BabyK

I have 2 tattoos.. one of a heart and one of a rose w/ a chinese character Love.  Sorry no pics... it's at places where I can't snap pics of:shame:.  I love looking at everyone else's though... very pretty!  Makes me want another one!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

aaallabama said:


> ^^ ACK, i'm soooooooooooooo jealous!!! ...i love all of your tattoos so much girls!!! ...i've been wanting one forever, but my DH is strongly opposed...although, he was against me getting my nose pierced too & ended up loving it (lol!!!) ...i had to take out my 2 new piercings (nose & ear cartilage) when i had surgery in december...and don't think i can go thru the pain of having my nose done again (it was the worst pain i've ever felt!!!) ...but lately i've been focused on trying to change his mind about the tattoo!!!


 
Nice to see you around Alabama.  Don't do it!!!  My dad is 62 - and going through his 3rd midlife crisis which is involving tatoos - he's gotten his first 2 this past year.  Hopefully he'll stop soon.  He has also gotten a motorcycle.

If you must - I would get something sentimental - not just pretty.  Something that will still mean something to you later on in life should you ever have regret.

Just my 2 cents & no offence to you other ladies...  I am a needle phobic - so just never gonna be an issue for me


----------



## starrie

*thanks* 
sunnibunni, FijiBuni ,ivylouwho, Jzlyn, pinkiestarlet, dusty paws and shamrock0421!


----------



## starrie

ivylouwho said:


> Holy cow! Hot, sexy legs mama!
> Is the forearm your wedding date?



it's not the date we got married [we were going to do that], then we decided to put the date we started dating. he has the same thing!


----------



## starrie

pinkiestarlet said:


> I love the bow on your ankle! You just inspired me, I love bows too and I was thinking of getting a tattoo on my ankle (not now since I'm still living with my parents and they are against it) and I never thought of a bow! Yours look so pretty



THANKS pinkiestarlet.
maybe it's a better idea to get it later since you're still living with parents, i turned 18 last year then got 3 tattoos immediately. and when i went back to japan to show my mom, she actually ADORES them!
i designed all my own tattoos, i hope to see your tattoo on your ankle soon! you have an idea of what to get yet? i decided YEARS ago and just waited for myself to turn 18. if you can't find a perfect design, pm me, i hope i can give you a hand.


----------



## starrie

*so i design all my own tattoos, what about everyone else?
*


----------



## boomcast

i want a star tattoo, or my zodiac sign. i would love to get a tattoo with my mother someday, one with a similiar or same design. i have no idea on placement, though.


----------



## chinkee21

sunnibunni said:


> i love tattoos on the wrist. i wish i weren't so chicken. i love victoria beckham's tattoo down her spine. it's so hot. but she could make a garbage bag look good.


Oh, I havent seen her tattoo?could you post photo?


----------



## jo_ee

bellenuit said:


> the only thing I ever wanted to get a tattoo of is the flower that is my family crest. just the one bud, small, in a non-obvious place. i've never done it though, because when I visit japan I wouldn't be allowed in the mineral/public baths. they're considered "unhygienic" - although I've also read it's really a way to keep the yakuza out (japanese gangsters) because they're traditionally covered in them...


 
Is that right bellenuit?? I've always wanted to go to Japan for holidays, didn't know that tattooed people are forbidden from entering public baths! (Onsen right?) Is there an alternative for people with tattoos?


----------



## starrie

jo_ee said:


> Is that right bellenuit?? I've always wanted to go to Japan for holidays, didn't know that tattooed people are forbidden from entering public baths! (Onsen right?) Is there an alternative for people with tattoos?



not not public baths, only some of them, because some of their hotsprints will make your tattoo fade. and when your have your tattoo under one year, it is considered 'unhygienic'. but most of the outdoor ones are okay with people with tattoos as the water is naturally coming from underground. the one that's not too far from my home is okay with tattoos, lucky.. 
anyone else here is japanese?


----------



## sunnibunni

here's a pic of victoria beckham's tattoo:





why is she so freakin' gorgeous?!
it's in hebrew and is a quote from "Song of Solomon". apparently it means:
"I am my love&#8217;s
and my love is mine,
who browses among the lilies."
this is according to this site which definitely seems to know what they're talking about. what a beautiful language.


----------



## LoriB

I have 4 tattoos. My daughter's name in a heart on my leg, my husband's name over my heart on my chest, a large cross on the back of my neck and a butterfly with roses on my lower back. I adore them all and plan to have more. I do not wear revealing clothing and most people don't know that I have them. They are for me.


----------



## ivylouwho

starrie said:


> *so i design all my own tattoos, what about everyone else?*


 
I design mine......... in my head and then my Artist brings them to life!  
I love the pink b-bag that is in the picture on your "started dating date" tattoo, what shade of pink is that? Is it a work?


----------



## ivylouwho

starrie said:


> it's not the date we got married [we were going to do that], then we decided to put the date we started dating. he has the same thing!


 
I like that!


----------



## ivylouwho

sunnibunni said:


> here's a pic of victoria beckham's tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is she so freakin' gorgeous?!
> it's in hebrew and is a quote from "Song of Solomon". apparently it means:
> "I am my loves
> and my love is mine,
> who browses among the lilies."
> this is according to this site which definitely seems to know what they're talking about. what a beautiful language.


 
There is a pictue of VB getting this tattoo done in her book, that extra half an inch!
I want a tattoo, like that, in that spot, that says.............. something else!


----------



## chinkee21

*sunni*, that is a cool tattoo!


----------



## starrie

ivylouwho said:


> I love the pink b-bag that is in the picture on your "started dating date" tattoo, what shade of pink is that? Is it a work?



yes it's a work, and it's a 08 pale magenta, i know it doesn't look pale at all!! she's really saturated.


----------



## eliza

northerndancer said:


> At the risk of sounding like a mother (which I am), a piece of advice...Girls, be carefull where you place your tatoos. Gravity has a way of playing funny tricks on you as you get older and that cute little ladybug can turn into a watermelon.


 
LOL i am so not a mom, and i kept thinking the same thing!


----------



## bedhead

starrie said:


> *so i design all my own tattoos, what about everyone else?
> *



I designed all of my tattoos with the help of my tattoo artist. I do use inspiration from art, or from images I like. One of my tattoos is from an original drawing that a friend did, and one is an adaptation from the Book of Kells (a Celtic illuminated manuscript from the 9th century). Some of the others are from ideas I had in my head. My favorite one, the one I posted a photo of earlier in the thread, was just an idea I had in my head, and after I described it to my tattoo artist, he sketched a base outline on my arm to get the size and proportions right and just tattooed it freehand. It's gorgeous.

I like having tattoos that are unique. I don't see a problem with getting a pre-drawn design, I just prefer to have custom-made, unique tattoos for myself.


----------



## PBarranco

I have one in the middle of my back. It is a calla lily, which means magnificent beauty, femininity, and innocence. I had some traumatic events in my life, and this flower is a way of reminding me of what I have and what I lost.
I love my tattoo!


----------



## Jzlyn

^ that's beautiful! i dig this thread. it's so cool to get to see everyone's tattoos!


----------



## hellosunshine

i don't have any right now nor do i want any sadly...too scared of needles. However I love the bows on the back of the thighs....so original not to mention very pretty!!!!  Maybe I'll get something small one day though if I happen to be at the right place at the right time...i just dont have anyone who wants to take me to a tattoe parlor, so never had the chance to wonder the question of 'what if?'


----------



## chinkchick

i have 2; my chinese name on my lower back and a star on my right hip


----------



## ejsc55

I have 3 tatts. One dragon on my back, a band around the ankle and an evil looking butterfly, that I am in the process of removing. I love tattos, however it seems that the ones on my ankles have become very dark. I got my first when I was 19. I waited a year and I knew that I wanted a band. The second was the butterfly. I went with my sister when she turned 18. I am not the same person that I was 11 years ago when I got it and while I don't regret it, I don't want it there any more. I would like to add to the dragon, to make it more feminine.
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is the butterfly before and 24 hours after the first laser treatment.


----------



## VCHIK

I have a small heart in blue ink at the bottom of my spine.  Yeah, I know a pretty common spot, my DH lovingly (!) calls it my "tramp stamp."


----------



## valerieteo

I got mine on my 19th birthday, its a fairy with EST 1988 at the bottom, signifying the year i was born. its on my right shoulder blade

My friend and my sister got tattoo's with me so it was definitely a memorable day. 

p.s the pic was taken the day I got it.. so excuse the plastic wrap over it


----------



## MissyO

ilzabet said:


> i got new ink last weekend. it's hard to talk about tattoo symbolism without sounding sappy....but short story? it's an amalgamation of that ubiquitous footprints poem and a reminder that if you keep taking steps, you move forward. it's been a year since my brother left.....i wanted to commemorate it somehow and had been thinking about this for a while. my momma has footprints too (hers are on the outside of her foot, smaller, and in two side by side sets like the poem) and i like the family connection.


 

I love this! What a beautiful tatttoo!


----------



## bnjj

I'll be getting my fourth when in Vegas next month. It will be a memorial tat for my sister who passed away suddenly 10 months ago. Her favourite song was Foreigner's I Want to Know What Love is and it was played at the end of her funeral. I have always loved that song but now when I hear it it has such different meaning for me. So, I am getting a line of music being the first line of the chorus tattooed either on my lower back or on my lower leg. 

It will be something like this:


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I have one on my lower back that I am far from happy with. 

I am hoping to have it covered by something more appealing soon since this was done by a novice friend. It is hurt so incredibly bad tho I dont know if I cant stand a cover-up one. I'm hoping it only hurt so bad because he was not a professional.











I just showed my DH yeuxhonnetes and asked him could I please get that to cover mine up! LOL


----------



## ivylouwho

I have Stars that go around my waist!


----------



## ivylouwho

ashshopstoomuch said:


> I have 4 tiny stars on the top of my foot and rock n roll on my hipbone.  Thinking of getting "not all who wander are lost" on the inside of my wrist.  Love my tattoos!



Those sound pretty, I'd love to see pics!!!!


----------



## ivylouwho

shamrock0421 said:


>



Here's my Shamrocks!! Lets see yours!!!


----------



## VenetiaWanter

ivylouwho - I wanted to get a tattoo on my foot like yours, but would get stars instead...how painful was it?


----------



## shamrock0421

PBarranco said:


> I have one in the middle of my back. It is a calla lily, which means magnificent beauty, femininity, and innocence. I had some traumatic events in my life, and this flower is a way of reminding me of what I have and what I lost.
> I love my tattoo!


Calla Lillies were used in my wedding - I love them.  Your tattoo is so beautiful!


----------



## FijiBuni

valerieteo said:


> I got mine on my 19th birthday, its a fairy with EST 1988 at the bottom, signifying the year i was born. its on my right shoulder blade
> 
> My friend and my sister got tattoo's with me so it was definitely a memorable day.
> 
> p.s the pic was taken the day I got it.. so excuse the plastic wrap over it



O Thats beautiful! I was born 1988 too


----------



## shamrock0421

ivylouwho said:


> Here's my Shamrocks!! Lets see yours!!!


LOVE IT!
I'll try and remember to take pictures of mine tomorrow!
(You might have to remind me!)  :shame:


----------



## FrankieP

I have a tattoo on the back of my neck I designed myself, it's a lotus. 
This was taken soon after; I'll have to get a new one of how it looks now a month later on. It's gorgeous.


----------



## toiletduck

I have 4!  2 are coloured and 1 is in black ink and 1 is white ink (it's on my left wrist)


----------



## toiletduck

FrankieP said:


> I have a tattoo on the back of my neck I designed myself, it's a lotus.
> This was taken soon after; I'll have to get a new one of how it looks now a month later on. It's gorgeous.



beautiful! i love lotuses! I have one tattooed on my wrist in white.


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks, Toiletduck! How are you finding your white tattoo holding out? I was advised against it for mine (for highlighting) as in such a sun-prone spot they said it would fade, possibly unevenly. 

I thought against getting a white one on my wrist in case it looks like a scar, though I definitely do want wrist tattoos, though knowing me they'd have to be something matching! Still thinking on that...


----------



## dusty paws

My newest one - done Tuesday, March 4 2008 (and it hurt like heck, but it was worth it).

In memory of my grandpa, Paul John Michelotti 9.28.1921-12.14.2007


----------



## riffraff

Cheshire Cat said:


> This is such a fun thread! I have two tattoos. One is three years old - it's an illustration of the Cheshire Cat by Arthur Rackham (an Edwardian children's book illustrator). It's on my left shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I wrote a paper about apple symbolism in fairy tales and mythology and have been thinking about an apple tattoo ever since. About two weeks ago I finally got one done on my inner thigh. Unfortunately this picture does not do justice to the colours - it's so beautifully done.


 
OMG that is some incredible body art.  Amazing tatooist.


----------



## ejsc55

Dusty paws, that is beautiful!  I love the color on it and the fact that there isn't an outline.


----------



## Norm.Core

My 4th.


----------



## dusty paws

thanks ej


----------



## danae

Dusty paws, that's so sweet of you. 
le-junkie, your tattoo is so cool, at first I couldn't locate it! love how discreet it is. I What is it?


----------



## impasto

VenetiaWanter said:


> ivylouwho - I wanted to get a tattoo on my foot like yours, but would get stars instead...how painful was it?



I just got a tattoo of stars on my foot a couple of weeks ago, and will post photo's when it is finished. I won't lie, it hurt A LOT! However there are 11 stars. The one's closest to my ankle hurt the worst. It was worth it, because I love it. I designed it myself in photoshop. They are black white and pink.


----------



## litkara

OMG
This is sooo funny, because I thought my friend and I were the only one's with tattoos
well, i have at least 16 and i have two almost half sleeves on both arms. if i could figure out how to put a picture in here i would do it lol


----------



## litkara

ok now i figured out how to get pictures in here they come lol  all of the ones i have pictures of i will send


----------



## hmwe46

my tramp stamp :shame:

I have two more but these were my first


----------



## shamrock0421

dusty paws said:


> My newest one - done Tuesday, March 4 2008 (and it hurt like heck, but it was worth it).
> 
> In memory of my grandpa, Paul John Michelotti 9.28.1921-12.14.2007


This is one of the most beautiful tats I've ever seen.


----------



## hmwe46

I would never have guessed you had tattoos!! 

This one is gorgeous   and it sounds very meaningful



dusty paws said:


> My newest one - done Tuesday, March 4 2008 (and it hurt like heck, but it was worth it).
> 
> In memory of my grandpa, Paul John Michelotti 9.28.1921-12.14.2007


----------



## shamrock0421

litkara said:


> OMG
> This is sooo funny, because I thought my friend and I were the only one's with tattoos
> well, i have at least 16 and i have two almost half sleeves on both arms. if i could figure out how to put a picture in here i would do it lol


Beautiful!


----------



## chinkee21

le_junkie said:


> My 4th.


Oh wow! I love it!! What kind of ink did they use for that? me and my bf are thinking of getting matching ones, but havent decided on the design yet. I love yours!


----------



## Norm.Core

Thanks Danae and Chinkee!

Danae: I lifted the design from a Dalai Lama book I owned. It's a flower... I kinda like how I don't know exactly what it is. LoL

Chinkee: It's white ink. The guy who did it was old-school and used powder pigment.

I always wanted a tattoo on my arm (all my other ones are hidable) but wasn't sure I had the cajones for something vibrant and obvious. I was only 23 then and worked in Accounting. I told the guy it'll be my trial run and I may eventually fill it in with color. He tried to talk me out of it since apparently white ink doesn't last and he claimed it will probably fade in 6 months. Anyway, it's 7-ish years old now and though it's faint white, if you stare at my arm, you can see it. Those who do notice ask if I had it lasered off... No regrets. It's my favorite one. 

I think Balenciaga and Tattoos go together.


----------



## FENDIFAN

I have two tatoo's. My first was a butterfly on my back. I got that the day i turned 18  My second is on my arm. The symbol says love and it says my husbands name down the side DANNY.

I already have my third and fourth planned. My third is going to be my childrens name on my back. My eldest boy has 7 letters in his name, 2nd boy has 6, third 5 and fourth 4. So i want to get their names in an almost step style

I also want to get the number 4 in roman numerals somewhere but i am undecided where yet.

I love tatoos. They are a great way to express yourself!

Sorry it was hard taking the pics so i hope u can see them well enough?


----------



## MissM

starrie said:


> *here are mineee..*
> 1, i have 2 bows on back of my legs[thighs].. i have a MAD OBSESSION for bows since i was small.. call me girly. lol
> 2, another on ankle..
> 3, one on forearm
> 4, i have another on back of my neck, but can't really take a great picture of it, i'll ask someone to help take one tomorrow.


 
Wow!!!  I love the bows on the back of your thighs!!! They must look so cute with stockings as well....  I would never be able to pull that of (to short and wide legs  ) But you truly rock those bows


----------



## Cheshire Cat

*dusty paws*, your tattoo is beautiful!  The colours are so rich and vibrant... just stunning!

*riffraff*, thank you!  The woman who did my apple actually closed her practice to new clients a week after I got that inked... I'm so glad I got in when I did because she is incredible and I can't wait to work with her again.  She's SO good she doesn't have time for anybody but return customers!


----------



## MissM

I only have one - tiny tattoo on my lower stomach - right side, but am planning my second this spring...

The first one has a specific story and reminds me of a lost one. The next one is only for me  Like bags, tattoo's are addictive in a strange way... ever since I got mine 4 years ago I have been wanting more...


----------



## ivylouwho

shamrock0421 said:


> LOVE IT!
> I'll try and remember to take pictures of mine tomorrow!
> (You might have to remind me!) :shame:


 
^Lets see it!!!! 

I took the picture of my foot with my phone & emailed it to myself, its faster than uploading a camera!


----------



## shamrock0421

ivylouwho said:


> ^Lets see it!!!!
> 
> I took the picture of my foot with my phone & emailed it to myself, its faster than uploading a camera!


----------



## ivylouwho

shamrock0421 said:


>


 
 I love it! 
Thanks for sharing!!
*Erin Go Bragh!!*


----------



## FijiBuni

litkara said:


> ok now i figured out how to get pictures in here they come lol  all of the ones i have pictures of i will send



Wow! Thats soooooo pretty!!


----------



## natalie_palm

LOVE THEM! Would have them all over if my husband didn't HATE them. However, I am having one removed on the outside of my ankle, but had a skull put on the INSIDE of same said ankle. And just updated an old one that means woman & family (I researched, so no unknow meaning...lol) Will be getting more tho....:okay:


----------



## Jzlyn

^ i concur... the chinese characters do mean woman and family... usually together it means female clan!


----------



## natalie_palm

Jzlyn said:


> ^ i concur... the chinese characters do mean woman and family... usually together it means female clan!


 

I like that! "female clan"....even cooler ! I had gotten the "woman" character back when I was 18 and just recently added the family - 15 years later!


----------



## Jira

le_junkie said:


> My 4th.



Wow, is that a "white/clear" tattoo? That looks really interesting! Does it look different under different kinds of lighting?


----------



## _x13

le_junkie said:


> He tried to talk me out of it since apparently white ink doesn't last and he claimed it will probably fade in 6 months. Anyway, it's 7-ish years old now and though it's faint white, if you stare at my arm, you can see it. Those who do notice ask if I had it lasered off... No regrets. It's my favorite one.
> 
> I think Balenciaga and Tattoos go together.


 
You're lucky, my white faded to almos nothing after like 3 months! Probably my fault for using a sunbed, but still ush:.


----------



## _x13

FrankieP said:


> I thought against getting a white one on my wrist in case it looks like a scar, though I definitely do want wrist tattoos, though knowing me they'd have to be something matching! Still thinking on that...


 
That's what I had, Stronger in white on my wrist  I don't know if it looked like a scar but I was amazed at how often complete strangers thought it was ok to grab my arm to get a better look at it. Get your hands off me and f*ck off, please!


----------



## natalie_palm

I LOVE Hawaii too - lived there for a while - and am planning to get a trio of pluemrias to cover and old dolphin tattoo I have. I have to have the old one lasered a couple of times to fade it a little bit first. I am having another dolphin lasered off and let me tell you, it hurts like NOTHING else, and I have 3 children and 4 tattoos and have had 5 piercings....





dusty paws said:


> Ooooh love this!
> 
> I have three. The first is a monarch I got when I was 20 before I moved away to go to school in Santa Cruz. My parents had taken me down to SC as a kid to see the monarchs who stop there on their migration route, so I figured that since I was spreading my own wings to fly - what better to symbolize that than a monarch? On my ankle.
> 
> Number two is a matching heart I got with my sister when she turned 18. Lower shoulder.
> 
> Number three is my plumeria - I got it after I went to hawaii for the fifth time. I LOVE hawaii - I've had the best vacations there and it just reminds me of good times. Lower back.
> 
> I'm actually adding onto the plumeria next week - in honor of my grandpa who passed away in December I'm going to add a bird of paradise and another plumeria. The first time I went to hawaii was with my grandparents, and he always had birds of paradise outside his front door. It'll be my reminder that my papa is always with me.


----------



## Laetitya

I have one on my wrist, done when I was 15, it was supposed to be a bio-tattoo, i.e. it would disappear within 8 years but it is still going strong and I have to live with it...hence all the bracelets LOL.
It is "Monkey" in Chinese as I was born in the year of the monkey (1980)


----------



## ImNotObsessed

I would love to have a tattoo. too bad im superrr afraid of needles and blood.  but if there was a non-painful way to get a real tattoo i would get stars on my feet and behind my ears running down my neck. how about piercings? they are painful too but the good thing about them is that the needle wont be next to you for more than 30 seconds. Yes im super duper afraid of needles!!! here is the proudest thing i've done to prove that i am somewhat brave


----------



## Jzlyn

^ ouch! that looks more painful than getting a tattoo considering the piercing is though your cartilage!


----------



## ImNotObsessed

yes i am afraid of pain...but i think im afraid of the needle more than the pain itself. i just can't sit for more than 1min having a needle next to me. Its something i need to work on because getting a blood test is like climbing a mountain for me. My heart goes crazy and i have a hard time breathing.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

^I don't like needles either (I have the world's tiniest, rolliest veins and blood draws are a nightmare experience every time) but I have no problem with tattoos.  It's a completely different type of needle and it really looks like the artist is using a fountain pen on your skin.  In my experience black hurts more than colour but both are completely bearable.  

My advice is to ask your tattoo artist if it's okay with them to have another person in the room (most are fine as long as you ask, but some do have a problem with it).  If they're all right with that, bring along a friend or SO so you have someone to talk to you and distract you while the tattoo is happening.  If you have someone to talk to so you're focused on something else, it just feels like a cat scratch.


----------



## Laetitya

I had sooo many piercings in my youth:

13 on one ear
3 on other ear
2 nipples
1 tongue
1 eyebrow
1 navel


----------



## Tutu

I just got back from my first tattoo session! We did 4 hours of work on my side, and all I can say that the talk about the rib area being painful are either grossly exaggerated or then I just have an amazing pain tolerance. Either way, it felt no more painful than plucking eyebrows. It got a little worse towards the end, but then again there were times when I'd just close my eyes and take a small nap...

I have one more session left, which is in one month's time. The artist will then do the background shading and add some color (red and white, namely). 

I wish I could show some pictures, but the work is covered with cellophane right now... :/ I can take it off tomorrow though, so maybe I'll post something. Anyway, the tattoo is a kind of a graveyard of roses. There are a bunch of roses in the front and then these sticks rising from them that form a bunch of crosses... It's very big, too. Spans from my hip up to under my bra line.

Sucks that I have to wait so long to get it finished though, but they were completely booked for this month and halfway the next one.

I'm really excited though, I'm already planning my next big tattoo  I already know that I want it to curl around my shoulder blade up to my shoulder. I'm thinking more roses and some text in the middle... Ooh, this is so addicting!


----------



## Tutu

Here, work in progress:


----------



## toiletduck

*tutu*: that's beautiful! i can't wait to see pics when it's done.

how many hours left?


----------



## Tutu

^ Thank you  About the hours, I really don't know. One more full session and one touchup session once it's completely finished and healed, so I'm guessing 3-5 hours..?


----------



## shoeangel

Cristina said:


> That is stunning. I love the cherry blossoms.


 

I normally a fan of large tattoos, but your Koi is the most beautiful I have ever seen...without a doubt!


----------



## missyanne

Wow, Tutu, can't wait to see the finished piece!



Tutu said:


> Here, work in progress:


----------



## toiletduck

Tutu said:


> ^ Thank you  About the hours, I really don't know. One more full session and one touchup session once it's completely finished and healed, so I'm guessing 3-5 hours..?




3-5 hours over the side rib area? Yikes! My sister has a peacock there and she said it hurt like a mutha.  I can't imagine myself getting one there... Please post pics when it's all done!


----------



## shamrock0421

bump


----------



## Sunshine

Everytime I watch LA ink, I wish I had a billion tattoos!!! Then i realize it would never fly in my world.


----------



## lil_peanut

Newbie here with a tattoo. 

I got this done last September on my right hip.  I'd give the pain about a 4 out of 10...not bad considering I'm a total wuss, LOL.  It's an origami crane in my favorite color. When I first met my husband back in '95 he folded a tiny yellow crane for me, which I thought was the sweetest thing ever. I still have it, hehe.  Now, at random moments over the years, he's folded a bunch more and I still find them endearing.


----------



## doubtfulguest

^^ That's adorable! Welcome to the tpf and thanks for sharing your tattoo!


----------



## doubtfulguest

I can't believe I've missed some of these! 



ILuvMyHusband said:


> lol yep! it alllll comes together now eh?



Especially that one! ^^. I love it, *Iluvmyhusband!*


----------



## doubtfulguest

Tutu said:


> Here, work in progress:




That's hardcore for a first piece! It looks great! I just started my rib piece but only got about an hour and a half done. The outline is complete but I won't see my artist for another year. Having a partially done large piece is such a weird feeling for me, especially since I have no idea when it will be done! BTW, my artist tried to warn me how bad this would hurt, but it really was no worse than any other that I have. 

Congrats on this and def. show us when it's done


----------



## elli

br00kelynx said:


> Lyrics from my favorite band, Rilo Kiley.
> This was the first day I got it done. I've had it about 5 months now..



Oh wow..I think this is my favorite out of all the tattoo's I've ever seen.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love everyone's tattoos! I have 2 simple mudflap girls.

*Tutu- *which was the worst area for your rib area? I plan to get some song lyrics on my side and would like to mentally prepare myself.


----------



## REYNALD0C

I want the cliche Nicole Richie, rosary around the ankle and foot tat, but I wanna get it like my grandmas rosary tattooed on me.  BUT my mom just told me she put it in my grandmas coffin when she passed away...... that helps.


----------



## msled

Tutu said:


> Here, work in progress:



wow! soooo nice to see!
i have many large and small tattoos...most of my back is covered and i have a full sleeve on my left arm..no pics on this new computer yet...but will post soon!
tutu, i think your new piece is gorgeous! can't wait to see the finished!


----------



## Tutu

*FullyLoaded:* I think right on top of the hip bone was the worst. It didn't hurt any more than the other places, but I could feel it shaking my lower back. It was such an annoying feeling!

*msled:* Please do post! I for one love seeing big tattoos


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I don't have any..but I would like to get a small one someday. I also like inner lip tattoos.


----------



## REYNALD0C

o0h I love those!  I want to get the word "absolute" which has the meaning of "ultimate reality" to me.


----------



## ronsdiva

I got a tribal rose tattoo on my lower back as my 40th birthday present to myself. I had wanted a tattoo for years and decided to do it. I would like to get another one or two, but have not decided what design or where to have them yet.


----------



## mustlovecatz

i have 3 medium sized stars on the back of my neck, red white and green for the italian colors =)


----------



## nicole2730

here are 3 of my 5, the one on my hip is kind of twisted around- well, the camera was twisted around to take the picture!  the one on the top of my foot is a chumash sea horse and sun - looks like my sun needs some new ink!!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

oops double post


----------



## xjsbellamias13

br00kelynx said:


> Lyrics from my favorite band, Rilo Kiley.
> This was the first day I got it done. I've had it about 5 months now..





ah i love this an insane amount. its quite gorgeous. and riley kiley  !!


----------



## bellapsyd

I have tinkerbell (which I had redone into a regular fairy) on my butt and then on my lower back I have the words "Bella" (the B looks like a butterfly wing) surrounded by blue and purple flowers.  I wish I had left it just as the word, but a year later I went back and added the flowers (I was 18...and regret it!)


----------



## kallison

i'm getting my first tattoo tomorrow...and i must say, this thread has been incredible inspriration for me!!


----------



## toiletduck

kallison said:


> i'm getting my first tattoo tomorrow...and i must say, this thread has been incredible inspriration for me!!



what are you going to get and where?

I want to get one more small tattoo but can't figure out WHERE.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

OK, SERIOUSLY
is there PAINLESS tattoo?


----------



## kallison

toiletduck said:


> what are you going to get and where?
> 
> I want to get one more small tattoo but can't figure out WHERE.








i want it on my wrist.

and then once i lose weight, i want "wake up. you're alive" on my hip (i would love that on my wrist...but i think it's too long).


----------



## fashionjunkee

i love see hot girls&guys with one arm completely tatted (:


----------



## bisousx

I hate all my tattoos (I have 3, all on my back)

I can't wait until I get them removed.


----------



## bisousx

Tutu, you have the most gorgeous tattoo I have ever seen!!!


----------



## kallison

i got my first tattoo today and i LOVE it so much! it's small, but that's what i wanted.


----------



## rachieface

^^^^ congratulations! It looks fantastic!


----------



## kallison

thanks!

it pales in magnitude to everyone else's...but there's so much meaning behind this, you have no idea.


----------



## toiletduck

kallison said:


> i got my first tattoo today and i LOVE it so much! it's small, but that's what i wanted.




It's beautiful!  I actually found the wrist to be the most painful, lol!


----------



## Divyaangana

I'm feeling brave today. So here they are, my 4.....

My feet, which were done as a memorial for my uncle and grandmother who both passed away my freshman year of college. 









My side, on my ribcage, right underneath my arm. (So basically you can only see it when my arm is raised)





My back. And the first tattoo I ever got. It was 4 years ago right after I turned 18. And I'm still in love with it. Although, it does need to have the black redone, because you can see where it's faded and where I didn't let it heal very well after I got it. 





(And after I look at these pictures, I have started to realize that I suck at taking pictures....)


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^Ooohhh, didn't mean to make them quite so big. Oops. :shame:


----------



## missyanne

kallison said:


> i got my first tattoo today and i LOVE it so much! it's small, but that's what i wanted.



Congrats! It's really pretty!



Divyaangana said:


> I'm feeling brave today. So here they are, my 4.....
> 
> My feet, which were done as a memorial for my uncle and grandmother who both passed away my freshman year of college.



Very nice! Love the flowers!!


----------



## ilzabet

kallison said:


> i got my first tattoo today and i LOVE it so much! it's small, but that's what i wanted.



i love this!  what an original music tattoo!!


----------



## couturecreature

Everyone's tattoo look FANTASTIC! I sooo love the koi fish and cherry blossoms, really really adore the cherry blossoms. 

Here's my tattoo at the back of my neck. I love love love my animals. My cause has always been animals, so I designed this in ode of my passion.


----------



## LissiSays

Tutu said:


> Here, work in progress:



Wow! *jaw drops to the floor* That is amazing. It really is beautiful. I love it. I'm going to post pictures of mine but I had to stop and reply to your post. It's amazing. Props to your tattoo artist! That is the same area where I want #3 to go. I love it!


----------



## LissiSays

Here are my tattoo's so far:

#1 - Done in February of 2006. Lower back. The initials are of my grandmother, grandfather, and brother that have all passed away.






#2 - Done February of 2008 (Last month). Back of my neck. It's a tribal dolphin.






Sorry for the bad quality picture. It's hard to take a picture of the back of your own neck.

I want to get a third on my side. Starting from the top of my ribs down to the waist (just like Tutu's) but I still don't know what I want to get done. It's so permanent so I like to take a long time to decide on the image. I had the image of #1 for 2-3 before I finally got it done and I've had the image for #2 for about 3-4 years.


----------



## Booga1003

couturecreature said:


> Everyone's tattoo look FANTASTIC! I sooo love the koi fish and cherry blossoms, really really adore the cherry blossoms.
> 
> Here's my tattoo at the back of my neck. I love love love my animals. My cause has always been animals, so I designed this in ode of my passion.


  I  this tat. OMG its the cutest! Love it .


----------



## impasto

My tattoo is a about 3 weeks old. I am going back next week to have him go over the pink again and add some white to the blank spaces. It hurt a lot, however I am a weeny. I designed this myself in photoshop.  Not that there is much to placing the stars! Two of my most favorite songs has references to stars so that is why I chose stars. I am thinking of getting another tattoo soon.






oh and that star right under my ankle bone... I thought I was going to pass out during that one. If felt like someone was jamming a small knife into my ankle bone.


----------



## Divyaangana

impasto said:


> My tattoo is a about 3 weeks old. I am going back next week to have him go over the pink again and add some white to the blank spaces. It hurt a lot, however I am a weeny. I designed this myself in photoshop.  Not that there is much to placing the stars! Two of my most favorite songs has references to stars so that is why I chose stars. I am thinking of getting another tattoo soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and that star right under my ankle bone... I thought I was going to pass out during that one. If felt like someone was jamming a small knife into my ankle bone.



Can I just say that this is absolutely gorgeous!!! I can't believe that you designed that yourself, it is SOOO beautiful!


----------



## impasto

Divyaangana said:


> Can I just say that this is absolutely gorgeous!!! I can't believe that you designed that yourself, it is SOOO beautiful!



Thanks so much Divyaangana! I really like it.


----------



## kallison

impasto said:


> My tattoo is a about 3 weeks old. I am going back next week to have him go over the pink again and add some white to the blank spaces. It hurt a lot, however I am a weeny. I designed this myself in photoshop.  Not that there is much to placing the stars! Two of my most favorite songs has references to stars so that is why I chose stars. I am thinking of getting another tattoo soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and that star right under my ankle bone... I thought I was going to pass out during that one. If felt like someone was jamming a small knife into my ankle bone.


oh, i LOVE this. the colors are wonderful!

and when they did my wrist...omg the pain from going right over the tendon was awful.


----------



## impasto

kallison said:


> oh, i LOVE this. the colors are wonderful!
> 
> and when they did my wrist...omg the pain from going right over the tendon was awful.



I'm actually thinking about a tattoo on my wrist for my next one. I would want it to be petite like yours. I really like how curvy yours is, very nice!


----------



## kallison

impasto said:


> I'm actually thinking about a tattoo on my wrist for my next one. I would want it to be petite like yours. I really like how curvy yours is, very nice!



she did it as close to the original size as she could. i had one a smidge smaller, but she said a little bigger would be better. i'm SO glad i paid to go to a nicer place and get an experienced tattoo artist.

SO weird to be without a watch today though, lol. it's really sore. i'm very paranoid about it not healing correctly though...


----------



## impasto

kallison said:


> she did it as close to the original size as she could. i had one a smidge smaller, but she said a little bigger would be better. i'm SO glad i paid to go to a nicer place and get an experienced tattoo artist.
> 
> SO weird to be without a watch today though, lol. it's really sore. i'm very paranoid about it not healing correctly though...



yeah I know what you mean, I had to live in flip flops and flats in winter! I wanted it to heal perfectly. It is almost completely healed, the place next to the ankle bone is a little scabby. Although, I will have to start over when I get it retouched. Mine was originally smaller as well, but the artist said the stars would look better just a touch bigger. he did a really good job, and was REALLY nice and patient with me needing to take tiny breaks.


----------



## couturecreature

Booga1003 said:


> I  this tat. OMG its the cutest! Love it .


 
Thanks Booga!


----------



## courtneyh

heres some pics of mine!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

kaye said:


> i don't have any tattoos... i have no desire to get one.
> i had fun looking at everyone else's tattooes, though!


ITA, I love looking at all the artwork and ideas


----------



## LissiSays

I LOVE this thread. So many great tattoos. This makes me want to get #3 already! I love seeing how creative people are!


----------



## doubtfulguest

courtneyh said:


> heres some pics of mine!



Very cool! I'm at 22 tattoos so far, including my wrist, but those neck pieces look like they would *hurt*!!


----------



## courtneyh

doubtfulguest said:


> Very cool! I'm at 22 tattoos so far, including my wrist, but those neck pieces look like they would *hurt*!!


 
thanks! they actually didnt hurt at all.....i didnt feel it....i totally thought it would hurt really bad but not at all!


----------



## JSH812

A few years ago, after a beloved horse of mine died, I went and got one. It's actually a little lower than my left pubic bone, so you can't see it if I'm in a bathing suit. 

It's a horseshoe with a heart in the middle of it.... I love it. And I like that it has "meaning"...

I think next I'm going to get DH's initials on the underside of my ring finger...I just think it would be cool.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

*So many really pretty ones!! *

*Although I'm not someone that will personally get one.*

*For those of you that got them done what would you say to those that think that they tend to happen on the spur of the moment, when we are young. That people get them without thinking of how they would look like in the future.  What happens when you become a mom? Some find it to be a bit "tacky" or "inappropriate". Since it doesn't really suit the image of what a "mom" should be.*

*Does it sag as you get older?*


----------



## impasto

.::Charisma::. said:


> *So many really pretty ones!! *
> 
> *Although I'm not someone that will personally get one.*
> 
> *For those of you that got them done what would you say to those that think that they tend to happen on the spur of the moment, when we are young. That people get them without thinking of how they would look like in the future.  What happens when you become a mom? Some find it to be a bit "tacky" or "inappropriate". Since it doesn't really suit the image of what a "mom" should be.*
> 
> *Does it sag as you get older?*



They are removable with lasers. I don't think any of the ladies here really have any concerns with sagging.


----------



## jbennett562

I have 3

*My left wrist* *(top)*: a heart with vines coming out either side. It's my version of a bracelet

*My right ankle*: A butterfly. Me and my sister got the same tattoo in the same place

*My right shoulder blade*: Chinese character for "LOVE"

My next tattoo will be The Eye of Horus. I am thinking of putting it on my right wrist bottom part. I love tattoos!


----------



## jbennett562

courtneyh said:


> heres some pics of mine!



Love the ones behind your ears!


----------



## courtneyh

jbennett562 said:


> Love the ones behind your ears!


 

thanks!


----------



## kallison

.::Charisma::. said:


> *So many really pretty ones!! *
> 
> *Although I'm not someone that will personally get one.*
> 
> *For those of you that got them done what would you say to those that think that they tend to happen on the spur of the moment, when we are young. That people get them without thinking of how they would look like in the future.  What happens when you become a mom? Some find it to be a bit "tacky" or "inappropriate". Since it doesn't really suit the image of what a "mom" should be.*
> 
> *Does it sag as you get older?*



i think as long as you get something meaningful to you, it won't ever be innappropriate...it's a part of yourself, part of your soul, part of where you've been and who you were.

i'm waiting to lose weight to get more (my god, they are addictive...). as for sagging. eh. how much skin can you possible be showing once everything is saggy, you know?


----------



## toiletduck

kallison said:


> i think as long as you get something meaningful to you, it won't ever be innappropriate...it's a part of yourself, part of your soul, part of where you've been and who you were.
> 
> i'm waiting to lose weight to get more (my god, they are addictive...). *as for sagging. eh. how much skin can you possible be showing once everything is saggy, you know*?



That's my response to people that ask the same question!  I seriously doubt that when I'm old and saggy that I'll be strutting around in low-rise trousers etc. and hey, if I do then I really doubt I'll care what other people think

I've had tattoos covered before but love them now.  I got my first tattoo about 5 years ago when I was 19. I don't really realize I have them anymore..rather, they're just a part of me. I can't imagine living without them but I'm also not the type to get a full-sleeve, although I adore them!


----------



## .::Charisma::.

impasto said:


> They are removable with lasers. I don't think any of the ladies here really have any concerns with sagging.


 
I heard that so many actually end up getting their skin damaged through laser, and that they would rather just have the tattoo. It is supposed to be a lot painful than getting the tattoo done right?




			
				kallison said:
			
		

> i think as long as you get something meaningful to you, it won't ever be innappropriate...it's a part of yourself, part of your soul, part of where you've been and who you were.
> 
> i'm waiting to lose weight to get more (my god, they are addictive...). as for sagging. eh. how much skin can you possible be showing once everything is saggy, you know?


 
I can understand where you are coming from if it is a meaningful tattoo. I think most people when they think of tattoos they picture really elaborate designs.

About the sagging, I guess you are right. You won't really go ahead and show that much skin when you get older.

As a person that got a tattoo, would you encourage or support your child getting one? 


Thanks by the way for your replies girls


----------



## kallison

.::Charisma::. said:


> I can understand where you are coming from if it is a meaningful tattoo. I think most people when they think of tattoos they picture really elaborate designs.
> 
> About the sagging, I guess you are right. You won't really go ahead and show that much skin when you get older.
> 
> As a person that got a tattoo, would you encourage or support your child getting one?
> 
> 
> Thanks by the way for your replies girls



i'm planning on a back piece, eventually. so that will certainly be more intensive than my wrist, lol. but as long as it's something that i LOVE, i don't see the problem.

whenever i have kids, i would support them IF (and only if) if was something they truly wanted and it wasn't just a spur of the moment thing. and if it wasn't vulgar. another guy was there when i went...and he was getting a naked chick on his arms (and i mean NAKED, boobies and girly bits and all).

my mom is STILL not talking to me about my wrist...and that bothers me.


----------



## impasto

.::Charisma::. said:


> I heard that so many actually end up getting their skin damaged through laser, and that they would rather just have the tattoo. It is supposed to be a lot painful than getting the tattoo done right?
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand where you are coming from if it is a meaningful tattoo. I think most people when they think of tattoos they picture really elaborate designs.
> 
> About the sagging, I guess you are right. You won't really go ahead and show that much skin when you get older.
> 
> As a person that got a tattoo, would you encourage or support your child getting one?
> 
> 
> Thanks by the way for your replies girls



I do not have a child so I can't speak from that point of view. However, if I did have a child and they were 18 and had the money to pay for it I couldn't stop them. However, I would encourage them to get something meaningful to them.

I have never heard of the laser treatment being more painful than the tattoo. I had a friend get a couple on her leg removed, and she did not complain of the pain. She still has faint marks, but you can't really tell if you did not know there were ever there.


----------



## impasto

kallison said:


> i'm planning on a back piece, eventually. so that will certainly be more intensive than my wrist, lol. but as long as it's something that i LOVE, i don't see the problem.
> 
> whenever i have kids, i would support them IF (and only if) if was something they truly wanted and it wasn't just a spur of the moment thing. and if it wasn't vulgar. another guy was there when i went...and he was getting a naked chick on his arms (and i mean NAKED, boobies and girly bits and all).
> 
> my mom is STILL not talking to me about my wrist...and that bothers me.



I am sorry your mother isn't accepting of your wrist tattoo. You should leave tattoo mags around her house, so she could see how much worse it could of been. 

Joking aside, your tattoo is small and I am sure she is just concerned with how you will feel about it in the future since it is on your wrist. I would just show her that it is easily covered with a watch or bracelet. Maybe she will eventually accept it?


----------



## .::Charisma::.

impasto said:
			
		

> I do not have a child so I can't speak from that point of view. However, if I did have a child and they were 18 and had the money to pay for it I couldn't stop them. However, I would encourage them to get something meaningful to them.
> 
> I have never heard of the laser treatment being more painful than the tattoo. I had a friend get a couple on her leg removed, and she did not complain of the pain. She still has faint marks, but you can't really tell if you did not know there were ever there.



*Oh really? Hmm... I must have gotten the wrong info then. I was told it was a much harder and painful procedure. Thanks for clearing it up for me. *




			
				kallison said:
			
		

> i'm planning on a back piece, eventually. so that will certainly be more intensive than my wrist, lol. but as long as it's something that i LOVE, i don't see the problem.
> 
> whenever i have kids, i would support them IF (and only if) if was something they truly wanted and it wasn't just a spur of the moment thing. and if it wasn't vulgar. another guy was there when i went...and he was getting a naked chick on his arms (and i mean NAKED, boobies and girly bits and all).
> 
> my mom is STILL not talking to me about my wrist...and that bothers me.



*I'm really sorry to hear that about your mother . Does she know the reason as to why you got your tattoo? I am guessing she doesnt know you want to get an even more intensive one. Goodness, I would hate to think about how she would take it. 

The problem is guys like the one you just mentioned, naked girls and what not. They are protraying a message that only expresses negatives.*


----------



## kallison

.::Charisma::. said:


> *I'm really sorry to hear that about your mother . Does she know the reason as to why you got your tattoo? I am guessing she doesnt know you want to get an even more intensive one. Goodness, I would hate to think about how she would take it.
> 
> The problem is guys like the one you just mentioned, naked girls and what not. They are protraying a message that only expresses negatives.*



she knows i love music, but that's about it. but the tattoo, and even where it's at, is SO SO SO much more than loving music. without going into details, this tattoo was seriously the motivation i needed for a better life. corny, huh? but it worked.

easter dinner yesterday involved talking about tattoos, which went straight into a conversation about criminals. hmph.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

kallison said:


> she knows i love music, but that's about it. but the tattoo, and even where it's at, is SO SO SO much more than loving music. without going into details, this tattoo was seriously the motivation i needed for a better life. corny, huh? but it worked.
> 
> easter dinner yesterday involved talking about tattoos, which went straight into a conversation about criminals. hmph.



*No, not corny at all. It is really nice to hear you talk about getting it based on meaning, and living up to it. Breath of fresh air to be honest.

I hope that didnt ruin easter dinner for you. Maybe they wont be as surprised when you get a second one and accept it more readily.*


----------



## kmccrea

No tatoos but I've done body art before.  I'm too scared of the needles, pain and so on.  Also, I never seem to like any thing for longer than 3 or 4 weeks, excluding friends, family and pets, of course.


----------



## doubtfulguest

*kallison*, I'm sorry you have to deal with family issues re: your tattoo. My parents were always shockingly supportive and I don't know what I'd do if I didn't feel accepted. I have a wrist tattoo of my wedding date. Although I'd love to sport it proudly, every day I cover it with my watch. This keeps me out of trouble since I know I would be looked at differently at my job. So there are ways around it, but be proud and happy no matter what! We love it!


----------



## DesigningStyle

I love your tat *MissyAnne*.  It is gorgeous.  I saw one of flowers all over a woman's back and a string of pearls cascading throughout and I thought it was the most beautiful tat I had seen.  You could definately expand on your and add more flowers and do the cascading with pearls...it could be even more beautiful if that is possible.  Also, where did you get yours done?  I am betting NY right?  Once I saw yours I thought "East Coast"!  Am I right?

And, the poster with the "Walk in truth" tat...you know I love that...I PMed you before about it, remember?

Oh, and moi!  Of course I have tats!  Posts to follow!


----------



## ceseeber

Tutu, please keep us updated on the progress of your tattoo. It's lovely and I can't wait to see more.

I'm about to meet with my artist this Saturday to see what he can do for me. On the one hand I'd like to do a cover up of my one and only tattoo with something bigger and more elegant.

It's all that I think about right now!


----------



## mariabdc

Hi Chloe gang!
I am considering getting a tattoo... but have no idea about what to ask for... probably something japanese... or related to bags if I could make up something nice...
I bet some of you have beautiful tattoos... maybe a padlock?
Can you inspire me? Would you be bold enough to show pics? 
Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Tagullah

mariabdc said:


> Hi Chloe gang!
> I am considering getting a tattoo... but have no idea about what to ask for... probably something japanese... or related to bags if I could make up something nice...
> I bet some of you have beautiful tattoos... maybe a padlock?
> Can you inspire me? Would you be bold enough to show pics?
> Thank you all for your input!


 
I don't have a tattoo yet, but for ages I've really wanted to get one of those old fashioned sailor type designs with the red heart and the scroll across it ( which often says 'Mum' for some reason). Anyway, I'd like to have one with 'Matilda' written on the scroll ( Matilda=Tilly=Tagullah...my nearly five year old daughter whose arrival in this world was nothing short of a miracle ). 

Everyone I know who has had a tattoo done has said the experience is INCREDIBLY painful and I'm a terrible coward when it comes to pain:shame:, so that's why I haven't had it done yet...but someday I will pluck up the courage to do it  .


----------



## mariabdc

I will probably do it next week... so I will let you know... 
I think I am running wild... but I deserve some fun after all i've been through over the past couple of years...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i have a tattoo its on my bottom so cant post pic, its a fairy outline. i loved it when i had it done, but you get bored of them, i can understand why people get sooo many, i would never get one in a place people can see so they are easy to cover up. i would love another on the side of my foot, maybe some some stars or a flower??
it didnt hurt really, it feels like being constantly scratched my a needle. but the time it gets to much they stop.
make sure its something you really like, i would get something classic, and then it will never look out of place!!!


----------



## Cat_uk

I have a shooting star on my lower back, I got it done when I was 18 and it means something to me. I've never regretted it but it has scared (the tatoo is raised, you wouldn't know to look at it, I tend to scar badly so maybe should have thought of that prior to the tatoo, oh wel.....)

It did hurt like hell though, be warned! I got the bus home just after I had it done, and had to get off cuz I though i was going to vomit, I was stood by the side of the road clinging onto some railings and very nearly fainted (stars and everything, whoch is kind of ironic considering the tatoo.) I ended up having to walk the 30 min home on my own, feeling very sorry for myself. 

Do love my tatoo though. I think something bag related would be so cute, make sure its something that means alot to u and that its somewhere u can hide it. I was glad it wasn't on dispaly when I got married for example.


----------



## kerilynn3

I have a small butterfly on my lower back in the middle that I never see, so don't even notice! 
I also have another that I regret, but also don't ever see so it is okay.


----------



## makeoutface

I have a bird on my upper left arm, as well as a star right befind my ear. I didnt think either one of them hurt, but i have heard a lot of people think they do. just remember on bonier places like your feet, ribcage,  etc they hurt more


----------



## missjenny2679

I have a fairy on my lower back!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I watch a tv show called "LA Ink", and the star of it, Kat Von D does AMAZING tatoos.  Check these out: http://www.highvoltagetattoo.com/kat.htm


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^^^yes these are the best i ever seen!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

If you must - I would get something really sentimental - that will mean something to you still - decades from now.  I have no tattoos - but would get my children's names or other loved one...


----------



## i_wona

Tagullah said:


> I don't have a tattoo yet, but for ages I've really wanted to get one of those old fashioned sailor type designs with the red heart and the scroll across it ( which often says 'Mum' for some reason). Anyway, I'd like to have one with 'Matilda' written on the scroll ( Matilda=Tilly=Tagullah...my nearly five year old daughter whose arrival in this world was nothing short of a miracle ).
> 
> Everyone I know who has had a tattoo done has said the experience is INCREDIBLY painful and I'm a terrible coward when it comes to pain:shame:, so that's why I haven't had it done yet...but someday I will pluck up the courage to do it .


 
Oh Tag I love this idea! I don't have a tattoo and probably never will - they're just not me... but i used to know this girl who had a little sailor girl on her shoulder - just like your, it was one of those old-fashioned pictures of a butch sailor girl - red lips, big boobs, striped muscle tee, little sailor hat - winking at whoever was looking at her. It was so sexy and cheeky - I love it!


----------



## pixie01

I have two, had them done about eight years ago. Small blue butterfly right shoulder and a rose with a butterfly lower left side back. They did hurt, but luckily didn't take long to do. If you get one make sure its something you really want, that you won't regret in the future. Some times I wish I didn't get them. But in the summer most people comment on the butterfly and really love it. So I guess I do love them. Might post a pic if I feel brave 
p.s the one on the fatty bit hurt the most!!


----------



## Minimouse

Oh dear, am I the only chicken round here who wouldn't be brave enough to have a tattoo done, not even for the prize of a Chloe bag?


----------



## cakegirl

I really didnt think it hurt much, but I do regret it! It bothers me every time I am in a bikini (the only time it is exposed.) I will probably have it removed. Think about it carefully.


----------



## misschbby

ozzy osbourne said if you want to be different nowadays do not get a tatoo everyone has one


----------



## chloehandbags

I'd never get a tattoo, personally. 

I prefer to express myself through my clothes and accessories.

Even though I don't have a short attention span, I think they, inevitably, date and however good they are, one will always grow tired of anything one can never take off.

I've told this story before, but my mum was a brilliant artist and when I was about 12, she drew an amazing tiger on the plaster cast on my leg and even though it was perfect and I loved it (I've always loved tigers!); after six weeks of constantly looking at it, I had grown tired of it.


----------



## mariabdc

Thank you for your input, everyone... It is much appreciated!
From what you said, I gather:
1) I must think about it carefully
2) I should choose a special design... 

Well, at the moment, if I were to pick up a meaningful design, something that inspires me, a driving force that helps me cope with everyday stress, something that is always there to support me when I go astray ... i would undoubtedly get VISA's logo...

I guess I may get a small japanese meaningful sign which will probably be located in my lower back, so that will be safely hidden...


----------



## KittyKittyKitty

mariabdc said:


> Thank you for your input, everyone... It is much appreciated!
> From what you said, I gather:
> 1) I must think about it carefully
> 2) I should choose a special design...
> 
> Well, at the moment, if I were to pick up a meaningful design, something that inspires me, a driving force that helps me cope with everyday stress, something that is always there to support me when I go astray ... i would undoubtedly get VISA's logo...
> 
> I guess I may get a small japanese meaningful sign which will probably be located in my lower back, so that will be safely hidden...


 

mariabdc ~

I don't have a tattoo and would never get one.  It has nothing to do with the pain factor for me.  I just don't like them on Women.  I guess I'm old fashion but I like to see women be feminine and ladylike. 

Buy the way.... the  tattoos on the lower back of a women are referred to as 
Tramp Stamps.  

Kitty


----------



## chloehandbags

mariabdc said:


> Well, at the moment, if I were to pick up a meaningful design, something that inspires me, a driving force that helps me cope with everyday stress, something that is always there to support me when I go astray ... i would undoubtedly get VISA's logo...


----------



## DesigningStyle

*ceseeber*, what are you trying to cover up?  If you need ideas of what might work you should post a pic of the current tat.  We can help.


----------



## Minimouse

I too am not keen on tattoos on women, but if they're discrete, they're not so bad. What I do hate is tattoos like on the Irish chick, Carly, on American Idol who has tattoos covering her shoulder and arm down beyond her elbow.... yuk!!!





I agree with others, think very carefully about tattoos, they are permanent (or removed with possible scarring). If in doubt, get a temporary transfer added to your body and see how you feel about it a few weeks later. Another thought, if you have it on your back and can't see it, why have it at all? Don't get me wrong, I'm all for everyone doing what's right for them... I'm just giving food for thought.


----------



## i_wona

mariabdc said:


> Well, at the moment, if I were to pick up a meaningful design, something that inspires me, a driving force that helps me cope with everyday stress, something that is always there to support me when I go astray ... i would undoubtedly get VISA's logo...


 
 I shouldn't laugh, though - I went to school with this guy who got the nike swoosh tattoed onto his bicep... I was like "Ummm... do you know that's _permanent_?"


----------



## divnanata

chloehandbags said:


> I'd never get a tattoo, personally.
> 
> I prefer to express myself through my clothes and accessories.
> 
> Even though I don't have a short attention span, I think they, inevitably, date and however good they are, one will always grow tired of anything one can never take off.
> 
> I've told this story before, but my mum was a brilliant artist and when I was about 12, she drew an amazing tiger on the plaster cast on my leg and even though it was perfect and I loved it (I've always loved tigers!); after six weeks of constantly looking at it, I had grown tired of it.


I agree with you CHB. And what a fascinating story about your mother and the drawing. When you are forced to deal with it on a continual basis almost anything would become old hat. I don't see why people just don't get temporary stuff painted on them and then take a lot of pictures? Personally I get yucked out at the idea of wrinkly old skin all droopy and saggy with bled out barely discernable ink designs. Sure young taut hipsters look amazingly cool but what will happen to that Irish gal on American Idol when she's an old lady? She will never NEVER be able to look elegant again in her whole life without wearing long sleeves.The only solution is to put them where the sun don't shine....


----------



## shamrock0421

bump


----------



## lanasyogamama

CHB, based on your avatar, I'm not so sure you couldn't live with a tiger tatoo!  

I agree with you and Div though, I don't really like tatoos on ladies, and I don't like how they age and fade over time.


----------



## mariabdc

OK, ladies, you are putting me off...ush:

The reason i wanted a tattoo was that I am starting a new stage in my life, so i would like to "stamp" myself with a meaningful sign (not VISA's) to remind me of what I have been through and what I should look for in the future...

Something pretty small (smaller than a coin), perhaps a Japanese/Chinese word meaning freedom/happiness/fun/etc., on my lower back/buttocks so that I wont be ashamed of it when I am an old lady... 

i will undoubtedly regret it in the long run, but right now i need to express what i am feeling on my body... 

i suppose it is some sort of therapy...


----------



## jen6292

I have a shamrock and rose with the stems intertwined. It is so cute, unfortunately I carried my son so low that it strechted it out! Be careful where you get it! 

It has not discouraged me though. I am going to get the astrological symbols of both my kids and something around the scar on my back(can't go over it  !)


----------



## mariabdc

Wow, a shamrock would be cool... I am going to consider it... Thank you for this suggestion!


----------



## littleblackbag

I had one done when i was 25, its a black and red celtic design very much a relic of my goth days. I can't say i regret it, its at the top of my arm so is more often than not covered up, and when it is exposed i've usually forgotten its there. It certainly didn't hurt very much there, tis probably one of the least painfull places to have a tattoo. Anyway think very carefully about what you have done, thats all i'll say. And don't get carried away, its very easy after having one to think about another and then all of a sudden you are the tattooed  lady. Thats definately all i'll say now!!! 
Just read something you posted, and i say go for it. And what the hell. You may or may not regret it you'll never know till you do it
 i like the idea of being an old lady with a tattoo, i think it adds character. But do get something you can live with, thats all i'll say....... for now.


----------



## divnanata

mariabdc said:


> OK, ladies, you are putting me off...ush:
> 
> The reason i wanted a tattoo was that I am starting a new stage in my life, so i would like to "stamp" myself with a meaningful sign (not VISA's) to remind me of what I have been through and what I should look for in the future...
> 
> Something pretty small (smaller than a coin), perhaps a Japanese/Chinese word meaning freedom/happiness/fun/etc., on my lower back/buttocks so that I wont be ashamed of it when I am an old lady...
> 
> i will undoubtedly regret it in the long run, but right now i need to express what i am feeling on my body...
> 
> i suppose it is some sort of therapy...


 


Maria - sorry for the rant! :s I know I sound like somebody's mother - because of course I AM! What the heck - I am also for freedom of expression and maybe it would be a fun thing? I'll never forget when my middle sister (not susie!) decided to get a tattoo years before it became ubiquitous. Why, this had to be in the seventies now that I think back? I desperately tried to talk her out of it but she wanted a discreet rose somewhere in the front panty area. Modesty restrictions meant placing it where it would be hidden even with a swimsuit -  but not in too personal of an area to expose to a strangerwho would be working there for hours! Tough to locate. (At least back then...) 

I reluctantly agreed to accompany her hoping against hope that I could talk her out of it at the last minute. The only tattoo parlor she could find was this grime ridden Hell's Angel shop where the leather clad "artiste" looked like he hadn't bathed in days nor had he recovered from whatever stimulant he had been enjoying for the same amount of time. His eyes were all bleary and he smelled. The examples plastered over his walls were all of big breasted women and bleeding daggers - the usual macho tripe. Yes - she chickened out. But she stubbornly found another shop later and went without me. It was kinda cute. Years have passed and the flower has lost all its color. Apparently only the blue ink remains. I suppose you can have them retouched?

To keep on topic - is there a Chloe symbol like a bird or something?


----------



## valerieteo

i have a tattoo and have never regretted it. its on my right shoulder blade and i love it to death!!

p.s. took it the day i got it so its covered in cling wrap


----------



## chloehandbags

divnanata said:


> I agree with you CHB. And what a fascinating story about your mother and the drawing. When you are forced to deal with it on a continual basis almost anything would become old hat.


 

Exactly. 

Thanks, div. 




> I don't see why people just don't get temporary stuff painted on them and then take a lot of pictures? Personally I get yucked out at the idea of wrinkly old skin all droopy and saggy with bled out barely discernable ink designs. Sure young taut hipsters look amazingly cool but what will happen to that Irish gal on American Idol when she's an old lady? She will never NEVER be able to look elegant again in her whole life without wearing long sleeves.The only solution is to put them where the sun don't shine....


 

I think that's sad, but true, unfortunately....

Also, many tattoos tend to be quite dark grey, blue and/or greenish, so once they become almost indiscernible as tattoos, on an elderly person, from a distance, they could end up looking like bruising. :s

Although far less, I still worry, slightly, about even small symbols in discreet areas. Even things one doesn't think will ever date, like Japanese characters (or whatever), are still very much a reflection of current fashions and it is effectively the equivalent of branding oneself with a date stamp. Of course, if one doesn't mind that, that's fine. 

Not that I'm saying, for one minute, that I'm prejudiced against people who have tattoos, or that I wouldn't defend the right of people to choose to the death; but I feel people should be aware, before taking the plunge, that nothing (and certainly nothing even vaguely fashionable) is timeless.


----------



## mariabdc

To keep on topic - is there a Chloe symbol like a bird or something?[/quote]


Everyone... Thank you, again, for your input...

Div, I was thinking of the betty rings, but it wouldnt be very meaningful, would it? And, what if i fall for Chanel later on?
I may go to the tattoo parlor (they are extremely clean and sophisticated these days, arent they) to have a chat and a look... I will probably get carried away and get it straightaway, but I am determined to choose something meaningful and pretty small...


----------



## chloehandbags

lanasyogamama said:


> CHB, based on your avatar, I'm not so sure you couldn't live with a tiger tatoo!


 

I know! 

That's the thing - you'd think if anyone could have lived with a tiger on their leg for six weeks, without tiring of it, it would have been me, wouldn't you? 

But, looking at it, day after day, with no break at all (except when I was totally upright [I was on crutches, so that was fairly rare], or asleep!) was somehow different. Admittedly, it was a thigh to ankle cast and the tiger face was on the knee area, so I was forced to look at it pretty much all the time I was sitting down; so it probably is an extreme example, but still.

I'm really glad my mum drew that tiger, though, as I'm pretty sure I would have got a tattoo, otherwise, that I may well have lived to regret (frankly, I am/was the type that, otherwise, would have done!).


----------



## chloehandbags

mariabdc said:


> OK, ladies, you are putting me off...ush:
> 
> The reason i wanted a tattoo was that I am starting a new stage in my life, so i would like to "stamp" myself with a meaningful sign (not VISA's) to remind me of what I have been through and what I should look for in the future...
> 
> Something pretty small (smaller than a coin), perhaps a Japanese/Chinese word meaning freedom/happiness/fun/etc., on my lower back/buttocks so that I wont be ashamed of it when I am an old lady...
> 
> i will undoubtedly regret it in the long run, but right now i need to express what i am feeling on my body...
> 
> i suppose it is some sort of therapy...


 

Have you thought of commissioning a piece of jewellery (e.g. a bracelet), that is unique to you, with a meaningful symbol, or symbols? 

You could then wear it all the time, as a reminder and it could be on a part of your body that you could actually see most if the time. 

Or wouldn't that feel the same?


----------



## mariabdc

chloehandbags said:


> Have you thought of commissioning a piece of jewellery (e.g. a bracelet), that is unique to you, with a meaningful symbol, or symbols?
> 
> You could then wear it all the time, as a reminder and it could be on a part of your body that you could actually see most if the time.
> 
> Or wouldn't that feel the same?


 
It is a fantastic idea and would feel great, but i am afraid it would cost 10x!...ush:
i love diamonds, but for the time being i'd rather invest on bags...
However, i am going to mull it over... it makes sense... Thank you for your input, CHB, as always


----------



## chloehandbags

mariabdc said:


> It is a fantastic idea and would feel great, but i am afraid it would cost 10x!...ush:
> i love diamonds, but for the time being i'd rather invest on bags...
> However, i am going to mull it over... it makes sense... Thank you for your input, CHB, as always


 

No problem, maria! 

True, it probably would cost a bit more, but it wouldn't, necessarily, have to be diamond-set, of course. 

Also, if you worked out exactly what you wanted, you might be able to find something ready-made with that symbol, anyway.


----------



## mariabdc

chloehandbags said:


> No problem, maria!
> 
> True, it probably would cost a bit more, but it wouldn't, necessarily, have to be diamond-set, of course.
> 
> Also, if you worked out exactly what you wanted, you might be able to find something ready-made with that symbol, anyway.


 
I will do some research...
What i feel is difficult to word, especially in English:shame:, but i need to express it on my body as part of the process... i dont know whether this makes sense to anyone, but is a very deep feeling...

I feel very free, happy and positive at the moment, and would like a reminder of this for the future...

You are right that I may try and find other reminders, not necessarily a tattoo...


----------



## lanasyogamama

well, you seem to have put a lot of thought into it, and feel pretty sure that you want to move forward.  

What about the word "Joy" in a really cool font with something beautiful next to it, like a flower or a bird, something you find beautiful.

Or maybe a nice quote?  There were some neat ones at this site: http://thinkexist.com/quotations/joy/
and http://en.thinkexist.com/quotations/Happiness/


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mariabdc said:


> To keep on topic - is there a Chloe symbol like a bird or something?


 

Everyone... Thank you, again, for your input...

Div, I was thinking of the betty rings, but it wouldnt be very meaningful, would it? And, what if i fall for Chanel later on?
I may go to the tattoo parlor (they are extremely clean and sophisticated these days, arent they) to have a chat and a look... I will probably get carried away and get it straightaway, but I am determined to choose something meaningful and pretty small...[/QUOTE]

i would love the chloe horse thats on the equestrian bags!!!
but then im horse mad


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Actually, the wild horse motif would be quite a good choice for Chloe fans, wouldn't it? As it's an ongoing Chloe motif and is on the door of many of the European boutiques, including the one in Marbella. 

A wild horse would symbolise freedom, too.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

^^^
this would look beautiful!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ Ita!


----------



## jadecs89

mariabdc said:


> OK, ladies, you are putting me off...ush:
> 
> The reason i wanted a tattoo was that I am starting a new stage in my life, so i would like to "stamp" myself with a meaningful sign (not VISA's) to remind me of what I have been through and what I should look for in the future...
> 
> Something pretty small (smaller than a coin), perhaps a Japanese/Chinese word meaning freedom/happiness/fun/etc., on my lower back/buttocks so that I wont be ashamed of it when I am an old lady...
> 
> i will undoubtedly regret it in the long run, but right now i need to express what i am feeling on my body...
> 
> i suppose it is some sort of therapy...


 
I went through this situation 2 years ago and i thoguht long and hard and i felt it was also something i had to do to mark a new stage in life..
I got a star on my lower back about the size of a 10p with a cross inside it and little stars outlining the star. I still think its beautiful and it really means so much to me, It didnt hurt - it felt like cat scratches if that helps!


----------



## divnanata

I love the wild horse idea. VERY perfect. But since Maria is the canvas she must choose - LOL! Oddly I live in a community called "Wildhorse" and this theme is very prevalent since wild horses used to actually roam around here not too long ago. I used to dream of harnassing one when I was a little girl.  The ultimate would have been to have a pet horse and keep it in your back yard. Chloe girls run wild and FREE - love it!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

im glad my idea was a success, im think about this for me now,
i love horses anyway, im lucky enough have 6 of my own,
and it would say free spirt i think.......


----------



## brigitte0810

^Oh wow, six horses! I am so jealous! I love horses (doing some horse back riding as a hobby)!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








As for *mariabdc*, I know I am terribly old-fashioned and don't have any tattoos at all (too afraid of the pain and then too anxious about getting tired of this permanent image on the skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I think the classic thing is a completely new hair-do! When I once went onto a new stage in my life I cut it all off really radically - and loved the look! Of course this would not be anything that lasts and reminds you, but this is still always a refreshing option...


----------



## brigitte0810

And you could still do the little cute tattoo!


----------



## mariabdc

Thank you all for your ideas...

I quite like the horse logo. However, i've never been in touch with horses (except for a farm camp), so it wouldnt mean much...

I will check the links that LYM provided... You are really good on the web! (and a source of inspiration!)

In any case, thank you for being so understanding even when some of you wouldnt get a tattoo done... i guess each one of us has to find her own path to happiness, even if it means making mistakes...

PS I figure i am going to be a very fit and attractive 80 year old, so i will dare show my lower back tattoo off in my bikini at the geriatrics' paddling pool!


----------



## KittyKittyKitty

mariabdc said:


> Thank you all for your ideas...
> 
> I quite like the horse logo. However, i've never been in touch with horses (except for a farm camp), so it wouldnt mean much...
> 
> I will check the links that LYM provided... You are really good on the web! (and a source of inspiration!)
> 
> In any case, thank you for being so understanding even when some of you wouldnt get a tattoo done... i guess each one of us has to find her own path to happiness, even if it means making mistakes...
> 
> PS I figure i am going to be a very fit and attractive 80 year old, so i will dare show my lower back tattoo off in my bikini at the geriatrics' paddling pool!


 
mariabdc ~

I also felt the need to do something special for myself at a certain point in my life.

I treated myself to a special Watch that I wear everyday,  it's understated and most people don't even notice it or know what it is where I live.  

It's a Rolex Watch...  It is a classic and will never go out of style, makes me feel special and pampered. 

Really think long and hard about this.... It's permanent.  (I'm a Mom can you tell?)  As a side note I have 2 kids with tattoos:


My Son 27 has (3 seperate tatoos) a Cross, a Sun and an Upper arm Band that he designed.
My daughter 23 has a Dragon Fly on her lower back and the work "Believe" in a fancy font on the instep of her foot.
I wish that they would have went for the nice piece of jewelery instead of a tattoo

If I ever feel compelled to try a tattoo  I will get one of those Henna types that last a couple of weeks and then they are gone.

Kitty


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

My avatar is my tattoo, it's a tribute to someting special. I have it on my left ......


----------



## _so_what?

misschbby said:


> ozzy osbourne said if you want to be different nowadays do not get a tatoo everyone has one


 
Oh my, Ozzy was talking about me! 
I


----------



## DesigningStyle

I promised I would share a tattoo or two!  So here you are.  My rose on my foot.  I have had it for almost 15 years and still love it!  The stem goes right between the little piggies!






I did post it here in the shoe section and it only seemed fair that the image appear here too after all I promised you guys the pic first!  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...s-just-arrived-i-love-273463.html#post5862370


----------



## Souzie

I have 7 so okay...here we go:
 I have my eyebrows tattooed, a kanji on the back of my neck, a nautical star on each side of my stomach, a dragon on my left upper arm, an "ohm" symbal on my left wrist, the astrological symbol for capricorn on on my right wrist, and I have a lower back piece of a cherry blossom tree that's still healing as I speak.  The following pic was taken about 3 hours after I got it, so it looks really gross as my pores are still enlarged.  Meh...I will try to take more pictures of the rest of my tattoos.  Oh, and another thing...don't mind the sponge bob pants!!


----------



## mariabdc

Thank you, again...
I am still debating... I should have visited the tattoo parlor to check their designs yesterday, but have been landed with so much work that i wont be able to go downtown for a while...  Oh, the joy of being a freelancer!


----------



## imyflutterby

When I finally managed to get a divorce, it was such a huge, life-changing event for me, and I wanted to commemorate it too.  I got a tattoo on my lower back (tramp stamp) and every time I get a glimpse of it in the mirror, it reminds me of how far I've come, and how much better my life is now - I don't think I'll ever regret it, it almost signifies liberation for me.  

I discussed the design with the tattoo artist, and he put on paper what I was trying to describe.  I wanted a butterfly in the middle as that signifies many things to me, and on either side is a design which almost looks like thorns.

I would definitely suggest you talk to the artist as they may be able to come up with some ideas for you.  Good luck, I hope you manage to find something you love.


----------



## mariabdc

jadecs89  -I went through this situation 2 years ago and i thoguht long and hard and i felt it was also something i had to do to mark a new stage in life..
I got a star on my lower back about the size of a 10p with a cross inside it and little stars outlining the star. I still think its beautiful and it really means so much to me, It didnt hurt - it felt like cat scratches if that helps!



imyflutterby said:


> When I finally managed to get a divorce, it was such a huge, life-changing event for me, and I wanted to commemorate it too. I got a tattoo on my lower back (tramp stamp) and every time I get a glimpse of it in the mirror, it reminds me of how far I've come, and how much better my life is now - I don't think I'll ever regret it, it almost signifies liberation for me.
> I discussed the design with the tattoo artist, and he put on paper what I was trying to describe. I wanted a butterfly in the middle as that signifies many things to me, and on either side is a design which almost looks like thorns.
> I would definitely suggest you talk to the artist as they may be able to come up with some ideas for you. Good luck, I hope you manage to find something you love.


 
It is so good to hear that other women have felt the need to commemorate this life-changing event on their bodies... 

My husband and I split up about 10 weeks ago after struggling for 18 months to save our marriage... 
When he fist talked about leaving, my youngest son was just 15 days old, so i have been through a lot over the last year and a half... I had to nurse a baby and save my marriage at the same time...  I dont think i/we have failed, it just wasnt to meant to be...


Anyway, I feel so relieved, happy and optimistic now, that i need to express it in every possible way...  Life is good and i am going to live it to the full... I am a goddess and I deserve no less ... And so does every woman/tPFer....


----------



## Cat_uk

mariabdc said:


> It is so good to hear that other women have felt the need to commemorate this life-changing event on their bodies...
> 
> My husband and I split up about 10 weeks ago after struggling for 18 months to save our marriage...
> When he fist talked about leaving, my youngest son was just 15 days old, so i have been through a lot over the last year and a half... I had to nurse a baby and save my marriage at the same time... I dont think i/we have failed, it just wasnt to meant to be...
> 
> 
> Anyway, I feel so relieved, happy and optimistic now, that i need to express it in every possible way...  Life is good and i am going to live it to the full... I am a goddess and I deserve no less ... And so does every woman/tPFer....


 
It does sound like you have had a hell of a time, and I think coming out of the other side of it is def something to celebrate, and if a tatoo is what you want to do I say go for it. I'm so pleased that you feel so positive about everything, it shows how strong u must be!


----------



## brigitte0810

I agree, it really sounds as if you've been through hell... so sorry to hear that you had to go through that after giving birth to your son, makes me really sad and angry for you...
But then, as you describe it you sound so happy and strong now, I' amazed! Congratulations, that's wonderful! Probably it is better to be free if it simply didn't work for you...much better than being stuck in hell!
yes, do it, get a tattoo, do everything you feel you ahve to, you are entitled to and this would be a good symbolic act and sign for your new freedom!


----------



## lanasyogamama

You are so strong, such a survivor!  I can't wait to see a picture of whatever you choose.

And kudos to you for breastfeeding with all that other stress in your life!


----------



## joey beans

Here is mine, it goes down the right side of my ribcage, tiger lilies, my favorite flower and in 2 of my favorite colours ...





also if you look at it sideways the vines secretly spell out my name/signature... my name is Joanna can you see it ? the first big twist is the J followed by the o and a which are just like 2 loops and then the quick bumps are the n's followed by another loop that is the last a... if you saw my signature it would probably be easier to see




i drew it  oh and i'm leaning to take the picture so it looks a little stretched but you get the idea lol.


----------



## joey beans

I just realized it looks a little funny cropped like that so here you can see it relative to my body... 




weee jumping in punta cana


----------



## divnanata

Goddess wings?


----------



## imonpurseblog

I don't have a tattoo, but I considered one a couple of years ago when I was having a tough time.  I ended up buying a purse  to express it instead.  It was the Isabella Fiore "Me Hearty".  It has a tattoo design on it of a heart with chains.  I'm not suggesting this for you just sharing.  I still carry the purse and I get lots of compliments every time.

Sorry to hear about your tough times and I hope you find a way to express it somehow.  I certainly can understand your need/desire to do so.  I was even considering piercing my eyebrow    .  I'm glad now that I didn't though.


----------



## mariabdc

Thank you for your kind words, ladies...
I believe the reason i feel so strong and optimistic is that, in the end, i decided that I had had enough, took control of the situation and asked him to leave... after that all i felt was relief! Not a single tear, i can assure you, just  relief and sheer joy ...
*Div*, we goddesses lack wings... they could interfere with our incognito activities and wouldnt look nice with high end bags...


----------



## mariabdc

lanasyogamama said:


> You are so strong, such a survivor! I can't wait to see a picture of whatever you choose.
> 
> And kudos to you for breastfeeding with all that other stress in your life!


 
Thank you, LYM... I breastfed him for over 11 months until the little rascal decided he preferred more substantial food and quitted... I was quite sad, but i couldnt force him... He is such a stubborn boy!
Breasfeeding is the easiest aspect of motherhood, imo. You just lay back and let it happen (i must say my children have always had a good appetite).... Breastfeeding is so convenient, hygienic and good for the infant...


----------



## chodessa

Maria..
Thank you so much for sharing your story...it must be difficult to share with us. 
I applaud your strength and can't see wait tattoo you decide on.
You definitely deserve it, after childbirth and now for you new found freedom..
You go girl...


----------



## lanasyogamama

mariabdc said:


> Thank you, LYM... I breastfed him for over 11 months until the little rascal decided he preferred more substantial food and quitted... I was quite sad, but i couldnt force him... He is such a stubborn boy!
> Breasfeeding is the easiest aspect of motherhood, imo. You just lay back and let it happen (i must say my children have always had a good appetite).... Breastfeeding is so convenient, hygienic and good for the infant...



Totally agree, I am very pro breastfeeding.  I just mentioned it because I found the first month very painful and difficult, after that it was a piece of cake.


----------



## ivylouwho

Joey beans, were you bean??? 
Thats a great pic! ^ LOL! I love it and your lilies are gorgeous!!!! 
Did you bring our Jaune on VayCay with you????


----------



## FashionMIKE

I am seriously considering it =]


----------



## joey beans

ivylouwho said:


> Joey beans, were you bean???
> Thats a great pic! ^ LOL! I love it and your lilies are gorgeous!!!!
> Did you bring our Jaune on VayCay with you????



Oh you know I bean around...   thanks dear ! 
This vacation was a few months pre-jaune  but I can't wait to wear my jaune with a tan this summer !!


----------



## FrankieP

Finally got around to taking a 'later' pic of my lotus. 

click for bigger


----------



## FrankieP

Finally got around to taking a 'later' pic of my lotus. My own design, I had it done in Brisbane on Feb 02 this year. 

click for bigger


----------



## FrankieP

There are a few tattoo threads on tPF! Finally got around to taking a 'later' pic of my lotus, it was done in early Feb, my own design. 

click for bigger


----------



## ivylouwho

VenetiaWanter said:


> ivylouwho - I wanted to get a tattoo on my foot like yours, but would get stars instead...how painful was it?


 
I cannot lie................ it hurt a bit ush:  But it was over soon enough!


----------



## bedhead

^^FrankieP, love your lotus!

I have a lot of tattoos, some of which are very meaningful, and some of which I just find aesthetically pleasing. My entire back is covered, my upper arms are mostly covered, and my lower legs are covered. My two favorites are my cherry blossoms on my arm (photo included) and the matching tandem bicycles I got with my soon-to-be-husband (we're getting married next Saturday!).


----------



## FrankieP

Sod the pain.. oh yeh, it hurts whilst you're there, but the high you have once it's done lasts much longer and the second I was done getting my lotus I was thinking _"right.. now, what next..?"_ 

Besides, they stop and start over maybe 5 seconds or so each part. The pain builds but about when you're thinking it's getting too much they stop, and it instantly goes away. Whilst getting mine done I was thinking about those who get _massive_ tatts, with huge areas of dark shading, and wondering how they get through it all, but as soon as mine was over I understood - they get it all done because after each section they forget the pain and just think about the next, as I had!


----------



## Souzie

I have 7.  I have my eyebrows tattooed, a kanji on the back of my neck, a nautical star on each side of my stomach, a dragon on my left upper arm, an "ohm" symbal on my left wrist, the astrological symbol for capricorn on on my right wrist, and I have a lower back piece of a cherry blossom tree that was done lat week.  I will post pics later.


----------



## imyflutterby

mariabdc said:


> My husband and I split up about 10 weeks ago after struggling for 18 months to save our marriage...
> 
> When he fist talked about leaving, my youngest son was just 15 days old, so i have been through a lot over the last year and a half... I had to nurse a baby and save my marriage at the same time... I dont think i/we have failed, it just wasnt to meant to be...
> 
> Anyway, I feel so relieved, happy and optimistic now, that i need to express it in every possible way...  Life is good and i am going to live it to the full... I am a goddess and I deserve no less ... And so does every woman/tPFer....


 
I know exactly how you feel, and yes, you deserve the best! Hugs to you.


----------



## impasto

This is my tattoo I got about a month and a half ago. I just had it touched up last week, but it is still healing, so here is an older picture. I had the pink brightened a little and white added to the blank spots. Yes, it hurt like hell, but i got through it and it was worth it. The touch up didn't hurt as bad, but as you can see there was a lot of outlining to do on the original. Owww!


----------



## flower71

I am with you all the way, you have to show pics! 
Thank you for sharing your hard experience (and the good ones too, i'm 100% pro breastfeeding and i felt sad when my baby didn't give me a thought after 10 months of it, he wanted more food!!). 
The TPF sure has helped us all in one way or another (not our bank accounts though...)
as for the tatoo: what about an angel?


----------



## Souzie

Got around to taking some pics. Sorry, some of them look kind of blurry. They were taken in the dark in front of the comp with only the flash.:shame:


----------



## Souzie

Okay, here are some of them. Sorry for the blurry ones...they were taken in the dark with only the flash. I will post my lower back piece when it's healed. Scabs are still falling off everywhere....eeeeeee


----------



## ivylouwho

impasto said:


> View attachment 401139
> 
> 
> This is my tattoo I got about a month and a half ago. I just had it touched up last week, but it is still healing, so here is an older picture. I had the pink brightened a little and white added to the blank spots. Yes, it hurt like hell, but i got through it and it was worth it. The touch up didn't hurt as bad, but as you can see there was a lot of outlining to do on the original. Owww!



Ooooh! I like it!


----------



## swee7bebe

i just got this last night...on  my inner right ankle...


----------



## FrankieP

^ Love it! Looks great for so fresh, too, it's not even red.


----------



## ivylouwho

Here's a better pic of my clovers!!


----------



## gemruby41

I got this done almost 10 years ago.


----------



## vanessa225

I have a tiny tatt of Hello Kitty on my thigh/butt-cheek area... I got it when I was 19 and probably wouldn't do it again, but I love it.  It reminds me of my youth and to never take myself too seriously.

And I found that it really didn't hurt...  (It's mainly black-work too, so I was worried about the pain.)  The key is to get it on a fatty part of your body... when it gets near a bone, that's when it's supposed to hurt the worst...


----------



## swee7bebe

here's my first tattoo on my lower back.  it's an old pic, taken after i got the tattoo done 3 years ago.


----------



## KeLLi23xo

I have 3.  This was my first.  I want to get it covered up and have stars done instead of the flowers.  And I was going to have my dad's initials and his birthdate and date of death.  My dad just passed on March 23rd. 





My 2nd one




And my absolute favorite one


----------



## sunnypoo

i have a black abstract design on my back - two birds. :]


----------



## Kpassa

When I was in the Navy a lot of my friends would get a tattoo at every new port the visited, living postcards.  I never got any because I didn't want something that would look stupid on me when I was old.  With modern cosmetic surgery that isn't really an issue anymore.


----------



## aaallabama

swee7bebe said:


> i just got this last night...on  my inner right ankle...



_*^^ OMG, i wanna copy this one!!!*_


----------



## swee7bebe

aaallabama said:


> _*^^ OMG, i wanna copy this one!!!*_



hahaha...um...i copied it from rihanna.  it's almost exactly like the one she has on her neck.  i  it.


----------



## schwinn3

I have one, on my lower back of two hearts, very small since I'm not a big tattoo person, I got this as a personal reminder of something quite...personal, lol.  I am actually thinking of getting one more but I am positive that it probably won't be for a few years, it has to be the right tattoo and I just haven't thought of it yet.  I might get a third because everyone in my family, cousins and all, got a tattoo of something that symbolizes our heritage and family name, I always told myself I'd only get one, but obviously that's going to change.  When/if I get the next two, they will also be small.


----------



## mariabdc

Thank you for your input and, particularly, the pics...

chodessa... it wasnt difficult to share my story with all of you... in fact, i felt i ought to tell the Chloe gang (though some of you already knew from PMs)... 

perhaps some of my bizarre posts/behavior result from this experience...

tPF and the bags have kept me sane when things were going really bad... thinking of bags was so good, it took my mind off other worries ... though it has been a very expensive therapy!
I dont regret it, though... and can boast four beautiful chloes now that make me the happiest woman on earth...


----------



## ceseeber

Here's my blind attempt at photographing my ink. Since it's symmetrical, using one's imagination can figure out what the sun looks like. I like it, but at the same time I'm hoping to get something bigger and bolder to cover it up. I'm leaning in the direction of a cherry blossom tree, but it seems as if it is a popular design. This link shows that tattoo design I love, love, love!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/reana/2254701804/


----------



## swee7bebe

this is my first tattoo...it's on my lower back. sorry for the poor quality pic...it was taken w/ my cell phone right after i got it 3 years ago :shame:






i just got this one on saturday night...it's on the inside of my right ankle.  love, love, love this one.    the first one was kind of an impulse thing (i picked it out when i was at the tattoo place) but i've been wanting the second one for a while.


----------



## Souzie

Here are my cherry blossoms


----------



## kellykapoor

I have a tattoo on my back that goes shoulder to shoulder, up to my neck and down to my bra strap.  It is personal and meaningful to me, but I don't think tattoos have to be....if you like it, get it.  It's your body and you have this one life....

here is a crap picture I took myself:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anjaliluvsu/1579114398/


----------



## misschbby

woah that is some tattoo  . What does it represent ?


----------



## CleoCouture

Tagullah said:


> Everyone I know who has had a tattoo done has said the experience is INCREDIBLY painful .


 
I have a tatoo on my upper arm and it really didnt hurt a bit!  If that's all that's stopping you, go ahead and take the plunge!  You'll be glad you did it!


----------



## kellykapoor

As far as pain goes, my backpiece was 12 hours (4 sittings at 3 hours each) of pure hell.   However, I also have both calves tattooed and they were not too bad. Well, I could not read a book during my session, but I was not cursing and sweating the whole time either.

My tattooer told me that the torso tends to hurt more.  Arms and legs hurt less. I have heard feet are the WORST pain ever.


----------



## b00mbaka

I have a small tattoo on the inside of my left wrist that took literally 3 minutes from start to finish! It didn't hurt one bit but then again it is one color and a simple design. It is of this: http://www.welltempered.net/adinkra/htmls/adinkra/dwen.htm


----------



## FullyLoaded

^^Lovely


----------



## sooner_girl20

xsouzie said:


> Here are my cherry blossoms


 
WOW! That is beautiful!


----------



## Souzie

*FullyLoaded *and *sooner_girl20*

Thank you!  I have to go in for a touch up soon.  If you look closely, the blossom in the middle is fainter than the rest.  I asked everyone else if they noticed anything and it usually takes them awhile to see it.  But it bothers me because I look at it all the time and see it right away.


----------



## laurasaur

sooner_girl20 said:


> WOW! That is beautiful!


i agree, really unique and so pretty


----------



## Souzie

^^
Thanks!!  It was actually a cover up.  I had some tribal work before that.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I just got a new one last weekend with my brother and fiance!  We're quite the quirky little family, us 3.  On Saturday we realized it was 6 months exactly until our wedding and decided to go tuxedo shopping.  The store was crowded and we decided to leave.  *Randomly* my brother said "hey, we should all 3 of us get tattoos together to mark the occasion!" - long story short, all three of us got tattoos on our right hips of Murakami-inspired cherries.  The cherry is a symbol/inside joke with  us - has been for a long time.  As our family struggles with depression/mania - we decided we wanted to get an animated cherry - and immediately remembered the cherry mania that was the cerises line for Louis Vuitton, done by Murakami.  







We wanted something to make us smile.  I even named mine "happy" teeheehee.  I have pictures, but being a gastric bypass patient, my lower abdomen is *covered* with excess skin and stretch marks - hence, not so pretty.  It was actually quite a feat finding an artist to tattoo me - and my skin needed to be held in place by my fiance during the actual tattooing.  We went in between two large indented stretch marks with the piece.  I lost 160 pounds - and am very proud of my body.  I do not plan on having skin removal surgery. The cherry is for us three to know about - like a birth mark that we all have.  It's not like I ever show my abdomen, as it would provoke quite a bit of questions from onlookers.  

If you'd like to see it, e-mail me.  I'm not gonna post it because it's a bit wonky looking - don't wanna scare anyone :blink:


----------



## lambiepie

*XSOUZIE*... Your tat is freakin amazing! Me loves it!


----------



## kathyt

I have two. The pisces symbol  on my inner ankle right-Looks like an H ( Rihanna has a similar one behind her ear), and I have a jagged cross on my foot in the center-left! I got the cross because Jesus has truely been walking with me and the pisces cause I just turned 30 (March 10). I want atleast four more.  To me I love my tattoos cause they show a part of my life. I don't ever wonna removed them. It really didn't hurt but here r tips if u get a tattoo-what I live by;
1. Research where u want to go
2. Research their work
3. Decide what u want, where u want it, size
4. Don't let the artist change ur mind.
5.  U can change anything about it until the needle actually begins. 
Its a lifelong thing, be proud, and get something that means something.


----------



## Souzie

^^
Thank you!!


----------



## xsavagex

wow *xsouzie* LOVE your cherry blossoms. Beautiful!


----------



## Souzie

^^
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Souzie

LivinLuxuriously said:


> I just got a new one last weekend with my brother and fiance! We're quite the quirky little family, us 3. On Saturday we realized it was 6 months exactly until our wedding and decided to go tuxedo shopping. The store was crowded and we decided to leave. *Randomly* my brother said "hey, we should all 3 of us get tattoos together to mark the occasion!" - long story short, all three of us got tattoos on our right hips of Murakami-inspired cherries. The cherry is a symbol/inside joke with us - has been for a long time. As our family struggles with depression/mania - we decided we wanted to get an animated cherry - and immediately remembered the cherry mania that was the cerises line for Louis Vuitton, done by Murakami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted something to make us smile. I even named mine "happy" teeheehee. I have pictures, but being a gastric bypass patient, my lower abdomen is *covered* with excess skin and stretch marks - hence, not so pretty. It was actually quite a feat finding an artist to tattoo me - and my skin needed to be held in place by my fiance during the actual tattooing. We went in between two large indented stretch marks with the piece. I lost 160 pounds - and am very proud of my body. I do not plan on having skin removal surgery. The cherry is for us three to know about - like a birth mark that we all have. It's not like I ever show my abdomen, as it would provoke quite a bit of questions from onlookers.
> 
> If you'd like to see it, e-mail me. I'm not gonna post it because it's a bit wonky looking - don't wanna scare anyone :blink:


 
Wow...congrats on losing weight and on your new cherry.  I'm sure it looks fabulous.   Tattoos shouldn't be for anyone else but ourselves!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I kinda think I want *one* more tattoo before I move from my quaint little college town, get married, and become a *gulp* grown up.  I think I want a lady bug on a rib on my left side.  It's a stretch mark free area.  I want it to look like it just landed there - as a symbol of good luck - just perched, preparing to crawl itself from rib-to-rib... does this sound strange?  lol.  It's my birthday today... I'm getting birthday money... hmmm...

Something like this:


----------



## Hats

I've got an appt for Wednesday to get my first tattoo!  I'm so excited about it. 

It's the word 'Breathe' translated into the Elvish Tengwar script (and yes, I've had several people do it, so it doesn't say like...boob, or something, lol).  

I'm not entirely sure where I want to put it, but it's basically a reminder for me to just relax (I get super stressed and then have panic attacks) and take a deep breath.  The script comes from the idea that well, A) I'm a big fantasy dork and B) it's something that means something to me and not everyone else can read it.  

^_^

I'll post pictures when I get it done ^__^


----------



## nvchampagne

No.  I think if you have a small, indiscreet one then ok but not into the "Amy Winehouse" look!


----------



## i_wona

kellykapoor said:


> I have a tattoo on my back that goes shoulder to shoulder, up to my neck and down to my bra strap. It is personal and meaningful to me, but I don't think tattoos have to be....if you like it, get it. It's your body and you have this one life....
> 
> here is a crap picture I took myself:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/anjaliluvsu/1579114398/


 
Holy cow! That's amazing!


----------



## DesigningStyle

LivinLuxuriously said:


> I kinda think I want *one* more tattoo before I move from my quaint little college town, get married, and become a *gulp* grown up. I think I want a lady bug on a rib on my left side. It's a stretch mark free area. I want it to look like it just landed there - as a symbol of good luck - just perched, preparing to crawl itself from rib-to-rib... does this sound strange? lol. It's my birthday today... I'm getting birthday money... hmmm...
> 
> Something like this:


 
*LivinLuxoriously*,  In addition to my other foot tat, I used to have a ladybug and within 3 months of having it it got pretty blurry...was told it was because it as so small.  I have since had it covered with a gorgeous rose.  Perhaps I will post that pic here one day.  If you are going that small be sure to have the BEST artist do it.  I know when I watched Miami Ink I can still rememeber the woman there doing a penny tat on someone and they were concerned about it getting blurry and looking like a blob...and she is a damn good artist.  Oh, and I should add that I got in my bikini area and there was absolutely no fat there at all and i never gained weight or did anything that should have effected it.  I would be careful going small cause it can turn into a blob.  (And my lady bug was so cute...I had them do a instead of a spot a black heart where the wings met!)  Also, when I went for the coverup I had a woman artist do the rose and she found it disturbing that I would have an insect in that female area!  I thought that was funny!


----------



## mariabdc

Wow, kellykapoor and Frankie... very nice tattoos...
I have been checking the adinkra symbols recommended by b00mbaka and i may get one of them... some of them are very meaningful...
i just need to make up my mind and find the time to visit the parlor... but life is too hectic at the moment with work and the children!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

mariabdc said:


> Thank you for your input and, particularly, the pics...
> 
> chodessa... it wasnt difficult to share my story with all of you... in fact, i felt i ought to tell the Chloe gang (though some of you already knew from PMs)...
> 
> perhaps some of my bizarre posts/behavior result from this experience...
> 
> tPF and the bags have kept me sane when things were going really bad... thinking of bags was so good, it took my mind off other worries ... though it has been a very expensive therapy!
> I dont regret it, though... and can boast four beautiful chloes now that make me the happiest woman on earth...



oh hun,
 you poor thing what a rough time, i to always come on here to take my mind of stuff the chloe gang are the best on this forum. i love them all!
i hope everything goes better for you in the future!!!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

kellykapoor said:


> I have a tattoo on my back that goes shoulder to shoulder, up to my neck and down to my bra strap.  It is personal and meaningful to me, but I don't think tattoos have to be....if you like it, get it.  It's your body and you have this one life....
> 
> here is a crap picture I took myself:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/anjaliluvsu/1579114398/



oh wow now thats a tattoo!
beautiful detail where did you get that one done!


----------



## Vintagecharm

Minimouse said:


> Oh dear, am I the only chicken round here who wouldn't be brave enough to have a tattoo done, not even for the prize of a Chloe bag?


 
Ditto for me although I new a 80 year old lady who had a "Broken chain" put on her upper arm. Way to go I say


----------



## Vintagecharm

valerieteo said:


> i have a tattoo and have never regretted it. its on my right shoulder blade and i love it to death!!
> 
> p.s. took it the day i got it so its covered in cling wrap


 
This is beautiful:okay:


----------



## chiapet

kellykapoor said:


> I have a tattoo on my back that goes shoulder to shoulder, up to my neck and down to my bra strap. It is personal and meaningful to me, but I don't think tattoos have to be....if you like it, get it. It's your body and you have this one life....
> 
> here is a crap picture I took myself:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/anjaliluvsu/1579114398/


 

kelly your tatto is amazing!


----------



## bnjj

I got a tattoo in memory of my sister when I was in Vegas the last few days.  It is a line from Foreigner's "I Want To Know What Love Is" as that was her favourite song and played at her funeral when she passed away last May.  It's on my lower back (the strings in the pic are from the camera cord).


----------



## LissiSays

.::Charisma::. said:


> *Oh really? Hmm... I must have gotten the wrong info then. I was told it was a much harder and painful procedure. Thanks for clearing it up for me.*



Charisma, it is my understanding that removing a tattoo is much more painful than getting one. I know one person started the removal process and said he would have kept the tattoo if he knew how painful it was going to be. I've seen a tattoo removal get done on LA Ink. It can be a long and painful process.

That is why I always say that you should make sure you are getting something you really want!


----------



## Jahpson

I do have a tattoo. Its like a vine branch on my lowerbackside. (people call it the tramp stamp). Its pretty huge. 

embarassed to post pics


----------



## pinksugah

br00kelynx said:


> Lyrics from my favorite band, Rilo Kiley.
> This was the first day I got it done. I've had it about 5 months now..


 


Wow!! I'm in love with your tattoo. I'd really want to see some recent pics of it w/o shoes. *PLUH*-*EEEZ*!


----------



## ashleydanielle4

i have one on my foot, as you can see in my icon. i've had it for just over a year & i love it. it was really just a spur of the moment thing, so i did make sure to get a small one that could be covered easily. actually you never really see it because flip flops cover it & thats basically all i wear. 

here's a better picture of it,




i want another but the pain was so bad i'm too big of a wuss to ever go back.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

can't wait to get my first tattoo...


----------



## RockRollCowgrl

I do have a bunch of tattoos that got I when I worked at a tattoo studio many years ago...


----------



## twin53

no tattoos for me


----------



## Souzie

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I do have a tattoo. Its like a vine branch on my lowerbackside. (people call it the tramp stamp). Its pretty huge.
> 
> embarassed to post pics


 
That's weird.  I never heard of that term until recently.  Why is it called that anyway?  I would've thought that a boob or butt tattoo would be more of a tramp stamp.  Eeeee...I'm embarassed now because I have a tramp stamp too!! ush:


----------



## LissiSays

xsouzie said:


> That's weird.  I never heard of that term until recently.  Why is it called that anyway?  I would've thought that a boob or butt tattoo would be more of a tramp stamp.  Eeeee...I'm embarassed now because I have a tramp stamp too!! ush:



I hate when people call a tattoo on the lower back a "tramp stamp." I know they call it that because it is the typical place for a girl to put a tattoo. And unfortunately, a lot of real life "tramps" have a tattoo on that spot. Therefore, we are all immediately labeled.


----------



## Hats

Finally got my tattoo!  

Like I posted before it says "Breathe" in Tengwar, which is J.R.R. Tolkien's made-up, Elvish language.  There is an actual language that he created (the ancient Klingon, lol) but I don't know it, and I can't think of what it's called at the moment.  But Tengwar is just the "writing style."

Anyway, without further ado...


(Sorry for the strange coloring...my apartment was being weird...)

Edit:  And the shine is from the lotion I'm supposed to be putting on it, lol, sorry!


----------



## More4Me

I have a butterfly and a rose.

Will post pics later.


----------



## sooner_girl20

Hats said:


> Finally got my tattoo!
> 
> Like I posted before it says "Breathe" in Tengwar, which is J.R.R. Tolkien's made-up, Elvish language. There is an actual language that he created (the ancient Klingon, lol) but I don't know it, and I can't think of what it's called at the moment. But Tengwar is just the "writing style."
> 
> Anyway, without further ado...
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the strange coloring...my apartment was being weird...)
> 
> Edit: And the shine is from the lotion I'm supposed to be putting on it, lol, sorry!


 

I LOVE it! Such a pretty script.  How painful was it to get it done on the foot like that?


----------



## addisonshopper

I have 3
One on my right breast a black panther crawling down my breast..
One on my upper left shoulder- my name with a red rose
And the last one I got about 4 years ago- a set of eyes on my lower back- one is winking and the other is colored green... I got the eyelashes and all- I wanted to get "I see you looking" written on it, but it was so painful to me, I cringed the entire time, I could not think of even staying to let him outline that sentence on my back...
the next one I get will be a black heart colored in on my lower neck, I have been wanting this one for a while now...


----------



## Hats

sooner_girl20 said:


> I LOVE it! Such a pretty script.  How painful was it to get it done on the foot like that?




Actually, it wasn't that bad!  I took some Advil before I went cause I knew that everyone said that it would hurt.  It didn't bleed at all (I thought that it would) and it's not red at all.  

The place that hurt the most was the "h" right where it goes in between my toes...but that might have been because that's where he started and WOW, I was NOT expecting the pain that he started with.  

But after that first little swish and after he told me to stop flexing, lol, I was able to relax and it went fine!  I really really love it, and when it heals a bit more, I'll take a picture with my shoes/flip flops.  It's perfect with ballet flats and flip flops.  it so much!


----------



## kellykapoor

Thanks Ladies!  Believe it or not, it still takes me by surprise sometimes. Since it is on my back, I just don't notice it most of the time.  

The "reason" behind my tattoo was my entry into Motherhood.  We adopted our daughter into our family and I wanted a significant physical experience to go along with all the paperwork and interviews.   One rule in our house: Go big or go home - so that's how I ended up with this backpiece! 

Maria - YOU KNOW I think you rock!  I cannot wait to see/hear how your story unfolds.


----------



## Tutu

Here is an update on my rib tattoo:







The artist finished the crosses and the background, all that's left now is the color (red & white) and the rest of the roses  He was so fully booked again that my next session is in late June :/ 

(...The photo doesn't really do the tattoo much justice, it looks a lot better IRL...)


----------



## FijiBuni

nsynchic20 said:


> Mine is my last name in Farsi (the Persian language) as I am half Persian.  This was taken just a few hours after it was done, so don't mind the blood!



I'm half persian too!! I want to get a farsi tattoo also


----------



## ellacoach

I don't have one yet, but I've been wanting to get my son's name tattooed in Chinese on my lower back. I want something meaningful, but not obvious, if that makes sense. My husband said when I'm ready he'll go with me and maybe get another tattoo (he has 2). I'm nervous about the pain (but I've had a baby...it can't be as bad as that right?). 
I also worry because I looked online to get the Chinese spelling of my son's name, and I feel like I should have someone verify it's correct before I go through with it.


----------



## babylicious

This is my 2nd tattoo that I just got 2 days ago.. its on my left wrist


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

ellacoach said:


> I don't have one yet, but I've been wanting to get my son's name tattooed in Chinese on my lower back. I want something meaningful, but not obvious, if that makes sense. My husband said when I'm ready he'll go with me and maybe get another tattoo (he has 2). I'm nervous about the pain (but I've had a baby...it can't be as bad as that right?).
> I also worry because I looked online to get the Chinese spelling of my son's name, and I feel like I should have someone verify it's correct before I go through with it.



I'm sure there must be a pf'er that is Chinese that would be able to verify it for you.


----------



## chloehandbags

mariabdc said:


> My husband and I split up about 10 weeks ago after struggling for 18 months to save our marriage...
> When he fist talked about leaving, my youngest son was just 15 days old, so i have been through a lot over the last year and a half... I had to nurse a baby and save my marriage at the same time... I dont think i/we have failed, it just wasnt to meant to be...
> 
> 
> Anyway, I feel so relieved, happy and optimistic now, that i need to express it in every possible way...  Life is good and i am going to live it to the full... I am a goddess and I deserve no less ... And so does every woman/tPFer....


 

So sorry to hear about what you went through, maria, it must have been tough. 

But so glad to hear that you are now feeling happy and optimistic.


----------



## mariabdc

chloehandbags said:


> So sorry to hear about what you went through, maria, it must have been tough.
> 
> But so glad to hear that you are now feeling happy and optimistic.


 
Thanks, CHB... it was hard, but it belongs to the past now... 
Joining tPF helped me focus on other things... the problem now is that I am hooked (both to tPF and to expensive bags)... but, at least, there is no-one at home to judge me if i buy another bag or to remind me that I ALREADY have two other bags in chocolate... I am free to buy, sell and get into debt, which is really nice... and i will never allow anyone to restrict my freedom in this regard... In fact, i am determined to find a millionaire who will sponsor my bag addiction...


----------



## toiletduck

What's your son's name?  Are you trying to get it to sound similar to Chinese or the meaning of the name to be Chinese?  Also, do you want Mandarin or Cantonese?


----------



## jcsprstr

Hi there,

I also want to get a tattoo (a small one on the back of my neck), but I'm waiting until this new ink comes out that is supposed to be permanent, but easily removable (1 laser session)... just in case I change my mind in a few years...

http://www.freedom2ink.com/default.asp

Anyway, thought I'd let you know about it in case you wanted to wait with me.


----------



## Hats

babylicious said:


> This is my 2nd tattoo that I just got 2 days ago.. its on my left wrist




Is that white ink?    I have been wanting one forever, but it seems like it's hard to find someone who is willing to do it.  How did they do it?  What did they say when you got it?

(Hehe, sorry for being so nosy, but I do want one!!)


----------



## ellacoach

toiletduck said:


> What's your son's name? Are you trying to get it to sound similar to Chinese or the meaning of the name to be Chinese? Also, do you want Mandarin or Cantonese?


 
My son's name is Wyatt. This is the one I had picked out, the website says it's the chinese name for Wyatt. thanks for your help, and if you have any suggestions about something different using my son's name that would be great!! 

http://chineseculture.about.com/library/name/male/na_wyatt.htm


----------



## toiletduck

^^ It seems like Mandarin to me and it's just the phonics of "Wyatt" as there is no such name as "Wyatt" in Chinese.  Whenever you are translating English names to Chinese names you are just going by the sound and not the meaning.  To be truthful, the Chinese version of "Wyatt" does not have meaning at all so please think carefully about this.

If you write it in PinYin (Chinese Phonics) it is "Huai Ye De" (who-ai yeh duh) and not really how you would pronounce "Wyatt" in English.


----------



## toiletduck

I should also add that the characters are written in Simplified Chinese and have less strokes (and I think is less pleasing to the eye) than Traditional Chinese characters.


----------



## b00mbaka

That was very interesting! Thanks for the info. But even after it comes out, you should probably still wait awhile to find out it's effects (like if it changes color after a year or something). Good Luck!


----------



## ellacoach

toiletduck said:


> I should also add that the characters are written in Simplified Chinese and have less strokes (and I think is less pleasing to the eye) than Traditional Chinese characters.


 
Thanks so much for your help! I should probably think about this a bit more and maybe head in a different direction...I just don't know what...:s. Thanks again!!!


----------



## toiletduck

No problem! I'm glad I could help 

Chinese is a rather complex language with meanings behind certain characters that may look funny when paired with another...if that makes any sense! 

I looked up the meaning of your son's name and it means "Son of Guy". Was there a particular reason behind then name? Perhaps you could think of an idea from there...or maybe choose a less complicated language for his name?  I think it's a lovely idea for you to do something like this for your son!  And no, I seriously doubt the tattoo will hurt more than giving birth! (although I've never done the latter)


----------



## ellacoach

toiletduck said:


> No problem! I'm glad I could help
> 
> Chinese is a rather complex language with meanings behind certain characters that may look funny when paired with another...if that makes any sense!
> 
> I looked up the meaning of your son's name and it means "Son of Guy". Was there a particular reason behind then name? Perhaps you could think of an idea from there...or maybe choose a less complicated language for his name? I think it's a lovely idea for you to do something like this for your son! And no, I seriously doubt the tattoo will hurt more than giving birth! (although I've never done the latter)


 
Nope, no particular reason we choose his name other than DH and I both loved it. And 3 years ago it wasn't as popular as it's slowly becoming now, so that was another reason. I'll have to keep thinking of something I could do that involves my son...maybe his date of birth, or something else. 

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## gutu28

This is my most recent one:




It's on the inside of my left heel.

I also have this one on the back of my neck:




I have a palm tree on my right hip and a flower on the top of my right foot, but I don't have pictures of them on this womputer..  They are SO addicting! I want "Love never fails..."  on the inside of my wrist, but Im going to wait a little while before I get it.  I love them all 

ETA: Hmm..I wonder why my pictures aren't working...


----------



## shopETOH

I happy for you mariabdc that things are better for you and you in a place where you feel more optimistic about the future.  It must have been a rough time, but it's behind you now.  May the future be better and bring you much happiness!!!  Can't wait to see the finished tattoo!!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

so have an idea of what you want yet?


----------



## LissiSays

Hats said:


> Is that white ink?    I have been wanting one forever, but it seems like it's hard to find someone who is willing to do it.  How did they do it?  What did they say when you got it?
> 
> (Hehe, sorry for being so nosy, but I do want one!!)



No way! I was wondering the same thing. So pass on some of that nosy guilt to me. I want to know too. *Babylicious*, that tattoo is awesome!

Random: Woot! Post #1000.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

oh wow i haven't updated this in a while! as i posted earlier on in this thread, i got my first tattoo in September 2005, but then in 2007 i went on a rampage and got 4, and right before i came back to Malaysia i got another one. so now i have *6* , and here they are in chronological order:

*September 17, 2005
Lower back
Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil -- with a twist*







*April 27, 2007
Front right hip
Butterfly
*





*June 13, 2007 (2 in one sitting)

Right inner ankle
Hindi word for 'Courage', written in Sanskrit*






*Between shoulder blades
Hindi word for 'Strength', written in Sanskrit*






*December 18, 2007
Right wrist
Hindi word for 'Faith', written in Sanskrit*





*
April 2, 2008
Left rear hip
Saffron*






yikes. i _have _racked up a few, haven't i?


----------



## babylicious

Hats said:


> Is that white ink?    I have been wanting one forever, but it seems like it's hard to find someone who is willing to do it.  How did they do it?  What did they say when you got it?
> 
> (Hehe, sorry for being so nosy, but I do want one!!)



haha, yea its white ink. they just tattoo you as they would if you were to ask for black ink. they didnt really say anything , just asked why white and not black. 

something to keep in mind though, if you have tan color skin, its going to fade real fast. other than that, i say go for it!

*LissiSays*, Thanks!


----------



## jc2239

babylicious said:


> This is my 2nd tattoo that I just got 2 days ago.. its on my left wrist



beautiful!  i've been wanting to get a white in one for ages as well, but don't have the courage ush:.


----------



## Mattd7474

I just got my first one on monday! waiting on the batteries to charge! Your going to LOVE IT!


----------



## Mattd7474

Gonna show it later... I dont like the picture I took


----------



## Luva Pug

I love everyones tattoos!!
I only have 1 small flower on my wrist. I HATE it, i hated it as soon as it was finished. My Mum was booked in to get a tat on her foot and while i was in the parlour i was like oooh i like that one!
I regret it, i would love to have it covered up!

I do want more though, but i have learnt not to rush into them!
My Mum has 3 and she loves all of hers, i think she thought about each one for a year before she finally had each one!

I want a small black butterfly on my right rib, just underneath my armpit to celebrate passing my exams!


----------



## Mattd7474

Here is mine! I might get it filled in, not sure yet!

sorry if it comes up small! I am having issues today with the camera!


----------



## Noegirl05

I have 2... 1 of my virgo sign on my lower back and 1 in between my breast


----------



## babylicious

Mattd7474 said:


> Here is mine! I might get it filled in, not sure yet!
> 
> sorry if it comes up small! I am having issues today with the camera!



wow, nice!


*jc2239*, thanks! i didnt think i was going to do it either but i just decided to take the plunge and go with it! i love it now!


----------



## Ceremony3

very first tattoo...located in the middle of my lower back also known as a "tramp stamp" it's a face of a monkey with a sunray outline



2nd: random sparaticly placed tiny stars on my back (random drive, just wanted to get inked)

3rd:  a "biker" tattoo with mom in the written inside a heart with flames coming out and three tiny stars surrounding it.

4th:  an unfinished cambodian/thai tradtional dancer with red unfinshed background


----------



## babylicious

Ceremony3 said:


> very first tattoo...located in the middle of my lower back also known as a "tramp stamp" it's a face of a monkey with a sunray outline
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd: random sparaticly placed tiny stars on my back (random drive, just wanted to get inked)
> 
> 3rd:  a "biker" tattoo with mom in the written inside a heart with flames coming out and three tiny stars surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th:  an unfinished cambodian/thai tradtional dancer with red unfinshed background



those are some hot tattoos!

I'm starting to feel like i want more tattoos but everyone also bad mouths it but i still do it anyways...looking into getting a sleeve done


----------



## Ceremony3

babylicious said:


> I'm starting to feel like i want more tattoos but everyone also bad mouths it but i still do it anyways...looking into getting a sleeve done


 

thanks!! i have to agree with wanting a sleeve! they are addicting!! just like bags


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

yeuxhonnetes said:


> oh wow i haven't updated this in a while! as i posted earlier on in this thread, i got my first tattoo in September 2005, but then in 2007 i went on a rampage and got 4, and right before i came back to Malaysia i got another one. so now i have *6* , and here they are in chronological order:
> 
> *September 17, 2005
> Lower back
> Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil -- with a twist*



THIS is my absolute favourite tattoo - I love it!!!


----------



## RWolfeOH

I have a tattoo on my ankle and I'm really wanting another one. I want to get something to do with my two kids, but I'm at a loss. I want more than just their names. Anyone have any suggestions? Any others have tattoos representative of their children?


----------



## Mattd7474

What about their Birthdates?


----------



## yes.please

wow- lots of tattoos on tPF! 

i have a few... i dont really have photos of just them, but here is a photo that shows a bunch (ie sleeve, arm tattoos).

i've never really written out a list of them all- but i'm bored so i figured wth? 
here they are in chronological order.

1. flash dragon with sun behind in on my lower back(later covered by #5)
2. fairy on hip bone
3. writing around ankle "in hope this little angel will be free" (boysetsfire lyric) with star
4. three stars on wrist
5. lower back done to cover up #1- heart with halo and angel wings
6. blue traditional roses on chest
7. the word _life_ on wrist with little hearts (now blobs)
8. full sleeve- new school geisha like women with flowers and smoke
9. boxing gloves dripping blood with a banner
10. pretty sugar skull on lower arm
11. antique key with ribbon on forearm
12. blue diamond on knuckle
13. antique birdcage with bluebird and roses on inside bicep

i think thats it :shame:haha some of them sound really shotty written out (like #9) but most of them are just funny or cute stuff that i like.

i plan to keep adding randoms to my left arm to form another sleeve and also getting some giant praying hands on my ridcage next.


----------



## yes.please

heres another photo of my newest tattoos...


----------



## Veelyn

I LOVE your tats! I think it is SO hot when a girl is sleeved for some reason, lolz!


----------



## yes.please

thanks veelyn... so do i!


----------



## Veelyn

your welcome!


----------



## DesigningStyle

RWolfeOH said:


> I have a tattoo on my ankle and I'm really wanting another one. I want to get something to do with my two kids, but I'm at a loss. I want more than just their names. Anyone have any suggestions? Any others have tattoos representative of their children?


 
Are you a man or a woman?  That would help with suggestions.  I am an artist (not a tattoo artist) so I am pretty creative.  I am assuming you are a woman for some reason.  How about do some flowers that are representative of the month that they are born or you could ask the artist to design an ankle bracelet/arm band/wrist bracelet that looks like a chain/charm bracelet with their birthstones in it.  This would be far more creative than simply their names and birthdates.

Month
Flower
January
Carnation or Snowdrop
February
Violet or Primrose
March
Daffodil or Jonquil
April
Daisy or Sweet Pea
May
Lily of the Valley or Hawthorn
June
Rose or Honeysuckle
July
Larkspur or Water Lily
August
Gladiolas or Poppy
September
Aster or Morning Glory
October
Calendula or Cosmos
November
Chrysanthemum
December
Narcissus or Holly​


----------



## Droo

RWolfeOH said:


> I have a tattoo on my ankle and I'm really wanting another one. I want to get something to do with my two kids, but I'm at a loss. I want more than just their names. Anyone have any suggestions? Any others have tattoos representative of their children?




Here is mine. I dont have kids but this represent my 2 best friends and myself.  I'm the purple flower with my friends on each of my side (ladybugs)

My other tattoo i got with my mom. We got matching ones. We have morning glory's, which she used to grow at the house i grew up in, and i have a ladybug on it (meaning me, living on the leaves of my home) and hers has a humming bird flying above hers. I dont think she thinks of it as being "home" like i do.. but the morning glories represent the one place I will always call home and will forever miss. 

anyways.. get something that symbolizes the kids.. something they like the most.. if your daughter likes flowers or ladybugs, get one of those for her.. and i dont know about boys but here's an idea... get something that he likes too or something that reminds you of him and symbolize it.. example, my BF and I met on St Patricks day, so i've always kinda thought about getting a 4 leaf clover... its hard to say, but pic something that you like that reminds you of them. 

Here are me and my best friends:


----------



## ashleydanielle4

DesigningStyle said:


> Are you a man or a woman? That would help with suggestions. I am an artist (not a tattoo artist) so I am pretty creative. I am assuming you are a woman for some reason. How about do some flowers that are representative of the month that they are born or you could ask the artist to design an ankle bracelet/arm band/wrist bracelet that looks like a chain/charm bracelet with their birthstones in it. This would be far more creative than simply their names and birthdates.
> 
> Month
> Flower
> January
> Carnation or Snowdrop
> February
> Violet or Primrose
> March
> Daffodil or Jonquil
> April
> Daisy or Sweet Pea
> May
> Lily of the Valley or Hawthorn
> June
> Rose or Honeysuckle
> July
> Larkspur or Water Lily
> August
> Gladiolas or Poppy
> September
> Aster or Morning Glory
> October
> Calendula or Cosmos
> November
> Chrysanthemum
> December
> Narcissus or Holly​


 
i want a side piece of flowers intertwined together. the flowers being that of mine, my mother's, and my father's birth flowers, to represent my family. but i'm far to afarid to do it because it's going to be so big and painful, i'm a wuss when it comes to pain.


----------



## RWolfeOH

Yes, I am a woman 
Thanks for the flower idea. I think that could be really pretty. My daughter's would be the daisy and violets for my son. I'm going to see what I can come up with using this idea...thanks!!


----------



## heqet

I have 2 large tats. There's not a whole lot of meaning behind them. I just love flowers and think they are beautiful!




​


----------



## IHeartCoach

I have one tattoo on my right hip- it is an "R"... I got it when me and my now fiance got together 5 years ago... I know kinda dumb.

I REALLY want more. I really love teh look of half sleeves- shoulder to a bit above elbow...

But I don't know what I'd get and how it would be taken at work...

I def. think I am going to get something along these lines soon! But have to gather money first- my fiance thinks it will be around $1000 to get it done.

I want stars cascading down from my shoulder to my hip in the front.

Here's some ideas I got from bme.com.

The first is what 'd want teh design to be like- wispy.

And the second is more of the placement I'd like...

What do you think?


----------



## IHeartCoach

I would LOVE for my fiance to get sleeves! He's a rocker so it'd def. suit him. he just doesn't know what he'd get...

Ugh sleeves are HOT on anyone!


----------



## ceseeber

thanks everyone for sharing their pictures!

I'm debating in which direction I should go for my coverup tattoo, either cherry blossom tree:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/reana/2254701804/

or plum blossom:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/laumichelle/2176640269/

I love them both, but then again they're both so different.
any opinions or thoughts?


----------



## DesigningStyle

You are gorgeous!  Love this:


----------



## DesigningStyle

ashleydanielle4 said:


> i want a side piece of flowers intertwined together. the flowers being that of mine, my mother's, and my father's birth flowers, to represent my family. but i'm far to afarid to do it because it's going to be so big and painful, i'm a wuss when it comes to pain.


 
*Ashleydanielle*, go for it.  Do not think about the pain, but think of the beauty.  When you are getting it done imagine yourself on a gorgeous beach or with someone you love.  It is mind over matter.  You will not feel the pain.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Something about this sleeve I just think it would look better on a woman:


----------



## DesigningStyle

RWolfeOH said:


> Yes, I am a woman
> Thanks for the flower idea. I think that could be really pretty. My daughter's would be the daisy and violets for my son. I'm going to see what I can come up with using this idea...thanks!!


 
Good for you...women totally rock!  Please let us see what you end up getting.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ceseeber said:


> thanks everyone for sharing their pictures!
> 
> I'm debating in which direction I should go for my coverup tattoo, either cherry blossom tree:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/reana/2254701804/
> 
> or plum blossom:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/laumichelle/2176640269/
> 
> I love them both, but then again they're both so different.
> any opinions or thoughts?


 
The cherry blossom one is hot and sexy!  The plum is pretty, but I think the cherry blossom it just goes so much nicer with the female body's curves.  The plum kind of hit me like a big branch slammed on her side.


----------



## notvalidchoice

I love the plum blossom  I think the cheery blossom is pretty but the plum blossom is done less.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Prada Psycho said:


> I said something on another thread that got me wondering about you guys. Who here has one or more tattoos? Where are they? Why did you choose the design you chose? You can even post a picture, provided that the tattoo is in a, shall we say "PG-13" or under location.
> 
> I guess I get to go first again, since I'm starting this! Mine is on my right outside ankle. It's a violin that I first got 9 years ago. I took up the violin 12 years ago and always wanted a tattoo, so this was a natural choice for me. I was never very happy with the work the tattooist did, so back in May I finally got it re-done. Here's the new 'too. Ick! I hate this picture of my leg. It's not that big, just the effects of the close-up lens.


 

E, your tat is GORGEOUS!!!


I don't have any tattoos.  I have thought about it, but for various reasons decided not to get one.


----------



## heqet

DesigningStyle said:


> You are gorgeous!  Love this:



Thanks!!! I'm itching to get another one now. Just not sure where and what to get! I'm thinking some kind of bird with colorful flowing feathers.


----------



## IHeartCoach

DesigningStyle said:


> Something about this sleeve I just think it would look better on a woman:


 

I've been thinking and I rally like this tattoo that I initially wanted on my back something like it but now I think I want it on my upper arm!!!!

You tattoo girls, how much do you think something like that would cost?


----------



## Luva Pug

I have just finished watching an episode of miami ink, oh i am itching to get another tat!! I just have to think of some ideas of a small butterfly, lol but i am rubbish at drawing them!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I'm bumping this because I couldn't find it and I wanted to do some research ready for my new foot tattoo tomorrow.


----------



## drunky_krol

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i got this last year, *September 17, 2005*. it's the 'See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil' adage with a twist. it's my first tattoo ever, and i'm planning to get another one on my hip soon .


soo cuteee!!  i always love that philosophy (i think it is right, if not correct me) See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil but i think also Talk no Evil, such a cute tattoo!


----------



## drunky_krol

No but I really want one by my back somewhere in there, I want a fairy that i went and ask to this place in chicago i was gonna make it but didnt have enough cash! lol it was afairy sittin on a petal and with a cover on her back and lookin backwards it had blonde in the picture but the guy was gonna do it in black/brown hair cuz i had it like that and the clothing and tones were gonna be in pink and purple!! so cutee but i couldnt !! anytime soon.

I love all of you guys Tatoos!!


----------



## Laurie8504

I'm in the planing stages of my tattoo acquisition right now.  Hopefully I'll have it by this time next month, I'm so excited!  It's going to be super-personal and creative, but I don't want to say what it is exactly until I get it.

I've loved looking at all the beautiful designs in this thread!  Esp. the white ones, they're so beneath-the-radar cool.


----------



## ChristyR143

IHeartCoach said:


> I've been thinking and I rally like this tattoo that I initially wanted on my back something like it but now I think I want it on my upper arm!!!!
> 
> You tattoo girls, how much do you think something like that would cost?



Well, it partly depends on where you are located, but I would say a tattoo like that would probably go for somewhere around $600 or $700?


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Using the word hate is such a strong word that should never be used.  It is your body, you do with it what you want.  I do not have any tats but find the art interesting and in a lot of ways beautiful.  I have thought about getting one and if I do, I will get in a place where I will forget that I have it, perhaps in the middle of my back and probably a colorful butterfly. I have no fear of needles.


----------



## candypants1100

i lost three family members right in a row and went kind of nuts. i have three tattoos in memory of them. this is the biggest one. i think i'm done for a while. i have two additional tattoos that i got when i was young


----------



## ChristyR143

^ I love that! I have heard that the ribcage is the WORST place to have tattooed! What was your experience?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Just got back from having my second tattoo - on my foot - I have to say it really hurt but heh I'm happy with it.


----------



## xoxojuicy

All of these tattoos are sooo beautiful! 

I'm not of legal age yet to get one without parental permission or whatever, but I really want the word 'Hallelujah' in script (as kind of a tribute, and it's my favorite song). Where is the least painful place to get a tattoo? I'm kind of horrible with pain, lol.


----------



## Lululovebags

i'm good at just admiring the designs of the tats...im too chicken **** to do it..the painful part gets me..!hehe!


----------



## ceseeber

I'm so glad this thread got bumped!

I've gotten my cherry blossom tree tattoo design further developed and have my first 4 hour sitting on Aug 22nd. All in all, my peice is going to take about 20 hours, spread out  over 4-5 sittings. I'm excited about it and then there are times I get super nervous about it as well. 

My main goal is to have a piece of art and I feel like I have the body to honor that (sounds wierd, but I wasn't quite sure how to phrase it properly)


----------



## Ryan

Attached is a silly pic of my new tattoo. I love it!  This is my third tattoo.

Ryan


----------



## impasto

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Just got back from having my second tattoo - on my foot - I have to say it really hurt but heh I'm happy with it.



Very cute! My foot tattoo hurt incredibly bad! It was worth it in the end~


----------



## candypants1100

ChristyR143 said:


> ^ I love that! I have heard that the ribcage is the WORST place to have tattooed! What was your experience?



yeah it was the worst pain i've ever felt. the people who did it were shooting a pilot for a tattoo show and filmed me getting it done. it kept making my legs twitch (i think hitting a nerve). even the tattoo artist kept telling me i was a brave little girl- it was, in his opinion, the most painful place to have tattooed. it was pretty awful, but it was a tattoo in memory of the people i loved and lost, and worth it.


----------



## candypants1100

xoxojuicy said:


> All of these tattoos are sooo beautiful!
> 
> I'm not of legal age yet to get one without parental permission or whatever, but I really want the word 'Hallelujah' in script (as kind of a tribute, and it's my favorite song). Where is the least painful place to get a tattoo? I'm kind of horrible with pain, lol.



the least painful place on your body to get a tattoo is a fleshy part. the arm isn't bad, the wrist isn't bad either. your neck might not be that bad (back of your neck), tho probably might hurt at the base of the neck.... i think any time needles are involved it will hurt a little bit....truly depends on your tolerance for pain. i have a high tolerance, so my opinion might be a little biased.


----------



## caitlin1214

For my next tattoo, I'd love it to be on the small of my back. It's a line from the Jefferson Airplane song White Rabbit:


Remember what the Doormouse 
said: "Feed your head"




I was thinking some sort of pretty script lettering. 

Like this:

http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file...eed+your+head"&nb_ppp=10&psize=m&classt=alpha


----------



## yujiumao

Just wondering if anyone here has UV tattoos? Aka glows in the dark aka blacklight tattoos.

I wanna one sooooooooo bad, please share your experience. 
TIA!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

impasto said:


> Very cute! My foot tattoo hurt incredibly bad! It was worth it in the end~



Yeah!  It really did hurt, actually its still a bit tender.

I had a really bad moment last night when I wasn't sure if I regretted it or not!  I don't!!!!!

I think part of it was I'm a little scared of what my mum is going to say (I'm 36 and still scared of my mum!!! Ha!!!).  She wasn't keen on my back one but said that it wasn't wasting her breath moaning about it because I couldn't get rid of it anyway so she didn't bother having a go!  But with this one, I have a feeling she is going to say: "why did you do that, you will regret it you know later on.  Why spoil yourself?  When you are wearing a pretty dress all you will be able to see is that ugly thing on your foot!"

I can hear her saying it now - mind you, she may surprise me!

Also, its a little bigger than I first imagined.


----------



## xoxojuicy

caitlin1214 said:


> For my next tattoo, I'd love it to be on the small of my back. It's a line from the Jefferson Airplane song White Rabbit:
> 
> 
> Remember what the Doormouse
> said: "Feed your head"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking some sort of pretty script lettering.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file...eed+your+head"&nb_ppp=10&psize=m&classt=alpha


 

Gorgeous script! That's kind of what I had in mind for my future tattoo.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ali!  I love your foot tattoo!  I think you should have had the artist take the curly vine right between the little toe and the next toe it would have looked like you were walking through a field of flowers, KWIM?  You can go back and have them add that.  I think it would blend better and work with the curve of your foot like that.  I posted mine earlier in this thread.  I have had mine for 13 years now and it is my favorite!  Looks so nice when you wear pumps...many times people think it is a design in the panty hose and not even a tat!


----------



## sarahkaris

i like these tattoos...keep em coming!


----------



## peevenjo

I have 5 - 2 on my ankles, 2 on my wrists and 1 near my belly button. I'm hoping to get 3 more - 2 on my foot and 1 on the back of my neck! Then I'll be satisfied!


----------



## MissHavok

I have a few, but they're all in black ink.. I'd love to get a colored one... But the bf will kill me.


----------



## EmmaLee83

babylicious said:


> This is my 2nd tattoo that I just got 2 days ago.. its on my left wrist


 
I love your white tattoo!!!!!  I have debated getting one also on my wrist and I think seeing this seals the deal.


----------



## article3

I don't have any, but I've sure thought about it (especially when intoxicated ).  But I have resisted, mostly because I know that a lot of my friends who have had tats removed have suffered from some scar tissue -- I'd hate to have that.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Mattd7474 said:


> Here is mine! I might get it filled in, not sure yet!
> 
> sorry if it comes up small! I am having issues today with the camera!


Lol that is awesome & pretty brave. I like it alot.


----------



## frostee

I guess I like them..lol 

There is also a ribbon/bow right under my pj bottoms on my lower back too. 





















GEEZ...Looking at that I forgot how many I had...LOL


----------



## LissiSays

frostee said:


> I guess I like them..lol
> 
> There is also a ribbon/bow right under my pj bottoms on my lower back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZ...Looking at that I forgot how many I had...LOL



I absolutely ADORE the one on your foot. Those flowers and the bird (Bird of Happiness right?) are adorable. The colors are amazing.


----------



## frostee

LissiSays said:


> I absolutely ADORE the one on your foot. Those flowers and the bird (Bird of Happiness right?) are adorable. The colors are amazing.


 
Thanks 

I  need to get it recolored ( ouch lol ) because it faded some. I didn't know the bird had a name but I love the Bird of Happiness. It's represents my dad watching over me, DH and his grandkids ( we're the 4 flowers )


----------



## LissiSays

frostee said:


> Thanks
> 
> I  need to get it recolored ( ouch lol ) because it faded some. I didn't know the bird had a name but I love the Bird of Happiness. It's represents my dad watching over me, DH and his grandkids ( we're the 4 flowers )



I've heard a lot of people refer to that bird as the Bird of Happiness. I don't know if they are correct though. Either way, it is beautiful. It's faded? I would have never guessed it because the colors look so vibrant in the picture.


----------



## lodilove

frostee said:


> I guess I like them..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZ...Looking at that I forgot how many I had...LOL


 That is an absolutely beautiful tattoo! I've been debating getting one on my foot for some time, but I haven't dcided on the design yet.


----------



## Veelyn

lodilove said:


> That is an absolutely beautiful tattoo! I've been debating getting one on my foot for some time, but I haven't dcided on the design yet.


 
Be prepared for the pain! [But in the end its worth it!  ]


----------



## ChristyR143

frostee said:


> I guess I like them..lol
> 
> There is also a ribbon/bow right under my pj bottoms on my lower back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZ...Looking at that I forgot how many I had...LOL




Gorgeous!! The colors are so vivid!!


----------



## Melanie

Here is mine from when it was first done ~ there are six symbols intertwined that mean: love - life - loyalty - protection from evil - independence - sagittarius


----------



## frostee

Veelyn said:


> Be prepared for the pain! [But in the end its worth it!  ]


 
True..painful but worth it!! 

Melanie...I LOVE yours..I'm a Sag too


----------



## Tutu

My first tattoo is finally finished!!







It's really red right now, but it should settle down soon enough.


----------



## LissiSays

Tutu said:


> My first tattoo is finally finished!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really red right now, but it should settle down soon enough.



It looks so different since the last picture you posted. It's funny how some color can make such a difference. It looks beautiful. I love those roses!


----------



## Mattd7474

YUM!!!!! he is delicious!


----------



## KittyKat65

Yeah, I have my fair share:

Right leg (Sailor Jerry swallow)




left leg (Shag kitty)




lower back (Sailor Jerry cowgirl)








Upper back (Nautical Star)





All done at Sunset Strip Tattoo in L.A.  I only like retro tattoos for myself.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think I changed my mind about my tattoo. I want something having to do with singing or music. It's difficult, because I like so many of them:

"I sing because I'm happy" - from the hymn His Eye Is On The Sparrow

"Music expresses that which cannot be said and on which it is impossible to be silent." - Victor Hugo 

"If music be the food of love, play on." - William Shakespeare

"Have another drink and just listen to the music." - Charles de Lint



If I go with the quote about singing/music, I'd want a font like this:

http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file...ause+I'm+happy&nb_ppp=10&psize=m&classt=alpha


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone have a finger tattoo?  I am thinking of a white tat on my ring finger....


----------



## frostee

Tutu said:


> My first tattoo is finally finished!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really red right now, but it should settle down soon enough.


 
Oh my gosh..I LOVE your tat!! That is some piece!
 It's  gorgeous!!


----------



## kallison

i'm so ready for my next one(s).

i want my rib one to be "wake up, you're alive". and i want both my feet done "don't fall down now" on one and finishing the line on other foot with "you will never get up"

both song lyrics. :greengrin:


----------



## Laurie8504

*KittyKat*, gorgeous! The colors are so vibrant!  


I just got my first one _today _(please excuse the redness!):






It is a strand of DNA that codes for my initials (well, it codes for three amino acids who's single-letter abbreviations make up my initials).  Don't worry, it's in correct 5' to 3' order 

Before he started, I asked my artist for a pain rating on a scale of 1-10 for the area I was getting, he gave it a 9     It was...as bad as I expected.  Worse in parts, less in others.  _The ribs were he!!_ . But I definitely wanted to get it where I wanted it since it's going to be there forever!

I love that this is so personal to me, so please don't copy it to another website...it would be weird to have someone else walking around with my initials!   This is the *only *place on the internet I am putting it since I trust ya'll.  Hugs!


----------



## schadenfreude

^^^^^ I LOOOOOVE the DNA!!!!!! Very very cool. (And glad that it's 5' to 3', natch!)

I was thinking about getting a carbon atom... I am such a science dork.


----------



## Laurie8504

Aw, thanks shadenfreude!  I've been on the fence about a tattoo forever, but the second I thought up this idea I was ready to pull the trigger.

Woo, carbon!  Don't get too crazy there    J/K, as you're a carbon-based life form, it's perfect! I've always loved the look of molecules too, sooo cool.  It would look _great _in color!

And hey, be proud of your dorkiness, I need someone on the train with me.


----------



## babylicious

EmmaLee83 said:


> I love your white tattoo!!!!!  I have debated getting one also on my wrist and I think seeing this seals the deal.



Thanks!
what are you planning to get if you don't mind me asking


----------



## KittyKat65

Laurie - that is awesome!  What a unique tattoo and so personal.  I can't imagine the pain you went through, but the end result is perfect!


----------



## xpurseloverx

i would love a tattoo but im afraid later on in life that i will regret and it would be a waste just to take it off if thats the case


----------



## caitlin1214

"Music expresses that which cannot be said and on which it is impossible to be silent." - Victor Hugo 


I'm really loving this and am seriously getting it as a tattoo.


----------



## Nymph

Tutu and Laurie, both of your tattoos are amazingly cool!


----------



## shopaholiccat

omg you all are so brave! i wanted one for so long but i'm really scared of the pain! 

where does it hurt least? LOL


----------



## LissiSays

xpurseloverx said:


> i would love a tattoo but im afraid later on in life that i will regret and it would be a waste just to take it off if thats the case



That is why you should really think about what you get before you get it. Don't just get something you think is pretty. Get something that means something to you. It took me 3 years to decide on my first tattoo.


----------



## omgblonde

I'm seriously considering getting my first tattoo. I picked one over a year ago & decided if I still liked it in a year I'd get it. It's been a year & I still like it but I'm so scared of the pain & that I'll eventually go off it.

I was thinking of having it either on my wrist or back of my neck. I think I've decided to go with the back of my neck so I can hide it easier.

I want the word 'Dreamer' because my heads always up in the clouds & I live in a fantasy land most of the time, LOL! I want it in a script sort of font. Similar to this..


----------



## tikilove81

Here is mine.....  The pic was taken when I got it last month.


----------



## cheburashka

Laurie8504 said:


> *KittyKat*, gorgeous! The colors are so vibrant!
> 
> 
> I just got my first one _today _(please excuse the redness!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a strand of DNA that codes for my initials (well, it codes for three amino acids who's single-letter abbreviations make up my initials).  Don't worry, it's in correct 5' to 3' order
> 
> Before he started, I asked my artist for a pain rating on a scale of 1-10 for the area I was getting, he gave it a 9     It was...as bad as I expected.  Worse in parts, less in others.  _The ribs were he!!_ . But I definitely wanted to get it where I wanted it since it's going to be there forever!
> 
> I love that this is so personal to me, so please don't copy it to another website...it would be weird to have someone else walking around with my initials!   This is the *only *place on the internet I am putting it since I trust ya'll.  Hugs!





I love this tattoo, it is sooooooo scientific, geeky and brainy at the same time ! I don't care for tatoos, but if I ever would have to get one, something like this would definitely be it ! Simply awesome !   

BTW, did you major in biochem in college as well ?


----------



## Expat

I've got 7 (so far!) But can't find pics of all of them as I need to sort out my PC :shame:

Right arm and shoulder in pic:
Spiral at nape of neck
Peacock on left shoulder
Ornament on left arm
Chinese characters on right ankle (Year of the Snake)
Compass on right foot

I collect them!


----------



## Laurie8504

cheburashka said:


> I love this tattoo, it is sooooooo scientific, geeky and brainy at the same time ! I don't care for tattoos, but if I ever would have to get one, something like this would definitely be it ! Simply awesome !
> 
> BTW, did you major in biochem in college as well ?



Thank you   And yes!  I majored in Biochemistry and Molecular Biology.  So I feel like this tattoo really defines me, in more ways than one  .  I really need to put up a different picture, it looks a lot better now that it's not red and oozing...

*KittyKat *and *Nymph*: Aw, thanks guys! 

*Expat*: Love the design on your shoulder!  Great detail!


----------



## Laurie8504

shopaholiccat said:


> omg you all are so brave! i wanted one for so long but i'm really scared of the pain!
> 
> where does it hurt least? LOL



Apparently the fleshy parts hurt the least, like arms, legs...basically just avoid bones!  My tattoo artist said the armpit was the worst.   If anyone has a tattoo in their armpit, I would love to see it, because I'm really at a loss as to what one would put there


----------



## caitlin1214

shopaholiccat said:


> omg you all are so brave! i wanted one for so long but i'm really scared of the pain!
> 
> where does it hurt least? LOL


 I have said this before but depending on where you get it, it feels like a prolonged bee sting. 


They stop to get more ink and if you wanted to take a little breather, just ask them to stop for a bit.


----------



## Expat

Where does it hurt least? 

I'd say on your back - the shoulder bit. Felt like sunburn to me.


----------



## ellacoach

I've finally settled on one...it's the astrological symbol for Capricorn which is my 3 yr old son's birth sign. It's going on my lower back...


----------



## Veelyn

I think I am going to get another one on my bday coming up.. I found the perfect design!


----------



## LissiSays

You shouldn't let pain stop you from getting a tattoo. Pain is only temporary! And it's really not that bad. I have a tattoo on my lower back and one on the back of my neck. The one on my neck didn't hurt almost anything. The one on my lower back hurt when they did the top most part of the tattoo that was right over my spine. But even then, it wasn't so bad. I got so used to the stinging feeling that when they took the needle off my skin to get more ink I wanted them to continue because it reminded me of how it felt to not have the needle. LOL! And to be honest, the itching after was more annoying than the initial sting from the needle.


----------



## caitlin1214

I told my dad about the Victor Hugo quote as an idea for a tattoo, and he's like, "Do you have ANY idea how big that tattoo is going to be!?!" 


Um, I'm going with the "music be the food of love" quote.


http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file...+love,+play+on&nb_ppp=10&psize=m&classt=alpha


----------



## tmc089

Ahh I want my first one so bad. I just never got around to getting it. BF wants to take me, he wants to get one too, and I have a feeling I might need some serious hand holding lol.

I want to get a bird with open wings on my foot (it's a cheesy comparison, but similar to the Hollister seagull, but not the exact same thing.) Kind of represents where I'm at right now, I've really discovered who I am, and who I want to be...sort of like opening my wings. Get it?! Haha I love it and I can't wait to get it. I want it on the inside of my foot because I figure whenever I'm not feeling it and my head is down, I see that and I realize who I am, and I can do anything! I can't wait to get it.

I also want to get my Mom's initials on my side, like on my rib cage. It's gonna hurt like hell, but I want it so bad. I want the initials there because she's my best friend, never in front of or behind me, always on my side


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i dont have any...my bf wont let me, well, he doesn't like them. but i want stars on my feet an the nautical stars on the back of my arms(triceps?) i get piercings instead. i have my lip pierced, and my nipples pierced...i've had them pierced twice. but my lip ring hurt more. i *LOVE* my friend jessica's tattoos. she has soooo many.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I just realized I never posted here....I got my first one a little over 2 months ago now on my birthday (4/28).  I knew I wanted my zodiac sign, but didn't want just a regular Taurus thing and an actual bull was a bit too masculine for my liking so the artist (a fellow Taurean) drew this up for me....it's still the symbol with the round head and bull horns, but more feminine with the curves and swirls.  It's in the middle of my upper back.








I want 2 more....a butterfly either on the inside of my right ankle, right foot, or front of my right shoulder and angel wings on my back shoulder blades with my grandmother and great aunts (all deceased) names incorporated into them.


----------



## nauticalstar

Laurie8504 said:


> *KittyKat*, gorgeous! The colors are so vibrant!
> 
> 
> I just got my first one _today _(please excuse the redness!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a strand of DNA that codes for my initials (well, it codes for three amino acids who's single-letter abbreviations make up my initials).  Don't worry, it's in correct 5' to 3' order
> 
> Before he started, I asked my artist for a pain rating on a scale of 1-10 for the area I was getting, he gave it a 9     It was...as bad as I expected.  Worse in parts, less in others.  _The ribs were he!!_ . But I definitely wanted to get it where I wanted it since it's going to be there forever!
> 
> I love that this is so personal to me, so please don't copy it to another website...it would be weird to have someone else walking around with my initials!   This is the *only *place on the internet I am putting it since I trust ya'll.  Hugs!



I absolutely love your tattoo


----------



## jennifermason

i have 3, i would post them but my digital cam is broke.


----------



## D1M3C

I'm looking to get one in rembrance of my father but have been having a hard time designing one that fits the piece. I want to get it in the same spot as *Laurie8504.* All I do know is that it won't be a cross because my father wasn't religious. I've been trying to tie in a broken heart and the harley davidson symbol, but I want so much to fit somewhere not so large. I also want it to look clean and organized. So once I figure that out, I'll have a tattoo!


----------



## Izznit

lvuittonaddict said:


> i dont have any...my bf wont let me, well, he doesn't like them. but i want stars on my feet an the nautical stars on the back of my arms(triceps?) i get piercings instead. i have my lip pierced, and my nipples pierced...i've had them pierced twice. but my lip ring hurt more. i *LOVE* my friend jessica's tattoos. she has soooo many.



I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* her Peacock! The thing is I'm trying to go all vintage with my tats... I'll figure something out.

I was pretty determined to get a giant peacock on my back before...


----------



## Nectarine25

I finally decided the spot I want my first tattoo to be in. I've been wanting to get one for ages but I too am afraid of needles. Also I'm really bad at deciding what I want.

I want to get one on my foot but reading the comments it hurts a LOT. I have very low pain threshold as well... Now I'm getting second thoughts as to whether I should get one some place it doesn't hurt so much...


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Izznit said:


> I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* her Peacock! The thing is I'm trying to go all vintage with my tats... I'll figure something out.
> 
> I was pretty determined to get a giant peacock on my back before...



yeah, she went to a convention and got it done. she also has vines that start at her left hip bone and slowly go around to her back


----------



## Laurie8504

nauticalstar said:


> I absolutely love your tattoo



Aw, thanks nauticalstar!


----------



## laloki

I haven't got any - but I am planning on getting this one


----------



## VanillaSky

5 haha....
My name on my wrist, Rosary beads on my back, a Music score going around my thigh, my ex sname on my pelvic bone (might get it covered I haven't felt the need to yet and it's been 3 years hehe), andddd a star on my inner wrist (its so ugly it's more like an outline because it hurt so bad I wouldnt let him finish it... maybe one day I will get up the strength lol)


----------



## candace117

Last night I got the other eye done, so now on the inside of each wrist I have the eyes of Ra.


----------



## eviemarie

i have a chinese sign on my tummy. I am getting 3 stars on my wrists one for my husband an the other 2 for my girls. As soon as i get the bottle i will post pictures!


----------



## juicy couture jen

ashleydanielle4 said:


> i have one on my foot, as you can see in my icon. i've had it for just over a year & i love it. it was really just a spur of the moment thing, so i did make sure to get a small one that could be covered easily. actually you never really see it because flip flops cover it & thats basically all i wear.
> 
> here's a better picture of it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want another but the pain was so bad i'm too big of a wuss to ever go back.



This is so friggin' cute!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

I've been considering getting another one.. but I haven't decided on exactly what.  I've been playing with ideas in my head.

But I do want to get something in memorial of my dad, who passed away almost 3 months ago.  Maybe something in latin?  I don't know yet.  But I will post ideas as they come to me.


----------



## juicy couture jen

impasto said:


> My tattoo is a about 3 weeks old. I am going back next week to have him go over the pink again and add some white to the blank spaces. It hurt a lot, however I am a weeny. I designed this myself in photoshop.  Not that there is much to placing the stars! Two of my most favorite songs has references to stars so that is why I chose stars. I am thinking of getting another tattoo soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and that star right under my ankle bone... I thought I was going to pass out during that one. If felt like someone was jamming a small knife into my ankle bone.



This is beautiful.  Love the design.  I bet it looks great with sandals.


----------



## laloki

I am trying to decide on what I should get done.  I posted a pic of one that I thought I had settled on but now I think I like this one, the text is my name in Persian (my name is of Persian origin).  I can't decide whether it should be with or without the text?


----------



## impasto

juicy couture jen said:


> This is beautiful.  Love the design.  I bet it looks great with sandals.



Thanks, it does look good with my lanvin flats and my sandals.


----------



## tmc089

I think I'm getting my first today! I decided with the bird on the inside of my foot. It's not too big, and I'll know the pain to expect if (and when) I want to get more, since the foot is pretty sensitive. I don't want any coloring, just a thick-ish black outline of a bird in this shape...


----------



## Nymph

^ Can't wait to see pics of your new tattoo!


----------



## Compass Rose

Teeny-tiny little butterfly on my upper right thigh.


----------



## lcterp

I have the virgo sign on my lower right pelvic/hip area that I got when I was 18.  I have another on my back, a shakespeare quote from "All's Well that Ends Well" that I got last summer when I was 21 that I so love.  I would like one more b/c I have this thing w/ the number three and I want to get another quote b/c something about scripted words on skin is sexy to me.  I will post pics once I take more, I had some on my Mac but then my hardrive crashed and they are no more.


----------



## ritzycatty

I have a tattoo on my shoulder of a lotus flower. I was 18 when I got it.


----------



## madamefifi

This is what I want to get next. My DH says he will divorce me if I do because it is so ugly, but I dunno, I just like it!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I don't know if I've posted mine before.. I have 2.  On my right ankle, a japanese character that I got with my fiance (his too is on his right ankle - same size/colors) when we were about 18 that means "forever" or "eternity":





And a smiling cherry I named "Happy" on my right hip that I got with my brother (my fiance's best man) and fiance 6 months exactly from our wedding date as a way of marking the time.  All 3 of us got them on our right hips - the boys a bit lower so that they can't be seen unless they are specifically unveiled, per say.  Mine's a bit higher and smaller than theirs.  The cherry is an inside symbol for us and is pretty difficult to explain.  It's smile will forever remind us of good times (it was freshly done in this photo):


----------



## tmc089

Got it last night! Not gonna lie, it hurt like hell lol. I had to have him stop once just cause I got really hot and a little bit light headed, he said he's had worse lol.






Sorry if it's too big, I resized it but it might take a little bit to actually resize. But there it is! I love it!!


----------



## puddinhd58

I don't have any tattoo's but my hubby has three now... He just got this one Friday night... I picked it out and I LOVE it...

It is a Celtic Heart and Knots.... the name of the Tattoo is Braveheart and the artist is Pat Fish from CA....


----------



## kallison

tmc089 said:


> Got it last night! Not gonna lie, it hurt like hell lol. I had to have him stop once just cause I got really hot and a little bit light headed, he said he's had worse lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's too big, I resized it but it might take a little bit to actually resize. But there it is! I love it!!


i love the simplicity of it! it's really cute on you.


----------



## shallow-ish

puddinhd58 said:


> I don't have any tattoo's but my hubby has three now... He just got this one Friday night... I picked it out and I LOVE it...
> 
> It is a Celtic Heart and Knots.... the name of the Tattoo is Braveheart and the artist is Pat Fish from CA....



Very nice! Pat Fish is great, a real specialist at Celtic stuff.  I had a tattoo done at her place, but by her 'apprentice' rather than her.


----------



## tmc089

kallison said:


> i love the simplicity of it! it's really cute on you.



Thank you!! I was thinking of doing some different shades of blue in it, but I think it would just be too much for the design, kwim? And plus I hear that tattoos on the foot tend to lighten up really quick, and getting ALL of that touched up would be a bit much lol.


----------



## ShiShi

tmc089 said:


> Got it last night! Not gonna lie, it hurt like hell lol. I had to have him stop once just cause I got really hot and a little bit light headed, he said he's had worse lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's too big, I resized it but it might take a little bit to actually resize. But there it is! I love it!!



I love the placement!

I only have one for now.  I've wanted more since I got it (my senior year of HS, 2000).  But I haven't found anything I love.  I don't want 'flash', I want something that means something to me and that I'll love forever.

Anyway, the one I have now is the Chinese symbol for Love.  It's hard to see in this pic, but it's the best I could do.


ETA: Here's the symbol: http://www.luckyicons.com/images/kanji_love_lg.gif


----------



## kallison

tmc089 said:


> Thank you!! I was thinking of doing some different shades of blue in it, but I think it would just be too much for the design, kwim? And plus I hear that tattoos on the foot tend to lighten up really quick, and getting ALL of that touched up would be a bit much lol.


i don't think it needs shading. nothing wrong with simplicity.

i'm doing song lyrics on my foot as soon as i get the money. not looking forward to the touch ups!


----------



## jen6292

I have 1 tattoo so far! It is a rose and shamrock with intertwind stems. I can't take a pic of it cause sadly it was stretched when I got preggers. I carried my son so low that it got strected. I am going to try to get it fixed.

Future Tattoos:

Leo Astro sign, right shoulder
Virgo Astro Sign, left shoulder
Something that will go around and incorporate a scar on my back from surgery
Getting something done with the one that I have
I was thinking og getting one on my toe!(Maybe a ladybug)


----------



## impasto

tmc089 said:


> Got it last night! Not gonna lie, it hurt like hell lol. I had to have him stop once just cause I got really hot and a little bit light headed, he said he's had worse lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's too big, I resized it but it might take a little bit to actually resize. But there it is! I love it!!



Congrats! Yeah my foot tattoo hurt like hell I had to take a break as well. I had a touch up a month later and man that hurt as well! It's funny how quickly your forget the pain, because I want another tattoo!


----------



## FullyLoaded

KittyKat I love all yours esp the Honky Tonk piece.


----------



## KittyKat65

FullyLoaded said:


> KittyKat I love all yours esp the Honky Tonk piece.


Awww, thank you very much.


----------



## tmc089

impasto said:


> Congrats! Yeah my foot tattoo hurt like hell I had to take a break as well. I had a touch up a month later and man that hurt as well! It's funny how quickly your forget the pain, because I want another tattoo!



I do too!! I think I have a weird repressed pain fetish though... the next one I want is on my ribcage. Am I crazy or what?? I _know_ that's gonna hurt like hell, but I feel like every other place is too popular lol.


----------



## impasto

tmc089 said:


> I do too!! I think I have a weird repressed pain fetish though... the next one I want is on my ribcage. Am I crazy or what?? I _know_ that's gonna hurt like hell, but I feel like every other place is too popular lol.



eeek! everyone says the ribcage is the worst!!!


----------



## kallison

i'm going to do a large piece on my ribcage! it may hurt, but i'm also really excited about how it will turn out.

first paycheck i get at a new job is going towards my foot tattoos and getting my wrist touched up. i'm stoked!


----------



## Dawn

Most people are surprised when they find out that I have six tattoos.  
- sun on inner ankle (age 18)
-Chinese writing on hip (the only one I regret) (age 19)
-small sunflower on top of right foot (age 20)
-row of 3 daisies on top of left foot (near my toes) (age 21)
-butterfly on small of my back (before they were tramp stamps, hehe) (age 23)
-Chinese character in middle of back (age 26)

I still want more but I don't know what or where.


----------



## Mrs White

im petrified of needles too hunni but i have 3 tattoos!it is nothing like an injection from a doctor!honest,it just feels like a scratch.and it makes it less painful wen u think of the end result xx i say go for it!!!!


----------



## tmc089

Ok, question for everyone. What do you think is the LEAST painful spot to get inked?


----------



## Souzie

^^ I have tattoos on my wrists, back of the neck, stomach, upper arm, lowerback and eyebrows.  I would say the least painful was the arm, neck and eyebrows.


----------



## tmc089

xsouzie said:


> ^^ I have tattoos on my wrists, back of the neck, stomach, upper arm, lowerback and eyebrows.  I would say the least painful was the arm, neck and eyebrows.



I always thought back of the neck would hurt cause that bone! And I would imagine eyebrows would KILL but that's so cool that they don't! Thanks!! How was the stomach for you, and what area specifically? I've always wanted to get a quote on my stomach, in between my belly button and waistline.


----------



## Souzie

^^ The back of the neck kind of tickled for me...LOL.  I got my eyebrows done by a cosmetician, so I don't know if they use the same kind of needles.  I got 2 nautical stars on my stomach, one on each side.  It took about 15 minutes...it hurt...haha, but it was worth it!


----------



## agreenst

Everyone has such cool tattoos! I want one really badly even though i have a seriously low pain tolerance. I'm not sure what or where yet though haha. I need to wait for something monumental to happen in my life :shame:


----------



## kallison

ooh back of the neck. i had forgotten about that...that would definitely make for a good one!

*goes to plot new designs*


----------



## puddinhd58

Thanks Shallow-ish! I bought the pattern from her website as we live in Chicago. This is my hubbies third tat... 
He said that the inside of the arm hurt pretty good....I have never had one..he said it's not THAT bad... the worse part for him at least is when the artist runs a long line for the outline...  He said that gets tough...

I love seeing what everyone has... I could never get a tattoo.. I have a compulsive picking thing with anything on my body that shouldn't be there like bumps and stuff... I could just see me getting all goofy about it being on my body and I would try to scratch it off!


----------



## simseema17

I'm debating on whether to get a tattoo

Basically I want to get something to represent my brother who passed away in 2002.  I'm still thinking about it, but I hate that he is just becoming a memory from the past and so I think I want something to always remind me (not that I would ever forget but you know what I mean)

I might get something in Indian to represent brother or his name...


how did you decide where to put it though?  I don't want it to be obvious


----------



## juicy couture jen

I have a small one on my wrist.  I'm contemplating on whether or not to get one on my other wrist in remembrance of my father who passed 3 months ago.  It's a big decision, so think wisely of your choice of design, and size of it, and placement, and if it is easily covered up or not.  Good luck!!!

I haven't thought of a design yet though.


----------



## dusty paws

all i can say is just think about it. draw it out on a piece of paper and stick it to you for a day or so to see how you like it.

i have one on my ankle, two on my back, and one on my shoulder. the only time anyone sees them is if i'm wearing short pants or a low cut tank top at work. i love all my tattoos and don't regret them at all - just make sure its something you really like and won't get sick and tired of seeing. best of luck!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I have a rather large rat on my outer calf.  I don't wear shorts, and I rarely rare skirts, capris, or dresses. I can wear pants if I don't want anyone to see it.

BTW, the dog in your avatar is adorable.  I love how he is sleeping that way...


----------



## bnjj

My sister passed away a year ago in May and in April of this year I got a memorial tat for her and it is on the small of my back.

I also have one on my left breast and one on my left outer thigh.


----------



## holly di

I have one on my wrist, ankle, hip, back, and one on my butt.  I LOVE them all and don't regret any of them.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i have 13 colorful stars going across my left hip. The guy that did it, did a horrible job! I love it though just needs someone to retouch it that knows what they are doing.


----------



## courtneyh

i have half of my back tattooed....i have behind both of my ears, above my ankle, my foot and near my hip bone....

i cant wait to get more!


----------



## tatertot

I have a small one on my inside left wrist, left shoulder blade, right hip bone (though this one is longer) and a small one on the left top of my rear. I love them all and chose their location based on the design and size.


----------



## ellerymae

I'm getting this soon on my wrist. It's a heart, and the curve on the top left makes that line a P (for Princess, my cat, who's disappeared..) and the double curves on the right side make a B (for Babycake, my cat) and the flick on the left bottom is an upside down J (for my dog, Jack!)

It's a REALLY rough design though. I made it in a minute so I could have an idea to show people what I want.


----------



## leothelnss

I have one on my ankle... It hurt, a lot.
But it looks nice now that it's healed. I dont know how big you want to get yours, though.

Really sorry about your brother


----------



## Bay

I got a memorial tattoo on my lower back. Wich was also my first one. I can see it if I look in a mirror and also hide it. Other than that I got one on my neck and two on my feet.


----------



## agreenst

There is a tattoo thread in the general discussion. You might get more replies there


----------



## shoeangel

My tattoo artist says that way more girls are getting tattoos than guys.  Why do you suppose that is?

I have four and wanting more, but I prefer to keep them private.

A feminine tribal on lower back
A kanji on inside lower leg between ankle and lower calf that reads "wa" meaning "harmony".  
A hibiscus flower hidden by my undies 
A verse at the nape of my neck that reads "be content"


----------



## absolutpink

I have a butterfly on my lower back.

Within the next few weeks or so I'm planning on getting the Leo symbol on my back in between my shoulder blades.


----------



## rbaby

Has anyone seen white tattoos? They are really subtle. I've been playing with the idea of getting one.


----------



## bnjj

There are pics of white tattoos in the "Do You Tattoo" thread in Gen Disc.


----------



## ChristyR143

I think with the white tattoos you have to have the right skin tone, though, or else it won't show up?  At least that's what I think I read about them!

I have 8 tattoos right now and I love them all.  They are: a butterfly on my outer left ankle, a rosary (like Nicole Richie's) on my right foot, a rose and dagger on my right hip (my first one when I was 18 - very 'old school'), a tribal looking heart on my lower back, a large cross wrapped in thorns between my shoulder blades, a heart on my left shoulder, a heart with my sons' initials on the back of my neck, a small pink heart behind my right ear.  Yes, I like hearts and crosses, LOL!!

I really want to get my wedding anniversary in roman numerals somewhere (wrist maybe) but haven't decided yet.


----------



## addicted2chanel

I don't have any yet. I thought about getting one someday. One, as a tribute to my mother (she passed in 2000) and one for my son. I want to design them myself though. I want them to be unique to me, and when people look at them, I want them to think "Wow, how cool." But I do plan on getting them in a place that is discreet. 
My father has two full sleeves that are somewhat finished. He works in an office and keeps them covered with long sleeve shirts though


----------



## simseema17

thanks for bumping and combining my thread with this.... 

back to places where to tattoo....I've heard conflicting things about if there is a lot of muscle compared to bone where you get a tattoo...some say if there is a lot of bone right under the skin it hurts a lot, but I've also heard vice versa


----------



## simseema17

Ok, it finally came to me!

As I said before, I wanted to get something to reminded me of my brother who passed away in 2002

I'm Indian (Telugu) and in the language telugu, I wanted to get the word for older sister written out...he used to call me that since we were babies....I used to hear that word all the time...now I never do and no one else can call me that


I just have to double check the symbols w/my mom.....when I do I'll post it...

but now to the other half of my problem, where do I get it?

options as of right now:

foot, ankle, back (near neck), or above my knee


----------



## Pinara

I have tattoo on my left back arm. I had done it when I was 24 years old in collage, I was very happy with that till Im come to my 30's age,Im 36 now Im working as an manager position in an international company.  So usually I have to attend many receptions, speacial events like usually vip peoples attend to events and gala dinners, and I have to wear nice chic black gowns or suits. So I have to tell you that I have to hide my tattoo, its never looks good in serious with gowns in serously events, and it shows you like a hippi or still crazy. So now Im really hate my tattoo. when you decide to make it, think it over, if you planing to serously job positions in your future life.
its just my exprience.


----------



## Tracy

simseema17 said:


> Ok, it finally came to me!
> 
> As I said before, I wanted to get something to reminded me of my brother who passed away in 2002
> 
> I'm Indian (Telugu) and in the language telugu, I wanted to get the word for older sister written out...he used to call me that since we were babies....I used to hear that word all the time...now I never do and no one else can call me that
> 
> 
> I just have to double check the symbols w/my mom.....when I do I'll post it...
> 
> but now to the other half of my problem, where do I get it?
> 
> options as of right now:
> 
> foot, ankle, back (near neck), or above my knee


 
sorry to hear about your brother. your idea sounds interesting, can't wait to see it! 
i have been wanting another tattoo ( i have a sun on my upper thigh), and i would like to get it on the top of my foot---which i heard will hurt like hell b/c it's bony!
BTW--- your dog has always cracked me up, very cute sleeping position!


----------



## natalie_palm

I have ones on the outside of both ankles that I am in the LONG process of having removed. it hurts worse than ANYTHING and I am pretty resilient. In the meantime, I added to one and had another one added on the inside of my ankle...I really need to do something about that skull and crossbones tho...


----------



## jc2239

^^ the colors on the second one pictures are just gorgeous!


----------



## MissTiss

simseema17 said:


> Ok, it finally came to me!
> 
> As I said before, I wanted to get something to reminded me of my brother who passed away in 2002
> 
> I'm Indian (Telugu) and in the language telugu, I wanted to get the word for older sister written out...he used to call me that since we were babies....I used to hear that word all the time...now I never do and no one else can call me that
> 
> 
> I just have to double check the symbols w/my mom.....when I do I'll post it...
> 
> but now to the other half of my problem, where do I get it?
> 
> options as of right now:
> 
> foot, ankle, back (near neck), or above my knee


 

I'd say get it somewhere you can see it without having to resort to mirrors or becoming a contortionist.  

I have two tattoos, both mean a lot to me. I can see them often and am reminded why I got them in the first place. 

I love this thread...

ETA: http://www.asylum.com/2008/03/19/the-worst-celebrity-tattoos-ever/

I don't know how anyone can define these as the worst. Tattoos are subjective...True some are awful quality and others may not make any sense to us, but...


----------



## Bag Lady 923

I love tattoos. I have 3, technically 4 b/c one is a cover up. On my upper left arm I  had my name (pretty large) put there when I was 17. A few weeks a go I had a cover up done. It is custom drawn from a pic I gave the artist as an idea. There are 2 butterflies,  and 3 hibiscus flowers. It is a pretty large piece. I felt the name tattoo was becoming too juvenile and I wanted something to represent my transition from my youth to an adult. The new tattoo symbolizes beauty and transformation for me. Also on my left forearm I have a ladybug that I also got when I was 17. This symbolizes good luck and is also the official bug of New York. I also have a tattoo on my lower back of a rose with tribals on the sides that I got when I was 18. I am thinking of getting this one touched up and made larger. I will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I was wondering what this was doing in the beauty bar...

I have decided on what I want my second one to be and hopefully I'll be getting it soon.  I want a pink/blue/purple/black butterfly with 5 stars around it for my grandparents and great aunts.


----------



## Veelyn

Why did this get moved to the beauty section? I'm confused. lol.


----------



## nickkyvintage

Heres one of mine! I got it 3 years ago now - almost to the day in fact!

I do have another one but thats in a secret place  x


----------



## bridurkin

^^^I love your tattoo, nickkyvintage!  Feminine, and very pretty!


----------



## *Stellina*

br00kelynx said:


> Lyrics from my favorite band, Rilo Kiley.
> This was the first day I got it done. I've had it about 5 months now..



 THIS IS THE BEST TATTOO I HAVE EVER SEEN. PERIOD.

Rilo Kiley is my favourite band too, and that song means so much to me.


----------



## laloki

Here is my first and only one - fresh off the tattoists needle yesterday - it is a little messy with having remnants of cream smeared on it. I am very happy with it as it is beautifully crisp this morning.


----------



## nickkyvintage

^^^^ that is so beautiful! Where abouts on you is it? x


----------



## laloki

nickkyvintage said:


> ^^^^ that is so beautiful! Where abouts on you is it? x


 
Thank you - it is on my hip and I am really happy with it.


----------



## MGNDTH9

here's mine-very painful took 16 hours!


----------



## Tokidoki Lover

MGNDTH9 is that on your inner leg? it looks PAINFUL!


----------



## LvnMyLVs

I want to get at tattoo...or two... so badly but am scared to death of needles.  I had two natural child births, so you think I'd be fine!  I do have a belly ring.
The tattoos I want are a butterfly with the tribal pattern on either side on my lower back and possibly something on my ankle!  I'm going to be 40 in January... I wonder if I'm too old now???

So how bad does it hurt, really????


----------



## RWolfeOH

LvnMyLVs said:


> I want to get at tattoo...or two... so badly but am scared to death of needles. I had two natural child births, so you think I'd be fine! I do have a belly ring.
> The tattoos I want are a butterfly with the tribal pattern on either side on my lower back and possibly something on my ankle! I'm going to be 40 in January... I wonder if I'm too old now???
> 
> So how bad does it hurt, really????


 You had two children naturally girl!!!! You can handle a tattoo

I have one on my ankle and it didn't hurt at all. I laughed once the guy started...I couldn't believe that I was so nervous over getting one.

Do it....go get your tattoos!


----------



## juicy couture jen

LvnMyLVs said:


> I want to get at tattoo...or two... so badly but am scared to death of needles.  I had two natural child births, so you think I'd be fine!  I do have a belly ring.
> The tattoos I want are a butterfly with the tribal pattern on either side on my lower back and possibly something on my ankle!  I'm going to be 40 in January... I wonder if I'm too old now???
> 
> So how bad does it hurt, really????



It hurts, but not as bad as childbirth.  I guess this pain is more sharper and more consistent, unlike contractions where you get a break in between.  You can get breaks too while getting a tattoo, but it would just take longer.


----------



## ChristyR143

It really depends on where you get them and how big and how many different colors you get.  I had a baby at home, so I do think I have a pretty darned good pain tolerance. I also have 8 tattoos.  The one that was the worst is the large cross on my back. It's got many different colors and lots of shading...it took almost 3 hours to do, and I will tell you...there were times there toward then end I thought I was going to have to tell the artist to stop because the pain was THAT bad.  But the others weren't too bad at all.  I just use my labor training to deal with it...you know, deep breathing and relaxation.  I always tell anyone who wants a tattoo but is concerned about the pain to not let that deter you.


----------



## MGNDTH9

Tokidoki Lover said:


> MGNDTH9 is that on your inner leg? it looks PAINFUL!


 
Nope goes fully around my ankle and partway up my calf-it was painful, but I LOVE pain!


----------



## dusty paws

..i'm totally jonesing for my 5th!


----------



## MGNDTH9

LvnMyLVs said:


> I want to get at tattoo...or two... so badly but am scared to death of needles. I had two natural child births, so you think I'd be fine! I do have a belly ring.
> The tattoos I want are a butterfly with the tribal pattern on either side on my lower back and possibly something on my ankle! I'm going to be 40 in January... I wonder if I'm too old now???
> 
> So how bad does it hurt, really????


 
Wow! You can def. handle a tattoo! It's really no big deal unless you get a big piece like I did which the main irritation is the needle going over the same raw spots for hours and hours.

It mainly feels alittle more then a burning sensation, but you do get used to it after 5 min or so.

BTW I sat for 16 hours to get mine and did not cry once.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

I'm soooo wanting to do this.  My husband has one and wants two more.  I'm seriously thinking of one on my lower back and one on my ankle!!
Thanks for all your advice!!! 

Do you think almost 40 is too old to start???


----------



## laloki

LvnMyLVs said:


> I'm soooo wanting to do this. My husband has one and wants two more. I'm seriously thinking of one on my lower back and one on my ankle!!
> Thanks for all your advice!!!
> 
> *Do you think almost 40 is too old to start???*


 

Never - I'm 45 and I got my first one last Saturday!....old is just a state of mind.


----------



## MissTiss

laloki said:


> Never - I'm 45 and I got my first one last Saturday!....old is just a state of mind.


 

oooh, What'd you get???


----------



## Veelyn

LvnMyLVs said:


> I want to get at tattoo...or two... so badly but am scared to death of needles. I had two natural child births, so you think I'd be fine! I do have a belly ring.
> The tattoos I want are a butterfly with the tribal pattern on either side on my lower back and possibly something on my ankle! I'm going to be 40 in January... I wonder if I'm too old now???
> 
> So how bad does it hurt, really????


 
If you have a belly ring, you can get a tattoo!


----------



## LvnMyLVs

I hope so... my fear is they'll start and I won't be able to handle the pain and I'll have like one line or a few dots as my tattoo!!!


----------



## shallow-ish

LvnMyLVs said:


> I hope so... my fear is they'll start and I won't be able to handle the pain and I'll have like one line or a few dots as my tattoo!!!



You can always ask a tattoo artist to do a bit of a 'dry run' with no ink.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

shallow-ish said:


> You can always ask a tattoo artist to do a bit of a 'dry run' with no ink.


 
That's a good idea... thank you!


----------



## laloki

MissTiss said:


> oooh, What'd you get???


 
It is only a small one on my hip - this pic is a bit messy as it was straight off the tattooists needle and is covered in cream.


----------



## IHeartCoach

So I think I am going to go ahead and get the upper sleeve I was talking about- Slightly like this guys upper arm but on a smaller scale and more towards the top.

I was hesitant to go ahead and do it because 1. the price! and 2. no one around my area is good enough...

but...

the guy that did my tiny one 4 years ago is back in town and I guess he was apprenticing with Yogi from Miami Ink for a while... and I have seen this guys stuff lately and it looks GOOD! And my fiance and him are friends so we should get a deal!

I also want to get a small one on my upper shoulder in memory of my father but i am still unsire of what to get.

Do you think that tattoo slighty modified would look nice on a girl?

Also, I am not sure if I should get the bright colors or go for black and grey?


----------



## notvalidchoice

I Like it I think it would look amazing cascading over your shoulder I like the colors I think they are fun but personally I like black and white becuase of the way it ages but really as long as you take care of it the color look stunning.  you should in corporate your father into this tattoo have his birthday or his name sliped in there in the srirles or in a star or something in it would make the tattoo more personal. good luck let us know how it goes and please post lots of pictures!


----------



## imashopaholic

Hey guys and girls. Just wanting your opinion please. I'm looking at getting this dove done in a fine black ink on my left inner wrist. I printed it out on a stencil and transferred it onto my skin to show what it looks like and for me to get a feel for it. I like the size but might go slightly larger because I realise over time the lines will blur into one big black blob. The reason behind my decision to get this dove is one thing... peace. For me to be at peace with my body, my family and myself, all of the things I've had issues with in my life. I battled an eating disorder and cancer at a young age so for me to be at peace with my body is a big thing and this little dove will remind me that it's such an important factor in my future happiness. Your thoughts would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.







_Please excuse my veiny little arm. Covering it is half the reason I want this tattoo!_


----------



## IHeartCoach

That's very cute!

It looks great in that spot and it's small and descret!


----------



## IHeartCoach

notvalidchoice said:


> I Like it I think it would look amazing cascading over your shoulder I like the colors I think they are fun but personally I like black and white becuase of the way it ages but really as long as you take care of it the color look stunning. you should in corporate your father into this tattoo have his birthday or his name sliped in there in the srirles or in a star or something in it would make the tattoo more personal. good luck let us know how it goes and please post lots of pictures!


 
I thought about doing that- putting his name or his birthday and stuff in there somewhere. Maybe I will! 

I can't wait... now I just have to get the balls to do it! 

I love the colors but like you said it would be a bit to keep up and plus once I get older would I rather have blac/gary/white or faded colors?


----------



## Cupcake <3

imashopaholic said:


> Hey guys and girls. Just wanting your opinion please. I'm looking at getting this dove done in a fine black ink on my left inner wrist. I printed it out on a stencil and transferred it onto my skin to show what it looks like and for me to get a feel for it. I like the size but might go slightly larger because I realise over time the lines will blur into one big black blob. The reason behind my decision to get this dove is one thing... peace. For me to be at peace with my body, my family and myself, all of the things I've had issues with in my life. I battled an eating disorder and cancer at a young age so for me to be at peace with my body is a big thing and this little dove will remind me that it's such an important factor in my future happiness. Your thoughts would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please excuse my veiny little arm. Covering it is half the reason I want this tattoo!_



I think it's a perfect place to get something like that. I too have been thinking for a while to get something at the same spot also, but in Chinese letters.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> Hey guys and girls. Just wanting your opinion please. I'm looking at getting this dove done in a fine black ink on my left inner wrist. I printed it out on a stencil and transferred it onto my skin to show what it looks like and for me to get a feel for it. I like the size but might go slightly larger because I realise over time the lines will blur into one big black blob. The reason behind my decision to get this dove is one thing... peace. For me to be at peace with my body, my family and myself, all of the things I've had issues with in my life. I battled an eating disorder and cancer at a young age so for me to be at peace with my body is a big thing and this little dove will remind me that it's such an important factor in my future happiness. Your thoughts would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please excuse my veiny little arm. Covering it is half the reason I want this tattoo!_


 
imashopaholic...
I'm so sorry to hear of all you've been through, but I'm sure it's made you a much stronger person.  I, too, have been through a lot in my life and am dealing with a lot of medical issues right now which are really scary.  I guess we just take it one day at a time.
I LOVE the tattoo and think it's perfect and LOVE the meaning behind it.  Yes, I would get it a bit bigger... for more detail and for looks as time passes...and the inside of your wrist is a wonderful place for it!


----------



## sara999

i think it's a beautiful tattoo. you might need to make it slightly larger in order to really get the detail...so it doesn't blur together as it naturally fades into your skin.

i love the meaning behind it


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow, so many replies already! Thanks lovely ladies for your responses. 
I agree, the dove will look much better a bit bigger so I'll enlarge it a little.
*LvnMyLVs* - Best of luck with the medical issues you're dealing with. Stay strong, think positive and like you said, just take things one day at a time.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

I'm going to try to post a pic of the tattoo I want on my lower back. It's just a temp one, but is pretty much exactly what I want... just bigger without the black 'leg thingies' hanging from the bottom. Let me know what you think.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> Wow, so many replies already! Thanks lovely ladies for your responses.
> I agree, the dove will look much better a bit bigger so I'll enlarge it a little.
> *LvnMyLVs* - Best of luck with the medical issues you're dealing with. Stay strong, think positive and like you said, just take things one day at a time.


 
Thanks imashopaholic!!  That's exactly what I'm trying to do!


----------



## imashopaholic

LvnMyLVs said:


> I'm going to try to post a pic of the tattoo I want on my lower back. It's just a temp one, but is pretty much exactly what I want... just bigger without the black 'leg thingies' hanging from the bottom. Let me know what you think.


 
*I really like your butterfly design* and actually have two on my lower back as well. One represents coming through my eating disorder a more beautiful person and the other my cervical cancer and the struggle to accept the challenges I faced and how it changed me for the better. I now embrace every day and am thankful for the gift of good health, friends and family. *I think you should go for it and would love to see it when it's finished for sure.*


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> *I really like your butterfly design* and actually have two on my lower back as well. One represents coming through my eating disorder a more beautiful person and the other my cervical cancer and the struggle to accept the challenges I faced and how it changed me for the better. I now embrace every day and am thankful for the gift of good health, friends and family. *I think you should go for it and would love to see it when it's finished for sure.*


 
Thank you.... I've had this pic saved forever.  I also have one that I like for my ankle, but don't have a pic of it... just the actual temp tattoo that I refuse to use.  Maybe I could scan it and figure out how to post a pic.  That was the first pic I've ever posted.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

Another question...
How much do you think a tattoo like the one I posted above would cost.... a little larger of course.  I have no idea what they run.
Thanks!!


----------



## imashopaholic

The butterflies I had done on my lower back are black and colour, and when I had them done here in Australia about 5 years ago they were around $50 each. The larger tattoo I have (an open rose in full colour) set me back $140 but it's much larger, about 2 x 2 inches I guess, and that was done 3 years ago. Prices change depending on the detail and artist so I'd suggest calling a local tattooist for a quote.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> The butterflies I had done on my lower back are black and colour, and when I had them done here in Australia about 5 years ago they were around $50 each. The larger tattoo I have (an open rose in full colour) set me back $140 but it's much larger, about 2 x 2 inches I guess, and that was done 3 years ago.


 
Thanks... they sound so pretty... any pics of them?


----------



## imashopaholic

Afraid not, they're on my _much_ lower back and I'm a little concerned about revealing too much.  My parents are strict Catholics and think tattoos deface the body so I had them done in places that were only seen by my DH and me (though I'm not quite flexible enough to get a good look at them without a mirror). The dove on the other hand (no pun intended) is not a concern. I'll be 28 this year and am old enough not to worry what my parents think of my tattoo. I'm getting it for me and what I think about it is all that really matters.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> Afraid not, they're on my _much_ lower back and I'm a little concerned about revealing too much.  My parents are strict Catholics and think tattoos deface the body so I had them done in places that were only seen by my DH and me (though I'm not quite flexible enough to get a good look at them without a mirror). The dove on the other hand (no pun intended) is not a concern. I'll be 28 this year and am old enough not to worry what my parents think of my tattoo. I'm getting it for me and what I think about it is all that really matters.


 
Boy do I know what you're saying.  I was brought up in a very strict, Italian-Catholic family.... went to Catholic schools through 8th grade etc.  I'll be 40 in January and my family is going to have a complete fit if I do this!!  I think I just won't show them... but the one on the ankle.. that may be a problem.

I had a fake one on my ankle over the weekend and as soon as my mom saw me she said, "What is THAT on your ankle!!"


----------



## imashopaholic

They're still that strict and you're nearly 40?  Wow, I think I've got it pretty easy then, because my Mum at least said the design was pretty when I showed her the dove tattoo I intend on getting. She wasn't happy about it but understands my reasons for doing so. And as I said, I'm at an age where I can do what I want with my body without requiring my parents' permission.


----------



## lcterp

LvnMyLVs said:


> Another question...
> How much do you think a tattoo like the one I posted above would cost.... a little larger of course.  I have no idea what they run.
> Thanks!!




I think one like that will probably be around $300 or a bit more, depending on how far you want it to span.  I have a quote that goes across my entire lower back that was $500 (however, they were finely scripted letters which took awhile).  Here is a crappy pic of it, I keep meaning to take a better one (now that I'm a bit thinner and looks a bit better).  You never wanna take a cheaper price on a tattoo if you think the quality of the artist is less.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> They're still that strict and you're nearly 40?  Wow, I think I've got it pretty easy then, because my Mum at least said the design was pretty when I showed her the dove tattoo I intend on getting. She wasn't happy about it but understands my reasons for doing so. And as I said, I'm at an age where I can do what I want with my body without requiring my parents' permission.


 
Exactly... if I want a tattoo, I'll get one! 
I certainly don't tell them what to do.  But, what do you expect from an Italian-Catholic family... they went nutz when I got my belly button pierced and wanted to know if I was being 'branded' when I got the ear piercings in the cartlidge up top!  Geeeessssh!!


----------



## LvnMyLVs

lcterp said:


> I think one like that will probably be around $300 or a bit more, depending on how far you want it to span. I have a quote that goes across my entire lower back that was $500 (however, they were finely scripted letters which took awhile). Here is a crappy pic of it, I keep meaning to take a better one (now that I'm a bit thinner and looks a bit better). You never wanna take a cheaper price on a tattoo if you think the quality of the artist is less.


 
I was trying to remember how much my husband's was... but he got it nearly 10 years ago now.  Exactly, I want a beautiful tattoo... not something that looks terrible.  Luckily we have several friends who have them and highly recommend certain tattoo artists in our area... so we've seen the work, etc.
You're tattoo looks pretty... What does it say?


----------



## lcterp

LvnMyLVs said:


> I was trying to remember how much my husband's was... but he got it nearly 10 years ago now.  Exactly, I want a beautiful tattoo... not something that looks terrible.  Luckily we have several friends who have them and highly recommend certain tattoo artists in our area... so we've seen the work, etc.
> You're tattoo looks pretty... What does it say?




Thank you, I love it and it took a good hour and a half.  When he did my spine it really really hurt but worth it.  
It's a quote from Shakespeare's All's Well that Ends Well and when people ask what it means I feel so corny but I read it as we have to look within ourselves to get things done and when we stop believing in ourselves that's when we tend to fail, it says

"Our remedies oft in ourselves do lie which we ascribe to heaven the fated sky  
Gives us free scope; Only doth backward pull our slow designs we were ourselves become dull"

Terrible angle, I really will get a better one and one that shows exactly where the placement is 







I'm about to be 23 and have had it for a year and my parents still don't know!  I should tell them but I'm just the avoiding the initial "That is so tacky, I can't believe you did that" from my mother.


----------



## T-Girl

kathyrose said:


> Mine is my eyebrows and eyeliner.


 
Me too!  I got my eyes tattooed lined in the summer of 2003.  I tried calling my girlfriend and ended up speaking to her daughter.  

So, I asked her 8 year old daughter, "What do you think?"  She said, "No."  I asked, "Why?"  She replied, "Because you can't take it off."

So, that sealed the deal.  I wore eyeliner since I was 12 years old and I was tired of relining my eyes every single day just to see the eyeliner melt as dark circles under my eyes an hour later--and this was the 'waterproof' Maybeline.  Since my eyes were done successfully, in the winter of 2005, I got my brows done as well.

Take care,


----------



## imashopaholic

OK I enlarged the design and transferred it from the stencil onto my left inner wrist again. I'm much happier with this size as it clearly shows the intricate lines in the wings and tail. If you compare with the dove on the previous page you can see how much better it looks being a little larger. I've booked my tattoo for Friday at 9.30am and am so excited about it! Would love to know what you think of the new design.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> OK I enlarged the design and transferred it from the stencil onto my left inner wrist again. I'm much happier with this size as it clearly shows the intricate lines in the wings and tail. If you compare with the dove on the previous page you can see how much better it looks being a little larger. I've booked my tattoo for Friday at 9.30am and am so excited about it! Would love to know what you think of the new design.


 
imashopaholic...
It's going to turn out beautiful.  Can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

imashopaholic said:


> OK I enlarged the design and transferred it from the stencil onto my left inner wrist again. I'm much happier with this size as it clearly shows the intricate lines in the wings and tail. If you compare with the dove on the previous page you can see how much better it looks being a little larger. I've booked my tattoo for Friday at 9.30am and am so excited about it! Would love to know what you think of the new design.



That looks great!!!!

Can I ask how you did that? I'd like to "try out" my tattoo before I get it lol.


----------



## imashopaholic

*LvnMyLVs* - Thanks hun! I hope it turns out great because I ain't gonna be able to cover it!! Well unless I get around wearing a few chunky bangles over it every day.   Good luck dealing with your family when you get your tattoo. You're old enough to make decisions about your body without them bossing you about so stand up to them and tell them it's your choice and that's that.

*lcterp* - I love your script tattoo. Meaningful and beautifully done. 

*T-Girl* - How bad was the pain when getting your eyeliner tattooed on? Ouch! 

*QueenOfDa702* - I printed the design onto baking paper and when it was wet pressed it onto my skin!


----------



## alfiebach

imashopaholic said:


> Wow, so many replies already! Thanks lovely ladies for your responses.
> I agree, the dove will look much better a bit bigger so I'll enlarge it a little.
> *LvnMyLVs* - Best of luck with the medical issues you're dealing with. Stay strong, think positive and like you said, just take things one day at a time.


 
i love it my friend just perfect, i'm really wanting an angel, let me know if you do, and does it hurt there alfie x


----------



## alfiebach

i had my 1st tat and i was over 40, must get a pic, i never told mum and dad, but i forgot and bent over, its on my back, mum said what have you had done, nervous laugh, oh your nan had one years ago, it was quite common then, like now. i would have loads,but i think you have to be careful when your older they dont look to good on saggy skin IMO HE HE  alfie x


----------



## LvnMyLVs

alfiebach said:


> i had my 1st tat and i was over 40, must get a pic, i never told mum and dad, but i forgot and bent over, its on my back, mum said what have you had done, nervous laugh, oh your nan had one years ago, it was quite common then, like now. i would have loads,but i think you have to be careful when your older they dont look to good on saggy skin IMO HE HE alfie x


 
See that's another thing I wonder... in 10 or 20 or 30 years, will I regret having it.


----------



## imashopaholic

alfiebach said:


> i love it my friend just perfect, i'm really wanting an angel, let me know if you do, and does it hurt there alfie x


 
Alfie my lovely, it's good to see you here!  Thanks for the comment regarding my dove tattoo. I'm booked in for Friday and will post pics as soon as it's healed. My friend has script all the way around her left wrist (reads 'past present future' and looks amazing), but she said it killed because, like me, her tiny wrists have hardly any meat on them so the needle was digging into her tendons and veins for half an hour. I might just o.d. on Advil before I go and hope for the best. Though I doubt it'll compare with chemo for cervical cancer so I'm confident my pain threshold can hack it. 



LvnMyLVs said:


> See that's another thing I wonder... in 10 or 20 or 30 years, will I regret having it.


 
I look at it like this... your skin's going to sag with age regardless of what you do so why not at least dress it nicely for the occasion. No harm in prettying things up, even if they're only going to get messy down the track.


----------



## LuLuLV

I have a gecko on my back and a tribal band on my ankle.  I am soon to have a complete wrap around vine from shoulder to shoulder that my gecko will be sitting on.  YAAAAY for tats!!!


----------



## Barlow

This is when mine was freshly done, now it's about 5 months old. The characters mean family in Chinese and I got it to commerate my mom, dad and I going to Taiwan for two weeks to teach English as well as my commitment to my family in general. Cherry blossoms stand for youth, beauty and education.

Hope the pic is PG-13 appropriate, just wanted to give some reference for location and size


----------



## LvnMyLVs

Barlow said:


> This is when mine was freshly done, now it's about 5 months old. The characters mean family in Chinese and I got it to commerate my mom, dad and I going to Taiwan for two weeks to teach English as well as my commitment to my family in general. Cherry blossoms stand for youth, beauty and education.
> 
> Hope the pic is PG-13 appropriate, just wanted to give some reference for location and size


 
That is beautiful!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Barlow said:


> This is when mine was freshly done, now it's about 5 months old. The characters mean family in Chinese and I got it to commerate my mom, dad and I going to Taiwan for two weeks to teach English as well as my commitment to my family in general. Cherry blossoms stand for youth, beauty and education.
> 
> Hope the pic is PG-13 appropriate, just wanted to give some reference for location and size


 
Barlow,  very pretty.  I am sorry, I can't even begin to figure out where this is on your body?  I need more reference.  Is it your hip?


----------



## imashopaholic

*Barlow* - I love your tatt and the colours are amazing.


----------



## Barlow

DesigningStyle said:


> Barlow,  very pretty.  I am sorry, I can't even begin to figure out where this is on your body?  I need more reference.  Is it your hip?



It's on the right side of my lower back, hopefully safely away from "tramp stamp" territory


----------



## Barlow

imashopaholic said:


> *Barlow* - I love your tatt and the colours are amazing.



Aww thanks ^^ I'm hoping they stay pretty vibrant as I have it longer


----------



## lmiller4

thats a great idea of transferring it to a stencil to see if you like it. how did you do it?


----------



## imashopaholic

lmiller4 said:


> thats a great idea of transferring it to a stencil to see if you like it. how did you do it?


 






I printed the design from my computer onto baking paper (used for lining cake tins) and when it was wet I pressed it onto my skin and voila, I had a temporary tattoo! It was really good to be able to see the exact size and shape to help me determine if it was going to be right for me. And it is. Can't wait for Friday as that's when I'm having it made permanent.


----------



## kquincy

I have two tattoos. Here is one of them:


----------



## Michie757

LisaG719 said:


> I would love to have a tattoo...but my needle phobia keeps me out of the tattoo shop. A pink fairy would be my choice.



Me to! lol


----------



## gre8dane

nickkyvintage said:


> Heres one of mine! I got it 3 years ago now - almost to the day in fact!
> 
> I do have another one but thats in a secret place  x


 
This is BEAUTIFUL!  I've been wanting a large lower back tribal for a LONG time, way before they became popular.  But I want a FEMINIE tribal piece.  The flash is masculine to me.  I am a slow "tattoo getter" (my brother's words) and have been looking here and there & thinking of trying to design one.  But that is risky.   So I'm still looking.  This is purrrdy!


----------



## gre8dane

LvnMyLVs said:


> I want to get at tattoo...or two... so badly but am scared to death of needles. I had two natural child births, so you think I'd be fine! I do have a belly ring.
> The tattoos I want are a butterfly with the tribal pattern on either side on my lower back and possibly something on my ankle! I'm going to be 40 in January... I wonder if I'm too old now???
> 
> So how bad does it hurt, really????


 
TOO OLD!!!  Never!  They say once you get one tattoo, you never stop.  I got my first tattoo 15 years ago and immediately began planning my next which I got 11 years later.  

I already know the LOCATIONS of the tattoos I'm going to get when I *RETIRE* many years from now since they are not good areas for work now.  They are going to be subtle feminine pieces of art on the:
back of neck
behind my ears
piece to cover scar on front of forearm...

No age limit when it comes to tattoos!


----------



## gre8dane

imashopaholic said:


> OK I enlarged the design and transferred it from the stencil onto my left inner wrist again. I'm much happier with this size as it clearly shows the intricate lines in the wings and tail. If you compare with the dove on the previous page you can see how much better it looks being a little larger. I've booked my tattoo for Friday at 9.30am and am so excited about it! Would love to know what you think of the new design.


 
Wow!  I can't wait to see it!  I'm thinking of getting a white tattoo, or my case brown tattoo, on my wrist also.  Be sure to let us know about the pain factor!  That's a sensitive spot.  I have an inner ankle tattoo & a toe ring tattoo - those can be sensitive areas with bone, but the inner wrist!


----------



## kallison

^mine is on my inner wrist and it wasn't too bad. i'm surprised so many people say it hurts badly...i'm ready to get my other wrist done.

for those of you with foot tattoos...does anyone have one on the inside near the ankle but going across the flat part (does that make sense? not the ankle exactly). how quickly does it fade/get worn? that's where i want my next one, but i know many artists are ambivalent about tattooing there in particular. just curious.


----------



## gre8dane

LvnMyLVs said:


> See that's another thing I wonder... in 10 or 20 or 30 years, will I regret having it.


 
I believe if you look at tattoo flash in a shop or online to see what is out there and decide what is important to you for the artwork, I do not believe you can regret a tattoo years later.  Some may regret the impulsive pretty rose tattoo years later, others may not.  

All of my tattoos are nice, but most importantly, they have significance to me.  I have a friend who is 'tatted up' with many different images because they are pretty, but nothing that really 'relates' to her.  She loves them and I doubt she will regret them, but she can go into a shop, pick a tattoo and get it.  I do research which she laughs at.


----------



## Veelyn

Barlow- That tat is beautiful!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Barlow said:


> This is when mine was freshly done, now it's about 5 months old. The characters mean family in Chinese and I got it to commerate my mom, dad and I going to Taiwan for two weeks to teach English as well as my commitment to my family in general. Cherry blossoms stand for youth, beauty and education.
> 
> Hope the pic is PG-13 appropriate, just wanted to give some reference for location and size


 

Love this!


And very pretty design *imashopaholic*....great idea about the stencil as well.  Hopefully I can get my next one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## xhalted1

I have three tattoos and looking to get another soon.


----------



## andicandi3x12

10 as of now and all are custom. My back is kinda full, I have frylock on my left shoulder blade with cherry blossoms,my nickname "the missionary" under a lotus flower with an ankh coming out of it on my neck a japanese peony with the water on my right shoulder blade, an old school anchor with "anchors aweigh" on my foot, a rather large fairy sitting on a half moon on my left ankle, a treble clef on my left inner wrist, a jolly roger on my left arm, a new school sacred heart/spiderweb butterfly on my inner left forearm, and my favorite an orchid and lilly with vines wrapping around a dagger taking up my entire inner right forearm. I am starting my sleeve soon with Applejack from my little pony 

Ive been getting them since I was 16. and I really really love each one of them. even "the missionary" one which I got my 1st semester at college as kind of a i never chickenout thing with my dorm mates!


----------



## notvalidchoice

andicandi3x12 said:


> 10 as of now and all are custom. My back is kinda full, I have frylock on my left shoulder blade with cherry blossoms,my nickname "the missionary" under a lotus flower with an ankh coming out of it on my neck a japanese peony with the water on my right shoulder blade, an old school anchor with "anchors aweigh" on my foot, a rather large fairy sitting on a half moon on my left ankle, a treble clef on my left inner wrist, a jolly roger on my left arm, a new school sacred heart/spiderweb butterfly on my inner left forearm, and my favorite an orchid and lilly with vines wrapping around a dagger taking up my entire inner right forearm. I am starting my sleeve soon with Applejack from my little pony
> 
> Ive been getting them since I was 16. and I really really love each one of them. even "the missionary" one which I got my 1st semester at college as kind of a i never chickenout thing with my dorm mates!



ooooo please take a picture!


----------



## IHeartCoach

andicandi3x12 said:


> 10 as of now and all are custom. My back is kinda full, I have frylock on my left shoulder blade with cherry blossoms,my nickname "the missionary" under a lotus flower with an ankh coming out of it on my neck a japanese peony with the water on my right shoulder blade, an old school anchor with "anchors aweigh" on my foot, a rather large fairy sitting on a half moon on my left ankle, a treble clef on my left inner wrist, a jolly roger on my left arm, a new school sacred heart/spiderweb butterfly on my inner left forearm, and my favorite an orchid and lilly with vines wrapping around a dagger taking up my entire inner right forearm. I am starting my sleeve soon with Applejack from my little pony
> 
> Ive been getting them since I was 16. and I really really love each one of them. even "the missionary" one which I got my 1st semester at college as kind of a i never chickenout thing with my dorm mates!


 

FRYLOCK!!!!!!!

Omg!!! I love ATHF!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

So upset! I wasn't able to get my dove tattoo today. The tattooist was concerned about my "teensy weensy tiny little arms" as they have hardly any meat on them and he said they'd be very sore and swollen, with possible bleeding and as I had to drive home (a 3 hour journey) on my own, he advised that I do it when my hubby comes into the city with me, which is in 2 weeks. So I've rescheduled for Monday, 25th August.


----------



## skyqueen

Don't know if this is the right thread to post...but I had my lips tatooed. Love it, very natural...great shape, only have to use gloss. Also, plugs up the little lines, no feathering. Painful, get a dental block.


----------



## bridurkin

Skyqueen...could you post a picture?  I would love to see how it turned out on someone who liked the completed job!


----------



## Laurie8504

imashopaholic said:


> So upset! I wasn't able to get my dove tattoo today. The tattooist was concerned about my "teensy weensy tiny little arms" as they have hardly any meat on them and he said they'd be very sore and swollen, with possible bleeding and as I had to drive home (a 3 hour journey) on my own, he advised that I do it when my hubby comes into the city with me, which is in 2 weeks. So I've rescheduled for Monday, 25th August.



I think this guy must have been over-exaggerating a little.  Are you just getting the black outline, or would it be filled in?  If you're filling it in, then I could see some bleeding, but I just went with a very thin friend of mine to get her wrist tattooed, and she had absolutely no problems with bleeding or swelling.


----------



## skyqueen

bridurkin said:


> Skyqueen...could you post a picture? I would love to see how it turned out on someone who liked the completed job!


 I'll try, have never posted a picture.


----------



## IHeartCoach

skyqueen said:


> I'll try, have never posted a picture.


 

upload it to tinypic.com and copy the link that says- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And then post here!


--On Topic-

My boyfriend may get something to his lower arm done next week so I may get my upper arm done toooo!!! I can't wait! i have to show the guy what i want first to see about how much it will be.


----------



## imashopaholic

Laurie8504 said:


> I think this guy must have been over-exaggerating a little. Are you just getting the black outline, or would it be filled in? If you're filling it in, then I could see some bleeding, but I just went with a very thin friend of mine to get her wrist tattooed, and she had absolutely no problems with bleeding or swelling.


 
That's a relief to hear. Although I had to drive 3 hours alone right after I was scheduled for the tattoo so I guess he thought it was best to be safe than sorry. I'm so excited for the 25th and will post pics once I'm home.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

imashopaholic said:


> That's a relief to hear. Although I had to drive 3 hours alone right after I was scheduled for the tattoo so I guess he thought it was best to be safe than sorry. I'm so excited for the 25th and will post pics once I'm home.


 
Can't wait to see the pics!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

IHeartCoach said:


> upload it to tinypic.com and copy the link that says-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then post here!
> 
> 
> --On Topic-
> 
> My boyfriend may get something to his lower arm done next week so I may get my upper arm done toooo!!! I can't wait! i have to show the guy what i want first to see about how much it will be.


I tried the tinypic.com and ...nothing. Even had my DH try...nope. Any other ideas?


----------



## laloki

skyqueen said:


> I tried the tinypic.com and ...nothing. Even had my DH try...nope. Any other ideas?


 
Can you just add it as an attachment to your post?


----------



## notvalidchoice

laloki said:


> Can you just add it as an attachment to your post?


you could try photobucket.com upload your photos edit resize if any thing needs to be done then just choose img code and paste it into your post. good luck


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Have 2 wish I didn't.  I think tatoo's are low class.  Sorry I know many wealthy, stars Etc have them.  It is just my feelings.  Momma was right!!!!!!


----------



## kallison

ouch, low class?

some of the most successful and respected people i know are all tatted up. i don't think it's what you have on your body or what you look like that makes you "low class" at all.


----------



## IHeartCoach

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Have 2 wish I didn't. I think tatoo's are low class. Sorry I know many wealthy, stars Etc have them. It is just my feelings. Momma was right!!!!!!


 

So even though you have them you think they are low class?

So you consider yourself low class? Or at one point you must have...

You can always get them removed ya know...


----------



## skyqueen

laloki said:


> Can you just add it as an attachment to your post?


 SORRY...TRIED THAT FIRST


----------



## skyqueen

notvalidchoice said:


> you could try photobucket.com upload your photos edit resize if any thing needs to be done then just choose img code and paste it into your post. good luck


 I'M GOING TO TRY THIS NOW...THANKS


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

IHeartCoach said:


> So even though you have them you think they are low class?
> 
> So you consider yourself low class? Or at one point you must have...
> 
> You can always get them removed ya know...


 
I hide them and of course I do not feel like that.  It was done when I was young and I do not like the low class look now. Sorry


----------



## helene80

I never got one - I go through phases of thinking "I'm getting one, I'm getting one!" and then I forget about it again, or change my mind about what I want


----------



## Threshold

Tats are artistic expressions of an individual and are incredibly personal, just like actions, words, and deeds.  Demeaning categorizations and labels regarding the craft, the art, or those who engage in it might be interpreted as not only insulting and disrespectful, but rather elitist?

The pic of my leg is an anniversary tat. Hubby's is on his arm. Two years after _The Deed_, we went back to the little strip-mall chapel in Tahoe where we were married only to find it had become an ink-shop, so it was only logical, right?

The bas-relief is the Aztec goddess Coyolxauhqui. She was just finished last week and pics were featured at the recent invitational Tat Convention in Seattle (Aug. 2008)


----------



## totoro928

I got these angel wings on my wrist in white ink 2 weeks ago. For those fellow tpfers who have white ink tats, did the color of yours look like mine? My tattoo now looks like a burnt scar because of the dark discoloration of my skin in that area. Will my tattoo eventually turn back into my skin color?


----------



## Veelyn

Wow. Thats neat! It does look like a scar, but it probably just needs to heal.


----------



## Threshold

totoro928 said:


> I got these angel wings on my wrist in white ink 2 weeks ago. For those fellow tpfers who have white ink tats, did the color of yours look like mine? My tattoo now looks like a burnt scar because of the dark discoloration of my skin in that area. Will my tattoo eventually turn back into my skin color?


 
Oh wow! The wings are incredible! The white detailing makes it look very dimensional. I don't know enough about white coloring to answer your question, but your picture has convinced me that my Aztec Moon Goddess would be even _more_ dynamic with white highlights! Can't wait for Sept 12! That's when I get my purple-blue nautilus "golden ratio" shell, and was given the option of adding white highlights to Coyolxuahqui if I chose. Thanks for sharing!

Here's the design for the shell, to be on the inside of my left forearm:


----------



## imashopaholic

Threshold said:


> Tats are artistic expressions of an individual and are incredibly personal, just like actions, words, and deeds. Demeaning categorizations and labels regarding the craft, the art, or those who engage in it might be interpreted as not only insulting and disrespectful, but rather elitist?
> 
> The pic of my leg is an anniversary tat. Hubby's is on his arm. Two years after _The Deed_, we went back to the little strip-mall chapel in Tahoe where we were married only to find it had become an ink-shop, so it was only logical, right?
> 
> The bas-relief is the Aztec goddess Coyolxauhqui. She was just finished last week and pics were featured at the recent invitational Tat Convention in Seattle (Aug. 2008)


 
Well said! And great tattoos too.


----------



## Threshold

imashopaholic said:


> Well said! And great tattoos too.


 
Thanks!  And good luck with the tats on the 25th!  I look forward to the pics.


----------



## emmaamme

i got my first tattoo last week, i'll post pics as soon as i find my camera
and im not lying, and not trying to sound all tough, but it did not hurt in any way. 
getting my ears pierced hurt more
i got 8 small tattoos tattooed on the outside of my right ankle, and i love them! i think their so cute

my face was insanely red, but that's only cus i have a crush on the tattooist! haha


----------



## Threshold

Yes, after the initial "needle shock", the body releases endorphins and the experience becomes quite pleasurable.  Some theorize that this why inking becomes an obsession if not an addiction.  My Aztec Moon Goddess took two 2.5 hour sessions to complete (she's a big, highly detailed girl.)  The second time, the artist was doing the sepia detail over skin that had been worked on the month prior.  This hurt a bit more because the freshly healed skin was still tender.  If I wasn't so anxious to have it done, I think I would have waited another month for completion.

Find that camera and lets see some pics!


----------



## monstamuffin

I have a purple rose on my upper leg. I have to add my childrens names around it.


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

frostee said:


> I guess I like them..lol
> 
> There is also a ribbon/bow right under my pj bottoms on my lower back too.


 

Beautiful. I have 9 and will up some pics tomorrow if I dont forget. A little devil, a spider in a web, an orchid, a butterfly, a kingfisher, a black heart, a unicorn's head, a tribal (before Robbie and Beckham had theirs) and a glam eye.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

got a new pic of my cherry.  Me, my brother, and my fiance all got happy cherry tattoos (inspired by japanese pop art), as part of a private alliance/bond that we got on April 5 - exactly 6 months before our October 5th wedding coming up


----------



## melissab

I have 3, a large arm piece which i am still working on, but taking a break due to pregnancy, a small one on the back of my neck and one on my wrist (it says "pas de sucre").


----------



## brunettetiger

Has anyone inked their bbag yet?


----------



## purplekicks

brunettetiger said:


> Has anyone inked their bbag yet?


 
I've seen a photo of a grey city that had been *doodled* on


----------



## staargrl

3 for me, all diff types of stars... lower back, top of my foot and my wrist!


----------



## chinkee21

melissab said:


> I have 3, a large arm piece which i am still working on, but taking a break due to pregnancy, a small one on the back of my neck and one on my wrist (it says "pas de sucre").


 OMG!! Your arm piece is beautiful!! I love all the colors!!


----------



## melissab

Thank you Chinkee!  I can't wait to finish it!!


----------



## CandyJanney

I don't think I posted mine. I got it back in March, my first tattoo. this pic was taken the same day I got it which is why it's so shiny! I designed a Cheshire Cat and I LOVE how it turned out. There are a few spots on his lower butt that are a little lighter then the rest, probably due to my honeymoon in Mexico. >_> I slathered Kitty in lotion but it still faded in a few spots! I'll eventually go back and fix that, I love this tat tho! I dunno if I'd do it again, tho having a colored tattoo might be fun. If I had the balls I'd get the first part of the Jabberwocky poem tattooed on me somewhere but that's a lot of type!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Just got a new tattoo!  Japanese kanji: "*strength*" - on the same arm to which belongs the hand which fosters my wedding ring finger. Done in white and outlined in light pink - a constantly healing scar, as strength is a process. Strength prevails.
Done last night:











Then I got this Japanese kanji character about 5 years ago with my now fiance - it means eternity.  We both have them on our right ankles, same spot, same size, same colors - identical bond marks:





And then me, my brother (my fiance's best man), and my fiance got these on our lower right hips on the 6 month date prior to our wedding - so April 5th (we're getting married October 5th).  The symbolism is hard to explain.  My brother is a borderline personality.  It has to do with his cat liking cherries.  The cherries have open mouths and are yelling "cherry" in a weird accent (again, hard to explain over computer lol) - and each have their own names.  They were inspired by Japanese pop art:


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Just got a new tattoo!  Japanese kanji: "*strength*" - on the same arm to which belongs the hand which fosters my wedding ring finger. Done in white and outlined in light pink - a constantly healing scar, as strength is a process. Strength prevails.
Done last night:











Then I got this Japanese kanji character about 5 years ago with my now fiance - it means eternity.  We both have them on our right ankles, same spot, same size, same colors - identical bond marks:





And then me, my brother (my fiance's best man), and my fiance got these on our lower right hips on the 6 month date prior to our wedding - so April 5th (we're getting married October 5th).  The symbolism is hard to explain.  My brother is a borderline personality.  It has to do with his cat liking cherries.  The cherries have open mouths and are yelling "cherry" in a weird accent (again, hard to explain over computer lol) - and each have their own names.  They were inspired by Japanese pop art:


----------



## LvnMyLVs

Bag2beautyEvrae said:


> Beautiful. I have 9 and will up some pics tomorrow if I dont forget. A little devil, a spider in a web, an orchid, a butterfly, a kingfisher, a black heart, a unicorn's head, a tribal (before Robbie and Beckham had theirs) and a glam eye.


 
OMG... ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## Threshold

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Just got a new tattoo! Japanese kanji: "*strength*" - on the same arm to which belongs the hand which fosters my wedding ring finger. Done in white and outlined in light pink - a constantly healing scar, as strength is a process. Strength prevails.
> Done last night:


 
GREAT tats and I especially love the "strength" symbol, not only for its meaning, but also the way you chose to have it done. It enhances the meaning a thousand fold. Very deep. Thanks!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Threshold said:


> GREAT tats and I especially love the "strength" symbol, not only for its meaning, but also the way you chose to have it done. It enhances the meaning a thousand fold. Very deep. Thanks!


 
Some better pics I got:


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Some better pics I got:


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

1 more "strength"


----------



## Veelyn

That looks like it hurt!


----------



## Jahpson

I already have a tat on my lower back, whats a good place to put the next tat?

I was thinking my upper thigh. any suggestions? oh, and I will post pics of my tat as soon as I can


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Veelyn said:


> That looks like it hurt!



it did, lol - but only took 10 minutes - and after the first minute or so you go numb in that spot anyway   I absolutely love it


----------



## tiffanystar

laloki said:


> It is only a small one on my hip - this pic is a bit messy as it was straight off the tattooists needle and is covered in cream.



I love this its very simple & beautiful. Would love a butterfly tattoo. What is the meaning behind them? I was thinking new life, new begining etc.


----------



## ringing_phone

^I love it!  It looks exactly like a scar!


----------



## jroos

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Some better pics I got:


 I love it!! I can't wait to see what it looks like once it has healed. Please post photos once it is healed.


----------



## keks

This is on of 4....I have the back with 6 chinese signs and tribal my foot also with chinese signs my left wrist with my name and this one...(its not the best pic) and soon i get one behind my left ear


----------



## brunettetiger

is it actually raised, or just looks like it because its white and pink???


----------



## kittycat824

^ I'm curious too, it certainly looks raised from the pics.


----------



## laloki

laloki said:


> Here is my first and only one - fresh off the tattoists needle yesterday - it is a little messy with having remnants of cream smeared on it. I am very happy with it as it is beautifully crisp this morning.


 


tiffanystar said:


> I love this its very simple & beautiful. Would love a butterfly tattoo. What is the meaning behind them? I was thinking new life, new begining etc.


 
Thanks *tiffanystar* - I chose the butterfly mainly because to me it meant 'change', and yes your thinking of new beginning etc is exactly the same....I did a quick google most people think along the same lines.

Good luck if you decide to get one done - I am very happy with mine.


----------



## Threshold

tiffanystar said:


> I love this its very simple & beautiful. Would love a butterfly tattoo. What is the meaning behind them? I was thinking new life, new begining etc.


 
Yes, as well as _transformation_, going through various stages of metamorphosis to emerge fully formed, at full potential and, or course, beautiful!

And *keks!!*  That vine of stars draping over your shoulder is incredible!  Did you design that?  Does it flow down over your back as well?  Lovely!


----------



## chinkee21

*Livinluxuriously,* I love that pink & white tat on your wrist, I am with *BT & kittycat*, is it raised?


----------



## jc2239

keks said:


> This is on of 4....I have the back with 6 chinese signs and tribal my foot also with chinese signs my left wrist with my name and this one...(its not the best pic) and soon i get one behind my left ear



love this one!


----------



## CandyJanney

It looks raised I think because of the colors she used. Using a pink outline really pushes the tattoo shape up and gives it depth. It's pretty awesome!!!


----------



## IHeartCoach

keks said:


> This is on of 4....I have the back with 6 chinese signs and tribal my foot also with chinese signs my left wrist with my name and this one...(its not the best pic) and soon i get one behind my left ear


 

Love your monroe! I have one too... What size jewelry do you use for it? It's really tiny and pretty. Mine is a silver ball prabably a 16g and has a little gem in it...


----------



## shoegal27

NOPE, am afraid of the commitment.. heck I don't even like new beauty marks that pop up one in awhile...


----------



## Veelyn

LivinLuxuriously said:


> it did, lol - but only took 10 minutes - and after the first minute or so you go numb in that spot anyway  I absolutely love it


 
Oh... Well thats not bad then!


----------



## powderpuff100

Nope, none for me. I am tattooless.


----------



## christymarie340

if I could do it over again, I wouldn't have gotten mine. now that they're both about 15 years old they don't look that great..........


----------



## vikianderson

*^ nor me *


----------



## hc1871

melissab said:


> I have 3, a large arm piece which i am still working on, but taking a break due to pregnancy, a small one on the back of my neck and one on my wrist (it says "pas de sucre").


 
I just love them! I love girls with half or full sleeves. I wish I could pull it off but I am too "preppy" and not "rocker-ish" at all.  

I have two. 

One of Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh on my lower left side of my belly. It is about 1.5 inches and I get really tan so it is faded. It is in a really bad place because when low rise pants came out you could see the ears sticking out of my pants. It is so embarassing. Stupid story as to why I got it (has to do with an ex BF). Had it done 15 years ago when I was 21 in college and working in a bar. Got me lots of extra tips. LOL! I have wanted it removed for the pass 6 years. 

Also have my last name in Korean on the inside of my right ankle. It is a little bigger then a quarter. Got this when I was 17. Didn't want to get the rose everyone else was getting at that time so I got my last name. I know lame. At least they did the symbol right. I will never forget when I forgot to wear a band-aid over it and my father saw it. To my surprise he was not that mad. Asked how I was able to write it because I don't speak or write Korean. I told him I had it from when he wrote my name for me. Said good thing I got something Korean. I wish it was more artisitc looking instead of just a black symbol. Very boring.


----------



## Threshold

christymarie340 said:


> if I could do it over again, I wouldn't have gotten mine. now that they're both about 15 years old they don't look that great..........


 
My daughter has a LOT of ink and tells me that touch-ups are standard maintenance and recommended for reviving older tats.  Maybe a bit of re-styling might help as well?  Plus the inks themselves have improved at a rapid rate, so a touch-up will be much more intense/vibrant and last a good deal longer.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

CandyJanney said:


> It looks raised I think because of the colors she used. Using a pink outline really pushes the tattoo shape up and gives it depth. It's pretty awesome!!!



It is raised because it was brand new, lol.  But it'll always look slightly raised because of the pink outline. I'm thinking I may have the pink outlined with a blueish/purple - so that it matches my veins (I have very veiny wrists) so it'll add even more of a 3D type of look.  I love it


----------



## xmelissax

I have a few. A 3/4 sleeve on my right arm, a chest piece, one on the back of my neck, my lower back, and on the inside of my bottom lip. I plan to get a little more work on my back and a smaller piece on my ribs then I am done. I don't have many pics of them online, but I did find this one to share of my sleeve. It's just part of it, after it was first colored. Now the whole thing is colored, and has been completed for about 5 years.


----------



## keks

@Threshold
Thanks! Yes i wanted something with stars and tiny stars so worked with the tattoo woman together and she was just amazing!!It ends on my shoulder,because I have the back "full" with my chinese signs,hehe


@IHeartCoach
Thanks! Actually I'm sorry but I dont know the size of the jewely anymore it is in there for about 3 years now...And I'm tired of it..I was thinking of taking it out and get one under my lips


----------



## melissab

xmelissax said:


> I have a few. A 3/4 sleeve on my right arm, a chest piece, one on the back of my neck, my lower back, and on the inside of my bottom lip. I plan to get a little more work on my back and a smaller piece on my ribs then I am done. I don't have many pics of them online, but I did find this one to share of my sleeve. It's just part of it, after it was first colored. Now the whole thing is colored, and has been completed for about 5 years.



 what gorgeous colouring!!!  I love the sugar skulls!!!!


----------



## Shannon

i wanted to get a tattoo for YEARS. finally a couple months ago i just went for it! i have five stars going down my side (from about bra line to hip). i couldn't be happier with them. but, i will say, once you get your first one, you will want more! (i surely do!!!)


----------



## kathyt

I have at cross in the center of my left foot (looks like the cross similar to Ed Hardy) the chinese pisces symbol on my right inner ankle ( Rihanna has the same symbol behind her ear) and on Friday a daggered star-small on my right wrist.  I love tatts and have a total of 9 in mind that I plan to get before I leave this Earth- who knows prob. more but I love all the tatts viewed here. Great thread, I NEED more!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

My fiance's new wrist tattoo:


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

My fiance's new wrist tattoo:


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

sunnibunni said:


> here's a pic of Victoria beckham's tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is she so freakin' gorgeous?!
> it's in Hebrew and is a quote from "Song of Solomon". apparently it means:
> "I am my loves
> and my love is mine,
> who browses among the lilies."
> this is according to this site which definitely seems to know what they're talking about. what a beautiful language.


 Very sacrilegious .  She is not Jewish.  It is against Leviticus to have this and is very frowned upon.  If you have tats and love them cool.  But this is wrong.


----------



## Threshold

LivinLuxuriously said:


> My fiance's new wrist tattoo:


 
  Alllllllllright!!  _Great_ little lizard... newt... salamander... gecko... reptilian thingy!  Love the colors!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lvuittonaddict said:


> i dont have any...my bf wont let me, well, he doesn't like them. but i want stars on my feet an the nautical stars on the back of my arms(triceps?) i get piercings instead. i have my lip pierced, and my nipples pierced...i've had them pierced twice. but my lip ring hurt more. i *LOVE* my friend jessica's tattoos. she has soooo many.


 
They wouldn't suit me at all but I love your friends tats! they are so different and original and really stylish to me!


----------



## jroos

LivinLuxuriously said:


> 1 more "strength"


 

I love it very cool!! I can't wait to see pics of it once it's healed!!


----------



## Anoka

xmelissax said:


> I have a few. A 3/4 sleeve on my right arm, a chest piece, one on the back of my neck, my lower back, and on the inside of my bottom lip. I plan to get a little more work on my back and a smaller piece on my ribs then I am done. I don't have many pics of them online, but I did find this one to share of my sleeve. It's just part of it, after it was first colored. Now the whole thing is colored, and has been completed for about 5 years.


 
Your sugar skull is gorgeous! If I ever get up enough courage to get a tattoo a sugar skull is at the top of my list. Beautiful tattoos!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Threshold said:


> Alllllllllright!! _Great_ little lizard... newt... salamander... gecko... reptilian thingy! Love the colors!


 
It's a gecko-chameleon.  It represents luck and fortune - plus his personality:  curious, colorful, youthful


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Here's where it's at now.  Got it done Monday, so today's day 4:





It's already fading alot.  I think once it's healed I'll get the pink outlined with a blue so they mix and blend with my veins (I have very veiny wrists)


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

My fiance's tattoo the day after - i LOVE that i can look at this for the rest of my life!!!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

My fiance's tattoo the day after - i LOVE that i can look at this for the rest of my life!!!


----------



## ceseeber

ceseeber said:


> thanks everyone for sharing their pictures!
> 
> I'm debating in which direction I should go for my coverup tattoo, either cherry blossom tree:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/reana/2254701804/
> 
> or plum blossom:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/laumichelle/2176640269/
> 
> I love them both, but then again they're both so different.
> any opinions or thoughts?


 
After three meetings with my tattoo artist within the span of 6 months, we've finally finalized the design and I have my first four hour sitting tomorrow. I'm nervous and excited at the same time. 

The design is of a cherry blossom tree with symbolic insects hovering about and a latin quote carved into the trunck of the tree. The coloring of the tattoo will follow the more natural colors of the plum blossom listed above.

My main goal was for the tattoo to tell a story and be a piece of art....I hope this works out ok.


----------



## Label Addict

That sounds really amazing I'd love to see pics when it's done, the plum blossom in the link you gave is absolutely amazing


----------



## absolutpink

I have a butterfly on my lower back that I got when I was 18... I'm now 24 and don't regret it one bit.

Within the next couple of months (whenever I have the time to go in and set up the appt) I'm getting the Leo symbol on my back in between my shoulder blades. Can't wait!

ETA: I got a butterfly because I felt it fit with the whole turning 18 thing... I had became an adult, was able to drink, vote (although I'm not a citizen in Canada so I can't anyway!), pretty much do whatever I want other than drink and gamble in the US, lol. 

The Leo tattoo is because I'm a Leo through and through. If you read any descriptions about a Leo it fits me perfectly. My husband is also a Leo and he plans on getting a lion tattoo so in a way that tattoo I feel connects us but not in the usual, his name on my arm type way.


----------



## Label Addict

imashopaholic said:


> I printed the design from my computer onto baking paper (used for lining cake tins) and when it was wet I pressed it onto my skin and voila, I had a temporary tattoo! It was really good to be able to see the exact size and shape to help me determine if it was going to be right for me. And it is. Can't wait for Friday as that's when I'm having it made permanent.


 

I've tried doing this today how did you get the baking paper through the printer it just kept getting jammed in mine?


----------



## sheishollywood

I wanted to join in too! I only have one picture of my (almost finished) back piece...

On the left hand side you see a vintage microphone. I had gotten that done a couple of years back when I had played on a tour and was playing fairly large stadiums. But now I have turned a new leaf and the back piece is a Asian Goddess that signifies peace and strength and devotion to being true to myself and my independence. 

I have 4 tattoo's all together... I also have one on my inner ankle for my grandpa and one on my hip.


----------



## laloki

Wow *sheishollywood* your tatt is beautiful.


----------



## IHeartCoach

sheishollywood said:


> I wanted to join in too! I only have one picture of my (almost finished) back piece...
> 
> On the left hand side you see a vintage microphone. I had gotten that done a couple of years back when I had played on a tour and was playing fairly large stadiums. But now I have turned a new leaf and the back piece is a Asian Goddess that signifies peace and strength and devotion to being true to myself and my independence.
> 
> I have 4 tattoo's all together... I also have one on my inner ankle for my grandpa and one on my hip.


 

Are you a singer? In a band?

What kind of music? I'd like to hear. Beautiful tattoo...


----------



## Threshold

sheishollywood said:


> I wanted to join in too! I only have one picture of my (almost finished) back piece...[snip] But now I have turned a new leaf and the back piece is a Asian Goddess that signifies peace and strength and devotion to being true to myself and my independence.
> 
> I have 4 tattoo's all together... I also have one on my inner ankle for my grandpa and one on my hip.


 
She is gorgeous!  Are you planning to add color?  Did you design her?  I am very struck and moved by her emergence from the lotus flower.


----------



## Veelyn

sheishollywood said:


> I wanted to join in too! I only have one picture of my (almost finished) back piece...
> 
> On the left hand side you see a vintage microphone. I had gotten that done a couple of years back when I had played on a tour and was playing fairly large stadiums. But now I have turned a new leaf and the back piece is a Asian Goddess that signifies peace and strength and devotion to being true to myself and my independence.
> 
> I have 4 tattoo's all together... I also have one on my inner ankle for my grandpa and one on my hip.


 
that is awesome!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Beautiful tat *sheishollywood*!!


I got tattoo #2 last night...a butterfly with stars (for my grandparents and great aunts who have passed) on the front of my right shoulder....


----------



## Veelyn

That is so freaking cute! ^ I ALMOST got that EXACT same design..but ended up going with a dif butterfly design. [& got it on my foot] I LOVE that spot too. I have been seriously thinking about getting one there. It looks great Spoiled!!


----------



## kaka

I had my lipps tattoed with a light pinkish color so i dont have to keep applying lipstick.  I just put on a bit of clear gloss & i'm good to go


----------



## imashopaholic

Label Addict said:


> I've tried doing this today how did you get the baking paper through the printer it just kept getting jammed in mine?


 
If you sticky tape the corners of the baking paper to a standard piece of A4 paper it should go through the printer no worries. Then just unstick and turn over onto your skin where you want the tattoo stencil to go. 
BTW I'm getting the dove tattooed on my inner left wrist on Friday. Couldn't get it any sooner as my DH's Nan has been very sick and in hospital. I'll post pics when it's all done. Here's the test run I did after printing the design onto baking paper and transferring onto my wrist.


----------



## tmc089

kaka said:


> I had my lipps tattoed with a light pinkish color so i dont have to keep applying lipstick. I just put on a bit of clear gloss & i'm good to go


 
I've always thought about doing this!! I'm still really young, only 19, but I've definietly considered this for the future...did it hurt? Soreness or anything?


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

jroos said:


> I love it very cool!! I can't wait to see pics of it once it's healed!!


 
Here it is 1 week and 2 days out - still healing :arg:


----------



## imashopaholic

*LivinLuxuriously*, it looks great even mid-heal.  How bad did it hurt on your inner wrist?
I'm getting a dove (a few posts earlier you can see a sample) there tomorrow and am panicking about the pain!


----------



## MissTiss

^^I have a wrist tattoo and it wasn't bad at all.  You'll be fine!


----------



## kallison

wrist isn't so bad! i took a friend along and it was much easier to have her there to distract me a little bit (because, let's face it, i'm a wimp). just think of it this way: you only have to put up with it for a short time and then it's there! the pain/discomfort is temporary.


----------



## ceseeber

The pain won't be bad at all. I got 3 hours of ink done last Friday and it only started to hurt in the second to third hour. The outline ink was barely noticable, the shading was a bit more noticable. What helped me a bunch was to have my boyfriend bring me a chai tea halfway through the session, it was distracting and the sugar helped.

The minor discomfort is worth having something that you believe in and can always keep close to you!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

imashopaholic said:


> *LivinLuxuriously*, it looks great even mid-heal.  How bad did it hurt on your inner wrist?
> I'm getting a dove (a few posts earlier you can see a sample) there tomorrow and am panicking about the pain!



Not bad at all.  About a minute of pain - and then you're used to it.   Hurts when you go over a vein, though - but I have exceptionally veiny wrists

Some pics took today - 1 week and 3 days and it's finally showing some definition


----------



## Threshold

I am loving all the tat pics!!  Thanks to everyone for sharing.  I am even more convinced that my Coyolxuahqui (Aztec Moon Goddess) is a definite candidate for white dimensional detailing.

Hang in there, *imashopaholic!*  And be sure to post pics, eh?


----------



## bagshopr

I have two tattoos.  One is on my shoulder, a flower/heart design.  The other is on the outside of my right ankle. It is a cat sitting in a crescent moon.
I wish I had never gotten the one on my ankle.  People often compliment me on it, but I feel that it is too conspicuous and I try to dress in a classic way.  
For job interviews, I always covered it with heavy foundation and then it did not show under pantyhose.  
If I had to do it again, I would not get the one on my ankle. I would keep it hidden.


----------



## sara999

imashopaholic - today's teh day! good luck! i can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Luva Pug

Lol, i must be a big girl, because my inner wrist tattoo killed me!!


----------



## Luva Pug

Hollywood, your back tat is stunning!!


----------



## MissTiss

sheishollywood said:


> I wanted to join in too! I only have one picture of my (almost finished) back piece...
> 
> On the left hand side you see a vintage microphone. I had gotten that done a couple of years back when I had played on a tour and was playing fairly large stadiums. But now I have turned a new leaf and the back piece is a Asian Goddess that signifies peace and strength and devotion to being true to myself and my independence.
> 
> I have 4 tattoo's all together... I also have one on my inner ankle for my grandpa and one on my hip.


 

Wow. This is beautiful! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Just had some blue shading added to match my veins and function as my "something blue" for the wedding


----------



## tmc089

^^ That looks amazing LL!!! I told my BF about your tatt and I wouldn't shutup about it for about 10 mins...:shame:


----------



## swee7bebe

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Just had some blue shading added to match my veins and function as my "something blue" for the wedding



i love that!!  it looks nicer with the blue in it...


----------



## blue996

I have five small tattoos.  Four on my feet and one on my hip.


----------



## juiceberry

Noo.. I don't want permanent tattoo..


----------



## Cristina

*Q,* I am loving that blue shading to your wrist tattoo!  Awesome.

*sheishollywood,* your back piece is amazing.  Congratulations to your artist, he/she did a wonderful job.


I am contemplating getting something on either the back of my neck or my wrist.  If it's on the wrist, it will be "white", like *LL's *new ink.  I had better call my artist to see what he thinks.  I know what I want, but unsure about the location.

Any thoughts?


----------



## imashopaholic

Well here it is lovely ladies. After no more than 5 minutes in the tattooist's chair, my dainty little dove was done. It honestly didn't hurt at all and as of today (day 4) it's barely flaked or scabbed at all. I've been smothering it in aloe vera gel and it seems to be doing the trick. The tattoo looks a lot lighter than it did when it was first finished because I specifically asked for it to be done in a dark grey rather than a harsh black. It represents something special to me and I didn't get it to garner attention from others so that's why it isn't distinctly dark as a normal tattoo would be. In any case, I absolutely adore it and couldn't be happier with how it turned out.
*LivinLuxuriously*, your veins have nothing on mine hun! I have tiny arms and prominent veins that I despise but at least now I have the dove as a beautiful distraction. BTW I love how your tatt's looking now!
Thanks everyone for your comments and words of reassurance about getting inked. Much appreciated!


----------



## lil_peanut

^^
It turned out great!

Got another tattoo a couple weeks ago...still healing so it looks a bit faded. It's in honor of my mom, a piano teacher, who was diagnosed with cancer last month. This is her signature trademark on every written correspondence. The eyes look a bit wonky in the pic, but they are actually perfectly round. 





The other tattoo is an origami crane I posted about earlier in this thread.


----------



## imashopaholic

*lil_peanut* - Your tattoo is so cute and I love the meaning behind it. I'm sorry to hear about your Mum. 
I wish her the best of health and happiness.


----------



## MsTina

I want tattoos but I'm a big baby! I want one on each of my wrist and my neck. I love tattoos on the side ribcage and huge ones across the back!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I can't get one. It would be like eating the whole bag of potato chips. I'm pretty sure tattoos are addicting....


----------



## Veelyn

lil_peanut said:


> ^^
> It turned out great!
> 
> Got another tattoo a couple weeks ago...still healing so it looks a bit faded. It's in honor of my mom, a piano teacher, who was diagnosed with cancer last month. This is her signature trademark on every written correspondence. The eyes look a bit wonky in the pic, but they are actually perfectly round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other tattoo is an origami crane I posted about earlier in this thread.


 
What a wonderful idea. I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I wish the best and my prayers are with you!


----------



## lovemysavior

Prada Psycho said:


> I said something on another thread that got me wondering about you guys. Who here has one or more tattoos? Where are they? Why did you choose the design you chose? You can even post a picture, provided that the tattoo is in a, shall we say "PG-13" or under location.
> 
> I guess I get to go first again, since I'm starting this! Mine is on my right outside ankle. It's a violin that I first got 9 years ago. I took up the violin 12 years ago and always wanted a tattoo, so this was a natural choice for me. I was never very happy with the work the tattooist did, so back in May I finally got it re-done. Here's the new 'too. Ick! I hate this picture of my leg. It's not that big, just the effects of the close-up lens.


Nope!  No tattoos for me.  My body is just the way it was created....ink free


----------



## lil_peanut

Thank you, *imashopaholic* and *Veelyn*.  We're still playing the waiting game until we hear what exact cancer she has, then she's getting a second opinion. She's very strong, so we are staying positive. 


I'll have another tattoo to post come January 22nd...I just made the appointment to get my pinup girl tattoo on my left hip. 

*PinkSuadeSoho*, you are so right. It is like eating a big bag of chips! I'm hoping to stop after the pinup...but you never know.


----------



## imashopaholic

*lil_peanut* - I battled and beat cervical cancer at 23 so I understand what your mother is going through. I actually got my dove tattoo because it represents peace, and for me it's about being at peace with my body, life in general and whatever it throws at me. BTW your pin-up girl sounds great. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope I don't have any tattoo's I'm too scared to get one, although I'm contemplating getting something on the inside of my wrist. My boyfriend has them though, all up, and down his arms.


----------



## laloki

imashopaholic said:


> Well here it is lovely ladies. After no more than 5 minutes in the tattooist's chair, my dainty little dove was done. It honestly didn't hurt at all and as of today (day 4) it's barely flaked or scabbed at all. I've been smothering it in aloe vera gel and it seems to be doing the trick. The tattoo looks a lot lighter than it did when it was first finished because I specifically asked for it to be done in a dark grey rather than a harsh black. It represents something special to me and I didn't get it to garner attention from others so that's why it isn't distinctly dark as a normal tattoo would be. In any case, I absolutely adore it and couldn't be happier with how it turned out.
> *LivinLuxuriously*, your veins have nothing on mine hun! I have tiny arms and prominent veins that I despise but at least now I have the dove as a beautiful distraction. BTW I love how your tatt's looking now!
> Thanks everyone for your comments and words of reassurance about getting inked. Much appreciated!


 
It turned out very nice....it looks great, I think the grey was a fabulous choice.


----------



## bridurkin

Wow..I love the grey.  It isn't pink or anything....It looks delicate, like someone just drew it on your wrist with a pen.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

lil_peanut said:


> ^^
> It turned out great!
> 
> Got another tattoo a couple weeks ago...still healing so it looks a bit faded. It's in honor of my mom, a piano teacher, who was diagnosed with cancer last month. This is her signature trademark on every written correspondence. The eyes look a bit wonky in the pic, but they are actually perfectly round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other tattoo is an origami crane I posted about earlier in this thread.



Very sweet!!  I am so sorry to hear about your mom!!    I'll be praying!


----------



## imashopaholic

bridurkin said:


> Wow..I love the grey. It isn't pink or anything....It looks delicate, like someone just drew it on your wrist with a pen.


 
Here's a photo taken about an hour after I had the tattoo done on Friday last week. You can see the pink flush to my skin and the flaking around the lines.






And here it is today... 6 days post-tatt. Looking and feeling great!


----------



## ang3lina33

yes, it hurt


----------



## bpurse

ang3lina33-wow! that is one beautiful tat! My many times did you have to go in to complete it?


----------



## Onederland

^ agreed, that's amazing! 

i want something in that spot as well!


----------



## swee7bebe

ang3lina33 said:


> yes, it hurt



omg, that's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

I have two: on my ankle with Urdu script translating into "Tower of Balance" (Libra) and the Egyptian hieroglyphic for Libra on top of my right wrist.


----------



## sully

I've got two tattoos- a large star on my lower back in black and white and this big purple and blue butterfly on my right foot. 

My next one will be a bird on my left wrist


----------



## Cristina

!!!!!!!!!

I made an appointment for October 23 with my tattoo artist to add onto the ink on my back.  Super excited!  Below is what I currently have, which was done by the same artist (Scott White of Altered State Tattoo in Lake Worth).




In keeping with the traditional theme of the tattoo, I'm going to add a parchment-looking tattered scroll/banner on the bottom, below the anchor and stretching all the way across the length of the tattoo, somewhat similar to this, but more horizontal and with scroll handles at the ends.  This photo isn't the greatest.






In the scroll will be the lyrics "there's no point to surrender" in script, which is part of lyrics from my favorite band, Hot Water Music.  The actual line is, "I must always remember; there's no point to surrender," but the entire lyric won't fit on the banner.

Just wanted to share, as I am really looking forward to it!  It has taken me a couple of years to decide that I wanted to add onto what I have, but I think it will look great.


----------



## pixiechic

Great thread!

I have three tattoos. The first I got shortly after my 21st birthday, and it's looking pretty shabby now. I'd love to have it removed at some point. The second I got to celebrate the birth of my son, and it's a little pixie on my ankle. It's pretty faded now that my baby is a teenager, and I sort of forget it's there until someone mentions it. I actually got fired once due to this tattoo.






The third I got about six years ago, based on a necklace I have, and it's a symbol of my faith. I emailed the jewelry designer and nicely asked for the line art, which he happily provided. It's on my lower back, but I got it _before_ people started calling them tramp stamps! I passed out twice while getting this one done, but it was totally worth it.


----------



## bpurse

pixiechic-the girl tat with a wand  is so pretty and girly, i really like it! Don't remove it!!!


----------



## Demi

ang3lina33 said:


> yes, it hurt



OMG!!! I am totally in love with that tattoo!  I can't believe I'm saying that, since I'm not a flower person at all, but that is just so wicked!  What kind of flowers are those?


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I have three, my first is a sun on the inside of my right ankle, the 2nd is the flowers from my wedding. I got married in Hawaii and was completely obsessed with the perfect pink and yellow plumeria flowers that were all over the place, so I got them tattooed on the top of my left foot. 

And I just got my 3rd one last night, I got "as long as I breathe, I hope"  in latin on the inside of my left wrist. Compared to my other two, it HURT!


----------



## jayhawkgirl

imashopaholic, I LOVE your dove!!! I love that you did grey not black!


----------



## ooobabzooo

Im getting my first tattoo on Thursday! I am so excited! (it is also my 18th birthday) I'll be posting back with pictures.


----------



## woosah

ivylouwho said:


> Holy cow! Hot, sexy legs mama!
> Is the forearm your wedding date?


 


?


----------



## woosah

dusty paws said:


> starrie your bows are SO HOT. amazing!


 

awesome bowwwws!!!


----------



## msflutter

I have a butterfly on the small of my back (black and white) a crescent moon with a shooting star on my right toe...and part of a tattoo I gave myself 15 years ago on my other foot.


----------



## misstrine85

I've got 4 tatoos


----------



## sooner_girl20

Cristina said:


> !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I made an appointment for October 23 with my tattoo artist to add onto the ink on my back. Super excited! Below is what I currently have, which was done by the same artist (Scott White of Altered State Tattoo in Lake Worth).
> 
> View attachment 542678


 
wow I LOVE this!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## Cristina

sooner_girl20 said:


> wow I LOVE this!!!! It's beautiful!


 

Thank you! :shame:  I'm quite fond of it, myself


----------



## chinkee21

*ang3lina33,* beautiful tat!!!


----------



## chaotic

[/quote]


I AM IN LOOOVE WITH THIS TAT.


----------



## ceseeber

http://www.anilgupta.com/

I found this like while googling "expensive tattoo's". He has clients like susan sarandon heidi klum. He also charges approx. $350 an hour. The tattoo's in his portforlio under fine arts are amazing!


----------



## Veelyn

Chaotic- What exactly is that supposed to mean? The girl grabbing your neck?

Cristina- I like that tat on your back!


----------



## KatsBags

Veelyn said:


> Chaotic- What exactly is that supposed to mean? The girl grabbing your neck?


 

I *think* it's Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## imashopaholic

jayhawkgirl said:


> imashopaholic, I LOVE your dove!!! I love that you did grey not black!


Thanks! It's faded to a silvery grey now and is absolutely beautiful. I'm so happy with it. I'd love to see your tatts.

*Cristina* - Your tattoo is beautiful. Can't wait to see photos when it's finished.

*ooobabzooo* - Happy belated birthday. I hope all went well with your tatt. Please post pics.


----------



## ooobabzooo

my tattoo!! My back is a little hunched over or something so it looks a little wonky. I really really love this tattoo! It looks a lot better now, this was right after I got it done.


----------



## imashopaholic

Congrats *ooobabzooo*, it's beautiful. I take it music means a lot to you.


----------



## nauticalstar

KatsBags said:


> I *think* it's Alice in Wonderland.



 Its from "Through the Looking Glass" where Alice meets Humpty Dumpty.

I love Alice


----------



## ooobabzooo

imashopaholic said:


> Congrats *ooobabzooo*, it's beautiful. I take it music means a lot to you.



Thanks!


----------



## rainrowan

Threshold said:


> The bas-relief is the Aztec goddess Coyolxauhqui. She was just finished last week and pics were featured at the recent invitational Tat Convention in Seattle (Aug. 2008)


 

re post #868. wow. This tat is amazing.


----------



## Corie

I have about 15 tattoos, my darling Boyfriend is a Tattoo artist! He did everyone of my tattoos, he rocks right!?


----------



## Loganz

^ Corie - Your ink is amazing - you boyfriend is very talented.


----------



## Corie

Thank you, I know he is the greatest, as soon as he gets home I will post the rest of my tattoos!!! This is a pic of the tattoo on my left inner ankle!


----------



## Threshold

rainrowan said:


> re post #868. wow. This tat is amazing.


 
Thanks so much, rainrowan!  Martin (LuckyStars in San Jo, CA) is quite amazing; his work winning lots of awards.  Sept 15, I was going to get my Golden Ratio Nautilus on the inside of my left forearm, but I started aquatics and I don't want to loose 3 weeks of work out while I heal.  So I'll be getting it done in mid-December or January.

I've gotta say that the *Alice in Wonderland* tat is AWESOME!  Is she reaching for "Drink Me" or "Eat Me'?  

And *Corie*, I LOVE your Gypsy Sugar Skull!!  There's so much great ink being shared here!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bag Fetish

LivinLuxuriously said:


> I don't know if I've posted mine before.. I have 2.  On my right ankle, a japanese character that I got with my fiance (his too is on his right ankle - same size/colors) when we were about 18 that means "forever" or "eternity":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a smiling cherry I named "Happy" on my right hip that I got with my brother (my fiance's best man) and fiance 6 months exactly from our wedding date as a way of marking the time.  All 3 of us got them on our right hips - the boys a bit lower so that they can't be seen unless they are specifically unveiled, per say.  Mine's a bit higher and smaller than theirs.  The cherry is an inside symbol for us and is pretty difficult to explain.  It's smile will forever remind us of good times (it was freshly done in this photo):



Cute, reminds me of the lv cersies.


----------



## pixiechic

bpurse said:


> pixiechic-the girl tat with a wand  is so pretty and girly, i really like it! Don't remove it!!!



Nope, the one I want to have removed is on my shoulder, and it's so faded and ratty that I didn't even post a pic of it. The ankle pixie stays!


----------



## rosyposie

wow some great tattoos! AS FOR ME..i have none!! LOL


----------



## misstrine85

I only got pic of one of my 4 tats, this one is on the small of my back


----------



## misstrine85

Corie said:


> I have about 15 tattoos, my darling Boyfriend is a Tattoo artist! He did everyone of my tattoos, he rocks right!?


 
Oh, they are so beautiful


----------



## imashopaholic

*Corie* - Your tattoos are amazing. What a talented BF you have.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Amazing tats Corie!


----------



## Corie

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Corie

My artists name is Sean Stracener, if you google his name you can find his myspace and he has a lot more pics! He has been too tired to take more pics of my tattoos so I have to waitbut he is off tomorrow so I bet I can get him to take pics!!! I love everyones tattoos it is so great to see all you fellow tpf's with so many tattoos!! You gals and guys rock!


----------



## Corie

I just got this tattoo you guys are the first to see these pics!!! I had to take them with my phone so the pics quality sucks!! But here she is in all her beauty...... Miss Marilyn Monroe!!!! He said he wants to tattoo more but it was a good stopping point!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow! Corie, your Marilyn tattoo is amazing!


----------



## laloki

misstrine85 said:


> I only got pic of one of my 4 tats, this one is on the small of my back


 

Ooh I love your butterfly tattoo.


----------



## Corie

imashopaholic said:


> Wow! Corie, your Marilyn tattoo is amazing!


 Thanks!


----------



## ashsin

I just got my first tattoo! cant believe i did it.. will post pics soon.. but its a rosary on my right ankle and i looove it.. bu my family doesnt  oh well..im 23 now.. so my parents dont really have a say.. but i wish they loved it like i do


----------



## Veelyn

Corie- Your tats are bad ass!


----------



## Corie

Veelyn said:


> Corie- Your tats are bad ass!


 Thank you!


----------



## ashsin

here a pic of my first tattoooo


----------



## Laurie8504

^^looks great!  Ok, be honest, how painful was the foot?


----------



## killerstrawbery

my SO is a tattoo artist   we own 2 tattoo shops


----------



## meela188

ceseeber said:


> http://www.anilgupta.com/
> 
> I found this like while googling "expensive tattoo's". He has clients like susan sarandon heidi klum. He also charges approx. $350 an hour. The tattoo's in his portforlio under fine arts are amazing!


 

i love the first tattoo in the abstract portfolio, i must show the SO he would love it.


----------



## meela188

courtesy of Ani Gupta
i looooove this one​


----------



## swee7bebe

killerstrawbery said:


> my SO is a tattoo artist   we own 2 tattoo shops
> 
> the first one is Two Face tattoos, the second is Art and Tattoo emporium, both in NJ



oohhh...where are they?  i've been thinking of getting a third tattoo...


----------



## ceseeber

A while back I had posted about my decision to cover up an existing sun tattoo with something larger and colorful. After three consultations with my artist and a 6 month "wait and think about it period".....three four hour sessions later we are halfway done. The top half of the piece is not done yet, but it will have the branches of the blossom tree, a hovering dragonfly and more larger blossoms like the one started on the right side.

Currently it itches like crazy since my last session was four days ago. Alos some of the peeling is visible, but I couldn't wait  to post until it had completely healed. I love viewing every one else's art and thinks it's great to know that tattoo's have become much more socially acceptable.....(
that is, until my parents find out about this )


----------



## Swtest2Lips

meela188 said:


> courtesy of Ani Gupta
> 
> i looooove this one​


 

Omg, thank you! Im seriously In LOVE with this tat!


----------



## Veelyn

Cesee- That tat is awesome!


----------



## VanessaJean

I have 7 tattoos and plan to get more after my wedding next year. I have 2 crosses on my back, a cross on my leg, an ankh on the back of my neck, a biohazard symbol on my inner forearm and my dog's name and alpha and omega on my wrist and inner forearm.  I plan to get my wedding date at my bachelorette party and then after the wedding the real work begins.


----------



## killerstrawbery

swee7bebe said:


> oohhh...where are they?  i've been thinking of getting a third tattoo...





lol, both in east brunswick


ur lucky ur in nj! theres lots of good tat artists in the area, make sure you check out lots of artists portfolios to see which artists style suits your taste best

i can recommend some good ones to check out too: sean zee and vinnie kapelewski 
good luck in your search for the perfect tat!

here's one from my SO:


----------



## sooner_girl20

^holy crow! that one is flippin' amazing! The colors are so beautiful.


----------



## legaldiva

I want a tattoo of BF's signature on the inside of my wrist.  Kind of under my watch hidden, you know?


----------



## Veelyn

KillerSTrawberry- Where is that? That color and detail is awesome!

I'm dying to get another, but the cashflow is tight right now!


----------



## killerstrawbery

sooner_girl20 said:


> ^holy crow! that one is flippin' amazing! The colors are so beautiful.




thankyou! im very proud of my SO


----------



## killerstrawbery

Veelyn said:


> KillerSTrawberry- Where is that? That color and detail is awesome!
> 
> I'm dying to get another, but the cashflow is tight right now!




thankyou! my SO loves bright colors that stand out ,  it's on a girls thigh


----------



## Veelyn

Ahh ok. I thought it was on you! lol.


----------



## ricera

Just discovered this thread!  Loving all of the tattoos!  Great inspiration, and temptation too.


----------



## princesslisa

MY NEW TAT 
ONLY 24 HOURS OLD


----------



## sooner_girl20

killerstrawbery said:


> thankyou! im very proud of my SO


  I still can't get over how completely awesome that tat looks! I keep going back and looking at it...he's extremely talented! I would be insanely proud of him too if I were you!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

meela188 said:


> courtesy of Ani Gupta
> 
> i looooove this one​


 
Oh now that is H-O-T!!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

ceseeber said:


> A while back I had posted about my decision to cover up an existing sun tattoo with something larger and colorful. After three consultations with my artist and a 6 month "wait and think about it period".....three four hour sessions later we are halfway done. The top half of the piece is not done yet, but it will have the branches of the blossom tree, a hovering dragonfly and more larger blossoms like the one started on the right side.
> 
> Currently it itches like crazy since my last session was four days ago. Alos some of the peeling is visible, but I couldn't wait to post until it had completely healed. I love viewing every one else's art and thinks it's great to know that tattoo's have become much more socially acceptable.....(
> that is, until my parents find out about this )


 

Sooooooooooo pretty!!


I want another one now...


----------



## LeaD

ahhh, I am itching for some ink!!


----------



## fashionLOVE

i have always wanted a tattoo but never got one because i couldn't think of anything meaningful!

now I decided i want to get wings with my grandmas initial since she passed away 6 months ago.

anyone know any great tattoo artists in nyc?


----------



## Snowshoe

It dont hurt that much and feels a bit like bad sunburn when done


----------



## Sheazilver

Prada Psycho said:


> That's a cool idea since the cello, violin and viola all follow the same curves as a woman's body!
> 
> Definitely want to see how that one comes out!


I was walking downtown Nurnberg Germany yesterday with my family and saw a window display with the backside of a naked woman and this tattoo on her back. I immediately told my husband that for my first tattoo I would like that.  So, today I was looking for it online and here you guys are talking about it.

Enjoy your week and please re-post if you have it done.

Michelle 
Proud Army wife of a deployed soldier, recently returned home!!!


----------



## Veelyn

princesslisa said:


> MY NEW TAT
> ONLY 24 HOURS OLD


 
This is sooo cute! Love it..


----------



## DesigningStyle

killerstrawbery said:


> thankyou! my SO loves bright colors that stand out , it's on a girls thigh


 
That is great looking.  I am glad you told us where it was located.  So many of these photos it is hard to tell...I am thinking torso and then someone says wrist--and the proportions are all off in my mind's eye.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

BUMP!
please post more pics!!!


----------



## muggles

None for me! At 55 I am too old I fear!


----------



## Demi

^^ Lol...my neighbor wanted to get a tattoo (she's a little younger like almost 50) but she won't do it because she's terrified of needles.  If she wasn't, she told us she'd run to get one.  She'd get her navel pierced too, but again the fear of needles stopped her.  She's really funny; after saying all that she paused and said "Wow what am I saying?  I'm a mother of two grown boys and I have never did any of that when I was younger or even thought of it.  I must be having a mid-life crisis!"  I couldn't help but laugh!


----------



## chefdaisey

I have two tattoos, one of a diamond on my neck and stars on my left wrist.. I don't really think they have any meanings, none the less i really love them though!

Sorry i couldn't put the pictures on here for some reason! x

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=518188966#/photo.php?pid=313414&id=518188966

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=652587&id=518188966


----------



## pukasonqo

i've got two:
a sacred heart in my right shoulder for my kids (especially to say thanks that my daughter survived 2 open heart surgeries) as they are under it's protection.
and another in the middle of my lower back:"sic transit gloria mundi" which translates as "thus passes the glory of the world"


----------



## kissfrommars

Not me personally, don't think I have enough courage for that just yet - but my mom has some god awful makeup tattooed on, I do not recommend it!


----------



## chefdaisey

haha my mums friend has her eyebrows tattooed on and lipliner too.. i just think WHY WHY WHY!!!!!!?!?!?


----------



## kathyt

I have three..a cross on my left foot, a pisces symbol in my inner right ankle, and a star on my right wrist. I have about 3 to 4  to go. They r addicting and I find them easier to take than getting a piercing.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bump!!!

sorry I just love this thread!!


----------



## Veelyn

Yes lets bump!


----------



## Demi

^^  Really?  How so?  I'm so curious about your logic.  I like tattoos more than piercings.  I find that I can put tattoos in places where I can have them hidden for work but if I was to put piercings in the places that I want to get tattoos I feel that they don't have enough character and that they would get caught on everything.  Hence why I stopped after my two body piercings.


----------



## Shella13

fashionLOVE said:


> i have always wanted a tattoo but never got one because i couldn't think of anything meaningful!
> 
> now I decided i want to get wings with my grandmas initial since she passed away 6 months ago.
> 
> anyone know any great tattoo artists in nyc?



I am an avid believer that a tattoo design itself does not have to be the most meaningful thing in your life.

I think the imperative thing is that you find a design that you *LOVE* aesthetically and would not mind having on your body for the rest of your life, simply because it's pretty.


A tattoo design does not necessarily have a huge meaning behind it... but it will in the long-term, because every tattoo has its story. You'll assign your own meaning to any design you pick.


I have quite a few tattoos myself. Some of them I picked because they "really meant something to me" and some of them I chose because they were freakin' amazing looking. I love them all equally! 

(I have 10 tattoos, by the way... with about 30 hours of work done total).


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Shella*, give us pics!


----------



## lil_peanut

I finally got my pinup tatto!
It's different from what you may expect, I'm into cars and wanted something to represent that.
She's a pinup sitting on a 1967 Mustang stylized steel wheel. When I met my husband, he was driving a '67 Mustang Fastback. We still have it, but it's currently garaged and rarely gets driven. 

I had two sittings. 
First, the line work:







Now, the finished product:











I am thrilled with the way it turned out! It's on my left thigh. The color work hurt like hell, way worse than the line work. These pics were taken a couple hours after it was completed, so some of the blush has faded and the red is a bit more muted. It's about 2 weeks old now.


----------



## lil_peanut

Shella, I would also love to see some pics!
I have three tattoos now and look forward to adding to that collection in '09.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

^^
That is hot!

I'm itching for some more ink in 2009...I still want a "tramp stamp"


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous work! I have 8 and plan on getting a full sleeve in 2009.


----------



## PrettyInPink

AMAZING Ink, everyone! I, myself, have 2 tattoos. Here is my most recent (on my foot):






That was JUST after getting it done, so it appears a bit red.

I want to get another on my wrist SOON. I am not sure exactly what I want yet, though!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

^
that's cute!  I want stars on my foot but I'm terrified of the pain...


----------



## Anoka

lil_peanut: gorgeous! i love the details, especially her eye makeup.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Can't wait to get my tattoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meela188

killerstrawbery said:


> lol, both in east brunswick
> 
> 
> ur lucky ur in nj! theres lots of good tat artists in the area, make sure you check out lots of artists portfolios to see which artists style suits your taste best
> 
> i can recommend some good ones to check out too: sean zee and vinnie kapelewski
> good luck in your search for the perfect tat!
> 
> here's one from my SO:
> 
> c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/27/l_8c290d3d0a2342c9abdcb02d9cb35654.jpg


 

this looks awesome. your SO is very talented, i don't think i have ever seen another tatoo as detailed with colors this vibrant.


----------



## meela188

Swtest2Lips said:


> Omg, thank you! Im seriously In LOVE with this tat!


 

you are very welcome. i was in love with this tatoo the second i saw it. I've been working on getting my bf to get this tatoo for the last couple of months but he says he will never get another tatoo for me. he got my name tatoo'd on his arm a couple of years ago and then we broke up and he got it covered with some hideous fire. then we got back together and he got my name retatoo'd on his side. that tatoo was a surprise but i did not like the writing style of that tat very much and it upset him. i keep on showing him the pic trying to break him down. i'm all like "baby look at this, now picture it on YOUR arm. oh babe it would be so sexy"


----------



## WonderWomanWV

Nope i don't have any and i don't want any either. I don't do well with pain, i don't like needles and i change my mind far to often to put something on my skin that i can't get off.Besides i don't really think they are very attractive, makes people look kinda trashy in my opinion. The only tattoo i think seems to look ok is a tribal thing around a guys arm, that ones not too bad but otherwise i just don't don't care to much for them.


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

I would need about 2 vicodin and a valium before i could even walk into the shop and say "hi i'd like a nice tattoo of...."


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I've been admiring tattoos for about a year now, and after my mom got her first, I fell in love with it.  I'm planning on getting one in a couple years.  I can't wait!  I want to get a real classy piece.  I'm not quite sure yet.  I love all your ladies tattoos!  They are so cute! 

I have a little fear of needles, but I've been working on it.  I've been through some painful stuff so I think I should be okay.  I've had my ears pierced three times, in the same hole.  I have to go back though, because the last time I tried to get them pierced,  only one ear was successful and the other I had to pierce, twice, and it didn't work.  So, I think I can take pain...hopefully.


----------



## onegirlcreative

I have always wanted one of a peace sign, but never committed to it. I am Jewish, and it's a big no-no to get a tattoo.

Oh well...


----------



## jmh

No tattoos...no desire...


----------



## absolutpink

So far I have two... a butterfly on my lower back and the Leo symbol in between my shoulder blades.


----------



## Veelyn

lil_peanut said:


> I finally got my pinup tatto!
> It's different from what you may expect, I'm into cars and wanted something to represent that.
> She's a pinup sitting on a 1967 Mustang stylized steel wheel. When I met my husband, he was driving a '67 Mustang Fastback. We still have it, but it's currently garaged and rarely gets driven.
> 
> I had two sittings.
> First, the line work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with the way it turned out! It's on my left thigh. The color work hurt like hell, way worse than the line work. These pics were taken a couple hours after it was completed, so some of the blush has faded and the red is a bit more muted. It's about 2 weeks old now.



That is so nice, really great work. Is it on your thigh?


----------



## Veelyn

PrettyInPink said:


> AMAZING Ink, everyone! I, myself, have 2 tattoos. Here is my most recent (on my foot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was JUST after getting it done, so it appears a bit red.
> 
> I want to get another on my wrist SOON. I am not sure exactly what I want yet, though!



That is so cute! I have one on my foot too. Its on the top though.


----------



## carlinha

i have 5 tattoos in total now (chinese symbol at the back of my neck, tribal design on my lower back, and mirror image scorpions on each side of my pelvic area)... here is my most recent (about 1 month ago!)

tribal style turtle on waves... 
foot tattoos definitely hurt the most!


----------



## ornurse

I think all tatoos are a fad and make you look cheap. Most employers cringe at the sight of them even though they will not tell you. Also the "tramp stamp" prohibits you from an epidural during childbirth. JMO


----------



## ooobabzooo

wow.. the epidural statement is a total myth. What's the point of saying that in here?


----------



## impasto

ornurse said:


> I think all tatoos are a fad and make you look cheap. Most employers cringe at the sight of them even though they will not tell you. Also the "tramp stamp" prohibits you from an epidural during childbirth. JMO



No one asked your opinion of tattoo's on this thread. The op asked a simple yes or no question. A simple "no" would suffice.


----------



## shonntew

I have been a L&D nurse for 11 years and she is right it is a myth!!  If you have nothing nice to say, keep it to yourself


----------



## shonntew

Anyone have their children's foot prints on them anywhere?  I would like to get one of each of my children.  My daughter's foot print is the size of my fingerprint (she was only 13 oz at birth)  so I would like to get it on the top of my foot


----------



## Label Addict

That's a really nice idea! Tattoo's should be something unique and meaningful to you and that certainly fits the bill

-------
to the post earlier - wow talk about sweeping statements!


----------



## ChristyR143

Wow! That foot tattoo is hot!! Love it!


----------



## rendodan110

I have 5 tats my first was a rose on my left upper chest second was a huge butterfly on my stomach 3rd was a celtic rose on my right thigh 4th was a rose vine on my left ankle and 5th is the most meaningful my husband and i got matching kanji love symbols on our backs of our necks. i will get more I just dont know what or when yet but i love tats!!!

Tattoos make you less boring when your naked !! i have pretty pictures lol!!!!


----------



## ooobabzooo

I am getting my 2nd tattoo soon. It's going to be a sparrow/swallow (not sure which) in shades of pink.


----------



## ornurse

Sorry to offend anyone. Just stating how I feel. I think they are hideous. I know having one does not MEAN you are trashy, I just think that is the way it looks. I agree with the posters who say it detracts from the classy, high-end look that many are after with designer clothing and shoes. The epidural statement may be a myth in some areas of the country. Most employers frowning on them is NOT a myth. They may not bring it up in an interview, but if visible will make a statement. JMO


----------



## flaweddesignn

I've always loved Mika Nakashima's tatoo. I'm hoping to get a tatoo with 2 different coloured hands (one my mother, one my father cradling a lotus, and when I get older I'll probably add a koi fish or an asian goddess.


----------



## Loganz

ornurse said:


> Sorry to offend anyone. Just stating how I feel. I think they are hideous. I know having one does not MEAN you are trashy, I just think that is the way it looks. I agree with the posters who say it detracts from the classy, high-end look that many are after with designer clothing and shoes. The epidural statement may be a myth in some areas of the country. Most employers frowning on them is NOT a myth. They may not bring it up in an interview, but if visible will make a statement. JMO


 
I think you would offend less people if you didn't use language like "hideous" and put urban legends in your posts. 

Regardless, I have to respectfully disgree with your assertion that tattoos detract from a woman's ability to act/look classy or that they detract from the impact of a high-end outfit. Class is not given to someone because they are wearing Chanel or Balenciaga Couture - one either HAS class, or one does not. I have seen plenty of beautiful, breathtaking women with tattoos (and many who also donned couture). I have seen plenty of trashy looking women with NO tattoos and couture as well. Just as couture attire does not equate to class or fabulousness - tattoos do not equate to trash. 

This is a tattoo thread, and women are making themselves vulnerable in posting their tattoos here - after all, tattoos are identifiers - and most of us would prefer to remain anonymous to strangers...my point, having an opinion is perfectly fine, making others feel belittled by your opinion is just mean.


----------



## ChristyR143

With all due respect, ornurse, noone asked what your opinion was. This thread was not created to debate tattoos. It was created for those that do so they could talk about and/or post pictures of their work. If you think they are so hideous, maybe you just shouldn't open the thread.


----------



## sooner_girl20

Loganz said:


> I think you would offend less people if you didn't use language like "hideous" and put urban legends in your posts.
> 
> Regardless, I have to respectfully disgree with your assertion that tattoos detract from a woman's ability to act/look classy or that they detract from the impact of a high-end outfit. Class is not given to someone because they are wearing Chanel or Balenciaga Couture - one either HAS class, or one does not. I have seen plenty of beautiful, breathtaking women with tattoos (and many who also donned couture). I have seen plenty of trashy looking women with NO tattoos and couture as well. Just as couture attire does not equate to class or fabulousness - tattoos do not equate to trash.
> 
> This is a tattoo thread, and women are making themselves vulnerable in posting their tattoos here - after all, tattoos are identifiers - and most of us would prefer to remain anonymous to strangers...my point, having an opinion is perfectly fine, making others feel belittled by your opinion is just mean.


 Well said!


----------



## candace117

75%  of people in the military have tattoos....so we are basically all trashy, classless people......that know how to use firearms.


----------



## ChristyR143

candace117 said:


> 75%  of people in the military have tattoos....so we are basically all trashy, classless people......that know how to use firearms.


----------



## sooner_girl20

candace117 said:


> 75% of people in the military have tattoos....so we are basically all trashy, classless people......that know how to use firearms.


 
LOL! 

Well then, I love me some "trashy, classless" military folk! The fact that they know how to use firearms is just a added bonus....besides the tattoos that is.....


----------



## candace117

geeeez, first I'm a trashy pirate hooker, then I'm trashy for having tattoos........I'm beginning to think it's me that's the problem!


----------



## LAltiero85

candace117 said:


> geeeez, first I'm a trashy pirate hooker, then I'm trashy for having tattoos........I'm beginning to think it's me that's the problem!


 Who called you a trashy pirate hooker?? wow that's a new one...lol!


----------



## LAltiero85

shonntew said:


> Anyone have their children's foot prints on them anywhere? I would like to get one of each of my children. My daughter's foot print is the size of my fingerprint (she was only 13 oz at birth) so I would like to get it on the top of my foot


 That is such a cute idea!!!  I've heard of that before.  Did you see the Miami ink where a musician had his son write his name on him, then they tattooed it?  It was really cute.


----------



## candace117

My friend has her son's footprints....one on each inner arm. They look amazing.


----------



## candace117

LAltiero85 said:


> Who called you a trashy pirate hooker?? wow that's a new one...lol!




LOL it's from a thread that turned nasty awhile ago. hahaha!


----------



## Anoka

candace117 said:


> geeeez, first I'm a trashy pirate hooker, then I'm trashy for having tattoos........I'm beginning to think it's me that's the problem!


 
If you're considered trashy than i wanna be trashy too! Teach me the ways of trashiness oh great teacher!


----------



## Cheryl

candace117 said:


> geeeez, first I'm a trashy pirate hooker, then I'm trashy for having tattoos........I'm beginning to think it's me that's the problem!



LoL Candace.. I remember that post


----------



## LissiSays

Loganz said:


> I think you would offend less people if you didn't use language like "hideous" and put urban legends in your posts.
> 
> Regardless, I have to respectfully disgree with your assertion that tattoos detract from a woman's ability to act/look classy or that they detract from the impact of a high-end outfit. Class is not given to someone because they are wearing Chanel or Balenciaga Couture - one either HAS class, or one does not. I have seen plenty of beautiful, breathtaking women with tattoos (and many who also donned couture). I have seen plenty of trashy looking women with NO tattoos and couture as well. Just as couture attire does not equate to class or fabulousness - tattoos do not equate to trash.
> 
> This is a tattoo thread, and women are making themselves vulnerable in posting their tattoos here - after all, tattoos are identifiers - and most of us would prefer to remain anonymous to strangers...my point, having an opinion is perfectly fine, making others feel belittled by your opinion is just mean.



I agree, Angelina Jolie has a lot of tattoos, doesn't try to hide them, and is VERY classy. She goes to an award show and out-shines a lot of celebrities that have no tattoos.


----------



## Veelyn

candace117 said:


> 75%  of people in the military have tattoos....so we are basically all trashy, classless people......that know how to use firearms.



CANDACE! I love you! Hahaha.


----------



## candace117

I love you too mami


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mine.





Tattoo means Bow & Arrow, as I have done archery for a good portion of my life, and I have a nickname based on that but I figured this was a better way to do it, than spell out the nickname


----------



## Veelyn

^ Cool


----------



## PrettyInPink

I LOVE that tattoo, bunny!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

PrettyInPink said:


> I LOVE that tattoo, bunny!


Thanks! Sat on the idea for 5 yrs just to make sure it was the right decision!  Only regret is that I can't see it all the time


----------



## LAltiero85

bunnymasseuse said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo means Bow & Arrow, as I have done archery for a good portion of my life, and I have a nickname based on that but I figured this was a better way to do it, than spell out the nickname


 That is awesome.  I love your ear piercings too.  And you look very elegant and beautiful in this pic!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

carlinha said:


> i have 5 tattoos in total now (chinese symbol at the back of my neck, tribal design on my lower back, and mirror image scorpions on each side of my pelvic area)... here is my most recent (about 1 month ago!)
> 
> tribal style turtle on waves...
> foot tattoos definitely hurt the most!


 
HOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!

Your tat is gorgeous and those shoes....omg...


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Very nice bunny!

And lmao candace!


----------



## frostee

Loganz said:


> I think you would offend less people if you didn't use language like "hideous" and put urban legends in your posts.
> 
> *Regardless, I have to respectfully disgree with your assertion that tattoos detract from a woman's ability to act/look classy or that they detract from the impact of a high-end outfit. Class is not given to someone because they are wearing Chanel or Balenciaga Couture - one either HAS class, or one does not. I have seen plenty of beautiful, breathtaking women with tattoos (and many who also donned couture). I have seen plenty of trashy looking women with NO tattoos and couture as well. Just as couture attire does not equate to class or fabulousness - tattoos do not equate to trash*.
> 
> This is a tattoo thread, and women are making themselves vulnerable in posting their tattoos here - after all, tattoos are identifiers - and most of us would prefer to remain anonymous to strangers...*my point, having an opinion is perfectly fine, making others feel belittled by your opinion is just* mean.


 
Wow...very nicely said 

If someone doesn't like tattoos, they shouldn't be in the tattoo thread..JMO. Some comments are just not needed and seem a little classless to me. 


I have a lot of my back done and I love each one,about 28. I have to totally disagree that they are a "fad". 

 I also have a lower back one that I got 12 years ago and don't call that a tramp stamp. Btw..I had 2 epidurals just fine.. 

All of mine have a meaning and are special. Most I got after I had kids and got married also. Many people get them and for their own reasons.

The one of my foot is also a symbol for my father who passed.


----------



## Kimmi

^I was just browsing here but have to tell you how beautiful that your tatoo is Frostee.  It is very graceful and the colours are stunning.  I love it!


----------



## Loganz

frostee said:


> The one of my foot is also a symbol for my father who passed.


 
*Frostee*: These tattoos are beautiful - you hold color amazingly well! Your swallow tattoo is so vibrant - I like it very much!!

Your oldest tat is 12 years you said? My oldest (now removed) is 17 years old - yikes huh? I guess that admission dates me!


----------



## Anoka

frostee said:


> Wow...very nicely said
> 
> If someone doesn't like tattoos, they shouldn't be in the tattoo thread..JMO. Some comments are just not needed and seem a little classless to me.
> 
> 
> I have a lot of my back done and I love each one,about 28. I have to totally disagree that they are a "fad".
> 
> I also have a lower back one that I got 12 years ago and don't call that a tramp stamp. Btw..I had 2 epidurals just fine..
> 
> All of mine have a meaning and are special. Most I got after I had kids and got married also. Many people get them and for their own reasons.
> 
> The one of my foot is also a symbol for my father who passed.


 
Gorgeous tat! The colors are breathtaking and i love the shape. 
And to be a bit off topic what color polish are you wearing? It's so pretty and bright!


----------



## frostee

*Kimmi *~ Thanks so much. I wanted to get something I woud really love and remind me of my dad on my foot so I could see it everyday 

*Loganz *~ Thank you also...   That was the first day I had it and since then the colors have faded 

I will go back soon and have it recolored though...ouch ush:

( btw..I was 25 when I got the 1st one..so now you know my age lol  )

*Anoka *~ The nail polish is called Shocking Pink by China Glaze. I always go for really bright toes .

There is also one close to it called Catalina Island by Top Model that is *gorgeous* too.

Thanks for the tattoo compliment too


----------



## lil_peanut

Veelyn said:


> That is so nice, really great work. Is it on your thigh?


 
Yep, on my left thigh. I'm only 5'2", so it takes up almost the whole thigh. I wanted to be able to wear longer shorts to work. 

Thanks! I got it done by Matt Howse at Spider Murphy's in NorCal.


----------



## Anoka

frostee said:


> *Anoka *~ The nail polish is called Shocking Pink by China Glaze. I always go for really bright toes .
> 
> There is also one close to it called Catalina Island by Top Model that is *gorgeous* too.
> 
> Thanks for the tattoo compliment too


 
I love bright colors on toes! And i just got an order of china glaze in, but i'm definitely putting those two on my wishlist. Thanks so much!


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone for your compliments!

and i love everyone's tattoos... too many to mention individually!

frostee, i love the colors of your foot tattoo!

tattoos always bring strong reactions from people, whether it be love or hate... but the most important thing to consider before getting one is how YOU feel about it... who cares what anyone else thinks?!?!!  if it means something special to you... then that is all that matters


----------



## candace117

^^^ ITA.


I am going with an Ancient Egyptian theme, other than the Irish lion I have on my back. I also want to get the god Quetzalcoatl somewhere....because I am half Latina and half Irish. The rest will be Egyptian-themed 

And any unit I ever serve in and go to war with, will have some kind of memorial somewhere on my body.


----------



## ellacoach

I have been wanting to get a tattoo for the last year and keep chickening out. I had picked one of, of my son's zodiac symbol (capricorn), but now I"m thinking of getting his date of birth in Roman numerals on the back of my neck. (just small in black ink). 

I just can't decide....


----------



## Veelyn

Frostee- I saw that last time you posted it, and its just gorgeous. I love the colors and the position. And the color on your toes is so cute!

Peanut- Did it hurt much?


----------



## gre8dane

frostee said:


> I have a lot of my back done and I love each one,about 28. I have to totally disagree that they are a "fad".
> 
> I also have a lower back one that I got 12 years ago and don't call that a tramp stamp. Btw..I had 2 epidurals just fine..


 
ooooo...*frostee*....LOVE the beautiful tattoo on your foot.  The colors are stunning.  

I got my first tattoo a few years before you and a couple of years later "everyone" was getting them.  People thought it was a fad, but tattoos are becoming more mainstream it seems, not a fad.  If we have a work picnic, I don't get the same looks from people at my job that I used to get many years ago with my first tat.  

Someone recently told me about the lower back & the "tramp stamp" thing and that the name came from some movie.  Silly!  I've been wanting a lower back piece since my first tattoo - it is going to be my UHG tattoo.  I'm still considering what it will be.  I average several years between tattoos with a lot of thinking & consideration, so I think I will get my "tramp stamp" when I turn 40.


----------



## lil_peanut

Veelyn said:


> Peanut- Did it hurt much?


 
The outline didn't really hurt that much, just a couple spots were really painful. The color part....OUCH, I guess because of all the shading. The worst part was the blue shading part of the cloud. Thank god he saved that for last! LOL


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Beautiful tattoo *frostee*...the design and colors are breathtaking!


----------



## ceseeber

Evryone's tattoo looks fabulous!

For anyone considering getting a tattoo in the near future I wanted share my experience regarding the pain. I have a back piece that's half way done, 12 hours of ink so far. The first two sessions I followed the advice on various websites and ate a full meal and hour before hand and was prepared with fruit juices and snacks while I sat for my 4 hour sessions. What really helped is when my boyfriend brought me a chai latte half way through. Those sessions went realatively pain-less.

The third session however I was stressed at work, skipped my lunch and forgot to prepare snacks for during the session, that session ended up hurting so much! So listen to your artist, he knows best.


----------



## ooobabzooo

I got this one friday night. I love it! i can't wait until it is healed 

edit:; it is located on my hip, I don't know if you can tell from the picture.


----------



## angellisa

wow, I love everyone's tattoos! I was thisclose to getting one a few months ago, but I chickened out and settled for a tragus piercing instead. LOL! 

Once I come up with a design I want to get something on my foot or wrist.


----------



## Laurie8504

angelisa360 said:


> wow, I love everyone's tattoos! I was thisclose to getting one a few months ago, but I chickened out and settled for a tragus piercing instead. LOL!
> 
> Once I come up with a design I want to get something on my foot or wrist.



Lol, I got my tattoo about 9 months after I had my tragi (traguses?) pierced...so I have a feeling you're not done yet


----------



## Anoka

ooobabzooo: i love that design, beautiful tattoo!


----------



## angellisa

Laurie8504 said:


> Lol, I got my tattoo about 9 months after I had my tragi (traguses?) pierced...so I have a feeling you're not done yet



LOL, I think you are right on...because the next time I go back to visit my sisters in SF I'm getting my other tragus done..........time after that will possibly be tattoo time!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

ooobabzooo said:


> I got this one friday night. I love it! i can't wait until it is healed
> 
> edit:; it is located on my hip, I don't know if you can tell from the picture.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## MissTiss

angelisa360 said:


> wow, I love everyone's tattoos! *I was thisclose to getting one a few months ago, but I chickened out and settled for a tragus piercing instead*. LOL!
> 
> Once I come up with a design I want to get something on my foot or wrist.


 

Hahahaha!! That's how I got my tragus piercing!!!   I've since gotten two tattoos and am deciding on a third.  Just ease into it.


----------



## ooobabzooo

Thanks Spoiled and Anoka


----------



## Veelyn

ooobabzooo said:


> I got this one friday night. I love it! i can't wait until it is healed
> 
> edit:; it is located on my hip, I don't know if you can tell from the picture.



This is beautiful! Does it symbolize anything?


----------



## Shella13

DesigningStyle said:


> *Shella*, give us pics!



Surprisingly, I have very few pictures of my tattoos. Here is a half-pic of my chest tattoo. It continues to my shoulders (with roses and then stars). I'll try to post some more pictures when I get around to it.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I LOVE that, sheila! Gorgeous!

I am wanting another tattoo soon. Of some Hebrew script... of my favorite bible verse.


----------



## courtneyh

I am going for my consultation tomorrow night for my new tattoo for my leg/foot!

i also have others... once my new one is done I will post pics of all of the my other ones!

everyones tattoos are beautiful!


----------



## Veelyn

Shella- Thats awesome!


----------



## Shella13

Thank you ladies. I have quite a few... and some are difficult to hide. Heheh. The chest tattoo is especially troublesome sometimes. I don't want to wear turtlenecks for the rest of my life!!!!!!!!! Most of my family members are ok with my tattoos, but I get dirty looks constantly when I'm showing my ink. People assume that I'm a slut, a drug addict, etc...  but I'm married (and have been w/ him for over 8 years) and don't even drink, much less do any drugs! I was well aware of the stereotypes when I got my tattoos, but it still hurts my feelings sometimes. I'm such a weinie!


----------



## lauren8792

i have another bird tattoo like so many gals in here seem to have. (i love everyone's by the way!) i got in when my dad was diagnosed with cancer-- it's a bluebird. when i was younger, there was a bluebird who would come back every year and nest in a tree in our front yard, and my dad would always lift me up on his shoulders so we could watch the baby birds. it was just kind of our "thing", and it was a great memory of him i've always had  he also got me a bluebird pin for a present when I was 10, which i still have and i love it. bluebirds are a sign of health and happiness, so i thought it was very fitting. it's on the right side of my lower back, and the tail kind of extends onto my side 

the tattoo artist had to add the green background because the tattoo had a blowout (it was a difficult part of skin and the ink bled a little underneath my skin so the lines were blurry, so he had to add the background to hide it) i was a little iffy about that because it wasn't the original design, but i've grown to like it. my parents like it, but they think it's a little too big. i think it looks nice and stands out though. i can't wait until summer when i can show it off!

i also want a few more that i've designed and planned out, but financially i can't afford them... i want one on my ribs over my heart, on the side of my foot, one on my wrist! they are so addictive, just wish they weren't so expensive 

(excuse the not-so-great quality... this was taken with my macbook webcam!)


----------



## Veelyn

^ That looks great. I like the background. Love the meaning behind it.


----------



## imashopaholic

*lauren8792* - I love your bluebird tattoo and the story behind it is so sweet.


----------



## Highqueen7

I have three and all are in easily hidden places. However, two of them I got at a very young age and I have a bit of regret. I plan to get those two removed and one of them re-inked with something different. It is on my foot and I dont want a visible scar there. I absolutely LOVE the foot tatt that was just posted with the Loubs!!


----------



## MiuMiow

I have four so far (at work so cannot access pics):

* a smirking smiley on my lower back - my first( http://www.inethouse.info/files/65844_frontfg.jpg )

* a latin script around my wrist
* tribal butterfly completing the bracelet
* tribal cross on the underside of my lower arm

Everyone is always horrified that 'OMG an UPSIDE DOWN CROSS'. I always tell them that the important thing was that it looked right _to me _but I do get a laugh out of the misconception.

I'm wanting to get quite a big back piece next. I've found an image of a weeping angel 
(  http://www.666string.com/pictures/weeping angel.jpg  ) 

and under that it will say:
In the midst of endless winter
I found within me
An invincible summer


----------



## Anoka

Lauren8792: i adore the colors in your tattoo and i think the background is gorgeous!


----------



## lauren8792

thank you guys!!! i haven't gotten a lot of feedback on my tattoo because I got it recently (end of november) and hardly anyone has seen it because i'm bundled up all the time


----------



## Anoka

bump!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

i have a couple... though they're directly related, so i don't know if they count as one or two. like many ladies, i have a couple of birds on my chest (barn swallows, to be exact). i could go on and on about what they mean to me, but i'll save it for myself, as i usually do.

i wish i had a picture in color of them handy because the colors are great, but i just don't feel like digging for one right now.


----------



## imashopaholic

Love your bird tatts *pipsqu3ak*.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

imashopaholic said:


> Love your bird tatts *pipsqu3ak*.



thanks! i do too!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Love the tats shella, lauren, and pipsqu3ak!

I'm still trying to find the cojones to get my foot done, but I'm thinking about angel wings on my back too.


----------



## RiJoGo

I have a dragon in the middle of my back, about 10" high. I don't have any good pics of it right now, gotta get a few taken soon.


----------



## Izznit

bunnymasseuse said:


> Mine.
> 
> Tattoo means Bow & Arrow, as I have done archery for a good portion of my life, and I have a nickname based on that but I figured this was a better way to do it, than spell out the nickname



Love your piercings and the meaning behind the tattoo. Archery has always intrigued me... Currently have three piercings in each ear but want five more for a total of 16!



lauren8792 said:


> i have another bird tattoo like so many gals in here seem to have. (i love everyone's by the way!) i got in when my dad was diagnosed with cancer-- it's a bluebird. when i was younger, there was a bluebird who would come back every year and nest in a tree in our front yard, and my dad would always lift me up on his shoulders so we could watch the baby birds. it was just kind of our "thing", and it was a great memory of him i've always had  he also got me a bluebird pin for a present when I was 10, which i still have and i love it. bluebirds are a sign of health and happiness, so i thought it was very fitting. it's on the right side of my lower back, and the tail kind of extends onto my side
> 
> the tattoo artist had to add the green background because the tattoo had a blowout (it was a difficult part of skin and the ink bled a little underneath my skin so the lines were blurry, so he had to add the background to hide it) i was a little iffy about that because it wasn't the original design, but i've grown to like it. my parents like it, but they think it's a little too big. i think it looks nice and stands out though. i can't wait until summer when i can show it off!



LOVE the tattoo and the meaning behind it. So sweet!



pipsqu3ak said:


> i have a couple... though they're directly related, so i don't know if they count as one or two. like many ladies, i have a couple of birds on my chest (barn swallows, to be exact). i could go on and on about what they mean to me, but i'll save it for myself, as i usually do.
> 
> i wish i had a picture in color of them handy because the colors are great, but i just don't feel like digging for one right now.



LOVE the swallows! I'm going all vintage and swallows are the first ones I'm getting done


----------



## EMMY

As a matter of fact I'm going Sunday at noon to have more color put in mine...I have a double rose on my shoulder..a 'scrolling' design on my upper right hip/thigh..one on the outside of my right ankle and one at my bikini line..I'll post pics after I get them done..


----------



## Veelyn

Pip- Love those tats. I want one right there so bad!


----------



## REREsaurus

It took me forever to take decent pics of my tattoos since they're all on my back and the only person home with me is my Chihuahua, Sambug. Must have went thru like 50 photos and these were the best I could come with:

First is my wings on the top of my back, in the middle, where it was very hard to photograph "nicely."

Second is all over my lower back, yes, near the butt.


----------



## the-chus

RERE dear, your tattoos are soooooo cute! I never have the nerve to do something to my body, I can't even have ear rings!


----------



## REREsaurus

No earrings? Really? But they merely feel like someone pinching your ears!


----------



## chinkee21

REREsaurus said:


> It took me forever to take decent pics of my tattoos since they're all on my back and the only person home with me is my Chihuahua, Sambug. Must have went thru like 50 photos and these were the best I could come with:
> 
> First is my wings on the top of my back, in the middle, where it was very hard to photograph "nicely."
> 
> Second is all over my lower back, yes, near the butt.


 
I love your butterfly tat!!! Did you have the artist especially draw it for you?


----------



## english_girl_900

ReRe, I LOVE your tats. I'm a huge tattoo fan - currently working on my 3rd (& 4th & 5th, lol!) and yours are really beautiful - I love the colours.

Sorry if that was a bit gushy, btw - I'm just all about tats at the moment. :shame:


----------



## muggles

Your tatoos are really nice! But not for me, I am a chicken!! I only have pierced ears!


----------



## mrqx2

I've got two - one on my lower back, a hibsicus flower because I love Hawaii and Hawaiiana...DH and I were married on Maui.  One on my hip - it's Kanji for "big sister".  My sister has one on her hip that is Kanji for "little sister"


----------



## mrs moulds

I have 6


----------



## Livia1

I also have 6 tattoos.


----------



## chinkee21

:useless:


----------



## darlinga

Here is mine.  It's from my favorite childhood book, The Little Prince.  And the same passage was read at my wedding 

Right after I got her done!  I hope no one is offended by my peek of crack.  Apologies!!






How it just peeks out of my pants.  Yeah, tramp stamp, I know....


----------



## pinaygirl1208

_*You go girl!! Nice one!*_


----------



## REREsaurus

chinkee21 said:


> I love your butterfly tat!!! Did you have the artist especially draw it for you?



Thanks *chinkee.* Actually, that was a style that was already in his book. The shading was done especially for yours truly though.


----------



## REREsaurus

english_girl_900 said:


> ReRe, I LOVE your tats. I'm a huge tattoo fan - currently working on my 3rd (& 4th & 5th, lol!) and yours are really beautiful - I love the colours.
> 
> Sorry if that was a bit gushy, btw - I'm just all about tats at the moment. :shame:



Thank you *english girl!* Don't fret about being gushy at the moment. I'm working on my next tattoo soon. My girl just got another one (which I should find a picture of to post here because it is to die for) and it made me think that I need another one too.

I was thinking about something to tie in the moon and the butterfly, something crazy with colors and dreams.


----------



## REREsaurus

*darling: or should I call you Dahhhling!* Love the childhood memory. You have a nice ass too. [ ;


----------



## Daydrmer

darlinga said:


> Here is mine.  It's from my favorite childhood book, The Little Prince.  And the same passage was read at my wedding
> 
> Right after I got her done!  I hope no one is offended by my peek of crack.  Apologies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it just peeks out of my pants.  Yeah, tramp stamp, I know....




I love The Little Prince!


----------



## darlinga

REREsaurus said:


> *darling: or should I call you Dahhhling!* Love the childhood memory. You have a nice ass too. [ ;



You can call me dahhhling.    Lol.

Thanks, you made me blush.  DH loves it too 

I love your butterfly, how the lines are all intertwined, gorgeous!


----------



## darlinga

Daydrmer said:


> I love The Little Prince!



Meeee toooo!  But you should have seen all the guests are our ceremony.  They were kinda clueless.... and it was quite funny!


----------



## jan228

I finally got around to taking pics of my husband's tattoos. He has 2 on his leg. One is a face inside of a hand print (the face has a scar that's the Japanese symbol for talent). The other is a picture of the anime character Lain from _Serial Experiments Lain_.

The hand print gets the most attention, because it's on the outside of his leg. A lot of toddlers will try and touch it.


----------



## vhdos

I have a teeny-tiny daisy flower right on the top of my big toe.  I'm not a big fan of lots of ink, so I wanted to get something small that was easy to hide.


----------



## alissahall

I've had my tattoo since '91, a fairy on the inside of my left leg. If money were no option, I'd get it lasered and redone, it's not as sharp as it once was. But I still like it.


----------



## Veelyn

After I have the baby, I am going to either get their handprints or footprints on me. I was thinking their footprints on my foot!


----------



## sarasmith3269

My love and I share a tennyson quote, "brief is life but love is long". He has "brief is life" across his chest, and i have "love is long" across the inside of my wrist.  It says a lot about our relationship because we were both in long relationships with others while we started falling for each other.  It reminds us that life is short, but love is eternal, so follow your heart. I promise to post pics soon.


----------



## FALLAX COR

sarasmith3269 said:


> My love and I share a tennyson quote, "brief is life but love is long". He has "brief is life" across his chest, and i have "love is long" across the inside of my wrist.  It says a lot about our relationship because we were both in long relationships with others while we started falling for each other.  It reminds us that life is short, but love is eternal, so follow your heart. I promise to post pics soon.



Ohhhhh that is sooo romantic!


----------



## kabaker

I have a small treble clef on my left shoulder blade.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Yes, I have two.  One on my back, dead center where the bra hoolks are.  And one on my inner left forearm.


----------



## gina1023

I have a rather large four leaf clover on my back ( it is NOT a tramp stamp!!!) and a Duleek knot (Celtic knot) on my right forearm.  The clover is very green and really shows up as I'm VERY pale!  The one on my forearm Pat Fish did and it looks great.  People comment on it all the time (mostly good).


----------



## GnomeNisse

I hear ya on the tramp stamp thing.  The tattoo on my back is not visible if I bend over, no matter what pants I'm wearing. I specifically put it in the center so that it would never be seen like the so-called tramp stamp.


----------



## sara999

i got this last monday to honour the memory of my dad, 16/2/09 - it's his initials in his writing


----------



## goodmornin

^ Oh no i'm so sorry about your dad!

Its a very nice tattoo you got to celebrate him.


----------



## gina1023

GnomeNisse said:


> I hear ya on the tramp stamp thing. The tattoo on my back is not visible if I bend over, no matter what pants I'm wearing. I specifically put it in the center so that it would never be seen like the so-called tramp stamp.


 
Unfortunately mine is on the lower back.  I just hate that phrase!   I've had it for 8 years now.


----------



## tmc089

I'm thinking about getting another one soon...I want a lion, I just have no idea where to get it (on my body)!! I wanted to get either just the head or the upper half of it with some claw-age. It resembles strength and pride, which is what I'm all about...and also with prides of lions respect, which is another huge thing with me. I wanted to get it on the back of my calf, but I'm not 100%. I was also thinking about like the sides of my hips, but I don't know how that's going to affect the future when I get pregnant (far future, lol.) Any ideas?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sara999 said:


> i got this last monday to honour the memory of my dad, 16/2/09 - it's his initials in his writing




condolences 

your tattoo looks great


----------



## jan228

gina1023 said:


> I have a rather large four leaf clover on my back ( it is NOT a tramp stamp!!!) and a Duleek knot (Celtic knot) on my right forearm. The clover is very green and really shows up as I'm VERY pale! The one on my forearm Pat Fish did and it looks great. People comment on it all the time (mostly good).


 
Do they ever say anything bad? 

DH tells me that it's tattoo etiquette to never diss someone's tattoo, no matter how awful it is.


----------



## Veelyn

Sara- Beautiful tattoo, and I like what is represents.


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> I'm thinking about getting another one soon...I want a lion, I just have no idea where to get it (on my body)!! I wanted to get either just the head or the upper half of it with some claw-age. It resembles strength and pride, which is what I'm all about...and also with prides of lions respect, which is another huge thing with me. I wanted to get it on the back of my calf, but I'm not 100%. I was also thinking about like the sides of my hips, but I don't know how that's going to affect the future when I get pregnant (far future, lol.) Any ideas?



I want to get one on the back of my leg too. But I want mine more where Rihannas skull is on the back of her leg/ankle.


----------



## ambicion6

hmm i cant seem to be able to post the pic...weird....
well here is the link
http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e45/ambicion6/?action=view&current=tattoo.jpg

I have that on my lower back. way low.  maybe about 2 inches above my "crack"   I wanted to be able to hide it and not show when i wear jeans. i'll have to take a "real" pic of it.  I designed it myself so no one else has it!

I also have my eyebrows, and lower and upper eyeliner done.

I also *had* a small butterfly on my lower stomach that i got done when i was 15. it was just "ghetto" and really trashy looking (done with a homemade gun - i know...bad....i went through a phase) anywhos, now i'm 27 and i had it removed last year.  it was the size of a quarter and cost over $1000 in laser sessions to remove...ouch!!!  there is some slight discoloration where the tat was now and its not quite all gone but you cant tell what the shape was anymore. but you can still see some grayish ink in there.  

so, moral of the story...think long and hard before you get inked!!!!


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> I want to get one on the back of my leg too. But I want mine more where Rihannas skull is on the back of her leg/ankle.



That is a really cute spot!! I think mine's too big though lol.


----------



## sara999

thanks ladies...he'd probably bop me on the head for doing it but i don't care. my sister is getting it in the exact same place too and she's my best friend and my hero so i'm happy we are going to have an identical tattoo


----------



## EmiLeigh

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum so I hope this works 

Here's one of my tattoos. The picture was from when it was pretty fresh so there's some redness and swelling. It's a Buddhist saying... "No one saves us but ourselves, we alone must walk the path". The angle of the picture makes it look a little wonky so bear with me. I'm thinking of adding something to it later but we'll see.....


----------



## dizzywizzy

LivinLuxuriously said:


> My fiance's tattoo the day after - i LOVE that i can look at this for the rest of my life!!!



I moved to FL 3 years ago, and my favorite part of living here is seeing these little guys (called anole's here) all over the place. The tatto is great!


----------



## muggles

I give up!??What does this thread have to do with Bal? Oh! Do any Bbag lovers have 6 toes??That makes sense!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thats really cool. I like it!


----------



## SLCsocialite

My tattoo, This was right after it was finished.
But its a Peacock feather, its what my portuguese last name means, its extremely special


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Love that. Love feathers, what a great idea. I don't think I've seen too many feather tattoos around.


----------



## aaallabama

muggles said:


> I give up!??What does this thread have to do with Bal? Oh! Do any Bbag lovers have 6 toes??That makes sense!!


 
_*^^ it's 4 bal-lovers who  tattoos*_

(i love  thread & am contemplating my 1st)


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ You are? 

Tell us what you're thinking about getting! They are so addicting. I'm on my third, thinking about my fourth.


----------



## english_girl_900

I love this thread - I'm aiming to get my next one (or two, lol!) before my birthday in 2 months, so I'm digging for inspiration everywhere. Plus, tats just rock.


----------



## nicole2730

muggles said:


> I give up!??*What does this thread have to do with Bal?* Oh! Do any Bbag lovers have 6 toes??That makes sense!!



^^ oh my, did someone get lost 

this thread is for B-bag lovers who have tattoos... hence the title of the thread.  if you're looking for B-bag lovers who have 6 toes, look for a thread titled "6 toes?" okay? okay.

*darlinga* - love your tattoo, i've always wanted to get a quote but my favorite is from Seinfeld and don't feel like explaining it to everyone i meet!!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ What quote is your fave from Seinfeld?

"No soup for you!" LOL!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

This is my favorite thread, by far. 

I posted pictures of mine some time ago, but it was in black and white. In color (and a sentiment I extend to everyone in here):


----------



## darlinga

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ oh my, did someone get lost
> 
> this thread is for B-bag lovers who have tattoos... hence the title of the thread.  if you're looking for B-bag lovers who have 6 toes, look for a thread titled "6 toes?" okay? okay.
> 
> *darlinga* - love your tattoo, i've always wanted to get a quote but my favorite is from Seinfeld and don't feel like explaining it to everyone i meet!!



Thanks so much!  I NEVER explain it to anyone because they don't see it. 

What is your fav quote?


----------



## darlinga

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ What quote is your fave from Seinfeld?
> 
> "No soup for you!" LOL!



HAHAH,  oh goodness, Rere.....


----------



## cristalena56

i finally got to the last page  A lot that i saw were veru vibrant and beautiful!! I'm not allowed to get a tattoo.. my dh thinks they are ugly and unattractive. My brothers and sister have 2 or 3 each?? its funny because i remember at one time, they each got one and i went to a family reunion and my grandma started looking over each inch of me looking for one and asked where mine was lol i miss my grandma  anyways...

this is the last one my sister got


----------



## pipsqu3ak

cristalena56 said:


> i finally got to the last page  A lot that i saw were veru vibrant and beautiful!! I'm not allowed to get a tattoo.. my dh thinks they are ugly and unattractive. My brothers and sister have 2 or 3 each?? its funny because i remember at one time, they each got one and i went to a family reunion and my grandma started looking over each inch of me looking for one and asked where mine was lol i miss my grandma  anyways...
> 
> this is the last one my sister got



I think you should tell your DH where to stick it and get whatever you want.  Ain't NO MAN gonna tell me what I can and can't do with MY skin!


----------



## meela188

EmiLeigh said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum so I hope this works
> 
> Here's one of my tattoos. The picture was from when it was pretty fresh so there's some redness and swelling. It's a Buddhist saying... "No one saves us but ourselves, we alone must walk the path". The angle of the picture makes it look a little wonky so bear with me. I'm thinking of adding something to it later but we'll see.....


 
your tattoo is so original i love it


----------



## tmc089

pipsqu3ak said:


> I think you should tell your DH where to stick it and get whatever you want.  *Ain't NO MAN gonna tell me what I can and can't do with MY skin!*



LMAO!!! I freakin love you pips.


----------



## Veelyn

SLCsocialite said:


> My tattoo, This was right after it was finished.
> But its a Peacock feather, its what my portuguese last name means, its extremely special



Nice tattoo. I know it hurt, I have one there. 

..And why is the artist throwing up the shocker sign? LOL.


----------



## Veelyn

pipsqu3ak said:


> This is my favorite thread, by far.
> 
> I posted pictures of mine some time ago, but it was in black and white. In color (and a sentiment I extend to everyone in here):



Love it! I want one in one of those spots. Did it hurt badly?


----------



## Veelyn

cristalena56 said:


> i finally got to the last page  A lot that i saw were veru vibrant and beautiful!! I'm not allowed to get a tattoo.. my dh thinks they are ugly and unattractive. My brothers and sister have 2 or 3 each?? its funny because i remember at one time, they each got one and i went to a family reunion and my grandma started looking over each inch of me looking for one and asked where mine was lol i miss my grandma  anyways...
> 
> this is the last one my sister got



Thats really pretty. The colors are so vibrant!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Veelyn said:


> Love it! I want one in one of those spots. Did it hurt badly?


 
It sure did. I had a death-grip on my poor friend's hand for a good 2 hours. It especially hurt when the artist got in closer to the armpit area. I'd heard that endorphins kick in after a few minutes, but it hurt just as badly the entire time. Do you think it's possible to not have endorphins?  Anyway, go for it. It's like having a built-in necklace!


----------



## sara999

pipsqu3ak i don't have any endorphins when i'm getting tatted either. i keep waiting...and they don't come. but it's worth it every time


----------



## Veelyn

pipsqu3ak said:


> It sure did. I had a death-grip on my poor friend's hand for a good 2 hours. It especially hurt when the artist got in closer to the armpit area. I'd heard that endorphins kick in after a few minutes, but it hurt just as badly the entire time. Do you think it's possible to not have endorphins?  Anyway, go for it. It's like having a built-in necklace!



Ohhh goodness. I got one on my foot, and it was THE most painful thing I've ever experienced, but totally worth it. I'm thinking twice about that spot now!  [But they're so pretty! ]


----------



## ChristyR143

pipsqu3ak said:


> It sure did. I had a death-grip on my poor friend's hand for a good 2 hours. It especially hurt when the artist got in closer to the armpit area. I'd heard that endorphins kick in after a few minutes, but it hurt just as badly the entire time. Do you think it's possible to not have endorphins?  Anyway, go for it. It's like having a built-in necklace!


 
I guess I probably don't have them either! I have a large and very colorful cross on my back. It took somewhere between 2.5 and 3 hours, and I swear, the pain just got worse and worse. Towards the end I thought I was going to pass out.  I was NEVER so relieved as I was when he said "we're all done" and then squirted it with cool water and wiped it down. AAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Does anyone here have a tattoo on their finger? I really want one on the side of my finger, but I'm afraid that it will fade so fast that it wont even be worth it.


----------



## tmc089

^^ I have a friend that has one on the top of her finger. I'm pretty sure she's had it for a decent amount of years, and it has definitely faded, but you can still see it clearly. She got a very thin outlined star in a circle because she's Wiccan. I always notice it bc I think it's a ring, it doesn't look bad!


----------



## tmc089

Oh and I think I decided where I'm getting my lion!! I think I'm gonna go with a shoulderblade. I'm planning on getting a half sleeve at some point of either animals or flowers that represent each person in my life who's made a huge impact...so maybe it can grow into that at some point! I just have to find some designs now.


----------



## Veelyn

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Does anyone here have a tattoo on their finger? I really want one on the side of my finger, but I'm afraid that it will fade so fast that it wont even be worth it.



Ever since I saw Rihanna's there, I thought it was a cool idea. But yea, I've heard you shouldn't get them on your fingers or toes because they can fade quickly. Especially with washing your hands, I would think it would fade quickly. But its really up to you.


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Oh and I think I decided where I'm getting my lion!! I think I'm gonna go with a shoulderblade. I'm planning on getting a half sleeve at some point of either animals or flowers that represent each person in my life who's made a huge impact...so maybe it can grow into that at some point! I just have to find some designs now.



Kiera, you're going to look so sexy with a sleeve! LOL I love sleeves on anyone!!


----------



## MissIndependent

Ive got 3 
























Sorry for the spam - the S ( that lookes like a swan - I think ) is my fave!


----------



## leboudoir

ive got 2, just no photos of the first one.. but the second one's here. sorry about the mess, this was taken about 1 min after he said "im done"


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> Kiera, you're going to look so sexy with a sleeve! LOL I love sleeves on anyone!!



 I have a bunch of designs now that have to be put together. I have 3 different pictures of lions that I need combined so it's in a certain position lol. I gotta start saving!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Ahhh. I want one so bad! hahaha. Dont know if I could pull one off or not though!


----------



## Veelyn

MissIndependent said:


> Ive got 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spam - the S ( that lookes like a swan - I think ) is my fave!



Those are all cute. What does the S stand for?


----------



## GnomeNisse

This is on my back.  It's all pretty personal and everything on it has some weird, corny symbology for me.  Since this pic (which was taken after the 2nd sitting, still nowhere near finished), it's been colored in and is mostly done.  It's dead center, the bra strap goes right through it.

It's about to get bigger, I'm adding on to it.  I am thinking I will do it this coming weekend.


----------



## MissIndependent

Veelyn said:


> Those are all cute. What does the S stand for?



Stine & Sara = Sisters

Stine is my name and Sara is my sisters name :shame:


----------



## tmc089

^^ That is so special!! I love how all your designs are very simple and to the point, I love simple tats!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Veelyn said:


> ^ Ahhh. I want one so bad! hahaha. Dont know if I could pull one off or not though!



You can pull off what you want to pull off! Go for it! (I swear I'm not enabling)

If ever I have enough money, I will definitely be getting a half sleeve to cover up this scar on my upper arm.


----------



## tokikat8

QUESTION  

For those of you who got white ink- did the artist mix a little blue in?

Im going to get my tat done and the artist told me he puts a little blue in with the white to ensure it doesn't fade as fast, or turn a nasty yellow color....

I've never heard of this though....


----------



## bonjourErin

does anyone have a blacklight tattoo? lol i would like to see what that looks like...


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I think I've heard bad things about them, but I can't recall exactly what those bad things were. Here are a couple of links:

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/popup?id=2339802

http://www.tattoonow.com/facemaster.cfm?task=message_list&thread_index=2961&generate=1


----------



## xlana

I really want a tattoo, but there are two reasons why I haven't gotten one yet. 

One is that I'm planning to become a lawyer, and unfortunately things are still for the most part, conservative in the law field. I don't really want to risk it.

Second is that I can't really decide what I want, lately it's been the White Rabbit from Alice in Wonderland, but I do know where I want it -right below my ear on the upper neck near my hairline.

So until if I ever decide to get a tat, I'll live vicariously through you girls!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Hahaha. My brother's going to be a dentist, and I'm considering just being his receptionist... with a half sleeve and septum piercing.  He's my brother, he knows I'm not just some punk!

So on the bright side, if you ever work for yourself, you're more than welcome to get some work done _on_ yourself.


----------



## ceseeber

after a year of planning and 5 sessions later here's my coverup tattoo. It's 99% done and I have one more touch up session left.


----------



## Threshold

ceseeber said:


> after a year of planning and 5 sessions later here's my coverup tattoo. It's 99% done and I have one more touch up session left.


 

*THAT* is _incredibly_ beautiful!!!! Those are plum blossoms, yes? Love the blue dragonfly, too. Just fabulous work! I hope my tree turns out half as lovely.


----------



## ceseeber

Threshold said:


> *THAT* is _incredibly_ beautiful!!!! Those are plum blossoms, yes? Love the blue dragonfly, too. Just fabulous work! I hope my tree turns out half as lovely.


 

thank you! I'd love to see pictures of your tree!


----------



## tmc089

ceseeber said:


> after a year of planning and 5 sessions later here's my coverup tattoo. It's 99% done and I have one more touch up session left.



Oh my goshhh!!! That is one of the most beautiful tattoos I've ever seen. It's truly a masterpiece!


----------



## CHA-CHA

Ok so I haven't had a permanent tattoo yet...but I just had a friend do a Henna tattoo  This was before it had finished darkening


----------



## Threshold

ceseeber said:


> thank you! I'd love to see pictures of your tree!


 
It's still in the development stage, on paper, but will go with my Aztec Moon Goddess on my right shoulder blade (Coyolxhauqui.) I'll show her again, along with ideas for the Sacred Cocoa Tree shading another Moon Goddess, Ixchel...


----------



## pipsqu3ak

ceseeber said:


> after a year of planning and 5 sessions later here's my coverup tattoo. It's 99% done and I have one more touch up session left.



 Lovely. Just lovely. What does the scripty bit mean?


----------



## ceseeber

pipsqu3ak said:


> Lovely. Just lovely. What does the scripty bit mean?


 

in the tree trunk it says "candor dat viribus alas" which is latin for sincerity gives wings to strength.


----------



## ceseeber

Threshold said:


> It's still in the development stage, on paper, but will go with my Aztec Moon Goddess on my right shoulder blade (Coyolxhauqui.) I'll show her again, along with ideas for the Sacred Cocoa Tree shading another Moon Goddess, Ixchel...


 

ohh, that's neat, I especially love how you are working with an existing tattoo


----------



## Veelyn

ceseeber said:


> after a year of planning and 5 sessions later here's my coverup tattoo. It's 99% done and I have one more touch up session left.



Gorgeous! What did it cover? I cant even tell!


----------



## english_girl_900

So freakin' excited right now - I just booked my appointment for my next 2 tats! Both wrist ones - I'm getting them in 2 weeks.


----------



## sara999

english_girl_900 said:


> So freakin' excited right now - I just booked my appointment for my next 2 tats! Both wrist ones - I'm getting them in 2 weeks.


congrats!!! i have one tattoo on each inner wrist and i adore them and the placement!


----------



## english_girl_900

^^Thanks hon! I've been thinking on them for a while now, so I'm really pleased to be getting them done at last.


----------



## DesigningStyle

sara999 said:


> congrats!!! i have one tattoo on each inner wrist and i adore them and the placement!


 
Would you post pics of yours?  I would love to see some wrist tattoos.


----------



## RWolfeOH

^^Yes, please post pics of your wrist tattoos. I have been wanting to get the names of my two kids tattooed on my wrists for several years now. I just wonder how I'll feel about it when I'm 60 and have my grown children's names on my wrists. Anyone kinda think that's weird?? lol


----------



## MonkeyGirl

ceseeber said:


> after a year of planning and 5 sessions later here's my coverup tattoo. It's 99% done and I have one more touch up session left.


 wow this tat is beautiful!! i cant wait until i am 18 so that i can get some. i have already picked out the first 3 places that they will be lol.


----------



## sara999

here are my inner wrist tats...these pics are back from right after they were first done so they haven' quite sunken in...the triquetra was my first tat! i wish i had more inner wrists to fill with tats!

and i don't think it's stupid to get your children's names tatted...if there are two things that are always acceptable in terms of names (IMO) it is your parents and your children


----------



## FijiBuni

These are mine...

My left wrist







My right foot before-






After (needs to get purple heart re-done again, I went on the beach when it was healing so you know haha)


----------



## Onederland

sara999 said:


> here are my inner wrist tats...these pics are back from right after they were first done so they haven' quite sunken in...the triquetra was my first tat! i wish i had more inner wrists to fill with tats!
> 
> and i don't think it's stupid to get your children's names tatted...*if there are two things that are always acceptable in terms of names (IMO) it is your parents and your children*



yeah, any type of blood relation actually.

my sister is my BEST friend, and we're going to get "matching tattoo"'s on her birthday this year.

which isn't for another 6 months, but hey, 6 months is a lot less time than you think.  sooo excited!


----------



## sara999

yeah i feel you on that. my sister and i have our dad's initials in identical places (not to mention the majority of our tats are in identical places [thoguh of differnet things] without planning) and it's a wonderful way to deepen your bond!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*sara and fiji*, thank you for your pics.  They are very nice.

*RWolfe*, I think names are very appropriate.

Okay, now let me run this by everyone.  Two questions.

1.  My dear sweet mother just passed away and I would like to get her name tattooed on my inner wrist.  She had beautiful handwriting and I have her autograph and am thinking of replicating her first name on my inner wrist.  *What do you think?*

2.  I am thinking of getting the placement of the tattoo just under where my wrist watch normally falls in case I want it covered.  *Good idea?*

Oh and her name is Grace so I think it will have a marvelous meaning as well everytime I look at it.

Please give me some feedback as I want to go tomorrow morning!


----------



## Neptune

I have 3 tattoos. All of them I got when I was a teen and I regret them all. They're not big, but two are in plain view (one on my hand, and one on my arm, the other is one my ankle) If I could I would remove them all. I'm thinking of doing the one on my arm first since it's my most hated.


----------



## sara999

DesigningStyle said:


> *sara and fiji*, thank you for your pics. They are very nice.
> 
> *RWolfe*, I think names are very appropriate.
> 
> Okay, now let me run this by everyone. Two questions.
> 
> 1. My dear sweet mother just passed away and I would like to get her name tattooed on my inner wrist. She had beautiful handwriting and I have her autograph and am thinking of replicating her first name on my inner wrist. *What do you think?*
> 
> 2. I am thinking of getting the placement of the tattoo just under where my wrist watch normally falls in case I want it covered. *Good idea?*


hiya, i know i'm probably a little late in responding but i think this is a *WONDERFUL* idea! my father passed away last month suddenly and i did the same thing (his initials in his writing). i did mine behind my ear as i already have tats on my wrists but i still think it is a wonderful idea. the placement and the meaning. here is mine that i got done (it is REALLY hard to take a picture of the back of your ear with your phone btw! )


----------



## tmc089

DesigningStyle said:


> *sara and fiji*, thank you for your pics.  They are very nice.
> 
> *RWolfe*, I think names are very appropriate.
> 
> Okay, now let me run this by everyone.  Two questions.
> 
> 1.  My dear sweet mother just passed away and I would like to get her name tattooed on my inner wrist.  She had beautiful handwriting and I have her autograph and am thinking of replicating her first name on my inner wrist.  *What do you think?*
> 
> 2.  I am thinking of getting the placement of the tattoo just under where my wrist watch normally falls in case I want it covered.  *Good idea?*
> 
> Oh and her name is Grace so I think it will have a marvelous meaning as well everytime I look at it.
> 
> Please give me some feedback as I want to go tomorrow morning!



That's a beautiful idea!! My old roommate's father passed when she was very young, and he wrote her a birthday card the year he died saying "Not a day goes by when I don't think about how much I love you." She got "Not a day goes by" in his hand writing on her shoulderblade, it's really beautiful. I love when people get tatts similar to this. And the watch area is a good idea. You'll never know when you're going to have to hide it for a bit.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*sara* and *tmc*,  thank you for your posts.  I haven't gotten it done yet!  I will though.  I had to track down my tat artist...he opened his own shop and for some reason I lost his info!  I have it now and am making an appointment.  

*sara*,  I love the behind the ear initials.  Beautiful!  Sorry about your Dad.


----------



## jan228

GnomeNisse said:


>



I designed something almost identical for my older brother when he was considering getting a tattoo. It took so many hours to make sure it was perfectly symmetrical. Alas, he decided not to get it. ush:


Ceseeber: Beautiful tattoo, very clean and soft.


----------



## MonkeyGirl

DesigningStyle said:


> *sara and fiji*, thank you for your pics.  They are very nice.
> 
> *RWolfe*, I think names are very appropriate.
> 
> Okay, now let me run this by everyone.  Two questions.
> 
> 1.  My dear sweet mother just passed away and I would like to get her name tattooed on my inner wrist.  She had beautiful handwriting and I have her autograph and am thinking of replicating her first name on my inner wrist.  *What do you think?*
> 
> 2.  I am thinking of getting the placement of the tattoo just under where my wrist watch normally falls in case I want it covered.  *Good idea?*
> 
> Oh and her name is Grace so I think it will have a marvelous meaning as well everytime I look at it.
> 
> Please give me some feedback as I want to go tomorrow morning!



i LOVE this idea! plus even if people don't get the deeper meaning the word grace will look really pretty too. this is so sweet though.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thanks *MonkeyGirl*!  I was thinking the same thing.  

Grace=Mommy
Grace=The freely given unmerited love of God

Come to think of it Mommy=freely given unmerited love too!

I am scheduled Saturday at 2 with my favorite artist Shadow.  I will report back with photos!


----------



## RWolfeOH

Please post pics once you get it done. I'm so ready to get mine. Unfortunately, my tattoo artist is in Arizona, so I have to find someone here that does good work. That part worries me....there are too many messed up tattoos out there!


----------



## VanessaJean

I love everyone's tattoos! Really pretty and creative. I have 7 right now and plan to have at least one full sleeve in the next few years. I am waiting until after my wedding since my mother is horrified that I will be walking down the aisle with the ones I already have. The one exception to that will be our wedding date. I am having a tattoo bachelorette party and we are all getting tattooed by my fave artist. I am really excited.


----------



## MonkeyGirl

VanessaJean said:


> I love everyone's tattoos! Really pretty and creative. I have 7 right now and plan to have at least one full sleeve in the next few years. I am waiting until after my wedding since my mother is horrified that I will be walking down the aisle with the ones I already have. The one exception to that will be our wedding date. I am having a tattoo bachelorette party and we are all getting tattooed by my fave artist. I am really excited.



wow thats a really cool idea. hope you have fun!

and to designing style i cant wait to see your new tat! i bet it will be gorgeous!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I've been browsing this thread because I'm contemplating of having a tattoo.. I would be my 1st! If I don't chicken out! LOL

anyway, just wanted to post my DH's tattoo on his wrist.. as I've read that DesigningStyle is looking for pics of tatts on the wrist. =)

Here's my DH's.. it's my name with a long stemmed rose. =)

He also has tatts of our DD's and DS' name on both of his arms. (I didn't take a pic of it though).

I want to have a tattoo of a Japanese Girl on my ankle... since we're stationed here in Japan, I thought it would be a nice remembrance-- that is, if I DON'T CHICKEN OUT! =)

edit: pardon my DS's toe in the pic.. he was standing up on the table while my DH was holding him and I was taking the pic. LOL


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thanks 2chubby, that is gorgeous


----------



## purplewithenvy

I just made my appt. for my first tattoo for Saturday! (his would-be 61st birthday is Saturday, so that's why i chose the date) My dad passed away from cancer in July, so I'm getting "faith" written on the inside of my left wrist. Left wrist because 1. he was a lefty, and 2. because everyone shakes right hands first. "faith" because 1. he always told me to have faith in God, 2. to have faith everything will work out for the best, and 3. have faith/karma that good things will come to those who deserve them. So yay I have been planning this for almost 2 years now so I'm super excited to finally be getting it done; I can't wait to post pics!


----------



## RWolfeOH

I can't wait to see pics of the wrist tattoos some of you are getting...please post pics asap.
Two--could you post a pic of your DH's tattoos with the kids names? That's what I want to have done on my wrists, so I'd like to see how they look on the arm. Thanks!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*purple* that is beautiful.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thanks, *designingstyle* I will post pics tomorrow! I can't wait but I'm still nervous


----------



## english_girl_900

Will post pics of mine too. Not til next week - can't wait! Best of luck with your's purple!


----------



## michmix

purplewithenvy said:


> I can't wait but I'm still nervous


 
Don't be nervous!!  I had my first one (butterfly design on my lower back) done last week - it didn't hurt half as much as I expected and is now almost totally healed...

Good luck!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

michmix said:


> Don't be nervous!! I had my first one (butterfly design on my lower back) done last week - it didn't hurt half as much as I expected and is now almost totally healed...
> 
> Good luck!!


 
Just like in real estate....LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION!  Location dictates levels of pain and also your personal tolerance.  If you have had a baby you can get a tat without any problem!

My first was on my foot (many say that is the most painful area to get ink)--it runs between my little toe and up the foot.  The artist was afraid I would pass out and was so nice wanting me to be as comfortable as possible.  I told him I had a baby and not to worry.  Yes, it felt like a hot knife cutting into my flesh, but nothing like giving birth!


----------



## michmix

DesigningStyle said:


> Just like in real estate....LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION! Location dictates levels of pain and also your personal tolerance.


 
LOL!

I guess I have a high pain threshold.  But fleshy bits are meant to hurt the least and boney areas (such as the foot) are meant to hurt the most - is that right?

I was thinking of getting the next one on my ankle...


----------



## tmc089

^^ Yup. Any places like where the skin is thinner will hurt most. I have one on the inside of my foot and when he was working down near the bone....it was really really rough.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thank you everyone for your support! I'm getting mine done on my left wrist, and I've read it stings/burns a little bit? I'm just nervous about going over the vein/tendon. Whatev, it'll all be over with in a few hours! And since it's a word on my wrist, hopefully I won't be in the chair that long!


----------



## DesigningStyle

purple, I am back from from the Tat Shop now with my new wrist tattoo.  Didn't hurt at all.  Very easy!  Relax.  I was shocked it was practically painless.  Will post some pics soon.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Presenting my almost 2 hour old inner wrist tattoo!

Drum roll please...


----------



## DesigningStyle




----------



## Izznit

^beautiful! I love the little heart, it's so cute


----------



## english_girl_900

^^Oooh, that's beautiful! It was for your mum, wasn't it? Its a gorgeous tribute, really nicely done. And it really didn't hurt? Gives me a little hope for mine next week - the lettering on one should be okay, but the one on my other wrist is bigger. I bet it'll suck.


----------



## L4F4

I've considered many times but I'm still undecided about it.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Izznit*, thanks.

*english,* yes it was in memory of my Mom.  The artist duplicated her signature and stylized the "G" for a feminine touch.  I am happy with it.  My watch covers it nicely--with the exception of the little curly on the bottom of the G--but I like that!  And, it really did not hurt.  I was very surprised.


----------



## natalie78

DH and I talked about each getting one on vacation.  I am just so afraid that I will chicken out.  How much pain is involved?


----------



## purplewithenvy

Oh my goodness *designing style* your tattoo is beautiful. I love that you had your mom's signiture to work off of; I would kill for that. I remember when I was talking to my dad about my tattoo, he wrote in cursive "faith" and I would KILL to have his writing on my wrist. My friend told me to get a little heart at the end of mine too, but I didn't want to. Hey, I can always add something later, but its a huge pain to remove something! Beautiful!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Ok so I got my tattoo this afternoon, my very first one in memory of my dad 

I took a picture of it as soon as it was done, so I'll take another in a few days when it's less red and swollen!

It wasn't as painful as I thought it was going to be. The worst part was over the tendon/vein, but after that I didn't even need to squeeze my friends hand haha.

So here she is! Tell me what you think!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*purple*, I love yours.  Your font selection is perfect.  I think it is so fitting that we got ours done on the same day.  You for your dad and me for my mom.  My Mom just departed this earth on March 27, 2009.  I am thinking that your Dad and my Mom have already met each other in heaven and are talking about us!  I am not going to get all preachy here and am not engaging in a religious discussion, but Faith and Grace go hand in hand in the Bible (Ephesians 2:8-9).  Grace and faith are totally dependent upon each other.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mine is healing up nicely.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Oh my gosh it looks so amazing! Your mom passed away so recently, I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you. My dad left July 23, 2008. But I bet you're totally right, they were chit chatting and somehow got the message across for both of us to get our tattoos on the same day. Grace and Faith go hand-in-hand, and I think it's so funny I almost got a heart on the end of mine too! And on the wrist! Ahhh! There are so just many coincidences I love it. Yesterday was my dad's would-be 61st birthday, which is why I chose April 4th. I didn't think there would be a better day for me to get it done.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^*Purple* that is the perfect way to signify his birthday.  Having a special meaning behind a tattoo makes it all that much more special.  Keep the faith my friend!


----------



## LVShoeFan2

I love both of those new tattoos!  DesigningStyle I just love what you wrote in post #1493.  Beautiful!


----------



## duckyluv

very interesting!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thank you guys so much!

Mine is still a little red around the "f" near the tendon, but other than that it's healing nicely! I love running my finger over it--its raised and almost feels embossed! So cool!


----------



## english_girl_900

^^Beautiful. Gorgeous script. And to both you and DesigningStyle, I'm truly sorry for your losses.


----------



## ShkBass

I'm a bit concerned, when I was 16 I got this tattoo on my back in chinese, and I keep reading how some tattoo shops have symbols that mean something completely different. Is anyone here a native chinese speaker/reader? I need to know if the symbols on my back mean what they mean, otherwise they need to get covered/corrected.

Thanks!!


----------



## flaweddesignn

ShkBass - I'm sure there are loads of natice chinese speakers here (like me!). Feel free to post your tattoo


----------



## .jourdyn.

*DesigningStyle *& *purplewithenvy: *I really like both of your tattoos!

I'm really wanting to get a tattoo in a the very near future, I'm just having a hard time deciding on what I want to get done...


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thank you! Definitely make sure it means something to you and you think long and hard about it--Laser Removal is expensive, and from what I've heard 5x more painful than a tattoo in the first place!

Do you have any ideas? I'd love to hear them!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Yah, that's the hard part picking out something that I'm not going to get tired/sick of in a year or so.

I've been looking into star & flower designs. I saw a lady today at the tattoo shop getting nautical stars and I like the look of those. And also I'm a heart person. 


My friend Alex and I were talking about designs and he told me to get the RL logo on my hip... (sad thing is I was really thinking about it, because I like it a lot)

Here are a few that I have found:


----------



## purplewithenvy

oooh I really like that first one! That would be awesome!


----------



## ragamuffin

I love my tattoos!
I got my first when I was 18(12 years ago) It is a solar system around my ankle.
Then I didn't get another till my 30th birthday. Now I've got two in the last two months.
First was a Celtic knot, the tree of life on the top of my back just under my neck.
The other is Pucca on my inside wrist and DH got Garu on his.
I have about 4 more planned within the next year.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*jourdyn*, i would be careful of the placement of that first one.  if you are done having kids than it is fine, but if not i would wait until kids are done.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ragamuffin said:


> I love my tattoos!
> I got my first when I was 18(12 years ago) It is a solar system around my ankle.
> Then I didn't get another till my 30th birthday. Now I've got two in the last two months.
> First was a Celtic knot, the tree of life on the top of my back just under my neck.
> The other is Pucca on my inside wrist and DH got Garu on his.
> I have about 4 more planned within the next year.


 
*raga*, we need pics...especially that solar system!  sounds so hip!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*purplewithenvy*: I really like it too, that might be a big possiblity for me.

*DesigningStyle*: true that is something important to think about, but I'm only 18. lol But I am pretty sure I'm not going to have kids.


----------



## RWolfeOH

I love the new wrist tattoos girls.

I think I've convinced myself to get my wrists done. Now, I just need to decide on a font.


----------



## ragamuffin

K, Here are my tattoos.
I am not a very good picture taker so sorry in advance. 






Tree of Life













This one is 12 years old so the color is not as bright as it used to be. But I still love it.




Pucca, Garu and a little bit of DH's Spike tatty


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Ragamuffin*!  Thanks for the pics.  I LOOOOOVE your solar system...so clever...I think it was Cupernicus who thought the sun was the center of the universe.  Had he known you he would have thought it was Ragamuffin!  The others are nice too, but that solar system is great!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thanks *RWolfe*.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*Ragamuffin: *I like your tree of life, it's very cool!


----------



## ragamuffin

Aww, shucks. Thanks guys.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

The tree of life is pretty!  

I'm still itching for another one...


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thanks, *RWolfe*! Wrist tattoos are awesome!

*Ragamuffin* your solar system is AWESOME! I've always wanted to get an anklet tattoo, and that is such a creative unique idea! I love it!


----------



## english_girl_900

Ragamuffin - I love your solar system tattoo! How cool is that? Love it, totally - its so unique.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Yeah - photos of another one of my passions  Beautiful artwork everyone!

I have several tattoos - and more to come ... - wanna see?

This rose was my first






Then I got my cat wristband (made from photos of my own cats 





 (front)





 (back)

- and then this big thing ... a dragon on my back, I just love it!
btw it is black, but the photo was taken before the second round of colouring took place





The last one I have had done is a lizard on my foot with its tail wrapped around my anckle - first one in colour! Unfortunately my foot got infected and a lot of the colour faded so I will have to go and get it fixed this summer









My next project is scheduled for June 10., I'm having a heart with wings and a halo on my upper arm in loving memory of my dad who passed away February 15.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^Nice ink!  Very nice.  Tell us about the infection.  My first tat was on my foot and I remember the artist telling me he is always very selective about what he does on feet and for whom since infection is high.


----------



## purplewithenvy

I want to hear about the infection too 

Your tattoos are gorgeous!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Thanks DesigningStyle and Purplewithenvy 

The infection came after the second session with the artist - first session was to outline only and on second session it was the colouring. The first day was ok, just a bit swollen as it would be anyway, but on the second day the swelling was just getting worse and the tattoo began to 'bleed' fluid (mostly clear fluid but mixed with ink so it got greenish/blueish). At first I thought it was due to the tattoo being done on the foot, that it just hadn't had the right amount of time to 'pre-heal' since I had to go to work and couldn't sit still with my foot up ... On the third day I went to the doctor since it didn't get better, at that time my foot had swollen so much I could barely wear flip-flops! I got antibiotics and they tested the fluid to see what kind of bacterias I had. All this time I had continued to use the cream for my tattoo (very carefully ...) and of course wash it with a very mild disinfectant soap several times a day. 
I think it took a good 5-6 days for the infection to go away, but it finally did.

I did go to a tattooist to hear about taking care of it while it was infected and they told me to stop using the cream and just let it dry out (which I would never do normally). The tattooist, who was not the one who did my tattoo but a very reknown one - specialising in Japanese tattoos which is why I didn't choose him in the first place, thought that the infection had possibly gotten worse because the tattoo wraps around my anckle since it perhaps could have made it more difficult for the regular blood flow in my foot (the tattooing tightens the skin until it's healed) - that could very well be since it was clear that the swollen area went all the way up to the anckle tattoo and stopped there.

Anyway, most of the colour on the body of the lizard is faded and I have to have it re-coloured. I will go to another place for this even if it isn't necessarily the tattooists fault in the first place, but it often has to do with hygiene issues in the tattoo shop  I can't wait to get it finished, it will look great in clear blue and green - I just hope that we can skip the infection part this time ...


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^Ouch *Camilla* that sound painful.  I can't wait to see the lizard all bright and colorful!  Your tattoos are very unique.  Thanks for the info on the infection.  I think the artist that explained about the blood flow is probably right.  When I got my food done they didn't want me running a marathon.  The skin is the largest organ in the body and it really is quite interconnected with everything.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I think it would be a great resource for us to post the aftercare instructions that our shop provided us with here.  I would love to compare.

This is from my shop:

*Tattoo Aftercare Instructions*​
After 1 hour, remove bandage and wash with warm soapy water (DO NOT USE CLOTH). Remove all dried blood, dried ink, ect.. Wash until smooth. Pat dry and apply a thin, even coat of A & D ointment. Repeat this process every 30 minutes for the first 24 hours. Then repeat it every hour until the tattoo is healed (_everyone heals differently_). When you sleep, loosely wrap with a plastic bag to prevent the tattoo from drying out. Possible side effect may include itching or some mild swelling. Should you  experience any unusual swelling or if rash occurs, contact Eternal Ink and your physician immediately!!
*NO SCAB=NO PROBLEMS*
This is the item you need from the store A+D original ointment
*Do not use any other ointments, creams, bactine, peroxide or anything else!*​


----------



## swee7bebe

DesigningStyle - where is your tattoo shop?  I really want to get another one...I'm from NJ too so maybe your shop is close enough to me...


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^Shadow at Eternal Ink in Williamstown, NJ http://www.eternalinktattoo.com/


----------



## swee7bebe

thanks!  williamstown is actually right near my parents' house...how is it there?


----------



## ragamuffin

Black_Swarmer said:


>



This Tattoo is amazing! I love pretty much everything about it and I am so not a lizard person.


----------



## DesigningStyle

swee7bebe said:


> thanks! williamstown is actually right near my parents' house...how is it there?


 
It is clean.  Shadow did my first tattoo 14 years ago.  He is nice.  They are a lot like their website.  Dark.  The shop is busy.  I would go back.  If you want anymore specifics you can PM me.

I was also happy with a woman at Twisted Vision in Clementon.  She did a coverup for me about 4 years ago.  (I was not happy with Body Art on the White Horse Pike...that is what she covered up.)


----------



## purplewithenvy

*designingstyle *the tattoo instructions off your shop's website is basically the opposide of what my shop says! I was told to keep the bandage on for about 6 hours and then take it off. Wash wish warm soapy water and then pat dry. Apply lotion, not any type of vaseline or A&D type ointment on it, 2-3 times a day. Air will help the tattoo heal and not to cover it when at all possible. Scabbing is normal and will heal in about a week or two, and do not pick at it or scratch/itch it.


----------



## english_girl_900

Well, finally got mine done today. Here you are ladies (and fellas)








and








Top image is my right wrist - its the word 'hope' transcribed into the elvish Tengwar alphabet (LOTR nerd :shame

Bottom image is my left wrist.

PS sorry they're so shiny - its the goo they gave me to help it heal.


----------



## octopus17

Well, truth be told, I am confessing to having a whopping great big tattoo on my left shoulder (of a parrot ) - it's now 23 years old and all the yellow has faded, but otherwise it's really all there! Hardly anyone has ever seen it either - let's just say, they've always been in a privilaged position if they have.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

ragamuffin said:


> This Tattoo is amazing! I love pretty much everything about it and I am so not a lizard person.


 
Thank you Ragamuffin


----------



## DesigningStyle

purplewithenvy said:


> *designingstyle *the tattoo instructions off your shop's website is basically the opposide of what my shop says! I was told to keep the bandage on for about 6 hours and then take it off. Wash wish warm soapy water and then pat dry. Apply lotion, not any type of vaseline or A&D type ointment on it, 2-3 times a day. Air will help the tattoo heal and not to cover it when at all possible. Scabbing is normal and will heal in about a week or two, and do not pick at it or scratch/itch it.


 
That is exactly what I was curious about.  I did follow my shop's instructions.  They are basically the same as the instructions they gave me 14 years ago when I got one done there.  However, when I got the tattoo done that 3 months later was a blur...they gave me different instructions.  I was really curious about what others are doing for aftercare and their final result.  Here is an interesting article about this: http://tattoo.about.com/cs/tatfaq/a/aftrcr_cntrdctn.htm

*purple*, how is yours healing?  have you had any scabbing?  we should post images now one week post-tattooing to compare healing results.


----------



## DesigningStyle

english_girl_900 said:


> Well, finally got mine done today. Here you are ladies (and fellas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top image is my right wrist - its the word 'hope' transcribed into the elvish Tengwar alphabet (LOTR nerd :shame
> 
> Bottom image is my left wrist.
> 
> PS sorry they're so shiny - its the goo they gave me to help it heal.


 
*english*, yours are nice.  What was your pain like...I remember you were concerned.  Is your word on the wrist in a fold of your wrist?  My artist said that should really be avoided.  It looks so close to your hand--but I know everyone's wrist bends differently so maybe it is in a safe spot.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Cornflower Blue said:


> Well, truth be told, I am confessing to having a whopping great big tattoo on my left shoulder (of a parrot ) - it's now 23 years old and all the yellow has faded, but otherwise it's really all there! Hardly anyone has ever seen it either - let's just say, they've always been in a privilaged position if they have.


 
Well, now you HAVE TO show us!  c'mon!


----------



## swee7bebe

english_girl_900 said:


> Well, finally got mine done today. Here you are ladies (and fellas)



I like that!!!  Did it hurt on your wrist?  I've been wanting to get another tattoo, and I was thinking of getting it on my wrist.  I like the stars, I have a little fetish for stars...haha...


----------



## english_girl_900

DesigningStyle said:


> *english*, yours are nice. What was your pain like...I remember you were concerned. Is your word on the wrist in a fold of your wrist? My artist said that should really be avoided. It looks so close to your hand--but I know everyone's wrist bends differently so maybe it is in a safe spot.


 

Aww, thanks for remembering. It wasn't so bad actually - like a lot of bee stings. Sounds horrible, but I found that watching him do it made it hurt less - I think I was more focused on watching the line-work than how it felt, so it was okay. No crying/screaming. 

Its just below the bend of my wrist - I think it's the angle of the picture that makes it look higher. This one was the easiest - hardly hurts at all. The stars are sore as h*ll.


----------



## english_girl_900

swee7bebe said:


> I like that!!! Did it hurt on your wrist? I've been wanting to get another tattoo, and I was thinking of getting it on my wrist. I like the stars, I have a little fetish for stars...haha...


 
Thanks! It did hurt, especially the vertical outlines and over the tendon, but it's over before it gets too much. And I'm kind of a wuss, so if I can do it (and giggle - my friend was stunned) then anyone can.

I'm a bit of a star-junkie myself. I only had it done yesterday and I'm already thinking of adding more stars to it (sshh, don't tell my parents, lol!).


----------



## purplewithenvy

*DesigningStyle* yes my tattoo is scabbing but it doesn't itch, it is just raised and some of the scabby pieces are slowly coming off. Sounds a lot worse than it is, I will try and take a picture of it later. How is yours healing up? I'm wondering if I should switch to A&D or some type of ointment, and curious to know if lotion isn't giving my tattoo enough moisture.


----------



## dell

^^ I would use A&D for at least a few days.  You need some sort of anti bacteria stuff on it, then switch to lotion (unscented!!!).  

I guess each shop has it's own recommendations, but I have NEVER heard of one telling to NOT use A&D.


----------



## DesigningStyle

purplewithenvy said:


> *DesigningStyle* yes my tattoo is scabbing but it doesn't itch, it is just raised and some of the scabby pieces are slowly coming off. Sounds a lot worse than it is, I will try and take a picture of it later. How is yours healing up? I'm wondering if I should switch to A&D or some type of ointment, and curious to know if lotion isn't giving my tattoo enough moisture.


 
*purple*, mine is 99.99% healed.  never scabbed.  no ink came off it.  also when the artist did it there was NO BLOOD.  I think a lot has to do with their technique as well.  Just my .02.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Maybe I'll try using some A&D Ointment, thanks for the advice *designingstyle and dell* do you have any type to recommend? neosporin?


----------



## RWolfeOH

Since it's been 13 years since my last tattoo, I'm curious about cost. How much were your wrist tattoos? I'm going to go into a shop this week and check it out. I want to look at some of their work, decide on a font and get pricing.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^My shop's minimum charge is $60.  Mine was pretty simple and was $60.  I am sure it is a demographic thing.  Good luck!


----------



## DesigningStyle

purplewithenvy said:


> Maybe I'll try using some A&D Ointment, thanks for the advice *designingstyle and dell* do you have any type to recommend? neosporin?


 
*purple*,  If I were you I would do exactly what your shop said to do.  I would not waiver from that...they know their inks and I would hate it if yours lost color or blurred.  Be careful.  Can you post a pic of yours so I can see how it is coming along.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^Good advice. I took a look at the article you posted DS, and that's basically what is summised. My tat. shop's instructions were different than both of yours too, so who knows? Lol!


----------



## RWolfeOH

I just got back from the tattoo shop. My appointment is scheduled for Thursday. 

My 9 year old daughter is trying to talk me out of it and it's HER name that I'm getting tattooed on me...lol. She's sooo dramatic and told me it would be "the worst mistake of my life"??!!! I sure hope not!


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^well, a wrist is something that you do see everyday.  please make sure it is right for you.  I recommend that you get a black fine tip marker write it on the wrist and spend the day with it.  seriously.  my wrist was my 4th tattoo and I wrote it on there and spent the night with it.  Also I put on my watch and put boundary lines on my wrist prior to going to the shop so that the artist would place the tat exactly where my watch band falls!


----------



## purplewithenvy

My tattoo shop's minimum was $50 here in Spokane, WA where I go to school, but in my hometown Seattle I was going to go to a place that had a $75 minimum. 

I bought some A&D and am alternating it with lotion putting lotion on twice a day and A&D on once. I'll call my tat shop tomorrow and see their thoughts.

My tattoo is healing, but the pictures are hard to see. There is some scabbing but not a lot, mostly just peeling a little? Its just dry skin over my ink...its hard to explain. But I feel like some of my letters are darker than others, or the dark inky scabs are darker than my tattoo. Did that seep some of the ink out? Like my "f" looks more dark gray than my other letters.


----------



## DesigningStyle

See here is how it looks when I go to the office and need to be "professional"!  I like that the loops of the "G" show!  Just enough!





*purple*, here it is shot with a macro post-operative Day 9 so you can see the progress of the healing up close:


----------



## purplewithenvy

Yours looks so good! I'm not good at figuring out how to get close to the letters but make it clear enough for you to see what I'm talking about


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^*purple*, I think that your "white" spots may just be dead skin that will flake off.  However if you did lose ink in those spots it is not uncommon to get a touch up 30 days post-tattoo.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thanks for all your advice girl! This is my first tattoo and I don't know ANYTHING


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I need to stay out of this thread....I so want some more ink....


----------



## DesigningStyle

Go *SpoiledRotten* get more!!!!


----------



## RWolfeOH

Well, tomorrow is the big day for me! How are you two liking your new wrist tattoos? Do you love them? What kind of input have you received from other people?

I'm liking the size you chose...I told the artist doing mine that I want something feminine and pretty. I'm still looking at a million pictures online to be sure of the font I want. Some writing that people get is really hard to read and I don't want that.

I was also going to get my 13 year old tattoo on my ankle retouched, but he said it still looked beautiful, especially for being that old.


----------



## PerkeMe

Good Luck on your new tat!  I have one...a large crown on my lower back (will try to find a photo to post too) that I had inked when I was 38!  It has a lot of meaning for me personally and I love it.  I was certain of what I wanted and shopped for months before I found the best artist possible to do my tat.

 Absolutely no regrets.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*RWolfeOH*,  Good luck on your tats!  I do love mine.  I love that it is in my mother's handwriting.  It is like having a little bit of her with me.  

Actually no one has commented on it.  Oh wait, my DH did and he was not happy about it!  He is a very different person than me--not the tattoo type at all!  He understands our differences and within 2 minutes I think he went back to appreciating me for me!  My sisters have only seen the same photo of it that I posted here and they all like it.  At work I have it under my watch and the sleeves of my suit.  I am not hiding it though...and if someone sees it I do not mind.

Good luck to you!  Post pics!


----------



## RWolfeOH

I'm back, with my tattoos. 

I absolutely love them. I love my kids so much and to look down and have their names with me is special.

The artist was so nice and cool. He designed the names perfectly for what I was wanting. He added a little bit of white to make it more feminine looking.

I have an appointment I have to get to, but I hope to be able to post pics later.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Can't wait to see them!^^


----------



## purplewithenvy

Ooooh I can't wait to see your tattoos! Mine is almost all the way healed, but I'm going to have to go back and get my "f" on "faith" touched up. I have gotten tons of compliments on mine!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*RWolfe*, please reveal!


----------



## pitterpatter

i have a 4 leaf clover on my shoulder, an anklet, fairies and fairy dust on my back, and a tribal sun around my belly button.

back






i would show the belly button but the picture i have also shows bra.


----------



## ijen0311

my new one


----------



## sparkyjt

ijen - What does it say? It looks Hebrew? My hubby got my name in Hebrew on his bicep. I'm thinking of doing his name in Hebrew as well! Yours is really pretty. Is it a verse?




ijen0311 said:


> my new one


----------



## nicole+2babies

I am not inked yet but already have a location and idea of what I want. I just wanted to clear up the meanings of these two symbols. 

Link 1 and Link 2

They apparently both mean "strength" in Chinese. I don't want to get the wrong tat. 




The word strength has meaning to me because I am battling Postpartum Depression for the second time. It is honestly the hardest I have ever dealt with. I think parenting is easier to handle than the thoughts that go through my head! How I symbolize strength doesn't really matter, but I do want it to be a simple, black tat. I want it to be feminine though.  It will be going on the inside of my wrist. Does anyone have any suggestions?






ETA: I forgot to add that I will be getting another tattoo on the back of my neck. It is a symbol of motherhood, again very simple. I think I will expand somehow for each child, although I am waiting a bit. I am only 23, but I do have 2 babes. You never know though!

Link!


----------



## RWolfeOH

DesigningStyle said:


> *RWolfe*, please reveal!


 I'm really not trying to be a tease and make you wait....
My Grandma had to have emergency heart surgery. She lives out of state, so we have been with her.

I will try to post pics very soon!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*RWolfe*, we are a patient group.  You take care of Grandma and get back to us when you can.  No hurry--really.


----------



## goodmornin

nicole+2babies said:


> I am not inked yet but already have a location and idea of what I want. I just wanted to clear up the meanings of these two symbols.
> 
> Link 1 and Link 2
> 
> They apparently both mean "strength" in Chinese. I don't want to get the wrong tat.
> 
> The word strength has meaning to me because I am battling Postpartum Depression for the second time. It is honestly the hardest I have ever dealt with. I think parenting is easier to handle than the thoughts that go through my head! How I symbolize strength doesn't really matter, but I do want it to be a simple, black tat. I want it to be feminine though.  It will be going on the inside of my wrist. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ETA: I forgot to add that I will be getting another tattoo on the back of my neck. It is a symbol of motherhood, again very simple. I think I will expand somehow for each child, although I am waiting a bit. I am only 23, but I do have 2 babes. You never know though!
> 
> Link!



Hi Nicole! postpartum depression is tough and I want to wish you the best in getting through it.

With regards to your two chinese tattoo suggestions, while these 2 are very popular chinese "strength" tattoos, they don't have that much meaning on their own. By itself they mean either "strong, fierce or agressive" and "power, strength (as in arm/leg/physical strength)" respectively.

Word's that usually convey a concept such as the english "strength" would come in a combination of characters that mean a word.

The closest to the literal word of "strength" in English would be &#21147;&#37327; (li liang). But this wouldn't really describe your situation.

Other words would include:

&#22362;&#24525;, &#21018;&#27589; meaning "fortitude" or &#21191;&#27668; meaning "Courage"

I hope this helps!!



On another note......
For those that are planning on getting Asian character tattoos, but aren't too sure what the characters mean, check out this website:
http://www.hanzismatter.com


----------



## nicole+2babies

goodmornin said:


> Hi Nicole! postpartum depression is tough and I want to wish you the best in getting through it.
> 
> With regards to your two chinese tattoo suggestions, while these 2 are very popular chinese "strength" tattoos, they don't have that much meaning on their own. By itself they mean either "strong, fierce or agressive" and "power, strength (as in arm/leg/physical strength)" respectively.
> 
> Word's that usually convey a concept such as the english "strength" would come in a combination of characters that mean a word.
> 
> The closest to the literal word of "strength" in English would be &#21147;&#37327; (li liang). But this wouldn't really describe your situation.
> 
> Other words would include:
> 
> &#22362;&#24525;, &#21018;&#27589; meaning "fortitude" or &#21191;&#27668; meaning "Courage"
> 
> I hope this helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> On another note......
> For those that are planning on getting Asian character tattoos, but aren't too sure what the characters mean, check out this website:
> http://www.hanzismatter.com







Thanks for the clarification.. I decided I am not going to use either of them. I want something that has the meaning that I had described, but I don't want it to be obvious for other people to know what it means. That's why I was looking for a symbol of some sorts. 

I am off to search for some more ideas!


----------



## swee7bebe

RWolfeOH said:


> I'm really not trying to be a tease and make you wait....
> My Grandma had to have emergency heart surgery. She lives out of state, so we have been with her.
> 
> I will try to post pics very soon!



I hope your Grandma is ok.


----------



## steenface

I have one tattoo, about two years old.  My roommate and I got to talking about how we had always wanted to get one so, two months later, we were all set.  I found some art online, tweaked it in Photoshop and took the design to a tattoo artist.  It's koi fish in the Pisces position on the top of my foot:






The outline hurt like a sumbitch but the rest wasn't so bad.  I want to get some more tattoos but I haven't sat down to figure out what I want.


----------



## bridurkin

^^I love your fish!  They look great!


----------



## FijiBuni

steenface said:


> I have one tattoo, about two years old.  My roommate and I got to talking about how we had always wanted to get one so, two months later, we were all set.  I found some art online, tweaked it in Photoshop and took the design to a tattoo artist.  It's koi fish in the Pisces position on the top of my foot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outline hurt like a sumbitch but the rest wasn't so bad.  I want to get some more tattoos but I haven't sat down to figure out what I want.




Those look really great!


----------



## purplewithenvy

bump bump bump! im going to get mine touched up this week so ill post pics then!


----------



## RWolfeOH

I hope to get pics of my tattoos up here soon. Sorry it's been so long, but we've been out of town alot visiting my ill Grandma.

Purple--I'm having the same issues with my healing as you. I don't feel some of the letters are as dark as others. It's still peeling quite a bit though. I just think maybe it looks alot older than it is. In a few days, it will only be 2 weeks that I've had it, so maybe I need to give it more time?? I'm just not liking the "faded" look that it has right now.

Did you go in and show your artist and he decided to touch it up?


----------



## DesigningStyle

purplewithenvy said:


> bump bump bump! im going to get mine touched up this week so ill post pics then!


 
*purple*, I would wait 30 days post tattoo for any touch up.  I know you are eager, but you must let the skin totally resolve from the initial work.  Also please reconsider your artist.  The fact that you were scabby, really makes me question the artist's technique.  If an artist goes too deep when tattooing you can get what is called "blow out"...the ink actually travels to capillaries and it gets blurry and does not result in a clean line.  I remember the tattoo that I had to get a "cover up" for it healed very scabby and it was blurry--yes I could have gone back to that shop and artist for a fix but why have the artist that didn't do it right in the first place do it again?  Yeah it would have been free--that is the only upside.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Oh, and for some information and to read about "Blow-out" do a quick google for "tattoo blow out".  Also you'll find some pics of some tat2s that this has happened to--it is common.  A good artist will have a light hand.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^I think mine have done that - the edges of some of the lines are blurry-looking already. They do need touching up, but I'm not going back to the place that did them the first time. I'm going to take my time to research a really good artist before I consider doing anything to them.


----------



## purplewithenvy

This coming weekend will have been 4 weeks, so thats why I wanted to go in. But maybe I shouldnt? I don't think it was peeling because it was a bad artist technique, but because I was using strictly lotion. I started using A&D (which I called the tat shop and they said that was fine) and it almost healed up immediately. I just think it was super dry. My lines are pretty clean, however not as pristine as yours *designingstyle* maybe I did have a blowout or whatever. I'll definitely google it.


----------



## RWolfeOH

If it means anything Purple, my shop didn't have me using A&D at all. My directions were to simply wash 3-4 times a day with an antibacterial soap. Wait 15-20 minutes and apply unscented lotion like Lubriderm.

Seems like we both have similar results. Maybe my thinking is just in my head because my husband says they look fine, so who knows.


----------



## Veelyn

Love seeing all these great tats!


----------



## chinahopes

I'm 25, I've had a tattoo on my upper middle back since I was 18.. honestly, I regret it and am grateful that it is in a place where I have to show somebody. It is of a fairie in the middle of a round tribal... I'd just recommend to anyone to think long and hard about 
a- how you will fell about it in 40 years
b- how you will feel about it in a professional environment


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^Sorry you have regrets.  I'm 44 and I love my tat2s.  Got the first when I was 30, the second when I was 39 and the third about a month ago.  No regrets here!  When I am 84 I will post again and let you know how I am feeling about them!  And, yes, I am in a professional environment Mon - Fri from 8 am - 5 pm--no issues.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

steenface said:


> I have one tattoo, about two years old. My roommate and I got to talking about how we had always wanted to get one so, two months later, we were all set. I found some art online, tweaked it in Photoshop and took the design to a tattoo artist. It's koi fish in the Pisces position on the top of my foot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outline hurt like a sumbitch but the rest wasn't so bad. I want to get some more tattoos but I haven't sat down to figure out what I want.


 

Love it!


----------



## shorty0527

tmc089 said:


> That's a beautiful idea!! My old roommate's father passed when she was very young, and he wrote her a birthday card the year he died saying "Not a day goes by when I don't think about how much I love you." She got "Not a day goes by" in his hand writing on her shoulderblade, it's really beautiful. I love when people get tatts similar to this. And the watch area is a good idea. You'll never know when you're going to have to hide it for a bit.


 
that is a beautiful story... (fight the tears!)


----------



## shorty0527

ceseeber said:


> after a year of planning and 5 sessions later here's my coverup tattoo. It's 99% done and I have one more touch up session left.


 
THAT is AMAZING.


----------



## shorty0527

ornurse said:


> I think all tatoos are a fad and make you look cheap. Most employers cringe at the sight of them even though they will not tell you. Also the "tramp stamp" prohibits you from an epidural during childbirth. JMO


 
i am a labor and deliver nurse and my patients with 'tramp stamps' who have wanted an epidural have had one. if the anesthesiologist is good, they can place it since they go by feel not by looking.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ChristyR143 said:


> With all due respect, ornurse, noone asked what your opinion was. This thread was not created to debate tattoos. It was created for those that do so they could talk about and/or post pictures of their work. If you think they are so hideous, maybe you just shouldn't open the thread.


 
And this post from way back when by *ChristyR* is much appreciated.


----------



## SoxFan777

I have two tattoos... one on my back that's the chinese character for jesus and a really colorful butterfly on my shoulder that i picked up in amsterdam.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^pics are always appreciated!  please post some!


----------



## RWolfeOH

Ok, I'm finally getting around to posting pics of my wrist tattoos. They are the names of my children. They are two weeks old today. Sorry for the poor quality of the pics, but I'm in a hurry and just wanted to get them up here. It's really hard taking pics of your own wrists!!

[/ATTACH]


----------



## KittyKat65

" Originally Posted by ornurse  
I think all tatoos are a fad and make you look cheap. Most employers cringe at the sight of them even though they will not tell you. Also the "tramp stamp" prohibits you from an epidural during childbirth. JMO"

A "tramp stamp"?  How lovely.  I have this across my lower back and I had a skilled anesthesiologist place my epidural with no problems. You might want to reconsider your offensive words and attitude and educate yourself on actual facts instead.


----------



## bridurkin

RWolfeOH, those came out great!  The B on Brooklyn is beautiful!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Rwolfe*, Congratulations on two beauties!  I love them.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*KittyKat*, Your tat is gorgeous!  I love the color.  Very nice.


----------



## RWolfeOH

bridurkin said:


> RWolfeOH, those came out great! The B on Brooklyn is beautiful!


 Thank you! The B is my favorite letter of them all!!

Thanks Designingstyle...you still loving yours?

Kitty...I love the colors...so pretty!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks ladies


----------



## DesigningStyle

RWolfeOH said:


> Thank you! The B is my favorite letter of them all!!
> 
> Thanks Designingstyle...you still loving yours?
> 
> Kitty...I love the colors...so pretty!


 
Yes I am.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## PerkeMe

Here are pics of my crown.  I was 38 by the time I finally knew what I wanted, lol!


----------



## PerkeMe

Your colors look great!!  How long ago did you have this done?



pitterpatter said:


> i have a 4 leaf clover on my shoulder, an anklet, fairies and fairy dust on my back, and a tribal sun around my belly button.
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would show the belly button but the picture i have also shows bra.


----------



## missjenny2679

I have two, and I love them both!! I have a fairy on my lower back, and just last summer I got a Columbine flower (Colorados state flower) on my inner wrist. I love my flower because it reminds me of Co. and how much I miss living there. The woman I nanny for does not even know I have it because I cover it with a cuff bracelet when I come to work.


----------



## AmandaHW

I have a "tramp stamp" and I've had two epidurals with no problems 

I also have a small butterfly on my ankle...

I really want to get something with my children but I can't seem to think of what...I thought about getting their birth flowers, but the one for February looks like wadded tissue haha 

My tattoos are in covered areas for work purposes, but lots of people here have visible tattoos...I'm an engineer.


----------



## Laurie8504

AmandaHW said:


> I have a "tramp stamp" and I've had two epidurals with no problems
> 
> I also have a small butterfly on my ankle...
> 
> *I really want to get something with my children but I can't seem to think of what...I thought about getting their birth flowers, but the one for February looks like wadded tissue haha *
> 
> My tattoos are in covered areas for work purposes, but lots of people here have visible tattoos...I'm an engineer.



Have you considered birth trees?  You could just do a leaf from their types of trees.  They don't go by month like flowers, but something closer to 10-day periods, and each tree has a meaning.  Here's a page on it: http://community.netscape.com/n/doc...don&guid=984c8079-a639-48a5-85a8-71656b6ea707

You could also do zodiac signs if you like those.

Just some ideas!


----------



## KittyKat65

One tramp stamp WITH epidural (this is not blood!)


----------



## purplewithenvy

Bump! Anymore fabulous tat's recently


----------



## Veelyn

RWolfe- Those turned out very nice!

KittyKat- Thats really cute! I've never seen a similar one either.

Perke- That crown is so cute. I love how it looks like it sparkles. What does it say?


----------



## bellapsyd

got a new one 2 weeks ago- 

"amore mio fratello" on my inner wrist, my brother got "amore mia sorella"

italian for: "I love my brother" and "I love my sister"

I am going to get bunny footprints on the top/far side of my foot in a few weeks....

question:  I want to get a palm tree in white ink on the bottom of my foot (inner arch...I have very very high arches) to commemorate something major in my life....has anyone gotten something on the bottom of their foot?  the tattoo artist told me it would be too painful?

I also have the word "Bella" surrounded by lillies on my lower back, and a fairy on my butt(!)


----------



## purplewithenvy

^^My friend wanted to get a flower on the inner part of her foot near the arch, and the tattoo artist wouldn't do it. He also said it was too painful of a spot, and she wanted hers in white and yellow. But maybe some artists do, but I haven't found someone with a tattoo there yet.


----------



## laloki

I am after a new tatt - I want one that I can get in script writing along the edge of my foot that is a quotation....I was thinking of Carpe Diem but everyone has one of those.


----------



## RWolfeOH

Purple--did you end up getting your wrist tattoo touched up? I'm just curious if it needed to be touched up or not.

Mine is looking alot better now. I think it was still going through a healing stage that made it look bad to me.


----------



## RWolfeOH

Veelyn said:


> RWolfe- Those turned out very nice!
> 
> Thank you! I love them.
> 
> I see that you are expecting...do you plan on getting any tatts for your little one?


----------



## purplewithenvy

^^No I didn't ever end up getting it touched up. The "f" in "faith" is just a touch lighter than the rest of my writing, but I think that only I can tell. I listened to *designingstyle*'s advice and didn't want to get it touched up incase I ruined it or something. Do you think you're going to get yours touched up? I'd love to see pics now that it's all healed!


----------



## RWolfeOH

^^I think I'm the only one that thinks mine needs touched up. My husband says they look fine and he's probably right. I would hate to have them get messed up just because I thought they looked a little lighter on some parts.

I will try to get my DH to take pics this weekend. My pics I posted were awful....it's hard to photograph your own wrists with a webcam.


----------



## tmc089

I'm getting ink todayy!! Not getting my big shoulder piece lion, but I'm getting the outline of Portugal on my ribcage (I'm half pork chop, half Irish. Outline of Ireland will come later.) I just need something to hold me over for a while, I've been itching for ink so bad lately!! I'll be sure to post pics later today if I remember!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

tmc089 said:


> I'm getting ink todayy!! Not getting my big shoulder piece lion, but I'm getting the outline of Portugal on my ribcage (I'm half pork chop, half Irish. Outline of Ireland will come later.) I just need something to hold me over for a while, I've been itching for ink so bad lately!! I'll be sure to post pics later today if I remember!!


I hear ya, I've been itching to get ink done too, but unsure of what to get so I guess I have to get that down first


----------



## tmc089

Turns out they were pretty busy today, so I'll either be going somewhere else or getting it another day. Oh well.


----------



## poshchick

Hi girls

wondered if you wanted to have a look at the tattoo design I am thinking of getting and telling me what you think? This is just the outline from my consultation today. It's going to be black shaded up to grey I think, and if I dont like that I will jsut get it all black. p.s that's down my right side / ribs


----------



## leothelnss

steenface said:


> I have one tattoo, about two years old. My roommate and I got to talking about how we had always wanted to get one so, two months later, we were all set. I found some art online, tweaked it in Photoshop and took the design to a tattoo artist. It's koi fish in the Pisces position on the top of my foot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outline hurt like a sumbitch but the rest wasn't so bad. I want to get some more tattoos but I haven't sat down to figure out what I want.


 
I LOVE this tat!! It looks amazing, you had a really great artist!


----------



## ambicion6

I think this will look amazing!! i've heard rib tats are super painful though 
Are you gonna get it in that size, I would think (just my opinion) that it would look better if the font was a bit smaller.


poshchick said:


> Hi girls
> 
> wondered if you wanted to have a look at the tattoo design I am thinking of getting and telling me what you think? This is just the outline from my consultation today. It's going to be black shaded up to grey I think, and if I dont like that I will jsut get it all black. p.s that's down my right side / ribs


----------



## poshchick

Thankyou, I think it might be the photo that doesn't show it the best.. 





hopefully this picture shows it better. 

The letter A wont be as big, and the word mother is going to be smaller, and not underline.


----------



## 336

&#1497;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514;&#1461;&#1512; &#1499;&#1464;&#1468;&#1502;&#1493;&#1465;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497; &#1489;&#1460;&#1468;&#1502;&#1456;&#1511;&#1493;&#1465;&#1501; &#1502;&#1464;&#1492; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1488;&#1463;&#1514;&#1468;&#1464;&#1492; &#1512;&#1493;&#1465;&#1510;&#1462;&#1492; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1488;&#1462;&#1492;&#1456;&#1497;&#1462;&#1492;

I'm getting that down my spine in two weeks. Soooo excited!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*poshchick*, Yes, remove the underline.  I would also tighten the leading between the lines of text.  I like the large A.  Have you or a graphic artist friend of yours done this design in Adobe Illustrator or Photoshop to tweek it?  I think it needs some tweeking--and I say that being a graphic artist.  On the whole, I love it.


----------



## DesigningStyle

336 said:


> &#1497;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514;&#1461;&#1512; &#1499;&#1464;&#1468;&#1502;&#1493;&#1465;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497; &#1489;&#1460;&#1468;&#1502;&#1456;&#1511;&#1493;&#1465;&#1501; &#1502;&#1464;&#1492; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1488;&#1463;&#1514;&#1468;&#1464;&#1492; &#1512;&#1493;&#1465;&#1510;&#1462;&#1492; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1488;&#1462;&#1492;&#1456;&#1497;&#1462;&#1492;
> 
> I'm getting that down my spine in two weeks. Soooo excited!


 
I am not sure the language here, but have you had a few sources confirm it is accurate?


----------



## poshchick

DesigningStyle said:


> *poshchick*, Yes, remove the underline.  I would also tighten the leading between the lines of text.  I like the large A.  Have you or a graphic artist friend of yours done this design in Adobe Illustrator or Photoshop to tweek it?  I think it needs some tweeking--and I say that being a graphic artist.  On the whole, I love it.



Thanks DesginingStyle, when you say the leading, you mean the spacing right? I haven't touched it in Abobe or anything and neither has anyone else, it's pretty much been printed off and edited by the tattooist - what do you think needs tweaking?  Thanks again!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*336*, I am guessing that your writing is Hebrew?  If it is Yiddish then I can't help you.  I have a friend from Israel with me and she says that it does not make sense if it is Hebrew.  In addition to needing to know the language please tell me what you are trying to say.


----------



## DesigningStyle

poshchick said:


> Thanks DesginingStyle, when you say the leading, you mean the spacing right? I haven't touched it in Abobe or anything and neither has anyone else, it's pretty much been printed off and edited by the tattooist - what do you think needs tweaking?  Thanks again!


 
*poshchick*,  Yes, I mean the spacing between the lines of text.  Sorry about that.  

I would like to see the line spacing tightened and then do some tweaks...I am just not feeling a natural flow with the letters and placement.  It could be better.  Your piece is so prominent and it could be beyond fabulous.  Right now it is lovely, don't get me wrong (I know how sensitive artists can be--being one myself!).  I just feel it needs something more. 

If I were you I would measure the body space that we are working with (cut a pattern of cloth in the shape of the area that you want the tattoo to fill) and then transfer that shape (dimensionally) into Illustrator or Photoshop and then work with it from there.

Minor adjustments could transform this design from lovely to fabulous.


----------



## poshchick

Thanks designing style, 

It is something that has changed a lot from my original idea, and not sure if the outline really gives a true reflection of what it will be like. 

I'm not an artist, in fact I'm a teacher so you won't offend me! And I have no idea how to work the programs you are mentioning unfortunately! 

My tattooist was mentioning getting it coloured and shaded from black to grey - do you think this would give it a good edge? You seem like you know what you are talking about, and he says that if I don't like it I can just get all black, but I think that all black may be a bit harsh?


----------



## DesigningStyle

*poshchick*,  I like the idea of black to grey a lot.  That sounds fab.  Here is what I want you to do, do a quick google image search on "fakes are never in fashion".  See that ad by Bazaar in brown and gold letters...that is the leading that I am thinking.  I would like to see the writing more design like and not to look so "sentence-like."

I am seriously thinking someone needs to open a chic-tattoo shop--not a dark, goth like shop but a artist's loft chanel-chic spot for beautiful people!  Maybe I should do that!  Or perhaps I should expland my freelance design work to include tat2 designs...hmmm....


----------



## poshchick

Thanks DS, I had a look at the image, looks nice, I had another outline done a while ago in a more 'fluid' style and to be honest, on that part of the body it looked a little 'messy' from far away, and hard to read. So I did want something a bit simpler that would be easier to read from either close up or far away. 

Your idea of a chic tattoo studio sounds awesome! I think as lot of girls are intimidated about getting tattoos because of the typical places that do them, which is shame. Asking for a little cute fairy or butterfly isn't so easy when you're faced with a heavily tattooed goth!


----------



## 336

DesigningStyle said:


> I am not sure the language here, but have you had a few sources confirm it is accurate?


 
It's Hebrew, and yes I've had it confirmed by several sources. Had my friends father who's a rabbi confirm it as well as a few Israelis and fluent Hebrew speakers confirm it too, so I'm all good to go. I think now I've had about 20 people confirm it, can never been too sure 

It means "more like me, instead of what you want me to be"


----------



## ijen0311

336 said:


> It's Hebrew, and yes I've had it confirmed by several sources. Had my friends father who's a rabbi confirm it as well as a few Israelis and fluent Hebrew speakers confirm it too, so I'm all good to go. I think now I've had about 20 people confirm it, can never been too sure
> 
> It means "more like me, instead of what you want me to be"


 
My neck/spine tattoo is Hebrew also. I confirmed it a million times... just make sure the :dots: and stuff are correct, some people leave the dots off because they are used for pronunciation.

I'm just getting tired of everyone asking me what it says...


----------



## PurseAddict79

Yay! I love tattoos... I have 5...

In September 2005 I got a dragonfly on my lower back... it's in memory of my grandpa who passed away in May, 2004. He and I use to catch dragonflys in a mason jar when I was a kid.

In July 2006 I got a lotus on the top of my right foot with smoke lines, stars and butterflies extending up a bit off my foot. I got it because I have overcome some serious obstacles in my life... and a lotus grows in murky waters towards sunlight... which is kinda how I see myself. 

In January 2007 I got a girlie rubber duckie on my left side. My best friend is always reminding me to let stuff roll off my back, like water off a duck...

In November 2007 I got LiveStrong tattoo'd on the underside of my left wrist. In March 2007 I was diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer stage II... in May I had my hysterectomy and started chemo soon after. We thought the cancer was gone until my bloodwork showed otherwise... tests revealed the chemo didn't work. I was scheduled to start chemo again the Monday after Thanksgiving, so the night before Thanksgiving my best friend took me to a tattoo parlor. He couldn't be at my chemo appointments with me all the time, and he wanted to remind me to LIVESTRONG... so I got a permanent reminder. (as a side note, I'm officially in remission)

February 2009 I got a big side piece down my right side... they're lilies and I got them because to me they represent strength and femininity. They are also my son's favorite flower (he's 7... cutest little brat ever hehe), so I got the tattoo on his birthday... Valentines Day. I haven't gotten it colored in yet. I had every intention of making them pink stargazer lilies, but I really love it without the color, so I'm not sure if I'm going to "finish" it, or leave it as it is.

Ok, so there ya have it


----------



## Veelyn

^ I love all your tattoos and what they reprsent. The one on your foot still looks great after 3 years


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thank you 

That pic is actually right after I got it done... its faded a bit over time... but I take care of it... especially when I tan... sunblock on my tattoos is a must!


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful work *PurseAddict*!


----------



## 336

&#1497;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514;&#1461;&#1512; &#1499;&#1464;&#1468;&#1502;&#1493;&#1465;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497; &#1489;&#1460;&#1468;&#1502;&#1456;&#1511;&#1493;&#1465;&#1501; &#1502;&#1464;&#1492; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1488;&#1463;&#1514;&#1468;&#1464;&#1492; &#1512;&#1493;&#1465;&#1510;&#1462;&#1492; &#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1488;&#1462;&#1492;&#1456;&#1497;&#1462;&#1492;

I'm getting that down my spine, but I'm not sure as to where to start it... I prefer it to start at the first spine knuckle joint thingy that sticks out... but the sensible side of me says to start it from just under my t shirt... Opinions?


----------



## DesigningStyle

*336*, Just under your tshirt collar.


----------



## RWolfeOH

Anyone ever cover up an old tattoo with something new? I have had my Mickey Mouse tattoo on my ankle for 13 years. I do still love Mickey Mouse, but would really like something different. I have wrist tattoos and this one on my ankle, so I really don't want a new one in another spot. Mickey still has decent coloring...red, black and yellow, so I would need something that would cover that. 
I love looking at checkoutmyink.com. Such beautiful tattoos. That's what put this idea in my head to get a cover up. I was just curious if anyone here has done it.


----------



## ceseeber

RWolfeOH said:


> Anyone ever cover up an old tattoo with something new? I have had my Mickey Mouse tattoo on my ankle for 13 years. I do still love Mickey Mouse, but would really like something different. I have wrist tattoos and this one on my ankle, so I really don't want a new one in another spot. Mickey still has decent coloring...red, black and yellow, so I would need something that would cover that.
> I love looking at checkoutmyink.com. Such beautiful tattoos. That's what put this idea in my head to get a cover up. I was just curious if anyone here has done it.


 
I have! All you need is a great artist and anything is possible. I got a black and white sun on my lower back covered up with a plum blossom tree.


----------



## Veelyn

RWolfeOH said:


> Anyone ever cover up an old tattoo with something new? I have had my Mickey Mouse tattoo on my ankle for 13 years. I do still love Mickey Mouse, but would really like something different. I have wrist tattoos and this one on my ankle, so I really don't want a new one in another spot. Mickey still has decent coloring...red, black and yellow, so I would need something that would cover that.
> I love looking at *checkoutmyink.com.* Such beautiful tattoos. That's what put this idea in my head to get a cover up. I was just curious if anyone here has done it.



I love that site too. Tattoofinder.com is good too.


----------



## DesigningStyle

RwolfeOH, I have a cover up as well.  Covered a ladybug with a rose.  Very satisfied.  You just need a good artist.


----------



## dusty paws

i think i'm ready for number 5.... for some reason i am really drawn to the neiko cats. i'd love one!


----------



## RWolfeOH

Thanks Cesee and Designing...I'm now in the thought process of what I want to cover Mickey with.


----------



## poshchick

I just got my new tattoo yesterday, here it is. I think I'm going back to get some white highlights added, but I was too raw yesterday and there was other people waiting.


----------



## sarasmith3269

^your tattoo rocks!


----------



## Veelyn

Thats so nice!


----------



## poshchick

Thanks, I love it! Starting to itch now though! Hate that stage!


----------



## macska

poshchick said:


> I just got my new tattoo yesterday, here it is. I think I'm going back to get some white highlights added, but I was too raw yesterday and there was other people waiting.



Very nice!
Just a quick note about the white ... over time your body will "absorb" the white so it won't be there anymore. I have a tattoo that should have had some white in it, but the tattoo artist decided not to put it in, as it would disappear in a year or two anyway, so his thinking was why he extra needle pricks for something that won't last.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*poshchick*, nice!  Did he do the black to gray gradiation?


----------



## poshchick

Thanks! 

Interesting about the white fading, I will certainly ask him about that. 

Designing style, yes he did, but I agree it's kinda hard to see in that photo. Plus some of the letters are very intricate so I think it was hard to get it all shaded... i think the white is to bring out some of the letters to stand out a bit more. It's definetely not solid black, I decided against that.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*posh*, I say do the white.  White ink responds very differently on different skins and especially when it is blended with other colors. I love the intricate letters on your tat2.  I would love to see a close up of the "A".  Also I love that yours has to do with your Mother.  Mothers are the best.


----------



## bellapsyd

me and my brother


----------



## DesigningStyle

*bella*, very nice


----------



## RWolfeOH

Nice posh! I also think you should do the white. I had white done to my wrist tattoos to make them look more feminine than all black. I have very tanned skin, so I'm not sure how white will hold up, but for now it looks good.


----------



## csre

Oh, i had missed this thread till now (this forum is SO big)...I just went thru the latest pages and i really love your tatts! I also have some, i need to take pics of them all, but here are my 2 favorites 

My butterflies (done in 2.005)





And my new flowers, this one is not finished, some flowers must be added and it will have some swirls for backround 





(sorry for the crappy pics and bad lighting, i suck taking pics at myself )


----------



## kristinmcd

csre said:


> Oh, i had missed this thread till now (this forum is SO big)...I just went thru the latest pages and i really love your tatts! I also have some, i need to take pics of them all, but here are my 2 favorites
> 
> My butterflies (done in 2.005)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new flowers, this one is not finished, some flowers must be added and it will have some swirls for backround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics and bad lighting, i suck taking pics at myself )



Just gorgeous!


----------



## erinayn

Does anyone live in Minnesota and have any recommendations on artists here?


----------



## CeruleanGirl

Wow! I've never been to this section before and love everyone's beautiful ink!

I see a few questions about white ink and it can work well as a contrast or accent, but it doesn't work on its own very well. I didn't learn this until after having some white placed on cherry blossoms. Whenever even the slightest bit of sun hits it, it gets splotchy and brown-ish. I will be having the color fixed at some point soon.

Here's my ink. One arm is a 3/4 sleeve, and the other is a 3/4 sleeve in progress, and a lotus flower on my shoulder that was a cover-up:


----------



## DesigningStyle

OMG! First off, you are amazingly gorgeous!  Love your style.

Wow!






And, beautiful tat2s!  Would love to see the whole arm.


----------



## CeruleanGirl

DesigningStyle said:


> OMG! First off, you are amazingly gorgeous! Love your style.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, beautiful tat2s! Would love to see the whole arm.


 
I am blushing. You're too sweet!

I've attached another photo. Glare made me squinty but you can see more of the tattoo.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ok!  *CeruleanGirl*, your ink is the best in the thread!  You have been on tPF for a year and just now you come forward and post your amazing ink!  Wow!  I love it!   Would you tell me how old your sleeve is?  It is so bright and colorful.  You have perfect skin too!  I swear when you have porcelain skin tats look the best!  Again, really gorgeous and artistic.


----------



## CeruleanGirl

DesigningStyle said:


> Ok! *CeruleanGirl*, your ink is the best in the thread! You have been on tPF for a year and just now you come forward and post your amazing ink! Wow! I love it! Would you tell me how old your sleeve is? It is so bright and colorful. You have perfect skin too! I swear when you have porcelain skin tats look the best! Again, really gorgeous and artistic.


 
I never really scrolled down far enough to find the Playground until recently. 

And OMG, thank you for the compliments! You are so kind and really have made my day!

I finished the tattoo a year ago. The picture above is a little washed out but the colors are super vibrant. I help keep it that way by staying out of the sun as much as possible (the parasol wasn't just a prop  ) and I use sunscreen a lot!

The artist is Ryan Groebler in Dublin, CA. He's amazing with color! I am going to have him finish my other arm later this year or next year.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^You are welcome and thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## csre

kristinmcd said:


> Just gorgeous!


 thank you!

 i want my arm done like Cerulean


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful work Cerulean!


----------



## Shella13

CeruleanGirl said:


> Wow! I've never been to this section before and love everyone's beautiful ink!
> 
> I see a few questions about white ink and it can work well as a contrast or accent, but it doesn't work on its own very well. I didn't learn this until after having some white placed on cherry blossoms. Whenever even the slightest bit of sun hits it, it gets splotchy and brown-ish. I will be having the color fixed at some point soon.
> 
> Here's my ink. One arm is a 3/4 sleeve, and the other is a 3/4 sleeve in progress, and a lotus flower on my shoulder that was a cover-up:




Cerulean, you are a beautiful woman with some beautiful work! Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## CeruleanGirl

Shella13 said:


> Cerulean, you are a beautiful woman with some beautiful work! Thanks for posting your pics!


 
:::blushes::: Thank you, that's very kind of you to say.


----------



## lambiepie

Cerulean, I don't think I ever told you before but your tats really are gorgeous! As are you!


----------



## PurseAddict79

CeruleanGirl said:


> The artist is Ryan Groebler in Dublin, CA. He's amazing with color! I am going to have him finish my other arm later this year or next year.


 
CeruleanGirl, do you live in Dublin? I live in Modesto, work in Tracy... 
What shop does he work at?


----------



## CeruleanGirl

PurseAddict79 said:


> CeruleanGirl, do you live in Dublin? I live in Modesto, work in Tracy...
> What shop does he work at?


 
I am in the south bay. Ryan used to work out of a shop called True Art in Santa Cruz, but left to start his own in Dublin. It's called Stay True Tattoo. Everyone there is really great!


----------



## 336

Got mine today!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

336 said:


> Got mine today!



Very nice, what's the translation?


----------



## 336

bunnymasseuse said:


> Very nice, what's the translation?


 Hebrew: more like me, instead of what you want me to be.


----------



## sooner_girl20

CeruleanGirl said:


> Wow! I've never been to this section before and love everyone's beautiful ink!
> 
> I see a few questions about white ink and it can work well as a contrast or accent, but it doesn't work on its own very well. I didn't learn this until after having some white placed on cherry blossoms. Whenever even the slightest bit of sun hits it, it gets splotchy and brown-ish. I will be having the color fixed at some point soon.
> 
> Here's my ink. One arm is a 3/4 sleeve, and the other is a 3/4 sleeve in progress, and a lotus flower on my shoulder that was a cover-up:



WOW!  my jaw seriously hit the floor looking at your pics.  First off you look so beautiful! And I love, love, love your tats! That sleeve is amazing! You have awesome taste.


----------



## DuRoBags

I barely got my first tattoo a couple of weeks ago and I'm wondering why I didn't do it before. I got 7 stars behing my ear.


----------



## sooner_girl20

^that sounds pretty! do you have any pictures?


----------



## DuRoBags

Here's what my tattoo looks like:


----------



## sooner_girl20

^ooh I like it! I've been thinking about getting something done but I have no clue what I would want.  Yours is cute and small and easily hidden with your hair down.  Seems like it would hurt in that spot, with there being mostly bone in that area?


----------



## DuRoBags

^thank you very much!

It did sting for a bit afterwards, but it wasn't all that bad. There was more bone where the big star is, but like I said it wasn't all that bad. The only way you can tell that I have the tattoo is from the side when I have my hair up. My boss knows about it, but she did tell me I have to keep my hair down during work hours.


----------



## LissiSays

DuRoBags said:


> Here's what my tattoo looks like:



I love the blue color!


----------



## 336

How long til I can stop bothering to rub cream on it?


----------



## LissiSays

336 said:


> How long til I can stop bothering to rub cream on it?



If I remember correctly, you can stop once the tattoo is done scabbing and healed.


----------



## Veelyn

CeruleanGirl said:


> Wow! I've never been to this section before and love everyone's beautiful ink!
> 
> I see a few questions about white ink and it can work well as a contrast or accent, but it doesn't work on its own very well. I didn't learn this until after having some white placed on cherry blossoms. Whenever even the slightest bit of sun hits it, it gets splotchy and brown-ish. I will be having the color fixed at some point soon.
> 
> Here's my ink. One arm is a 3/4 sleeve, and the other is a 3/4 sleeve in progress, and a lotus flower on my shoulder that was a cover-up:



You are GORGEOUS! Love your tattoo's! They are so pretty and vibrant.


----------



## jmakesmyday

So many great tattoos. 

Not sure if I should post this here or start a new thread, but I'm itching to get my third tattoo and thought you guys could offer some advice.  I have dolphins and butterflies on my lower back and freesias on my left ankle.  I want something on my upper left back (near my shoulder).  I want it to be symbolic.  I'm thinking of an angel (love and protection), a koi (perseverance, loyalty, courage, wisdom), or cherry blossoms (feminine beauty, love, and the transience of life).  There's a part of me that thinks I should get an angel since I already have an animal and a flower.  Any thoughts?


----------



## CeruleanGirl

Ladies, thank you for your kind words.  

336 - Your tattoo is beautiful! And I absolutely love the meaning. As for the lotions: Two weeks is a pretty standard period of time. It will help the dryness and scabbing you will get as it heals and keeping it moisturized will allow it to heal beautifully and properly.

jmakesmyday - I say go with what you will like the best. There's not a rule about what you should have, so if something feels right to you, then go with it. You can always add the other ideas elsewhere later on! I kinda like the idea of an angel with cherry blossoms gently floating down and around. Or just get the angel now and a koi in water with some cherry blossoms.


----------



## 336

CeruleanGirl said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words.
> 
> 336 - Your tattoo is beautiful! And I absolutely love the meaning. As for the lotions: Two weeks is a pretty standard period of time. It will help the dryness and scabbing you will get as it heals and keeping it moisturized will allow it to heal beautifully and properly.
> 
> jmakesmyday - I say go with what you will like the best. There's not a rule about what you should have, so if something feels right to you, then go with it. You can always add the other ideas elsewhere later on! I kinda like the idea of an angel with cherry blossoms gently floating down and around. Or just get the angel now and a koi in water with some cherry blossoms.


 
Thank you! It goes a little past my bra strap and my artist said it was best not to wear a bra for as long as I could because it would rub on the tattoo which would be bad... Two weeks?! I've been wearing a support singlet for the last three days, and I'm itching to run at the gym!


----------



## CeruleanGirl

336 said:


> Thank you! It goes a little past my bra strap and my artist said it was best not to wear a bra for as long as I could because it would rub on the tattoo which would be bad... Two weeks?! I've been wearing a support singlet for the last three days, and I'm itching to run at the gym!


 
You could try wearing a t-shirt under a sports bra, and a top over that to cover the "look". Unless you feel too much direct rubbing, doing that for a run should be ok.


----------



## TenYearsGone

336 said:


> Thank you! It goes a little past my bra strap and my artist said it was best not to wear a bra for as long as I could because it would rub on the tattoo which would be bad... Two weeks?! I've been wearing a support singlet for the last three days, and I'm itching to run at the gym!



What about getting one of those bras that girls wear to prom. They purposely scoop down low in the back for low cut dresses.


----------



## 336

^ I tried looking for one, but none of them come down low enough


----------



## laloki

If you want to go to the gym can you cover the spot where the bra rubs against the tatt with a small piece of non-stick surgery pad held in place with surgical tape?


----------



## 336

^ That's not a bad idea... I was told not to bandage it up afterwards? It's starting to flake off now, and its gross!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*336*, relax. running can wait!  you want a beautiful result.  i wouldn't risk it.


----------



## 336

Sooo itchy! must not scratch must not scratch!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Hi all!!! Everyones tats look AWESOME!!! I LOVE them and they are sooo addictive.  I have 8!!!  I will warn those w/out them think about where youre putting them and how it will affect future career choices... I have 1 yr to get my BA, then its off to law school, and if all goes well I will be an attorney!!! (Im so happy DH talked me out of some of the more riskier ones!!!) I have the word angel on my lower back with a halo over the top and wings on the sides, a butterfly on my left ankle, a butterfly sitting on a rose vine on my upper left shoulder, 4 butterflies on the left side of my tummy, and my personal FAVORITE is the rosary around my right ankle!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have lots of tattoo's, 10 professional ones to be exact. I also have some that I really regret and want removed, when I was at school a bunch of us tattooed our fingers with dots. Unfortunately, I was one of those idiots, so now I'm in my late 30's with horrible tattoo's on my fingers. One day I'll have them lasered off.


----------



## csre

this thread makes me want more tattoos! 

I love the rosary around the ankle, ive liked it since I saw it on Nicole R.  
She has made it incredibly popular


----------



## CeruleanGirl

336 said:


> Sooo itchy! must not scratch must not scratch!


 
If you aren't already, try using Aveno. It soothes the itch!


----------



## CeruleanGirl

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi all!!! Everyones tats look AWESOME!!! I LOVE them and they are sooo addictive. I have 8!!! I will warn those w/out them think about where youre putting them and how it will affect future career choices... I have 1 yr to get my BA, then its off to law school, and if all goes well I will be an attorney!!! (Im so happy DH talked me out of some of the more riskier ones!!!) I have the word angel on my lower back with a halo over the top and wings on the sides, a butterfly on my left ankle, a butterfly sitting on a rose vine on my upper left shoulder, 4 butterflies on the left side of my tummy, and my personal FAVORITE is the rosary around my right ankle!!!


 
What beautiful work! The rosary is very cool! And congrats on pursuing law school! As for ink and career choices, so long as I can cover it up with clothing, I am down for more!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^^^  Thanks!!!  I love the sleeve too, thats AWESOME.  I just told DH I was thinking about doing one from like my shoulder to my upper arm, Im surprised he wasnt against that.  Im trying to decide if I'll regret it later, I think I just want an excuse to get more...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

csre said:


> this thread makes me want more tattoos!
> 
> I love the rosary around the ankle, ive liked it since I saw it on Nicole R.
> She has made it incredibly popular


 
I first saw the rosary on Nichole too.  I went in to the shop when my friend was getting a tattoo and on a whim I asked the artist if he could do a rosary, to my surprise he put my ankle on a chair a free styled it right there.  I was hooked I had to get it...  This one was by far the most painful tattoo I have, but it was worth it!!!


----------



## Veelyn

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi all!!! Everyones tats look AWESOME!!! I LOVE them and they are sooo addictive.  I have 8!!!  I will warn those w/out them think about where youre putting them and how it will affect future career choices... I have 1 yr to get my BA, then its off to law school, and if all goes well I will be an attorney!!! (Im so happy DH talked me out of some of the more riskier ones!!!) I have the word angel on my lower back with a halo over the top and wings on the sides, a butterfly on my left ankle, a butterfly sitting on a rose vine on my upper left shoulder, 4 butterflies on the left side of my tummy, and my personal FAVORITE is the rosary around my right ankle!!!



Love these, very pretty. Your ring is gorgeous as well!


----------



## Jenn83

Here is my pic of my new tat I got last night. I will be going for a second sitting to finish the shading in the tree and maybe a couple other areas.  I also have 3 other tats on my foot, wrist, and back.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Jenn83 said:


> Here is my pic of my new tat I got last night. I will be going for a second sitting to finish the shading in the tree and maybe a couple other areas.  I also have 3 other tats on my foot, wrist, and back.


Beautiful!  Can't wait to see more of your other ones!


----------



## Veelyn

Jenn83 said:


> Here is my pic of my new tat I got last night. I will be going for a second sitting to finish the shading in the tree and maybe a couple other areas.  I also have 3 other tats on my foot, wrist, and back.



Amazing work. I love the design.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^^^ Thanks!!! I like piercings too!!!  Ive got my nose and my belli button!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful *Jenn*!


----------



## Jenn83

Thanks bunnymasseuse, Veelyn, and Vanessa!! I can't wait to go back in two weeks to finish it.


----------



## pitterpatter

PerkeMe said:


> Your colors look great!!  How long ago did you have this done?



thanks!! this was done 9 yrs ago


----------



## bellapsyd

hoping someone can help me.  I want to get tiny bunny footprints on the top/side of my foot.  four prints to represent the 4 babies I have loved and lost (2 within this last month :cry: )

my problem is, when I take footprints of my buns, it turns out very blurred (and they struggle!), but I can't seem to find any good drawings on google that look realistic.

I uploaded the general idea of what I am finding.  Can anyone find me any pictures and/or tattoos of bunny footprints?  

I'm struggling.

I just lost one of my babies today :cry: and one on June 11th.  I want to get the tattoo done Monday to honor them.


----------



## lilackatz

Hi ,Just wondering if anyone knows where I might find a really nice picture of an Angel Tattoo. My daughter would like one in black with grey shading and quite detailed. We're finding it really hard to find a good photo.


----------



## DesigningStyle

lilackatz said:


> Hi ,Just wondering if anyone knows where I might find a really nice picture of an Angel Tattoo. My daughter would like one in black with grey shading and quite detailed. We're finding it really hard to find a good photo.


 
A good tattoo shop should have good artists on staff with huge portfolios.  How about contacting one of them?


----------



## DesigningStyle

bellapsyd said:


> hoping someone can help me. I want to get tiny bunny footprints on the top/side of my foot. four prints to represent the 4 babies I have loved and lost (2 within this last month :cry: )
> 
> my problem is, when I take footprints of my buns, it turns out very blurred (and they struggle!), but I can't seem to find any good drawings on google that look realistic.
> 
> I uploaded the general idea of what I am finding. Can anyone find me any pictures and/or tattoos of bunny footprints?
> 
> I'm struggling.
> 
> I just lost one of my babies today :cry: and one on June 11th. I want to get the tattoo done Monday to honor them.


 
I am so incredibly sorry to hear that two of your babies are not here on earth with you anymore.  I am sure the pain you are feeling is searing.  I am so sorry.  I know how it feels to have a love go away.  I truly believe we will have a joyous reunion with them in heaven.  I think your tattoo idea is great.  Hopefully you can find the perfect image.


----------



## DesigningStyle

bellapsyd said:


> hoping someone can help me. I want to get tiny bunny footprints on the top/side of my foot. four prints to represent the 4 babies I have loved and lost (2 within this last month :cry: )
> 
> my problem is, when I take footprints of my buns, it turns out very blurred (and they struggle!), but I can't seem to find any good drawings on google that look realistic.
> 
> I uploaded the general idea of what I am finding. Can anyone find me any pictures and/or tattoos of bunny footprints?
> 
> I'm struggling.
> 
> I just lost one of my babies today :cry: and one on June 11th. I want to get the tattoo done Monday to honor them.


 
You can purchase a high res image from istockphoto (File #: 948544).  Attached is a comp of the paw prints.


----------



## DesigningStyle

lilackatz said:


> Hi ,Just wondering if anyone knows where I might find a really nice picture of an Angel Tattoo. My daughter would like one in black with grey shading and quite detailed. We're finding it really hard to find a good photo.


 
I would search on istockphoto.com for angel and just check illustrations.  Here are some of them that I liked!


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you Designing Style


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bellapsyd said:


> hoping someone can help me.  I want to get tiny bunny footprints on the top/side of my foot.  four prints to represent the 4 babies I have loved and lost (2 within this last month :cry: )
> 
> my problem is, when I take footprints of my buns, it turns out very blurred (and they struggle!), but I can't seem to find any good drawings on google that look realistic.
> 
> I uploaded the general idea of what I am finding.  Can anyone find me any pictures and/or tattoos of bunny footprints?
> 
> I'm struggling.
> 
> I just lost one of my babies today :cry: and one on June 11th.  I want to get the tattoo done Monday to honor them.


I'm sorry to hear on you bun loss, a few of us have been there, and we know the pain involved.

I would be careful getting anything to small, as over time it will blur and spread (? maybe not best word use there...) so I don't want it to be hard to know what size would be best... or pattern.  Maybe have the artist test draw some ideas on your foot to judge best size?

I was considering getting pix of my prev. 2 buns on my ankles right above the back of my heel with an inital on them to represent their name.


----------



## bellapsyd

here are my bunny feet memorials.  up close you can see light feathering to look like toes (It was hard to take a picture of my own foot!).  This is right after it was done last night.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bellapsyd said:


> here are my bunny feet memorials.  up close you can see light feathering to look like toes (It was hard to take a picture of my own foot!).  This is right after it was done last night.








Very nice... looks good!


----------



## DesigningStyle

bellapsyd said:


> here are my bunny feet memorials. up close you can see light feathering to look like toes (It was hard to take a picture of my own foot!). This is right after it was done last night.


 
LOVES!

Really nice and so sweeeeeet!

Did the tat artist give you any advice about how tat2s on that part of the foot wear?


----------



## LissiSays

DesigningStyle said:


> LOVES!
> 
> Really nice and so sweeeeeet!
> 
> Did the tat artist give you any advice about how tat2s on that part of the foot wear?



I'm curious about this as well.

By the way, very cute tattoo. I think your idea is adorable!


----------



## bellapsyd

Thanks *Bunnymasseause, DesigningStyle, LissiSays*!

he just told me that it was a weird spot and if I needed touchups to come back (which I won't be able to since I am moving cross country in 3 weeks!).  Another artist there said it was a spot prone to fading.  

I suppose it would depend on how often you wear shoes/socks that rub against it.

I was told I could workout today, but I didn't, I was worried about rubbing


----------



## wifeyb

i have a girl crush on marilyn monroe, and "LiLo" and have been wanting a quote tattoo forever, i found this one quote in a marilyn book i have and loved it! im sure when im 50 ill regret the stupid thing, but i loooooove it!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wifeyb said:


> i have a girl crush on marilyn monroe, and "LiLo" and have been wanting a quote tattoo forever, i found this one quote in a marilyn book i have and loved it! im sure when im 50 ill regret the stupid thing, but i loooooove it!!!


Very nice, LOVE the script you picked for it!


----------



## DesigningStyle

bellapsyd said:


> Thanks *Bunnymasseause, DesigningStyle, LissiSays*!
> 
> he just told me that it was a weird spot and if I needed touchups to come back (which I won't be able to since I am moving cross country in 3 weeks!). Another artist there said it was a spot prone to fading.
> 
> I suppose it would depend on how often you wear shoes/socks that rub against it.
> 
> I was told I could workout today, but I didn't, I was worried about rubbing


 
I don't think it will fade from rubbing against it.  I think "fade" in tat2 lingo means that the body will absorb/process the ink so it will appear faded.  I also would not work out or allow the area to sweat until it is healed.  You can never be too careful with them during their healing process.  Congrats on a great tattoo!


----------



## wifeyb

thanks bunny!! i just told the guy i wanted fairy tale like script. told him to do the rest. lol.


----------



## blue996

Anyone one have a good remedy for itching?  I just had a tattoo done on Friday and I am moisturizing it but it is driving me crazy!  Plus I have at least two more appointments and need a remedy that will help me not scratch!


----------



## wifeyb

Aquafor!! Mine dd too and I would just smack it a bunch to make it stop itching! Lol. But I just put aquafor on it good and it was good. It just needs to be moist always always!


----------



## DesigningStyle

blue996 said:


> Anyone one have a good remedy for itching? I just had a tattoo done on Friday and I am moisturizing it but it is driving me crazy! Plus I have at least two more appointments and need a remedy that will help me not scratch!


 
None of mine have ever itched.  But I do know that you are *NOT TO SCRATCH*.  If you do, you may ruin the tat.


----------



## Veelyn

bunnymasseuse said:


> Very nice... looks good!



That is really cute!

I wouldn't wear socks or shoes over it for a few days.  I have a foot tattoo, and got it about 2 summers ago so I could specifically wear flip flops and not mess it up. Dont itch, and remember to lotion it up. So cute!


----------



## Veelyn

wifeyb said:


> i have a girl crush on marilyn monroe, and "LiLo" and have been wanting a quote tattoo forever, i found this one quote in a marilyn book i have and loved it! im sure when im 50 ill regret the stupid thing, but i loooooove it!!!



I LOVE that! It looks great!


----------



## Veelyn

blue996 said:


> Anyone one have a good remedy for itching?  I just had a tattoo done on Friday and I am moisturizing it but it is driving me crazy!  Plus I have at least two more appointments and need a remedy that will help me not scratch!



All you can do it lotion it up, and scratch around it. Do not scratch the tattoo though!


----------



## Izznit

I got my first tattoo on Thursday! Everytime I look at it I get soooo happy... now I know why people love them. They're like potato chips, you can't have just one!


----------



## 336

blue996 said:


> Anyone one have a good remedy for itching? I just had a tattoo done on Friday and I am moisturizing it but it is driving me crazy! Plus I have at least two more appointments and need a remedy that will help me not scratch!


 
I rolled around on the floor with my cat. Looks stupid, but helps the itching!


----------



## pooh1001a

Wow!! Your tat is absolutely gorgeous!! I love the vibrant colors! You look fantastic!!


----------



## wifeyb

thank you vee! and congrats on your little one! just a couple more days!


----------



## sheanabelle

336 said:


> Got mine today!




I love this!!! especially the translation. I definitely want my first tat to be in hebrew I just haven't found the "one" yet.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I really want to get a tattoo soon, but I'm so nervous! I hate needles - but the thing I want to get is so teeny tiny... my appointment would be over in 10 minutes! 

Here is a picture of what I want:
Little Red Bird
... the little red bird there perched on top of the words.


----------



## VanessaJean

Made my appointment for the week before my wedding to have an old tat touched up and my wedding date tattooed beneath it. I am so excited!


----------



## ghall

Jenn83 said:


> Here is my pic of my new tat I got last night. I will be going for a second sitting to finish the shading in the tree and maybe a couple other areas.  I also have 3 other tats on my foot, wrist, and back.


wow! that's gorgeous jenn!

i want to get a quote in that area- hopefully the pain won't be too bad!


----------



## Jenn83

Thanks!  I'm sure you will be fine when you get yours done...and make sure to post pics!  

This is an updated pic taken right after my second sitting.


----------



## notoriousliz

I have two tattoos - a cat sitting on a crescent moon on my leg and a butterfly on my shoulder.


----------



## VanessaJean

I am considering getting my maid of honor's iniital tattooed at my bach paty. I am getting our wedding date and really want to get something special for my best friend. Just thinking about it right now.


----------



## razorkiss58

heres my right rib cage






my left arm but i would like to add more to but not sure what to do with





my lower back






and my matching ankle with my mom


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I LOVE that you and your mom have matching tats!  My mom would NEVER get one!


----------



## deborilla

I just found this thread & skimmed through the pictures.  Everyone has such great tattoos.    So far I have two, but I'm planning on getting another in the fall and DH & I are going to get ones in the spring for our tenth anniversary.

Is there anybody in New Jersey that has any recommendations for a good shop or artist?  I'm specifically looking for pin-ups and black & grey work.

TIA


----------



## baghag411

I can tell you the anticipation about getting it is worse than the actual tattoo itself. . . Cute design!  I have an ankle bracelet and it took 20 mins.  When it was done I was . . . "that's it??!"  LOL!  



Dancing Nancies said:


> I really want to get a tattoo soon, but I'm so nervous! I hate needles - but the thing I want to get is so teeny tiny... my appointment would be over in 10 minutes!
> 
> Here is a picture of what I want:
> Little Red Bird
> ... the little red bird there perched on top of the words.


----------



## baghag411

I love everyone's tattoos!!  I'm definitely getting another one, I just have to decide what and where.


----------



## aki_sato

Same!
I know what I want - but am too scared to have it done!

My collegue who just had her done said it's more painful than childbirth! *ughh - shiver!


----------



## ChristyR143

aki_sato said:


> Same!
> I know what I want - but am too scared to have it done!
> 
> My collegue who just had her done said it's more painful than childbirth! *ughh - shiver!


 
Well, I've had a baby at home, and I also have 8 tattoos, and lots of plans for  more, so I can say that IMO, no...it's no where near as painful as childbirth! (Although I'm sure she was just joking!)

I will say, though, that the degree of pain is directly related to your specific tattoo artist. I've had artists that were very light handed, and the tat barely hurt at all (more just annoying) and then I've had some that hurt like he11!!  So, it really just depends.


----------



## lark_lulu

No I don't have any tattoos and I do not plan on having some done. I think that some tattoos are quite nice but when the person will be 70 years of age it will look nasty.


----------



## caitlin1214

I want to get Let it Be tattooed inside my right wrist.


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi all!!! Everyones tats look AWESOME!!! I LOVE them and they are sooo addictive. I have 8!!! I will warn those w/out them think about where youre putting them and how it will affect future career choices... I have 1 yr to get my BA, then its off to law school, and if all goes well I will be an attorney!!! (Im so happy DH talked me out of some of the more riskier ones!!!) I have the word angel on my lower back with a halo over the top and wings on the sides, a butterfly on my left ankle, a butterfly sitting on a rose vine on my upper left shoulder, 4 butterflies on the left side of my tummy, and my personal FAVORITE is the rosary around my right ankle!!!


 

I LOVE LOVE that rosary. Now, I'm so tempted to get one.


----------



## ilvoelv

does anybody have tPf tattooed?? hehe  I really want on my right wrist tattooed going around, "What goes around comes around" maybe in a few months


----------



## caitlin1214

That'd be cool if we could work tPF into some kind of design so that other people wouldn't know it was there but we'd know it was there.


----------



## wifeyb

Jenn83 said:


> Thanks!  I'm sure you will be fine when you get yours done...and make sure to post pics!
> 
> This is an updated pic taken right after my second sitting.


jen i looooove this!!!! im obsessed with anything halloween!!!! ive been wanting to get something small to do with it, but have no idea. i love the tatts on the ribcage! im too fluffy to rock it, but it looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Izznit

ahh! Making an appointment for my second tattoo in a few hours...

It's only been a month since my first one!


----------



## lynch52358

I'm in the Tattoo club for sure! I have 5! 
Right Wrist - Evel Knievel Harley #1
Left Wrist - Harley Bar & Shield with flames
Right Ankle - Frog (for my Maternal Grandmother)
Right Shoulder - Lily (for my Fraternal Grandmother)
Back of my neck - My wedding date in Roman Numerals.
I wish I had pics of them, I'll try. Anyway. Funny story about my tattoo for my Maternal Grandma: My Mom hates my tattoos. I got this frog for grandma because she has always collected frogs, and it's a longstanding family joke. Anyway, I showed her my tattoo, to which my mother was mortified about, and Grandma pipes up and says "OH, I've got a tattoo too" WHOA....WHAT??! She shows me her knee, and there is a little faded part of a D. When she was a young girl, she tattooed a D (her name is Doris) on herself! HILARIOUS!!!! So, now, I LOVE to tell people that I have a Grandma that has a tattoo! Oh, and it totally shut my Mom up. HA HA!!!!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Cute story!!

Can't wait to see photos of your tats!


----------



## chinkee21

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi all!!! Everyones tats look AWESOME!!! I LOVE them and they are sooo addictive. I have 8!!! I will warn those w/out them think about where youre putting them and how it will affect future career choices... I have 1 yr to get my BA, then its off to law school, and if all goes well I will be an attorney!!! (Im so happy DH talked me out of some of the more riskier ones!!!) I have the word angel on my lower back with a halo over the top and wings on the sides, a butterfly on my left ankle, a butterfly sitting on a rose vine on my upper left shoulder, 4 butterflies on the left side of my tummy, and my personal FAVORITE is the rosary around my right ankle!!!


 
Love it!! Nicole Richie has the same one!


----------



## chodessa

*My first tattoos... got them today... only 2 hours old..
1.Wedding Ring Heart Tattoo
2. Stars on my foot*


----------



## deborilla

chodessa said:


> *My first tattoos... got them today... only 2 hours old..
> 1.Wedding Ring Heart Tattoo
> 2. Stars on my foot*



Love those, especially the stars on your foot.    I have stars on my wrist.  I love star tattoos.  I hope they heal up well for you.


----------



## chodessa

deborilla said:


> Love those, especially the stars on your foot.    I have stars on my wrist.  I love star tattoos.  I hope they heal up well for you.



Thanks, I'm actually going back again today! I want to add more stars, love them too!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I just got back from getting one. 


(I'll post a photo once I'm allowed to remove the bandage.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I want to take up the guitar, so once I learn how to play a song, I'm going to get a treble clef on my left wrist.


----------



## 336

BUmping this thread up.

For those of you who had wrist tattoos done... How long did it take, and how much did it hurt?

I'm hoping to get one done on Saturday on my wrist, and I can't seem to get a hold of my artist for all my random questions.

I had one done down my spine a few months ago, so I'm no stranger to pain


----------



## english_girl_900

^^ Mine took about 25 mins (I think - I had both wrists done at the same time), and it was painful, but not unbearable. I was laughing and joking with the artist while he was doing it, so it can't have been that bad. It really depends on the size of the design also.

I will say that afterwards I went grocery shopping with a friend, and by then it was stinging/burning like h*ll! But once I got home, rinsed it off and applied the ointment it started to feel better. 

Good luck - what are you planning to get?


----------



## tmc089

My mom and I are hopefully getting inked within the next few weeks. I'm excited!


----------



## 336

english_girl_900 said:


> ^^ Mine took about 25 mins (I think - I had both wrists done at the same time), and it was painful, but not unbearable. I was laughing and joking with the artist while he was doing it, so it can't have been that bad. It really depends on the size of the design also.
> 
> I will say that afterwards I went grocery shopping with a friend, and by then it was stinging/burning like h*ll! But once I got home, rinsed it off and applied the ointment it started to feel better.
> 
> Good luck - what are you planning to get?


 
"one love" in a celtic font. i'm a bit hesitant since it's in such a highly visible area, but I'm getting it under where a watch would go, so it's easily concealed, just in case.


----------



## VanessaJean

I have one of my wrists done and it didn't bother me at all. I plan to get the other one done soon.


----------



## deborilla

336 said:


> BUmping this thread up.
> 
> For those of you who had wrist tattoos done... How long did it take, and how much did it hurt?
> 
> I'm hoping to get one done on Saturday on my wrist, and I can't seem to get a hold of my artist for all my random questions.
> 
> I had one done down my spine a few months ago, so I'm no stranger to pain



I have both my wrists done & neither one hurt a bit and I have a very low tolerance for pain.  It hurt the next day & was a bit swollen, then it was fine.

My left wrist took about 30 min. total.  When I got my right wrist done I also had something added to my left and it took maybe 45 min.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

chodessa said:


> *My first tattoos... got them today... only 2 hours old..
> 1.Wedding Ring Heart Tattoo
> 2. Stars on my foot*



I love that ...!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jenn83 said:


> Thanks!  I'm sure you will be fine when you get yours done...and make sure to post pics!
> 
> This is an updated pic taken right after my second sitting.



Very nice! Can I ask did it hurt?  I'm thinking of getting a script down my rib....


----------



## Bag Fetish

RWolfeOH said:


> Anyone ever cover up an old tattoo with something new? I have had my Mickey Mouse tattoo on my ankle for 13 years. I do still love Mickey Mouse, but would really like something different. I have wrist tattoos and this one on my ankle, so I really don't want a new one in another spot. Mickey still has decent coloring...red, black and yellow, so I would need something that would cover that.
> I love looking at checkoutmyink.com. Such beautiful tattoos. That's what put this idea in my head to get a cover up. I was just curious if anyone here has done it.



Yep! Used to have a small rose on my ankle. Got it when i was 21. When I w as 30 I got it covered over with a bigger tat, an orchid.... It looks great.


----------



## Bag Fetish

AMAZING!!!!  I want one in the same place...





poshchick said:


> I just got my new tattoo yesterday, here it is. I think I'm going back to get some white highlights added, but I was too raw yesterday and there was other people waiting.


----------



## sab_angel

Ive been thinking about it but I cant commit to one design


----------



## 336

So I had my wrist done today... and it was nowhere as bad as I thought it would be.

Everyone was like, OMG your wrist is going to hurt so bad etc.... But it only took 20 minutes to do, and it was nothing, at least not compared to my spine tatt.

PICS


----------



## deborilla

336 said:


> So I had my wrist done today... and it was nowhere as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Everyone was like, OMG your wrist is going to hurt so bad etc.... But it only took 20 minutes to do, and it was nothing, at least not compared to my spine tatt.
> 
> PICS



It looks great!


----------



## .jourdyn.

I've been thinking again about getting a tattoo. I've been on and off with the idea for a long time, but now I am thinking why not. And I've had the same design in mind for months so I don't have to worry about what I want.

Here is a picture.


----------



## razorkiss58

anyone know any good tattoo artist in the socal area?


----------



## 336

The more I look at my tatt, the more off it looks to me... the spacing... the letters.... is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## lynch52358

I think it looks fine. I think your over-analyzing it. I did the same thing to my wrist tat, but i think it's because I see it 24-7, unlike my others. I think you'll be okay.


----------



## 336

I thought so too, but the *one* looks slightly thinner than the *love


----------



## caitlin1214

The first picture is just after I was allowed to take off the bandage. 


The second picture is how it looks now. 



I found the font in one of those free downloadable font websites. 

This one is called John Lennon.

(Somoene created it based on John Lennon's actual handwriting.)

I don't have a printer, so I traced the font example using a Sharpie and wax paper. Then I brought the paper into the shop.


----------



## caitlin1214

I kind of debuted my tattoo a bit earlier than I wanted to. I thought I'd have the weekend to just hang out and let it heal. 


My aunt actually called me that night and invited me to a Jays game that Sunday. In making conversation, I had to tell her I was in my cousin's neck of the woods that night. Right after I said that, I thought, "Oh crap! She's going to want to know why!"

I told her and then showed it to her when I saw her. 


She asked me to promise to not get any more and I told her that I honestly could not make that promise. 


This one hasn't even healed yet, and I'm thinking of a treble clef for my left wrist and I want to tweak one I already have on my back. 

I want something to reflect my Christian faith. I don't want a cross because I never grew up with them and I don't wear them. 

So I wanted something that says Christian but doesn't involve a cross. 

My first tattoo is on my back on the right hip. It's the Greek letter Omega. I love Greek mythology, I love Greek letters and I thought it was cool to say "I have an Omega tattooed on my back."

It still is. 

Anyhoo, I looked on a website showing examples of Christian tattoos and one of them was the letters Alpha and Omega. 

(Alpha and Omega are the first and last letters in the Greek alphabet. In the Bible, God refers to himself three times as the Alpha and the Omega.)


So I want to add an Alpha to my existing Omega. I'm not sure how. I'm not there yet.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not going to lie. Getting it hurt like a mother. 


But I soldiered through it. I didn't ask him to stop. I just squeezed my eyes shut, breathed deeply and kept a death grip on my iPod.


----------



## VanessaJean

I have alpha and omega on my wrist. Not for a Christian reason but because Greek myth and history are one of my passions. They look nice together. Go for it.


----------



## Marissa415

i don't have any pics on my work computer but i have 6 tattoos. 

my first was an angel on my left wrist with one broken wing because i'm a gemini. (I know the geminis are the twins but the whole point of the twins is they have two different personalities. so i took a different spin on it.) 

the second was a rose growing through a heart on my lower back. it was a spur of the moment thing with a friend. but i love it. 

the third was a two-fold quote "farewell, my lovely" on my right wrist. its the title to a book by one of my favorite authors, Raymond Chandler, and it is also referenced in another of my favorite books. 

on the back of my right calf i have a train with a little license on it that says "dad" cuz my dad loves trains. 

on the back of my left calf i have a ball of yarn unraveling to spell out "mom" cuz my mom loves to knit. 

and on my upper left back i have an octopus wearing a bowtie and a bowler hat. .... cuz i love them and i dont know why. LOL

i wish i had pics for you guys.


----------



## Danica

caitlin1214 said:


> The first picture is just after I was allowed to take off the bandage.
> 
> 
> The second picture is how it looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> I found the font in one of those free downloadable font websites.
> 
> This one is called John Lennon.
> 
> (Somoene created it based on John Lennon's actual handwriting.)
> 
> I don't have a printer, so I traced the font example using a Sharpie and wax paper. Then I brought the paper into the shop.


 
I love this! and what a great idea to get it based on his handwriting!! I'm wanting to get a Jack Kerouac quote...and I'm digging this idea!


----------



## ellacoach

caitlin1214 said:


> The first picture is just after I was allowed to take off the bandage.
> 
> 
> The second picture is how it looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> I found the font in one of those free downloadable font websites.
> 
> This one is called John Lennon.
> 
> (Somoene created it based on John Lennon's actual handwriting.)
> 
> I don't have a printer, so I traced the font example using a Sharpie and wax paper. Then I brought the paper into the shop.


 
amazing! I love this!


----------



## caitlin1214

The tattoo's in a visible place and lately I find myself looking at it and overanalyzing it: "Should the loop of the 'l' be like that?"


It's annoying because I loved it when I got it and I loved it after I took the bandage off. I know there's nothing wrong with it so why am I now looking for something?


----------



## wifeyb

caitlin-stop over analyzing! lol it looks awesome. i dont see anything wrong with it! but then i did the same thing when i got mine on my arm....your stuck with it so love it! lol i love love quote tattoos....im wanting another on my left arm, or wrist now too


----------



## bisbee

caitlin...I love your tatoo - it looks great and I love the quote! I've kept saying that I'm done - I have 7 - but I would love to get a quote - I think it would have to be very special and hidden, since I have quite a few that are not hidden (although all can be quite easily), and I'm not getting any younger!

There is a very interesting website with pictures of tattoos that are all quotations - I think someone here posted it a long time ago. I think I'll go check it out!


----------



## caitlin1214

bisbee said:


> caitlin...I love your tatoo - it looks great and I love the quote! I've kept saying that I'm done - I have 7 - but I would love to get a quote - I think it would have to be very special and hidden, since I have quite a few that are not hidden (although all can be quite easily), and I'm not getting any younger!
> 
> There is a very interesting website with pictures of tattoos that are all quotations - I think someone here posted it a long time ago. I think I'll go check it out!


 

Before I settled on my tattoo, I was also briefly considering "Play on" on one of my wrists. 

It was from Shakespeare's "If music be the food of love, play on." What convinced me otherwise was the fact that when it comes down to it, I'd really want to use the entire quote if it was going to be used at all.


----------



## caitlin1214

Thanks, ladies. I know it's all in my head.


----------



## sheanabelle

^love it caitlin, great choice.


----------



## swee7bebe

i just got a third one yesterday - a red & yellow sparrow on the top of my left foot.  it's still really swollen right now so i'll just post pics when it heals up.


----------



## Arachne911

I have three tats this is the only one I have online at the moment.


----------



## Trudysmom

I have never understood doing that to skin.  Don't have one.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ you came here to post that?


----------



## NoSnowHere

wifeyb said:


> i have a girl crush on marilyn monroe, and "LiLo" and have been wanting a quote tattoo forever, i found this one quote in a marilyn book i have and loved it! im sure when im 50 ill regret the stupid thing, but i loooooove it!!!


 I love that quote!


----------



## swee7bebe

So here's my third tattoo that I got this past Tuesday - a red sparrow.  The first pic is right after I got it done...it was the most painful thing that I've ever felt!!  My foot got so swollen afterwards and I was limping around the next day...but now it's fine.  The second picture was taken tonight, 4 days after I got it done.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohhh I love those stars! I'm hoping to get a tiny palm tree in the same spot!  If I can find somewhere I like in los angeles/hollywood! (just moved)


----------



## ChristyR143

Love the stars and the sparrow!!


----------



## swee7bebe

ChristyR143 said:


> Love the stars and the sparrow!!



thank you


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Love that beautiful bird! Placement was great, goes well with the other ones you have! LOVE it!


----------



## deborilla

*swee7bebe*, The sparrow looks great and I love those stars!


----------



## Fashionista_

Swee7bebe - the sparrow looks wicked!

I have a Beethoven quote (MY version of it) on my lower back and plan on getting 2 butterflies on my inner wrist with some wording soon.

You can see it and read the story behind it on my blog here (excuse my thong on show!!): http://vexinthecityx.blogspot.com/2009/05/i-got-inked.html


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Fashionista_ said:


> Swee7bebe - the sparrow looks wicked!
> 
> I have a Beethoven quote (MY version of it) on my lower back and plan on getting 2 butterflies on my inner wrist with some wording soon.
> 
> You can see it and read the story behind it on my blog here (excuse my thong on show!!): http://vexinthecityx.blogspot.com/2009/05/i-got-inked.html


I agree with some of your comments on the blog, large text  but I'm glad you like it, and you picked something that has great meaning not to mention other cross references.


----------



## Fashionista_

bunnymasseuse said:


> I agree with some of your comments on the blog, large text  but I'm glad you like it, and you picked something that has great meaning not to mention other cross references.



 I had to keep repeating myself on my blog - the script is _not_ that big, it just looks as if it is in the picture cos it was taken so close-up. When people see it IRL after seeing pics they always say "Oh it looks much bigger in the pics".

I didn't want what looked like graffiti drawn on my back. I was really conscious of that when the artist drew it up for me.


----------



## swee7bebe

Fashionista_ said:


> Swee7bebe - the sparrow looks wicked!
> 
> I have a Beethoven quote (MY version of it) on my lower back and plan on getting 2 butterflies on my inner wrist with some wording soon.
> 
> You can see it and read the story behind it on my blog here (excuse my thong on show!!): http://vexinthecityx.blogspot.com/2009/05/i-got-inked.html



love the story behind it!  it looks painful.  i have one on my back too, and i didn't think it hurt but it's small compared to yours!!  i thought i was going to pass out when i got my sparrow done.


----------



## Fashionista_

swee7bebe said:


> love the story behind it!  it looks painful.  i have one on my back too, and i didn't think it hurt but it's small compared to yours!!  i thought i was going to pass out when i got my sparrow done.



Cheers hon. I swear I wanted to walk out halfway through the first word! I've never had such a bad reaction to pain before! Foot tats are often painful aren't they? Well your end result was worth it - it looks fab!


----------



## Carlat00

I have a tiny one, but I guess it still counts...lol  







I love all of the wrist tattoos!!


----------



## swee7bebe

^^carlat00 yours is cute...it would be cute on the wrist...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

First tatt I got was "Bless'D" in a beautiful free hand script writing.. I don't have a pic of it, but it's located on the right side of my torso.. like where the bra strap sits... kwim? lol

Second ones I got was a star on each wrist, one black, one white... here you can see the white one.. modelled by George, my fat roborovski 



And another one behind my ear


----------



## Carlat00

swee7bebe said:


> ^^carlat00 yours is cute...it would be cute on the wrist...




Thanks!!!!!  I guess it is small enough where it would probably look cute on the wrist.  I was thinking of getting writing, but I just have no idea what!  Or maybe an outline of something without any shading.  I'm so confused! lol  

All of the foot tattoos look lovely ladies!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Are you thinking of getting a foot tattoo *Carlat00*?  I love mine (its my favourite of my 2).


----------



## Veelyn

My 4th- my daughters initials


----------



## .pursefiend.

i have 3
stars on my back
a giant tribal butterfly in the middle of my back
and a flying butterfly on my stomach.

i'm actually researching 2 more: i want the roman numerals tat similar to rihannas and i want a capital cursive E with the open heart symbol kinda dangling from it. (i'm in a wedding this weekend and the bride gave us open heart necklaces and i loved the way it looked)

my big project is - i want a pinup girl thats a parisian artist (i'm an artist) on my side. and then i think i'll be done


----------



## joodi

I don't have any tattoos..
and it will never happend..


----------



## Threshold

Getting the conversation going again, since it seems to have stalled ^ a bit... Here's one of mine again.  I'm thinking about more moon goddesses like Ix Chel sitting under a Cocoa Tree, under a Mayan Rabbit Moon...


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Fashionista_ said:


> Swee7bebe - the sparrow looks wicked!
> 
> I have a Beethoven quote (MY version of it) on my lower back and plan on getting 2 butterflies on my inner wrist with some wording soon.
> 
> You can see it and read the story behind it on my blog here (excuse my thong on show!!): http://vexinthecityx.blogspot.com/2009/05/i-got-inked.html



My boyfriend gets all his tattoo's at that place you went(black ink gallery)! He lives right around the corner and is friends with some of the artists.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I've decide that next month i'm going to get a wrist tattoo. Its something that  my watch/bracelets will hide if need be. I'm going to get "smooches"


----------



## shonntew

I got an addition today! Love it! I already have a "trick or treat" scene with a big orange Halloween moon. Well today I added a cluster of stars. They are like the ones Kat Von d has on her face.  Btw..my bday is 10/31.


----------



## xoerinxo

I have more piercings than tattoos (not what youd expect I know?)
I only have one tattoo atm, a heart on my right ankle,but want a ton more.
I also have 22 piercings. I'm a little mix of everything I guess


----------



## yeliab

I don't have any tatoos but would think about the eyebrow tattoo... if I could only find someone who's really good at it...  who can draw in the individual hairs instead of just coloring the eyebrow area.  

All the tattoos here are beautiful!  Thanks everyone for sharing your great art!!


----------



## baghag411

These tattoos are so cool they should be posted again!!!  I love both of them.  If I didn't already have a tattooed ankle bracelet, I definitely would be getting the stars!  Maybe I should put something like that on the back of my neck. . . 



swee7bebe said:


> So here's my third tattoo that I got this past Tuesday - a red sparrow.  The first pic is right after I got it done...it was the most painful thing that I've ever felt!!  My foot got so swollen afterwards and I was limping around the next day...but now it's fine.  The second picture was taken tonight, 4 days after I got it done.


----------



## swee7bebe

baghag411 said:


> These tattoos are so cool they should be posted again!!! I love both of them. If I didn't already have a tattooed ankle bracelet, I definitely would be getting the stars! Maybe I should put something like that on the back of my neck. . .


 
aw, thank you!    the back of my neck or right below it is my next spot where i'd get one done...just have to figure out what i want to get...


----------



## baghag411

^^That's the tough decision, isn't it.  I see so many different things to get but just not sure where to put them!!  LOL!


----------



## Laurie8504

has anyone gotten their tattoo touched up before?  How does that work exactly?  I want to have mine done, and I can go back to the place I got it and they'll do it for free.  Do they just go over the whole thing again?


----------



## courtneyh

Laurie8504 said:


> has anyone gotten their tattoo touched up before?  How does that work exactly?  I want to have mine done, and I can go back to the place I got it and they'll do it for free.  Do they just go over the whole thing again?



Ive had a couple of mine touched up, and my tattoo artist just touches up what need to be brightened up, i have cherry blossoms on my leg/foot and he has to just touch up a couple of the flowers, a couple of them have lightened up from the summer time. 

Your tattoo artist should tell you if the whole thing needs to be touched up or just certains spots.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I've had mine on my back (b&w) for 3 yrs, when is a good time to look at doing that? I don't get much sun so I don't know that it would have lightened much from that... but I don't know if it's gotten lighter since it's on my back and hard to see >_<"


----------



## Laurie8504

courtneyh said:


> Ive had a couple of mine touched up, and my tattoo artist just touches up what need to be brightened up, i have cherry blossoms on my leg/foot and he has to just touch up a couple of the flowers, a couple of them have lightened up from the summer time.
> 
> Your tattoo artist should tell you if the whole thing needs to be touched up or just certains spots.



ok thanks!  Mine doesn't have color, but I want the black to be a really strong, dark black and I feel like it's faded a bit.  I'm just being a wimp about not wanting the whole thing re-done.


----------



## Chabella

I got my tattoo when I was eighteen, that was three years ago. I got a blue koi fish on my left hip and may I add that its size astounds people. I have always been into the Japanese tattoo style as well as some of their myths. And a koi fish represents a struggle and once the struggle is over, it emerges as a dragon. I always saw my identity as something I struggle with. And to this day it (tattoo) still feels like it is a part of me.


----------



## courtneyh

Laurie8504 said:


> ok thanks!  Mine doesn't have color, but I want the black to be a really strong, dark black and I feel like it's faded a bit.  I'm just being a wimp about not wanting the whole thing re-done.



Touch ups are alot faster than the actual first time getting it done, i think because its already done so they are just going over it quick, if you dont want the while thing re-done at one time, break it up into a couple sessions....
I have my WHOLE bottom of my back tattooed and it needs to be touched-up but like you i am totally being a wimp about getting it done, because it was 5 sessions to finish the tattoo, so im going to break the touch-up into like 2 or 3 sessions so that way he can touch up certain areas at a time!


----------



## courtneyh

bunnymasseuse said:


> I've had mine on my back (b&w) for 3 yrs, when is a good time to look at doing that? I don't get much sun so I don't know that it would have lightened much from that... but I don't know if it's gotten lighter since it's on my back and hard to see >_<"



Black/shaded ink tattoos dont seem to fade a quick as the color does, all my black ink seems to have held up really well over the years, maybe being slighty faded, but my color seems to fade a lot quicker, i have a small star on my hip and i had it about 4 years and I had it touched up just to make it bolder and stand out more! Have a friend take a picture of your tattoo for you, that way you can see if its faded and needs to be touched up!


----------



## VanessaJean

One more week until I get more work done! I am super excited. I am getting our wedding date maybe on my ribs, in Roman Numerals.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thats such a cute idea


----------



## petitechouchou

I got 2 tattoos so far and plan on getting more.


----------



## schadenfreude

Touch ups hurt like hell, because they're tattooing through already mildly scarred tissue. I hate, hate, hate them.


----------



## schadenfreude

Chabella said:


> I got my tattoo when I was eighteen, that was three years ago. I got a blue koi fish on my left hip and may I add that its size astounds people. I have always been into the Japanese tattoo style as well as some of their myths. And a koi fish represents a struggle and once the struggle is over, it emerges as a dragon. I always saw my identity as something I struggle with. And to this day it (tattoo) still feels like it is a part of me.



Well, where's the pictures!?


----------



## Anoka

bump! i wanna see more gorgeous tattoos!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Anoka said:


> bump! i wanna see more gorgeous tattoos!




Well, I don't know if mine counts as being gorgeous (some of the artwork you guys have is seriously breathtaking!), but it's well suited to me and my personality/style.  And it's fresh, so I figured I'd get pics of it before it starts to get nasty. I have a bass clef on my left forearm, and my husband has the same tattoo, but on his deltoid.  I'm very into music and the bass has long been my favorite instrument.  The first guy I ever "fell for" was John Taylor, bassist for one of my favorite bands, Duran Duran, so I joke that the first guy I was ever in love with was a bass player named John and the guy I married is a bass player named John. (I guess I had a destiny/mission!) 

So, as my expression of my love for music, the bass specifically, and my hubby, this is my tat:







And for reference of size (excuse the blood test bruise on my inner elbow, and the transposed mirror image):


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i like this alot


----------



## VanessaJean

Me too.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Thanks .pursefiend. and VanessaJean! 

VanessaJean, did you get your rib tattoo?  You're quite brave to get the ribs done!


----------



## VanessaJean

Not yet but soon. I was actually thinking about making an appointment for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## dhampir2005

I have two... a dragon on my lower right hip hollow and a crazy detailed tribal phoenix on my left shoulder... the phoenix took 4 hours but I love it. I also have ten piercings down my back (corset piercing)


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the corset piercings. How long have you had it? I have heard they are not a long term piercing.


----------



## dhampir2005

Actually it depends on the type of piercing. If you do the captive slave rings (regular rings) they are more likely to reject and are considered non-permanent. Most ppl keep those in for a few days max but they are pretty cheap. I got mine a month ago but mine is done with the microdermal anchors. It's almost completely healed (I heal freakishly quickly) and they are considered permanent b/c your skin tissue grows through the base. 

The great thing about the microdermals is when you don't want to wear the rings you can have other attachments. I normally wear the flat disk attachments b/c they are inconspicuous and don't snag too often but I have the rings and rhinestone attachments as well. The only deterrent is that they are pretty costly.


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh I see. I have heard really good things about microdermals. Do you have a pic? I have had a lot of piercings but this was one I always wanted.


----------



## dhampir2005

Actually I do have the pics but they are only with the flat disc attachments in

Sorry for the bad pic quality if you pm me your email I have a high quality pic of it laced up with the rings in but I couldn't crop it down enough to fit here... *sigh*


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it. Pming you.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*dhampir2005*, love it!  Would love to see it laced up.


----------



## kbela1

bulletproofsoul, I love yours!

I personally have 2 so far: lower back and ribcage.  I want another on my other side of my ribs.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

kbela1 said:


> bulletproofsoul, I love yours!
> 
> I personally have 2 so far: lower back and ribcage.  I want another on my other side of my ribs.



Thank you so much.  Tats are so personal, it means a lot to get compliments on them!  What designs do you have?  I'd love to see pics.


----------



## OrangeCounty

bulletproof - I love your tattoo...and your Hermes cuff!!!!


----------



## vbskull

I have 7 tattoos and love them all but one. 
Left foot- skeleton w/wings
right hip- skull
lower back- heart w/wings
left wrist- skull, 3 stars and the number 5
outer left forearm- cupcake with skull cherries
right wrist- wings, the tattoo didn't turn out the way I wanted and think about getting it covered
right forearm- saying, "Not all who wonder are lost"


----------



## vbskull

^^I told the guy I wanted a cupcake and he laughed. He said it was his first cupcake and that he liked that I got skull cherries instead of regular ones. I love skulls/skeletons if you can't tell. I want to get a 1/2 sleeve with some sort of halloween theme, which is my favorite holiday


----------



## vbskull

I love this thread and looked through all of the pictures. I love seeing the meaning behind some of them. Keep up with the pics ladies!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Pretty *vbskull*! Would love to see more pics.


----------



## DuRoBags

A couple of weeks ago, I got my second tattoo on my wrist and it says "Hope". Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## lil_peanut

I just made my appointment for Nov. 27th!! I'm so excited!
This time I'm getting a cartoon Sun Conure that's holding a Non-Hodgkins lymphoma ribbon in it's feet.

My mom was diagnosed a little more than a year ago with non hodgkins lymphoma and while she completed chemo last Jan, it'll always be in her body and she'll need testing every few months for the rest of her life. She's still the most positive woman I know! 

I had a Sun Conure parrot for 7 years, such a sweet and fiesty little clown bird. He would always make me laugh.  He passed away the first week of my mom's chemo...so I had a doubleheader of sadness and frustration. Frustration at seeing my mom go through such a horrible illness and at my poor bird's unexpected passing. While it's not a time I like to remember, I wanted a tattoo that represented my bird's clownish ways and something to support my mom and other people that battle non hodgkins lymphoma. 

Sorry for the long post! I'll post pics at the end of the month. I'm still deciding on my shoulder or hip. 

(I have 3 other tattoos scattered in this thread somewhere...definitely not a tattoo virgin!)
The other tattoos in this thread are simply beautiful. Great taste, ladies.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^great idea.  love birds too.  have a special one in my life now.  and, i am sorry that your mom is sick.  all my best to her.


----------



## EYE HEART BAGS

Bumpin' It!


----------



## lil_peanut

DesigningStyle said:


> ^^great idea.  love birds too.  have a special one in my life now.  and, i am sorry that your mom is sick.  all my best to her.




Thank you, you're a sweetie! What kind of bird do you have?


----------



## DesigningStyle

*lil_peanut*, I have a cockatiel.  Her name is Laci Lu (she is a lace wing lutino--thus the name!).  My first bird friend was Teila and she really stole my heart http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/bird-lovers-i-need-your-help-i-am-481000.html.  Laci-Lu came into my life about 3 months ago.  I seriously considered getting a cockatiel feather tat in honor of Teila.


----------



## lil_peanut

Aw, I'm so sorry about your loss of sweet Teila! I never thought people could become so attached to a bird, you know?
I think a feather tat honoring her would be beautiful.


----------



## MissTiss

I love tattoos.  Have two small ones and am waiting for something to strike me for a third.  I'm thinking something literary. 

Have you seen this site for literary tattos?

I love to visit it and see what's new.


----------



## bisbee

MissTiss said:


> I love tattoos. Have two small ones and am waiting for something to strike me for a third. I'm thinking something literary.
> 
> Have you seen this site for literary tattos?
> 
> I love to visit it and see what's new.


 
I love that site - if I get another tattoo (I have 7), I will get a quote...


----------



## bellapsyd

lil_peanut said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry about your loss of sweet Teila! I never thought people could become so attached to a bird, you know?
> I think a feather tat honoring her would be beautiful.



I'm not sure why you would have thought that?  


I have 5 parrots and it was awful when one passed.  A tattoo of Teila would be amazing


----------



## bulletproofsoul

OrangeCounty said:


> bulletproof - I love your tattoo...and your Hermes cuff!!!!



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## moniquexiv

i just got my first tattoo about 2-3 weeks ago..
it's located on my right wrist and says "carpe diem" which in latin means "seize the day". on the "i" i put a heart on top instead of a regular dot to change it up. sometimes i feel like i can't achieve the things i want, or i always think that "i should have done this.. or i should have done that or said that", and now i just have to look down and remember to make the most of the situation and just do it.  i plan to get a couple more. i'm thinking about getting some spurs on each outside of my ankles. my dad was a cowboy at heart. Always wore the hat, boots and belt. He passed away 2 years ago, and i had not seen him in awhile and i always told him we would see each other again.. this is a way for me to have a piece of him with me always.


----------



## moniquexiv

btw, vbskull
i LOVE your cupcake tattoo!
it's another tattoo im considering. i absolutely love cupcakes!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Cupcakes are so yummy!


----------



## missyanne

Chabella said:


> I got my tattoo when I was eighteen, that was three years ago. I got a blue koi fish on my left hip and may I add that its size astounds people. I have always been into the Japanese tattoo style as well as some of their myths. And a koi fish represents a struggle and once the struggle is over, it emerges as a dragon. I always saw my identity as something I struggle with. And to this day it (tattoo) still feels like it is a part of me.


 
That's funny, that sounds exactly like me!  I got my first tattoo when I was 18 and it was also a koi fish, except it's on my lower back.  It's pretty big and every time someone sees it, they're always like "WOW, it's HUGE".  I'm also very into Japanese tattoos and that's also the same reason why I got my koi!


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^Me too!




Just kiddin!  LOL!


----------



## Anoka

bump!


----------



## lil_peanut

Can't wait till Friday!!! I'm so excited about my cartoon bird! I'll post pics after.


----------



## lil_peanut

Here he is! He's about 1/2 way done, I got the line work and most of the shading done on Friday. It hurt like hell on my rib area!!! On my last tattoos, the pain was like maybe 3-4 out of 10 on 95% of the area and a few twinges heading into 8 territory.

This was like 15 on a scale of 1-10!! Ouch!! But, it'll be totally worth it when its done:
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs037.snc3/12462_1269212285952_1099197875_865068_1558809_n.jpg

It's going to have a TON of colors added to it. My next app is on Jan 2, but my artist promised to get me in sooner than that.


----------



## LVShoeFan2

That looks beautiful!!


----------



## andicandi3x12

Got my PG country tattoo about 3 weeks ago. "Gorgeous Prince Georges" two roses a pistol and underlined with lipstick


----------



## nillacobain

I have an Horus eye on my lower hip and my boyfriend's name initial "F" written in a gothic font on my lower back. They are really small tattoos and the one on the hip was actually quite painful. I really want another tattoo (or maybe two LOL). I was thinking about angel wings on my ankle or my fave line from Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream" near my "F" tattoo.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have 3 tattoos.  I stick to a theme bc if I didn't I'd be COVERED in them lol my theme is male equals, it's always been a bit of an obsession of mine, I don't know why:

Neck: Lautréamont's face (my favorite poet and my complete male equal I ADORE the man beyond anything else  )





Right wrist: "Bilo" is Pete Doherty's nickname (it's actually jet black but looks brownish red in this picture)





Right hand: The 3 is really complicated and hard to explain but the quick explanation is that it's for Johnny Depp lol


----------



## ladyisobel

I have 3 tattoos, just got this one today, also have one on the right ankle, on the more fleshy bit between the ankle bone and heel and one on the left shoulder blade, they're looking a bit old now so won't bother taking pics ! but here's the new one.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

here are my 2 tattoos
this one was only photgraphed a couple of days old so was scabby! it is in memory of my mum who died when i was 7 and those are the words on her gravestone





Lucky is on my wrist and is to remind me how lucky i am as somes i think i forget


----------



## missyanne

f1re_cr4cker said:


> here are my 2 tattoos
> this one was only photgraphed a couple of days old so was scabby! it is in memory of my mum who died when i was 7 and those are the words on her gravestone


 
that's really nice... i love the colors!


----------



## VanessaJean

I love it too!


----------



## lil_peanut

Getting my color work done on saturday!! Nervous about the pain, but at least I know what it's like now. I'm not leaving till it's done!


----------



## VanessaJean

Good luck! I am excited to see it. Love your dog by the way! 



lil_peanut said:


> Getting my color work done on saturday!! Nervous about the pain, but at least I know what it's like now. I'm not leaving till it's done!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

ladyisobel said:


>



That is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Got this a few mths ago.. it's so much brighter IRL! I love white tattoos!

Sorry for the blurry iphone pics!
Day after:


2 touch ups later:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

lil_peanut - that's a beautiful tattoo! Can't wait to see it all done! It'll be worth the pain


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks Lisa and Vanessa!!


----------



## seaotta

This is mine, its on my right hip.  It is the triforce from the Legend of Zelda game series.  It's my small geek marking, but that game series has been a bonding point for me and my brother since we were little, so its more than just a fan thing.

I'm getting a second one after Christmas, a trinity knot, probably on my ankle or calf.  I was going to do it on my left hip but decided I'm tiny as it is and the triforce is enough on my hip area.


----------



## babieejae1101

I have 4 tattoos.  Sorry if I posted these before. I don't remember if I did or not. 

The one on my right ankle. I got this one @ Club Tattoo in Tempe, AZ in '03. I used to horseback ride (I did it for 4 yrs) and have always loved horses.  





One on my lower back: I got this one @ triple x tattoo in NYC in '01. It was my first tattoo. I have always loved suns and sunsets, so that's why I got it. 






2nd tattoo that I got @ Triple x Tattoo. It was a last minute thing. It's my name and I don't like the tattoo. 






3rd tattoo- Got this one July of '09 @ Club Tattoo in Tempe. This one has tons of meaning to it. I got it for my faith in God. I'm not extremely religious, but I have always believed that God helped me through tough times especially through all the medical complications I had/have. I also got it for my grandfather Paul. He and I were very close and he was a devout Catholic. It was also done in memory of him. I might get his year of his birth and year of his death in it.


----------



## babieejae1101

Laurie8504 said:


> has anyone gotten their tattoo touched up before?  How does that work exactly?  I want to have mine done, and I can go back to the place I got it and they'll do it for free.  Do they just go over the whole thing again?



I got my name tattoo touched up when I got my 4th tattoo done. The artist just went over the letters with black ink. I got it done for free. It didn't hurt that bad. It was a little sore after.


----------



## .pursefiend.

andicandi3x12 said:


> Got my PG country tattoo about 3 weeks ago. "Gorgeous Prince Georges" two roses a pistol and underlined with lipstick


 
i have GOT to see this (i'm from the same area) 



ladyisobel said:


> I have 3 tattoos, just got this one today, also have one on the right ankle, on the more fleshy bit between the ankle bone and heel and one on the left shoulder blade, they're looking a bit old now so won't bother taking pics ! but here's the new one.


 
this is sooooo pretty


----------



## Pieceratops

lisalovesshoes said:


> Got this a few mths ago.. it's so much brighter IRL! I love white tattoos!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry iphone pics!
> Day after:
> View attachment 960933
> 
> 2 touch ups later:
> View attachment 960934



I LOVE white ink tattoos! I would really like to get one (of a squid!) but I think it would look dingy on me because I have a dark-ish complexion and get really tan over the summer.


----------



## BomberGal

I have six tattoos. One on each shoulder (runic helm and helm of awe), one on each shoulder blade (neo-tribal wolves) and one on each hip (BDSM teddy bear on right hip, Twisted Cheshire cat on left hip).

I do intend to have more, I've always loved body art. I have 14 piercings too, but currently only wear jewelry in 8 of them.


----------



## Pieceratops

BomberGal said:


> I have six tattoos. One on each shoulder (runic helm and helm of awe), one on each shoulder blade (neo-tribal wolves) and one on each hip (BDSM teddy bear on right hip, Twisted Cheshire cat on left hip).
> 
> I do intend to have more, I've always loved body art. I have 14 piercings too, but currently only wear jewelry in 8 of them.



I have 0 tattoos and 3 piercings, my ears and my septum. Everyone sees the bull ring in my nose and assumes I'm covered in tattoos and piercings, it's kinda silly.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BomberGal said:


> I have six tattoos. One on each shoulder (runic helm and helm of awe), one on each shoulder blade (neo-tribal wolves) and one on each hip (BDSM teddy bear on right hip, Twisted Cheshire cat on left hip).
> 
> I do intend to have more, I've always loved body art. I have 14 piercings too, but currently only wear jewelry in 8 of them.


I HAD 14, 2 were rejected over time, 1 started to fall to close to the edge of my cartilage so I'm letting it heal and will re-pierce it later on since it didn't go keyloid over the area.



Pieceratops said:


> I have 0 tattoos and 3 piercings, my ears and my septum. Everyone sees the bull ring in my nose and assumes I'm covered in tattoos and piercings, it's kinda silly.



I always thought about my septum, but I have too many allergies/nose breathing problems I didn't want to add to my misery   I did have a boyfriend that had one... i loved it


----------



## Pieceratops

bunnymasseuse said:


> I always thought about my septum, but I have too many allergies/nose breathing problems I didn't want to add to my misery   I did have a boyfriend that had one... i loved it



I have some allergies, but I haven't noticed any difference  You could always try it and see, if it affected your allergies you could just take it out! 
ps: I'm a masseuse too!


----------



## wifeyb

so my friend and i are HUGE twilighters, yes one of "those" girls. lol we went to the midnight showing when it came out, then later that day went to get twilight tattoos. 

me-i got the cover of breaking dawn (last book) tattood on my wrist






friend-got a quote from bella's locket she gets in the last book, its in french and means "more than my own life" then she got her (my friends) daughters name Layla underneath, she got this on her ribcage





call us geeks. its ok. lol ive come to terms that in 10 years it will be ridiculous, but ill always remember this time.


----------



## juicyincouture

i have a teeny tiny butterfly on my left forearm.


----------



## DesigningStyle

juicyincouture said:


> i have a teeny tiny butterfly on my left forearm.


 
Pics please!


----------



## wifeyb

:tumbleweed: not much action here.....


----------



## ColdSteel

seaotta said:


> This is mine, its on my right hip.  It is the triforce from the Legend of Zelda game series.  It's my small geek marking, but that game series has been a bonding point for me and my brother since we were little, so its more than just a fan thing.
> 
> I'm getting a second one after Christmas, a trinity knot, probably on my ankle or calf.  I was going to do it on my left hip but decided I'm tiny as it is and the triforce is enough on my hip area.



 
I'm a big Zelda fan, too! 

I'm currently saving money for my first tattoo. My mom and I are eventually going to get matching lady bugs, but we want to do them together. My mom has four tattoos, all related to West Side Story - it's her favorite musical. My favorite one is the fire escape with Tony and Maria. 
Funnily enough, I too am getting a Saul Bass design tattooed on me. When I was 14, I saw The Man with the Golden Arm. I was going through a lot at that time in my life and the movie gave me hope. Silly as it sounds, whenever things looked so down to me, all I had to do was remember the ending title sequence. I dealt with four months of flashbacks and panic attacks, skirted a vicodin problem, and triumphed. For me, the Golden Arm is a symbol of struggle and success. 
It also helps that Saul Bass' artwork got me into graphic design, my planned major!

I want to get it on the inside of my left bicep!


----------



## BomberGal

Pieceratops said:


> I have 0 tattoos and 3 piercings, my ears and my septum. Everyone sees the bull ring in my nose and assumes I'm covered in tattoos and piercings, it's kinda silly.


 
lol, I guess they're mistaking you for me?

I will eventually be pretty covered in tattoos.

And my piercings currently are:

both lobes
Conch
Septum
Nipples
VCH (not currently wearing, might retire)
naval
tongue
both nostrils (not currently wearing, might retire)
Snakebites (not currently wearing, will not retire)
center lip (not currently wearing, will not retire)


----------



## tamz_tamanna

ah..nope! :buttercup:


----------



## Tyrasha_Monroe

i have 8 tattoos but i might get 1 or 2 remove because of my career


----------



## VanessaJean

I would love to see pics! I have 7 tattoos and am holding off getting many more because of my future career.


----------



## BomberGal

My two largest, not the best photos. Sorry for the blur.


----------



## VanessaJean

Very nice color work! I have to get pics of mine...


----------



## .pursefiend.

BomberGal said:


> lol, I guess they're mistaking you for me?
> 
> I will eventually be pretty covered in tattoos.
> 
> And my piercings currently are:
> 
> both lobes
> Conch
> Septum
> Nipples
> VCH (not currently wearing, might retire)
> naval
> tongue
> both nostrils (not currently wearing, might retire)
> *Snakebites (not currently wearing, will not retire)*
> center lip (not currently wearing, will not retire)


 

what's this? what does it look like?


----------



## VanessaJean

Love snakebites. It's usually both sides of the lower lip.


----------



## BomberGal

.pursefiend. said:


> what's this? what does it look like?


 
Its a piercing on each side of the mouth just under the lip line.


----------



## .pursefiend.

oooh thats cool - i've never seen that before


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BomberGal said:


> My two largest, not the best photos. Sorry for the blur.


^LOOVE that one


----------



## tomato4

for those of you who have gotten existing tattoos covered up with another one, how many sessions did it take. does the new tattoo have to be substantially bigger than the other? anyone have success covering up black?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Fashionista_ said:


> Swee7bebe - the sparrow looks wicked!
> 
> I have a Beethoven quote (MY version of it) on my lower back and plan on getting 2 butterflies on my inner wrist with some wording soon.
> 
> You can see it and read the story behind it on my blog here (excuse my thong on show!!): http://vexinthecityx.blogspot.com/2009/05/i-got-inked.html


 
I luuurve quote tattoos. Yours was painful but totally worth it!

Eventually I'll get some song lyrics down my side. I know I'll be sweating and crying through it all.


----------



## VanessaJean

I am planning on getting a cover-up tattoo on my inner forearm. The tattoo that I have now is all blackwork so I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## wifeyb

fashionista_ your quote tattoo is gorgeous!


----------



## coconutsboston

ladyisobel said:


> I have 3 tattoos, just got this one today, also have one on the right ankle, on the more fleshy bit between the ankle bone and heel and one on the left shoulder blade, they're looking a bit old now so won't bother taking pics ! but here's the new one.


 

Beautiful!


----------



## laloki

ladyisobel said:


> I have 3 tattoos, just got this one today, also have one on the right ankle, on the more fleshy bit between the ankle bone and heel and one on the left shoulder blade, they're looking a bit old now so won't bother taking pics ! but here's the new one.



This is so gorgeous, *ladyisobel* I have been searching for a new tattoo and I think this is it - that is if you don't mind???  I love the pure simplicity and cleanness - gorgeous!


----------



## Just Violet

I've got 4 tattoos...waiting for the 5th to be done!!

those are 2 of them (1 behind right shoulder and 1 behind left shoulder):












the 3rd is on my whistle and the 4th is on my right foot


----------



## ghall

i have quite a few tattoos- i think 9 or 10. but here is my cover up. 
i got this angel when i was 16 and got sick of it by the time i was 23... decided to cover it up.
before





after outline was done





end of first session





end of second and final session- 7 hours total





about 2 months after this was done i found out i was prego w/ baby #3- so i have yet to go back to get my free touch up (touch ups are needed for coverups) even though my son is now  19 months old! lol!


----------



## tomato4

the coverup looks great! looks promising for me!


----------



## susies1955

I got my tattoo when I turned 47. I was going through a midlife thing and thought it would be less painful than an affair. Good choice I think. 

Susie who is 54 now and considering another.


----------



## ghall

thanks tomato!


----------



## BomberGal

@Tomato4,

Just be sure to get a REALLY good artist that you KNOW can do "cover-up" work really, really well. I know some great tattoo artist who are HORRIBLE at cover-up work because there are more considerations and complications involved. Specifically ask to see before an after pictures of cover-work they've done. Just because they have a good looking portfolio for day to day work, doesn't mean they'll do great with cover-work.

Every tattoo artist has strengths and weaknesses, but really good cover-up artists aren't very common. And it would really bite to get a tattoo covered up by a larger disappointment that will be even harder to try to cover up, if its even possible.


----------



## sunnykil

I don't think people should care so much about being original, to me it's more about meaning..if what you want tattooed means something to you that's what's important IMO


----------



## ColdSteel

I have my tattoo date set - January 9th at 3 PM! I'm so excited. Can anyone tell me about their experiences with inner bicep tattoos?


----------



## Fashionista_

FullyLoaded said:


> I luuurve quote tattoos. Yours was painful but totally worth it!
> 
> Eventually I'll get some song lyrics down my side. I know I'll be sweating and crying through it all.



 LOL roll on child birth, it'll be a walk in the park right?? (hmm or maybe not!!). Song lyrics down your side will look really nice. Make sure you post a pic when you get it done 



wifeyb said:


> fashionista_ your quote tattoo is gorgeous!



Thank you. I love it


----------



## bellapsyd

hoping to get in the next year:

small swallow on my back/shoulder blade.  brother will get a matching one to symbolize family unity as well as our grandfather who was in the navy.

palm tree outline on my inner heel/ankle.  I cannot find a simple drawing online to bring in- if anyone has any pics of one can they post?

"let it be" in john lenon's handwriting on my outer left foot/heel

currently have 4 tattoos


----------



## lil_peanut

I finished up the third and final sitting on my Sun Conure tattoo and couldn't be more thrilled with the results! 







I decided to include the rest of my tattoos here as well:

The origami crane was my first, back in 2007. My artist fixed the linework on it today and it looks a lot better. The music note was second, done in 2008. He also fixed the note, I had accidently knocked the scab off while sleeping when it was still healing.





The pin up took 2 sittings, sorry so blurry here. It was done by the same artist who tattooed my bird.
Extra points to the chick that can identify the rim.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^ Those are all _gorgeous_ - the colourwork is amazing!!!! I'm breath-taken - who is your artist?


----------



## swee7bebe

lil_peanut - your tattoos are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thank you!!
The two big ones were done by Matt Howse of Reliable Tattoo. He works out of Spider Murphy's  in San Rafael, CA. The note was also done at Spider Murphy's, but I forgot the artist's name. The crane was done by Dana at Inky Cells in Santa Rosa, but I'd recommend Matt over her any day.


----------



## Sauté

lil_peanut: love your bird! Very clean lines and I like the new school twist on the old school style  

I love tattoos; I´ve got full sleeves ´n` stuff


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks Saute!!

Please post pics of your sleeves! I've been thinking of starting a sleeve...but still too chicken, LOL.


----------



## VanessaJean

Me too! I have tats on my lower arms and want sleeves but I want to be 100% sure of what I want first. I have it about 80% figured out for one arm.


----------



## Jasterock

Here are some of my tattoos. 

1. Cartoon guitar girl tat done by Jeff from Topnotch Tattoos @ Elgin,IL. Duration: 10 hours.
He is the coolest/best artist ever! The girl is me in a caricature form with my very first Gibson lespaul, my dog, Bully, and my favourite New Rock boots! This tattoo represents who I am.

2. I LOVE LA burger tat done by Kirk from Tattoomania @ sunset strip, LA.
Duration: 2 hours.
I fall in love with In & Out burger during my first trip to LA. I went back to LA again this year to get a double double done. Moreover, I heart LA, from music to lifestyle, fashion etc. I just fit in prefectly.

3. I just got a zinc for crossbones and skulls. How can I not have one inked on my body, right? haha. The top hat represents Slash, one of my guitar hero Done by local finest artist, Derrick Chan from Singapore, who is also a good friend of mine.


----------



## VanessaJean

Amazing work! Wow.


----------



## lil_peanut

Love your tattoos, Jasterock!


----------



## bellapsyd

hoping to get in the next year:

small swallow on my back/shoulder blade. brother will get a matching one to symbolize family unity as well as our grandfather who was in the navy.

palm tree outline on my inner heel/ankle. I cannot find a simple drawing online to bring in- if anyone has any pics of one can they post?

"let it be" in john lenon's handwriting on my outer left foot/heel

currently have 4 tattoos


----------



## Bagluvluv

I love, love this thread!!!You guys rock!!! The tatts looks awesome!!!

I have one and it took me over 10 yrs to finally get it done because of my kids...waiting until older...and I love it so madly!!! It has such deep meaning for me...I stare at it daily!

For those that commented that it was trashy or low class....Im glad you think so...cause I will recongize your reactions to mine and it will have me stay the heck away from you!!!! Another reason that the tatt is awesome..lol!!!


----------



## Jasterock

lil_peanut said:


> Love your tattoos, Jasterock!


 

Thanks! BTW, Turbo rocks!


----------



## ColdSteel

I love the Sun Conure and pinup girl! I'm so excited... I go in for my tattoo Saturday!


----------



## lil_peanut

Jasterock said:


> Thanks! BTW, Turbo rocks!




Thanks, love your bull terrier!! We've been thinking about getting a female bully for Turbo, he just loves dogs so much.

ColdSteel, thanks!! Where are you getting yours done?


----------



## lovelysarahg

I have four at the moment.
1 - Two birds by my favorite artist on my hip.
2 - "Let It Be" in a cursive-type script on my ankle.
3 - Fleur-de-lis on my lower back (Mom's family is French/Dad's is from the deep South...I thought this was a great way to honor both sides of my heritage - originally planned on putting it on my shoulder it looked too weird)
4 - Small peace sign on my wrist (originally wanted a John Lennon quote - the "if you live peace, breathe peace..." one - but it was so long that I decided to just get a peace sign instead)


There are some AMAZING tattoos on here! I'm impressed...you guys are making me tempted to get another one!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I have 6 tattoo's...I want 1 more then I'm done...*


----------



## iheartdooney

I have 2. Got my first one in August, and my second 9 days ago. :greengrin:

Sorry a bit blurry, I took these with my BlackBerry.






left ankle





Upper left side of my shoulder.
The 4 stars represent my 4 boys. The colors are their fave. colors.


----------



## ColdSteel

lil_peanut said:


> Thanks, love your bull terrier!! We've been thinking about getting a female bully for Turbo, he just loves dogs so much.
> 
> ColdSteel, thanks!! Where are you getting yours done?



Got mine done by Big Frank at Royal Peacock in Sacramento. He did all four of my mom's West Side Story tats and I wanted to choose someone I KNOW is gonna do a good job!






All wrapped up for freshness!

And attached is a pic I took about five hours afterwards. One of the guys at the shop said "Holy F***! This is your first and you're getting it on the inside!?" The pain really wasn't bad. It felt like a cut or a bee sting.


----------



## atarzzz

Hahahaha, i guess it's kind of dumb. I got it when i was sixteen. At least it doesnt look bad or anything though.


----------



## atarzzz

ColdSteel, i like it! But what is it supposed to be! It  kinda looks like an arm?


----------



## ColdSteel

atarzzz said:


> ColdSteel, i like it! But what is it supposed to be! It  kinda looks like an arm?



Oops, realized I should probably explain it. It's a Saul Bass design from the opening titles of "The Man With the Golden Arm."



Your star looks like it's held up pretty well . It's cute.


----------



## lil_peanut

That looks great, ColdSteel!

For a minute my eyes read that as it took 5 hours for that to be done! I'm glad it didn't hurt too much.


----------



## strachulec

I have 4 
Three little:
1. cat's paw
2. chinese sign
3. letter M

and 1 big - a dragon on my back  it is shown is studio's gallery


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Strachulec I really love your Dragon tattoo, Good job!!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

so far i only have one but i definitely have plans to get at least one more that i've been wanting to get since i got my first.

pic was taken the day i got it which is why it's all shiny.






and the attachment is me getting it! yup it hurt in case you were curious. 


ETA: OMGOSH IT'S SO BIG!! (that's what she said) and ew at the blisters on my toes. that was the summer i wore heels everyday.


----------



## nillacobain

ColdSteel, I like your tattoo.


----------



## tomato4

can anyone here give me any advice on laser removal? i have a small black tattoo a bit smaller than a quarter that i need to lighten before i can get coverup work. for those who have removed black ink, how many sessions did it take for you to notice results? how much did you pay per session?


----------



## Sauté

tomato4- It all depends on the type of laser and who made the tattoo, when and with what kind of ink. If the tattoo is fresh and well made with good ink, it´ll take more sessions to remove. Usually black ink is easier to remove, white being impossible.

With q-switch laser I would say that laser removal of the tattoo you´ve described will take from 3 to 6 sessions. It´s good that you´re gonna cover it up ´cause it´s virtually impossible to totally remove tattoos with laser.


----------



## greeneyez

I always think about getting a tattoo, just never get around to do it.


----------



## legsieloveslamb

Cerulean- I saw your idea so since I had mine ready to post anyways I thought I'd start. Hope that's cool with you, hon!

Here's what I just had touched-up and it's also my own artwork.





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=286482&l=bb177475d2&id=1198703579

This is my lower-back piece. I despise the term "tramp stamp" and roll my eyes at it! But I was having trouble posting it my usual way- not sure why!? Hopefully you all can see it. Those of you who are friends of mine on FB can find it in one of my albums there.


----------



## CeruleanGirl

Yay legsie! 

Mods, if for some reason you freak out over this thread, kindly incorporate it into lambie chat.

Here are my tattoos...

The lotus on my back is a cover-up for a tiny crappy tattoo I got when I turned 18. The swallow and cherry blossom band will be incorporated into a 3/4 sleeve this year. I started with the dragon on my left arm and then went 3/4 sleeve because it felt like it needed more.

A couple of wedding photos are in there, too.

I thought about going full sleeves on both arms, but it's sooooo hard to cover up in the workplace. I wish I had the type of job that didn't frown upon tattoos, but I don't.  

I also want to get a geisha on my back with beautiful Japanese scenery in the background. I want flowers on my chest and "Born to Blossom, Bloom to Perish" in script on my chest. I would love a dia de los muertos pin-up girl on my calf, too. I've got lots of ideas. I wish tattoos were free because it's gonna cost me!


----------



## razorkiss58

sorry some are big arm isnt finsihed and i have a cherry on my ankle


----------



## lambiepie

Legs, very nice!

Kelly, you know I love your tats! They are beautiful!

Razor, love the tokidokis! So cute! And your koi is pretty awesme too! 

I have 7 tattoos. I will take some pics later. My chest one is unfinished to me though. I want to finish it very soon. Maybe in february (during my month long birthday extravaganza) I can get more of it done. I want it to continue down over my left arm, 3/4 sleeve, and over my back somewhat. i want it to be big!


----------



## CeruleanGirl

OMG! I love the Tokidoki tattoos! And your koi is super pretty!


----------



## razorkiss58

awww ty ty the koi hurt the most on my ribcage and you have to lay on your side the whole time


----------



## xoxoBarbieQ

I also have one on my lower stomach, two on my ankle, and my wrist (you can kind of see it in the last one), but here's what I could find pics of... sorry I can't find a better shot of my leg!  I'm due for new tatt pics.


----------



## xoxoBarbieQ

CeruleanGirl said:


> I also want to get a geisha on my back with beautiful Japanese scenery in the background. I want flowers on my chest and "Born to Blossom, Bloom to Perish" in script on my chest. I would love a dia de los muertos pin-up girl on my calf, too. I've got lots of ideas. I wish tattoos were free because it's gonna cost me!



^^ uh-oh, looks like our LAMB tattoos are going to match! The one I was planning on it "Born to Blossom, Bloom to Perish" with flowers, I'm just deciding where to put it! I was thinking about  my chest, but I don't think I have the guts for it, so at least our placement won't match 

beautiful ink everyone, i love it all!!!


----------



## glamblover

kel!  love your tats as always!!!  whom do you go to?


----------



## Hoodster777

razorkiss58, I love your Tokidoki tattoos! Everyone's are gorgeous. 

I have 3 planned, I just want to wait for upcoming dance auditions to pass before I get them (that is if I don't get the jobs) and of course I need the money.


----------



## Love2LoveU

OMG we have some hot hardcore lambies up in here. 
 Very cute everyone!


----------



## Anoka

bump!


----------



## legsieloveslamb

Wow, Lambies!!!!! Beautiful ink!!! We rock!!!


----------



## nillacobain

One of my two tattoos .. I did it almost 5 years ago and I've noticed that the ink is getting blue-ish. Since I have it on my lower hip I covered the extra skin with Paint.


----------



## caitlin1214

I just got one on Friday. 

I wanted something Egyptian and I wanted it on my wrist. My cousin already has the Eye of Ra on her back. Besides, I think of the Eye of Ra as more of a back (or hip) tattoo. 

Then I thought of the scarab, but then I thought without the wings and things around it, people are going to say, "Why do you have a dung beetle tattooed on your wrist?"

Plus, my as it turns out, my cousin has the scarab, too. 

I like the fact that this is probably an Egyptian tattoo that she doesn't have. 


It's no different than having the Chinese character for long life. Except, you know, it's an Egyptian hieroglyph(ic).


I saw the King Tut exhibit at the AGO last week, so I like to think of it as my rather big souvenir.


Hehe, you know, during the time leading up to T. Day I was telling people that although getting it really hurts, in a weird way, I almost miss the feeling of the needle. 

Then my friends took that to mean that I enjoyed pain.


After getting it, I realized that I don't enjoy pain, it doesn't turn me on and I don't miss it. 
It hurts like a mother. But I'm willing to put up with it if I wind up with something I love. 


I believe it was Nietzsche who said that out of pain comes beauty.


----------



## caitlin1214




----------



## flowinq

I finally got a tattoo on Friday after thinking about it for a year. I got a dove on my left side (ribs). I love it and I'm glad I did it. I don't have a picture yet but once it's healed I will take one.


----------



## VanessaJean

I have an ankh as well. On the back of my neck.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Nice tats everybody.

I'm still planning my next one but it won't happen until later this year.


----------



## sunnykil

I'm getting a tattoo in Korea, but I have no idea what I'm suppose to pay, what did you guys pay for your tattoos? what is normal price?


----------



## cbtg818

i have numerous tattoos including a large one on my back, if u have numerous tats n go to the same tattooist he will generally give u a deal. u pay more for color and larger tats


----------



## cbtg818

generally most shops start the simplest tats at 45 to $50


----------



## BlondeBarbie

So, I was in LA a week &  half ago, while I was there I went to High Voltage (Kat Von Ds shop) I was thinking about getting another tattoo, until I heard their minimum...Hope you're all sitting down!

High Voltage Tattoo's minimum charge is *$200!!!!!!* That wasn't even for anybody that's on the show!! It was ridic cause since it was a spur of the moment thing I just wanted something small....I'll never go back there!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow 200.00 is high. The highest I have heard is 75.00 around here. I still really want to go there though!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

It was cool to go in & see it in real life but I'll never get a tattoo there. There are plenty of other places with artists just as talented as them that DON"T over charge like that! But again, it was cool.


----------



## lil_peanut

^^^
Yeah, I'd heard they have crazy prices. I've driven by the shop but have never gone in.
It's funny to read the reviews on Yelp.

My main tattoo artist charges $60 an hour, which is more than fair. Then I tip him about 25% on top of it.


----------



## Threshold

Phase 2 was today...  I have an awesome tat artist!


----------



## ac78

Tattoos are really artistic


----------



## caitlin1214

This is what it looks like after it healed:


----------



## bellapsyd

kat von d's is really expensive for sure.  I go to shamrock social club on sunset in LA instead


----------



## 4everbagfetish

I have four... my latest was just done two weeks ago.  Its my favorite.  I can't post pics yet :o(


----------



## sunnykil

I had a tattoo done on my back and today I noticed that the skin is like falling of like when you Get sunburned and thin white skin fall of. Is this normal??


----------



## crystalrnc

I have 0 tattoos. I've always been curious, though. I just wonder how they'll look when I get old...


----------



## VanessaJean

If you mean that your skin in peeling then yes that is normal.


----------



## sunnykil

Thanks vanessa i feel like a snake haha


----------



## krazydaisy

I want a tattoo but am scared of needles


----------



## sunnykil

It's not really needles it's like going to the dentist, very relaxing.


----------



## tegan

I have 3 tatoos - a florida panther on my ankle, a rose on my upper arm and winnie the pooh on my back.  Each one is unique as I didn't pick out of a book from the tatoo place - I brought the picture in myself.  I have wanted to get one more but just didn't yet - who knows if I ever will...


----------



## 4everbagfetish

Yes! I love my tattoos.  I have four: 
1. my 1st on the center of my back, a rose with a skulls head in the middle
2. one on my inner right ankle, trible with the chinese symbol strength
3. lower back, two tribal dragons that meet and shape into a heart
4. just got this one 3 wks ago: right side of my stomach, double heart with two flowers to represent my two daughters. eldest big pink flower, younges little blue flower

Each tattoo is personalized and created by me.


----------



## 4everbagfetish

as mentioned: yes its normal to peel if this is a fresh tattoo.  keep it moisturized with fragrance free cream.


----------



## Rockysmom

$200 doesn't really shock me. In San Francisco some of the artist charge between $175-190/hr. Where I live it's about $125-150. 



BlondeBarbie said:


> So, I was in LA a week &  half ago, while I was there I went to High Voltage (Kat Von Ds shop) I was thinking about getting another tattoo, until I heard their minimum...Hope you're all sitting down!
> 
> High Voltage Tattoo's minimum charge is *$200!!!!!!* That wasn't even for anybody that's on the show!! It was ridic cause since it was a spur of the moment thing I just wanted something small....I'll never go back there!!


----------



## heat1900

I love tattoos and I have been wanting to have one. But I dare not to try it. I am afraid I am not able to bear the feeling of hurt.


----------



## sunnykil

You should try a small one then to understand what type of pain it is. I had two done on my back and two on my wrist and the one on the right side of my back hurt the most.


----------



## sunnykil

I got 4 tattoos for about 300 usd two small ones and two medium sized ones


----------



## scott_f

i have a tribal band thats old and i wish i didnt have.

my wife has a few tattoos

im going to get her to join eventually


----------



## scott_f

what about piercings? is that a seperate thread because i havent seen much here about it


----------



## saturday03

i have one tattoo on my lower hip, of a phoenix.  i wanted it in a more discrete region but sometimes the wing tip shows...i should have factored in how low my jeans are sometimes .  it took me forever to decide what i wanted, and i'm still worried i may not like it twenty years from now!


----------



## ipudgybear

I've always wanted a tattoo but I never got myself to do it. I never figured out where I want that tattoo or what design I want either.


----------



## Anoka

bump!


----------



## natalie_palm

tomato4 said:


> can anyone here give me any advice on laser removal? i have a small black tattoo a bit smaller than a quarter that i need to lighten before i can get coverup work. for those who have removed black ink, how many sessions did it take for you to notice results? how much did you pay per session?


 

I am having two of my tattoos removed HOWEVER, because there is no black ink in one of them they zap that one for me for free because they are pretty sure it won't be removed. I have had the outside ankle tattoo zapped 4 times and probably need two more. The tattoo itself is about 15 years old. Blue and purples are the hardest to get out, if you can at all. Both my brother and I had tattoos with blue ink and while most of the tattoo is gone, the blue remains.
I go to a tattoo shop that does laser removal as well and he charges me $150 each time. I will say this - it is nothing like getting a tattoo. It is some of the worst pain EVER. You can get Lidocaine and numb it a bit beforehand, but be prepared. 
Also, it can blister up pretty bad afterwards. Mine didn't always blister but when it did it was not pretty. I'll attach a pic. Hope this helped...


----------



## natalie_palm

I have 7, but in the process of getting two removed but will eventually need a small cover-up due to the blue ink. The pin-up on my shoulder is the most recent and I just love love love her. Want to go back and have some more artwork done by the same guy - would like to have him do something better to the tatt on my foot and my skull and the possible cover-ups on my ankles.


----------



## Ryvyan

I have a few designs in mind but having watched Miami Ink (and LA Ink) obsessively, I don't feel like I would be able to find the *perfect* artist other than those on the shows to ink them on me.

Also don't live in the States so...


----------



## katielea

natalie_palm said:


> I have 7, but in the process of getting two removed but will eventually need a small cover-up due to the blue ink. The pin-up on my shoulder is the most recent and I just love love love her. Want to go back and have some more artwork done by the same guy - would like to have him do something better to the tatt on my foot and my skull and the possible cover-ups on my ankles.


 
I love your foot tattoo.xx


----------



## katielea

This is mine its not very big and excuse the pale arm! No time to tan!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love everyone's tats. Really want to get more but money is tight right now.


----------



## gre8dane

natalie_palm said:


> I am having two of my tattoos removed HOWEVER, because there is no black ink in one of them they zap that one for me for free because they are pretty sure it won't be removed. I have had the outside ankle tattoo zapped 4 times and probably need two more. The tattoo itself is about 15 years old. Blue and purples are the hardest to get out, if you can at all. Both my brother and I had tattoos with blue ink and while most of the tattoo is gone, the blue remains.
> I go to a tattoo shop that does laser removal as well and he charges me $150 each time. I will say this - it is nothing like getting a tattoo. It is some of the worst pain EVER. You can get Lidocaine and numb it a bit beforehand, but be prepared.
> Also, it can blister up pretty bad afterwards. Mine didn't always blister but when it did it was not pretty. I'll attach a pic. Hope this helped...


 
Are you going to have it covered after the laser procedure?  Why go thru the laser procedure if you are going to have it covered?

You're in DC, where do you go for tattoos?


----------



## Rubyz

I got a bear claw for my friend [claire bear], while she got a panther claw for my kitty-ness xD.
Cheesy, but eh, we've been friends together for the longest time even though our other friends have fallen through.
Pictures later when it isn't so scabbed over xD


----------



## natalie_palm

gre8dane said:


> Are you going to have it covered after the laser procedure? Why go thru the laser procedure if you are going to have it covered?
> 
> You're in DC, where do you go for tattoos?


 

The one tattoo I can't get the blue or purple ink out so I will have to cover, and that is the one they are doing for free. The other tattoo I am only covering up the two splotches of blue that wont come out - with two small stars


----------



## Rubyz

Here's my measly tattoo.
First and maybe last. xD
Friendship tattoo. She got a panther paw, and mine's a bear paw.


----------



## legsieloveslamb

This is my 4th tattoo... just got it last night.


----------



## .pursefiend.

natalie_palm said:


> The one tattoo I can't get the blue or purple ink out so I will have to cover, and that is the one they are doing for free. The other tattoo I am only covering up the two splotches of blue that wont come out - with two small stars


 
i notice your location - where do you get your tatts done? i'm looking for a new artist


----------



## ~bastet

.pursefiend. said:


> i notice your location - where do you get your tatts done? i'm looking for a new artist



I'm curious too natalie_palm.  I'm in DC and am considering a tattoo.


----------



## awhitney

here's my moose! i got it for my grandpa while he was sick. he loved moose hunting, and i remember hunting with him when i was little, he loved it and so do i. 

i got it the day i turned 18, on august 19/07.. and my grandpa past away october 31/07.

its on my ankle, and didnt even hurt! and im a big baby lol. im planning on getting another soon on my left shoulder. probably some lyrics from my favourite song.


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^^ love!


----------



## sarasmith3269

fallenjames said:


> mine wouldn't be exactly pg so i have a string of roses along my ribs onto my stomach... ouch, but love love love tattoos!


 

Do you have any piece of this that might be pg?  It sounds really incredible and would love to see it...especially b/c i really really want to get a tattoo on my ribcage.


----------



## sugarcoated_

.


----------



## Blyen

So,I'm getting my first tattoo in two weeks (april 15),and I'm a bit scared,lol.I'm having a black A (my husband and mine initial) in a gothic font with a red heart around it tattoed on the external part of my left wrist.Everybody is telling me that the place and the red will hurt like hell.I'm already chiken by miself,and afraid of needles,so this doesn't help a bit,sigh ush: will it really hurt so much?


----------



## VanessaJean

I have a tattoo on my wrist and it hardly hurt at all. Color doesn't hurt more than black and grey in my opinion. You will be fine.


----------



## jaslee

Sorry that I'm in my PJs. Haha. I got my tattoo back in 2008. I originally wanted wolf paws/ footprints in black on my lower right back (wolves are my favorite animals); however, my tattoo artist thought it would be cool if he made the claws red to resemble blood (something like that). Then he shaded the inside of the paws. I love it! 

Side note:
I went to a bathhouse with my boyfriend's mother and sister. They're both Korean, so they're in love with bathhouses (they go like every other week). I knew that we had to go nude (awkward!), and I totally forgot about my tattoo. Once I realized it, I tried using those little towels they give you to try to hide it. The whole day, I tried to walk around with the towel covering that area. I didn't want my boyfriend's mother to think that I'm rebellious or anything. Lol! But I think she saw my tattoo in the end ush: Plus, she did scrub my back with a towel... so it would be hard to not notice it... Yikes!


----------



## jaslee

lilyjamie said:


> So,I'm getting my first tattoo in two weeks (april 15),and I'm a bit scared,lol.I'm having a black A (my husband and mine initial) in a gothic font with a red heart around it tattoed on the external part of my left wrist.Everybody is telling me that the place and the red will hurt like hell.I'm already chiken by miself,and afraid of needles,so this doesn't help a bit,sigh ush: will it really hurt so much?



My tattoo artist gave me red claws. Don't worry about it! The red color doesn't inflict more pain than the black color. Both were equally painful! Just kidding!  You'll be fine. If it were that painful, no one would keep coming back for more tattoos


----------



## Blyen

aww.thank you girls!But I just found out that I probably have to cancel the appointment  I'm under fertility meds and I have exams to do,so the girl at the shop told me that probably my clinic is going to tell me to not have a tattoo now  it sucks,i was finally decided!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

lilyjamie said:


> So,I'm getting my first tattoo in two weeks (april 15),and I'm a bit scared,lol.I'm having a black A (my husband and mine initial) in a gothic font with a red heart around it tattoed on the external part of my left wrist.Everybody is telling me that the place and the red will hurt like hell.I'm already chiken by miself,and afraid of needles,so this doesn't help a bit,sigh ush: will it really hurt so much?


  Everyone's different, but my wrist tattoo hurt like CRAZY.  I have 2 others (my neck and hand) and those didn't really bother me at all, but my wrist, whooo boy lol.  Depends how far down you go too, the parts closer to my elbow were fine but the closer to my hand it got the more painful it got


----------



## jaslee

Lady Stardust said:


> Everyone's different, but my wrist tattoo hurt like CRAZY.  I have 2 others (my neck and hand) and those didn't really bother me at all, but my wrist, whooo boy lol.  Depends how far down you go too, the parts closer to my elbow were fine but the closer to my hand it got the more painful it got



Hmm... Usually some parts hurt more, because you have more nerves around there.


----------



## afcgirl

I don't because I figure I would never want to wear any of the clothes that I wore ten years ago, or even five years ago, so I know I would end up no longer liking it.  Plus it is just not me.

But I enjoy looking at pictures of those who do have them on here!


----------



## beachy10

I prefer larger tattoos opposed to a bunch of smaller ones. That's why I am going with a big blossom piece on my back. I will probably follow it up with some stargazer lilies somewhere else. I also want some blossoms on my foot.


----------



## Diesel&Coco

afcgirl said:


> I don't because I figure I would never want to wear any of the clothes that I wore ten years ago, or even five years ago, so I know I would end up no longer liking it.  Plus it is just not me.
> 
> But I enjoy looking at pictures of those who do have them on here!



That's how I always felt too, but then my grandpa got sick, and I wanted to get a tattoo to show him how much he meant to me, so my sis & I went & got matching tattoos with his name under.  And now that it's ON me, now that it's a part of my body, it's completely different.  I think I fall in love with it a little more each day.

I dont know if that just makes me sound crazy, but its the truth!


----------



## ellacoach

nillacobain said:


> One of my two tattoos .. I did it almost 5 years ago and I've noticed that the ink is getting blue-ish. Since I have it on my lower hip I covered the extra skin with Paint.


 
my husband has this tattoo on his chest. I love it!


----------



## wannabemk

my 5th tattoo i got the night before last. it hurt like HELL around the ankle area and further back. strangely the one behind my ear and on my inner wrist i didnt feel a thing


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that! What does it say?


----------



## .pursefiend.

wannabemk said:


> my 5th tattoo i got the night before last. it hurt like HELL around the ankle area and further back. strangely the one behind my ear and on my inner wrist i didnt feel a thing


 

this is really nice!

i wanted my tatt written like this - where did you get it translated? i've read that its so easy to mistranslate


----------



## Blyen

I got my tattoo yesterday!!It didn't hurt too much,and it only taked 15 minutes.I looove it!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Very pretty!


----------



## hedger22

It´s upside down but it says "Scars are souvenir´s you never lose". The writing is the thread (there is a needle at the top left but not sure you can see it in this pic) that is binding the broken heart together.


----------



## Anoka

Bump!


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm getting tattooed again in a couple weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## .jourdyn.

I'm excited I am getting my first tattoo on Wednesday. 
Now I can finally post on this thread!


----------



## beachy10

I just got a foot tattoo - cherry blossoms. It didn't hurt as much as I thought it would. I rather enjoyed that it hurt. Part of the experience.
I haven't been able to walk on my foot for long and have to keep it elevated. I am not wearing any shoes for at least a week. If I do I wrap my foot up to prevent rubbing.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

I LOVE tattoos! I have 9.

1. My very first tattoo, MJC on my ass (sorta like lower back). My boyfriend's initials, I was 16 at the time -___-
2. Carpe Diem - seize the day in Latin, on the back of my neck.
3. La Belle Vie - which means beautiful life in French on my left wrist. I thought it would tie together nicely once I get married and all.
4. A little heart on my right wrist because I wear my heart on my sleeve.
5. A koi fish on my left shoulder blade for my grandpa who was very sick at the time.
6. A crown on my right inner forearm as a matching tattoo with my sister.
7. A dove on my lower abdomen for simplicity.
8. 3 cherry blossoms on my left wrist under my La Belle Vie tattoo, for me, my mom, and my sister.
9. Sagittarius symbol on the back of my ear. Got it w/ a good friend of mine.


----------



## BurgundyRose

I love all these fun pics.  I am not afraid of needles - I am afraid of not liking a tattoo after it's finished and then I get to look at it........forever.

What do you all think about this idea for a conservative gal like myself?  A single burgandy rose on the inside of my right ankle with my daughter's name scrolled through a green leaf?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Meg2009* how about somewhere discreet like on the side of your torso, like where your bra strap sits... that's where i had my first tattoo, cos i needed to keep it hidden from my parents! It's a spot where you can't look at it ALL the time. Unless I'm looking at myself in the mirror.. I can't really just glance at it.. if you know what i mean? 6 years on.. I sometimes even forget I have a tattoo there lol

Worse case, if you really don't like it anymore.. you can get it lasered off!


----------



## BurgundyRose

Thanks for the idea, Lisa!  But uhmmmmm.....as I've gotten older my, er torso, isn't as smooth as it used to be!  LOL.  Plus I read that it's best to put tats in places that won't change much as we age.  I have an older friend who had a heart on her lower backside cheeck and she jokes about it being on her upper thigh now.  LOL.  But I don't see gravity hitting my ankles anytime soon.

So funny that you hid yours from your parents.  I'm a 40 something Mom and I _still_ think my parents would roll their eyes at me if I got a tattoo.  Love them to pieces but really don't care what they think anymore when it comes to things like this!  LOL.

What do you think about the tat idea I have?  Nothing tribal and not even a red rose but a clasic burgandy one.  Then instead of writing my daughter's name somewhere it would be sort of special and only known to us that it's written in script in one of the leaves?


----------



## jenayb

I actually have seven tattoos, but you would never know it. 

I have four on my upper back/shoulder. Two sparrows on either shoulder blade and a heart with a crown above it in the middle of my upper back. I have cherries on my right ankle. My two favourite tats are on the front of my hips. I have a traditional heart with roses with sailor script that says Mum and an anchor on the corresponding side that says Dad. My daddy was a Canadian Merchant, IE sailor, so everything I have on me is something that my daddy has on him. He's my best friend so I feel like every piece of work I've had done really means something.


----------



## Couture_Girl

lmao right now i have a fake tramp stamp that i got in niagra falls  
im planning to get a few REALLL ones when i turn 18 though. or maybe earlier.


----------



## NemoAndChula

My 20 year old daughter wants me to ask you about eyebrow and eyeliner tattooing. We have  already read some feedback from some of you and would like to get even more opinions and/or advice. We love hearing everyone else's thoughts!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Meg2009 said:


> I love all these fun pics. I am not afraid of needles - I am afraid of not liking a tattoo after it's finished and then I get to look at it........forever.
> 
> What do you all think about this idea for a conservative gal like myself? A single burgandy rose on the inside of my right ankle with my daughter's name scrolled through a green leaf?


 
How about first doing it as a Henna tat.  That will last 2-4 weeks and you can see if you like it.

Before I did my wrist tat, I got a fine tip sharpie marker and put it on to see what I thought.  And then I adjusted the precise location.  I actually put boundary marks for the tattoo artist.  My tat falls directly under my wrist watch and allows for me to look "corporate" in the office!


----------



## bg263

never would get a tattoo...would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?


----------



## Swanky

NemoAndChula said:


> My 20 year old daughter wants me to ask you about eyebrow and eyeliner tattooing. We have  already read some feedback from some of you and would like to get even more opinions and/or advice. We love hearing everyone else's thoughts!



that's more "cosmetic", there's threads about that if you try a search, you'll get more/better info there


----------



## NemoAndChula

^^Just after I posted, I did the search. Great information on those threads too! Thanks.


----------



## Anoka

bump!


----------



## lcarlson90

Does anyone know of a good tattoo shop in Los Angeles?


----------



## VioletalaMode

I don't have any yet but my sister in law and I are planning on getting matching classic Hello Kitty. The image of her sitting sideways with a little red apple. I want it on my right shoulder and it will represent my daughter. She's 10 and was born in Apple Valley CA. She loves HK and so do I. I am scared but also excited. Wish I had it done already. The plan is to do it next month.


----------



## lovely

bg263 said:


> never would get a tattoo...would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?


 
if i loved the bumper sticker enough i would!!!  lol!


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm thinking about getting "where ever you go, go with all your heart" on my inner right foot/ heel area...i've always been kind of anti-tattoos but something has inspired me to get one. i'm scared i will hate it in a few years, but i think i might just take a plunge and get it.


----------



## razorkiss58

Do it!!!! Worth it trust me and you will be geting it a place where you can hide if you want or needed to


----------



## Lady Stardust

MJDaisy said:


> i'm thinking about getting "where ever you go, go with all your heart" on my inner right foot/ heel area...i've always been kind of anti-tattoos but something has inspired me to get one. i'm scared i will hate it in a few years, but i think i might just take a plunge and get it.


  If something's inspired you to get it you should get it   Don't worry about the regret part I think that was made up by parents to scare kids off tattoos lol  My personal feelings on that are that if you get something with special meaning to you, you aren't going to ever regret it.  If you get a dolphin because you feel like getting a tattoo and don't know what else to get, then yeah you'd probably regret that lol but nothing with meaning, I don't know anyone who's regretted their tattoos with special meanings


----------



## mcb100

Do you guys think it would be bad to get a tattoo on the back of my ankle? I'm not sure, like, where to get one. I was thinking my inner wrist (the side that's lighter), but that spot might hurt the most?


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I don't know about the back of your ankle that's a really weird spot I've never heard of getting a tattoo there.  I have one on my inner wrist though and out of my 3 it was by far the most painful bc the skin is so delicate.  But I still love it, it's worth it


----------



## quenda

this is my right shin......it halfway colored i will add updated pics when I get home


----------



## quenda

i mean my left shin.lol


----------



## beachy10

Tattoos are wearable art but bumper stickers to me are not art.



bg263 said:


> never would get a tattoo...would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?


----------



## ChristyR143

bg263 said:


> never would get a tattoo...would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?



LMAO, okay Teresa!


----------



## ShkBass

bg263 said:


> never would get a tattoo...would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?



so you're a bentley?
what does are make those girls that get tattoos then? lol


----------



## `JeNNY

*I've been thinking of getting a word on my wrist... it actually took a while to decide on because I really don't want to regret something permanent to my body, even if tiny...also couldn't decide on three locations where  I thought it'd look cute lol... but anyway decided I'll do it next week! 
Pics coming soon! *​


----------



## Bagnista

I just got one.. It's a Lotus Flower with butterflies and water going up my spine and swirled a lil below my shoulder ..

It symbolizes freedom and a new beginning.... I'm only on my 1st phase so I need more coloring and highlighting.. Will show when it's done.. But so far it's beautiful....


----------



## Bagnista

ChristyR143 said:


> LMAO, okay Teresa!



I was gonna say the same thing..  ... and quoting from Teresa......


----------



## Bagnista

ShkBass said:


> so you're a bentley?
> what does are make those girls that get tattoos then? lol



Chevy's.......... lmao.....


----------



## Bagnista

...Oh and to the people that think tattoo's are suppose to be "inexpensive".. I say.. You get what you pay for.. 

My Tattoo artist charges $200 per hr... and he is worth EVERY PENNY!!!!!


----------



## meela188

bg263 said:


> never would get a tattoo...would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?


 
Why even come into this thread if you're going to post something like this???


----------



## Lady Stardust

Bagnista said:


> ...Oh and to the people that think tattoo's are suppose to be "inexpensive".. I say.. You get what you pay for..
> 
> My Tattoo artist charges $200 per hr... and he is worth EVERY PENNY!!!!!


  I agree, mine have been more on the expensive side as well (based on what my friends have told me they paid for theirs) but I don't care I know my shop is clean and I get along with every artist in there they know me, I know them, one adopted 2 of my cat's babies when she had them, I just like going there.  I have one friend who always wants hugely elaborate tattoos like really detailed color portraits etc (BIG ones too) and he never wants to pay more than like $200 for a tattoo (regardless of what it might be of or the size).  That's not even like oh so and so shop is too expensive that's just like wanting something for nothing, it's a little unrealistic.  He finds a way to get these tattoos for cheap to but like I'm sorry I personally can't sacrifice my comfort and or health to save money, tattoos cost money it is what it is.  I'm not saying don't shop around if you want to but like some people take the "I don't want to pay a lot" thing to extremes


----------



## Bagnista

Lady Stardust said:


> I agree, mine have been more on the expensive side as well (based on what my friends have told me they paid for theirs) but I don't care I know my shop is clean and I get along with every artist in there they know me, I know them, one adopted 2 of my cat's babies when she had them, I just like going there.  I have one friend who always wants hugely elaborate tattoos like really detailed color portraits etc (BIG ones too) and he never wants to pay more than like $200 for a tattoo (regardless of what it might be of or the size).  That's not even like oh so and so shop is too expensive that's just like wanting something for nothing, it's a little unrealistic.  He finds a way to get these tattoos for cheap to but like I'm sorry I personally can't sacrifice my comfort and or health to save money, tattoos cost money it is what it is.  I'm not saying don't shop around if you want to but like some people take the "I don't want to pay a lot" thing to extremes



I agree.. If I could pay $1000 plus for shoes.. I could pay the same if  not more for something that is going to be apart of me ..


----------



## MrsPink82

I have nothing against tattoos, just can't think of anything I'd want on my body for the rest of my life.  Maybe someday.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I'm new to this thread, but I just thought I would chime in. 

I want a tattoo on the inside of my forearm just below my elbow that quotes the line from Hamlet "This above all, To thine own self be true". I've wanted it for a while. Does that sound stupid? Be honest!


----------



## Bagnista

MrsPink82 said:


> I have nothing against tattoos, just can't think of anything I'd want on my body for the rest of my life.  Maybe someday.



I thought that also BUT when I saw the Lotus and water and learned the meaning.. I couldn't resist myself.. lol

Plus........ It hurts like a b&%ch!!!!!!!!!! and you HAVE TO continue until it's over... I thought I needed a volume!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Coach+Louislove said:


> I'm new to this thread, but I just thought I would chime in.
> 
> I want a tattoo on the inside of my forearm just below my elbow that quotes the line from Hamlet "This above all, To thine own self be true". I've wanted it for a while. Does that sound stupid? Be honest!


  I don't think that's stupid at all and anything that's important to you is worth getting   I love that area for a tattoo too!  
*
Bagnista*, lol I agree about the pain at least in certain spots but for me since all my tattoos are for important men in my life/male equals I just think about who the tattoo's for which helps me focus off the pain and makes it worth it


----------



## beachy10

Word


meela188 said:


> why even come into this thread if you're going to post something like this???


----------



## beachy10

Yep, if it's going to be on your body you should't cheap out on an "cheap" artist. 



Bagnista said:


> ...Oh and to the people that think tattoo's are suppose to be "inexpensive".. I say.. You get what you pay for..
> 
> My Tattoo artist charges $200 per hr... and he is worth EVERY PENNY!!!!!


----------



## pitterpatter

my newest tattoo symbolizes my family, there are 6 of us. each color is a birthstone and the diamond symbolizes the baby we lost (April birthstone).


----------



## BagloverBurr

I have 5 tattoos...and love everyone.  I think tattoos are beautiful!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

pitterpatter said:


> my newest tattoo symbolizes my family, there are 6 of us. each color is a birthstone and the diamond symbolizes the baby we lost (April birthstone).


 
Aww that is really beautiful! I love the symbolizm of it and it looks really great! I'm so sorry about the baby you lost


----------



## orinoco

Hey girls!!

Just got my first tattoo yesterday!  Doo Yoo Likey Me Tattoo? 




and i don't care what everyone says it hurt like a !@#$%^&*(!!!!!!!!!!!!

but in the end it was worth it 

p.s cherry blossoms for a new life, a new beginning~!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the cherry blossoms! I think I am getting my next one on my foot.


----------



## terebina786

I have an "H" on the back of my neck. Its the first initial of my first name and I love it.  I have really long hair so no one really sees it when my hair's up but when they do its such a surprise.


----------



## ildera5

^^ Cool!  I have 3 tattoos as well and have been thinking about having my next one on the back of my neck.  I know that this one will be more painful than the rest -- I am SUCH a baby, but I know that I will love the finished product, so that is what gets me through it !


----------



## VanessaJean

I have an Egyptian ankh on the back of my neck and it was not painfull at all. One of my least painfull ones for sure.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

OK so today I was thinking, I still like the Shakespeare quote idea (see my earlier post). But now I am thinking, maybe a maple leaf, symbolizing my country? What do you think of this? Where would be the best place to get it? Sorry, I am new to tattoos!


----------



## beachy10

How big do you want it? If it's going to be small maybe the ankle, wrist, back of neck. If really large you could do the shoulder blade, lower back or hip




Coach+Louislove said:


> OK so today I was thinking, I still like the Shakespeare quote idea (see my earlier post). But now I am thinking, maybe a maple leaf, symbolizing my country? What do you think of this? Where would be the best place to get it? Sorry, I am new to tattoos!



I respect that. They are not for everyone. No point getting one just because other people do. You have to really want it.



MrsPink82 said:


> I have nothing against tattoos, just can't think of anything I'd want on my body for the rest of my life. Maybe someday.



Sounds nice. I want to get a some flowers and butterflies on my back. I found an artist that does painterly- no black outline style and it just looks so soft and pretty. Can't wait but she's all booked up for 2010.



Bagnista said:


> I just got one.. It's a Lotus Flower with butterflies and water going up my spine and swirled a lil below my shoulder ..
> 
> It symbolizes freedom and a new beginning.... I'm only on my 1st phase so I need more coloring and highlighting.. Will show when it's done.. But so far it's beautiful....



There are lots. What kind of tattoo are you looking to get- color, black&grey, japanese, old school, painterly, cartooney, realistic?



lcarlson90 said:


> Does anyone know of a good tattoo shop in Los Angeles?



That's nice. Like the colors and the diamond.



Coach+Louislove said:


> Aww that is really beautiful! I love the symbolizm of it and it looks really great! I'm so sorry about the baby you lost


----------



## Lady Stardust

ildera5 said:


> ^^ Cool!  I have 3 tattoos as well and have been thinking about having my next one on the back of my neck.  I know that this one will be more painful than the rest -- I am SUCH a baby, but I know that I will love the finished product, so that is what gets me through it !


  The one I have on the back of my neck hurt the least actually it really didn't bother me at all.  My killer one was the inner wrist


----------



## bridurkin

pitterpatter said:


> my newest tattoo symbolizes my family, there are 6 of us. each color is a birthstone and the diamond symbolizes the baby we lost (April birthstone).


 
I love your tattoo and what it symbolizes!  I am sorry for your loss, but you picked a beautiful way to represent it.


----------



## `JeNNY

*Got my first tattoo almost 2 weeks ago... 
Orgullo (pronounced OR-GOO-YO) is Spanish for pride















It's still healing... and it's brighter now... 
I chose hot pink ink lol.
I  it!*​


----------



## alliemia

I have 2.  My first I got at 16 using a fake ID...naughty, I was.
It's a rose on front left shoulder. Second is on back right shoulder and is a water sprite, much like the serendipity characters.


----------



## Jessie Anne

I got my first one just over a year ago- it's a variation of the rosary, around my ankle.




The day I got it done.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*~~I have 6 Tattoo's...2 on my right upper arm, 1 each side of my chest, they are smaller, 1 on my right shoulder, my name in chinese, and 1 on my right ankle, 2 older girl's names~~I want another on my other ankle with my 2 youngest childrens names, and a scorpio on my neck!(I'm Scorpio)I do love my Tattoos, I think they are a great form of art and mine can be covered if need be*


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I have one that I got when I was 21 (I'm 39 now); a cupid w/a jester's hat on.  The idea was to have an angel on my shoulder reminding me to find the humor in everything.  I loved it when it was pristine and my skin was a lot more supple.  These days, I get nostalgic looking at it and remembering the 21 yr girl who came up with that credo, but wish I had found a different way to express it.  Okay, I really wish I had the same tits I had when I was 21, but what can you do?


----------



## OOLALAAH

Here is a pic of a few tats I have- I also have a mermaid with bubbles, an orchid flower,fairies on my butt (I designed it myself), and the two in this pic. 






The lotus actually started out as a japanese symbol for determination then I added the cherry tree blossoms (that a guy did a crappy job on)...so I went to have another artist fix it -he did good- and then he added the lotus.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous!! Wow!


----------



## rockhollow

I've got 3 tattoos right now. I am waiting to get a new tattoo next month. The artist I want is booked for months. I have been waiting since March for my new tattoo.

My first tattoo is a moon with stars on my upper arm. I had it done 37 years ago. Way back then, woman and tattoos were fairy rare - at least in my area.
I went to two different tattoo places in Vancouver and they wouldn't tattoo a woman.
Ended up going to Seattle and having it done. It was quite an adventure at the time.

My other tattoos are stars on my back and lower arm that I had done about 30 years ago.
God I'm old.
But now at 52, I'm so excited to be having a huge star system on my arm. Right from the top where my original moon is, to my hand.

I have always loved tattoos and I think mine look as good today as they did when I have them done so many years ago.


----------



## jennarae86

I got my first tattoo about a month ago. It says breathe on my wrist. The reason why I chose the word was because I've had a lot of things go on in my life (health wise with my aunt and mom getting ill) and other things. Whenever I see it, I remind myself to take a step back, relax, breathe  and be grateful for everything I have.


----------



## sally.m

^^^^ I like this one! Lovely Jennarae, So simple.


----------



## ambicion6

I just got this one almost 4 months ago. 

rib tattoo

all I ever wanted
all I ever needed
is here in my arms

favorite line from my favorite song by my all time favorite band

the line is from Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode.


----------



## ambicion6

`JeNNY said:


> *Got my first tattoo almost 2 weeks ago... *
> 
> *Orgullo (pronounced OR-GOO-YO) is Spanish for pride*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *It's still healing... and it's brighter now... *
> *I chose hot pink ink lol.*
> 
> *I  it!*​


 
I think we used the same font 
I love the word you chose. me encanta!


----------



## natt33

*never - ever !!!*


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lovely new additions everyone!
I'm currently craving another couple... 

2 pink hearts on my foot and a mehndi style circle on the middle of my back or on my ribs like where the bra strap sits in full colour! Can't wait!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I agree, makes me want to go out and get a Tat NOW!


----------



## baghag411

Here's my new addition that I just got Friday night . . . I also have a mehndi style ankle bracelet as well, but that's about 3 years old now.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*baghag411* Beautiful "M"! And I would love to see that ankle tatt!!! So obsessed with mehndi type things atm! lol


----------



## GingerSnap527

I stumbled into this thread, but it quickly drew me in. I love the stories that you all have surrounding your tattoos, and I also admire that you could deal with the needle! I could never commit to having a true tattoo, but if I did it would be this breast cancer butterfly I found on a different forum ages ago.

Maybe I'll get it done in henna, or something else temporary.


----------



## baghag411

That's how I got started with tattoos.  I found that I got the same henna tattoo over and over, so I just decided to do the real deal.  

Let's just say that tatooing is not the worst pain in the world. . . You can do it!!


----------



## baghag411

Will do!  I'll get my DD to snap a shot. . .



lisalovesshoes said:


> *baghag411* Beautiful "M"! And I would love to see that ankle tatt!!! So obsessed with mehndi type things atm! lol


----------



## baghag411

.


----------



## ColdSteel

I got another one in July. It's of Mr. Saturn, a little character from the game series Earthbound. Seems silly but that little game changed my life. It's goofy, it's heartbreaking... just like life. It brightens my day and makes my heart fill with joy to see the little red balloon (he uses it to catch birds) winding up my arm. 

It's a nice contrast to my left arm (the one with Saul Bass' Golden Arm) which was all about my recovery in dealing with an addiction and panic attacks when I was 14-15. You can go your life and think "Oh, I'm too good for that, it will never happen to me," and then you'll find yourself digging for your last pill that must have fallen out in the lining of your purse only to find out it's an old nasty hairy altoid. I saw the parallels of my withdrawal and descent into panic attacks alongside the withdrawal scene in Golden Arm. And that was when I realized that I did have a problem and I couldn't keep denying it. 











He didn't hurt too bad. Certain parts (like his hair and eyebrows) did, though. I'd like to get more Earthbound related goodies someday.


----------



## VanessaJean

Made my next appt for October 8th. So excited to get my coverup done!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

love all of these tattoos!


----------



## knasarae

I have a tatt on my left shoulder blade.  It's my family coat of arms... took 2.5 hours but it was worth it!  I got it right after I turned 18 (I'm 30) so it's faded now.  I keep saying I'm gonna get it touched up but I just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## OOLALAAH

Baghagg - I love the M and the font is so pretty!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Just done 4 hours ago!
It's my first color tattoo.... And yes, it hurted like b***h! My rib and wrist tatts weren't anywhere near as bad!!! It's all worth the pain though.. I love it so much!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Very pretty! Take good care of her


----------



## knasarae

lisalovesshoes said:


> Just done 4 hours ago!
> It's my first color tattoo.... And yes, it hurted like b***h! My rib and wrist tatts weren't anywhere near as bad!!! It's all worth the pain though.. I love it so much!!


 
I like it!  I hear foot tattoos are a beyotch!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

knasarae said:


> I like it!  I hear foot tattoos are a beyotch!!


Are they more painful than the spine?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Depends on how close to the bone they are.  They're hard to maintain, though - used to be that a lot of shops wouldn't tattoo feet in the past.


----------



## godsgirl619




----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks ladies!

They did warn me that ink on foot tattoos tend to bleed after awhile with the amount of pressure they're on everyday... But this one being quite high up shouldn't be too bad, especially with the bold outline in a darker color! I don't wear closed in shoes that go up that high anyway so friction, which is the biggest no no, hopefully shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## courtneyh

godsgirl619 said:


>



What is the one on your shoulder/arm?!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Congrats lisa! I hear the foot is painful because of all the nerves and lack of fat, plus the fun of walking and trying to find shoes that won't hurt you.

Godsgirl, those are beautiful! I love the second piece on your shoulder and arm.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I have gone through every page and admired all of your tattoos! Fab ladies! I have attached pictures of a few of mine. Sorry for the bad lighting my DH was taking them with my iphone! The photos of the one on my foot and the one on my back were taken right after the tattoo was done (hence the reason the areas are shiny and look swollen). My DH and I  both have the D for our last name, same font etc on our left wrist (we had it done while on our first vacation together to NYC ).


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

lisalovesshoes said:


> Just done 4 hours ago!
> It's my first color tattoo.... And yes, it hurted like b***h! My rib and wrist tatts weren't anywhere near as bad!!! It's all worth the pain though.. I love it so much!!


Love this! I am a pinkaholic and love how it looks on your foot!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

You girls are making me want a foot tat now, and I swore I'd never get another one.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Ilovehandbags27* thanks!! I was hoping for more hot pink in the shading but this actually looks great!! And the outline is actually red but on my skin tone it looks more like hot pink! Glad she conned me into going red! 

*BourgeoisStoner* I swore after my rib tatt (which was my first) I would never get another one.... now I've got 5 more LOL


----------



## etoile_30

godsgirl619 said:


>



These are so beautiful and special to you by the sounds of it


----------



## godsgirl619

courtneyh said:


> What is the one on your shoulder/arm?!!



Its a color piece from a piece of artwork by Alphonso Mucha!


----------



## Dancechika24

Great thread! I just found it and have been looking through...everyone has some really nice pieces!

I have 3 little ones:

1) My first one which I got with my mom lol when I was 18. She picked it out, she thought that if she came with me and was supportive then i would never do it again lol. It's a small abstract butterfly on my ankle.
2) My second I got at 19 after much thinking and designing. I came up with an aries sign intertwined with flowers. It's on my lower hip.
3) My third I got randomly with my friend after finals were over with one semester (I think I was 20). It's just some flowers on my foot to match the ones on my hip. My friend was so crazy she got a dragon on her chooochaa (and it was her 1st tattoo!!!) Her reasoning was that she didn't want her parents to find out lol and that was the only place that would always be covered.

Pics coming soon...


----------



## Chrystal162

It seems I posted this somewhere else a long time ago, but here are my two tatts . . . the rose is on my left shoulder blade, and the ivy vine is around my right upper arm. The ivy was a reproduction of an actual ivy (same size, even!) from a topiary plant that someone gave me years ago, but didn't live long. I plucked one of the last leaves just before going off to the tattoo parlor!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I thought someone had a Believe tattoo are their wrist.. can you help me find it ...


----------



## VanessaJean

My appt for my coverup is Friday. I am really excited.


----------



## nrose

As of now I only have one 
It was a graduation gift from my sister who has a matching one (we share a birthday). It's the number "22" inverted to form a heart with a series of "22" within it; mine is on the inside of my left arm.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*VanessaJean* I love that feeling too! What are you getting??

*nrose* that is gorgeous!

My two hearts are healing well now... it was oozing plasma for a week after so it scabbed unlike my other tatts, I was a bit worried at one point because the top of the two hearts were very sore and still oozing and was very red around it.. The whole time I was hoping it wasn't infected! But I then realised it was just bruising because it turned purpley green a few days later! She must've just overworked the red outline on those corners! It's still shiny at them moment, so I'll take a pic after it's healed! I might need to have it re-touched as the pastel pink fill isn't as even as I would like!


----------



## justwatchin

ColdSteel said:


> He didn't hurt too bad. Certain parts (like his hair and eyebrows) did, though. I'd like to get more Earthbound related goodies someday.



I love this one!


----------



## VanessaJean

I am getting my biohazard covered up with a black and purple rose.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Lovely! I love the one Kim from LA Ink has on her shoulder!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yes, that's pretty much what I want. I can't wait!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just got this done last night. it was still bloody...i plan to get my stars filled in soon, i am thinking pink teal and purple


----------



## aclineo

i've always wanted at least a couple of tattoos but my skin is SO sensitive that i'm paranoid that it'll get infected so i'm probably not gonna get one


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*BagloverBurr* That is really really cute! I like! Is that on your foot? 

Aww *aclineo*... sensitive skin has no correlation to getting infections! The number 1 cause of infections is dirty needles at the shop... (well.. besides rubbing unsanitary stuff on it on purpose!! LOL) So if you pick the right shop, with the right aftercare it's no hassle at all! Just wash morning and night and keep up with the aftercare lotion.. that's it! Some people even have the LITFA (Leave It The F**K Alone) method with tatts... 

I was worried that my foot tatt would get infected cos I stupidly went to a carnival 2 days after I got it done and the place was just full of sand, dirt and lord knows what else! Especially around the farm areas.. and it turned out a-okay! :okay:


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ yeah its my foot, I dont know why it looks like maybe my hand, odd angle i guess.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ladies and gents,  Just a note.  A lot of posters are writing about bleeding when they get their tatts.  I do not think scabbing and bleeding is normal with a GOOD artist.  An experienced artist should have a light touch.  It should not hurt and it should not bleed or scab.  If you have had a bleeding, scabbing or painful experience I would find a new artist.  I have a great artist in the New Jersey area if anyone needs a referral.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I think it depends on the area of the tattoo.  I've never really had bleeding but scabbing is normal, that's how the tattoo heals, it has to scab up, itch like crazy, then fall off and what's left is the real tattoo, under the skin.  Or are you talking about a different kind of scabbing maybe?


----------



## VanessaJean

My coverup appt is tomorrow. I am really excited!


----------



## BagloverBurr

my foot is the only one that has ever bleed, i think its because the skin is so thin there.


----------



## courtneyh

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I think it depends on the area of the tattoo.  I've never really had bleeding but scabbing is normal, that's how the tattoo heals, it has to scab up, itch like crazy, then fall off and what's left is the real tattoo, under the skin.  Or are you talking about a different kind of scabbing maybe?



A tattoo should NEVER scab. It should be kept moist at all times. It will start to flake like dry skin but it should never ever get to the point where it scabs. It is not at all good for the tattoo.

Some areas do bleed, which is normal. Slight bleeding is normal.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Over moisturising it isn't good as well though, it might even harbor germs.  It should never scab like a cut or any other wound but a sunburn like peeling is fine! My foot tatt was slightly thicker than that but it fell off by itself after 3-4 days...

Slight bleeding is normal but should not be continuous!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I've never heard about tattoos not scabbing, in fact I've been told the exact opposite, that's how they heal.  All mine have scabbed and are perfect  And I do keep them moisturized after I get them.  Maybe my definition of scabbing is different though?  I mean when it gets kind of dry and flaky (while still moisturizing), not puffy big scabs


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Yep, that's my definition of scabbing too.. 

Here's a pic... there's a couple of spots left on the big heart... this kind of scabbing with a thin shiny film of dry skin is normal... as you can see the area is still quite bruised! 



Not this sort of scab...


----------



## Lady Stardust

lisalovesshoes said:


> ^^ Yep, that's my definition of scabbing too..
> 
> Here's a pic... there's a couple of spots left on the big heart... this kind of scabbing with a thin shiny film of dry skin is normal... as you can see the area is still quite bruised!


  Yeah, this is what I mean, not the second one


----------



## sillywahine

okay I know this is a weird question but has anybody here have gotten a tattoo and an electrolysis? I am planning to get a tattoo right below my right chest.
I have been getting electroysis and my god the pain is cruel...just curious to see how it compares to tattoos....


----------



## VanessaJean

All of my tats have scabbed.


----------



## ColdSteel

Scabbing is a normal part of the tattoo process but it shouldn't look obviously infected. It will ooze lymph (a clearish fluid) as it heals. The tattoo on my left bicep, which is a bit smaller than the one on my right, only bled a little. There are a couple large areas of ink on my right arm one and those seemed to bleed the most.


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm covered....

half sleeve, calf piece, bicep, foot.


----------



## VanessaJean

Post pics of your work *ashley*!


----------



## VanessaJean

Pic of my coverup tat from yesterday-
Before-


----------



## VanessaJean

Outline and blackwork done-


----------



## VanessaJean

Finished-


----------



## ladyash

ohhh I love the rose!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! Me too!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*VanessaJean* that looks amaaaaaaazing!!!!!!!! Absolutely love it! Congrats!!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

VanessaJean said:


> Outline and blackwork done-



WOW.  That is so freakin beautiful - like, can't-stop-staring-beautiful.  I'm sure the violet is so much more amazing in person.

How many sittings?


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks doll.  



lisalovesshoes said:


> *VanessaJean* that looks amaaaaaaazing!!!!!!!! Absolutely love it! Congrats!!


 
Thanks so much. The purple is much brighter in person. It was just one sitting. Took about an hour and a half. So excited. I can't wait to get more work done. I have 7 pieces right now. Can't wait to get more. 



BourgeoisStoner said:


> WOW. That is so freakin beautiful - like, can't-stop-staring-beautiful. I'm sure the violet is so much more amazing in person.
> 
> How many sittings?


----------



## M1N13GG

very nice tatts x i have started a full music based sleeve with the song lyrics "if you've got no kind words to say, then you should say nothing more at all."          http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50280566145471.503800.781260470&ref=fbx_album http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50280566145471.503800.781260470&ref=fbx_album http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50280566145471.503800.781260470&ref=fbx_album   hope you like them


----------



## lil_peanut

Vanessa, that is beautiful!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* Peanut*!!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Wow, that's a lot of color in in a pretty soft spot.   What kind of aftercare program do you use?


----------



## sofakingsweet

gorgeous pieces, everyone. here's one of mine.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

sofakingsweet said:


> gorgeous pieces, everyone. here's one of mine.


Amazing!


----------



## VanessaJean

My aftercare involves washing it with babywash and using moisturizer when it starts to peel. 

Love the ribs tat! Did it hurt a lot? I am getting my ribs done next.


----------



## sofakingsweet

it did hurt.. quite a bit. my tattoo artist right away told me to prepare myself. he wasn't kidding. but it went quick. it took 30 minutes, maybe. he took breaks so i could breathe, i didn't even have to ask and they helped A LOT.

it was worth it!  can't wait to see yours!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks for the info. I am hoping to get mine after Xmas.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have 5 tattoos.  One is a black cat on the lower back of my left calf.  I got the cat as a tattoo because that is the astrological sign of the Vietnamese year that I was born.  The second one is a dark angel on my upper left arm.  That one was my first tattoo, and means alot to me.  I had a chinese character of "wisdom through philosophy" tattooed between it's wings.  I have purple roses covering much of my upper right arm, and I am thinking about expanding this to be a half-sleeve.  I also have a pair of raven wings on my back, and that one is my newest and my favorite.


----------



## VanessaJean

Do you have any pics? Your tats sound gorgeous.


----------



## xxEVILOLIVExx

I have lots of tattoos:  two full sleeves, chest, back of my neck, and a "tramp stamp", lol.   I'd like to get a back piece eventually...perhaps of an octypus.  I have mostly nature and animal related stuff.  My husband wants me to get his name tattooed, but I'm pretty adamant about NOT doing that.


----------



## lil_peanut

I'm starting to get the urge again...I always get something done around the Thanksgiving weekend so I'm thinking this year won't be any different.

I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## chloe_chea

I have a few tattoos.. or you can say one big one. To be honest, ever since I've became a mother I have almost "forgotten" that I have any tattoos because they are all on my back (did this on purpose so I can cover it up whenever it was appropriate..). I don't feel comfortable being seen with my tattoos showing and being with my 18 month old daughter. Does anyone else who is a parent feel this way? I got my tattoos a few years before I ever thought I would settle down and have a kid, and now I would spend at least 20 minutes in my closet finding the right clothes to cover up my entire back before i take my daughter to daycare! 

Here are a few pictures of what's on my back..

This is before everything got colored in..





After..


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the peacock. I have been thinking of getting one!


----------



## ladyash

I think your back tats are beautiful! I would show them off! Lot's of parents have tattoos now. I think it's becoming the norm now.


----------



## chloe_chea

it is becoming the norm, its true. However, I don't think that any of the parents (with the exception of a few younger dads ive seen around) have tattoos at my daughter's daycare, most of them are also much older than me so it makes me feel self conscious to even let people know I have any tattoos!


----------



## Mrs H

I love tattoos, I have 5. An art deco woman's face on my back, a panther on my hip, a unicorn on my inner thigh, a dragon on my arm and an Egytian theme across my ribs


----------



## nekonat

OMG! I love your peacock! I'm thinking of getting a Phoenix on my back


----------



## chloe_chea

Thank you guys =)


----------



## LVhousewife

chloe_chea I agree. I unfortunately made the decision at a young age to get tattoos all over my arms. Now I have a 1 yr old and another on the way. Personally, it's incredibly embarrassing for me to wear t shirts. I always have to wear long sleeves or sweaters and it's hard in the summer. My clothing options are so limited and I'm actually really depressed over my tattoos. At the time I was in a state of mind where I just didn't care about what people thought, and I didn't think about my future. Now as a Mother and Wife, I don't feel being covered in tattoos is appropriate or acceptable for the lifestyle I want to live, or the way I want to raise my children. I'm worried they will get made fun of, or have less friends because parents may look at me and tell their kids to stay away. I want to be taken seriously, I want people to respect me, I want to look classy and elegant, prim and proper, dainty and sophisticated. Having huge tattoos that go all down my arms just isn't giving me that look. LOL. So hopefully when I have thousands upon thousands of dollars, I'll get them all removed. Until then, it's sweaters for me!
(It's just my personal feeling, I'm not trying to get anyone with tattoos all riled up.)


----------



## .pursefiend.

that peacock is BEAUTIFUL! How long did it take?


----------



## schadenfreude

The peacock is stunning - something to show off, not cover up!


----------



## chloe_chea

LVhousewife said:


> chloe_chea I agree. I unfortunately made the decision at a young age to get tattoos all over my arms. Now I have a 1 yr old and another on the way. Personally, it's incredibly embarrassing for me to wear t shirts. I always have to wear long sleeves or sweaters and it's hard in the summer. My clothing options are so limited and I'm actually really depressed over my tattoos. At the time I was in a state of mind where I just didn't care about what people thought, and I didn't think about my future. Now as a Mother and Wife, I don't feel being covered in tattoos is appropriate or acceptable for the lifestyle I want to live, or the way I want to raise my children. I'm worried they will get made fun of, or have less friends because parents may look at me and tell their kids to stay away. I want to be taken seriously, I want people to respect me, I want to look classy and elegant, prim and proper, dainty and sophisticated. Having huge tattoos that go all down my arms just isn't giving me that look. LOL. So hopefully when I have thousands upon thousands of dollars, I'll get them all removed. Until then, it's sweaters for me!
> (It's just my personal feeling, I'm not trying to get anyone with tattoos all riled up.)



*LV_housewife*, I REALLY truly feel your pain and I am with you 100% on the way you view them right now. When I got my tattoos I was around 19, and I thought I would not regret it (I mean, what did i know at that time). The people I knew at the time all had tattoos and it was not a big deal. I had in mind that I wouldn't be having kids until after at least being 30 years old and that's just not what happened. I'm 23 now and have a 18 month old baby girl. I no longer live in a trendy apartment complex with bars and trendy restaurants around my home. I now live in the suburbs surrounded by upper middle class families and I feel embarrassed to have anyone know that I have tattoos. Though I'm only 23, I am being judged by mothers much older than me, and I don't want them to view me as any less just because of what I have on my back. It's really easy for me to cover up my tattoo, so I feel for you on having a sleeve because you are just that much more restricted to what you get to wear. I want to appear elegant and sophisticated now that I am a mother, I don't want to look "hip" or cool at all. Glad to know I'm not alone out here! However, LV_housewife, I know someone who had sleeves and gotten them lasered off, and it is not a pretty picture. It is insanely painful, and it is a really frightening thing to see on someone (your skin will look like it has boils all over) and you might even scare your children. Even after that person got it done, you can still see the tattoos. Hopefully they're going to come out with a more sophisticated method to tattoo removal but I just wanted to throw in my 2 cents as well. In the meantime, try not to be over-conscious about your tattoos when you are with your children and know that your kids will love you for you and not ever be ashamed of you


----------



## chloe_chea

.pursefiend. said:


> that peacock is BEAUTIFUL! How long did it take?



*pursefiend*, the tattoo took about 26 hours I believe. The wings and the bottom part with japanese letters were done in Tokyo, which took about 7 hours. The rest was done in about 26 hours spread out in 4 sessions.


----------



## LVhousewife

chloe_chea it's nice to know I'm not alone on feeling this way. Like you, I also live in the subs with upper middle class, and I do feel judged by the older Mothers - I am only 25 and had my first at 24. I already get judged for my "younger" age and for looking even younger. 
 Yes, I know it's incredibly painful, I hear it's worse than actually getting the tattoos - and that hurt! I heard it takes up to or even over 7 sessions to have them removed and with the pain and boils, it sounds like such torture! Not to mention, so costly.. And also, I heard that even after the laser sessions, you have scars instead of tattoos. So Yes, I really do hope they come out with a better method. I heard that there's a tattoo artist that can match the color of your skin with ink, and just tattoo over the tattoos so it just blends in with your skin tone. I have to do more research on that but it sounds better than laser removal.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Soooo, Im planning my next one.  

I want to get just a line drawing of a pistol on my side.  Mainly because my entire life everyone always calls/comments about what a "little pistol" I am.  So, I would like to get a little pistol as a symbol of my personality and hopefully be able to look back some day when Im old and smile and think, "Man, what a handful I was.  What a fantastic life Ive had, what a little pistol".


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I have a Libra scale on my back (right side) and "Think of yesterday without regrets and tomorrow without fear" on my inner left wrist in beautiful handwriting. I like more discreet tattoos, so they are both pretty small, but proportionate.


----------



## chloe_chea

LVhousewife said:


> chloe_chea it's nice to know I'm not alone on feeling this way. Like you, I also live in the subs with upper middle class, and I do feel judged by the older Mothers - I am only 25 and had my first at 24. I already get judged for my "younger" age and for looking even younger.
> Yes, I know it's incredibly painful, I hear it's worse than actually getting the tattoos - and that hurt! I heard it takes up to or even over 7 sessions to have them removed and with the pain and boils, it sounds like such torture! Not to mention, so costly.. And also, I heard that even after the laser sessions, you have scars instead of tattoos. So Yes, I really do hope they come out with a better method. I heard that there's a tattoo artist that can match the color of your skin with ink, and just tattoo over the tattoos so it just blends in with your skin tone. I have to do more research on that but it sounds better than laser removal.



I look a lot younger than my age as well. And with tv shows like "teen mom" being so well known, I often feel like the other much older mothers are looking at me like I am barely out of high school with a kid when I am not that young at all but I am petite and have younger features so I try to make up for it by dressing "older". Anyway, yes hopefully there are better methods later, because with scars instead of tattoos, that will just bring more attention to your arms than anything else!


----------



## juicyincouture

I adore tattoos. Done properly it's a work of art! I currently have a tiny butterfly but I also want two more: One on my rib cage and another on my wrist. I admire women with sleeves of tattoos because it definitely challenges society's image of what is beautiful for females. As you can see my avatar is Kat Von D


----------



## Lady Stardust

LVhousewife said:


> chloe_chea I agree. I unfortunately made the decision at a young age to get tattoos all over my arms. Now I have a 1 yr old and another on the way. Personally, it's incredibly embarrassing for me to wear t shirts. I always have to wear long sleeves or sweaters and it's hard in the summer. My clothing options are so limited and I'm actually really depressed over my tattoos. At the time I was in a state of mind where I just didn't care about what people thought, and I didn't think about my future. Now as a Mother and Wife, I don't feel being covered in tattoos is appropriate or acceptable for the lifestyle I want to live, or the way I want to raise my children. I'm worried they will get made fun of, or have less friends because parents may look at me and tell their kids to stay away. I want to be taken seriously, I want people to respect me, I want to look classy and elegant, prim and proper, dainty and sophisticated. Having huge tattoos that go all down my arms just isn't giving me that look. LOL. So hopefully when I have thousands upon thousands of dollars, I'll get them all removed. Until then, it's sweaters for me!
> (It's just my personal feeling, I'm not trying to get anyone with tattoos all riled up.)


  I'm sorry to hear that, *LVhousewife*.  I know it's a personal thing for you and I understand where you're coming from but I have tattoos and I still feel very girly and glamorous and elegant and all the rest.  I also want children and to be fully in the "mother" image I guess you can call it...but with my tattoos since I'm proud of them and what they represent.  I think we're all different, I was worried before I got mine that I would feel less girly and dresses wouldn't look as nice anymore but it hasn't been true for me I still feel as dainty and feminine as ever.  If you want to get them removed though I think that's fine as long as it's what YOU want and not only because other people will think you're this or that.  Tattoos, clothes, jewelry, make up, none of that has anything to do with being a good mother, and if people really can't get past that they're shallow


----------



## VanessaJean

Great post!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, *LVhousewife*.  I know it's a personal thing for you and I understand where you're coming from but I have tattoos and I still feel very girly and glamorous and elegant and all the rest.  I also want children and to be fully in the "mother" image I guess you can call it...but with my tattoos since I'm proud of them and what they represent.  I think we're all different, I was worried before I got mine that I would feel less girly and dresses wouldn't look as nice anymore but it hasn't been true for me I still feel as dainty and feminine as ever.  If you want to get them removed though *I think that's fine as long as it's what YOU want and not only because other people will think you're this or that*.  Tattoos, clothes, jewelry, make up, none of that has anything to do with being a good mother, and *if people really can't get past that they're shallow*


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Hi All! I just wanted to share my new tattoo I got on Friday. It's done in only white ink!


----------



## razorkiss58

Pretty I have a hard time with white ink never stays long


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

joyceluvsbags said:


> Hi All! I just wanted to share my new tattoo I got on Friday. It's done in only white ink!


Thats amazing. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

razorkiss58 said:


> Pretty I have a hard time with white ink never stays long



Thanks! My artist said that I will most likely need a touch up in 6 weeks and he used a thicker ink that he said should really stay. So I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Thats amazing. Thanks so much for posting!



Thank you!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*joyceluvsbags* very nice!!! 

I love white tatts! I have 2 myself  Mine had to be touched up twice but my first one is about 5 years old now and still looks great!


----------



## ladyash

I love it!!!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

lisalovesshoes said:


> *joyceluvsbags* very nice!!!
> 
> I love white tatts! I have 2 myself  Mine had to be touched up twice but my first one is about 5 years old now and still looks great!



Thank you! Cool I would love to see how one looks healed, all the pics I've found online are of new ones so there is really no way to tell how it will look once its done.

Mine is at that yucky ugly stage right now. Would you mind posting a pic of yours please?


----------



## OOLALAAH

chloe_chea said:


> it is becoming the norm, its true. However, I don't think that any of the parents (with the exception of a few younger dads ive seen around) have tattoos at my daughter's daycare, most of them are also much older than me so it makes me feel self conscious to even let people know I have any tattoos!


 
I have the same issue but not because I have kids but because my parents do not know I have any tattoos & either does any of my extended family. I have had some of them for yrs. I have to spend extra time getting ready because I don't want them to see my ink. They would be beyond livid. Anyways, I only see them once a week but still. I also got mine in places I can cover up whenever necessary so I know how you feel.


----------



## nomorerack

i wanted to have one on my back but i cant seem to find the perfect design,.. and im nervous as well,..lol


----------



## Omaha_2072

Popping in to share the progress of my on going ink...

Pix was taken while I was in the tattoo shop so my foot was swollen. I'm almost finished on my foot piece. I'm going to take it up my ankle a bit & then it will be complete. I've had the color done twice so far on it to make it more bright.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Progression of my back piece... 

These pix are from this past summer. I've had a little more done on my back since then. This piece isn't complete either. But I'm stuck on any futher ideas for it at the moment. I need to fomulate a new plan before I go back for more.


----------



## Kimmi

^Wow it looks so delicate and pretty! I love the colours you chose.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Omaha_2072 said:


> Popping in to share the progress of my on going ink...
> 
> Pix was taken while I was in the tattoo shop so my foot was swollen. I'm almost finished on my foot piece. I'm going to take it up my ankle a bit & then it will be complete. I've had the color done twice so far on it to make it more bright.


WOW!! This is beautiful. I have one on my foot as well and it's no where near done like you I want to take it up my ankle and blend it with the one I have there. 

I just can't stand the pain!!! It is soo super painful.

I also am in love with your back piece that is just amazing!


----------



## Bubsy

No, I would never ruin my beautiful skin.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thank you! The pain from the tattoo on my foot was definitely intense. I started 1st with the names on my foot years ago. It's my children's names. I randomly got it done while vacationing in Las Vegas. I kept it just the names for a couple years. But then it started bothering me that my tattoos seemed somewhat random and un-orchestrated. So I added the flowers just this past year. The blue flowers are Puffy Aster Flowers which is September's birth flower (month that DD was born). And the orange/yellow flowers are Gladiolus Flowers which is August's birth flower (month that DS was born).

My back tattoos are a collaboration memorial piece to my mother who passed away back in 1990. If you look closely inside the individual leaves around my shoulders, you can see on the left is the date when she was born and the right is the date when she passed away. The dates are somewhat "hidden" on purpose.



joyceluvsbags said:


> WOW!! This is beautiful. I have one on my foot as well and it's no where near done like you I want to take it up my ankle and blend it with the one I have there.
> 
> I just can't stand the pain!!! It is soo super painful.
> 
> I also am in love with your back piece that is just amazing!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thank you!! Deciding on color combination was a VERY hard choice for me.




Kimmi said:


> ^Wow it looks so delicate and pretty! I love the colours you chose.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Bubsy said:


> No, I would never ruin my beautiful skin.



Art is subjective.  One person's "ruin" is another person's "beautify".


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Omaha_2072 said:


> Thank you! The pain from the tattoo on my foot was definitely intense. I started 1st with the names on my foot years ago. It's my children's names. I randomly got it done while vacationing in Las Vegas. I kept it just the names for a couple years. But then it started bothering me that my tattoos seemed somewhat random and un-orchestrated. So I added the flowers just this past year. The blue flowers are Puffy Aster Flowers which is September's birth flower (month that DD was born). And the orange/yellow flowers are Gladiolus Flowers which is August's birth flower (month that DS was born).
> 
> My back tattoos are a collaboration memorial piece to my mother who passed away back in 1990. If you look closely inside the individual leaves around my shoulders, you can see on the left is the date when she was born and the right is the date when she passed away. The dates are somewhat "hidden" on purpose.



Aww... I saw those dates and wondered what they were, but did not want to seem nosy and ask.

It's just so beautiful! The colors are stunning and the artist really did a great job.

Yes the same story goes for my foot, when I was 16 I got a design that just runs the top of my foot and then at 30 I felt the need to add to it and let me tell you the threshold of pain I had when I was 16 is not the same now!

For 2 years I have been putting it off ...... but I am planing to finish it next year in June for my birthday! I still have to come up with a way to blend them together and that changes often.

Congrats on your finished pieces they are amazing!


----------



## ladyash

OOLALAAH said:


> I have the same issue but not because I have kids but because my parents do not know I have any tattoos & either does any of my extended family. I have had some of them for yrs. I have to spend extra time getting ready because I don't want them to see my ink. They would be beyond livid. Anyways, I only see them once a week but still. I also got mine in places I can cover up whenever necessary so I know how you feel.



do we share the same parents?? LOL I was always told if I ever got a piercing or tattoo I wasn't welcome at home anymore...so they only know about my ear piercings my navel is hidden and they don't know and will never know about it! I am planning a tattoo soon too and that will be hidden as well because they would KILL me lol doesn't matter how old I am they would completely disown me if I was 50 and got a tattoo and showed them


----------



## VanessaJean

*Omaha *you have gorgeous work!


----------



## Omaha_2072

^^ Thanks so much VanessaJean! It means a lot to me when other tattoo enthusiasts appreciate my artwork. I have an amazing tattoo artist! I've invested a lot of thought, time & money into it. & I still feel like neither my foot or back are complete yet. I will make sure I continue to update this thread as I add to my pieces..


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Omaha* love your pieces! Can't wait to see more when you get them!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Thanks so much lisalovesshoes! My next addition is definitely in the works...



lisalovesshoes said:


> *Omaha* love your pieces! Can't wait to see more when you get them!


----------



## Lady Stardust

OOLALAAH said:


> I have the same issue but not because I have kids but because my parents do not know I have any tattoos & either does any of my extended family. I have had some of them for yrs. I have to spend extra time getting ready because I don't want them to see my ink. They would be beyond livid. Anyways, I only see them once a week but still. I also got mine in places I can cover up whenever necessary so I know how you feel.


  This reminds me of me lol.  As soon as I turned 18 I ran out and got my first and didn't tell my mom bc she'd be mad and it was winter so I was able to cover it up easily (on the back of my neck) for 4 months, then once at a school function she was sitting somewhat behind me and my dress was lower in the back than I thought and my friend was like "Umm...your mom is staring right at your tattoo" so I look back and sure enough she's moving her glasses and giving me a look.  I just smiled and waved at her like I had no idea what was going on lol.  Now she doesn't care, she still keeps saying "Oh don't get anymore!" after every new one i get but she gets over it


----------



## Omaha_2072

VanessaJean...

Beautiful open flower tattoo! Its so multi dimensional. I'm a sucker for flower tattoos.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I am in love with it. Have more planned to add to my collection of 8.


----------



## .pursefiend.

bulletproofsoul said:


> Art is subjective. One person's "ruin" is another person's "beautify".


 

good answer!


----------



## pradapuff

I have 11.... and plan to get more. I would LOVE to get eyeliner... but I have heard that it is not actually permenet and would need to be redone. Is this true? Also, if anyone has used the Kat Von D coverup from Sephora how did it work out for you? My employer has started making up new rules about visible tattoos, and I want to be prepared when they have "that coversation" with me.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ My sister had her top eyeliner done about 4 years ago... she said she'd rather give birth to her triplets again than get it done!   it's still looks good now though!

My mom and her sisters had theirs plus eyebrows done in the 80s... back when the black ink wasn't the best quality.. it's faded alot and without eyebrow pencil/eyeliner.. it just looks green! lol


----------



## bjayadesigns

pradapuff said:


> I have 11.... and plan to get more. I would LOVE to get eyeliner... but I have heard that it is not actually permenet and would need to be redone. Is this true? Also, if anyone has used the Kat Von D coverup from Sephora how did it work out for you? My employer has started making up new rules about visible tattoos, and I want to be prepared when they have "that coversation" with me.


 
I didnt know Kat Von D had coverup I may need to try that out.  I have 6 tattoos all are pretty well hidden tho


----------



## Indieana

I have a tattoo - still under construction from my right shoulder down to my hip - the only pic i have is before it came up to my shoulder - ribs only - i love it


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

For those interested in the Kat Von D cover-up I must say from my own experience it does not work for color tattoos. I have a swallow on my back that I wanted covered up for my wedding day and first thought of Kat Von D's cover-up. It was awful and did not work due to my tattoo having color. Hopefully you ladies have a better experience with it. I ended up using MAC cement paint. Honestly that did the trick with many layers of it including powder to soften the layers. If you would like I can dig up one of my pictures to share  Before and after pics!


----------



## bjayadesigns

^Id love to see before and after pics!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Lady Stardust said:


> This reminds me of me lol.  As soon as I turned 18 I ran out and got my first and didn't tell my mom bc she'd be mad and it was winter so I was able to cover it up easily (on the back of my neck) for 4 months, then once at a school function she was sitting somewhat behind me and my dress was lower in the back than I thought and my friend was like "Umm...your mom is staring right at your tattoo" so I look back and sure enough she's moving her glasses and giving me a look.  I just smiled and waved at her like I had no idea what was going on lol.  Now she doesn't care, she still keeps saying "Oh don't get anymore!" after every new one i get but she gets over it



LMAO that sounds just like my mom! Every time I tell her I'm getting one (I'm about to get my third one next week) she's like "Oh honey, why do you want another one? You shouldn't get any, please don't get anymore..."


----------



## razorkiss58

Indieana said:


> I have a tattoo - still under construction from my right shoulder down to my hip - the only pic i have is before it came up to my shoulder - ribs only - i love it



Wow that's so pretty, I have a koy fish on my rib cage and omg did that hurt but so worth it, needs to be touched up but I keep putting it off lol


----------



## Indieana

razorkiss58 said:


> Wow that's so pretty, I have a koy fish on my rib cage and omg did that hurt but so worth it, needs to be touched up but I keep putting it off lol




Thankyou!!!!
Me to - its been around 3 years of work so far!!! the most pain was the rib near my arm pit and the butterfly near my hip!!!


----------



## Chanel010

I have 6 tattoos. 

A daisy on my left ankle
A bow with my sons initals under it on my left inner wrist
A Celtic Eternity Knot on the back of my neck
A fairy on my upper back right under the knot
A flower on my right wrist that goes all the way around like a bracelet
My favorite is a bow on my right foot - A pink bow with Chanel C's attached to it, my husband drew this for me


----------



## I_heart

I have 5

A paw print on my hip
Vive el sueno of my left wrist
A small bow on my right wrist
"La vie est un voyage" with stars on my neck
and "one love" in hebrew on my ankle

Lots of writing, i've almost turned into a book


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Here are a few photos for your ladies to show the MAC paint cement to cover the tattoo...one shows the back of my dress. The swallow tattoo is right above the corset ribbon. You can really see how well it covered the tattoo. The other picture shows my initial D tattoo on my left wrist both DH and I have. Just thought I would include for you lovely ladies.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

*Here is one last picture I found that shows the beginning process of covering the tattoo during a trial run. I hope this helps as I went through a lot of trial and error to find something that worked and was waterproof for my wedding day. *


----------



## ghall

has anyone gotten a tattoo removed? i love most of my tattoos but not all of them.. there's one on my chest.. all black (chinese characters and a butterfly entire thing is about the size of a silver dollar) i want to get it removed.. but don't know how well tattoo removal really works???


----------



## princessDD

I had my eyeliner tatooed and maybe my eyebrows soon.


----------



## piratesbooty

Here is my latest tattoo. My tattoo artist still has some shading to do and is going to do the polka dots in white ink at my next session which will probably be in a month or so. It is on my lower back. I love it!







Sorry it is so big. I don't know how to make it smaller


----------



## lcarlson90

Here is my first tattoo.  It's on my shoulder blade.  I love it.


----------



## schadenfreude

ghall said:


> has anyone gotten a tattoo removed? i love most of my tattoos but not all of them.. there's one on my chest.. all black (chinese characters and a butterfly entire thing is about the size of a silver dollar) i want to get it removed.. but don't know how well tattoo removal really works???



It works really well, actually. You would be perfect for it because your tattoo is small and all black (colors don't come out as well). It's pricey, of course, takes a long time and hurts like hell... but it works.


----------



## etoile_30

lcarlson90 said:


> Here is my first tattoo.  It's on my shoulder blade.  I love it.



This is really sweet!


----------



## chantel

I had mine done almost 2 years ago. Sometimes I love it, sometimes I want to get it removed. I think I'm going to stick with as long as I 'can', but probably will get it removed before I become all wrinkled  

Here's a really bad pic..


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> *Here is one last picture I found that shows the beginning process of covering the tattoo during a trial run. I hope this helps as I went through a lot of trial and error to find something that worked and was waterproof for my wedding day. *


 
You were a beautiful bride!  Thanks for sharing the cover up product with us.  MAC really has the best products!  



lcarlson90 said:


> Here is my first tattoo. It's on my shoulder blade. I love it.


 
I LOVE it too!  So pretty.



chantel said:


> I had mine done almost 2 years ago. Sometimes I love it, sometimes I want to get it removed. I think I'm going to stick with as long as I 'can', but probably will get it removed before I become all wrinkled
> 
> Here's a really bad pic..
> 
> View attachment 1278700


 
I LOVE this one as well.  No need to ever remove it--that part of your bod won't ever become wrinkly!  So nice.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*chantel* I agree with DesigningStyle! I love it and your back won't wrinkle!


----------



## tmc089

I have a dove-ish bird on the inside of my left foot, I posted it somewhere way in the beginning of this thread, but once I save enough money I'm going to get a pretty big captain's anchor on the back of my right hip, the love handle area. I'm really excited and I can't wait!


----------



## knasarae

I do tattoo... I don't have too many shots of it, but found this one in my wedding pics.


----------



## chantel

*DesigningStyle* & *lisalovesshoes*: Thank you both so much  That IS a good point that back doesn't wrinkle..


----------



## lvpiggy

Just wanted to pop in and say all of the tattoos in here are gorgeous! I've wanted one since I was in junior high, but needles frighten me. I still have to close my eyes when I get shots :shame:

If I weren't such a total needle-phobic, I would love to get something like this:


----------



## .jourdyn.

Although I just got one in May (which I still haven't posted pictures for), I am already wanting another.

I'm planning this quote for my left side rib cage:
"I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul." 
Pretty much have wanted that quote since the first time I heard it.


----------



## VanessaJean

I am getting a new one in May for my grad gift.


----------



## knasarae

.jourdyn. said:


> Although I just got one in May (which I still haven't posted pictures for), I am already wanting another.
> 
> I'm planning this quote for my left side rib cage:
> "I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul."
> Pretty much have wanted that quote since the first time I heard it.



Invictus is one of my favorite poems.


----------



## HyPriestess.com

I have a tattoo on my butt! Long story...I was 16. It's a an open red rose and it's gorgeous, especially in a bikini


----------



## ColdSteel

Omaha, your tats are GORGEOUS! 

I forgot to post one I got back in november to add to my "Man with the Golden Arm"... arm.








It says "what's the harm?" which is a line in a song Sinatra did for the movie that never saw a release until a huge compilation of what I think was all his work. After two years of being nearly perfectly clean I went on a binge. when I used to slip up I'd punish myself and end up in a self-defeating cycle. But after that one, I picked myself up and moved on. I was amazed... I really have changed. I realized there's no point in working yourself up about the past and how if I didn't do it I would be perfectly fine. But you move on, taking it a day at a time. I got this a week later--it was my least painful despite being in the crook of my elbow.

He makes his own dreams,
His own paradise
But paradise is just a false alarm.
And no ones really sadder than
The man with the golden arm.

He buys every thrill,
And pays any price,
And thinks hes having fun,
And whats the harm?
Hes following the devils plan
The man with the golden arm.

What is that strange desire 
That sets his soul afire?
The hopeless need for it,
That makes him plead for it,
The walls start closing in,
The room begins to spin.
Theres no escape,
And theres no friend
How did it start?
Where will it end?

The ending is clear.
And not very nice.
A nameless grave beside some prison farm.
There is no story sadder than
The man with the golden arm.

But theres a chance that he 
Can shake the misery.
Thats if hes strong enough,
And fights it long enough.
The ones who do are rare,
But with some hope and prayer,
The nightmares gone,
And sos the end
Youll find the sun and walk among men.
And gone are the dreams.
The fools paradise.
The heaven that was just a false alarm.
And no ones really gladder than
The man with the golden arm.
The man with the golden arm.

Sorry about the wall of lyrics... I just feel so inspired by them. I saw Golden Arm when I was 14 and in denial that I too had a tendency towards dependence.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I have a new tatt idea brewing.......... will update!


----------



## VanessaJean

Me too!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I have only one tattoo I had gotten six years ago and was considering getting another one on my shoulder after school ends (Japanese style spider-chrysanthemum).  I was so positive I'd get this that I had sketches, print outs, money saved and everything.  Now, I don't feel the same way anymore.  I guess I'm at a different point in my life!

I have a fuschia pink fleur de lys on my right thigh/hip. It's not really at a good place to take pictures of! LOL


----------



## skphotoimages

Oh yeah..I've have several.  A cross and vines on one ankle, a beautiful scrolly gargoyle on my lower back, a butterfly on my lower right abdomen, a sleeping fairy on my right deltoid my daughters names and a star are above that, almost on my shoulder.  Then I have most of my left deltoid and shoulder covered with a black and grey painer style tattoo of two birds weathering a storm and two bird silhouette (daughters) flying carefree in the distance.
I'm an odd bird.  I think it's the artist in me.  I need to express things in art.  Yet then I like to spend money on really pretty things.  People don't know what to make of me...and I'm ok with that


----------



## j9g8rchic

^^  Sounds amazing.  I'd love to see pics.


----------



## skphotoimages

j9g8rchic said:


> ^^  Sounds amazing.  I'd love to see pics.


I'll try to work on that.  I've been meaning to get a picture of the birds.


----------



## bjayadesigns

I have posted in here before but never told about my tattoos.  I have 6.  My first one is my grandmothers name JEAN on my right upper arm.  I have a butterfly on my chest, my daughters name AMAYA on my wrist, a heart with a cross on my foot, the chinese symbol for mother on the back of my neck, and my sons name (and my ex husband) Brandon on my left ankle.  I am getting another tattoo soon a rosary around my ankle


----------



## caitlin1214

A couple weeks ago, I got a treble clef on the back of my neck.


----------



## caitlin1214

When it gets warmer, I want to add some stuff to my lower back and get the two stars on the inside of my ankle. 

Because the stars are so small, I want to combine them with the appointment to add an alpha to my existing omega.


----------



## caitlin1214

Here's my treble clef:


----------



## caitlin1214

Excuse the smudges on the wall. It's hair dye. I'm a very messy dyer.


----------



## LH405

I got mine when I was 27, the design is from a 16th century woodcut attributed to the astronomer Peter Apian. It is a pillar with a seven pointed star base and top and topped with a squared circle.




twist by LJH206, on Flickr


----------



## mcangelcm

I just got my first one at age 29 (almost 30).  It is on my right foot.  I got a purple cancer ribbon (pancreatic) in memory of my Grandfather who died in September last year.  I knew I wanted something in memory of him and as soon as I figured it out I was on my way!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I have 4 right now but there are a couple more that I want. 

As of now I have:
a shamrock on my hip
a large side piece (memorial for my cousin)





three butterflies on my shoulder representing my Dad (passed away in 09), my Mom & me.






and I have a pink bow on my wrist for my great grandma & grandma, they both had breast cancer. This picture is when it was still pretty fresh, I'm not really happy with how this one turned out, the artist seemed a little heavy handed on it. (he also did my butterflies) I'm going to go back to have this one fixed.


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## mcb100

Which hurts more getting one done on the wrist or the back of the ankle? I want to get a word written in script (Maybe "Breathe?" not sure yet) with some stars around but still want it to be very small. I originally wanted to have it done on the back of my ankle but now I'm thinking the wrist may be a better spot and easier for the tattoo artist anyway?? Still not sure on which area. It would be in memory of someone.


----------



## shamrock0421

If so...

How many?
Are you willing to share photos?
How old were you when you got them?
Where on your body are they?
Will you get more?
What is their significance?

I love looking at other peoples ink and thought this could be a fun thread.

I will start.

I have two.

The first one is a shamrock.  It's on my upper outer right thigh.  I got this when I was 28 years old.  I am Irish and my friends have always called me shamrock.  That is the meaning of it to me.

My second is quite a story.  I got this when I was 42 years old.  When my Mom was diagnosed with terminal cancer in 2009, the first thing she said to me was "Aruba".  She wanted to take my Stepdad, my husband, and myself on a first-class all-expenses paid vacation while she was still well enough to do so.  Aruba was a very special place for all of us.  

On our last night in Aruba, we had an amazing dinner on the beach - under the palm trees - toes in the sand - lobster and champagne - sun setting behind us.  I remember looking at my Mom and thinking she looked so beautiful and peaceful and happy.  And thinking I wanted to stay there with her - in that moment - forever.  By getting this tattoo, I feel like I did just that.

I look forward to reading everyone else's stories and seeing their pictures!

(Lots of freckles in my pictures!)


----------



## REREsaurus

I do I do! Digging your ink, shamrock! You must be lucky. 

I have two. I think there's a thread like this somewhere, since I remember posting about my tattoos before, lol. Lets see...


----------



## shamrock0421

That could have been mine from 100 years ago.
I went back to try and find it and resurrect it - but could not (find it).


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ I know, I remember it! What happened to it, I wonder? I tried to find it too, but no luck.


----------



## shamrock0421

Looks like you're going to have to post your pictures here again, sister!  

Please do.
Maybe it will inspire others to join in!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Wrist (and rib) didn't hurt me at all... not sure about ankle but my foot was the worst!!!


----------



## saira1214

I am ink free, but have always contemplated it.  Would love to see what you lovely and brave ladies have done!


----------



## schadenfreude

I don't have many good pictures of mine! I have two tiny stars on my shoulders, my "socially acceptable" ink. Also have slightly larger stars going up the back of each leg, five on each, with old-school roses and hand grenades at the top of the back of each thigh. Big Asian piece on back. Two large red and black stars on stomach (cover ups). And MORE to come fer sure.


----------



## saira1214

^^Your avi is hilarious!! LOVES!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Love the tat stories!

Well, I had 3, but now I am down to 1 because I had the other 2 laser removed (OUCH hurts 10 million times worse than getting a Tat and costs $$$$$$$$$ more than a tat). My reason for removal was because they were both done at a young age and at a rough time in my life. They were my designs (tribal arty stuff) but I just felt like I had outgrown them.

Now where one of them was (left bicep) it looks like I have a white tattoo/raised brand-my skin scars so easily being a redhead. Its quite the topic of conversation at times (yes, I'm that hardcore-I got branded LOL)

My remaining one is designed to look like tribal wings. Its on my lower back. One day I will go back and add a lotus to the center, but my hubby thinks I'm silly (he likes it as is)


----------



## cali_to_ny

I have a little dolphin above my left ankle.  One and done (too bad I can't say the same for Bal bags)! LOL


----------



## NYCavalier

I have three.. all really small and somewhat hidden


----------



## Lady Stardust

I've heard the foot area's really bad but don't have one there so I can't say.  My wrist was crazy painful though.  The part more up my arm wasn't as bad but the part closer to my hand was really bad and I'm good with pain.  It felt like fire, literally.  My others didn't hurt me really (back of the neck and hand)


----------



## agalarowicz

None here. I was too lazy to even pierce my ears, much less get a tattoo. I love seeing other peoples tho!


----------



## bergafer3

I have three a large anchor on my hip, a two tats on my ankle


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I think everyone's different.. the lady next to me when I had my foot done was getting a massive piece that covered the whole area of the foot up her ankle and calf, she was laughing and talking to her artist and friends... and it was her first tattoo!!!! My whole leg was shaking the whole time and it felt like scraping... thankfully I don't need a touch up on it.. hahaha


----------



## capbaggirl

Nope!


----------



## shamrock0421

cali_to_ny said:


> I have a little dolphin above my left ankle. One and done (too bad I can't say the same for Bal bags)! LOL


 
Hahahahaha!!!!!
How true!!!!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

What are you considering?  Anything specific?



saira1214 said:


> I am ink free, but have always contemplated it. Would love to see what you lovely and brave ladies have done!


 
So many stars!  Love it!



schadenfreude said:


> I don't have many good pictures of mine! I have two tiny stars on my shoulders, my "socially acceptable" ink. Also have slightly larger stars going up the back of each leg, five on each, with old-school roses and hand grenades at the top of the back of each thigh. Big Asian piece on back. Two large red and black stars on stomach (cover ups). And MORE to come fer sure.


 
I think the Lotus sounds fabulous!  (My DH is not such a fan of ink and hopes that I will not get any more.)  



Susan Lee said:


> My remaining one is designed to look like tribal wings. Its on my lower back. One day I will go back and add a lotus to the center, but my hubby thinks I'm silly (he likes it as is)


 
Mine are hidden as well.  You can really only see them if you have the great misfortune to be looking at me in a bathing suit!    What are your tattoos of, if it's okay to ask?



NYCavalier said:


> I have three.. all really small and somewhat hidden


 
Why an anchor?  What are the other two?



bergafer3 said:


> I have three a large anchor on my hip, a two tats on my ankle


----------



## shamrock0421

Off to sleep for me!
Hope to wake up to lots of great pictures!


----------



## saira1214

shamrock0421 said:


> What are you considering? Anything specific?


 
If I get one (which I highly doubt I will) I want it to be very meaningful. I've been thinking about getting my name, my dad's name or my mom's name in Urdu (for sentimental reasons) but I've seen my name written in Urdu and it doesn't look cute!


----------



## purses & pugs

I have one tattoo on the back of my hip. It's baby Pluto since I'm a dog lover and also a Disney lover, lol. I got it 12 years ago (yikes, times flies!) and I almost forget that I have it since I can't see it very well myself! 

I am considering getting another one, a print of my pug Jimmi's paw so I'll always have him with me


----------



## shamrock0421

Anyone else?
When I did this thread years ago there were SO many awesome tattoo pictures.

Have a great day to all!


----------



## Livia1

I have 5½ ... I'm in the process of getting one removed ... with laser, it hurts like h#¤%.
I got my first one when I was 18 years old (that's the one I'm having removed). They all have a special meaning.
I like the 5 I have but I (most likely) won't get any more.

One is around my left ankle, one on the side of my right ankle, one on my lower back, one on the inside of my left wrist and one on the outside of my right wrist.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Lady Stardust said:


> I've heard the foot area's really bad but don't have one there so I can't say. My wrist was crazy painful though. The part more up my arm wasn't as bad but the part closer to my hand was really bad and I'm good with pain. It felt like fire, literally. My others didn't hurt me really (back of the neck and hand)


 
Me too! My wrist was excruciating, it hurt way more than any of my other tattoos! I'm definitely not looking forward to getting more done on it but it needs to be done so I'll live...lol


----------



## chemosphere

Love your little stars *schadenfreude*

Fun thread *shamrock*!  Your story about your second tattoo inspiration is very touching.   

I have two sets, of two related shapes (so four technically??): two stars (one filled in and one outline) on my stomach/side and two circles (again one filled in and one outline) on each of my upper arms.  They have evolved from my original ones which I have had changed several times (guess I shouldn't be dabbling in permanent ink...but that was back in my 20's!).  I got my first, at age 21, when I was just out of college and living in Japan.  It was a small logo from the electronic music artist aphex twin, whose music has always inspired me and I was lucky enough to have just seen him spin in Tokyo around that time.  But I didn't like how it turned out so, I had it changed a few months later by an artist in London while I was living there.  About another year later, that became the two stars...done by an artist in San Francisco.  I also had a pattern of little color circles done on one upper arm.  That was later turned into the two black circles by an LA artist, inspired by the work/happenings of Yayoi Kusama as well as my obsession with geometric abstraction and the circle motif in 60's art and design.  The circle became a strong theme in my architecture designs in grad school around that same period, so that is what it most represents to me....  although on the rare occasion that I brave a bikini and anyone sees them both at once they usually think it must be about the moon and the stars..

Okay....since you really want pics in this thread I will be-grudgingly share a bikini photo since that is the only time you can see my stars.  The photo showing the circles series, was taken at a MoMA architecture exhibition a few years back....sorry gals, I am carrying a Lanvin and not a Bal in this pic


----------



## Magda5

saira1214 said:


> If I get one (which I highly doubt I will) I want it to be very meaningful. I've been thinking about getting my name, my dad's name or my mom's name in Urdu (for sentimental reasons) but I've seen my name written in Urdu and it doesn't look cute!



what a good idea!  I've always contemplated getting one as well but never settled on anything.  I'm a bit fickle and don't want to ever regret the decision (for obvious painful reasons).  

But this is great! I might have to think about where I want this tattoo now... hmmm 

Does anyone have any on their wrists? Does this hurt more / less than others? I like this look.


----------



## sonyaGB

i have 2 -- a humming bird on my rib cage and Sirius on my back between my shoulder blades.

i have considered getting a white tattoo on my wrist -- my mother passed away and her name translated to Lily -- my daughters name is Lilya -- so i thought i might do a small white lily flower...but not sure yet as i haven't found a design i love


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you for the stories, everyone.

And thank you for sharing some pictures *chemosphere*.  You look SMOKING hot in that bikini!!!!  And I love your tattoos.  Really special.

A Lily sounds beautiful, *sonya* - and for all the right reasons.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  And absolutely feel your pain.


----------



## RealDealCollection

I got my first tattoo when I was 16 and it's a red rose on my outer left ankle.  My mom took me to the tattoo parlor and they almost turned us away b/c of my age, so I quickly picked some wall art.  I would like to have it covered up by a koi fish.  I've been lazy about actually doing it, but will someday.  That year I also got my septum pierced b/c I think that spot on the nose looks great with jewelry, so do the ears ;o)

I got my next tattoo at 18 on my outer right arm.  It's an atom, technically it's helium b/c there are two electrons, but that's not the point.  I got it after studying about our solar system and universe.  I felt as a person we are just tiny little pieces (like atoms) within the vastness of space.  Beyond the world we perceive and know about, we are part of a gynormous system where everything recycles and recombines and goes on changing over time without our awareness of it b/c we are so tiny in the grand scale of it all.  You can see it in this pic:







Then I have an Om symbol on my belly and will get it covered up with something prettier someday.  I would like an Art Nouveau floral piece across my whole belly area.

I also have a bat done in a tribal shaded design that spans my lower back and I was inspired by something similar in a magazine, but mine is unique. 

I plan to get a humming bird on my left upper arm as well as flowers for it onto my shoulder blade area...I need to find a good tattoo artist in Santa Fe and update my body art.  My plan to deal with signs of aging is to ink around the various scars and veins and use those natural features as hints of color within the art.  My upper arms show reddish color, so it seems perfect for flowers and birds ;o)  Tattoos are much better looking than eczema/


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome, Corey!
Thanks!


----------



## kayti

0... just never felt the urge to get one, which is weird because I do almost everything once..

nice pics ladies!


----------



## NYCavalier

shamrock0421 said:


> Mine are hidden as well.  You can really only see them if you have the great misfortune to be looking at me in a bathing suit!    What are your tattoos of, if it's okay to ask?



Hehe It's okay! I have two stars on my foot, a star on my inner wrist and the aquarius sign on my inner lip 

This is the only one I already have a pic of: (modeling some chanel shoes LOL)


----------



## Hermancat

I will post pictures............. sometime soon.

I have 5 and want more:
1)Sunflower inside left ankle - name of desert area in AZ that I like.
2)Prosperity symbol upper right back of shoulder - kinda small - like the meaning.
3)Lower back butterfly - got 4 years ago with Mother in Law in PA where she lives.  She got the same (coz it's her favorite) on her ankle - she was 85 at the time and screamed like crazy, thought my husband would kill me, but it was her idea....
4)Cross inside left hip - same as all my family members - signifies a death in the family.
and
5)Orchid type flower (drawn freehand by an artist friend) with lots of color inside right wrist.
Thinking on number six.......:wondering
So fun.
Down to only one Bal bag, but gaining in tattoos.:weird:


----------



## NoSnowHere

My only tatt, a sparrow on my wrist.


----------



## j9g8rchic

NoSnowHere said:


> My only tatt, a sparrow on my wrist.



That's beautiful!  A sparrow is on my list of tattoo wants.  I'm just not sure where.


----------



## shamrock0421

NYCavalier - Thank you for the picture.  Lots of BalGirls with stars!!!!  Inner lip?  One word:  OUCH!

Hermancat - I LOVE the story about getting a tattoo w/your 85 year-old MIL!  Awesome.  Looking forward to seeing your pix.  (And, you need another BBag).


----------



## CeeJay

Yup .. I have 6 Tats (will get the pics together later): 


*Red Star* (Rt Hand) - funny story behind this one.  The Gem Show that I go to always stamps your hand with a Red Star.  I always went with a friend of mine, so as a joke, the 2 of us decided to get a Red Star tattooed so that we would get in for free.  My friend chickened out, but I got one .. and guess what, I got in for free and she had to PAY :lolots:!!!
*Hand Petroglyph* (left Wrist) - whoa Nelly, did this HURT!!  This was inspired by an archeological dig that the H/B (former Egyptologist) and I did in the American SW many years ago.  I came across a series of petroglyphs, one of which was the outline of a hand.  I was just utterly amazed .. because the drawing was done by someone so many years ago .. and it was still there and here I am in the "modern day".  Within the hand, I have the 'eternity' symbol to represent that while we are on this earth for a short period of time, there are certain things which will remain. 

*Ankh* (left Wrist) - right next to the Tat above, the Ankh is the Egyptian symbol of life.  I've always loved this symbol and wanted it by the Hand because the two remind me to live for the day .. but that there will always be a tomorrow.  

*Red Star* (inside the Ear) - it's funny, everyone always thinks that this one hurt, but it didn't at all (piercings are worse!).  I've always liked celestial things, so I wanted another star higher up on my body.  Been thinking about augmenting it with a Moon and Sun behind/underneath the ear. 

*Diamond* (back of Neck) - I love my jewels and especially Diamonds (which funny enough, I didn't like until I took the GIA's Diamond program!).  I always get compliments on this one! 

*Diamond* (Left Ankle) - similar to the above, but this is the "sparkly" one!  
I get a fair amount of 'looks' in work, since I'm the only executive who has Tats in areas that can be seen (I'm sure other ladies/gents have them, but you can't seem them under those "monkey suits" that they wear!).


----------



## chemosphere

Aw, thanks so much *shamrock*!!!  That pic was from just before baby number two, and I am still trying to get back to being in good shape once again!  Not an easy task being in my late 30's but I am always up for a good challenge (just like finding my rare oldies for good prices!).

*CeeJay*, love your descriptions and I am looking forward to seeing your pics too!!!  Especially the little star in your ear... Sounds very cool!

*Corey*, your helium is my favorite!


----------



## mcangelcm

Not the best view, but this is my tattoo in memory of my Grandfather who died of Pancreatic Cancer in September 2010.  I got it three weeks ago.


----------



## Purse_Obsessed

ambicion6 said:


> I just got this one almost 4 months ago.
> 
> rib tattoo
> 
> all I ever wanted
> all I ever needed
> is here in my arms
> 
> favorite line from my favorite song by my all time favorite band
> 
> the line is from Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode.


This is gorgeous - what font is it, and pain factor?  I want one with similar font just a little higher on my ribcage.


----------



## NoSnowHere

j9g8rchic said:


> That's beautiful!  A sparrow is on my list of tattoo wants.  I'm just not sure where.



Thank u!!


----------



## shamrock0421

*chemosphere* - Girl...the fact that you had one baby before that picture was taken is proof you got it goin' on!!!!  

*Cee-Jay* - LOVE the descriptions and having a tat inside the ear is something I'm not sure I've ever seen.  Thanks so much for telling us about them and I look forward to seeing pictures!!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have 10. I have an ankle band, one on each thigh, one on my lower back, one on my shoulder, three on one arm, and two on the other. I also have tattoo's on my fingers which were done when I was at school....stupid, stupid, stupid! I hate them!


----------



## TaraP

I can't believe I have never seen this thread before.. I am a big fan of tattoos... I had so much fun going back through these pages looking at everyone's beautiful work! Compared to most people I am heavily tattooed...I love being different from everyone.  Everything I put on my body has a meaning to me... I will post some pics soon...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'd love to have big visible pieces but the hot and humid summer we have makes it hard to conceal.. esp in the corporate world I work in...


----------



## cassandra22007

Fun thread!!! I am definitely curious to see more pics.

I have two, both I got when I was 18 (11 years ago...such a long time it seems--I also have my tongue pierced from that same era which I have been contemplating taking out, but I'm scared to have a hole in my tongue so I just keep it in). 

1. Chinese symbols on my upper back in a vertical order. I think they mean like "inner strength, self respect, prosperity," although when I was in China shortly after I had it done someone told me that the "prosperity" symbol actually meant "gold." Oh well... I don't necessarily regret this one because I like how it looks, but I was definitely following a tattoo fad popular at the time. I had planned it for months and got it the day I turned 18.

Blurry pic:





2. Fleur de lis on the front of my left shoulder/pectoral area. I really love this one and definitely don't regret it because I think it looks both edgy-rock-and-roll and classy which I what I consider my "personal style." It was a spur-of-the-moment decision when I randomly went into a tattoo shop one day when my friend needed to get a belly ring or something. I saw it on the design wall and just went for it! It is a little faded now and the shape has warped a bit with time, so it might get retouched in the future.

Pics:










I would like to get one more and I have been going back and forth about it for awhile-- it is like this architectural symbol I saw at a German museum last year and I just really like it. Not sure where to get it though, like many of you I have a need to keep them hidden for career purposes, but I like to be able to show them off too, which is why I chose the locations for the ones I have.


----------



## TaraP

Here are some pics of my tattoos... Thanks for letting me share..

This pic was taken the same night I got it.. Cute and dainty.. Nothing like me..





This was done by Mario Barth years ago... It still looks as beautiful as the day I got it...





I love Orchids so what better way to cover up an old tattoo... You got it....


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous work!


----------



## TaraP

This is my most meaningful piece.. My best friend Diva died this past August.. She loved popcorn and her baby, her sock monkey.. So what did I do, I immortalized her on my leg. It definitely helped with the grieving process...





This is many hours of work... All I can say is ouch! 





I've added onto the piece above...If this pic offends anyone, please mods feel free to remove... I've blurred the appropriate spot...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*TARA*!!!! OMG.... you have very beautiful pieces!!!

Brave girl you are doing a suit!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lisalovesshoes said:


> *TARA*!!!! OMG.... you have very beautiful pieces!!!
> 
> Brave girl you are doing a suit!


Agree, love the long body pieces and your work looks great! Every addition is a diff style and tells a story!


----------



## CeeJay

CeeJay said:


> Yup .. I have 6 Tats



Doh .. forgot the one on my foot, directly beneath the middle Toe!  Again, a symbol of eternity based on the petroglyphs.  The reason for it on my foot, was that it was inspired by the fact that these people (the Anasazi) had walked a VERY long way by foot (they are believed to have walked the land bridge from far Eastern Russia to Alaska and then down to the American SW during the Ice Age).  Pretty amazing ...


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I love the one by Mario Barth!!


----------



## tegan

I have 3 tattoos.  One on my right shoulder/back area of Winnie-the-Pooh, one on my left arm of a rose and an incredible Florida Panther on my right ankle.  

All of mine are original designs, I didn't pick them out of the book at the place....I found them perusing magazines and the artist (who I lost track of) did them for me.


----------



## GlamourGun

great body art *TARA*!! I love!


----------



## tatertot

I have a few. A star on my left wrist, a tribal type wing design on my left shoulder blade, a symbol for the sea that hubby and I both have mine, on my very lower left back (almost back side lol) his on the shoulder, and a dragon on my right hip (which I will have removed). I got them all for various reasons and they all mean something special to me but the dragon looks more like the continents since being preggers and I'm not happy with how it looks now.


----------



## TaraP

Thanks so much for all the kind words.


----------



## RWolfeOH

Tara-

I love the orchid. I have an ankle tattoo that I've been wanting to cover up for awhile now. I've been thinking of an orchid and yours has helped me decide to go for it. What was your previous tatt that you had covered?


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *RWolfe*! The one I covered said Angel with a halo and wings.  I got it when I was younger and so happy it was easily covered. If you're unhappy with your current tattoo, I definitely recommend covering it with something you will be more happy with.


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much for the stories and the pictures!  Loved reading and seeing!

I never considered what would happen to the tongue piercing when it came out.  A hole?  I wonder how long it takes to heal?  Hmmmm...I've really never thought about it.

Anyone?  Deets/experiences on this?




cassandra22007 said:


> Fun thread!!! I am definitely curious to see more pics.
> 
> I have two, both I got when I was 18 (11 years ago...such a long time it seems--I also have my tongue pierced from that same era which I have been contemplating taking out, but I'm scared to have a hole in my tongue so I just keep it in).
> 
> 1. Chinese symbols on my upper back in a vertical order. I think they mean like "inner strength, self respect, prosperity," although when I was in China shortly after I had it done someone told me that the "prosperity" symbol actually meant "gold." Oh well... I don't necessarily regret this one because I like how it looks, but I was definitely following a tattoo fad popular at the time. I had planned it for months and got it the day I turned 18.
> 
> Blurry pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Fleur de lis on the front of my left shoulder/pectoral area. I really love this one and definitely don't regret it because I think it looks both edgy-rock-and-roll and classy which I what I consider my "personal style." It was a spur-of-the-moment decision when I randomly went into a tattoo shop one day when my friend needed to get a belly ring or something. I saw it on the design wall and just went for it! It is a little faded now and the shape has warped a bit with time, so it might get retouched in the future.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get one more and I have been going back and forth about it for awhile-- it is like this architectural symbol I saw at a German museum last year and I just really like it. Not sure where to get it though, like many of you I have a need to keep them hidden for career purposes, but I like to be able to show them off too, which is why I chose the locations for the ones I have.


----------



## shamrock0421

*CeeJay* - LOL that you forgot one of your tats!!!!

*Tatertot* - Thanks for the stories!  A symbol for the sea sounds cool.  If you don't have a picture of your own tattoo, can you find a picture of it online and share?  Would love to see it!


----------



## melovepurse

I do have one, its embarassingly close to the "tramp stamp" area and it's 20 yrs old. I also still have a nose ring from the same time in my life!! I will spare you the photo.


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
I've got love for the tramp stamp.


----------



## VanessaJean

Amazing work *Tara*!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing art! 





TaraPep said:


> This is my most meaningful piece.. My best friend Diva died this past August.. She loved popcorn and her baby, her sock monkey.. So what did I do, I immortalized her on my leg. It definitely helped with the grieving process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is many hours of work... All I can say is ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added onto the piece above...If this pic offends anyone, please mods feel free to remove... I've blurred the appropriate spot...


----------



## VanessaJean

What part of your back was the cover up done on?


----------



## skydive nikki

GORGEOUS Tara!!!!!  I LOVE your work!!!  I am planning on getting my arm fixed soon.  I have a large tattoo on it that I have grown to hate.  I am going to get it covered for my Bday.  I am soooo excited!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks guys! 
*VanessaJean*~ I've had 2 cover-ups... One is the Orchid on my ankle and the other is the Lotus on my back.. I think I have a pic where you can see the old tattoo before it was covered on my back.. I will find it and post..

*nikki*~ What a great present to yourself! What do you plan on getting? Please keep us updated!


----------



## TaraP

Found it...





I forgot to post my crown...


----------



## RealDealCollection

I love the pics and can't wait to see more ink!

Chemosphere, thank you!

I just took a photo of my lower back bat.  It use to span my back, now not some much as I'm about 40 pounds more than when I got it at age 20.  When I loose 20 pounds by my next b-day and maybe it will span more of me then.

If you take out a really long healed piercing it will shrink but may never completely go away.  You won't really notice it though unless you've stretched to a low gauge or had an extra large needle used.  If you're sick of a piercing, just take it out and don't worry about it.

My ears were first pierced when I was 3 and had stretched badly during the 80s when big and long and heavy earrings were cool.  I had those holes redone with a 10 gauge needle (about the thickness of a Q-tip stem) and then I stretched them slowly with homemade ear-wear to 1 gauge which could fit a cigarette.  I took out the plugs years ago and now the holes are about 10 gauge since that removed a little piece, but I can wear normal earrings.   I prefer the look of studs and post-back earrings, b/c hooks don't cover the hole.  I need to get some of those graduated hook-hoop earrings that would fill the holes better.


----------



## innerlight

Hi Cassandra, if you are interested, take a clearer pix.  I'll try to read the characters for you.  Last one looks like the character 'gold' , literally.





cassandra22007 said:


> Fun thread!!! I am definitely curious to see more pics.
> 
> 1. Chinese symbols on my upper back in a vertical order. I think they mean like "inner strength, self respect, prosperity," although when I was in China shortly after I had it done someone told me that the "prosperity" symbol actually meant "gold." Oh well... I don't necessarily regret this one because I like how it looks, but I was definitely following a tattoo fad popular at the time. I had planned it for months and got it the day I turned 18.
> 
> Blurry pic:


----------



## shimmercrush

I have 6 as well! So far 

*1.* Hero symbol: My very silly first tattoo is a tribal-like design that is suppose to be the mark of a hero, I got it to remind me to be my own hero.
*2.* Waves & Cherry Blossoms: I was in the Navy and had just graduated rescue swimmer school, it was tough for me but I overcame and I got these on St Patricks day to remind me of what I accomplished.
*3.* Boomerang with Hawaiian designs: I got this tattoo with my good friend while we were both in the Navy because we knew we'd eventually be stationed apart and boomerangs always come back. 
*4.* Inner Lip tattoo "EST. 1989": On a slightly intoxicated adventure, my best friend, husband and I found ourselves getting tattoos on our inner lips, my husbands says "karma".
*5.* Nautical Star on my left wrist: It's myth that a nautical star pointing towards your thumb will lead a sailor home, my husband also being in the navy, got this tattoo with me on our 1 year anniversary.
*6.* Sailor pin up girl on my forearm: I know I have a theme going on lol I got this one because of what it represented, the time I spent in the Navy was the time of my life and I met the most memorable people.

My tats are def noticeable on my arm, especially since I started my sleeve from the bottom up lol.. I plan to continue the theme, I want a pirate ship next!


----------



## baglover90

I like everyone else, I wanted a tattoo.  But after I heard Kim Kardashian say "would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?!?!", I decided not to get one.haha. However, I do have many friends and family with tattoos and I love what they mean to them. I have a deep respect for anyone displaying this form of art as an expression of who they are!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Everyone's tattoos are beautiful! 

Im still working up the courage for my first one.


----------



## VanessaJean

Your coverup is amazing! I had a coverup done on my inner arm tattoo. I have an ugly tat on my lower back  that I want covered and yours gives me hope that it can be! Mine is mostly black work though.


----------



## shamrock0421

Corey - Fabulous!  Thank you for the pix!!!

shimmer - Appreciate you taking the time to share all of your ink stories!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

baglover90 said:


> I heard Kim Kardashian say "would you put a bumper sticker on a Bentley?!?!", I decided not to get one


 
Um...yeah...I'd absolutely make a decision based on what Kim Kardashian said.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Tara,  can you tell me where the crown is located on your bod?  Also, I have to ask, do you lift?  Your lats are really developed...the difference is remarkable from the start of your back tat to the completed tat.  BTW, your tats are gorgeous.


----------



## laurenam

^:lolots:


----------



## dolphinhl

Wow.. this is such a fun thread! 

yups, i have two tatt..

A pair of dolphin on my left shoulder (can't reach to take photo of them) and a letter "S" on my left ankle.







i was inspired by my late husband.. He's got plenty of tatts on his arms, and chest. Dolphins cuz i like the sea and sun.. and my hubby's surname starts with the letter "S"


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. finally got some pics together .. not the best, but will have to do for now!  

1)  Ear Tattoo (Red Star): 




Please ignore my horrible ears .. the first hole ripped; I had it repaired but the Doc didn't do the best job.  So, then I started using the 2nd hole .. and yet again, it has stretched where I will need to get it repaired .. uggh!!!  Like some of the rest of you, it was because I used to wear some pretty big-a@@ earrings.  I'm BUMMED 'cos now I have to wear 'delicate' stuff, and that's not really in my nature! Also, I recently had some piercings taken out ... 

2)  Diamond on the Ankle - please ignore my DRY skin (I'm a Pisces - have "Fish Scales" ) 





3)  Red Star on Hand





4)  Eternity Symbol - directly beneath middle toe (left foot) 





5)  Tats on Wrist - these HURT! 





Will have to get the H/B to take a pic of the Diamond on the back of my Neck.  

Later ...


----------



## TaraP

*californiaCRUSH*~ Thanks... Once you get your first, it's kinda hard to stop... I seem to make appointments when things are crazy in my life, good or bad.... It's like therapy...

*VanessaJean*~ Thanks so much! Black is harder to cover but not impossible... So good luck if you decide to go for it...

*DesigningStyle*~ Thank you! It took a while to get that back piece done, now that it is I'm already thinking of the next one...   The crown is in an odd spot, my lower left hip... As for the lifting question, I laughed because I'm a Mortician and lift dead bodies all day...


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Tara*, Thanks for replying.  I love the location of the crown.  That sounds beautiful.  And, the curves of your back are beautiful and work well with your tat designs.  You are just lovely!


----------



## VanessaJean

My dream job is a funeral director! Love that you are a mortician.


----------



## michellejy

I'm amazed by the beautiful, unique tattoos that have been shared in this thread.

I have two koi on my calf that are a cover up of a small anklet that I had done over a decade ago. The anklet was something I just drew a rough sketch of, thinking the tattoo artist would improve on the design since I am certainly no artist. Unfortunately, he basically just took my drawing that wasn't even drawn to scale, and slapped it on my ankle. When the ends didn't meet, he asked if I wanted it to completely encircle my ankle. I said yes, and he free-handed a squiggly line to connect the two parts rather than continuing the design. 

After living with it for so long, I took the time to research tattoo artists more the second time around. I found an amazing artist who did a cover up that you would never even know was a cover up. The final design was MUCH larger than my original small anklet, but I truly feel like I have a piece of art on my leg now.

My husband and I got married at a conservatory that has a koi pond with floating Chihuly sculptures in the pond, which was the idea behind my tattoo. I've had this for about a year now, and it is every bit as vibrant as the day it was done.






This is a photo of it shortly after it was finished with the photos I gave my tattoo artist as a reference:






And the koi on the other side of my leg with the reference photos as well:


----------



## VanessaJean

How beautiful!


----------



## TaraP

Wow *Michelle*! That's gorgeous and the meaning behind it is pretty sweet too!


----------



## sparkyjt

I've been meaning to post pics of my latest for a while so here it is.  I have 3.  The first is a white ink tattoo on my wrist in memory of my mom who passed away of lung disease.  It's the word breathe.  I had it before Lindsay Lohan!  Could not believe it when I saw she had the same tattoo as me.  My brother and I got these after our mom passed.

My second I did on my 15th wedding anniversary.  It's his name in Hebrew on running vertically down my ribcage in black ink (about 3 in long).  I am not Jewish but Hebrew holds a special meaning to me.  My childhood pastor taught me Hebrew when I was growing up and I've always been intrigued by the Old Testament.  

The third, pics below, I spent over a year designing.  I wanted a Maori tribal tattoo because of the time I've spent living in HI.  I also wanted to incorporate my southern heritage so I chose some pink dogwood blossoms to add some femininity to it - there's one for each of our 5 children.  I also chose brown ink so it would be a little softer than black.  The Maori tribal part has several meanings:  There are guardian angel figures to signify my parents who have both passed (one either side of the big blossom in the middle.  There's a marriage symbol (top of the tattoo above top flower).  There's a turtle with a triple loop (below bottom flower).  The turtle is a voyager and the triple loop signifies the joining of 2 cultures since we are in the process of adopting from Africa. There's half a tiki head to signify protection by our ancestors (right below the turtle). There are sharks teeth for strength, a sun and 2 doves as you make your way down below the tiki.  

I'd love to know what you guys think of it.  I've never gotten any input on it, but I love it.   I'll try to scrounge up some pics of my ribs and wrist too.


----------



## sparkyjt

It appears I need a lesson in uploading pics... let me see if I can figure it out!


----------



## j9g8rchic

michellejy said:


> I'm amazed by the beautiful, unique tattoos that have been shared in this thread.
> 
> I have two koi on my calf that are a cover up of a small anklet that I had done over a decade ago. The anklet was something I just drew a rough sketch of, thinking the tattoo artist would improve on the design since I am certainly no artist. Unfortunately, he basically just took my drawing that wasn't even drawn to scale, and slapped it on my ankle. When the ends didn't meet, he asked if I wanted it to completely encircle my ankle. I said yes, and he free-handed a squiggly line to connect the two parts rather than continuing the design.
> 
> After living with it for so long, I took the time to research tattoo artists more the second time around. I found an amazing artist who did a cover up that you would never even know was a cover up. The final design was MUCH larger than my original small anklet, but I truly feel like I have a piece of art on my leg now.
> 
> My husband and I got married at a conservatory that has a koi pond with floating Chihuly sculptures in the pond, which was the idea behind my tattoo. I've had this for about a year now, and it is every bit as vibrant as the day it was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of it shortly after it was finished with the photos I gave my tattoo artist as a reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the koi on the other side of my leg with the reference photos as well:



Wow Michelle.  That is so beautiful.  I adore it.  You definitely found a great artist!


----------



## michellejy

sparkyjt said:


> The third, pics below, I spent over a year designing.  I wanted a Maori tribal tattoo because of the time I've spent living in HI.  I also wanted to incorporate my southern heritage so I chose some pink dogwood blossoms to add some femininity to it - there's one for each of our 5 children.  I also chose brown ink so it would be a little softer than black.  The Maori tribal part has several meanings:  There are guardian angel figures to signify my parents who have both passed (one either side of the big blossom in the middle.  There's a marriage symbol (top of the tattoo above top flower).  There's a turtle with a triple loop (below bottom flower).  The turtle is a voyager and the triple loop signifies the joining of 2 cultures since we are in the process of adopting from Africa. There's half a tiki head to signify protection by our ancestors (right below the turtle). There are sharks teeth for strength, a sun and 2 doves as you make your way down below the tiki.
> 
> I'd love to know what you guys think of it.  I've never gotten any input on it, but I love it.   I'll try to scrounge up some pics of my ribs and wrist too.



This has such a lovely meaning, and the placement of it is really nice too. I love the Maori style of tattooing as well.


----------



## michellejy

VanessaJean said:


> How beautiful!





TaraPep said:


> Wow *Michelle*! That's gorgeous and the meaning behind it is pretty sweet too!





j9g8rchic said:


> Wow Michelle.  That is so beautiful.  I adore it.  You definitely found a great artist!



Thank you all.


----------



## sparkyjt

michellejy said:


> This has such a lovely meaning, and the placement of it is really nice too. I love the Maori style of tattooing as well.



Thanks Michelle!  Glad you like it.   Yours is really nice too. Your artist did a great job taking the pics and turning them into exactly what you wanted in a tattoo!


----------



## skydive nikki

Michelle, LOVE your work!!!!! Gorgeous color.  Sparky, I love tattoos with special meanings.  I love the tatt on your ankle.  I would like to see the wrist and ribs too!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

TaraPep said:


> *californiaCRUSH*~ Thanks... Once you get your first, it's kinda hard to stop... I seem to make appointments when things are crazy in my life, good or bad.... It's like therapy...
> 
> .



I'm kind of going through a rough time right now and even though I have been thinking about a tattoo for a while I think now is the time to do it.


----------



## michellejy

skydive nikki said:


> Michelle, LOVE your work!!!!! Gorgeous color.



Thank you. 




californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm kind of going through a rough time right now and even though I have been thinking about a tattoo for a while I think now is the time to do it.



I got my first tattoo after finding out I'd been downsized from my job in front of a room full of people. I had no idea it was coming, and I'd avoided getting one up to that point because I worked in a very conservative industry (banking). It was nice to do something that was just for me, and every time I looked at it, it made me happy.

I hope it will help you get through your rough time.


----------



## Hermancat

Cool Pics CeeJay!  ^^^
My flower on the inside of my wrist is pretty big and colorful.  I first had a tribal there and instantly did not like it, had it laser removed for 2 treatments and that REALLY hurt, so I quit and had it 'whited-out' (white tattoo over the black), then the flower cover tattoo over and had that done twice.  Whew!  
I love it now, but what an ordeal I did to myself on that one.
I like your wrist tattoos a bunch and your diamond is super fun and cool.  And the jewelry - oh Yea!  Very nice!
I am going in 2 weeks to get another - - somewhere.

Will post pics of all soon.  I am taking a while, coz I really don't know how to post pictures.  Have never posted any.....Sorry I am a slow starter on that!


----------



## CeeJay

I would love to get a tat on the finger .. like a Celtic band, but I get enough stares with just the freakin' Star!  How I ended up in a conservative "Corporate America" job is still mind-boggling to me!  Then again, in some respects, had I truly stuck with an artsy career, I would probably be a major freak-a-zoid by now:lolots:!!! 

The birthday is coming up, so I've been whipping up some designs for more!  I should get a Balenciaga bag tattoo ... HA!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

shamrock0421 said:


> Um...yeah...I'd absolutely make a decision based on what Kim Kardashian said.


 
Best thing I've read *ALL* day on TPF....LMAO

4 Tattoos:

About 14 Stars ranging in size on my ankle

Large Floral/Butterfly Tramp Stamp (LOL)

Blue Sunflower left hip

Small Chinese Smybol on my should- rather not share what it says hehe

Love this thread!


----------



## Crazyinlv

I have one small symbol of a hurricane on my hip.  I got it in New Orleans in 1997...I now feel badly about it.  BUT it is a symbol of me


----------



## californiaCRUSH

michellejy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my first tattoo after finding out I'd been downsized from my job in front of a room full of people. I had no idea it was coming, and I'd avoided getting one up to that point because I worked in a very conservative industry (banking). It was nice to do something that was just for me, and every time I looked at it, it made me happy.
> 
> I hope it will help you get through your rough time.



Thank you. 

That's really why I want to do it. I want to do something that's for me and that's not materialistic. A bag can get ruined or go out of style but I want to put a reminder to myself to be better than I've been.


----------



## cassandra22007

innerlight said:


> Hi Cassandra, if you are interested, take a clearer pix.  I'll try to read the characters for you.  Last one looks like the character 'gold' , literally.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! I'll try to take a less blurry pic at some point!
> 
> 
> 
> dolphinhl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. this is such a fun thread!
> 
> yups, i have two tatt..
> 
> A pair of dolphin on my left shoulder (can't reach to take photo of them) and a letter "S" on my left ankle.
> 
> i was inspired by my late husband.. He's got plenty of tatts on his arms, and chest. Dolphins cuz i like the sea and sun.. and my hubby's surname starts with the letter "S"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one!
Click to expand...


----------



## sheanabelle

skydive nikki said:


> Michelle, LOVE your work!!!!! Gorgeous color.  Sparky, I love tattoos with special meanings.  I love the tatt on your ankle. * I would like to see the wrist and ribs too!*




me too!


----------



## TaraP

californiaCRUSH said:


> That's really why I want to do it. I want to do something that's for me and that's not materialistic. A bag can get ruined or go out of style but I want to put a reminder to myself to be better than I've been.



I'm sorry to hear you are going through a rough time..  Try to stay positive and things will fall into place... I love the way you put that statement cause you're exactly right. Your tattoo will be for you and nobody can ever take it away... Good luck!


----------



## violetgirl

I got mine last summer. In honor of a turning point in my life ( moving across the country and a terrible breakup with a bad, bad guy!)


----------



## faintlymacabre

Violetgirl, that is beautiful.


----------



## beauxgoris

Really unique and cool *violetgirl*.


----------



## beauxgoris

purses & pugs said:


> I am considering getting another one, *a print of my pug Jimmi's paw so I'll always have him with me*



It's funny you say this. I don't have any tattoo's - but I'm considering something related to my beloved 9 year old dog, either her name in script, or some image of her (as long as it actually looked like her) so I'll always have her with me. It's the only thing I've actually ever considered getting.


----------



## Hypnosis

I love this thread! Culturally, it's taboo for me to get tattoos but I've always had a fascination for them. If I could get one, I'm not sure what I would get. The permanence of it all (ignoring laser removal) freaks me out. Too much pressure! Thank you all for sharing your tattoos. It's cool reading the stories behind the art.


----------



## pradapiggy

I love this thread too!

I want a tattoo (well, 3-4 specific ones in particular...) but my parents would KILL me if I got one (even though I'm over the legal age).  That's why I'm trying to think of places where they won't see  I thought of on the side of my body on my ribcage right under the bra band, but my mom would definitely see it as we go on family trips/camping/the beach/the gym together... and then they would disown me.

I really want a small heart outline on my left ring finger, but that's too visible -__-


----------



## Lady Stardust

Yep, I have 3, all of mine represent my male equals, I've always been obsessed with finding men who are exactly like me, I don't know why lol

Lautréamont (my ultimate equal)





Pete Doherty's nickname and a symbol he drew





And for Johnny Depp (he has the same thing but on the opposite hand)


----------



## bedhead

I remember the old thread, but can't find it either. I know I had posted some photos there, but I'll try to dig up some to post in this one. 

I have a lot of tattoos: cherry blossoms/branches and animals on both upper arms, a huge Ganesh covering my entire back, a Celtic design on my upper back and back of my neck, a tandem bicycle on my wrist, a cherry blossom on one finger, both calves are completely covered, and I'm in the process of getting my entire left thigh done with a kind of surreal jungle scene that incorporates lots of stuff like my deceased cat and Margiela tabi shoe footprints. 

I like being really colorful and I think it's funny when I occasionally am asked what I'll do when I get old and wrinkly. I tell them I'll have the most colorful wrinkles in the retirement home!


----------



## woody

Has anyone had a tattoo done on the inside of the wrist? I am wondering if that would be really painful? Oh duh - *ladystardust* just saw your Johnny Depp one is on the inside of your wrist! How was it?  I just want something very small that I can cover with a watchband.

Love looking at everyone's tattoos!


----------



## shamrock0421

I've been away for a few days but LOVE coming back to all of these new stories and pictures!!!!
I will get caught up with everyone soon.
Thank you SO much for sharing.
Keep them coming!
LOVE IT!


----------



## chemosphere

Shamrock, thanks again for such sweet words.  It wasn't so comfortable for me to share a bathingsuit photo and your comments were so kind!  Unfortunately, I have since been called "an attention whore" because of sharing this, the only photo I had on hand that showed the stars, (oh and because of not cropping my wedding ring out of watch photos!!! What?!!!!!).  So now I don't feel so great about having put myself out there with sharing my pics.  Is there any way to remove photo attachments from a thread, because now I feel deeply regretful that I shared? I know it us just one person'a mean comments, but it really has ruined a lot of what made tpf and the Bal forum so special to me.

On a lighter note, I was enjoying everyones pics until this whole topic became upsetting for me.  CeeJay, love your cute little red star (but how dare you wear jewelry in that photo you show off... Bad joke).


----------



## MAGJES

It has been stated many times that feeling were hurt, etc....but I keep reading this in a lot of the threads now......lst last night and again today......let's get past this and back to tattoos photos. 

This is one thing I feel strongly about ......that everyone is entitled to their opinion....whether good/bad/true/false.....


----------



## shamrock0421

I believe if you can not edit the photos/post yourself, one of the MODs can do it for you.

HOWEVER...you are beautiful and friendly and open and fun -  and if someone has said something negative - that's on them - not you.  

It's simply jealousy and being immature and disrespectful.  

Take that crap from where it comes.

And that's all it is - CRAP.

Nothing in this thread but love and stories and tattoos and respect.  

Carry on...


----------



## shamrock0421

laurenam said:


> ^:lolots:


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful!
Sorry we can't see the dolphins...but I love your "S" and the meaning behind it.
Thank you for sharing!



dolphinhl said:


> Wow.. this is such a fun thread!
> 
> yups, i have two tatt..
> 
> A pair of dolphin on my left shoulder (can't reach to take photo of them) and a letter "S" on my left ankle.
> 
> i was inspired by my late husband.. He's got plenty of tatts on his arms, and chest. Dolphins cuz i like the sea and sun.. and my hubby's surname starts with the letter "S"


----------



## shamrock0421

I love all of your tattoos.
So original - all in original places...
Original - just like the BBag-loving woman who owns them!  



CeeJay said:


> Okay .. finally got some pics together .. not the best, but will have to do for now!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you!
Looking forward to pictures!



Hermancat said:


> Cool Pics CeeJay! ^^^
> My flower on the inside of my wrist is pretty big and colorful. I first had a tribal there and instantly did not like it, had it laser removed for 2 treatments and that REALLY hurt, so I quit and had it 'whited-out' (white tattoo over the black), then the flower cover tattoo over and had that done twice. Whew!
> I love it now, but what an ordeal I did to myself on that one.
> I like your wrist tattoos a bunch and your diamond is super fun and cool. And the jewelry - oh Yea! Very nice!
> I am going in 2 weeks to get another - - somewhere.
> 
> Will post pics of all soon. I am taking a while, coz I really don't know how to post pictures. Have never posted any.....Sorry I am a slow starter on that!


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhhhhh....LOVE the Celtic band on the finger idea!
(And the Balenciaga tat, too!)  



CeeJay said:


> I would love to get a tat on the finger .. like a Celtic band, but I get enough stares with just the freakin' Star! How I ended up in a conservative "Corporate America" job is still mind-boggling to me! Then again, in some respects, had I truly stuck with an artsy career, I would probably be a major freak-a-zoid by now:lolots:!!!
> 
> The birthday is coming up, so I've been whipping up some designs for more! I should get a Balenciaga bag tattoo ... HA!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you.
I aim to amuse...and it was the first thing that came in to my head.  LOL!
More STARS!!!!
Lots of stars in this thread!
LOVE the tramp stamp!
Love them all.
But *you know I'm dying to know what your Chinese symbol says*!
PM ME!!!




ReisKitty said:


> Best thing I've read *ALL* day on TPF....LMAO
> 
> 4 Tattoos:
> 
> About 14 Stars ranging in size on my ankle
> 
> Large Floral/Butterfly Tramp Stamp (LOL)
> 
> Blue Sunflower left hip
> 
> Small Chinese Smybol on my should- rather not share what it says hehe
> 
> Love this thread!


----------



## shamrock0421

The drink or the storm?  
LOL!
Don't feel badly about it -own it and enjoy it!!



Crazyinlv said:


> I have one small symbol of a hurricane on my hip. I got it in New Orleans in 1997...I now feel badly about it. BUT it is a symbol of me


----------



## shamrock0421

Absolutely AMAZING!
Thank you so much for posting the picture!



violetgirl said:


> I got mine last summer. In honor of a turning point in my life ( moving across the country and a terrible breakup with a bad, bad guy!)


----------



## shamrock0421

If you're going to get one - that's a great one to get!
I have mad love for my pets, too.



beauxgoris said:


> It's funny you say this. I don't have any tattoo's - but I'm considering something related to my beloved 9 year old dog, either her name in script, or some image of her (as long as it actually looked like her) so I'll always have her with me. It's the only thing I've actually ever considered getting.


----------



## shamrock0421

I'm glad you love it.
I do too!
I'm glad we're getting more pictures and stories!



Hypnosis said:


> I love this thread! Culturally, it's taboo for me to get tattoos but I've always had a fascination for them. If I could get one, I'm not sure what I would get. The permanence of it all (ignoring laser removal) freaks me out. Too much pressure! Thank you all for sharing your tattoos. It's cool reading the stories behind the art.


----------



## shamrock0421

So funny...when I got my shamrock - even though I was 28 years old at the time!!!!...I thought my Mom would be so upset about it.
Turns out - she LOVED it and wanted one herself.
LMAO!!!



pradapiggy said:


> I love this thread too!
> 
> I want a tattoo (well, 3-4 specific ones in particular...) but my parents would KILL me if I got one (even though I'm over the legal age). That's why I'm trying to think of places where they won't see  I thought of on the side of my body on my ribcage right under the bra band, but my mom would definitely see it as we go on family trips/camping/the beach/the gym together... and then they would disown me.
> 
> I really want a small heart outline on my left ring finger, but that's too visible -__-


----------



## shamrock0421

Doesn't matter 'why' - that's what makes us all so unique!
Thank you so much for sharing and posting the pictures!



Lady Stardust said:


> Yep, I have 3, all of mine represent my male equals, I've always been obsessed with finding men who are exactly like me, I don't know why lol


----------



## Livia1

Hey *Chemosphere*, please don't get that pic removed unless it absolutely bothers YOU.
You look smoking hot in that pic and I love the star tattoos. Really gorgeous.
I also like the other pic of you - you look so sweet and friendly.


----------



## shamrock0421

I love your response about your colorful wrinkles.
And I would love to see pictures if you can find one.
Especially the Celtic design on your upper back!



bedhead said:


> I remember the old thread, but can't find it either. I know I had posted some photos there, but I'll try to dig up some to post in this one.
> 
> I have a lot of tattoos: cherry blossoms/branches and animals on both upper arms, a huge Ganesh covering my entire back, a Celtic design on my upper back and back of my neck, a tandem bicycle on my wrist, a cherry blossom on one finger, both calves are completely covered, and I'm in the process of getting my entire left thigh done with a kind of surreal jungle scene that incorporates lots of stuff like my deceased cat and Margiela tabi shoe footprints.
> 
> *I like being really colorful and I think it's funny when I occasionally am asked what I'll do when I get old and wrinkly. I tell them I'll have the most colorful wrinkles in the retirement home!*


----------



## shamrock0421

I wrote this to you in a PM - but want to say it here as well...

Chances are - you can not change what people do or say.
All you can do is change the way you react to it...the way it effects you.

Chin up, Sweetie!



chemosphere said:


> Shamrock, thanks again for such sweet words.


----------



## shamrock0421

Exactly!    


Livia1 said:


> Hey *Chemosphere*, please don't get that pic removed unless it absolutely bothers YOU.
> You look smoking hot in that pic and I love the star tattoos. Really gorgeous.
> I also like the other pic of you - you look so sweet and friendly.


----------



## chemosphere

Thanks for your sweet comments, *livia1* You are always such a positive contributor on here and I so appreciate that, now more than ever.  *Shamrock*, I love your upbeat attitude on this forum!  You are very right in your advice... I am working on it!

*Madjes*, sorry for the "redundancy" of expressing MY hurt feelings.


----------



## Lady Stardust

woody said:


> Has anyone had a tattoo done on the inside of the wrist? I am wondering if that would be really painful? Oh duh - *ladystardust* just saw your Johnny Depp one is on the inside of your wrist! How was it?  I just want something very small that I can cover with a watchband.


  My wrist one hurt the most of my tattoos.  My hand and neck one didn't really bother me but the wrist was bad.  The part closer to the top of my arm was ok but the part closer to my hand was awful, the skin's just so thin there.  I love wrist tattoos though so I think it was worth it lol


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> It's funny you say this. I don't have any tattoo's - but I'm considering something related to my beloved 9 year old dog, either her name in script, or some image of her (as long as it actually looked like her) so I'll always have her with me. It's the only thing I've actually ever considered getting.



If you ever decide to get a tattoo this is a great choice and you'll probably never regret it
I have made up my mind that I'll do it (Jimmi's paw) but I have a little hard time to decide _where_ I'm gonna get it. My inside right wrist is high up on the list though.


----------



## purses & pugs

chemosphere said:


> Shamrock, thanks again for such sweet words.  It wasn't so comfortable for me to share a bathingsuit photo and your comments were so kind!  Unfortunately, I have since been called "an attention whore" because of sharing this, the only photo I had on hand that showed the stars, (oh and because of not cropping my wedding ring out of watch photos!!! What?!!!!!).  So now I don't feel so great about having put myself out there with sharing my pics.  Is there any way to remove photo attachments from a thread, because now I feel deeply regretful that I shared? I know it us just one person'a mean comments, but it really has ruined a lot of what made tpf and the Bal forum so special to me.
> 
> On a lighter note, I was enjoying everyones pics until this whole topic became upsetting for me.  CeeJay, love your cute little red star (but how dare you wear jewelry in that photo you show off... Bad joke).



What, seriosuly?! That is just crazy, how can anyone call you that? I loved these pics of you chemosphere. I always enjoy your pics and I think they are so original and stylish in a very edgy/chic way! Please don't remove these pics and please try to overlook one person's mean comment and remember all the positive ones instead I really think you rock!


----------



## english_girl_900

chemosphere, I'm so sorry that you have experienced that kind of rudeness for posting a picture when you were asked to, for goodness' sake! I also enjoy your pictures - you have a great style and an eye for unusual pieces that are very beautiful. It would be a shame to lose that over someone's meaness .

Now, for my own contribution to this thread. I only have pics of my wrist tats at the moment - my 'tramp stamp' is a bit awkward to photograph.

Left wrist:







If I'm honest, I love stars and I love tattoos. This was my point of combination of the two.

Right wrist:






This is my inner nerd shining through. Its the word 'hope' transcribed into Sindarin Elvish. Yes, I am a huge Lord of the Rings fan. It's been a tremendous positive influence on me over the years - it's inspired me creatively, and I've met some of my greatest friends through a shared love of the stories. So I got this one, at a time in my life when I was undertaking a new venture that truly challenged me, to remind myself not to give up.


----------



## shamrock0421

MORE STARS!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE IT!

Thank you for the stories and the pictures!!!




english_girl_900 said:


> Now, for my own contribution to this thread. I only have pics of my wrist tats at the moment - my 'tramp stamp' is a bit awkward to photograph.
> This is my inner nerd shining through. Its the word 'hope' transcribed into Sindarin Elvish. Yes, I am a huge Lord of the Rings fan. It's been a tremendous positive influence on me over the years - it's inspired me creatively, and I've met some of my greatest friends through a shared love of the stories. So I got this one, at a time in my life when I was undertaking a new venture that truly challenged me, to remind myself not to give up.


----------



## Kimm992

Great thread!

I have 4!

1. Cross on the inside of my right wrist

2. "amani ya juu" on the inside of my left forearm (means "peace from above" in swahili)

3. Large dragon on my right shoulder

4. "Omnia mea mecum porto" on my lower back ("all that is mine I carry with me" in latin)

Nice tats guys!!


----------



## claudis_candy

two, on my wrist and back


----------



## drati

*Chemo*, I LOVE your pictures, all of them, always so stylish and interesting. And that bathing suit pic is just so cool, how else are you going to show a tattoo on your tummy, duh? I am so very sorry to hear that someone is giving you grief (don't get it at all, what exactly is their problem?), please ignore this stupidity, stick around and keep posting words and pictures! 



chemosphere said:


> Shamrock, thanks again for such sweet words.  It wasn't so comfortable for me to share a bathingsuit photo and your comments were so kind!  Unfortunately, I have since been called "an attention whore" because of sharing this, the only photo I had on hand that showed the stars, (oh and because of not cropping my wedding ring out of watch photos!!! What?!!!!!).  So now I don't feel so great about having put myself out there with sharing my pics.  Is there any way to remove photo attachments from a thread, because now I feel deeply regretful that I shared? I know it us just one person'a mean comments, but it really has ruined a lot of what made tpf and the Bal forum so special to me.
> 
> On a lighter note, I was enjoying everyones pics until this whole topic became upsetting for me.  CeeJay, love your cute little red star (but how dare you wear jewelry in that photo you show off... Bad joke).


----------



## drati

Kimm992 said:


> 2. "amani ya juu" on the inside of my left forearm (means "peace from above" in swahili)



Why swahili?

Just interested in what the connection is.


----------



## CeeJay

violetgirl said:


> I got mine last summer. In honor of a turning point in my life ( moving across the country and a terrible breakup with a bad, bad guy!)



GORGEOUS tat **violetgirl**; did you design it yourself??!!?!?  



woody said:


> Has anyone had a tattoo done on the inside of the wrist? I am wondering if that would be really painful? Oh duh - *ladystardust* just saw your Johnny Depp one is on the inside of your wrist! How was it?  I just want something very small that I can cover with a watchband.



I also have tats on the inside of my wrist ... WARNING .. they hurt big-time!!!


----------



## CeeJay

chemosphere said:


> Shamrock, thanks again for such sweet words.  It wasn't so comfortable for me to share a bathingsuit photo and your comments were so kind!  Unfortunately, I have since been called "an attention whore" because of sharing this, the only photo I had on hand that showed the stars, (oh and because of not cropping my wedding ring out of watch photos!!! What?!!!!!).  So now I don't feel so great about having put myself out there with sharing my pics.  Is there any way to remove photo attachments from a thread, because now I feel deeply regretful that I shared? I know it us just one person'a mean comments, but it really has ruined a lot of what made tpf and the Bal forum so special to me.
> 
> On a lighter note, I was enjoying everyones pics until this whole topic became upsetting for me.  CeeJay, love your cute little red star (but how dare you wear jewelry in that photo you show off... Bad joke).



WTF?!?! .. someone called you out on your pictures???  That is unconscionable!  They are gorgeous and so are you!! 

What is going on here in tPF land????  You should have reported those individuals; what they did is *akin to censorship* in my mind!  They just need to put on their big-girl panties and deal with it!!  Sheesh ...


----------



## pradapiggy

*chemospher*e - you have a hot bod and should show it off! And, who cares, people should be allowed to post whatever they want (well, obviously with some exceptions) on tPF! Afterall, if that photo was what showed off your tats best, why not? 

What a rude person to take the time to tell you that. Personally, I enjoyed the photos/enjoy all the photos posted on tPF!


----------



## violetgirl

CeeJay said:


> GORGEOUS tat **violetgirl**; did you design it yourself??!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I also have tats on the inside of my wrist ... WARNING .. they hurt big-time!!!


 

Thanks Ceejay! Yes, I designed it myself. I had a lot of heartbreak and turmoil in 2010-seems to bring on the creative juices!

I have always been obsessed with trees, and I love anatomy, especially eyeballs and hearts. Gosh, I sound sorta dark and creepy-LOL

My next one is going on the back of my neck. It's a human heart with grey shaded wings. I guess that one sounds a bit dark, too. Ha Ha


----------



## violetgirl

chemosphere said:


> Shamrock, thanks again for such sweet words. It wasn't so comfortable for me to share a bathingsuit photo and your comments were so kind! Unfortunately, I have since been called "an attention whore" because of sharing this, the only photo I had on hand that showed the stars, (oh and because of not cropping my wedding ring out of watch photos!!! What?!!!!!). So now I don't feel so great about having put myself out there with sharing my pics. Is there any way to remove photo attachments from a thread, because now I feel deeply regretful that I shared? I know it us just one person'a mean comments, but it really has ruined a lot of what made tpf and the Bal forum so special to me.
> 
> On a lighter note, I was enjoying everyones pics until this whole topic became upsetting for me. CeeJay, love your cute little red star (but how dare you wear jewelry in that photo you show off... Bad joke).


 
Chemosphere-do not let an ignorant comment from an obviously hateful person affect you. I do not understand why some people act like that, but you look great! Live and let live


----------



## woody

*Ceejay* and *ladystardust* - thanks for confirming my worst fears about an inner wrist tatt  For some reason lately the idea of having something very small done for my two children has been creeping up on me. Guess I won't be able to tell them not to get a tattoo then!

*Chemosphere* - honestly you come across one or two (or three) odd people on tpf but don't let them, or anyone, EVER make you feel bad about yourself. You should think less of them, not yourself. Don't regret sharing.

And too those people who made the comments that I heard about, I don't object to people having there own opinion but that old saying about 'don't say anything if you don't have something nice to say' would bode well. Especially on an online forum where universal goodwill, fun and support is the reason why we congregate here. Its really very nasty and deplorably poor, poor form to hurt and offend people.


----------



## Lady Stardust

woody said:


> *Ceejay* and *ladystardust* - thanks for confirming my worst fears about an inner wrist tatt  For some reason lately the idea of having something very small done for my two children has been creeping up on me. Guess I won't be able to tell them not to get a tattoo then!


  I'll tell you, I really believe there's a little tattoo mosquito that comes and bites you one night and makes you get one lol.  I always wanted tattoos but the ones I have were all an idea one night and then I'd go to make the appointment the next morning lol it's happened every time now, I just get hit with the itch lol


----------



## missframton

[ 
And too those people who made the comments that I heard about, I don't object to people having there own opinion but that old saying about 'don't say anything if you don't have something nice to say' would bode well. Especially on an online forum where universal goodwill, fun and support is the reason why we congregate here. Its really very nasty and deplorably poor, poor form to hurt and offend people.[/QUOTE]

very wise words woody! ITA
Have a tat myself, lower back. Red and black. Got it done 10 years ago, and since its not in an area I can see - often forget its there


----------



## woody

Lady Stardust said:


> I'll tell you, *I really believe there's a little tattoo mosquito that comes and bites you one night and makes you get one lol.* I always wanted tattoos but the ones I have were all an idea one night and then I'd go to make the appointment the next morning lol it's happened every time now, I just get hit with the itch lol


 
Uh oh - better buy some mosquito repellant 

Thanks *Missframton*  I don't have a tattoo but my sister does.  Its very large and in a very obvious place across her chest and over her shoulder.  The judgers out there would not know it is for her son who committed suicide.  He is always close to her heart.  Tatts have significance for the people who wear them and I can respect that.


----------



## Livia1

*woody*, I also have one on the inside of my wrist. For me it wasn't so much the pain but that it was so uncomfortable it almost made me dizzy. I should add that mine was made by hand (don't know what it's called), not with a machine.

Out of the 6 tattoos I have, this one was definitely the most uncomfotable but I also remember the ones on my ankles really hurting in some places.

I have a friend who got one a few weeks ago on the inside of her wrist and she said it was extremely painful. I went with her and she was definitely in pain


----------



## woody

^ Oh dear all this pain - sounds like I'd be better off having a baby!!!


----------



## Livia1

woody said:


> ^ Oh dear all this pain - sounds like I'd be better off having a baby!!!



Lol, my friend had a baby a year ago and said the tattoo ... still hurts 
Anyway, don't let a little pain get in the way if you really want it. Besides it doesn't take very long.


----------



## woody

LOL - I'll think about it some more!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful!  Would love to see pictures if you'd like.

Thanks to everyone for their stories and fun and LOVE!




Kimm992 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I have 4!
> 
> 1. Cross on the inside of my right wrist
> 
> 2. "amani ya juu" on the inside of my left forearm (means "peace from above" in swahili)
> 
> 3. Large dragon on my right shoulder
> 
> 4. "Omnia mea mecum porto" on my lower back ("all that is mine I carry with me" in latin)
> 
> Nice tats guys!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Are they STARS????  




claudis_candy said:


> two, on my wrist and back


----------



## shamrock0421

I don't think it sounds dark and creepy.
I think it's fascinating!
One of the reasons I started this thread...

Tattoos are such an expression of self.

And I have always been obsessed with people and what makes them tick.  So the stories and the pictures are all so incredible to me.



violetgirl said:


> Thanks Ceejay! Yes, I designed it myself. I had a lot of heartbreak and turmoil in 2010-seems to bring on the creative juices!
> 
> I have always been obsessed with trees, and I love anatomy, especially eyeballs and hearts. Gosh, I sound sorta dark and creepy-LOL
> 
> My next one is going on the back of my neck. It's a human heart with grey shaded wings. I guess that one sounds a bit dark, too. Ha Ha


----------



## shamrock0421

We love those lower back tats!!!
:d


missframton said:


> have a tat myself, lower back. Red and black. Got it done 10 years ago, and since its not in an area i can see - often forget its there


----------



## chemosphere

*Drati*Thank you for your note!!!  You and so many of my other favorite tpfers (the ones whose taste I most admire, too!) have been so supportive after this strange and disconcerting incident.  The upside of this ugly episode is that I truly appreciate many of you beautiful ladies more than ever.

*CeeJay*, your words, too, carry a lot of weight with me.  I value all the knowledge your have brought to this forum!  I agree that, that kind of mean spirited name calling, public gossiping/attacking isn't in keeping with the spirit or the *rules *here on tpf.  The oddest part is that I am having major deja-vu through all this, and I keep trying to place why.  I realized that in all my extensive researching on oldies here, I had come across an almost identical situation with someone here on the Bal forum attacking one member with even the same rude name calling.  This was back before I became an active member here and I remember it gave me pause about participating in this community back then.  I am not accusing anyone specifically, because I don't remember for certain that it came from the same source, but I have my suspicions that it is a "pattern". 

*p&p,  *I sincerely thank you for your wonderful comments.  You bring so much to this forum and your opinion means more to me than 100 naysayers who don't bring that positive, open, and caring vibe to the table as you do.  While I really do not think that I come on here to "fish for compliments", I will be the first to admit that your lovely comments do make my day.  Why on earth do some people seem to think it is a crime to enjoy positive support from gal pals?!  Anyway, I love *your* style and taste and hearing that you like mine as well and appreciate it as a edgy/cool sensibility really pleases me greatly.  You are a good friend and a great tpf pal!!!!!

*Woody, *when I first read your note I thought you were saying that I am one of the few wackos on here.  I thought to myself "well okay, I guess I am a bit of an eccentric...although boringly normal in other ways."  Glad I re-read it though to realize you weren't calling me out on "flying my freak flag" so to speak  Anyway, I couldn't agree more with your point that despite having the right to express your opinion (although name calling is against tpf rules!), it would do people well to remember that age old saying.  I will admit, that very statement ran through my head over and over and I was trying (struggling) to write my response to the attack in as neutral a tone as I could muster.  It is also why, after giving it some more thought, I am just not going to engage in any further exchange with two particular members.

*violetgirl,* thank you too.  I love that statement "live and let live"! 

*pradapiggy*, your note was one more that is helping me move past this uglyness.  Just knowing that there ARE many of you guys who do appreciate my photos, just as I love looking at everyones else's pics too, really helps me keep the rude comments from that minority voice in perspective! 

While this has been an unfortunate experience, some good has come from it.  I really do cherish the community of wonderful friends I have made on here!  I am so grateful for all the lovely women who took the time to send notes of encouragement and pms.  

Now back to the great tattoo photos and *shamrocks* great positive attitude (go Irish!!!).


----------



## chemosphere

*english_girl, *I LOVED your note!!!  Your supportive comments really touched me!  And I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this tattoo, my star sister.  It might be my very favorite tattoo EVER!  So COOL!!!!!



english_girl_900 said:


> chemosphere, I'm so sorry that you have experienced that kind of rudeness for posting a picture when you were asked to, for goodness' sake! I also enjoy your pictures - you have a great style and an eye for unusual pieces that are very beautiful. It would be a shame to lose that over someone's meaness .
> 
> Now, for my own contribution to this thread. I only have pics of my wrist tats at the moment - my 'tramp stamp' is a bit awkward to photograph.
> 
> Left wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm honest, I love stars and I love tattoos. This was my point of combination of the two.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^You're so welcome chemosphere, no problem at all.  And thank you for your sweet comment about my tattoo - that one has been the biggest pain in my backside, but its my only colourful one, and I've come to love what it is as well as what I wanted it to be.


----------



## vink

Oh... I wish I had one. I don't have any though.


----------



## purses & pugs

chemosphere said:


> *p&p,  *I sincerely thank you for your wonderful comments.  You bring so much to this forum and your opinion means more to me than 100 naysayers who don't bring that positive, open, and caring vibe to the table as you do.  While I really do not think that I come on here to "fish for compliments", I will be the first to admit that your lovely comments do make my day.  Why on earth do some people seem to think it is a crime to enjoy positive support from gal pals?!  Anyway, I love *your* style and taste and hearing that you like mine as well and appreciate it as a edgy/cool sensibility really pleases me greatly.  You are a good friend and a great tpf pal!!!!!



Thank you so much for your sweet words, it really warms my heart I'm sorry you had to deal with this and I just want to say that I have never thought of you, or anyone here at the (Bal) forum for that matter, in that way. Again, I truly enjoy your pics - you manage to give them a fun twist and I hope you don't stop with this! Keep up the good work, sweetie 

Back to topic I really want a tattoo of my pug's paw sooner or later and I think the best place is on the inside of my wrist so I can look at it all the time, but after reading some comments here I understand it hurts like hell yikes, do I dare? lol!


----------



## english_girl_900

^^The thing is, yes it does hurt. I actually found the worst pain was about 20-30 minutes later, when it starts burning. But, it fades very quickly - by the next day it will only be a minor irritation. I'm no toughie when it comes to pain, but I chatted and laughed away with my artist and his assistant when I got mine done (and I had both wrists done on the same trip).

The thing to remember is that yes, it'll hurt. But the pain fades, and your ink will be there to enjoy long after its gone. To me its worth it.

Good luck in whatever you decide - I think a tattoo of darling Jimmi's paw is about the cutest thing I can imagine


----------



## purses & pugs

^*english_girl*, thank you so much for your input. I think it's good to know that it _will _hurt but that it fades away pretty quickly. And you are right; after the pain dissappears I'll have a cute and meaningful tattoo for life!
Love your little stars on your wrist, I'd be happy and cheered up everytime I looked at them


----------



## MAGJES

chemosphere said:


> Drati**Thank you for your note!!! You and so many of my other favorite tpfers (the ones whose taste I most admire, too!) have been so supportive after this strange and disconcerting incident. The upside of this ugly episode is that I truly appreciate many of you beautiful ladies more than ever.
> 
> CeeJay, your words, too, carry a lot of weight with me. I value all the knowledge your have brought to this forum! I agree that, that kind of mean spirited name calling, public gossiping/attacking isn't in keeping with the spirit or therules here on tpf. The oddest part is that I am having major deja-vu through all this, and I keep trying to place why. I realized that in all my extensive researching on oldies here, I had come across an almost identical situation with someone here on the Bal forum attacking one member with even the same rude name calling. This was back before I became an active member here and I remember it gave me pause about participating in this community back then. I am not accusing anyone specifically, because I don't remember for certain that it came from the same source, but I have my suspicions that it is a "pattern".
> 
> p&p,* * I sincerely thank you for your wonderful comments. You bring so much to this forum and your opinion means more to me than 100 naysayers who don't bring that positive, open, and caring vibe to the table as you do. While I really do not think that I come on here to "fish for compliments", I will be the first to admit that your lovely comments do make my day. Why on earth do some people seem to think it is a crime to enjoy positive support from gal pals?! Anyway, I love your style and taste and hearing that you like mine as well and appreciate it as a edgy/cool sensibility really pleases me greatly. You are a good friend and a great tpf pal!!!!!
> 
> Woody*, *when I first read your note I thought you were saying that I am one of the few wackos on here. I thought to myself "well okay, I guess I am a bit of an eccentric...although boringly normal in other ways." Glad I re-read it though to realize you weren't calling me out on "flying my freak flag" so to speak Anyway, I couldn't agree more with your point that despite having the right to express your opinion (although name calling is against tpf rules!), it would do people well to remember that age old saying. I will admit, that very statement ran through my head over and over and I was trying (struggling) to write my response to the attack in as neutral a tone as I could muster. It is also why, after giving it some more thought, *I am just not going to engage in any further exchange with two particular members.*
> 
> violetgirl*,* thank you too. I love that statement "live and let live"!
> 
> pradapiggy, your note was one more that is helping me move past this uglyness. Just knowing that there ARE many of you guys who do appreciate my photos, just as I love looking at everyones else's pics too, really helps me keep the rude comments from that minority voice in perspective!
> 
> While this has been an unfortunate experience, some good has come from it. I really do cherish the community of wonderful friends I have made on here! I am so grateful for all the lovely women who took the time to send notes of encouragement and pms.


 

Chemosphere:

I am assuming you are referring to me in the post I have highlighted (even though I have only posted two opinions on this topic  ) and yet I am aware and respect that you are free to express these feelings.
I am happy that you have received so much support and encouragement etc... from your tpf friends. There are indeed so many incredibly nice ladies on this forum.
I don't understand and find it a little disheartening that you have chosen to bring up this issue/drama in so many threads. I am sensitive to the fact that your feelings were hurt. Of course they were and the member publicly apologized.  
BUT my puzzlement lies in the _extent_ of your posts on the subject. Your displeasure was posted so many times and I believe called more attention to the commotion. Hopefully things can rest now.
I wish you happy bag pursuits.


----------



## shamrock0421

I'm feeling like this subject has been beaten to death now.

*Can we please let this go and/or take it to PM?*

I just wanted a happy fun thread with awesome stories and mad cool pictures about tattoos.

Please?


----------



## tomato4

perhaps not completely on topic, but has anyone had their tattoo removed via excision? my laser treatments haven't been working out very well and even the laser doctor recommended it for me.


----------



## tori83

I already posted my wrist tattoo's on another thread about wrist tattoo's but here are 4 of mine.

excuse the ankle tat's, when I took the pics of them it was about a week or so after I got them done and leg hair was starting to grow back :shame:












and my wrist tat's...











I also have two very small one's on my back (the first one's I ever got) of a tribal heart and a bird.


----------



## Splurgeface

Hi.  Looking for some advice before I get my very first tattoo!

I'm 35 and have wanted a tattoo for about 5 years now.  I was put off when younger by my parents saying I'll regret it and they're ugly etc but I'm a big girl now and figured by this age if I get one it won't just be a five minute whim or fad and will be something I'm sure about.  For the past 5 years I've been thinking about it and am pretty sure I know what sort of thing I want.

I am currently pregnant so going to have to wait a bit longer, but that's okay.  Thought I'd start thinking more thoroughly about it now, ready for when I can get it.  

I want to get one to wear as I would a piece of jewellery or any other accessory.  I don't want it hidden - I want it to be sometimes seen, and sometimes not seen, depending on what I wear.  

But first, some questions:

1) I'm scared of the pain.  Which places are much less painful to get tattooed?

2) How do you research tattoo artists?  What questions should I ask?  

3) I have an idea of what I'd like but ideally would need an artist to tweak it to make it into something beautiful.  Will they do a sketch first to check they've got my design right before tattooing it onto me?

4) Does anybody know if you can get a tattoo whilst breastfeeding?

5) Anything else I should know / consider before going ahead?

Thanks!  All your tattoos on here are beautiful.  Wish I'd got one sooner! x


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hi Splurgeface! I'll try my best to answer your questions!

1. Pain threshold is different for everyone... But as a general rule.. The less fat you have under the skin.. The more it'll hurt. But having said that.. My wrist, rib and behind the ear tattoo did not hurt for me.. It was more like an annoying sting than excruciating pain.. My foot however was terrible! After awhile you get used to the sensation but will prob have a few spots that hurt more than the rest during the session!

2. I did a google search for tattoo studios in my city and visited their shops... I picked my tattoo studio because they not only do great work and had lots of celebs and local personalities as clients.. They also did traditional tattooing.. Like tapping or poking it in with a little scalpel like thing that's attached to a wooden handle.. My first tattoo was very spiritual and meant alot to me so what better way than to get it done traditionally! I've stuck with them ever since! I didn't really ask them much questions before getting tattooed.. I just told them what I want and see what they say and come up with.. The rest you just judge from what you see and hear.. If you know what I mean?

3. Just tell them exactly why you want and they will sketch something for you and get your approval before putting it on.. My designs have been pretty straight forward but my friend who had a whole back piece had to go see the art work a few times and tweak it here and there before being totally happy with it! Don't worry about being too picky.. Its going to be on you for the rest of your life... So you need to be 1001% sure about it! If the artist gets pissy or anything like that then maybe they're not the right artist for you!

4. It doesn't say anywhere that you can't! Just ask your artist beforehand.. They might have different views on it.

5. Be 10000001% sure about placement, design, artist.. before you go ahead with it. Absolutely no rush for getting it done and don't be shy to correct or express your concerns/opinions!

I hope that helps! I'm sure others will chime in with lots of other great advice!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hey all, this is my first time posting in this thread. I just got a tattoo on my lower back on the side. I am so happy with it. It's a butterfly and it is absolutely gorgeous. I was very hesitant for years, because I thought it would hurt so bad and to be honest it really didn't. I am already planning my next one. YAY!!!


----------



## Starfruit214

6 and counting!!! Once you get one they just keeping going... Can't wait to see what they look like when we get older!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Splurgeface*, some of my best tattoo advice is to find an artist you "click" with, almost like making a friend.  I loved my tattoo artist, she was just like me and we got along great right away, she even took two of my cat Spots's kittens when she had them and we were looking to get them homes   I wanted all my tattoos to be done by her but she ended up leaving the salon where I went so I had to switch to a different guy (I know everyone in the shop though and love them all) who I knew since he was just manning the desk.  He's great too, and part of the reason I love getting tatts is because I like the place I go to get them, so find a place you feel comfy in.  Also, I tend to get my tattoos in winter months so that they're not as exposed to the sun while they're healing.  I have no idea if my own science is right or not but I think it makes sense lol.  I got one in April (my wrist one) and went to Rome in July and it was still healing and was very sensitive in the sun


----------



## michellejy

Splurgeface said:


> Hi.  Looking for some advice before I get my very first tattoo!
> 
> I'm 35 and have wanted a tattoo for about 5 years now.  I was put off when younger by my parents saying I'll regret it and they're ugly etc but I'm a big girl now and figured by this age if I get one it won't just be a five minute whim or fad and will be something I'm sure about.  For the past 5 years I've been thinking about it and am pretty sure I know what sort of thing I want.
> 
> I am currently pregnant so going to have to wait a bit longer, but that's okay.  Thought I'd start thinking more thoroughly about it now, ready for when I can get it.
> 
> I want to get one to wear as I would a piece of jewellery or any other accessory.  I don't want it hidden - I want it to be sometimes seen, and sometimes not seen, depending on what I wear.
> 
> But first, some questions:
> 
> 1) I'm scared of the pain.  Which places are much less painful to get tattooed?
> 
> 2) How do you research tattoo artists?  What questions should I ask?
> 
> 3) I have an idea of what I'd like but ideally would need an artist to tweak it to make it into something beautiful.  Will they do a sketch first to check they've got my design right before tattooing it onto me?
> 
> 4) Does anybody know if you can get a tattoo whilst breastfeeding?
> 
> 5) Anything else I should know / consider before going ahead?
> 
> Thanks!  All your tattoos on here are beautiful.  Wish I'd got one sooner! x



Splurgeface- 

I'll *try* to answer a couple of your questions. 

1) I've only had a tattoo on my ankle which was later expanded to my calf. I can't say it particularly hurt. My tattoo artist said women generally have a stronger pain tolerance than men either. Obviously, it's anecdotal evidence, but he said most men ask for breaks, and most women just sit until it's done. For me, it wasn't a painful feeling; it's more annoying than anything. It's like being scratched lightly over and over in the same place.

2) If you know what sort of tattoo you want, try to find an artist who specializes in that style. Many artists will do multiple styles, but of the people I know, the most amazing tattoos I've seen have been from someone who is an expert in that particular style-- much like a podiatrist and a obstetrician are both doctors, but there is definitely one you would prefer to have in the delivery room over the other.  

Check the forums on: http://www.tattooexiles.com/  Most of the members are in the UK, and they will be able to guide you toward a good artist.

3) Very few artists freehand as they go. In general, you will have an outline so you can approve both the overall look and the placement.

4) I'm fairly certain you can't tattoo while breastfeeding. It's a relatively short time in your life that you'll be breastfeeding anyway, and I'd rather not do anything that would put my hormones even more out of whack than they already would be. 

5) As for other stuff to know-- do not bargain shop for a tattoo artist. There may be someone cheaper out there, but this is on your body for the rest of your life. The difference between an okay artist and amazing artist is generally not that much per hour anyway. Plus the amazing artist generally has the experience to do the same piece in less time.  

Also, be willing to travel a bit for the right person. Again, you'll be looking at it for the rest of your life. It's not the time you want to settle just because that's the most convenient option.

Finally, if there is something you aren't 100% happy with in the design, speak up! I was so polite and shy the first time I got a tattoo and then spent 10 years wishing it had been done differently. The money I spent on that first design ultimately was wasted when I had it covered.


----------



## courtneyh

Hi Splurgeface! Im going to try my best to answer your questions! 

1) Pain is honestly different for everyone. And it really depends on what part of your body you get the tattoo. I have 7 tattoos, and the one that hurt the most was probably the one on the side of my foot by my heal, and the other one that part of it is on my rib cage. I have one on the top of my foot and everyone told me it was going to hurt like hell, and honestly it wasn't nearly as bad as I had envisioned. Try to not concentrate on the pain, try and just ignore it, I know that sounds hard but the whole time Im getting tattooed Im talking with my artist and laughing and half way through I feel the pain but don't notice it as much as if I were to just sit there and concentrate on it. 

2) Thankfully we have an amazing tattoo artist where I live who has tattooed pretty much everyone I know that has tattoos, and people I run into all the time who have gotten tattooed by him. Before I had known about him I went into alot of the shops in the area, and wasn't impressed with alot of the places, most places were amateur work. I truly wanted an artist. I would try and talk to people who have tattoos and see where they go. There are also tattoo artist who specialize in one style and then others who can do everything. My tattoo artist can do everything, and I like that because I have a couple different styles of tattoos, but you can tell that the same artist did each of them. 

3) Most artists will draw up a design for you and then you will go and have a consultation and decide if you want to go ahead with the design or change something. My artist will do the design and freehand some if needed. 
Make sure you love the design, and if you don't say something. You have to be 100 percent happy with the design. Its your body, and if the artist is being weird about what you want or the design then maybe find another shop. Don't settle. 

4) This I am not 100% sure out, but I would probably say No. I would just wait til breastfeeding was done. 

5) I would truly make sure you find an artist you feel comfortable with. Not only him/her but the shop and the people who work in the shop. You need to have full confidence that when you go in there you will leave and be 100 percent happy. It may take time to find the right artist/shop but its worth it. Its not worth it to rush to get a tattoo, I learned the hard way. I went many years ago on a whim and got a tattoo and it turned out horrible because I just walked right into a tattoo shop and got tattooed. Thank god my tattoo was tiny and my now artist covered it up. My artist is booked 6-12 months out. Many people hate to wait that long and wont wait that long, but for me its totally worth it because this tattoo will be on my body forever, and I know waiting is worth it.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I do! Here are mine


----------



## michellejy

^ I love the twist on traditional there!


----------



## MomOf2NY

I can't post pictures yet I don't think! But I have my kids names with date of birth
over/below a lotus flower on my ankle!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

thanks! I love frankenstein so the tattoo artist, a personal friend transformed the swallows


----------



## rocknbarbie

michelle.. your koi tat is a beauty..luminous and shimmering in the water


----------



## belovaldi

I have 2 Bals and coincidentally, 2 Tats!


----------



## `JeNNY

*Got another small tatt, my second -- dark purple ink... can't really tell tho lol*







*And got my wrist tatt retouched, the pink faded pretty fast but she fixed it for free so who cares 
(she said it should stick the second time around, hopefully, let's see...)*


----------



## mcb100

i only want a pretty small tattoo, do i have to make an appointment to have it done or can i just walk right in?


----------



## michellejy

rocknbarbie said:


> michelle.. your koi tat is a beauty..luminous and shimmering in the water


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm getting my first tattoo this wednesday at 1 pm. i made the appointment last week...i went to another shop and the man was completely rude and condescending to me so i did some research online and was also recommended by a friend to the shop i ended up picking. when i walked in the artist was really nice and friendly so i wanted her to do it.

I'm getting "Explore. Dream. Discover. " on the inside step of my right foot. It comes from the longer mark twain quote Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. but i wanted something small so i'm just getting the end. It's going to be in a cursive font. i'm so nervous!!! i have a relatively low pain tolerance. 

but i've been stuck in a bit of a rut recently and want to do this for myself. it's something personal and has meaning to me. i also have wanted a tattoo for a while but always worried i would regret it later in life, which is why the quote also has personal meaning to me.

i'll post pictures later this week!

this is my first tattoo---any advice for a newbie? besides brace myself!


----------



## beachy10

MJDaisy said:


> i'm getting my first tattoo this wednesday at 1 pm. i made the appointment last week...i went to another shop and the man was completely rude and condescending to me so i did some research online and was also recommended by a friend to the shop i ended up picking. when i walked in the artist was really nice and friendly so i wanted her to do it.
> 
> I'm getting "Explore. Dream. Discover. " on the inside step of my right foot. It comes from the longer mark twain quote Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. but i wanted something small so i'm just getting the end. It's going to be in a cursive font. i'm so nervous!!! i have a relatively low pain tolerance.
> 
> but i've been stuck in a bit of a rut recently and want to do this for myself. it's something personal and has meaning to me. i also have wanted a tattoo for a while but always worried i would regret it later in life, which is why the quote also has personal meaning to me.
> 
> i'll post pictures later this week!
> 
> this is my first tattoo---any advice for a newbie? besides brace myself!



Be careful with the foot and shoes. I wore flip flops on my new foot tattoo and some of the ink rubbed off.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ I agree. I was in the shop one time and there was this lady waiting that looked like she was ready to kill someone and rubbing topical anesthetic on her foot... I was like ???... she must've seen me looking and she said the tattoo artist did not warn her that shoes/flip flops/sandals might rub off foot tattoos so she was back for a touch up... 80% of her tattoo was gone! She was like "I'm not going through all that bloody pain again!" hahah


----------



## ghall

michellejy said:


> I'm amazed by the beautiful, unique tattoos that have been shared in this thread.
> 
> I have two koi on my calf that are a cover up of a small anklet that I had done over a decade ago. The anklet was something I just drew a rough sketch of, thinking the tattoo artist would improve on the design since I am certainly no artist. Unfortunately, he basically just took my drawing that wasn't even drawn to scale, and slapped it on my ankle. When the ends didn't meet, he asked if I wanted it to completely encircle my ankle. I said yes, and he free-handed a squiggly line to connect the two parts rather than continuing the design.
> 
> After living with it for so long, I took the time to research tattoo artists more the second time around. I found an amazing artist who did a cover up that you would never even know was a cover up. The final design was MUCH larger than my original small anklet, but I truly feel like I have a piece of art on my leg now.
> 
> My husband and I got married at a conservatory that has a koi pond with floating Chihuly sculptures in the pond, which was the idea behind my tattoo. I've had this for about a year now, and it is every bit as vibrant as the day it was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of it shortly after it was finished with the photos I gave my tattoo artist as a reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the koi on the other side of my leg with the reference photos as well:


Geez LOUISE!!!! these are GORGEOUS michelle!!!
i love my tattoos (most of them) but i truely wish i wasn't such a dumb kid when i got them. wish i had saved my money, taken time to research and find an artist like yours! do you mind sharing how many sessions and how much your art cost?


----------



## TaraP

*MJDaisy*, Good luck on Wednesday! Can't wait to see... All I can say is have some motrin ready and let it get as much air as possible, with a thin coat of a&d on it of course.


----------



## AlovesJ

`JeNNY said:


> *Got another small tatt, my second -- dark purple ink... can't really tell tho lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And got my wrist tatt retouched, the pink faded pretty fast but she fixed it for free so who cares
> (she said it should stick the second time around, hopefully, let's see...)*



The pink is so vibrant! I love it. I just had a hard time deciding which brand of aviators to buy, and I already exchanged one pair for another. A tattoo is just too big of decision. If I were to get one...I think I would want my initials in pink on my side, on top of the rib cage.


----------



## `JeNNY

AlovesJ said:


> The pink is so vibrant! I love it. I just had a hard time deciding which brand of aviators to buy, and I already exchanged one pair for another. A tattoo is just too big of decision. If I were to get one...I think I would want my initials in pink on my side, on top of the rib cage.



lol yea I understand... I had the wrist tatt in mind for like a year before I actually got it. I really didn't want to be someone who regreted any of their tattoos. & I was really picky on the font and the color. It's hot pink btw so if you ever get your tattoo and want it bright go for hot pink over regular pink


----------



## `JeNNY

MJDaisy said:


> i'm getting my first tattoo this wednesday at 1 pm. i made the appointment last week...i went to another shop and the man was completely rude and condescending to me so i did some research online and was also recommended by a friend to the shop i ended up picking. when i walked in the artist was really nice and friendly so i wanted her to do it.
> 
> I'm getting "Explore. Dream. Discover. " on the inside step of my right foot. It comes from the longer mark twain quote Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover. but i wanted something small so i'm just getting the end. It's going to be in a cursive font. i'm so nervous!!! i have a relatively low pain tolerance.
> 
> but i've been stuck in a bit of a rut recently and want to do this for myself. it's something personal and has meaning to me. i also have wanted a tattoo for a while but always worried i would regret it later in life, which is why the quote also has personal meaning to me.
> 
> i'll post pictures later this week!
> 
> this is my first tattoo---any advice for a newbie? besides brace myself!



Love the quote/idea. Really cool. Good luck. Once you get your first  you're gonna want another! lol


----------



## MJDaisy

thanks everyone! i talked to the artist about the location and she did warn me that there may be fading/rubbing off because of friction, sweat, and just skin shedding in general. it's the only location on my body i have consistently wanted a tattoo though so i am willing to deal with getting some touch ups if i have to 

and thanks for the motrin advice! i'm going to bring some with me!! hopefully it's not too dreadful! 

i'll post photos!


----------



## michellejy

ghall said:


> Geez LOUISE!!!! these are GORGEOUS michelle!!!
> i love my tattoos (most of them) but i truely wish i wasn't such a dumb kid when i got them. wish i had saved my money, taken time to research and find an artist like yours! do you mind sharing how many sessions and how much your art cost?



 Thank you.

It was one session at about 6 hours (including choosing the design and drawing the stencil) for the one that is more orange.

For the second one, I knew exactly what I wanted and gave him the photos in advance, so it took around 4 hours-- maybe a touch less. 

He charged $100 an hour, I think, and I did tip him on top of that.


----------



## joan624

michellejy said:


> I'm amazed by the beautiful, unique tattoos that have been shared in this thread.
> 
> I have two koi on my calf that are a cover up of a small anklet that I had done over a decade ago. The anklet was something I just drew a rough sketch of, thinking the tattoo artist would improve on the design since I am certainly no artist. Unfortunately, he basically just took my drawing that wasn't even drawn to scale, and slapped it on my ankle. When the ends didn't meet, he asked if I wanted it to completely encircle my ankle. I said yes, and he free-handed a squiggly line to connect the two parts rather than continuing the design.
> 
> After living with it for so long, I took the time to research tattoo artists more the second time around. I found an amazing artist who did a cover up that you would never even know was a cover up. The final design was MUCH larger than my original small anklet, but I truly feel like I have a piece of art on my leg now.
> 
> My husband and I got married at a conservatory that has a koi pond with floating Chihuly sculptures in the pond, which was the idea behind my tattoo. I've had this for about a year now, and it is every bit as vibrant as the day it was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of it shortly after it was finished with the photos I gave my tattoo artist as a reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the koi on the other side of my leg with the reference photos as well:



wow those are amazing! they look like paintings! im inluv with your inks!


----------



## michellejy

joan624 said:


> wow those are amazing! they look like paintings! im inluv with your inks!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Tracy

TaraPep said:


> *californiaCRUSH*~ Thanks... Once you get your first, it's kinda hard to stop... I seem to make appointments when things are crazy in my life, good or bad.... *It's like therapy...*
> 
> *VanessaJean*~ Thanks so much! Black is harder to cover but not impossible... So good luck if you decide to go for it...
> 
> *DesigningStyle*~ Thank you! It took a while to get that back piece done, now that it is I'm already thinking of the next one...   The crown is in an odd spot, my lower left hip... As for the lifting question, I laughed because I'm a Mortician and lift dead bodies all day...




This is so true! Your tats are amazingly beautiful! I have only 2 but lately I have the itch again...


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *Tracy*! I have an appointment coming up on May 1st and just cannot wait.


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

All this talk of tattoo's makes me want to get another one right now!!!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

my new tattoo!! i ended up getting it on the outside of the foot rather than the inside arch because the arch would have looked funny with the straight lettering. i love it though!!!


----------



## ghall

Love it!! Is that a painful/ tender spot?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Beautiful tatt *MJDaisy*!!


----------



## MJDaisy

thank you!! actually ghall, i was extremely shocked by how LITTLE it hurt. either i have a bigger pain tolerance than i thought or this tattoo spot wasn't bad at all. the middle word, dream, hurt the worst but even then it wasn't bad. i cringed a little but that was it. even when i get facials i usually break out in a sweat from the pain (sorry, that's kind of gross!) but I didn't have that at all...it felt like little bees stinging me or maybe a cat scratching me. not bad at all!! and the best part was it was over in less than 5 minutes!!!


----------



## beachy10

MJDaisy said:


> my new tattoo!! i ended up getting it on the outside of the foot rather than the inside arch because the arch would have looked funny with the straight lettering. i love it though!!!


 
Nice! Careful with the foot tattoo. I got a foot tattoo and part of it rubbed off on my flip flop. I wouldn't let anything rub on it for a bit.


----------



## rockhollow

I've been working on my tattoo for the last 4 months and finally it's finished. I love it. It all started with a couple of stars that I had tattooed about 30 years ago. I always wanted more and sure took my time getting it. Now that it's done, I'm SO happy.


----------



## MJDaisy

beachy10 said:


> Nice! Careful with the foot tattoo. I got a foot tattoo and part of it rubbed off on my flip flop. I wouldn't let anything rub on it for a bit.



thanks for the advice! im trying to keep anything from rubbing on it while it's healing and scabbing etc but it's kind of hard...still attempting though


----------



## ms_luxe_style

I have three, my first was a thick star at the base of my spine. A pentacle representing female strength.
The next two I got at the same time, a quote I love across my lower back that pretty much goes right across. 
And my wedding date in roman numerals across the inside of my left wrist. DH has the same, our wedding date, but his is a much larger version covering the inside of his arm from wrist to elbow. He can never forget an anniversary


----------



## bunnymasseuse

rockhollow said:


> I've been working on my tattoo for the last 4 months and finally it's finished. I love it. It all started with a couple of stars that I had tattooed about 30 years ago. I always wanted more and sure took my time getting it. Now that it's done, I'm SO happy.


Love it, very Very pretty.  Did the stars make any type of specific design on their way up your sleeve?



ms_luxe_style said:


> I have three, my first was a thick star at the base of my spine. A pentacle representing female strength.
> The next two I got at the same time, a quote I love across my lower back that pretty much goes right across.
> And my wedding date in roman numerals across the inside of my left wrist. DH has the same, our wedding date, but his is a much larger version covering the inside of his arm from wrist to elbow. He can never forget an anniversary


Would love to see pics!


----------



## rockhollow

bunnymasseuse said:


> Love it, very Very pretty. Did the stars make any type of specific design on their way up your sleeve?
> 
> 
> Would love to see pics!


 
No, my tattooist just free handed some swirling lines that looked good on my arm and included the stars that I had before. Then he just started and tattooed stars. I could only stand about 3 hours at a time - that worked well as then I could go home and look at it and decide where I wanted more stars for the next session. The sun on my hand was the most painful part.
Next it's across my back!


----------



## j9g8rchic

MJDaisy said:


> my new tattoo!! i ended up getting it on the outside of the foot rather than the inside arch because the arch would have looked funny with the straight lettering. i love it though!!!



I love it MJ.  It turned out great!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

tattoos really are addictive! i never believed that but now that i have one i'm already planning my next one. I want to get a star on the inside of my right wrist...i have a birth mark that looks just like the Little Dipper constellation but my birth mark only has 6 freckles so i want to put the star where the 7th one would go since the constellation is 7 stars not 6. also i love the quote "I have loved the stars too fondly to be fearful of the night" (Galileo).

I JUST got my tattoo on my foot less than 2 weeks ago so I guess I should wait a little bit, I am extremely impulsive though. Everyone is telling me not to get it on my wrist but I like that spot and it's my body not theirs.


----------



## rockhollow

MJDaisy said:


> tattoos really are addictive! i never believed that but now that i have one i'm already planning my next one. I want to get a star on the inside of my right wrist...i have a birth mark that looks just like the Little Dipper constellation but my birth mark only has 6 freckles so i want to put the star where the 7th one would go since the constellation is 7 stars not 6. also i love the quote "I have loved the stars too fondly to be fearful of the night" (Galileo).
> 
> I JUST got my tattoo on my foot less than 2 weeks ago so I guess I should wait a little bit, I am extremely impulsive though. Everyone is telling me not to get it on my wrist but I like that spot and it's my body not theirs.




you go girl - a tattoo should be for yourself. I love my tattoos, and don't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

A butterfly with a small rose on my right upperback and 2 hibiscus flowers on my right lower back.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

One of my tattoos will occasionally become elevated and itchy, does that happen to anyone else? I read that it's not serious or anything, but the itchiness can get pretty annoying. My other tattoo sometimes gets elevated as well but not itchy...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Mine gets like that when it's really hot and humid... when it gets too annoying I just put a cold pack on it and it goes away fairly quickly!

Here's some other causes that I found through google...
http://tattoo.about.com/cs/disease/a/aa042703a.htm


----------



## sheanabelle

MJDaisy said:


> tattoos really are addictive! i never believed that but now that i have one i'm already planning my next one. I want to get a star on the inside of my right wrist...i have a birth mark that looks just like the Little Dipper constellation but my birth mark only has 6 freckles so i want to put the star where the 7th one would go since the constellation is 7 stars not 6. also i love the quote "I have loved the stars too fondly to be fearful of the night" (Galileo).
> 
> I JUST got my tattoo on my foot less than 2 weeks ago so I guess I should wait a little bit, I am extremely impulsive though. *Everyone is telling me not to get it on my wrist but I like that spot and it's my body not theirs*.



i just got my first tat & its on my wrist. I F-ing love it  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## TaraP

Oooo. Can't wait to see *Sheanabelle*...


----------



## coachluvver

I just got a wrist tattoo less than a month ago. I looove it!
I also have 4 stars in my boys fave color on my shoulder and a pink butterfly on my ankle.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*MJDaisy*, I have one on my wrist and I love it!  It was super painful compared to my others but I really like it and get a lot of compliments on it.  I thought at first it would clash with dresses etc since I am a girly girl and it's kinda manly design-wise but it really doesn't, I was very surprised


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm still debating the star tattoo on my wrist 

I do want it but not sure about in 20 years from now....hmmmm.....

anyone have photos? i'd love to see yours ladystardust!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Sure here you go   I'm a huge Pete Doherty fan, not just as a musician but I really like the man as a poet.  "Bilo" is his nickname and the whole thing is from something he drew


----------



## beachy10

Pinkpuff09 said:


> One of my tattoos will occasionally become elevated and itchy, does that happen to anyone else? I read that it's not serious or anything, but the itchiness can get pretty annoying. My other tattoo sometimes gets elevated as well but not itchy...


 

mine itches sometimes. you can put some cortizone cream on it...should help.


----------



## ghall

Here are my wrist tatoos
My right wrist. Daughter's initials (MIH) and celtic endless love knot






And this is on the left side of my left wtist. I was born the year of the pig. And i love piglets


----------



## MJDaisy

thanks guys! they look great! i think i'm just going to go ahead and get it. i really want it right now! who  knows, i could die tomorrow....must live in the moment


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*ghall* I love your tatts! That piglet is too cute!


----------



## MJDaisy

i got the wrist tattoo yesterday! will post photos later today


----------



## MJDaisy

here it is!


----------



## TaraP

*Ghall*- Love your Celtic endless love knot and your little red piglet (how cute!).  

*MJDaisy*- Congrats on you new tattoo! It looks great!

*Lady* *Stardust*- I love anchors. So I am a fan of your wrist tattoo. My DH has an anchor on the top side of his hand with our now past on puppies names in it, Milton and Diva.


----------



## ghall

Thanks Lisa and Tara!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

TaraPep said:


> *Lady* *Stardust*- I love anchors. So I am a fan of your wrist tattoo. My DH has an anchor on the top side of his hand with our now past on puppies names in it, Milton and Diva.


  I love anchors too! lol anything nautical makes me happy I have no idea why lol


----------



## ladyash

omg I love anchors too!!! I have been debating a nautical anchor tat on my wrist. It would have to be much smaller though and something that I could cover for photoshoots so I'm not sure if it's worth it to get it just yet...


----------



## TaraP

Here is a pic of the one my DH has that I was talking about....


----------



## MJDaisy

Newer photo of the new wrist tattoo! Only 4 days old! But not as red/blurry  So in love with it.


----------



## Rocky1976

MJDaisy said:


> Newer photo of the new wrist tattoo! Only 4 days old! But not as red/blurry  So in love with it.


 
 Nice.


----------



## TaraP

Cute *MJDaisy*!  Love your nail polish too!


----------



## Kilala

I'm thinking about getting a tattoo, my first. For those of you that have tattoos behind or near your ears, what did it feel like? Also, do you miss seeing it because it's somewhat hidden?


----------



## TaraP

Kilala said:


> I'm thinking about getting a tattoo, my first. For those of you that have tattoos behind or near your ears, what did it feel like? Also, do you miss seeing it because it's somewhat hidden?



Hi.. I have a tattoo behind my right ear and to be honest, all tattoos hurt but in this spot not so much... It was just a little annoying to have that noise so close to your ear..  I do miss seeing it but I know it's there so whatever...
What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## thoang0705

^^^ I agree.  I was more focused on the noise than the pain (hardly any).


I LOVE tattoos!  And I agree, they're very addicting.  I only went back a few pages and I like everyone's artwork!


This is behind my left ear.  Two of my best friends also have the same tattoo but one has hers on her hip and the other has it on her back.  Theirs are also four times the size!






I got this last year and it.. hurt.  Says "Pain is Inevitable" - ironic, I know. 
_Excuse the flab, this was after the holidays._ :/






I also have a tattoo on my back that I got when I was 19 (added more at 22) and I will have to say I regret that one.  My friend and I are working on a coverup though so I'm reaaaaaaaaaally excited!


----------



## `JeNNY

Kilala said:


> I'm thinking about getting a tattoo, my first. For those of you that have tattoos behind or near your ears, what did it feel like? Also, do you miss seeing it because it's somewhat hidden?



There was literally, like, zero pain when I got mine.
I like the fact that it isn't totally visible because when people get close and they see it they're like "oh cool!!" 
A tattoo doesn't have to be visible to be great  Have the tattoo artist place it wherever you want... you have control over the visibility.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have one on the back of my neck, that's kind of the ear area lol.  It was by far my least painful but the vibrations that close to your skull are weird.  Like sometimes it felt like there was a little demolition team with a jackhammer in my brain lol not painful, but shakey.  I get a lot of comments on it actually when my hair is up or blows to the side (my hair is very long, like lower back long).  People never expect to see it bc my hair's down so much but I swear the minute I put it up it gets a comment.  I also like having it there, it's kind of like a secret with yourself.  Also really helped that it was coverable when I first got it and didn't tell my mom who told me not to  Location is definitely a big question with tattoos, I mean ideally we'd probably like all of ours to be visible at all times bc we like them and paid for them and when you get a new one it's exciting!  but there's only so many commonly visible places on the human body you know lol.  They have to go somewhere else eventually


----------



## sheanabelle

here is my wrist tat!! i got this & another one on my back at the same sitting. They are my first and probably not last.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Very cute!


----------



## TaraP

sheanabelle said:


> here is my wrist tat!! i got this & another one on my back at the same sitting. They are my first and probably not last.



Pretty *Sheanabelle*! Congrats on your first...


----------



## TaraP

I would like to share my new addition (outline only)...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Tara, that is insanely AMAZING!


----------



## TaraP

Thank you so much* lisa*! I've wanted to start a sleeve for so long but was just waiting for the right time. I cannot wait to start adding color.. Next apt. is in July.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

You're welcome! So jealous... wish I could have a sleeve done too! I always find them so interesting! Can't wait to see it filled in!  What colors are you getting?


----------



## Lady Stardust

*TaraPep*, do you go to Starlight?


----------



## TaraP

Yes! The Belleville shop.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I knew it!  I go there too!  My dad went there and insisted that's where I had to go lol.  Small world


----------



## chinkee21

TaraPep said:


> This is my most meaningful piece.. My best friend Diva died this past August.. She loved popcorn and her baby, her sock monkey.. So what did I do, I immortalized her on my leg. It definitely helped with the grieving process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is many hours of work... All I can say is ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added onto the piece above...If this pic offends anyone, please mods feel free to remove... I've blurred the appropriate spot...


 

Your tat is AMAZING!! so is your bum, LOL!

I have 3 tats myself, a heart on my left ankle, a rose on my upper back and a garland of sunflowers on my left ankle.


----------



## doreenjoy

I posted my first one over three years ago so I don't feel bad repeating it. 

Right inner wrist, the hub of the wheel of dharma (symbolizing moral discipline, a 
reminder I need often):






New one, left inner forearm - This is to remind me I have many gifts. I got this after my DH survived 
three brain surgeries in a 3 month period in 2010; also my little brother, who's a 2-
time cancer survivor, came with me when I got it. We found out his bone marrow 
cancer was in remission the day my DH had one of his surgeries, so it was a banner 
year for us.  




Right now it's just an outline. I think I'm going to have it filled in Tiffany blue, if the 
artist can match the color. Apologies for the crappy cell phone pic; it really is nicely squared on my arm, the artist did a great job.


Lastly, my little bro had the wings of a Phoenix inked on his back to celebrate his 2nd 
cancer remission. (He also has a four-leaf clover to cover his bone marrow surgery scars, but I don't think he'd want me posting a photo of his groin).


----------



## doreenjoy

Marginally better pic:


----------



## DeanaCal

I have an appt this weekend for a coverup of an old faded pegasus on my right shoulder blade and I'm so excited! The old one was a spur of the moment choice from flash but this time I'm getting custom work. I've been through some tough stuff in my 20's and 30's including a horrible marriage that lasted 13  years, a worse divorce, losing 3 pregnancies, assorted layoffs and financial difficulties, etc. but my 40's are fabulous! I'm getting a Phoenix rising from ashes and flames, to signify that no matter what happens to knock me down, I just keep getting back up! The added bonus is that my 10 year old daughter thinks that even though I'm older than all of her friends' mothers, I'm still cool! Hehe.


----------



## TaraP

lisalovesshoes said:


> You're welcome! So jealous... wish I could have a sleeve done too! I always find them so interesting! Can't wait to see it filled in!  What colors are you getting?



This thing won't be done til it's cold outside.. My tattoo artist is booked solid for a year plus so I will just be doing little sittings here and there when he can fit me in.. As for the colors, lots of blue water but I'm still researching what color koi fish I want.. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## TaraP

Lady Stardust said:


> I knew it!  I go there too!  My dad went there and insisted that's where I had to go lol.  Small world



That's AWESOME! Your dad has great taste.. You both must have some great pieces. Starlight is definitely one of the best.. My DH is friends with the owner Mario Barth. I love his colors, he makes them all.. Hope to see you there one day..


----------



## TaraP

chinkee21 said:


> Your tat is AMAZING!! so is your bum, LOL!
> 
> I have 3 tats myself, a heart on my left ankle, a rose on my upper back and a garland of sunflowers on my left ankle.



Thanks *chinkee21*! If you ever get a chance, we can never have enough pictures in this thread, we'd love to see your tattoos.


----------



## TaraP

DeanaCal said:


> I have an appt this weekend for a coverup of an old faded pegasus on my right shoulder blade and I'm so excited! The old one was a spur of the moment choice from flash but this time I'm getting custom work. I've been through some tough stuff in my 20's and 30's including a horrible marriage that lasted 13  years, a worse divorce, losing 3 pregnancies, assorted layoffs and financial difficulties, etc. but my 40's are fabulous! I'm getting a Phoenix rising from ashes and flames, to signify that no matter what happens to knock me down, I just keep getting back up! The added bonus is that my 10 year old daughter thinks that even though I'm older than all of her friends' mothers, I'm still cool! Hehe.



Hooray! I'm so excited for you! Great concept, great meaning.. Please post some pics after its done.  It's all going to be good and positive from this point on. Can't wait to see...


----------



## DeanaCal

I definitely will post pics!  I'll have DH take one of my old faded pegasus first, so I'll have a before and after.  I'm so excited this week is going to take FOREVER!!!

Just realized - I'm getting my ink on Mother's Day! :greengrin:


----------



## Lady Stardust

TaraPep said:


> That's AWESOME! Your dad has great taste.. You both must have some great pieces. Starlight is definitely one of the best.. My DH is friends with the owner Mario Barth. I love his colors, he makes them all.. Hope to see you there one day..


  Yeah I love everyone in there they're all really nice.  Is Joey still there?  He did my last one and I'm planning on getting another in the next few months and I like to stick to the same artist.  I had a different one but she left so I switched to him


----------



## VanessaJean

Nice work everyone.


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *VanessaJean*!



Lady Stardust said:


> Yeah I love everyone in there they're all really nice.  Is Joey still there?  He did my last one and I'm planning on getting another in the next few months and I like to stick to the same artist.  I had a different one but she left so I switched to him



At the Belleville shop there is Jay, a new guy, Dominic (piercer) and Joe. I don't know if it's the same person you are talking about. He is a younger guy.. They all do awesome work there..


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Yeah that's prob the same guy, the cute one  Good I won't have to change artists lol


----------



## DeanaCal

Woohoo!  Got it done!  Here's some pics of the really poor one I had before:












Here's the after!


----------



## TaraP

Wow! What a difference Deana. Looks great! I hope you love it too.  Thanks for the before and afters.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DeanaCal said:


> Woohoo!  Got it done!  Here's some pics of the really poor one I had before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the after!



Wow! What tattoo!  I guess it would be so painful...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

TaraPep said:


> I would like to share my new addition (outline only)...



AMAZING *Tara !! 
I wanna make me one too, but it scared me, I have fear to pain*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

TaraPep said:


> I would like to share my new addition (outline only)...



AMAZING *Tara* !! 
I wanna make me one too, but it scared me, I have fear of pain


----------



## DeanaCal

I love seeing all the pics on here - helped me get motivated to go ahead and get mine done.  Only problem is, now I want more! 

Tara, I bet your sleeve is going to be beautiful when it's all done!  Just from the outline, it looks like you have a really talented artist.  Good luck with that!


----------



## MJDaisy

sheanabelle said:


> here is my wrist tat!! i got this & another one on my back at the same sitting. They are my first and probably not last.




wow i love this sheanabelle!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

MJDaisy said:


> wow i love this sheanabelle!!!




Thanks!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Here is the other one I got that day (my real first). Its a quote from Hamlet but done in Hebrew. It says "and above all else: to thine own self be true"


----------



## sheanabelle

i love the way it peeks out!


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!!


----------



## DeanaCal

sheanabelle said:


> Here is the other one I got that day (my real first). Its a quote from Hamlet but done in Hebrew. It says "and above all else: to thine own self be true"



Love that! I'm a big fan of tats that have real meaning to people.


----------



## shamrock0421

Bump
:d


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Well since I am going to be a Bal owner any day now..... yes I have around 11 tattoos.

But Shamrock, I must say I got a little teary reading your first post about your mom and how you painted such a lovely picture in your post of the trip!! And your tattoo is soo pretty.


----------



## shamrock0421

Would LOVE to see pictures, Joyce!

Still, to this day, I can't tell that story without crying.

But I can do you one better.

My husband and I returned to Aruba for my birthday and our wedding anniversary in April.

We went to the restaurant that I mentioned in my original post - having dinner on the beach, I was wearing my Mom's diamond earrings (that she'd purchased that previous trip), drinking champagne, just ordered lobster, watching the sun set (amazing) and I looked right in front of me and there was this...

My Mom's name was Lorraine...

She was right there with me.  









joyceluvsbags said:


> Well since I am going to be a Bal owner any day now..... yes I have around 11 tattoos.
> 
> But Shamrock, I must say I got a little teary reading your first post about your mom and how you painted such a lovely picture in your post of the trip!! And your tattoo is soo pretty.


----------



## Denaroo

Had one tat........ cost me $6,000 including the days off work to have it removed via laser treatment - best money ever spent I hated it and will never get another :greengrin:
^ Awesome story Shamrock


----------



## shamrock0421

Wow...that sounds like an expensive mistake!  
Sorry about the bad experience.




Denaroo said:


> Had one tat........ cost me $6,000 including the days off work to have it removed via laser treatment - best money ever spent I hated it and will never get another :greengrin:
> ^ Awesome story Shamrock


----------



## riry

shamrock0421 said:


> Would LOVE to see pictures, Joyce!
> 
> Still, to this day, I can't tell that story without crying.
> 
> But I can do you one better.
> 
> My husband and I returned to Aruba for my birthday and our wedding anniversary in April.
> 
> We went to the restaurant that I mentioned in my original post - having dinner on the beach, I was wearing my Mom's diamond earrings (that she'd purchased that previous trip), drinking champagne, just ordered lobster, watching the sun set (amazing) and I looked right in front of me and there was this...
> 
> My Mom's name was Lorraine...
> 
> She was right there with me.



Yes, she definitely was. Thank you for sharing this extraordinary moment with us.  Sending many hugs to you... both for your effervescent presence on this forum (does anybody have a sunnier spirit? ) and for having to endure such a painful loss.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

shamrock0421 said:


> Would LOVE to see pictures, Joyce!
> 
> Still, to this day, I can't tell that story without crying.
> 
> But I can do you one better.
> 
> My husband and I returned to Aruba for my birthday and our wedding anniversary in April.
> 
> We went to the restaurant that I mentioned in my original post - having dinner on the beach, I was wearing my Mom's diamond earrings (that she'd purchased that previous trip), drinking champagne, just ordered lobster, watching the sun set (amazing) and I looked right in front of me and there was this...
> 
> My Mom's name was Lorraine...
> 
> She was right there with me.



Oh Wow!! That's just simply amazing! What a beautiful thing to see. I will take some pics of my favorite ones soon and PM you!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

riry said:


> Yes, she definitely was. Thank you for sharing this extraordinary moment with us.  Sending many hugs to you... both for your effervescent presence on this forum (does anybody have a sunnier spirit? ) and for having to endure such a painful loss.



What an excellent post! I wish there was a like button on here!!


----------



## shamrock0421

*riry* & *joyce* - Thank you both so much for your kind words.


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks!!!


----------



## awhitney

here's my *Moose*


----------



## TaraP

*Whitney*, too cute! Looks awesome...


----------



## awhitney

Thank you! Its almost 4 years old, and needs to be redone because the black has somewhat faded!


----------



## melismith

i have my entire right arm done!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Beautiful artwork, ladies!  TaraPep.....love that a fellow Minkette has such gorgeous tats!  I have three humble tats, none are very artistic.  But here are a few pics....please pardon the awkward angles....all three are in places that were hard for me to take a pic of by myself 

My first tattoo was on my lower back.  I designed it myself.  It is a Tibetan Buddha sitting in dhyana mudra (meditation gesture).  Buddha is seated upon a blue (although it honestly is a very greenish blue) lotus blossom, symbolizing the wisdom of knowledge.  Lotus traditionally also symbolizes new beginnings.








My second tattoo was the quickest and least painful.  It is on the nape of my neck.  It is "Satya" in Sanskrit, loosely meaning "To follow the path to the Truth" in English.







My most recent tattoo is an anklet.  I always liked the rosary tattoo that so many have, like Nicole Ritchies.  But, I wanted to be a little different.  So, I decided on a set of prayer (meditation) beads with a teardrop pendent that has the Om symbol depicted on it.  For those that do not know, Om  represents inner peace and harmony.  I tried to take a couple pics from different angles.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

I have about 12-ish! will have to take some pictures of my new ink!


----------



## TaraP

*Snakey*, Holla at your girl! I love that we have two of the most awesome things in common, RM and great tattoos. I love your anklet! It looks beautiful. I, like you, have a lotus flower and an Om symbol. Great choices!  We must be very much alike. Are you a Scorpio by chance?


----------



## VanessaJean

Pretty!


----------



## snakeygoddess

TaraPep said:


> *Snakey*, Holla at your girl!* I love that we have two of the most awesome things in common, RM and great tattoos.* I love your anklet! It looks beautiful. I, like you, have a lotus flower and an Om symbol. Great choices!  We must be very much alike. Are you a Scorpio by chance?




^^lol.  I love that comment!  Not a Scorpio, though....I'm a Capricorn.  I'll be coming up to NYC in a couple of weeks for my niece's Baptism, although it will be a short trip.  Who knows....maybe we'll run into each other!  Gosh, why couldn't my sister plan in during the SS week?!?!


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome!
Look forward to pictures!



Lulugurl2006 said:


> I have about 12-ish! will have to take some pictures of my new ink!


----------



## Creole

Who here has one or more tattoos? *I have 8* 
Where are they? *Ankle, back, arm, upper thigh*
Why did you choose the design you chose? *Different phases in my life. Didn't things. The ones on my arm (I call em my hood girl tats) I got when I was young and rebellious. The one my ankle I got after a wild night out. The ones on my back are in rememberance. And my favorite, my Japanese Lotus, describes who I am.*


----------



## mcb100

sheanabelle said:


> here is my wrist tat!! i got this & another one on my back at the same sitting. They are my first and probably not last.


 
I really want a wrist tat but I heard it's a painful spot! Did yours hurt? Also how long did it take to get done? I have a really tiny wrist but I want the word Breathe written. I want it to be tiny anyway, so hopefully the tattoo artist can fit it on my small wrist.


----------



## VanessaJean

My wrist tat was one of the least painful I have had. It's not bad at all.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

shamrock0421 said:


> Awesome!
> Look forward to pictures!


 
I will try to get out and have me DH take some pics of my bal and tats together!  Its a large back piece and way to hard to coordinate the camera and the mirror! 

P.S. I am in love with your jacket and scarf in your avatar!!! So amazing!


----------



## lindylee

Denaroo said:


> Had one tat........ cost me $6,000 including the days off work to have it removed via laser treatment - best money ever spent I hated it and will never get another :greengrin:
> ^ Awesome story Shamrock


 
I have several but I'm in the process of having two lasered off.  In fact had a "treatment" last night.  It is so painful but hopefully will be worth it.  I do love the ones I'm keeping, in particular one memorial tattoo for my son who died of cancer at the age of 22.  It's a star with his initial "B" for Brandon in the middle..


----------



## riry

lindylee said:


> I have several but I'm in the process of having two lasered off.  In fact had a "treatment" last night.  It is so painful but hopefully will be worth it.  I do love the ones I'm keeping, in particular one memorial tattoo for my son who died of cancer at the age of 22.  It's a star with his initial "B" for Brandon in the middle..



Oh *lindylee*,


----------



## lindylee

riry said:


> Oh *lindylee*,


Thanks *Riry*!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

lol I was the opposite, my wrist tattoo was by far my most painful.  Really, really hurt and I'm good with pain I can ignore about 90% of it but wow.  The top part not so much but the part closer to my hand was what hurt bc it's so delicate


----------



## mrs moulds

shamrock0421 said:


> Um...yeah...I'd absolutely make a decision based on what Kim Kardashian said.


 
:lolots: Sure, more Kim Kardashianisms.. And, this is a comment from a woman who will get butt naked for oreo's.

Anyway... I am so glad that I found this thread!

I love tattoos!!!  

I have *7* and each have special meaning. I was a late bloomer ( I guess you could say being in my 30's). Never in my wildest of dreams did I think that I would get a tattoo, but 7, you never know!

One day, hanging out with my sister I said, I want a tattoo and she looked at me with these large eyes and said *YOU, not YOU* and if you are serious, I know a great artist! So, off we went and I got a the " starter " tattoo, the butterfly on the ankle. Within 3 months I added 4 more:

3 Japanese letters on my right shoulder blade, sunflower with a lady bug on my right upper thigh, lillies on my lower back. In Oct 10' I added baby blue & baby pink floating stars in memory of children that I lost due to miscarriages on my left foot.  I am planning on getting 1 more, however, I know what I want, yet, not sure where I want to put it. My hubby loves my tattoo's but is not fond of them for his self. He said I need to check in to tattoo rehab LOL

Again, I am so happy to have found this thread... I will be visiting often!  Oh yeah, I have 3 Bal bags...


----------



## sheanabelle

mcb100 said:


> I really want a wrist tat but I heard it's a painful spot! Did yours hurt? Also how long did it take to get done? I have a really tiny wrist but I want the word Breathe written. I want it to be tiny anyway, so hopefully the tattoo artist can fit it on my small wrist.



oooh, i'm not going to lie. that hurt!! sooo much more than the back. But it was literally done in less than 5 minutes. I just recommend the artist pause every 10-20 seconds for you to have some reprieve. You should be able to handle breathe. promise!


----------



## MakeupDIY

No tattoos, yet. When I finally do get some I will be getting angel wings on my back and feathers on both of my feet/ankles with the words 'Fly' and 'Fall' on each foot


----------



## DeanaCal

OK I have a question for all you ladies. Does anybody know a reliable online source for translating chinese or sanskrit characters? I have something in mind for my next ink but I don't want to go around unknowingly with "Kung Pao Chicken" on my hip.


----------



## MakeupDIY

DeanaCal said:


> OK I have a question for all you ladies. Does anybody know a reliable online source for translating chinese or sanskrit characters? I have something in mind for my next ink but I don't want to go around unknowingly with "*Kung Pao Chicken*" on my hip.


 
^:lolots:  Sorry I don't know but that was funny =) Good Luck!


----------



## sparkyjt

Anyone know of an artist in Atlanta who is *really* good with florals?


----------



## mrs moulds

DeanaCal said:


> OK I have a question for all you ladies. Does anybody know a reliable online source for translating chinese or sanskrit characters? I have something in mind for my next ink but I don't want to go around unknowingly with "Kung Pao Chicken" on my hip.


 
LOL!!!


----------



## xlovely

Yep! Only one tiny one, see avatar


----------



## darkangel07760

MakeupDIY said:


> No tattoos, yet. When I finally do get some I will be getting angel wings on my back and feathers on both of my feet/ankles with the words 'Fly' and 'Fall' on each foot


 
That sounds like it is going to look cool!


----------



## I_schlove_you

I have 3 and plan to get more. I like to put alot of thought into mine. Better to have a few you love than a bunch you hate. I have  the word beloved  centered in plain black on my upper mid back. I have akoi on my left clavicle area, just the outline as I decided not to color it because its so  pretty and airy. And I have a yellow rose on my right scapula with a rope frame and my paw paws brand under it in a rust color.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Here are my largest pieces!

Front:







Back:






I still have more work to do on the back piece but it is mostly finished!


----------



## TaraP

Lulu, I *love* your work! It's so different and beautiful. Thanks so much for taking the time to post pics!


----------



## komu

I have three now! All of them in white ink; and all three representing something important to me. The first one I got is a Celtic (Scottish) symbol for inner strength on the inside of my right wrist. Surprisingly, this is the one that hurt the least.




The other two I did in one sitting. One on my left collarbone saying "I was born this way", symbolising partly my love for Gaga, but mostly that people can hate on me all they want, I'll still be a nerdy, odd, fashion-loving lesbian.




The last one should be fairly plain to most of you tPFers, Alexander McQueen will always be my favourite designer, so I had a tribute to his label done on my right hipbone.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I wish I were younger so I could get more!  It just wouldn't look "right" on me now.  Needless to say, I was doing some graphic design work today for a client and while I was in my creative mode I put this little number together.  I want one of you young 'ens to get it!  LOL


----------



## lisalovesshoes

komu said:


> I have three now! All of them in white ink; and all three representing something important to me. The first one I got is a Celtic (Scottish) symbol for inner strength on the inside of my right wrist. Surprisingly, this is the one that hurt the least.
> 
> The other two I did in one sitting. One on my left collarbone saying "I was born this way", symbolising partly my love for Gaga, but mostly that people can hate on me all they want, I'll still be a nerdy, odd, fashion-loving lesbian.
> 
> The last one should be fairly plain to most of you tPFers, Alexander McQueen will always be my favourite designer, so I had a tribute to his label done on my right hipbone.



I love them all!! 
Big fan of white ink... I want to get more!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

DesigningStyle said:


> I wish I were younger so I could get more!  It just wouldn't look "right" on me now.  Needless to say, I was doing some graphic design work today for a client and while I was in my creative mode I put this little number together.  I want one of you young 'ens to get it!  LOL



LOL.... That would be one bad a$$ tattoo!!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

DesigningStyle said:


> I wish I were younger so I could get more! It just wouldn't look "right" on me now. Needless to say, I was doing some graphic design work today for a client and while I was in my creative mode I put this little number together. I want one of you young 'ens to get it! LOL


 

Ooo, I like it! What would the heel part look like without a shoe on though?


----------



## DesigningStyle

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ooo, I like it! What would the heel part look like without a shoe on though?



I would have the artist fade the zipper into the heel.


----------



## xokarmaxo

I've got three tats! A butterfly on my right upper back, infinity symbol on my right wrist and my dog's paw print with a heart on my left wrist. 

The infinity tattoo I got because the infinity symbol has always meant a lot to me. To me, it symbolizes eternity/forever, "what goes around, comes around", "you get back what you give away" and it symbolizes my love and loyalty to my loved ones. Also, Adam Lambert is one of my favorite singers and he got an infinity tattoo last year in Atlanta. When I saw a picture of his, I fell in LOVE with it. It was PERFECT and it was done with hearts on both sides of the "loop". I found out that he got it done by Wylie Perry at 13 Roses Tattoo, which was a 1/2 hour drive from me, so I went to the same artist and asked him to do mine! 

I got this done in October 2010






The paw print tattoo on my left wrist was done with the actual paw print of my dog, Kobe, the love of my life. Wylie took Kobe's actual paw print and a picture that I took of his paw and drew it out "cleanly", leaving off the "extra" smudges that Kobe made when I took his print.  I had him add the heart in the bottom pad. 








<br>
I also had my infinity tattoo outlined in black and this made it really POP!

I'm not done with the infinity tat. Next Saturday, I'm going to add "you get back what you give away" around it.





<br>





ETA: Omg! I apologize for the size of the pics! I thought that they were resized on photobucket.


----------



## wetbandit42

You ladies are making me jealous with your wrist tats! I want one on each wrist, one in black & the other in white, but I can't figure out what to put there. Everything I think of seems so cliched.

I really like the idea of "follow your bliss", but I read that it's Joseph Campbell's most misunderstood quotes, so I don't think it actually means to follow your bliss. I'm not sure what it means then...


----------



## ophelia87

I have 13! Left are, neck, small of back, right butt cheek, calf, ankles and my newest is my chest. I've been getting work done for the past 12 years and have no plans of stopping.


----------



## sparkyjt

komu said:


> I have three now! All of them in white ink; and all three representing something important to me. The first one I got is a Celtic (Scottish) symbol for inner strength on the inside of my right wrist. Surprisingly, this is the one that hurt the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other two I did in one sitting. One on my left collarbone saying "I was born this way", symbolising partly my love for Gaga, but mostly that people can hate on me all they want, I'll still be a nerdy, odd, fashion-loving lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one should be fairly plain to most of you tPFers, Alexander McQueen will always be my favourite designer, so I had a tribute to his label done on my right hipbone.



Love your born this way tattoo!! Such a pretty placement too for a white ink tattoo.    I also have a white ink tattoo.  I have breathe on my inner left wrist.  I got it long before lindsay lohan though!  My mom passed away from lung disease so I had it done in her memory.  It reminds me of her and makes me happy that she can finally breathe.


----------



## steven300

i realy hate this thing n i hate to get tatoo on my any part of body


----------



## lil_peanut

So I've been vacationing in LA this week and decided it was time for another tattoo. I did some research on tattoo places and American Electric had the best reviews. I went in and was like, that guy in the back looks familiar! It was Craig's shop from LA Ink! He didn't do my tattoo, Tyler did, but everyone kept me laughing through the pain. I got a beautiful bird on my hip that ties in my two other tattoos. I can't upload them now, but once I get back I'll post a few pics. Btw, Craig is freaking hot in person and has an awesome and sick sense of humor. I actually had to tell him to shut up because I was loling so hard I was afraid Tyler was going to screw up the line work because of me!


----------



## TaraP

*karma* ~ Beautiful tattoos! I really love the paw print, what a wonderful idea that was. 

*peanut* ~ Can't wait to see your new tattoo! That's pretty cool you ended up at Craig's shop. They really do amazing work there, better than L.A. ink in my opinion. Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## sparkyjt

lilpeanut - can't wait to see your bird!  I only have 3 small ones myself, they're buried in this thread somewhere, but I follow this thread all the time! Love it!  

I'm 37 and didn't even get my first until I was 35.  I want another soon.  I am really thinking about doing 3 little birds behind my ear. I love Marley and that song is a nice reminder to slow down.   Is that goofy?


----------



## Denaroo

*I missed this.... I had a horrendously ugly tattoo that was such a botch job and done so poorly it was absolutely embarassing - the beginning and end of the outline didnt even meet. It was so ugly and it was on my right shoulder - for 5 years I hid it and finally found a laser center to have it removed. 12 treatments - and they were done a little to close together and I actually lost some pigment in my skin - my skin is quite dark and when i get tanned in the summer its obvious in patches but it just looks like a scar and I dont care, its better than the tatty. And yes its painful isnt it!?*

*Your tattoo of Brandons initial is so special... I cant think of a more appropriate way to have him with you always - what a tragic thing to have to go through as a mom *








lindylee said:


> I have several but I'm in the process of having two lasered off. In fact had a "treatment" last night. It is so painful but hopefully will be worth it. I do love the ones I'm keeping, in particular one memorial tattoo for my son who died of cancer at the age of 22. It's a star with his initial "B" for Brandon in the middle..


----------



## lil_peanut

Tattoo pics!

The first one is when it was halfway done:





Finished product...so happy with the way it turned out. 





Artist is Tyler Borich at American Electric Tattoo in Los Angeles. (Silverlake area)

I'm pretty heavily tattoo'd now, but you'd never know until I pull up my shirt or wear short shorts. They were all pretty impressed, especially with my rib tat.


----------



## lil_peanut

Might as well post the rest of them again...it's been awhile, hehe.

My pin up, done by Matt Howse at Spider Murphy's in San Rafael, CA (Left Thigh)






The origami was my first, at the time it was shoddily done since I didn;t do my research when it came to artists. It was cleaned up by Matt.
The music note was done by Theo Mindell, also at Spider Murphy's. 
(Right hip)





A memorial to my sweet Sun Conure Punk, as well as a tribute to my mom fighting Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma. 
(Left ribs, OUCH!)


----------



## lil_peanut

So they're all on one page. 




lil_peanut said:


> Tattoo pics!
> 
> The first one is when it was halfway done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product...so happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist is Tyler Borich at American Electric Tattoo in Los Angeles. (Silverlake area)
> 
> I'm pretty heavily tattoo'd now, but you'd never know until I pull up my shirt or wear short shorts. They were all pretty impressed, especially with my rib tat.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous work!


----------



## veyda

Pretty birds!


----------



## TaraP

Beautiful stuff* peanut*! I love your pinup... Very hot!


----------



## skydive nikki

lil_peanut said:


> Might as well post the rest of them again...it's been awhile, hehe.
> 
> My pin up, done by Matt Howse at Spider Murphy's in San Rafael, CA (Left Thigh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The origami was my first, at the time it was shoddily done since I didn;t do my research when it came to artists. It was cleaned up by Matt.
> The music note was done by Theo Mindell, also at Spider Murphy's.
> (Right hip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A memorial to my sweet Sun Conure Punk, as well as a tribute to my mom fighting Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma.
> (Left ribs, OUCH!)



LOVE your work!!!!!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks you guys, appreciate it! I have a feeling my collection is not complete yet. 

I always lurk through this thread, a lot of you ladies have beautiful pieces done!


----------



## TaraP

lil_peanut said:


> Thanks you guys, appreciate it! I have a feeling my collection is not complete yet.



I feel the same way... I am never satisfied..  I have a feeling I will be totally covered by the time I die..


----------



## lil_peanut

That makes two of us! LOL


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

lil_peanut said:


> Might as well post the rest of them again...it's been awhile, hehe.
> 
> My pin up, done by Matt Howse at Spider Murphy's in San Rafael, CA (Left Thigh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The origami was my first, at the time it was shoddily done since I didn;t do my research when it came to artists. It was cleaned up by Matt.
> The music note was done by Theo Mindell, also at Spider Murphy's.
> (Right hip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A memorial to my sweet Sun Conure Punk, as well as a tribute to my mom fighting Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma.
> (Left ribs, OUCH!)


I have got my work done by Paul at Spider Murphys! They all have amazing talent. Your work is amazing!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks, that's so cool you go there too! I totally want Theo to do my next tattoo.


----------



## MulberryKate

I have one on my hip, its only about 1cm by 1.5cm.

A local tattoo shop was running a charity event where they offered tiny heart tattoos for anyone who donated £10 or more, with the money going to Cancer Research.

My dad died of cancer a few years back so I thought it would be a nice thing to do, plus my best friend got one at the same time, so it doubles as a matching friendship tattoo. 

I'd like another small one on my ankle, I think maybe in white - nice and subtle.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

I have about 12ish! Here are a few




My thigh piece is the most recent and I just got it finished about a week ago!


----------



## LemonDrop

I have one, a turtle.  I will be getting 2 stars, one for each of my grandmas who've passed.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have been looking at this thread for 45 minutes.  I can't wait to post a pic of my turtle tattoo.    When I found out my grandma had a stroke I fell and scarred up my foot. She passed the next week.  I want to tattoo a star over the scar.  Can you tattoo on a very light scar?

Also anyone have a recommendation in the Panama City beach Ft Walton Beach area of Florida?


----------



## hautecouture15

LemonDrop said:


> I have been looking at this thread for 45 minutes.  I can't wait to post a pic of my turtle tattoo.    When I found out my grandma had a stroke I fell and scarred up my foot. She passed the next week.  I want to tattoo a star over the scar.  Can you tattoo on a very light scar?
> 
> Also anyone have a recommendation in the Panama City beach Ft Walton Beach area of Florida?



yes you can, my tattoo covers a very light scar i got from a burn


----------



## mcb100

does your skin bleed from tattoos? Like right afterwords? My friend's tat was kind of bleeding right after words, it looked extremely painful.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mcb100 said:


> does your skin bleed from tattoos? Like right afterwords? My friend's tat was kind of bleeding right after words, it looked extremely painful.


I think it does a bit, depends on how often they have to go over the same sections.

Pain is relative, to some it's not as bad, really depends on your personal tolerance.


----------



## TaraP

LV BarbieDoll said:


> I have about 12ish! Here are a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thigh piece is the most recent and I just got it finished about a week ago!



Hey LV! Your thigh piece is major..  How many sessions did that take? If you don't mind me asking, what are the rest of your tattoos?


----------



## alicatsplat

i have 7. i love them and they all have a meaning and are from times in my life..they hold memorys.


----------



## `JeNNY

To those with rib tatts - how bad did it hurt?

I want a 9 letter quote on my right side but I've heard from a number of people the pain is pretty bad.
So that + me being really skinny has me kinda terrified lol >_<


----------



## coachluvver

I just got my 4th tat on Friday. I got a rose on my foot in memory of my dad. I also have a butterfly above my ankle, a heart on my wrist, and 4 stars (for my 4 boys).


----------



## TaraP

:useless:


----------



## Jenn83

`JeNNY said:


> To those with rib tatts - how bad did it hurt?
> 
> I want a 9 letter quote on my right side but I've heard from a number of people the pain is pretty bad.
> So that + me being really skinny has me kinda terrified lol >_<



Don't be terrfied.  I'm thin and have my side done. I didn't think it was really too bad. There were spots that I felt a little bit more than others, but from what I recall that was more lower and not on the ribs.  I think the way I had to lay for 2 1/2 hours each sitting was more uncomfortable lol  Here is what I got done...


----------



## TaraP

Jenn83 said:


> Don't be terrfied.  I'm thin and have my side done. I didn't think it was really too bad. There were spots that I felt a little bit more than others, but from what I recall that was more lower and not on the ribs.  I think the way I had to lay for 2 1/2 hours each sitting was more uncomfortable lol  Here is what I got done...



I love everything about this! The owl, pumpkins and carving in the tree... It's beautiful!


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous!


----------



## etoile_30

Absolutely beautiful, Jenn. Wonderful.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I have two.  My first one is perfect and i love it.  My second one, which i got last week, is a horrid mess and i hate it.  It was not what i wanted, and not what he showed me on the computer.  He had shown me one type of "background" and did something completely different.  I'm actually very upset about it.  It is way too big and way too bright and nothing like what i asked for.  He is a very good and very well respected artist in his community.  All of his work is amazing.  I'm sure he thought mine was amazing too but he ruined my leg.  To make matters worse, i have a staph infection.  I have taken very good care of it so how i got the infection i don't know.  But my leg is a complete diaster.  The minute i left the studio i was looking for ideas for a cover up and researching laser removal.  But of course now that i have staph, i don't know if i want to go through any more of this.  Lol, not to debbie down this thread.  There are so many spectacular tattoos floating around this thread!- i really wish i could share in the positive.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

lilmountaingirl said:


> I have two.  My first one is perfect and i love it.  My second one, which i got last week, is a horrid mess and i hate it.  It was not what i wanted, and not what he showed me on the computer.  He had shown me one type of "background" and did something completely different.  I'm actually very upset about it.  It is way too big and way too bright and nothing like what i asked for.  He is a very good and very well respected artist in his community.  All of his work is amazing.  I'm sure he thought mine was amazing too but he ruined my leg.  To make matters worse, i have a staph infection.  I have taken very good care of it so how i got the infection i don't know.  But my leg is a complete diaster.  The minute i left the studio i was looking for ideas for a cover up and researching laser removal.  But of course now that i have staph, i don't know if i want to go through any more of this.  Lol, not to debbie down this thread.  There are so many spectacular tattoos floating around this thread!- i really wish i could share in the positive.



That is HORRIBLE! Did you express your concerns before you left the shop? I hope it heals up quickly and can be fixed soon!

When did the infection set in? Staph is everywhere, it could've been on your skin already and he might've not cleaned your skin properly. You also could've come in contact with something that had the bacteria on it.


----------



## Binkysmom

I only have 1 so far! It's a large ladybug on my right foot. Planning on getting a swallow at some point in the future.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Lilmountaingirl *do you have pics of the tat you don't like? Maybe it will grow on you.


----------



## robotindisguise

Jenn83 said:


> Don't be terrfied.  I'm thin and have my side done. I didn't think it was really too bad. There were spots that I felt a little bit more than others, but from what I recall that was more lower and not on the ribs.  I think the way I had to lay for 2 1/2 hours each sitting was more uncomfortable lol  Here is what I got done...


 
i love that tattoo, beautiful! 

I got my 2nd one done today, cherries on my ankle. Have a mate who's an apprentice, and she's tattooing on friends atm. I think she's a natural tbh, she does great work considering she's only been doing it this year 

please excuse my cracked heels


----------



## sofakingsweet

hey everyone. this is my current rib tattoo. i want to add to it and i was wondering if you guys have any ideas... an image that could be incorporated? i was thinking maybe a koi fish with its tail on the bottom of the verse and its head on top. the verse in the middle in place of the fish's body. idk if that makes sense. any other ideas would be appreciated. =)


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lisalovesshoes said:


> That is HORRIBLE! Did you express your concerns before you left the shop? I hope it heals up quickly and can be fixed soon!
> 
> When did the infection set in? Staph is everywhere, it could've been on your skin already and he might've not cleaned your skin properly. You also could've come in contact with something that had the bacteria on it.



Thank you!  I feel like this will never end!  I am not sure what, if any, connection there is between the tattoo and the staph.  I do agree he didn't clean my skin well enough.  But the staph didn't hit until a few days after i had the tattoo done.  I think it was a combination of Aquaphor (absolutely hate this product), friction and some improper cleaning on his part.  Of course the more the tattoo heals the sloppier it looks.  But now i don't want anyone to touch it because this staph infection is a nightmare!  I hope with time i will feel better about the situation and the tattoo.  But it's not looking like I will.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

VanessaJean said:


> *Lilmountaingirl *do you have pics of the tat you don't like? Maybe it will grow on you.



I should post pics huh?  I want to but i think people will say they like it since they feel sorry for me.  Lol.  And those that don't and are honest will just make me beat myself up more.  . But what if someone recognizes it!  That would be the worst!  But then again if i post pics maybe all you lovely TPFers can help me figure out what to do with it...


----------



## TaraP

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  I feel like this will never end!  I am not sure what, if any, connection there is between the tattoo and the staph.  I do agree he didn't clean my skin well enough.  But the staph didn't hit until a few days after i had the tattoo done.  I think it was a combination of Aquaphor (absolutely hate this product), friction and some improper cleaning on his part.  Of course the more the tattoo heals the sloppier it looks.  But now i don't want anyone to touch it because this staph infection is a nightmare!  I hope with time i will feel better about the situation and the tattoo.  But it's not looking like I will.



I'm so sorry that you're going through this mess... I can't even imagine. First, stop beating yourself up. It's not your fault. All will get better. Think positive and positive things will happen. If you could post a pic that would be great. You might receive some really helpful advice from some of us. 
May I ask you who told you to use Aquaphor? That_ may_ be part of your problem.
I am extensively tattooed and would love to be able to help you be happy with your tattoo or figure out what will make you happy with it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

TaraPep said:


> I'm so sorry that you're going through this mess... I can't even imagine. First, stop beating yourself up. It's not your fault. All will get better. Think positive and positive things will happen. If you could post a pic that would be great. You might receive some really helpful advice from some of us.
> May I ask you who told you to use Aquaphor? That_ may_ be part of your problem.
> I am extensively tattooed and would love to be able to help you be happy with your tattoo or figure out what will make you happy with it.



Thank you!  I appreciate the support very much.  My hubby tells me he loves it but he's my hubby!  And hates to see me sad.  So I don't feel very secure when he says it's pretty.  Lol.  The tattoo shop told me to use Aquaphor.  But after just a few applications i started to get a bad feeling.  I was like they really want me to use this huh?  The first few applications were fine but I started to notice it wasn't coming off as easy as it was going on.  It was getting goopy.  And i felt the tattoo couldn't breathe.  So i switched to Lubriderm.  But that was so oily and i think it made it worse.  I got some burning and small bumps.  So i just cleaned it and left it dry.  But then the staph started showing up.  And now i can't use anything on the tattoo at all.  I can only use a topical neosporin type antibiotic on the parts of staph.  So the tattoo is taking forever to heal.  It's been 2 1/2 weeks!  Ugh.  I'm going to try to post a pic.  I will be mortified if someone who knows him recognizes it!  What have you heard about Aquaphor?


----------



## TaraP

PMed you...


----------



## TaraP

I recently started coloring in my sleeve. So far got the 2 biggest things done, the Koi and Japanese peony.  Can't wait to do the rest! Please excuse my pics in bed....:giggles:


----------



## robotindisguise

looking gorgeous Tara, I love japanese sleeves


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous sleeve!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

sofakingsweet said:


> hey everyone. this is my current rib tattoo. i want to add to it and i was wondering if you guys have any ideas... an image that could be incorporated? i was thinking maybe a koi fish with its tail on the bottom of the verse and its head on top. the verse in the middle in place of the fish's body. idk if that makes sense. any other ideas would be appreciated. =)



This looks *great*!!!
The koi fish idea sounds interesting. I would go with something organic around it ::think vines that can follow the natural curves of your body so that you can attach "leaves" or "flowers" whether literal or not.  --This way you could add to it as you go on in life with representations of moments or people...


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

TaraPep said:


> I recently started coloring in my sleeve. So far got the 2 biggest things done, the Koi and Japanese peony.  Can't wait to do the rest! Please excuse my pics in bed....:giggles:



I kind of love it like this...with a little more of coloring fading into an outline like an unfinished canvas look? Idk, maybe I just love to see everything as a neverending project


----------



## TaraP

THANK YOU *robotindisguise*, *VannesaJean* and *LittleMsPerfect*! 

*LMP*~ Lol on the neverending project comment... That's why i'm kind of happy that I have to wait months in between appointments, it would get finished so fast otherwise and I'd be on to the next project before you knew it...


----------



## TaraP

sofakingsweet said:


> hey everyone. this is my current rib tattoo. i want to add to it and i was wondering if you guys have any ideas... an image that could be incorporated? i was thinking maybe a koi fish with its tail on the bottom of the verse and its head on top. the verse in the middle in place of the fish's body. idk if that makes sense. any other ideas would be appreciated. =)



I totally agree with what LittleMsPerfect suggested.. I think the vines with flowers idea would look amazing... It's feminine and something that can be easily added on around your currant tattoo... Good luck!


----------



## queenvictoria2

xokarmaxo said:


> I've got three tats! A butterfly on my right upper back, infinity symbol on my right wrist and my dog's paw print with a heart on my left wrist.
> 
> The infinity tattoo I got because the infinity symbol has always meant a lot to me. To me, it symbolizes eternity/forever, "what goes around, comes around", "you get back what you give away" and it symbolizes my love and loyalty to my loved ones. Also, Adam Lambert is one of my favorite singers and he got an infinity tattoo last year in Atlanta. When I saw a picture of his, I fell in LOVE with it. It was PERFECT and it was done with hearts on both sides of the "loop". I found out that he got it done by Wylie Perry at 13 Roses Tattoo, which was a 1/2 hour drive from me, so I went to the same artist and asked him to do mine!
> 
> I got this done in October 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paw print tattoo on my left wrist was done with the actual paw print of my dog, Kobe, the love of my life. Wylie took Kobe's actual paw print and a picture that I took of his paw and drew it out "cleanly", leaving off the "extra" smudges that Kobe made when I took his print.  I had him add the heart in the bottom pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> I also had my infinity tattoo outlined in black and this made it really POP!
> 
> I'm not done with the infinity tat. Next Saturday, I'm going to add "you get back what you give away" around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Omg! I apologize for the size of the pics! I thought that they were resized on photobucket.





LOVE the paw print one! I wish I would have thought of that before I lost my boxer baby


----------



## schadenfreude

I started a big hip/thigh piece Thursday with one of the best artists in the state and he recommends Aquaphor or A&D Ointment. Both are a little greasy but Aquaphor is not as heavy and certainly not as stinky.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  I feel like this will never end!  I am not sure what, if any, connection there is between the tattoo and the staph.  I do agree he didn't clean my skin well enough.  But the staph didn't hit until a few days after i had the tattoo done.  I think it was a combination of Aquaphor (absolutely hate this product), friction and some improper cleaning on his part.  Of course the more the tattoo heals the sloppier it looks.  But now i don't want anyone to touch it because this staph infection is a nightmare!  I hope with time i will feel better about the situation and the tattoo.  But it's not looking like I will.



Eeshk... Have you gotten antibiotics for it?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lisalovesshoes said:


> Eeshk... Have you gotten antibiotics for it?



Yeah but it's been two weeks!  Nightmare!!


----------



## justkell

queenvictoria2 said:


> LOVE the paw print one! I wish I would have thought of that before I lost my boxer baby




When my chihuahua Bruiser passed away last summer I went back and forth for a few days about whether or not to get his paw print. He always hated having his paws touched so I didn't want to have his paws touched after he passed since I knew how much he hated it. I finally decided to get it so before he was cremated I had the vet take his front left paw print for me and I got it tattooed on my left foot. He always followed me everywhere in life and now in his passing he will always walk with me.


----------



## queenvictoria2

justkell said:


> When my chihuahua Bruiser passed away last summer I went back and forth for a few days about whether or not to get his paw print. He always hated having his paws touched so I didn't want to have his paws touched after he passed since I knew how much he hated it. I finally decided to get it so before he was cremated I had the vet take his front left paw print for me and I got it tattooed on my left foot. He always followed me everywhere in life and now in his passing he will always walk with me.




So sorry about Bruiser 

I have been thinking of getting a tattoo on the back of my neck with his name Joe in graffiti font  The font is kind of like a tribal tattoo


----------



## justkell

queenvictoria2 said:


> So sorry about Bruiser
> 
> I have been thinking of getting a tattoo on the back of my neck with his name Joe in graffiti font  The font is kind of like a tribal tattoo



Thanks you and sorry about your baby too 

I highly recommend getting the tattoo... it was very healing for me. I got it about a month after he passed and it gave me a sense of comfort, happiness.


----------



## TaraP

justkell said:


> Thanks you and sorry about your baby too
> 
> I highly recommend getting the tattoo... it was very healing for me. I got it about a month after he passed and it gave me a sense of comfort, happiness.



I'm sorry about Bruiser.. He is definitely in puppy heaven with my Diva. On August 8th it's going to be a year since I lost her. I got a beautiful memorial piece for her on my thigh. It's her face, her favorite toy - a sock monkey and her favorite snack- popcorn. It helped me 100% through the mourning process. Like you, it gives me comfort and happiness...


----------



## TaraP

queenvictoria2 said:


> So sorry about Bruiser
> 
> I have been thinking of getting a tattoo on the back of my neck with his name Joe in graffiti font  The font is kind of like a tribal tattoo



Like *justkell* said, I highly recommend getting your memorial tattoo. I'm sorry for your loss. I think the tattoo will really bring you a sense of calming and comfort..


----------



## justkell

TaraPep said:


> I'm sorry about Bruiser.. He is definitely in puppy heaven with my Diva. On August 8th it's going to be a year since I lost her. I got a beautiful memorial piece for her on my thigh. It's her face, her favorite toy - a sock monkey and her favorite snack- popcorn. It helped me 100% through the mourning process. Like you, it gives me comfort and happiness...




That's a beautiful piece! I am so sorry for your loss as well. I think about getting his face somewhere on me from time to time.


----------



## queenvictoria2

justkell & Tarapep - Thank you both so much


----------



## VanessaJean

So sorry for your losses.

I got my pit bull Ozzy's name on my inner arm when he died in 2008. I miss him every day. I'm thinking of adding some snowflakes since he loved the snow.


----------



## robotindisguise

pretty sure the ink has blown out in some spots on my cherries. People that have lots of experience with tatts, there's not much I can do is there? Besides getting it touched up to look a little better. Which I doubt would even help much.

Unless you look at it super close, it's not entirely noticeable. And at the end of the day, I knowingly agreed to be tattooed by an apprentice.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hey, another Perthian! :salute:

Can you post a pic? How long ago did you get it done?

If it's not very noticeable, then probably leave it for now. Maybe contact the tattoo shop,let them know/show them your concerns and keep an eye on it. I'm not sure if anything can be done to correct it other than going over it by making the cherry bigger, if it's doable.

My first tattoo was done by a world renowned artist and it looked great for a number of years. I didn't think blowout can happen years after the tattoo has healed but now, the lines are slightly squiggly and halo-y around certain areas. Not a huge drama as tattoo still looks good, just blurry..

Current tattoo artist said it probably happened because the skin there is very thin. Apparently, tattoo ink can take several years to settle and in my case, it didn't settle very well!


----------



## robotindisguise

I got it done nearlly 2 weeks ago, and it's almost done with the scabbing. But yeah, it's not super noticable and still looks alright.

I'll wait another week, see what it looks like and post a photo (and then I can shave my legs ). Maybe in the future go to a more experienced artist and get it fixed up as much as possible.


----------



## Laurie8504

sofakingsweet said:


> hey everyone. this is my current rib tattoo. i want to add to it and i was wondering if you guys have any ideas... an image that could be incorporated? i was thinking maybe a koi fish with its tail on the bottom of the verse and its head on top. the verse in the middle in place of the fish's body. idk if that makes sense. any other ideas would be appreciated. =)



This is so pretty!  I would suggest footprints since that is the title of the poem.  Other than that, maybe a symbol of strength, like an oak tree?  The Japanese feel of a koi doesn't seem to blend with the poem to me, but it may have an entirely different meaning to you.  Oh, or something like a vine curling through the words would be pretty.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Eddie Runner

I really like it when seen on others but can't bear that pain.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi Ladies,
I've been looking at the last 50 pages and decided to chime in. I have tattoos, but I really don't count them anymore since some of them start of small and I add on later in the years. I have a star trail on my wrist, mini cross on my other wrist (new as of last weekend), a collection of butterflies and an angel on my back and a small daisy (first tattoo) on my ankle (plan on covering this one up later). Attached are some pics of my recent work from last weekend including a mini cross - pic 1. Pic 2 is what my tattoo on my back looked like before last weekend. Pic 3 is the added work as of last weekend. The butterfly in pic two, after 10 years looked like mush and I wanted to get it them updated. Plus, I wanted additional butterflies too. Should take a couple of weeks before they settle in and look like one piece. I'm already think of script that I want on my hip and cover-up pieces to cover up my daisy on my ankle. Tattoos are so addicting! But I love them!


----------



## TaraP

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been looking at the last 50 pages and decided to chime in. I have tattoos, but I really don't count them anymore since some of them start of small and I add on later in the years. I have a star trail on my wrist, mini cross on my other wrist (new as of last weekend), a collection of butterflies and an angel on my back and a small daisy (first tattoo) on my ankle (plan on covering this one up later). Attached are some pics of my recent work from last weekend including a mini cross - pic 1. Pic 2 is what my tattoo on my back looked like before last weekend. Pic 3 is the added work as of last weekend. The butterfly in pic two, after 10 years looked like mush and I wanted to get it them updated. Plus, I wanted additional butterflies too. Should take a couple of weeks before they settle in and look like one piece. I'm already think of script that I want on my hip and cover-up pieces to cover up my daisy on my ankle. Tattoos are so addicting! But I love them!



Love the cross! That's cool how it's 3-D. And Your new additions are lovely. Your artist did a great job covering the old butterfly.. Congrats!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

TaraPep said:


> Love the cross! That's cool how it's 3-D. And Your new additions are lovely. Your artist did a great job covering the old butterfly.. Congrats!


 

Thank you! I think I have learned my lesson with just walking in any shop and getting a tattoo from anyone.  That's what I did with the old butterfly.  I will be using my current tatt. artist for all my tattoos.


----------



## Nectarine25

Just came home from being inked. Got the outline done, have to go once more for coloring and shading. I love it already


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hotnessss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaraP

Nectarine25 said:


> Just came home from being inked. Got the outline done, have to go once more for coloring and shading. I love it already



OMG! That's so pretty. I can't wait to see it finished. That's a big tattoo for your first..  Props to you! It's so feminine.. Congrats! What colors are you thinking of coloring it in with?


----------



## Nectarine25

Thank you, it's even prettier I ever imagined! It is big but was surprisingly painless except parts near the spine. I'm really proud of myself though 

The flower, which actually is a flower of the nectarine tree, will be pink like it is in real life too. Wings deep turquoise. Hair red, like mine. Shoes/leaves reddish brown and the sheet/dress I'm not sure yet.



TaraPep said:


> OMG! That's so pretty. I can't wait to see it finished. That's a big tattoo for your first..  Props to you! It's so feminine.. Congrats! What colors are you thinking of coloring it in with?


----------



## oopsididitagain

It's very nice, Nectarine!   :okay:Yes it is a big tattoo!


----------



## TaraP

Nectarine25 said:


> Thank you, it's even prettier I ever imagined! It is big but was surprisingly painless except parts near the spine. I'm really proud of myself though
> 
> The flower, which actually is a flower of the nectarine tree, will be pink like it is in real life too. Wings deep turquoise. Hair red, like mine. Shoes/leaves reddish brown and the sheet/dress I'm not sure yet.



Those colors together are going to be gorgeous! As someone who has a lot of tattoos, in my opinion, the outline is the worst part. So the worst is over!
Woo hoo! I'm going to go out on a limb and say your artist is a woman? Am I correct?


----------



## VanessaJean

How gorgeous!


----------



## Nectarine25

Actually you're not  It's actually done by a guy who does more masculine and graffiti style tattoos. Before me, he hadn't done a lot of cutesy girly things and it took him quite a few months to draw my fairy so that we were both happy with it 



TaraPep said:


> Those colors together are going to be gorgeous! As someone who has a lot of tattoos, in my opinion, the outline is the worst part. So the worst is over!
> Woo hoo! I'm going to go out on a limb and say your artist is a woman? Am I correct?


----------



## Nectarine25

Thank you ladies 



oopsididitagain said:


> It's very nice, Nectarine!   :okay:Yes it is a big tattoo!





VanessaJean said:


> How gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

Nectarine25 said:


> Actually you're not  It's actually done by a guy who does more masculine and graffiti style tattoos. Before me, he hadn't done a lot of cutesy girly things and it took him quite a few months to draw my fairy so that we were both happy with it



Ha! Get out of here.. Well he did an amazing job. I thought because of the beautiful thin lines in the outline that that was a telltale sign of a woman, guess not. My brother is a graffiti artist so I just know your coloring and shading is going to be bananas!


----------



## baghag411

I love her Nectarine!!!  I agree with Tara!  Props to you on your first one being so big!!  HA!  I thought a woman did it too because it is so feminine. You probably opened up a whole new world/clientele for your artist!!!  Those colors sound gorgeous too.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## baghag411

The cross does look 3-D!  That's cool!  Love all the butterflies.  That's really cute!!



Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been looking at the last 50 pages and decided to chime in. I have tattoos, but I really don't count them anymore since some of them start of small and I add on later in the years. I have a star trail on my wrist, mini cross on my other wrist (new as of last weekend), a collection of butterflies and an angel on my back and a small daisy (first tattoo) on my ankle (plan on covering this one up later). Attached are some pics of my recent work from last weekend including a mini cross - pic 1. Pic 2 is what my tattoo on my back looked like before last weekend. Pic 3 is the added work as of last weekend. The butterfly in pic two, after 10 years looked like mush and I wanted to get it them updated. Plus, I wanted additional butterflies too. Should take a couple of weeks before they settle in and look like one piece. I'm already think of script that I want on my hip and cover-up pieces to cover up my daisy on my ankle. Tattoos are so addicting! But I love them!


----------



## Nectarine25

Oh, just saw this. Thank you  I never thought that tough guy could make something this delicate, I so appreciate he took his time drawing it!!



baghag411 said:


> I love her Nectarine!!!  I agree with Tara!  Props to you on your first one being so big!!  HA!  I thought a woman did it too because it is so feminine. You probably opened up a whole new world/clientele for your artist!!!  Those colors sound gorgeous too.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## timayyyyy

Nectarine25 said:


> Oh, just saw this. Thank you  I never thought that tough guy could make something this delicate, I so appreciate he took his time drawing it!!


Nectarine, you're so brave for getting a huge piece done for your first tattoo! It's beautiful and I'm sure it'll look even more so when all the details are filled in! I'm so excited for you!

I just got my first tattoo two days ago and it's fist sized on my ribs right under my armpit. I love it so much I'm already thinking of expanding on it and turning it into a side piece! People are so right when they say it's addictive!


----------



## Nectarine25

Thank you 

Post pics of yours? How bad did it hurt? I had one part near my spine that made me cry 

And I know - addictive 



timayyyyy said:


> Nectarine, you're so brave for getting a huge piece done for your first tattoo! It's beautiful and I'm sure it'll look even more so when all the details are filled in! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> I just got my first tattoo two days ago and it's fist sized on my ribs right under my armpit. I love it so much I'm already thinking of expanding on it and turning it into a side piece! People are so right when they say it's addictive!


----------



## sheanabelle

thinking of my third (and fourth, lol) 

does anyone have a simple wishbone tatted on them, or have a pic of someone with one? i just want it super small, still unsure of the placement on the body though.


----------



## timayyyyy

Nectarine25 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Post pics of yours? How bad did it hurt? I had one part near my spine that made me cry
> 
> And I know - addictive





Here we are. Some parts hurt, some parts didn't but I have to say that the closer to the armpit and the breast, the more it hurt. It felt like I was being eletrocuted there! Lol. I'm really ticklish so it was a challenge for me to stay still every time the artist would come at me with their gun lolol. I was definitely glad when it was over. I'm hoping to make this real pretty in the future and turn it into a side piece. This hasn't even healed yet and I'm excited already!


----------



## Nectarine25

Nice! That's your horoscope? Do you want to continue with the theme or surround it with something else?

I'm really ticklish too so I know what you mean 




timayyyyy said:


> View attachment 1498022
> 
> Here we are. Some parts hurt, some parts didn't but I have to say that the closer to the armpit and the breast, the more it hurt. It felt like I was being eletrocuted there! Lol. I'm really ticklish so it was a challenge for me to stay still every time the artist would come at me with their gun lolol. I was definitely glad when it was over. I'm hoping to make this real pretty in the future and turn it into a side piece. This hasn't even healed yet and I'm excited already!


----------



## ladyash

Nectarine25 said:


> Nice! That's your horoscope? Do you want to continue with the theme or surround it with something else?
> 
> I'm really ticklish too so I know what you mean



me too! That's one of the reasons I don't have tattoos yet. I had a hard time staying still for my belly button to be pierced. I'm very very ticklish. I don't even want to attempt with a tattoo just in case I moved or did something dumb cause that's permanent LOL


----------



## timayyyyy

Nectarine25 said:


> Nice! That's your horoscope? Do you want to continue with the theme or surround it with something else?
> 
> I'm really ticklish too so I know what you mean



Thank you! It's actually for my DF whose name is Leo but I'm also actually a Leo so I guess it works out hahaha. I would definitely like something that's not related to the zodiac perhaps some feathers or flowers. I'm gonna keep looking around for something I like and then mull it over. But I can't wait!


----------



## TaraP

timayyyyy said:


> Thank you! It's actually for my DF whose name is Leo but I'm also actually a Leo so I guess it works out hahaha. I would definitely like something that's not related to the zodiac perhaps some feathers or flowers. I'm gonna keep looking around for something I like and then mull it over. But I can't wait!



That's great! I love that your tattoo now has a double meaning.. It's very pretty. Congrats! I love the idea of expanding it with beautiful flowers down your side. That will look very feminine and sexy!
I'm pretty ticklish myself so I don't really know how I get through all of my sessions.


----------



## KittyLouise

I have only two tattoos so far, both very small:
A pink bow on my hip, and a heart locket outline in black on my wrist.


----------



## Nectarine25

Here's an update on my fairy. Still needs color in the flower and light touch up on hair:


----------



## carinaeletoile

I don't have any tattoos. I always felt that it should really mean something to you...and that it should stand the test of time.

That said, I'm so glad I didn't get the vampire bite tattooed on my neck when I was 18. LOL The only one that I wish I had gotten when I was younger was my birth sign, but I could never find one that appealed to me enough.

I love seeing tattoos on other people when they're done well and they have significant meaning for you. I have a friend who has a strawberry on one foot and a Tweety Bird on the other. When I asked her she replied, "Everyone was rushing me so I just got whatever looked the easiest."

*rolls eyes* LAME

PS When I first saw this thread I thought it would be about tattooing your eyebrows or eyeliner on. *blush*


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Nectarine25 said:


> Here's an update on my fairy. Still needs color in the flower and light touch up on hair:



That's looking awesome! Loving the colours... can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## TaraP

Nectarine25 said:


> Here's an update on my fairy. Still needs color in the flower and light touch up on hair:



That is absolutely stunning! Seriously beautiful! I love it so much... I'm so happy you posted update pics.


----------



## Nectarine25

TaraPep said:


> That is absolutely stunning! Seriously beautiful! I love it so much... I'm so happy you posted update pics.



Thank you Tara, she's so pretty I love her too!! I'm relieved there's only one session left though. He would have finished it last time but my skin got so sore towards the end ush:


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty!


----------



## janvier

Nectarine25 said:


> Here's an update on my fairy. Still needs color in the flower and light touch up on hair:



I love the teal colouring.  Very nice


----------



## beachy10

carinaeletoile said:


> I don't have any tattoos. I always felt that it should really mean something to you...and that it should stand the test of time.
> 
> That said, I'm so glad I didn't get the vampire bite tattooed on my neck when I was 18. LOL The only one that I wish I had gotten when I was younger was my birth sign, but I could never find one that appealed to me enough.
> 
> I love seeing tattoos on other people when they're done well and they have significant meaning for you. I have a friend who has a strawberry on one foot and a Tweety Bird on the other. When I asked her she replied, "Everyone was rushing me so I just got whatever looked the easiest."
> 
> *rolls eyes* LAME
> 
> PS When I first saw this thread I thought it would be about tattooing your eyebrows or eyeliner on. *blush*



I think everyone should take time to think about that they want. For me it's been a several year process. I don't agree that tattoos have to have meaning. I have a cherry blossom on my foot and some lilies on my back and they mean squat. They just make me feel happy when I look at them. To me it's like wearing jewelry or makeup but these are permanent accessories.


----------



## TaraP

I have an update on my sleeve... It's coming along nicely. Almost there!

*Progression pics...
*


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous work!


----------



## SunglassLove

Song lyrics on my side... going this weekend for another one. Will post pictures once it's done! I have 3 others as well. Don't believe I never followed this thread, I adore tattoos.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Heck NO!! I'm old school. Tattoos are for men, not women! Don't shoot me. JMO


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Tattoos are awesome and I wish I had more I currently only have three


----------



## robotindisguise

@TaraPep it looks amazing!


----------



## TaraP

Thank you *VanessaJean* and *robotindisguise*!


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Song lyrics on my side... going this weekend for another one. Will post pictures once it's done! I have 3 others as well. Don't believe I never followed this thread, I adore tattoos.



Looks great! Can't wait to see the new one..


----------



## SunglassLove

Star constellation on my side  nice n fresh... I love it, the guy really did a nice job! I didn't want a color on the inside and he gave me zero choice, LOL. Included a close up


----------



## NoSnowHere

TaraPep said:


> I have an update on my sleeve... It's coming along nicely. Almost there!
> 
> *Progression pics...
> *


Gorgeous work! I love it.


----------



## tatertot

Lovely work ladies!! 

*Tara* your sleeve is stunning! I adore the rich colors and it's so beautiful. Please keep the pics coming

I don't have pics but I have added some new art since my last post here. I hadour family insignia put on my right hand on the "web" part between my thumb and pointer finger. It's delicate, and exactly what I wanted. 5 down and only a few more to go.


----------



## TaraP

NoSnowHere said:


> Gorgeous work! I love it.



Thank you so much!


----------



## TaraP

tatertot said:


> Lovely work ladies!!
> 
> *Tara* your sleeve is stunning! I adore the rich colors and it's so beautiful. Please keep the pics coming
> 
> I don't have pics but I have added some new art since my last post here. I hadour family insignia put on my right hand on the "web" part between my thumb and pointer finger. It's delicate, and exactly what I wanted. 5 down and only a few more to go.



Thank you! I appreciate your kind words! 

I would love to see a pic of your new work. It sounds lovely and so unique.


----------



## FaBaholic

Wow you're sleeve is beautifulll I love the detail and colors!!


----------



## baghag411

That's gorgeous *Tara*!!!  Love all the colors together.


----------



## baghag411

*Sunglass*--Love the lyrics and stars!


----------



## TaraP

FaBaholic said:


> Wow you're sleeve is beautifulll I love the detail and colors!!



Thanks! I am truly in love with it. Now I await my next appointment in December...


----------



## TaraP

baghag411 said:


> That's gorgeous *Tara*!!!  Love all the colors together.



Thank you friend! Besides my RM's they are my best accessory...


----------



## SunglassLove

baghag411 said:


> *Sunglass*--Love the lyrics and stars!


 

Thank you! 

TaraPep - Don't you hate waiting?? My artist has my idea for my next tat (going to be a pretty intricate back piece) and I'm not getting it done until January... Boo!!


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Thank you!
> 
> TaraPep - Don't you hate waiting?? My artist has my idea for my next tat (going to be a pretty intricate back piece) and I'm not getting it done until January... Boo!!



Yes! Waiting totally sucks.. Wow, a back piece. That's pretty awesome. A back piece is the biggest compliment you can give to an artist as it is the largest canvas on the body. Can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! Amazing! What's the theme/inspiration of your sleeve?  My husband and I are thinking of getting a tattoo but we have yet to find a good artist and design....



TaraPep said:


> I have an update on my sleeve... It's coming along nicely. Almost there!
> 
> *Progression pics...*


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Wow! Amazing! What's the theme/inspiration of your sleeve?  My husband and I are thinking of getting a tattoo but we have yet to find a good artist and design....



Thank you!!! My sleeve is an expantion of my back piece, which is the story of my life. Each item within the piece means a great deal to me.  Finding a great artist is key. That you and your DH are researching artists is the best thing you can do. Here is a link to my other work.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-156.html#post18139407


----------



## travelerscloset

TARA!!!! You are amazing! You are literally a living work of art and I MUST say that those tattoos came out beautiful because your body is such a beautiful canvas!  I'm speechless.



TaraPep said:


> This is my most meaningful piece.. My best friend Diva died this past August.. She loved popcorn and her baby, her sock monkey.. So what did I do, I immortalized her on my leg. It definitely helped with the grieving process...
> 
> 
> This is many hours of work... All I can say is ouch!
> 
> 
> I've added onto the piece above...If this pic offends anyone, please mods feel free to remove... I've blurred the appropriate spot...


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> TARA!!!! You are amazing! You are literally a living work of art and I MUST say that those tattoos came out beautiful because your body is such a beautiful canvas!  I'm speechless.



 You are so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

.......love the image and color!



Nectarine25 said:


> Here's an update on my fairy. Still needs color in the flower and light touch up on hair:


----------



## Nectarine25

Wow  It's beautiful!! Looked at your other pieces too and all I can say wow and ouch  You've definitely found one great artist and the pieces represent you so well 





TaraPep said:


> I have an update on my sleeve... It's coming along nicely. Almost there!
> 
> *Progression pics...
> *



Thank you, *Travelers* Still haven't had time to get it finished 




travelerscloset said:


> .......love the image and color!


----------



## melissayw

I got a tattoo when I was 22 & I'm
Glad today it's on the back of my neck because I'll never see it & it'll never bother me. Cause at 35 if done tastefully & in spots that can be covered up I feel there not worth it


----------



## ceng07

here is my tattoo..its on my wrist.  It's my brothers name in Arabic, he passed away 3 years ago.  

I got the tattoo a year after he passed, as my parents told me to wait since I might have wanted to do it in the moment, but a year later I still wanted to get it done. And i do not regret it at all!


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ a beautiful tribute. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Threshold

^^  Indeed.  Tattoos are a fabulous medium for personal expression.  Deepest sympathies, *ceng07*.


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## KittyLouise

Lovely tattoo hun, sorry for your loss. x


----------



## MJDaisy

question....i am thinking about getting a third tattoo. I want it on my left wrist. The only problem is, I want a word but I already have a tattoo on my right wrist that is a star. Do you think it will look really uneven to have a word on one wrist and a star on the other? I'm uploading the pic of the tat i already have.

Opinions would be appreciated


----------



## SunglassLove

Wanted to share this... I suppose it fits with the theme 

My new dermal anchor. I'm in love with it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> question....i am thinking about getting a third tattoo. I want it on my left wrist. The only problem is, I want a word but I already have a tattoo on my right wrist that is a star. Do you think it will look really uneven to have a word on one wrist and a star on the other? I'm uploading the pic of the tat i already have.
> 
> Opinions would be appreciated



I don't think it would look uneven. You should go with what you want.


----------



## NoSnowHere

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Wanted to share this... I suppose it fits with the theme
> 
> My new dermal anchor. I'm in love with it!



Ooh that's cool!


----------



## SunglassLove

MJDaisy said:


> question....i am thinking about getting a third tattoo. I want it on my left wrist. The only problem is, I want a word but I already have a tattoo on my right wrist that is a star. Do you think it will look really uneven to have a word on one wrist and a star on the other? I'm uploading the pic of the tat i already have.
> 
> Opinions would be appreciated


 

I think it'll look fine! I have a tattoo on my left wrist, and as soon as I forget how much it hurt, I'm sure one will find a home on my right wrist as well.


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> question....i am thinking about getting a third tattoo. I want it on my left wrist. The only problem is, I want a word but I already have a tattoo on my right wrist that is a star. Do you think it will look really uneven to have a word on one wrist and a star on the other? I'm uploading the pic of the tat i already have.
> 
> Opinions would be appreciated



Actually it will be symmetrical putting one on your right wrist too. I think it will look great! Go for it!


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Wanted to share this... I suppose it fits with the theme
> 
> My new dermal anchor. I'm in love with it!



Very nice.. It looks great. So unique.. Congrats!


----------



## MJDaisy

getting my left wrist tattooed on saturday! eep!!!


----------



## TaraP

Exciting *MJDaisy*! You know the drill, please post pics....


----------



## SunglassLove

Here's one I haven't posted... Just realized I have it on facebook.

Thanks for the comments on the piercing - I absolutely adoorrrree it. I've wanted it forever but always debated myself with it - my cousin finally told me to just go do it... he said if I still want it now, a year later, then obviously I need to just go do it.


----------



## MJDaisy

SunglassLove said:


> Here's one I haven't posted... Just realized I have it on facebook.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the piercing - I absolutely adoorrrree it. I've wanted it forever but always debated myself with it - my cousin finally told me to just go do it... he said if I still want it now, a year later, then obviously I need to just go do it.



pretty! i like it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Here's one I haven't posted... Just realized I have it on facebook.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the piercing - I absolutely adoorrrree it. I've wanted it forever but always debated myself with it - my cousin finally told me to just go do it... he said if I still want it now, a year later, then obviously I need to just go do it.



Love it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> question....i am thinking about getting a third tattoo. I want it on my left wrist. The only problem is, I want a word but I already have a tattoo on my right wrist that is a star. Do you think it will look really uneven to have a word on one wrist and a star on the other? I'm uploading the pic of the tat i already have.
> 
> Opinions would be appreciated



What abt having part of the word going thru the star..


----------



## lv_forever

I just got my first tattoo a couple days ago.  I was super nervous and excited at the same time.  The pain level was a bit higher than expected but I managed, lol.  It is of a bluebird and I really love it.  It looks a little retro but not too much.  My tattoo artist did a really great job.  I will post a pic once the swelling/redness is gone.  

I've always loved tattoos but never got one because I grew up in a pretty conservative culture.  But I think it can get addicting.  I am already thinking of my next tattoo that can be expanded upon my first one!

I got it on the side of the hip so it won't really be visible in public unless I am wearing a bikini at the beach or something - and I think I will pretty much keep the location of my next tattoos to those areas where family can't ***** about me having tattoos, lol!


----------



## TaraP

lv_forever said:


> I just got my first tattoo a couple days ago.  I was super nervous and excited at the same time.  The pain level was a bit higher than expected but I managed, lol.  It is of a bluebird and I really love it.  It looks a little retro but not too much.  My tattoo artist did a really great job.  I will post a pic once the swelling/redness is gone.
> 
> I've always loved tattoos but never got one because I grew up in a pretty conservative culture.  But I think it can get addicting.  I am already thinking of my next tattoo that can be expanded upon my first one!
> 
> I got it on the side of the hip so it won't really be visible in public unless I am wearing a bikini at the beach or something - and I think I will pretty much keep the location of my next tattoos to those areas where family can't ***** about me having tattoos, lol!



It sounds lovely! I can't wait to see... Congrats on your first but surely not your last tattoo....


----------



## lv_forever

TaraPep said:


> It sounds lovely! I can't wait to see... *Congrats on your first but surely not your last tattoo*....



Yup, surely not my last!  I can't wait to take a pic!  I think the swelling would go away in a couple days.  It is already healing exactly the way my tattoo artist said it would.

I think my next one will definitely be something tigerlily/plant-based.


----------



## lv_forever

TaraPep said:


> I have an update on my sleeve... It's coming along nicely. Almost there!
> 
> *Progression pics...
> *



Wow, I love this!  I don't think I am daring enough to do a sleeve, but would definitely like to incorporate some of the designs into my next one.  I absolutely love the flowers and the colors are amazing!


----------



## TaraP

lv_forever said:


> Wow, I love this!  I don't think I am daring enough to do a sleeve, but would definitely like to incorporate some of the designs into my next one.  I absolutely love the flowers and the colors are amazing!



Thank you so much! I'm definitely not a black and grey tattoo kind of girl. I love all of the beautiful colors. A few of my pieces were done by Mario Barth himself, who is the creator of Intenze ink. Every piece on my body is done using the Intenze colors. They stay vibrant for years and years to come.  I totally appreciate your comment...


----------



## lv_forever

TaraPep said:


> Thank you so much! *I'm definitely not a black and grey tattoo kind of girl.* I love all of the beautiful colors. A few of my pieces were done by Mario Barth himself, who is the creator of Intenze ink. Every piece on my body is done using the Intenze colors. They stay vibrant for years and years to come.  I totally appreciate your comment...



Haha, me neither!  I chose bluebird for my tattoo because I loved the shade my tattoo artist came up with!  What are the flowers in your sleeve?  They are absolutely beautiful - I would want something similar as a backdrop for my existing tattoo.  

I am hoping to post a pic in a day or two.  The swelling/redness is almost gone but it is peeling so I won't get the best picture.


----------



## serenityxd

Got this done just almost a month ago! As bad as it sounds where I live here in Melbourne, Australia it's hot already so I just had to wear shorts in the sun.. tried my best not to do it though but I did put sunscreen on it as it's still healing!

I got it because I loved the piece of art as I found it on here http://kiddotattoo.deviantart.com/gallery/24430183#/d2jdpza and <- was the original artwork until my tattoo artist fixed it a bit so it looked more shaped for my thighs. Sometimes it reminds me of my mum who is my biggest weakness in my life I guess, the butterflies just means something that goes like "everytime I try to run, you're always the one that's holding me back". The dragon fly is just about my younger brother who I have to always look out for, he's not only stubborn but I guess it's the mummy's boy -_____-"

Since it's my first tatt, I'm not too sure but can someone help me out with it.. I've gone through the peeling stage like sunburn so is it meant to peel again? I'm seeing a few small skin parts that should flake off but it's not happening and my butterflies outlines haven't peeled off yet so I'm clueless and I don't know when I can shave over the area!  It's drying up far too quick each time I'm putting on moisturizer too.. do I still use the cream "Bepanthem" for it?


----------



## TaraP

lv_forever said:


> Haha, me neither!  I chose bluebird for my tattoo because I loved the shade my tattoo artist came up with!  *What are the flowers in your sleeve? * They are absolutely beautiful - I would want something similar as a backdrop for my existing tattoo.
> 
> I am hoping to post a pic in a day or two.  The swelling/redness is almost gone but it is peeling so I won't get the best picture.



They are cherry blossoms. But they are not standard traditional cherry blossoms. I asked my artist to make them different and original so we came up with a multi colored version.


----------



## TaraP

serenityxd said:


> Got this done just almost a month ago! As bad as it sounds where I live here in Melbourne, Australia it's hot already so I just had to wear shorts in the sun.. tried my best not to do it though but I did put sunscreen on it as it's still healing!
> 
> I got it because I loved the piece of art as I found it on here http://kiddotattoo.deviantart.com/gallery/24430183#/d2jdpza and <- was the original artwork until my tattoo artist fixed it a bit so it looked more shaped for my thighs. Sometimes it reminds me of my mum who is my biggest weakness in my life I guess, the butterflies just means something that goes like "everytime I try to run, you're always the one that's holding me back". The dragon fly is just about my younger brother who I have to always look out for, he's not only stubborn but I guess it's the mummy's boy -_____-"
> 
> Since it's my first tatt, I'm not too sure but can someone help me out with it.. I've gone through the peeling stage like sunburn so is it meant to peel again? I'm seeing a few small skin parts that should flake off but it's not happening and my butterflies outlines haven't peeled off yet so I'm clueless and I don't know when I can shave over the area!  It's drying up far too quick each time I'm putting on moisturizer too.. do I still use the cream "Bepanthem" for it?



It's beautiful! Congrats! From the pic it looks pretty much healed. It usually takes me a good 2-3 weeks for all peeling to stop and I feel healed shortly after, like another week or so. I continue using fragrance free Curel lotion 2x a day for as long as I can keep the routine going. That keeps your tattoo looking new for years. The better you care for it in the beginning, the better it will look later on. 

I love the spot you choose. It's very femine and looks great on you!


----------



## UpgradeU

SunglassLove and serenityxd both your tattoo's are beautiful.

I'm a big fan of tattoo's but I only have one myself, a small phrase on my rib cage. I was surprised by the fact it didn't hurt at all except for the last word which was on a bonier part.

I have a few more ideas in mind...lilies on my hip going up my back and dancing heels on my wrist but I want to think about it before I commit. The one I have now is so hidden sometimes I forget it's there myself!


----------



## bbeeccaa

SunglassLove said:


> Song lyrics on my side... going this weekend for another one. Will post pictures once it's done! I have 3 others as well. Don't believe I never followed this thread, I adore tattoos.




Gorgeous! Love rib/side/torso tattoos. 
Here is mine from last year: (the tip of the quill actually starts right under my right breast but I couldn't get it in the photo..damn blackberry camera limits lol..and the words are above my right butt cheek it says "Unwritten")


----------



## TaraP

bbeeccaa said:


> Gorgeous! Love rib/side/torso tattoos.
> Here is mine from last year: (the tip of the quill actually starts right under my right breast but I couldn't get it in the photo..damn blackberry camera limits lol..and the words are above my right butt cheek it says "Unwritten")



It's beautiful! Love the placement....


----------



## bebs

I have one on my lower back, it is "tribal" however I designed it by hand and have personal reasons behind it (I'll try to get a picture of it within the next few days) 

it is a heart with thorns for wings and it is a reminder to my self that no matter how hard or tough that love is that it is always worth while to fly, kind of cheesy, but it has helped me remember through some less then stellar times in my life. I got it when I was 18 and am now 25. 

somedays I forget it is there, and somedays I reach back and try to trace it with my fingers.

the only thing that I get upset about is the fact that it was personal and hand designed by my self and corrected by the artist for better outline, however years later I have seen one or two people with the same tattoo, and now am angered that the artist wanting to save it for her portfolio used it again for somebody else.


----------



## TaraP

I'm so excited.. Can't wait,  3 more days until my next appointment...


----------



## Laura88

I have Abuelo tattooed on my right inner wrist. I love it and am so glad I got it.


----------



## mcb100

^Did your wrist tattoo hurt? I have light skins, and all the veins on my wrist show through. Plus, I'm thin so you do see the bump in the middle of my inner wrist that's either a bone of some sort or a major vein, and i'm super terrified even though i really want a tattoo on my wrist, because the needle would be going over all of that.


----------



## Bag Fetish

mcb100 said:
			
		

> ^Did your wrist tattoo hurt? I have light skins, and all the veins on my wrist show through. Plus, I'm thin so you do see the bump in the middle of my inner wrist that's either a bone of some sort or a major vein, and i'm super terrified even though i really want a tattoo on my wrist, because the needle would be going over all of that.



No.. Like any it goes numb fast. I have to say my ankle hurt more then the wrist...


----------



## Laura88

It didn't hurt at all really. I've got quite a high pain threshold and i've got thin skin too, You can see most of my veins


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Outline of my half sleeve finished! The goddess of mercy.


----------



## robotindisguise

^^ looks beautiful LV!


----------



## TaraP

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Outline of my half sleeve finished! The goddess of mercy.



Looks awesome! Congrats! That is going to be amazing when it's done. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!


----------



## TaraP

Finished!  Here are a few quick pics of my finished sleeve...


----------



## rockhollow

TaraPep said:


> Finished!  Here are a few quick pics of my finished sleeve...



love, love, love your sleeve. The colors are fantastic. What a lucky girl to have such a work of art  on your arm.


----------



## thegoreprincess

TaraPep said:


> Finished!  Here are a few quick pics of my finished sleeve...



Tara, it looks great! You rock it so hard. I don't think I could ever pull that off.


----------



## MJDaisy

looks great tara


----------



## MJDaisy

here is my newest tattoo. Fearless.


----------



## NoSnowHere

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Finished!  Here are a few quick pics of my finished sleeve...



Beautiful! How long did it take start to finish?


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous work!!


----------



## ladyash

TaraPep said:


> Finished!  Here are a few quick pics of my finished sleeve...



I am so in love with this! I love the colours!


----------



## piosavsfan

TaraPep said:


> Finished!  Here are a few quick pics of my finished sleeve...


 
Wow! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TaraP

rockhollow said:


> love, love, love your sleeve. The colors are fantastic. What a lucky girl to have such a work of art  on your arm.



*Thank you so much! I definitely do feel lucky. I am so happy!*




			
				thegoreprincess said:
			
		

> Tara, it looks great! You rock it so hard. I don't think I could ever pull that off.



*Thanks tgp! I wanted a sleeve for so long but never pursued it due to my job. I've been there for almost 10 years now. They know me and know what I can do so I finally said fu*k it and couldn't be happier! *




			
				MJDaisy said:
			
		

> looks great tara



*Thanks friend..  *




			
				NoSnowHere said:
			
		

> Beautiful! How long did it take start to finish?



*Thank you! It took about 12 hours in between 6 or so sessions. *




			
				VanessaJean said:
			
		

> Gorgeous work!!



*Thank you Vanessa!*




			
				 ladyash said:
			
		

> I am so in love with this! I love the colours!



*Thanks! Blue is my favorite color and I'm a water sign. I get happy looking down at my arm now, just puts me in a good mood. *




			
				piosavsfan said:
			
		

> Wow! Gorgeous!!!!



*I so appreciate your kind words! Thank you! *


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> here is my newest tattoo. Fearless.



I love this! Love the lettering! It fits your wrist just perfect, not too big and not too small. It's beautiful!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Tara, your sleeve is absolutely beautiful! You look amazing, as always


----------



## MJDaisy

TaraPep said:


> I love this! Love the lettering! It fits your wrist just perfect, not too big and not too small. It's beautiful!



thank you tara  congrats again on your beautiful sleeve.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> here is my newest tattoo. Fearless.



Beautiful tattoo! I'm thinking about getting script a little bit smaller than yours on my wrist.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

ladyash said:
			
		

> I am so in love with this! I love the colours!



Agreed the colors pop and are beautiful!


----------



## MJDaisy

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Beautiful tattoo! I'm thinking about getting script a little bit smaller than yours on my wrist.



thanks! i wanted mine smaller...it was bigger than i wanted. it actually took me a little bit of time to come to terms with mine (tara will tell you!). But I have learned accept the size and like the tattoo


----------



## Bag Fetish

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> here is my newest tattoo. Fearless.



Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## TaraP

If you have 3 minutes to spare and want a good laugh, watch this... It's tattoo related..

http://devour.com/video/kristen-bells-craptastic-tattoos/


----------



## sadiarmg

loveee the script! been wanting to do something along those lines, but i dunno what!


----------



## MJDaisy

Bag Fetish said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone!!!



thank you


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi,

I got a new tattoo last Friday night. It's a spine tattoo that reads "never a failure, always a lesson." Didn't hurt as much as I thought. I love it! 

Tattoos are so addicting. I'm already planning for the next one, lol.


----------



## MJDaisy

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a new tattoo last Friday night. It's a spine tattoo that reads "never a failure, always a lesson." Didn't hurt as much as I thought. I love it!
> 
> Tattoos are so addicting. I'm already planning for the next one, lol.



i love the placement! congrats


----------



## BoriquaNina

I have a bunch. (listed below)

1. "Forte" on my wrist - selected to remind me I am strong and can overcome anything.
2. a horseshoe with the number 21 inside on my other wrist - luck
3. a crown on my hip - part of my family's crest
4. "boricua" with flanked by two hibiscus flowers on my lower back- Boricua=Puerto Rican & one of my favorite flowers
5. the lower back tattoo is flanked by a devil heart & angel heart - I had the devil made 10% larger than the angel to represent my personality. A little more devilish. lol 
6. the foot tattoo described/photographed below

I could only find one photo on my facebook of the most recent one. My best friend of 15 years and I got matching ones together. 

We decided to use words that we felt best described our relationship. "Love, Respect, Loyalty". Mine didn't hold very well. Something about the skin towards the heel of my foot being different? I've had it touched up 3 times already and probably have one or two more to do.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> i love the placement! congrats



Thank you!


----------



## prettydagger

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a new tattoo last Friday night. It's a spine tattoo that reads "never a failure, always a lesson." Didn't hurt as much as I thought. I love it!
> 
> Tattoos are so addicting. I'm already planning for the next one, lol.



I have "je ne regrette rien" on my left wrist (pic below). Similar meaning: never regret, always learn from an experience.

Lily on my lower back (family thing), beta fish on front hip (independence), and my fairly large shoulder piece is my most recent--not sure if I'm done with it or if I'll trail it further down my back in an Alice in Wonderland theme. Maybe have the roses start "dripping" color down to a full color tattoo below?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

prettydagger said:
			
		

> I have "je ne regrette rien" on my left wrist (pic below). Similar meaning: never regret, always learn from an experience.
> 
> Lily on my lower back (family thing), beta fish on front hip (independence), and my fairly large shoulder piece is my most recent--not sure if I'm done with it or if I'll trail it further down my back in an Alice in Wonderland theme. Maybe have the roses start "dripping" color down to a full color tattoo below?



The roses dripping color is a cool idea. You don't see something like that on many people.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> I have a bunch. (listed below)
> 
> 1. "Forte" on my wrist - selected to remind me I am strong and can overcome anything.
> 2. a horseshoe with the number 21 inside on my other wrist - luck
> 3. a crown on my hip - part of my family's crest
> 4. "boricua" with flanked by two hibiscus flowers on my lower back- Boricua=Puerto Rican & one of my favorite flowers
> 5. the lower back tattoo is flanked by a devil heart & angel heart - I had the devil made 10% larger than the angel to represent my personality. A little more devilish. lol
> 6. the foot tattoo described/photographed below
> 
> I could only find one photo on my facebook of the most recent one. My best friend of 15 years and I got matching ones together.
> 
> We decided to use words that we felt best described our relationship. "Love, Respect, Loyalty". Mine didn't hold very well. Something about the skin towards the heel of my foot being different? I've had it touched up 3 times already and probably have one or two more to do.



Cute tattoo. I heard that about foot tattoos. I was told the skin on your fingers and towards the heel are hard areas for the ink to hold up well.  I wanted a word on my finger similar to the Rihanna pic I have as my avatar and the tattoo artist warned me against it. Said I would be in the tattoo shop getting it retouched three to for times a year.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Yeah I think it depends on the person as well. My friend who I got the tattoo with hasn't had to touch hers up at all and it looks brand new (it's been about a 16 months since we got them done) however mine still looks like it needs work after I've gone in a few times. The same artist did both so I guess it just depends on your skin. I can't say I will be getting another on the other foot that's for sure! Too much work. LOL 



Purse Freak 323 said:


> Cute tattoo. I heard that about foot tattoos. I was told the skin on your fingers and towards the heel are hard areas for the ink to hold up well.  I wanted a word on my finger similar to the Rihanna pic I have as my avatar and the tattoo artist warned me against it. Said I would be in the tattoo shop getting it retouched three to for times a year.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> Yeah I think it depends on the person as well. My friend who I got the tattoo with hasn't had to touch hers up at all and it looks brand new (it's been about a 16 months since we got them done) however mine still looks like it needs work after I've gone in a few times. The same artist did both so I guess it just depends on your skin. I can't say I will be getting another on the other foot that's for sure! Too much work. LOL



True, lol! Wonder if they charge you, if you go to the same artist for a touch up?


----------



## VanessaJean

Love all the work ladies.


----------



## TaraP

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a new tattoo last Friday night. It's a spine tattoo that reads "never a failure, always a lesson." Didn't hurt as much as I thought. I love it!
> 
> Tattoos are so addicting. I'm already planning for the next one, lol.



Looks great! Very sexy... They are very addicting. Every time I leave a session I make another appointment..lol


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Love seeing everyone's ink!! Here's my most recent. Upper arm piece. I gave the artist 5 concepts I wanted to incorporate, and a general overall "feel" I was going for, and then let him do his thing. the purple ribbon is for my dad, who died of pancreatic cancer this christmas. The big daisy and overall whimsical feel is for my marriage, the marigolds are my mom and my brother, and the little chubby lime green and red flower is me. 

Pic taken right after tattoo was finished. I have others but parts of it are cut off and I wanted to share the whole thing. Yes, it is still this vivid 15 months later. My skin is less red though. ;->


----------



## TaraP

BoriquaNina said:


> I have a bunch. (listed below)
> 
> 1. "Forte" on my wrist - selected to remind me I am strong and can overcome anything.
> 2. a horseshoe with the number 21 inside on my other wrist - luck
> 3. a crown on my hip - part of my family's crest
> 4. "boricua" with flanked by two hibiscus flowers on my lower back- Boricua=Puerto Rican & one of my favorite flowers
> 5. the lower back tattoo is flanked by a devil heart & angel heart - I had the devil made 10% larger than the angel to represent my personality. A little more devilish. lol
> 6. the foot tattoo described/photographed below
> 
> I could only find one photo on my facebook of the most recent one. My best friend of 15 years and I got matching ones together.
> 
> We decided to use words that we felt best described our relationship. "Love, Respect, Loyalty". Mine didn't hold very well. Something about the skin towards the heel of my foot being different? I've had it touched up 3 times already and probably have one or two more to do.



That looks fab! Great pic! I have also heard that feet are a tough spot which is why I have not ventured there yet.


----------



## TaraP

Aimgrrrl said:


> Love seeing everyone's ink!! Here's my most recent. Upper arm piece. I gave the artist 5 concepts I wanted to incorporate, and a general overall "feel" I was going for, and then let him do his thing. the purple ribbon is for my dad, who died of pancreatic cancer this christmas. The big daisy and overall whimsical feel is for my marriage, the marigolds are my mom and my brother, and the little chubby lime green and red flower is me.
> 
> Pic taken right after tattoo was finished. I have others but parts of it are cut off and I wanted to share the whole thing. Yes, it is still this vivid 15 months later. My skin is less red though. ;->
> 
> View attachment 1612319



Such a vivid and meaningful piece. Very pretty.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TaraP

prettydagger said:


> I have "je ne regrette rien" on my left wrist (pic below). Similar meaning: never regret, always learn from an experience.
> 
> Lily on my lower back (family thing), beta fish on front hip (independence), and my fairly large shoulder piece is my most recent--not sure if I'm done with it or if I'll trail it further down my back in an Alice in Wonderland theme. Maybe have the roses start "dripping" color down to a full color tattoo below?



LOVE your shoulder piece! It's beautiful. I  the bottle of poison. Cute detail...


----------



## TaraP

Purse Freak 323 said:


> True, lol! Wonder if they charge you, if you go to the same artist for a touch up?



I actually went for a touch up today on my sleeve and was not charged. To be honest I was not expecting that. He got a great tip. 
I made my next appointment. It's in April. Can't wait to start a new project...


----------



## Aimgrrrl

prettydagger said:
			
		

> I have "je ne regrette rien" on my left wrist (pic below). Similar meaning: never regret, always learn from an experience.
> 
> Lily on my lower back (family thing), beta fish on front hip (independence), and my fairly large shoulder piece is my most recent--not sure if I'm done with it or if I'll trail it further down my back in an Alice in Wonderland theme. Maybe have the roses start "dripping" color down to a full color tattoo below?



I LOOVE the shoulder piece. They're all gorgeous, but that piece is outstanding!! I like the idea of the roses dripping color. That bottom rose especially looks like a paintbrush and could easily have some red added in as if it had been dipped in paint, beginning the color section transition. I love big, well-executed pieces! I need another one. It's been a year and I'm jonesing.


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm really craving a new one too.


----------



## etoile_30

prettydagger said:


> I have "je ne regrette rien" on my left wrist (pic below). Similar meaning: never regret, always learn from an experience.
> 
> Lily on my lower back (family thing), beta fish on front hip (independence), and my fairly large shoulder piece is my most recent--not sure if I'm done with it or if I'll trail it further down my back in an Alice in Wonderland theme. Maybe have the roses start "dripping" color down to a full color tattoo below?



All gorgeous, but I am particularly in love with your shoulder piece. I think the shading is absolutely beautiful. Did it take long?


----------



## KittyLouise

@prettydagger - gorgeous tattoos! The shoulder piece is so good!!


----------



## TaraP

I fell asleep on the couch the other night while watching tv and DH snapped a pic of me sleeping...  Thought I'd share since it shows off my sleeve...


----------



## MarneeB

TaraPep said:


> I fell asleep on the couch the other night while watching tv and DH snapped a pic of me sleeping...  Thought I'd share since it shows off my sleeve...


 
Beautiful! I love all the colors!


----------



## TaraP

MarneeB said:


> Beautiful! I love all the colors!



Thanks *Marnee*! I definitely wanted it to be colorful and pretty. I'm so happy with the way it turned out..


----------



## bulletproofsoul

SO.BEAUTIFUL!!!! 



TaraPep said:


> I fell asleep on the couch the other night while watching tv and DH snapped a pic of me sleeping...  Thought I'd share since it shows off my sleeve...


----------



## Deborah1986

MJDaisy said:


> here is my newest tattoo. Fearless.



_nice love it_


----------



## inpermafrost

I have six tattoos. A bird on each arm, a rubber duck on my toe, "so it goes" on the nape of my neck, a skull on my shoulder, and lyrics to 'all you need is love' on my calf. I don't have pictures of all of them.






Here are one of my birds. That's my kiddo when she was 3 months old. She's fierce, I know.






My rubber duck. Poor little guy needs a touch up, stat:


----------



## semirose

Getting my latest coloured as we speak. It's the house from Up and I love it.


----------



## inpermafrost

semirose said:


> Getting my latest coloured as we speak. It's the house from Up and I love it.



That sounds awesome!


----------



## TaraP

bulletproofsoul said:


> SO.BEAUTIFUL!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## TaraP

inpermafrost said:


> I have six tattoos. A bird on each arm, a rubber duck on my toe, "so it goes" on the nape of my neck, a skull on my shoulder, and lyrics to 'all you need is love' on my calf. I don't have pictures of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are one of my birds. That's my kiddo when she was 3 months old. She's fierce, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rubber duck. Poor little guy needs a touch up, stat:



First off, your daughter is sooo cute! Secondly, Great tattoos! I love the duck on your toe~ very creative. My mom would freak if she saw it, she's got a secret obsession for duckies.


----------



## TaraP

semirose said:


> Getting my latest coloured as we speak. It's the house from Up and I love it.



Oh man, You can't leave us hanging... PLease post a pic when you can. This sounds awesome!


----------



## semirose

inpermafrost said:


> That sounds awesome!


Thanks!


TaraPep said:


> Oh man, You can't leave us hanging... PLease post a pic when you can. This sounds awesome!


Yes ma'am!
We only got the balloons done yesterday but it'll all be done in a few weeks!








Closeup on the balloons, my artist is so awesome! Sorry, it's already scabbing over a bit so not the most attractive pic.

This and Pooh and the dancing hippo from Fantasia




Are all going to be part of a large dream scene (haven't quite figured out all the elements yet but obviously the house will be the focal) with the dreamer on my calf; a little girl sleeping under a twisted tree. I can't wait to get started on that but probably not til this fall since I've gotta save up for it and I have to get a new (to me) car first. 

And since I'm sharing, here's my rose




And here's my Harry Potter tattoo which was also done by the artist doing my Up House (the others were done by various artists, all different, but I'm so happy I found one I'm sticking with)


----------



## Edna

semirose said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes ma'am!
> We only got the balloons done yesterday but it'll all be done in a few weeks!
> 
> 
> Closeup on the balloons, my artist is so awesome! Sorry, it's already scabbing over a bit so not the most attractive pic.
> 
> This and Pooh and the dancing hippo from Fantasia
> 
> Are all going to be part of a large dream scene (haven't quite figured out all the elements yet but obviously the house will be the focal) with the dreamer on my calf; a little girl sleeping under a twisted tree. I can't wait to get started on that but probably not til this fall since I've gotta save up for it and I have to get a new (to me) car first.
> 
> And since I'm sharing, here's my rose
> 
> And here's my Harry Potter tattoo which was also done by the artist doing my Up House (the others were done by various artists, all different, but I'm so happy I found one I'm sticking with)



Wow!!! The color and detail on those balloons is AMAZING.


----------



## Edna

I just went for a coverup recently. I still have to get the orchids colored in, but I haven't decided what color yet! The fairy was the original tattoo. And this was right after getting it done, so it's still pink!


----------



## SunglassLove

new addition! i wasn't going to get anything, but went with a friend, and got the itch while sitting there. it's roughly the size of a quarter.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love all the gorgeous tattoos. 

I have a medium sized tribal peace on my lower back. Anyone have pics of cover ups they have? I have one on my arm.


----------



## samuelmorgan

I have a half sleeve on my right arm, my left bicep and my left wrist done. I plan to get many more.


----------



## All Smiles

I have a tribal Phoenix in the mid to lower of my back, a lotus flower, my Chinese name, hubby's name and an ambiagram which says love, hope and joy on my hip.


I've been itching to get more perhaps something for my kids on my foot


----------



## TaraP

semirose said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes ma'am!
> We only got the balloons done yesterday but it'll all be done in a few weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the balloons, my artist is so awesome! Sorry, it's already scabbing over a bit so not the most attractive pic.
> [/IMG]



Love the Up house! It's going to looks fabulous when it's finished. Can't wait to see. The balloons look great!


----------



## TaraP

Edna said:


> I just went for a coverup recently. I still have to get the orchids colored in, but I haven't decided what color yet! The fairy was the original tattoo. And this was right after getting it done, so it's still pink!



Stunning piece! Even more awesome that it's a coverup. You have a very talented artist. Once those orchids are colored in that piece is going to pop..


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> new addition! i wasn't going to get anything, but went with a friend, and got the itch while sitting there. it's roughly the size of a quarter.



Very cool.. It's hard to sit in a tattoo shop and not want to get tattooed.


----------



## inpermafrost

TaraPep said:


> First off, your daughter is sooo cute! Secondly, Great tattoos! I love the duck on your toe~ very creative. My mom would freak if she saw it, she's got a secret obsession for duckies.



Aww, thank you! 

My friend has a matching on on her thumb. Hah!


----------



## Love4MK

How did I not find this thread before?!

As an art major and all around art lover, I've always appreciated the art of tattoos.  I'm a huge fan of sleeves (on men, not so much women) and I have always loved looking through books and magazines and always watching tattoo based shows such as _Miami Ink_.  As much as I was an avid lover of tattoos, I never found anything that I loved enough to have permanantly tattooed on my body.  

That all changed two and a half years ago when I lost one of my best friends ... my dad.  I adored my dad and he was such a fun-loving, good-hearted person with the most incredibly sense of humor.  We shared the love for tattoos, so when he passed away, myself and my sister discussed getting tattoos in his memory.  I debated it for two years until finally this past October, I said, what the hell, I want to do it!  

Ever since the movie _Austin Powers in Goldmember_ came out, I started calling my dad "Fahjah" because I thought the way Goldmember pronounced "father" was hilarious.  So, after much deliberation on my permanant body art, getting "Fahjah" tattooed was perfect.  Meaningful to only me and incredibly personal.  

So after two years of yearning for a tattoo, I proudly bear "Fahjah" on my right wrist to keep my dad close to my heart.  

If I remember, I'll post a photo.


----------



## ladyash

Love4MK said:


> How did I not find this thread before?!
> 
> As an art major and all around art lover, I've always appreciated the art of tattoos.  I'm a huge fan of sleeves (on men, not so much women) and I have always loved looking through books and magazines and always watching tattoo based shows such as _Miami Ink_.  As much as I was an avid lover of tattoos, I never found anything that I loved enough to have permanantly tattooed on my body.
> 
> That all changed two and a half years ago when I lost one of my best friends ... my dad.  I adored my dad and he was such a fun-loving, good-hearted person with the most incredibly sense of humor.  We shared the love for tattoos, so when he passed away, myself and my sister discussed getting tattoos in his memory.  I debated it for two years until finally this past October, I said, what the hell, I want to do it!
> 
> Ever since the movie _Austin Powers in Goldmember_ came out, I started calling my dad "Fahjah" because I thought the way Goldmember pronounced "father" was hilarious.  So, after much deliberation on my permanant body art, getting "Fahjah" tattooed was perfect.  Meaningful to only me and incredibly personal.
> 
> So after two years of yearning for a tattoo, I proudly bear "Fahjah" on my right wrist to keep my dad close to my heart.
> 
> If I remember, I'll post a photo.



We so need pictures! Best tattoo idea ever


----------



## Shugarplum

I have eight from over the years. I use to love getting tatted ,but stopped.
I have a a mask, ankh, beautiful ,dice, diamond my old nickname,a rose with a butterfly, and a tiger on a cliff. will post pics if I can upload.


----------



## Edna

TaraPep said:


> Stunning piece! Even more awesome that it's a coverup. You have a very talented artist. Once those orchids are colored in that piece is going to pop..



Thank you!


----------



## prettydagger

Sorry I went MIA after posting pics! Thank you everyone for your comments on my tattoo(s). I love seeing everyone's work. Love me a good sleeve, on a girl or guy


----------



## All Smiles

All Smiles said:
			
		

> I have a tribal Phoenix in the mid to lower of my back, a lotus flower, my Chinese name, hubby's name and an ambiagram which says love, hope and joy on my hip.
> 
> I've been itching to get more perhaps something for my kids on my foot



Almost forgot... I have my husbands full name in script on my back from shoulder to shoulder... I'll post pics soon


----------



## juicyincouture

I have two, working towards getting more though!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm getting a new tattoo tomorrow  I am getting "i love you" in my mom's handwriting on my foot. As some people may know from this thread, I had a bad tattoo experience a few months ago. I'm going to a new artist so I am very excited about it! I'll post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> i'm getting a new tattoo tomorrow  I am getting "i love you" in my mom's handwriting on my foot. As some people may know from this thread, I had a bad tattoo experience a few months ago. I'm going to a new artist so I am very excited about it! I'll post photos tomorrow.



Please do! Love looking at tattoo pics. Hopefully you'll have a better experience. Good luck.


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> i'm getting a new tattoo tomorrow  I am getting "i love you" in my mom's handwriting on my foot. As some people may know from this thread, I had a bad tattoo experience a few months ago. I'm going to a new artist so I am very excited about it! I'll post photos tomorrow.



Good luck!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## MJDaisy

about 10 minutes after it was done!! my new favorite tattoo. I love you in my moms handwriting. I took it from a card she wrote me this year.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> about 10 minutes after it was done!! my new favorite tattoo. I love you in my moms handwriting. I took it from a card she wrote me this year.



Cute! Hopefully your experience was better this time around.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'm debating two new ones... One in memory of my mother... I think either my shoulder or my wrist..
And I'd like to get one on the outside of my foot...


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1644995
> 
> 
> about 10 minutes after it was done!! my new favorite tattoo. I love you in my moms handwriting. I took it from a card she wrote me this year.



I love this! It looks beautiful! Thanks for remembering pics. Such an awesome idea. Congrats on another gorgeous tattoo!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> about 10 minutes after it was done!! my new favorite tattoo. I love you in my moms handwriting. I took it from a card she wrote me this year.



I love this!!


----------



## etoile_30

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1644995
> 
> 
> about 10 minutes after it was done!! my new favorite tattoo. I love you in my moms handwriting. I took it from a card she wrote me this year.



Really sweet idea! What a lovely keepsake.


----------



## MJDaisy

thanks ladies! I am loving it!!! and the experience was definitely much better this time around. thanks so much!


----------



## MoneyPennie

I am going in tomorrow to start my side piece so excited ! I will post pictures after it is done , I am book for five straight hours ...... Oh my.


----------



## MJDaisy

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> I am going in tomorrow to start my side piece so excited ! I will post pictures after it is done , I am book for five straight hours ...... Oh my.



good luck moneypennie! I can't wait to see photos. is this your first tattoo? I have four but they are all tiny. being inked for 5 hours sounds intense! lots of luck to you!


----------



## MoneyPennie

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> good luck moneypennie! I can't wait to see photos. is this your first tattoo? I have four but they are all tiny. being inked for 5 hours sounds intense! lots of luck to you!



It's my second. My first is pretty small and I will more then likely get it covered at some point. 5 hours is not ideal but it was the only way to make it happen. 6.5 hours until my appointment !


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> It's my second. My first is pretty small and I will more then likely get it covered at some point. 5 hours is not ideal but it was the only way to make it happen. 6.5 hours until my appointment !




Good luck! Women take long sessions way better than men. Can't wait to see! So excited for you!


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Good luck! Women take long sessions way better than men. Can't wait to see! So excited for you!



Thanks! 

I have a question for you guys I have never had such a large piece. He charges $120 a hour and we are booked for 5 hours. I am trying to figure out how much I should tip ?


----------



## MJDaisy

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I have a question for you guys I have never had such a large piece. He charges $120 a hour and we are booked for 5 hours. I am trying to figure out how much I should tip ?



I usually tip 20%. I would give $120 if it were me. my last tattoo was $45 and I tipped $20...I usually over tip. if you really like the work he does  at the end of the session, I'd give a good tip.


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a question for you guys I have never had such a large piece. He charges $120 a hour and we are booked for 5 hours. I am trying to figure out how much I should tip ?



I agree with MJDaisy, $120. I am a notorious over tipper. But I tip for service and feel I'm always treated exceptional. So my tip reflects that. So don't really worry about an amount, tip how much you think they deserve for the service they've given you.


----------



## prettydagger

I try to tip well but for me it varies. Plus, my artist is really cool and for long sessions he def cuts down his rate. For example, he charges $180/hr but I had 3 sessions that varied in price and all were well under his rate. Session 1, 3 hrs of line work, $200. I gave him $280. 2nd session, 4 hrs of straight shading, $460. I admit I was kinda in sticker shock, an wasn't expecting it to be 4 hrs, so I only tipped $40 that day. Then the third session was very in line w the first. However... I think if someone wanted a small piece that only took 45 minutes, he'd charge the $180/hr. Economy of scale


----------



## semirose

prettydagger said:
			
		

> I try to tip well but for me it varies. Plus, my artist is really cool and for long sessions he def cuts down his rate. For example, he charges $180/hr but I had 3 sessions that varied in price and all were well under his rate. Session 1, 3 hrs of line work, $200. I gave him $280. 2nd session, 4 hrs of straight shading, $460. I admit I was kinda in sticker shock, an wasn't expecting it to be 4 hrs, so I only tipped $40 that day. Then the third session was very in line w the first. However... I think if someone wanted a small piece that only took 45 minutes, he'd charge the $180/hr. Economy of scale



That sounds pretty inline with how it works with my artist. Right up to the sticker shock after massive shading session. My last tattoo was/will be done in 3 sessions and I tipped $50 for the ~$300 sessions but I'll give a much better tip on the last session (eeek Friday! Although I'm thinking about postponing it). Really I just fail at planning ahead but always keep an emergency $50 in my car and cash tip is always best. 

Oh PS I saw some lovely comments on my Up house and then was a terrible person and never responded! Thank you and sorry!


----------



## MoneyPennie

This Was when we were 75% done with the black. I forgot to snap a shot before I was bandaged. We will add the color next week.


----------



## semirose

MoneyPennie said:


> This Was when we were 75% done with the black. I forgot to snap a shot before I was bandaged. We will add the color next week.



Oh wow hon that's absolutely gorgeous! But wow only a week between sessions? Madness! Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## MJDaisy

MoneyPennie said:


> This Was when we were 75% done with the black. I forgot to snap a shot before I was bandaged. We will add the color next week.



really pretty moneypennie! congrats! how was the 5 hour session? i am curious how you endured the pain that long


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> This Was when we were 75% done with the black. I forgot to snap a shot before I was bandaged. We will add the color next week.



Very pretty MP! I like the way it flows on your body. What colors are you adding? Do I spy a MAB in the background?


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Very pretty MP! I like the way it flows on your body. What colors are you adding? Do I spy a MAB in the background?



Yes thats my tangerine MAB ! I have a full picture of the black completed just trying to crop it to make it posting PC . I am adding pink, hot pink, red and orange.


----------



## MoneyPennie

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> really pretty moneypennie! congrats! how was the 5 hour session? i am curious how you endured the pain that long



We ended at about 3.5 hours. We will do the color In a different session. It was rough at the end I really wanted to be left alone. I brought my Mac book and watched movies so that helped.


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> Yes thats my tangerine MAB ! I have a full picture of the black completed just trying to crop it to make it posting PC . I am adding pink, hot pink, red and orange.



That ish is gonna POP with those colors. Great choice.


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraPep said:
			
		

> That ish is gonna POP with those colors. Great choice.








Completed black and white


----------



## MJDaisy

MoneyPennie said:


> We ended at about 3.5 hours. We will do the color In a different session. It was rough at the end I really wanted to be left alone. I brought my Mac book and watched movies so that helped.



oh wow yes watching movies is definitely smart. i never would have thought of that. what a great idea!

ETA: it looks amazing!


----------



## MoneyPennie

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> oh wow yes watching movies is definitely smart. i never would have thought of that. what a great idea!
> 
> ETA: it looks amazing!



the movie helped so much ! Until my computer died and he did not have a open outlet for me. Next time I will bring a extension cord.


----------



## hunniesochic

I don't have any...BF said he has plenty for the both of us. LOL

But I am planning to get my eyebrows tattooed soon...maybe in a month when I whip up some courage to do so. Hates needle. I gave birth without epidural, but the thoughts of needles...


----------



## hunniesochic

MoneyPennie said:


> View attachment 1650574
> 
> 
> Completed black and white



This looks really nice!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> This looks really nice!



Looks beautiful! Unsure if I can ever deal with a 3-5 hour session.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is my third and likely last tattoo. My grandpa died back in 1998 and my grandma just died last month. While we were there for the funeral my sister and I got tattoos. Just something I felt I needed to do to keep them close and I invited my sister along with me because I thought she might want to do it as well. It was her first and she wants to add an anchor and 50's pinup girl to hers. Mine is on the top of my right foot. It is their first names and their wedding date. Done at Copper Coffin in Santa Maria, CA.


----------



## MJDaisy

buzzytoes said:


> This is my third and likely last tattoo. My grandpa died back in 1998 and my grandma just died last month. While we were there for the funeral my sister and I got tattoos. Just something I felt I needed to do to keep them close and I invited my sister along with me because I thought she might want to do it as well. It was her first and she wants to add an anchor and 50's pinup girl to hers. Mine is on the top of my right foot. It is their first names and their wedding date. Done at Copper Coffin in Santa Maria, CA.



it looks beautiful! i love the sentiment. nice tattoo.


----------



## MoneyPennie

Just got the color !


----------



## MoneyPennie

The progression


----------



## MJDaisy

SOO PRETTY MONEYPENNIE! wow it's stunning. your artist did a greattt job!


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> View attachment 1659281
> 
> 
> The progression



Gorgeous!! MP, this is so pretty.. Do you love it? Crazy that this was done in 2 sessions a week apart.. Great job!


----------



## MoneyPennie

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> SOO PRETTY MONEYPENNIE! wow it's stunning. your artist did a greattt job!



Thank you I thought he did to!


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraP said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! MP, this is so pretty.. Do you love it? Crazy that this was done in 2 sessions a week apart.. Great job!



Yeah the two sessions were very intense. I am very happy with it. I think 2 hours might be my sitting limit in the future.


----------



## VanessaJean

So beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraP said:
			
		

> I agree with MJDaisy, $120. I am a notorious over tipper. But I tip for service and feel I'm always treated exceptional. So my tip reflects that. So don't really worry about an amount, tip how much you think they deserve for the service they've given you.



I followed your guys advice and tipped 120. He did a fabulous job.


----------



## Irishgal

Hi ladies, I have a question. I have never gotten a tattoo, I am not a young member here..lol, but I had to put to sleep my best friend 2 weeks ago, a female dachshund, I am devastated. I had an idea; to get a small paw print with her name in script on the inside of my wrist, ppl won't really see it, it is just for me..to give me comfort. 
My question is this..I have been viewing pics of paw prints and am reading that there may be another meaning to having a dog print, or something.
So, is this a lame idea, is there some meaning that a paw print has that I am missing? 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Irishgal said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. I have never gotten a tattoo, I am not a young member here..lol, but I had to put to sleep my best friend 2 weeks ago, a female dachshund, I am devastated. I had an idea; to get a small paw print with her name in script on the inside of my wrist, ppl won't really see it, it is just for me..to give me comfort.
> My question is this..I have been viewing pics of paw prints and am reading that there may be another meaning to having a dog print, or something.
> So, is this a lame idea, is there some meaning that a paw print has that I am missing?
> Thanks for your help!!



hi irishgal! so sorry for your loss. i don't know any other meaning of a paw print tattoo (and i just googled and didn't see anything either!). I think it is a great idea to commemorate the loss of your dog. also if you aren't sure about the pawprint, even just the name is a nice sentiment. Jennifer aniston has her passed on pup's name on her foot. 

best wishes and keep us posted!


----------



## Irishgal

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> hi irishgal! so sorry for your loss. i don't know any other meaning of a paw print tattoo (and i just googled and didn't see anything either!). I think it is a great idea to commemorate the loss of your dog. also if you aren't sure about the pawprint, even just the name is a nice sentiment. Jennifer aniston has her passed on pup's name on her foot.
> 
> best wishes and keep us posted!



Thank you so much for your response. I did not know that about Jennifer Aniston, I will check it out.


----------



## semirose

Irishgal said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I have a question. I have never gotten a tattoo, I am not a young member here..lol, but I had to put to sleep my best friend 2 weeks ago, a female dachshund, I am devastated. I had an idea; to get a small paw print with her name in script on the inside of my wrist, ppl won't really see it, it is just for me..to give me comfort.
> My question is this..I have been viewing pics of paw prints and am reading that there may be another meaning to having a dog print, or something.
> So, is this a lame idea, is there some meaning that a paw print has that I am missing?
> Thanks for your help!!



Aww I'm sorry for your loss. I don't know of another meaning either and I really don't think you should get it stop you if there is one. This tattoo is for you and no one else so if you want to do this to commemorate your friend then you should. I have a friend who actually had an inked print of her cat's paw print and got it tattooed when her cat passed so it was the actual print. It's her only tattoo but it means a lot to her as I'm sure yours would to you.


----------



## Irishgal

semirose said:
			
		

> Aww I'm sorry for your loss. I don't know of another meaning either and I really don't think you should get it stop you if there is one. This tattoo is for you and no one else so if you want to do this to commemorate your friend then you should. I have a friend who actually had an inked print of her cat's paw print and got it tattooed when her cat passed so it was the actual print. It's her only tattoo but it means a lot to her as I'm sure yours would to you.



Thank you. You are right about not caring about others opinions!! 
Wow such a supportive thread this is!


----------



## SunglassLove

Irishgal said:


> Thank you. You are right about not caring about others opinions!!
> Wow such a supportive thread this is!


 

Tattoos, to me, are so personal, so who cares what others think. I have a crow on the inside of my wrist and CONSTANTLY get asked all the why why why's. It has a profound meaning to me that I've never shared with anyone else.  I think a pawprint with your pup's name is wonderful and I wouldn't hesitate to do it!


----------



## Irishgal

SunglassLove said:


> Tattoos, to me, are so personal, so who cares what others think. I have a crow on the inside of my wrist and CONSTANTLY get asked all the why why why's. It has a profound meaning to me that I've never shared with anyone else.  I think a pawprint with your pup's name is wonderful and I wouldn't hesitate to do it!



Thanks. That is interesting that you have a crow. And I won't ask.


----------



## MoneyPennie

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Tattoos, to me, are so personal, so who cares what others think. I have a crow on the inside of my wrist and CONSTANTLY get asked all the why why why's. It has a profound meaning to me that I've never shared with anyone else.  I think a pawprint with your pup's name is wonderful and I wouldn't hesitate to do it!



I agree !


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> I agree !



I agree too!


----------



## VanessaJean

*Irishgal *I have my dog's name on my inner arm. He passed away a few years ago and I miss him every day. I love your idea.


----------



## Irishgal

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> Irishgal I have my dog's name on my inner arm. He passed away a few years ago and I miss him every day. I love your idea.



Would you post a picture? Thanks for letting me know. I think it will bring me comfort to do it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Irishgal said:


> Would you post a picture? Thanks for letting me know. *I think it will bring me comfort to do it*.


 
In the end that is all that matters. When I just got my grandparents' names done I was super worried because I knew DH did not want me to get another tattoo (I already had two) but I just felt this incredible NEED to have it done. He saw how important it was to me and didn't care but I would have done it anyway. To me, it was about keeping them close, and if that's what you feel you need to do then don't worry about what anyone else thinks. 

 to you again for your girl. I hope that this will bring you a small bit of comfort.


----------



## VanessaJean

Sure, I will try to post pics soon. I am planning to add some snowflakes because my boy loved the snow.


----------



## monty_lameer

I got a tribal-designed cat in a sort of fluid swirly pattern on my lower back / upper butt / hip (right side) when I was about 19 years old. Black, no colour. About the size of a small child's fist.

I got a single small (thumb nail sized) black Kanji character on my left shoulder blade when I was about 22 years old. Then about 5 months ago I added to it by getting 2 further Kanji characters so now there is a vertical line of the 3 characters going down from my upper back / shoulder area to my shoulder blade.

That is all.


----------



## TaraP

Irishgal said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question. I have never gotten a tattoo, I am not a young member here..lol, but I had to put to sleep my best friend 2 weeks ago, a female dachshund, I am devastated. I had an idea; to get a small paw print with her name in script on the inside of my wrist, ppl won't really see it, it is just for me..to give me comfort.
> My question is this..I have been viewing pics of paw prints and am reading that there may be another meaning to having a dog print, or something.
> So, is this a lame idea, is there some meaning that a paw print has that I am missing?
> Thanks for your help!!



I'm so sorry for your loss..  I think it's a wonderful idea to commemorate your girl with a tattoo. I absolutely 100% think this will bring you great comfort. I speak from experience as my little girl Diva passed a year and a half ago. I had a piece done with her face, her favorite toy (a sock monkey) and her favorite snack (popcorn). I love having her with me everyday. 

I think the sooner you do it the less devastated you will feel. I think it's a beautiful idea and will wear well on your skin and be something to cherish forever.

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## Irishgal

TaraP said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry for your loss..  I think it's a wonderful idea to commemorate your girl with a tattoo. I absolutely 100% think this will bring you great comfort. I speak from experience as my little girl Diva passed a year and a half ago. I had a piece done with her face, her favorite toy (a sock monkey) and her favorite snack (popcorn). I love having her with me everyday.
> 
> I think the sooner you do it the less devastated you will feel. I think it's a beautiful idea and will wear well on your skin and be something to cherish forever.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine:



Wow. That is amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## modanhoney

I am so scared of tatts...but if I was to ever get any it would either be "angel wings " on my back or a  "beaded rosary with a cross" around my ankle area.  Tatts seems to painful ...and you could never hide them if you wanted to.


----------



## Irishgal

TaraP said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry for your loss..  I think it's a wonderful idea to commemorate your girl with a tattoo. I absolutely 100% think this will bring you great comfort. I speak from experience as my little girl Diva passed a year and a half ago. I had a piece done with her face, her favorite toy (a sock monkey) and her favorite snack (popcorn). I love having her with me everyday.
> 
> I think the sooner you do it the less devastated you will feel. I think it's a beautiful idea and will wear well on your skin and be something to cherish forever.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine:



Wow that is amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Irishgal

You could get something done where it was not visible if you wished!


----------



## MoneyPennie

modanhoney said:
			
		

> I am so scared of tatts...but if I was to ever get any it would either be "angel wings " on my back or a  "beaded rosary with a cross" around my ankle area.  Tatts seems to painful ...and you could never hide them if you wanted to.



Depending on where you get a tattoo no one needs to know you have one but yourself ( or anyone who might see you naked )


----------



## Purse Freak 323

modanhoney said:
			
		

> I am so scared of tatts...but if I was to ever get any it would either be "angel wings " on my back or a  "beaded rosary with a cross" around my ankle area.  Tatts seems to painful ...and you could never hide them if you wanted to.



The pain is uncomfortable, but I love the outcome and is why I have tattoos. Its hard cause I work in a corporate/government environment. There is a star trail on my wrist that I try to cover with wearing long sleeves. I'm always cold, so I'm known to have a cardi on with almost every outfit. Thinking about getting another one on my inner upper arm, which will also be covered at work with a cardigan. But my spine and lower back is tattooed also, but covered for the most part at work. So you can make some areas work.


----------



## bisbee

I thought I was done...I have 7 tattoos in various spots, most of which are covered. When people catch a glimpse of one (on my ankle or foot or wrist) they are suprised. I'm not the "type" they would think would have tattoos - although there really isn't a "type" anymore, is there?

Well...I'm thinking about getting another. I haven't yet decided where to put it - I want it "hidden" when I wish, but I also want to be able to see it. I have 2 tattoos that I almost forget about, since I hardly ever see them. One is on my left shoulder - it shows when I wear a tank top, but only then. The other is on the small of my back...only my husband sees that one!

I haven't yet decided on exactly what design I want, but I know I want a cat - something simple, maybe a black silhouette - I'm collecting pictures. I have 3 cats - had a 4th one, but I had to have her put to sleep about a year ago - and the others are all old.

When I decide and have it done, I'll post a picture...


----------



## SunglassLove

Anyone else thinking about partaking in the lovely Friday the 13th tradition this time around? I always miss it. Not this time!


----------



## MJDaisy

bisbee said:


> I thought I was done...I have 7 tattoos in various spots, most of which are covered. When people catch a glimpse of one (on my ankle or foot or wrist) they are suprised. I'm not the "type" they would think would have tattoos - although there really isn't a "type" anymore, is there?




i get similar reactions. i have 4 tattoos...all of them are small but all of them are also visible (one on each foot and one on each wrist). people are always shocked that i have them and can't believe "someone like me" has 4. I am blonde and bubbly and like designer things so I guess I can't have tattoos as well


----------



## kissmyace108

SunglassLove said:


> Anyone else thinking about partaking in the lovely Friday the 13th tradition this time around? I always miss it. Not this time!



What is this? Tattoo related?


----------



## SunglassLove

kissmyace108 said:


> What is this? Tattoo related?


 

Yep! Lots of shops will offer a certain selection of tattoos (usually flash with bad luck themes) for $13... or some will lower their minimum to $13 for the day. I'm crossing my fingers I can find one doing it that I'm familiar with!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Yep! Lots of shops will offer a certain selection of tattoos (usually flash with bad luck themes) for $13... or some will lower their minimum to $13 for the day. I'm crossing my fingers I can find one doing it that I'm familiar with!



Really? I'll have to check in with my shop to see if they have some "13" deals.


----------



## semirose

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Really? I'll have to check in with my shop to see if they have some "13" deals.



Yeah mine has loads of tiny ones for $13 to choose from. Never bothered since its always crazy and its apprentices doing most of it anyway. My artist told me that they have some people who always come in just for those. Madness.


----------



## SunglassLove

semirose said:


> Yeah mine has loads of tiny ones for $13 to choose from. Never bothered since its always crazy and its apprentices doing most of it anyway. My artist told me that they have some people who always come in just for those. Madness.


 
Yep, that's why I've always skipped it! This year I have the day off work, so I figured I might be able to squeeze in early. Or just go in tomorrow and beg them to love me a few days early, LOL


----------



## ladyash

I think the $13 idea is cool! I don't have any tattoos but am dying for one, just not sure I can do the long sittings for a large piece. The deal for a small tattoo would be a good way to test out my pain tolerance and see if I could sit for something larger. When I move I will have to check and see if they ever do anything like that!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

ladyash said:


> I think the $13 idea is cool! I don't have any tattoos but am dying for one, just not sure I can do the long sittings for a large piece. The deal for a small tattoo would be a good way to test out my pain tolerance and see if I could sit for something larger. When I move I will have to check and see if they ever do anything like that!



People often overestimate how long a tattoo takes to do since you hear about back pieces which take 13 hours or whatever. A small 4" square tattoo should take no longer than 40 minutes so it's not too long to sit. 

It's so difficult to explain tattoo pain to people as everyone experiences it differently, but it's never what people expect


----------



## TaraP

Any 13's to show off?


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

I'm not sure about 13 tattoos, I can't work out if I'd want one if I couldn't think of a reason why '13' was significant to me. Some of them have a tendency to look tacky as well. I can't get my head round having a random number on my body, although I must admit, some of the designs I've seen are lovely. Here are some from the tattooist in my area (although I have no idea how to post them so I'll just link):

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7403668_170449162970830_1167919_4673337_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4070334_170449162970830_1167921_2818582_n.jpg


I'm getting a new one on tuesday, it's going to be my biggest one yet. It's also another rib piece (which I swore I wouldn't get). May do a reveal


----------



## TaraP

TheDesignerGirl said:


> I'm not sure about 13 tattoos, I can't work out if I'd want one if I couldn't think of a reason why '13' was significant to me. Some of them have a tendency to look tacky as well. I can't get my head round having a random number on my body, although I must admit, some of the designs I've seen are lovely. Here are some from the tattooist in my area (although I have no idea how to post them so I'll just link):
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7403668_170449162970830_1167919_4673337_n.jpg
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4070334_170449162970830_1167921_2818582_n.jpg
> 
> 
> *I'm getting a new one on tuesday, it's going to be my biggest one yet. It's also another rib piece (which I swore I wouldn't get). May do a reveal *



Yay! Excited to see! Please do a reveal. 
I am going on Wednesday for another. I'll post a pic..


----------



## VanessaJean

Excited for the reveal!


----------



## mcb100

I have a question that I would like to get some insight on. First off, I do NOT want my tattoo to get infected. The guy at the tattoo shop where I went said to just wash it with Dial antibacterial soap and buy this cheaper cream from the drugstore called AquaFor. But I just bought this http://aftercare.h2ocean.com/tattoo/ultimate-tattoo-care/  from H2Ocean, and I'm wondering if I should use that instead. Which option would be better??? I absolutely do not want an infection.


----------



## schadenfreude

Aquaphor is the best. Considering plastic surgeons recommend using it on surgical scars, it's perfect for tattoos. Making sure your hands are clean when you touch a fresh tattoo is the best way to prevent infection.


----------



## schadenfreude

Irishgal said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I have a question. I have never gotten a tattoo, I am not a young member here..lol, but I had to put to sleep my best friend 2 weeks ago, a female dachshund, I am devastated. I had an idea; to get a small paw print with her name in script on the inside of my wrist, ppl won't really see it, it is just for me..to give me comfort.
> My question is this..I have been viewing pics of paw prints and am reading that there may be another meaning to having a dog print, or something.
> So, is this a lame idea, is there some meaning that a paw print has that I am missing?
> Thanks for your help!!



I'm a little late, but please accept my condolences. I honored one of my cats with his initial in script on my wrist. I had the artist add a little bit of the cremation ashes into the ink. (this is not rare, so most artists have experience with it.) As for the paw print, I'm not aware of any weird meaning behind it.


----------



## semirose

mcb100 said:
			
		

> I have a question that I would like to get some insight on. First off, I do NOT want my tattoo to get infected. The guy at the tattoo shop where I went said to just wash it with Dial antibacterial soap and buy this cheaper cream from the drugstore called AquaFor. But I just bought this http://aftercare.h2ocean.com/tattoo/ultimate-tattoo-care/  from H2Ocean, and I'm wondering if I should use that instead. Which option would be better??? I absolutely do not want an infection.



Honestly for infection your moisturizer doesn't matter. It's making sure you keep it clean and don't touch or pick at it. I know a lot of artists recommend aquaphor. I've been used Palmer's Coconut Butter since my first one (and still using the same tub 8 later) and its worked fine. But yeah, its the making sure you keep up the cleaning regiment that will prevent infection.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

mcb100 said:
			
		

> I have a question that I would like to get some insight on. First off, I do NOT want my tattoo to get infected. The guy at the tattoo shop where I went said to just wash it with Dial antibacterial soap and buy this cheaper cream from the drugstore called AquaFor. But I just bought this http://aftercare.h2ocean.com/tattoo/ultimate-tattoo-care/  from H2Ocean, and I'm wondering if I should use that instead. Which option would be better??? I absolutely do not want an infection.



For the first day or two I used the Bactrian ointment that my artist gave me. I used a very, very thin layer as my artist told me. After that I used the H2O tattoo foam. Through the whole process, i also cleaned the area with dial every morning. After using the foam for five to seven days, I use an unscented lotion. Instructions came with the foam and that was what I used to guide me on what to use. Did this process for three tattoos and it works well for me.


----------



## TaraP

mcb100 said:


> I have a question that I would like to get some insight on. First off, I do NOT want my tattoo to get infected. The guy at the tattoo shop where I went said to just wash it with Dial antibacterial soap and buy this cheaper cream from the drugstore called AquaFor. But I just bought this http://aftercare.h2ocean.com/tattoo/ultimate-tattoo-care/  from H2Ocean, and I'm wondering if I should use that instead. Which option would be better??? I absolutely do not want an infection.



This is how I care for my tattoos and I have never had an infection or a problem ever. 

Wash with Dial antibacterial soap 2x a day everyday.

Use A&D ointment for the first few days. Do not let it dry out.

Switch from A&D to a NON-FRAGRANCE lotion. I use Curel fragrance free.

You should be close to healed (flaking should stop) around 2 weeks.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> For the first day or two I used the Bactrian ointment that my artist gave me. I used a very, very thin layer as my artist told me. After that I used the H2O tattoo foam. Through the whole process, i also cleaned the area with dial every morning. After using the foam for five to seven days, I use an unscented lotion. Instructions came with the foam and that was what I used to guide me on what to use. Did this process for three tattoos and it works well for me.



Sorry I meant to say A&D ointment instead of Bactran. Long day


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

I've always used bepanthen on my tattoos and it's worked great for me as I have extremely sensitive skin and it's also breathable. I switch to a regular moisturiser after all the peeling has stopped, I used Nivea Soft last time. 

I use savlon antiseptic wound wash which sprays on to avoid touching it with dirty hands. I keep a cold flannel (again covered in savlon) with me at all times to calm down any itching which I just press on the tattoo. It also gets washed in the shower but I let the water run over it rather than scrubbing it.


----------



## SunglassLove

mcb100 said:


> I have a question that I would like to get some insight on. First off, I do NOT want my tattoo to get infected. The guy at the tattoo shop where I went said to just wash it with Dial antibacterial soap and buy this cheaper cream from the drugstore called AquaFor. But I just bought this http://aftercare.h2ocean.com/tattoo/ultimate-tattoo-care/ from H2Ocean, and I'm wondering if I should use that instead. Which option would be better??? I absolutely do not want an infection.


 
I always use A&D the first week, then switch to a non-scented lotion. Mine have all always healed well and quickly. I don't have any experience with the H2O products but have heard good things - but most people just go the traditional route that's tried and true with tattoo aftercare.


----------



## aklein

Oh I didn't even know this thread existed!

I have one tattoo on my ribs.  My brother, sister and I all have a line from a prayer that our mother taught us and we said every night before bed when we were little. It's just three words and in old German script. I think it took all of 10 minutes for the artist to do it and it actually didn't hurt. 

As for what to use after your tattoo, any antibacterial soap is fine, then allow the tattoo to air dry or pat it dry (very gently). I've heard mixed information about A&D. It can be quite thick and make it tough for the skin to breathe, so I think that is why some artists don't recommend using it. I just used vaseline intensive care lotion (unscented) and mine healed beautifully.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

The best aftercare advise I've had is to never ever ever ever let your tattoo dry up, especially in the first couple of weeks. Different artist recommend different things! Antibac soap doesn't agree with my skin so I use Protat cleansing foam, and then I apply Savlon for the first week, making sure to reapply as it dries up. Switch to non scented lotion after that!

When I got my foot tattoo, the artist recommended using Flexifix, my doctor has used this when I get my Implanon replaced, so I was a little hesitant. It's a self adhesive clear film that acts like a second skin. She said to put it on once I got home and washed the tatt. Leave it on for 4-5 days then you can remove and apply lotion on it. It comes off on it's own (like it did on my arm) or you can take it off in the shower. Has anyone tried or heard of this?


----------



## PurseKindaGal

I'm contemplating a tattoo of a Breast Cancer ribbon in memory of my mom. Not sure on how I want it to look. Never had a tattoo before and I'm nervous.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

PurseKindaGal said:
			
		

> I'm contemplating a tattoo of a Breast Cancer ribbon in memory of my mom. Not sure on how I want it to look. Never had a tattoo before and I'm nervous.



I'm so sorry you lost your mom. I lost my dad to Pancreatic Cancer 4 months ago and it's a horrible thing to go through. 

I knew a woman who had a small pink ribbon on the fleshy part of her hand between thumb and forefinger. Next to it was the word "hope." She had also lost her mom to BC. She worked with me in a corporate atmosphere and nobody had an issue with it in any way because it was so tastefully done and well-executed. I've also seen memorial tattoos just about everywhere, but inside the elbow, on the inside forearm or on the inner wrist seem to be popular spots, I think because you can see it yourself any time you like. 

Best, 
Amy


----------



## MJDaisy

PurseKindaGal said:


> I'm contemplating a tattoo of a Breast Cancer ribbon in memory of my mom. Not sure on how I want it to look. Never had a tattoo before and I'm nervous.



hi pursekindagal. i'm so sorry about your mother. i think a tattoo is a wonderful way to remember your mom. tattoos are personal, so try and think about what you really want. I actually have a tattoo for my mom, I have "i love you" in her handwriting.  i have 4 tattoos and all of mine are in places that i can see them every day. (one on each wrist and one on each foot...I'm a limb kind of girl I guess!). 

I was nervous to get my first tattoo too, but I googled a lot of ideas. Tumblr and pinterest actually had a lot of photos that I looked at before going in to get ideas for placement of the tattoos.

Good luck and let us know!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Got the big tattoo done yesterday, it ended up being about twice the size I initially wanted and spans from just under my bra to my hip, about where low-rise jeans stop. Took about 2 and a half hours in total with no breaks, just kept getting up to have a look at it. There was _a lot_ of swelling immediately after and it's still looking a bit red but I slept on it fine last night which is a good sign. 

*Time for the reveal...*

First bit finished





Full outline done (that amount of blood is normal for me, it appeared again straight after being wiped off )




Finally all done


----------



## SunglassLove

aklein said:


> Oh I didn't even know this thread existed!
> 
> *I have one tattoo on my ribs. My brother, sister and I all have a line from a prayer that our mother taught us and we said every night before bed when we were little. It's just three words and in old German script. I think it took all of 10 minutes for the artist to do it and it actually didn't hurt. *


 
That sounds very pretty - I know lots of people in the industry kind of shun word tattoos, I personally love them and have two. I want more, especially when they have a sweet story like that one. 

No 13 tattoos for me, my curse continues as I couldn't make it to ANY shops!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

TheDesignerGirl said:
			
		

> Got the big tattoo done yesterday, it ended up being about twice the size I initially wanted and spans from just under my bra to my hip, about where low-rise jeans stop. Took about 2 and a half hours in total with no breaks, just kept getting up to have a look at it. There was a lot of swelling immediately after and it's still looking a bit red but I slept on it fine last night which is a good sign.
> 
> Time for the reveal...
> 
> First bit finished
> 
> Full outline done (that amount of blood is normal for me, it appeared again straight after being wiped off )
> 
> Finally all done



That's beautiful! Did it hurt to get it on the ribs? I want script on my ribs, but always heard it's extremely painful on that area.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Purse Freak 323 said:


> That's beautiful! Did it hurt to get it on the ribs? I want script on my ribs, but always heard it's extremely painful on that area.



Thanks 

I thought it wasn't too bad, definitely bearable. My artist said that people often find fleshy or fatty areas more painful. As long as you get your breathing right I don't think rib tattoos are any more painful than any other area. If it's not too big you could always try numbing cream, it lasts around an hour apparently.


----------



## rainrowan

TheDesignerGirl said:


> Got the big tattoo done yesterday, it ended up being about twice the size I initially wanted and spans from just under my bra to my hip, about where low-rise jeans stop. Took about 2 and a half hours in total with no breaks, just kept getting up to have a look at it. There was _a lot_ of swelling immediately after and it's still looking a bit red but I slept on it fine last night which is a good sign.
> 
> *Time for the reveal...*



This is very lovely... it has some nice Medieval -and- Victorian elements. I think the size is nice and slim, seems to elongate your torso because of the directionality.


My relative has the full arms tats that I admire. I consider myself conservative yet I'm drawn to tattoos, esp bio-mechanical tattoos. If I were in better shape, I'd get one as large as yours, I think. I'm afraid of drooping flesh w tats if I got it b4 I lost weight. My major concern is I don't really heal all that great. Had minor biopsy done on freckles recently and it took a very long time to heal and left very dark uneven blemishes so I'd be worried if it healed badly for a tattoo.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

rainrowan said:


> This is very lovely... it has some nice Medieval -and- Victorian elements. I think the size is nice and slim, seems to elongate your torso because of the directionality.
> 
> 
> My relative has the full arms tats that I admire. I consider myself conservative yet I'm drawn to tattoos, esp bio-mechanical tattoos. If I were in better shape, I'd get one as large as yours, I think. I'm afraid of drooping flesh w tats if I got it b4 I lost weight. My major concern is I don't really heal all that great. Had minor biopsy done on freckles recently and it took a very long time to heal and left very dark uneven blemishes so I'd be worried if it healed badly for a tattoo.



Thanks a lot, me and my artist agreed that it does definitely have a slimming effect, I think it's because of the way it wraps round my ribs and hip.

I tend to heal quite badly and I have very sensitive skin, but my main problem is losing a lot of blood when I get tattooed. I've only ever had one patchy bit on a tattoo and it re-coloured really easily so wasn't much of a problem.


----------



## TaraP

TheDesignerGirl said:


> Got the big tattoo done yesterday, it ended up being about twice the size I initially wanted and spans from just under my bra to my hip, about where low-rise jeans stop. Took about 2 and a half hours in total with no breaks, just kept getting up to have a look at it. There was _a lot_ of swelling immediately after and it's still looking a bit red but I slept on it fine last night which is a good sign.
> 
> *Time for the reveal...*
> 
> First bit finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outline done (that amount of blood is normal for me, it appeared again straight after being wiped off )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally all done



Very pretty! It looks great on your side... Congrats!


----------



## TaraP

Yay! Got my Maneki Neko tattoo today! This is mine and my DH's best friend tattoo together. Instead of the usual saying on the koban, the coin, DH and I got the japanese kanji meaning Best Friend...  She'll be finished next month and DH will start his next month. His will of course be masculine. I made mine extra girly.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

TheDesignerGirl said:
			
		

> Got the big tattoo done yesterday, it ended up being about twice the size I initially wanted and spans from just under my bra to my hip, about where low-rise jeans stop. Took about 2 and a half hours in total with no breaks, just kept getting up to have a look at it. There was a lot of swelling immediately after and it's still looking a bit red but I slept on it fine last night which is a good sign.
> 
> Time for the reveal...
> 
> First bit finished
> 
> Full outline done (that amount of blood is normal for me, it appeared again straight after being wiped off )
> 
> Finally all done



This is gorgeous!! I love the big and colorful ones!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

TaraP said:


> Yay! Got my Maneki Neko tattoo today! This is mine and my DH's best friend tattoo together. Instead of the usual saying on the koban, the coin, DH and I got the japanese kanji meaning Best Friend...  She'll be finished next month and DH will start his next month. His will of course be masculine. I made mine extra girly.




Love it!! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Thanks a lot for all the nice comments!

Had a disaster when I realised my Bepanthen cream has gone off! Has the consistency of a dairylea triangle  luckily, had a sample size Eucerin Aquaphor lying round (which is relatively new) and has taken away the sore dryness. I may be a convert.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Had some script done today!






It's from one of my favorite songs, my granddad used to sing this to me when he's trying (and failing ) to get me to nap. He passed 20 years ago last Sunday, I thought it would be a nice tribute, it is what I remember most about him.

I called to make an appointment on Tuesday, originally I was meant to get this done 02 June, but they called with a cancellation! One year from today, my fiance and I will be married... and obviously, this is now I feel about him  How uncanny!


----------



## bridurkin

^^I love your tattoo, and the meaning!  Is that white ink?  Looks great!


----------



## TaraP

lisalovesshoes said:


> Had some script done today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from one of my favorite songs, my granddad used to sing this to me when he's trying (and failing ) to get me to nap. He passed 20 years ago last Sunday, I thought it would be a nice tribute, it is what I remember most about him.
> 
> I called to make an appointment on Tuesday, originally I was meant to get this done 02 June, but they called with a cancellation! One year from today, my fiance and I will be married... and obviously, this is now I feel about him  How uncanny!



It looks beautiful. The script is very pretty. Love the meanings behind it. 
Also that's cool they thought of you when someone canceled.  When I was getting the Good Luck Cat done, someone actually canceled their appointment with my artist and I quickly snatched it up for next month. 
Congrats on your new tattoo! If you remember please take another pic when it's healed. I'd love to see how pretty the white ink looks healed... Thanks!


----------



## SunglassLove

lisalovesshoes said:


> Had some script done today!
> 
> 
> 
> It's from one of my favorite songs, my granddad used to sing this to me when he's trying (and failing ) to get me to nap. He passed 20 years ago last Sunday, I thought it would be a nice tribute, it is what I remember most about him.
> 
> I called to make an appointment on Tuesday, originally I was meant to get this done 02 June, but they called with a cancellation! One year from today, my fiance and I will be married... and obviously, this is now I feel about him  How uncanny!


 
Love this!! Please post a picture once it's all healed up  White ink tattoos are so pretty.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

bridurkin said:
			
		

> ^^I love your tattoo, and the meaning!  Is that white ink?  Looks great!



Thank you! Yes, it's white! We originally did a pastel pink but it didn't show up well on my skin so we ended up doing white again! I love the way they look!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

TaraP said:
			
		

> It looks beautiful. The script is very pretty. Love the meanings behind it.
> Also that's cool they thought of you when someone canceled.  When I was getting the Good Luck Cat done, someone actually canceled their appointment with my artist and I quickly snatched it up for next month.
> Congrats on your new tattoo! If you remember please take another pic when it's healed. I'd love to see how pretty the white ink looks healed... Thanks!



Thank you! I will definitely update!!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

lisalovesshoes said:
			
		

> Thank you! Yes, it's white! We originally did a pastel pink but it didn't show up well on my skin so we ended up doing white again! I love the way they look!!



I'm curious about the white ink and how it heals. I've got VERY pale skin, but I love the idea of a white tattoo that's only visible if you look hard. Hmm. Googling now! Definitely please post after shots once it's healed.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> I'm curious about the white ink and how it heals. I've got VERY pale skin, but I love the idea of a white tattoo that's only visible if you look hard. Hmm. Googling now! Definitely please post after shots once it's healed.



They show better on lighter skin! I already have 2 of them on my right wrist, I think I posted them on here if you want to have a look!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Ooh I like the white ink, will be interesting to see how it looks when healed. White ink hardly shows at all on my skin as I'm very very pale. I also can't have black script as it looks too harsh so I have dark purple.


----------



## mcb100

So I've only had my tattoo for a week. And I clean/moisturize it four times a day. But I think it's peeling a little bit.....there's some white flaky dots. Is this normal? And when does the peeling usually go away?


----------



## TaraP

mcb100 said:


> So I've only had my tattoo for a week. And I clean/moisturize it four times a day. But I think it's peeling a little bit.....there's some white flaky dots. Is this normal? And when does the peeling usually go away?



Peeling/ flaking is totally normal. It *will not* mess up your tattoo. *DO **NOT* pick at it.  It is part of the healing process. Just let it flake off. It should stop around the 2 week mark.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

mcb100 said:


> So I've only had my tattoo for a week. And I clean/moisturize it four times a day. But I think it's peeling a little bit.....there's some white flaky dots. Is this normal? And when does the peeling usually go away?



Your artist really should have prepared you for the peeling. As TaraP said, the vital thing is not to pick, rub or scratch it. It will probably get itchy, just hold a cold damp flannel on it, some people like to slap it too. The peeling will usually stop at 10-14 days.

I also think you're cleaning it a bit too often. Twice a day is enough. Cleaning too often is bad for your tattoo. I clean twice a day and use cream three times a day.


----------



## alphamegatherio

This is 1 from 7 tattoos !


----------



## SunglassLove

alphamegatherio said:


> This is 1 from 7 tattoos !


 
That is SUCH a cool looking style! What artist did you work with?? Do they have a website/page?


----------



## alphamegatherio

Thx
It is a cover up by osa wahn (osatattoo.at) and her dad is also a Tattoo artist (artbywahn.at). They are in Vienna.


----------



## etoile_30

alphamegatherio said:


> View attachment 1701189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701205
> 
> 
> This is 1 from 7 tattoos !



Wow, this is gorgeous. Never seen anything like this style before!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

So many beautiful tattoos on here! I am currently designing my first tattoo, been wanting one for ages but had no idea what to get. Now I know what I want


----------



## MJDaisy

does anyone know anything about white ink or light ink tattoos? i was thinking about getting another one in lavender...i don't like the idea of white ink since it can look like a scar. 

does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## ColdSteel

I have not had experience with light ink tattoos, sorry. I have heard that white ink fades much faster than anything else and will not always heal in such a way to be visible. 

I'm out of time for the night but I'll post my new ink asap!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Got my second session in, shading. Next and final session will be a background and coloring in my lotus in my inner arm.


----------



## TaraP

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Got my second session in, shading. Next and final session will be a background and coloring in my lotus in my inner arm.



Looking good LV! I was wondering what you were up to... Can't wait to see it finished...


----------



## TaraP

I'm going on Tuesday to get my Maneki Neko colored in.. Yay! She's going to be so pretty...


----------



## SunglassLove

TheDesignerGirl said:


> Your artist really should have prepared you for the peeling. As TaraP said, the vital thing is not to pick, rub or scratch it. It will probably get itchy, just hold a cold damp flannel on it, some people like to slap it too. The peeling will usually stop at 10-14 days.
> 
> I also think you're cleaning it a bit too often. Twice a day is enough. Cleaning too often is bad for your tattoo. I clean twice a day and use cream three times a day.


 
I wouldn't hold a damp cloth over a newer tattoo. You don't want to keep it that moist.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

SunglassLove said:


> I wouldn't hold a damp cloth over a newer tattoo. You don't want to keep it that moist.



I just meant damp in that the water makes it cool, not that it's dripping wet or anything. It's fine for a minute or two to take away itchiness and is much better than using heat patches or ice as I have heard people suggest before. 

You only really risk damaging a tattoo with water if you let hot water run over it for ages in the shower or bathe/swim with it.


----------



## ColdSteel

Best itch relief is lightly slapping it. For me, at least.


----------



## SunglassLove

^ I agree. You can damage a new tattoo by even putting too much lotion/balm on it. I've never heard anyone ever suggest putting a heat pad or ice on one... who suggested that to you?


----------



## clydekiwi

I love tattoos. I really like the white ink. I wonder how it looks on dark skin. I want one on my wrist and along the side of my middle or ring finger. Not sure yet


----------



## SaraDK

Wuhu!! I just got my first tattoo today! 

I will take a picture when it heals..


----------



## MJDaisy

SaraDK said:


> Wuhu!! I just got my first tattoo today!
> 
> I will take a picture when it heals..



congrats! can't wait to see a photo


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

ColdSteel said:


> Best itch relief is lightly slapping it. For me, at least.



I don't find it gives me any relief at all, personally, especially with my bigger tattoo. 



SunglassLove said:


> ^ I agree. You can damage a new tattoo by even putting too much lotion/balm on it. I've never heard anyone ever suggest putting a heat pad or ice on one... who suggested that to you?



It wasn't directly to me, but I've seen people recommend it online. For those of us (and I'm sure I'm not the only one) who don't like slapping them, then IMO, applying something cool for a few seconds is definitely better than to rubbing or scratching it or doing something ridiculous like using a heat pack.


----------



## MJDaisy

for anyone who follows this thread, you may know i got a tattoo that i didn't love (think it's too big) last fall on my left wrist. 

last night i decided to get the wrist tattoo  idea i originally had in my mind and added on my to my star on my right wrist  i got "believe"...it's the perfect size, nice and dainty! i love it!!!!! so happy I decided to go through with it.


----------



## laurenychu

i have 7 and counting..i`m currently in the beginning stages of a sleeve too. i`ll post up pictures when i get a chance!


----------



## mcb100

^^ Awesome! I have a wrist tat too. It was my first one, and in my opinion, the wrist is a very painful spot because there's only a little bit of skin over that area. Very painful but worth it. 
    But anyways, I want to get my second tattoo done. I called the tattoo artist place over the phone, and he said to try and bring it a picture from the Internet. I want a lily done, a beautiful lily flower with shading and everything, but I can't find the perfect picture on the Internet. hmmmm.......lol.


----------



## SunglassLove

mcb100 said:


> ^^ Awesome! I have a wrist tat too. It was my first one, and in my opinion, the wrist is a very painful spot because there's only a little bit of skin over that area. Very painful but worth it.
> But anyways, I want to get my second tattoo done. I called the tattoo artist place over the phone, and he said to try and bring it a picture from the Internet. I want a lily done, a beautiful lily flower with shading and everything, but I can't find the perfect picture on the Internet. hmmmm.......lol.


 
I couldn't find a silhouette that I liked of a crow, so I just brought in a photograph.  Have you tried looking at photos of lilly's?


----------



## SaraDK

Okay, couldn't wait longer. Its only 24 hours old, so theres still some left over ink.  Its on my right arm. And I love it so much!


----------



## SaraDK

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> for anyone who follows this thread, you may know i got a tattoo that i didn't love (think it's too big) last fall on my left wrist.
> 
> last night i decided to get the wrist tattoo  idea i originally had in my mind and added on my to my star on my right wrist  i got "believe"...it's the perfect size, nice and dainty! i love it!!!!! so happy I decided to go through with it.



Its very pretty, and goes well with the star.


----------



## MJDaisy

SaraDK said:
			
		

> Its very pretty, and goes well with the star.



thanks sara!!! love your tattoo too. congrats!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

LV BarbieDoll said:
			
		

> Got my second session in, shading. Next and final session will be a background and coloring in my lotus in my inner arm.



this is absolutely beautiful. great tattoo.


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> for anyone who follows this thread, you may know i got a tattoo that i didn't love (think it's too big) last fall on my left wrist.
> 
> last night i decided to get the wrist tattoo  idea i originally had in my mind and added on my to my star on my right wrist  i got "believe"...it's the perfect size, nice and dainty! i love it!!!!! so happy I decided to go through with it.



Beautiful script! It does look perfect. Congratulations on getting your original idea finally!


----------



## TaraP

SaraDK said:


> Okay, couldn't wait longer. Its only 24 hours old, so theres still some left over ink.  Its on my right arm. And I love it so much!



Congrats on your first... I'm sure it won't be your last..


----------



## TaraP

*Here is my freshly colored in Maneki Neko.... *


----------



## PurseKindaGal

TaraP said:
			
		

> Here is my freshly colored in Maneki Neko....



That's beautiful !!


----------



## MJDaisy

TaraP said:


> *Here is my freshly colored in Maneki Neko.... *



pretty! love the pink and the sea foam colors  very nice!

and as always thanks for the kind words about my tattoo


----------



## TaraP

PurseKindaGal said:


> That's beautiful !!



Thank you! I love your avatar. Pretty cute they are...



MJDaisy said:


> pretty! love the pink and the sea foam colors  very nice!
> 
> and as always thanks for the kind words about my tattoo



Thanks MJ! My artist, Jay, surprised me with the sea foam highlights. I love the way she turned out!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

TaraP said:


> *Here is my freshly colored in Maneki Neko.... *



_*Tara*_...I LOVE that!! It's gorgeous! I don't have any tattoo's, but that is one I'd definitely consider!! Gorgeous colors and all!!


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> _*Tara*_...I LOVE that!! It's gorgeous! I don't have any tattoo's, but that is one I'd definitely consider!! Gorgeous colors and all!!



Thanks so much! I definitely gave this one a lot of thought and much research. The left arm up means something different than the right. There are so many meanings of the colors, poses, and bibs so I wanted to make sure everything was just the way I wanted it. I loved her before she was even colored in but now she is just beautiful and full of life.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

SaraDK said:
			
		

> Okay, couldn't wait longer. Its only 24 hours old, so theres still some left over ink.  Its on my right arm. And I love it so much!



Love this! Another Gaga fan, I see. I love her and her music!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> for anyone who follows this thread, you may know i got a tattoo that i didn't love (think it's too big) last fall on my left wrist.
> 
> last night i decided to get the wrist tattoo  idea i originally had in my mind and added on my to my star on my right wrist  i got "believe"...it's the perfect size, nice and dainty! i love it!!!!! so happy I decided to go through with it.



Cute!


----------



## robotindisguise

TaraP said:


> *Here is my freshly colored in Maneki Neko.... *


 
 I seriously love all of your tatts


----------



## TaraP

robotindisguise said:


> I seriously love all of your tatts



Thank you!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love the maneki neko!


----------



## SaraDK

MJDaisy said:


> thanks sara!!! love your tattoo too. congrats!!!





TaraP said:


> Congrats on your first... I'm sure it won't be your last..





Purse Freak 323 said:


> Love this! Another Gaga fan, I see. I love her and her music!



Thanks girls! 




TaraP said:


> Thanks so much! I definitely gave this one a lot of thought and much research. The left arm up means something different than the right. There are so many meanings of the colors, poses, and bibs so I wanted to make sure everything was just the way I wanted it. I loved her before she was even colored in but now she is just beautiful and full of life.



Love this one, and all your other tattoos as well!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

3rd session finished. One more session and it'll finally be finished!


----------



## VanessaJean

Stunning!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

LV BarbieDoll said:
			
		

> 3rd session finished. One more session and it'll finally be finished!



Beautiful!


----------



## Paiged

Just got this two days ago. I had it done so the cross was facing me, so that when I look down I am reminded of the sacrifice Jesus made for all of us on the cross. I'm in the middle of the Bible Belt, and most people stereotype people with tattoos. Most people think of me as a preppy, prissy type, but I shocked their socks off with this!!!


----------



## TaraP

Paiged said:


> Just got this two days ago. I had it done so the cross was facing me, so that when I look down I am reminded of the sacrifice Jesus made for all of us on the cross. I'm in the middle of the Bible Belt, and most people stereotype people with tattoos. Most people think of me as a preppy, prissy type, but I shocked their socks off with this!!!
> 
> View attachment 1742180



Very pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

I'm thinking about getting this on my arm- above the inside of my elbow.

it's an irish celtic symbol that has meaning for various things. for me it signifies my family as individuals and as a whole




I like small dainty tattoos- I currently have small stars on my left foot, and a japanese cherry blossom on the outside of my right hip


----------



## MJDaisy

Paiged said:


> Just got this two days ago. I had it done so the cross was facing me, so that when I look down I am reminded of the sacrifice Jesus made for all of us on the cross. I'm in the middle of the Bible Belt, and most people stereotype people with tattoos. Most people think of me as a preppy, prissy type, but I shocked their socks off with this!!!
> 
> View attachment 1742180



pretty tattoo! 

i love shocking people with my tattoos, it's fun isn't it?!


----------



## Paiged

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> pretty tattoo!
> 
> i love shocking people with my tattoos, it's fun isn't it?!



Yes it is!!! I want another one now!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Paiged said:
			
		

> Just got this two days ago. I had it done so the cross was facing me, so that when I look down I am reminded of the sacrifice Jesus made for all of us on the cross. I'm in the middle of the Bible Belt, and most people stereotype people with tattoos. Most people think of me as a preppy, prissy type, but I shocked their socks off with this!!!



Very pretty! Most people won't think I would have tattoos, I always shock them too. I always get "you have a tattoo?" I say "no, I have tattoos- plural!"


----------



## Paiged

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Very pretty! Most people won't think I would have tattoos, I always shock them too. I always get "you have a tattoo?" I say "no, I have tattoos- plural!"



Love it!!! &#128521;


----------



## MJDaisy

Paiged said:


> Yes it is!!! I want another one now!!



i have 5 now  all are small but all are also visible  one on each foot and one on each wrist.


----------



## raiderette74

Beyone Belief C Serum from sally's is awesome and at a great price too!


----------



## Paiged

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> i have 5 now  all are small but all are also visible  one on each foot and one on each wrist.



Ok... I've been in tears for two days! My grandmother is like another mom to me, and she is very old fashioned. I showed her my tattoo (of a cross) and she cried and said I had broken her heart. She also said it was a bad influence on my children (2 eleven year old twin boys and a 15 year old daughter)! She said as a teacher it's a shame for me to present such a negative appearance to my students! I teach kids with tattoos! She told me it was a sin & she had never been more disappointed in me! Now I've been googling treatments to remove it. I'm 36 years old, and it breaks my heart that I've broken hers, but I love mine. Sorry for whining, I just needed to vent. :'(


----------



## mcb100

^I don't think you should remove it, if you really like it. Tattoos are very shocking to some people. I was over my friend's house for dinner (she still lives with her mom due to financial problems), and her mom saw my tattoo and was surprised that I had one. She then said that she hopes no one else in their home gets one......a very awkward situation. I feel like with tattoos unless I'm deliberately showing it to someone, if they don't like them, then they just shouldn't say anything about it. Because honestly, my tattoo is very sentimental to me and it symbolizes hope during a rough time in my life.........so I don't feel like it's fair for others to judge people's tattoos when they don't know the meaning behind the tattoo. And it's personal. I am not very close with this friend's mother, so of course I can't just say, "Look, it symbolizes an extremely tough time in my life that I overcame. I've overcame a lot of life threatening stuff, and it really symbolizes hope." Yanno what I mean??? I'm not gonna tell people I'm not close with the whole meaning of my tattoo, but it's not fair for them to make negative comments about something that means so much to someone.


----------



## MJDaisy

Paiged said:


> Ok... I've been in tears for two days! My grandmother is like another mom to me, and she is very old fashioned. I showed her my tattoo (of a cross) and she cried and said I had broken her heart. She also said it was a bad influence on my children (2 eleven year old twin boys and a 15 year old daughter)! She said as a teacher it's a shame for me to present such a negative appearance to my students! I teach kids with tattoos! She told me it was a sin & she had never been more disappointed in me! Now I've been googling treatments to remove it. I'm 36 years old, and it breaks my heart that I've broken hers, but I love mine. Sorry for whining, I just needed to vent. :'(



paiged--I am so sorry this has happened to you. Grandparents are often the least understanding of tattoos since they were not popular for their generation.

My mother HATES my tattoos (she has only seen 4 of them) and wouldn't speak to me for a long time after she saw my second one. 

At the end of the day you just have to take a deep breath, remember why you got the tattoo, and know that it makes you happy.

MANY people have tattoos nowadays, they are mainstream for younger folks. It is not a sin in any way to have a tattoo.

Just try to push what your grandmother said out of your mind. If your tattoo is what is breaking her heart, she needs to reorganize her priorities!

lastly--tattoo removal is extremely expensive and often painful so I vote no to that


----------



## Paiged

Thank y'all so much! I feel much better after reading your comments. I am who I am, and I've got to stop trying to be someone else just to please others!!  &#128521;


----------



## SunglassLove

Paiged said:


> Thank y'all so much! I feel much better after reading your comments. I am who I am, and I've got to stop trying to be someone else just to please others!! &#55357;&#56841;


 
I think your tattoo is lovely. They can be shocking to people - I know I get some looks every now and then, mostly from older people. I've learned to just live with it. My grandma used to HATE my tattoos, and would yell at me for them until I told her one day that I would get her portrait tattooed on my butt if she didn't stop her whining. She literally just stopped and started laughing her arse off, and since then has calmed down about them. I do plan on getting her and my grandpa's portrait tattoed on me one day (on my ribs, not my butt!) and she actually picked out the photo she wants to be done.  It's a cute one of them holding up shot glasses doing a cheers.

Old dogs can be taught new tricks, you just need to toss in some extra effort.


----------



## rockhollow

Paiged said:


> Thank y'all so much! I feel much better after reading your comments. I am who I am, and I've got to stop trying to be someone else just to please others!! &#55357;&#56841;


 
It really is a generational thing - my mother is in her 90's and hates my tattoos, but I understand that to her only fallen women and sailors have them (her words). I got my first tattoo over 40 years ago, and yes in those days not many women had tattoos - so I've lived with her disapproval for many years.
I love my tattoos, and about 2 years ago, I had a sleeve done. Yes, I see some people don't like it, but I love it and will always be happy with it - and that's the most important thing.


----------



## TaraP

rockhollow said:


> It really is a generational thing - my mother is in her 90's and hates my tattoos, but I understand that to her only fallen women and sailors have them (her words). I got my first tattoo over 40 years ago, and yes in those days not many women had tattoos - so I've lived with her disapproval for many years.
> I love my tattoos, and about 2 years ago, I had a sleeve done. Yes, I see some people don't like it, but I love it and will always be happy with it - and that's the most important thing.



I would love to see a pic of your sleeve. I have one also. I love it and do not regret it one bit. 
I guess I am lucky in the fact that my mom and husband are both tattoo collectors too. So there is no judgement there.


----------



## juicyincouture

Sure do. Got my third on Friday.





http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/07/when-life-gives-you-lemons.html


----------



## Llisa

I want to have a butterfly on my ankle, but i am scared to go to a tattoo shop. Maybe someday i will go and have one.


----------



## beachy10

Paiged said:


> Thank y'all so much! I feel much better after reading your comments. I am who I am, and I've got to stop trying to be someone else just to please others!! &#55357;&#56841;


 
You have to live your life for you and be true to yourself. You will never make everyone happy in life. It's hard for that generation to understand. Alot of people associate tattoos with negative things, they don't see it as artwork.

The shock will probably wear off over time. My mom was devistated when I got my first tattoo. Now she sees them and thinks they are cute (though she would never condone me to get one). I was so afraid growing up what everyone thought, now I say F-it, I am doing this for me! Life is too short to worry about what others think all of me all of the time.


----------



## ocean_o_curls

I have 3 tattoos. The star one is a matching tattoo I got with my 2 best friends. The turtle I got to represent the couple years I lived in Hawaii where my oldest was born. The butterfly I got for my niece who tragically passed away at 20 months old. Her initials are in the butterfly (JSB)


----------



## wifeyb

earlier, i saw mention of the '13' tattoos. This month on friday the 13 Im going to partake in it!

Our close knit group of friends, there are 13 of us, we are all going to get $13 quaRTER size '13' tattoos, i couldnt be more excited! We are all trying to decide where to get them, im thinking my big toe, or mixed in on my arm somewhere.

maybe the 13 doesnt have so much significance to others, but its a fun idea, friday the 13th, a group of 13 going to get these, then ghost hunting! lol none of us really believe, but itll be a riot to see all of us out doing it! just 4 days before my 30th birthday too!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

wifeyb said:
			
		

> earlier, i saw mention of the '13' tattoos. This month on friday the 13 Im going to partake in it!
> 
> Our close knit group of friends, there are 13 of us, we are all going to get $13 quaRTER size '13' tattoos, i couldnt be more excited! We are all trying to decide where to get them, im thinking my big toe, or mixed in on my arm somewhere.
> 
> maybe the 13 doesnt have so much significance to others, but its a fun idea, friday the 13th, a group of 13 going to get these, then ghost hunting! lol none of us really believe, but itll be a riot to see all of us out doing it! just 4 days before my 30th birthday too!!



That's cool, please show us pics afterwards!


----------



## rockhollow

wifeyb said:


> earlier, i saw mention of the '13' tattoos. This month on friday the 13 Im going to partake in it!
> 
> Our close knit group of friends, there are 13 of us, we are all going to get $13 quaRTER size '13' tattoos, i couldnt be more excited! We are all trying to decide where to get them, im thinking my big toe, or mixed in on my arm somewhere.
> 
> maybe the 13 doesnt have so much significance to others, but its a fun idea, friday the 13th, a group of 13 going to get these, then ghost hunting! lol none of us really believe, but itll be a riot to see all of us out doing it! just 4 days before my 30th birthday too!!


 
How fun - and then to have the tattoo to always remind you of the day and your 13 friends.
Hopefully you'll post a photo of all those tattoo's.


----------



## natalynn

i never dare to try, i am really do not like the hurt~~~i can't stand it. Even though i do not try it but i like to see it when i saw some beautiful tattoo pictures i would make a collection. they really looks nice~~lol


----------



## wifeyb

my girlfriend and I got matching voodoo doll tattoos on Saturday  we collect those string dolls from the 50cent machines and saw hot topic started selling them, so we have quite the collection, lol but we went with the classic voodoo doll for the tattoo, we thought it would look better


----------



## wifeyb

^ that pic is a bit blurry and they were still super fresh, as you can tell with the dripping blood :x

and then this Friday I'll have a bunch of the 13s to show you all too!


----------



## natalynn

they look so great!!!


ocean_o_curls said:


> I have 3 tattoos. The star one is a matching tattoo I got with my 2 best friends. The turtle I got to represent the couple years I lived in Hawaii where my oldest was born. The butterfly I got for my niece who tragically passed away at 20 months old. Her initials are in the butterfly (JSB)


----------



## ocean_o_curls

natalynn said:


> they look so great!!!



thanks  I want/need more but no funds right now *sigh*


----------



## Pinup_gal

I have one on my foot for a child I lost during early pregnancy so I got a bird with a egg in a nest on my foot. Got it done in Bali and drew the design myself very meaningful.


----------



## ColdSteel

Pinup_gal said:
			
		

> I have one on my foot for a child I lost during early pregnancy so I got a bird with a egg in a nest on my foot. Got it done in Bali and drew the design myself very meaningful.



That's beautiful!


----------



## Pinup_gal

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> That's beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## ColdSteel

Pinup_gal said:
			
		

> I have one on my foot for a child I lost during early pregnancy so I got a bird with a egg in a nest on my foot. Got it done in Bali and drew the design myself very meaningful.



That's beautiful!


----------



## TaraP

wifeyb said:


> my girlfriend and I got matching voodoo doll tattoos on Saturday  we collect those string dolls from the 50cent machines and saw hot topic started selling them, so we have quite the collection, lol but we went with the classic voodoo doll for the tattoo, we thought it would look better



These look awesome!!! I love them both.. Which one is yours? They really came out great... Congrats!


----------



## TaraP

Pinup_gal said:


> I have one on my foot for a child I lost during early pregnancy so I got a bird with a egg in a nest on my foot. Got it done in Bali and drew the design myself very meaningful.



This is beautiful...


----------



## rockhollow

wifeyb said:


> my girlfriend and I got matching voodoo doll tattoos on Saturday  we collect those string dolls from the 50cent machines and saw hot topic started selling them, so we have quite the collection, lol but we went with the classic voodoo doll for the tattoo, we thought it would look better


 
 nice tattoo, and great to have it done with a friend.


----------



## Missilissa

I have a bunch and plans for bunches more. Luckily my husband has several and likes tattoos on women! I do however have ones on my feet that I wish were different.


----------



## wifeyb

so here is my Friday the 13th tattoo!! he had a sheet of 13s to choose from, that's all he was doing, but I'm a regular and mentioned tally marks he loved the idea, e said he didn't even think of that or he would have added it to the sheet. otherwise is was standard 13 in different fonts, roman numeral, or the word thirteen.

I'm trying to find a collage app so I'm not bombarding the page with everyone else's 13s they got


----------



## wifeyb

TaraP said:
			
		

> These look awesome!!! I love them both.. Which one is yours? They really came out great... Congrats!



thanks!! mine is the green one with orange rag doll hair  I wanted a zombish type feel so had it filled in with the seafoam color


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pinup_gal said:


> I have one on my foot for a child I lost during early pregnancy so I got a bird with a egg in a nest on my foot. Got it done in Bali and drew the design myself very meaningful.


 

    Just truly lovely & inspiring


----------



## jbweyer

My anniversary tattoo that I got. Looks a little more faded because of where it is and bras, but it reads 25-4-2009. Got it in July of 2009. I think I will get it touched up every 5.


----------



## jbweyer

Does anyone have an Om tattoo?  I'm thinking of getting one on the. Ack inside of my foot. I just google and nothing looks "right". Thanks!


----------



## karolinemk

I got my first tattoo today at NY Ink/Wooster Street Social Club and I'm SO HAPPY! It's super small, but I just love it  I got the outline of a heart on my wrist. Sorry about the bad picture.


----------



## prettysquare

karolinemk said:
			
		

> I got my first tattoo today at NY Ink/Wooster Street Social Club and I'm SO HAPPY! It's super small, but I just love it  I got the outline of a heart on my wrist. Sorry about the bad picture.



Adorable!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

karolinemk said:
			
		

> I got my first tattoo today at NY Ink/Wooster Street Social Club and I'm SO HAPPY! It's super small, but I just love it  I got the outline of a heart on my wrist. Sorry about the bad picture.



Very cute


----------



## Purse Freak 323

jbweyer said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an Om tattoo?  I'm thinking of getting one on the. Ack inside of my foot. I just google and nothing looks "right". Thanks!



Try doing a google search for "om tattoos tumblr". I found this site that has lots of pics - http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/om-tattoo?before=1336834875


----------



## semirose

Posted back in March or so when I got the balloons on my UP tattoo coloured.






After a couple reschedulings I FINALLY got the house coloured last Thursday. Guh, so in love!









Can't wait to get started on the next part of this scene. It's the part that finally ties it together so it's not just a bunch of random characters tattooed on my leg.


----------



## inhisboxers

semirose said:
			
		

> Posted back in March or so when I got the balloons on my UP tattoo coloured.
> 
> After a couple reschedulings I FINALLY got the house coloured last Thursday. Guh, so in love!
> 
> Can't wait to get started on the next part of this scene. It's the part that finally ties it together so it's not just a bunch of random characters tattooed on my leg.



So cute and colourful! Lovely!


----------



## tangowithme

I think I'm too damn old to understand the current love for tattoos. Still, whatever peels your banana. 

Lives change, fads change - those marks are permanent. Expensive to get, even more expensive to get rid off, should the need and desire arise. 

All I know is that if I'd had a tiny sailboat tattooed on my butt years ago, it would now be an aircraft carrier. Nuff said.


----------



## MJDaisy

jbweyer said:


> Does anyone have an Om tattoo?  I'm thinking of getting one on the. Ack inside of my foot. I just google and nothing looks "right". Thanks!



i have been wanting to get an OM tattoo on the back of my neck. i agree about none of them looking right on google. the tumblr link that was posted here has some better options.

ETA: i have attached the photo i am going to bring in


----------



## Glamouricious

I want to get 3...so bad! And I will have one in few months. Can wait


----------



## jbweyer

MJDaisy said:


> i have been wanting to get an OM tattoo on the back of my neck. i agree about none of them looking right on google. the tumblr link that was posted here has some better options.
> 
> ETA: i have attached the photo i am going to bring in



Oh thank you!  That looks good!


----------



## TaraP

Hey fellow Tattoo collectors! I'm not sure if you all are aware of the designer Rebecca Minkoff but she is amazing and is great to her fans. She allows her *tPF fans only* to design their own bags, which I have been been a part of quite a number of times...

Well, what I'm trying to get at is she just gave me approval to start a *Tattoo Fund pouch*! You know we all do it, put $ aside for our next pieces. What better spot to save than a Tattoo Fund pouch!?!

Anyone can join. Just click the link in my signature and copy and paste your name to the list. Just be sure to check in on a regular basis for updates...

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LRE

Yep, love them! I have a sad clown holding a balloon on my upper left arm I got when I was 17, skulls on my hands between my thumb and fingers I got when I was 19 and "doll" on my knuckles I got just a few days ago. I get quite a lot of negative responses from them but the way I see it is I like them and it's my body so I'm not bothered.


----------



## TaraP

LRE said:


> Yep, love them! I have a sad clown holding a balloon on my upper left arm I got when I was 17, skulls on my hands between my thumb and fingers I got when I was 19 and "doll" on my knuckles I got just a few days ago. I get quite a lot of negative responses from them but the way I see it is I like them and it's my body so I'm not bothered.



Would love to see some pics! Show them off girl. This thread is for Tattoo lovers.
We don't judge in here, although sometimes we envy.


----------



## Miss89

Yeah,I have 2,and the 2nd I did recently on a vacation ...


----------



## Llisa

I do think i will have a tattoo in future.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

LRE said:


> Yep, love them! I have a sad clown holding a balloon on my upper left arm I got when I was 17, skulls on my hands between my thumb and fingers I got when I was 19 and "doll" on my knuckles I got just a few days ago. I get quite a lot of negative responses from them but the way I see it is I like them and it's my body so I'm not bothered.


 

I'd love to see pictures.  PEople have comments on my tattoos too, but I dont' care.  I have ten in various locations and I'm planning for two more in September for my birthday .


----------



## LRE

Here yous go.


----------



## ColdSteel

I am going to get safety pins "closing" some scars I'd like to forget about. I think they'll be cute!


----------



## TaraP

LRE said:


> Here yous go.
> View attachment 1819373
> View attachment 1819377
> View attachment 1819378



Love a beautiful woman with tattoos. You look great!


----------



## ColdSteel

Got my safety pins! Yahoo!


----------



## TaraP

ColdSteel said:


> Got my safety pins! Yahoo!



Super creative! Love it! Really looks cool...


----------



## ColdSteel

TaraP said:
			
		

> Super creative! Love it! Really looks cool...



Thank you! I'm in love with them already. I look at them and laugh a little. It's part of the healing process.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

jbweyer said:
			
		

> Oh thank you!  That looks good!



Here's an OM symbol. Found on http://****yeahtinytattoos.tumblr.com/page/4


----------



## TaraP

ColdSteel said:


> Thank you! I'm in love with them already. I look at them and laugh a little. *It's part of the healing process. *



That's awesome. I have a tattoo that still 2 years later helps me heal over the loss of a pet. It really brings me comfort. I hope yours does the same for you!


----------



## ladyash

ColdSteel said:


> Got my safety pins! Yahoo!



Those are so awesome!! 

I'm contemplating getting a small anchor tattoo on my wrist...Just not sure if I should do it in black ink or turquoise...hmmm Plus need to save up the $$ to do it and make sure it's placed in a spot that a watch band or bracelets will cover it for work so I look "professional" at meetings...


----------



## Purse Freak 323

ladyash said:
			
		

> Those are so awesome!!
> 
> I'm contemplating getting a small anchor tattoo on my wrist...Just not sure if I should do it in black ink or turquoise...hmmm Plus need to save up the $$ to do it and make sure it's placed in a spot that a watch band or bracelets will cover it for work so I look "professional" at meetings...



I want to get a small anchor on the side of my wrist. Want also a small heart.


----------



## Noi_82

My artist Greg is the best. The reason I got the Butterfly tattoo is because it reminds me of my Grandma. No regrets of getting it and got it done on May 2011.


----------



## ladyash

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I want to get a small anchor on the side of my wrist. Want also a small heart.



I have an obsession with anything nautical. I've been thinking about the anchor idea since I was young and before others (mainly celebs) started getting them tattooed on their wrists...I used to draw them on with pen when I was like 10-11 LOL! Now I feel like I'm copying celebs so I haven't actually done it yet...


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

I'm in the process of designing my next big one. It's going to take a lot of redrafts, and I've hand drawn bits and shuffled them round in photoshop. I want it to have a few elements, definitely a large lily. The style is going to mirror the big one on my other side with the ribbons tangled through the design, however it won't be the same shape as I've got my *cough* harry potter tattoo *cough* on my ribs  I'm also playing around with quotes from the musical Rent which is the most moving and inspiring thing I've ever seen/watched/heard, but I'm trying to decide on one small quote to add in. 

I've never designed a big tattoo by myself, I drew my own swallow tattoo, my best friend designed the harry potter one, and me and my artist designed my other big one. I'm definitely taking my time with this so it's right.


----------



## jbweyer

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Here's an OM symbol. Found on http://****yeahtinytattoos.tumblr.com/page/4



Thank you!  Now to save the money for it!


----------



## saunterer

Tattoo of girls are different from that of a man. Most of the time girls love to have have tattoo on their most sensual part of the body. Tattoo of girls are smaller. I think girls look sexy with tattoo.


----------



## MJDaisy

ladyash said:
			
		

> I have an obsession with anything nautical. I've been thinking about the anchor idea since I was young and before others (mainly celebs) started getting them tattooed on their wrists...I used to draw them on with pen when I was like 10-11 LOL! Now I feel like I'm copying celebs so I haven't actually done it yet...



I have a star on my right wrist. everyone has stars. mine has special meaning because I have a constellation in freckles on my arm. if you're obsessed and always have been, who cares!! get it!


----------



## ArabellaW

I have 2 tattoos - on my arm and on my belly. No camera in the office but will take a shot when I get home.
I don't regret them


----------



## wMichelleh

Im going to have my first tattoo on tuesday, on my wrist (: 
It's going to be one for Michael Jackson. (:


----------



## tianovak

I want to have a tattoo or two, I'm just not sure I can take the pain during the process


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> I have a star on my right wrist. everyone has stars. mine has special meaning because I have a constellation in freckles on my arm. if you're obsessed and always have been, who cares!! get it!



I want a small anchor to reming me to stay grounded. Want a heart outline because I think they are cute. 

I have a constellation of stars on my wrist. It started off as one star and I kept adding afterwards. To me meaning always continue to do my best and reach the stars no matter what.


----------



## Blyen

I got 3 tattoos yesterday morning.I wanted all three for a while and I just went and got them in one sitting.They were all small,so it was a quick thing 
I got smile and believe on my wrists.Smile is healing nicely,believe is still a bit red and swollen around the b,but I have very exposed veins,so I knew it would take a while.
I also got a verse from a paramore song,"this heart it beats,beats for only you,my heart is yours" under my left breast.
This one has a very symbolic meaning for me,and is very personal.I went through depression for most of my teens and again during the first three years of my marriage,due to infertility.Many and many times I thought that death would be the easy way out of all the pain.If I'm still here is only because of the people I love,my husband,my relatives,my friends,and also because of those occasional random strangers who sometimes give me a smile from the bottom of my heart,just by doing or saying something that makes my day better.
If my heart is still beating is just because of all of these people,then and still every single day now,so I wanted something to thank them for it and to remind me that there is always going to be a reason to keep living,someone who makes me happy,for all life or for just one minute.
the tattoo isn't crocked,is just my pic that sucks


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Blyen said:
			
		

> I got 3 tattoos yesterday morning.I wanted all three for a while and I just went and got them in one sitting.They were all small,so it was a quick thing
> I got smile and believe on my wrists.Smile is healing nicely,believe is still a bit red and swollen around the b,but I have very exposed veins,so I knew it would take a while.
> I also got a verse from a paramore song,"this heart it beats,beats for only you,my heart is yours" under my left breast.
> This one has a very symbolic meaning for me,and is very personal.I went through depression for most of my teens and again during the first three years of my marriage,due to infertility.Many and many times I thought that death would be the easy way out of all the pain.If I'm still here is only because of the people I love,my husband,my relatives,my friends,and also because of those occasional random strangers who sometimes give me a smile from the bottom of my heart,just by doing or saying something that makes my day better.
> If my heart is still beating is just because of all of these people,then and still every single day now,so I wanted something to thank them for it and to remind me that there is always going to be a reason to keep living,someone who makes me happy,for all life or for just one minute.
> the tattoo isn't crocked,is just my pic that sucks



Pretty and great meaning!


----------



## SunglassLove

Put a deposit down for a new tattoo with a new artist I haven't had work done by before. SOOO EXCITED. I should have fresh ink within the month!


----------



## spicegirl

Blyen said:


> I got 3 tattoos yesterday morning.I wanted all three for a while and I just went and got them in one sitting.They were all small,so it was a quick thing
> I got smile and believe on my wrists.Smile is healing nicely,believe is still a bit red and swollen around the b,but I have very exposed veins,so I knew it would take a while.
> I also got a verse from a paramore song,"this heart it beats,beats for only you,my heart is yours" under my left breast.
> This one has a very symbolic meaning for me,and is very personal.I went through depression for most of my teens and again during the first three years of my marriage,due to infertility.Many and many times I thought that death would be the easy way out of all the pain.If I'm still here is only because of the people I love,my husband,my relatives,my friends,and also because of those occasional random strangers who sometimes give me a smile from the bottom of my heart,just by doing or saying something that makes my day better.
> If my heart is still beating is just because of all of these people,then and still every single day now,so I wanted something to thank them for it and to remind me that there is always going to be a reason to keep living,someone who makes me happy,for all life or for just one minute.
> the tattoo isn't crocked,is just my pic that sucks


 
Hi Blyen .... I just love your tattoos and the meanings behind them. I, too, have a few but unfortunately I don't know how to post photos on here.

I am glad you are feeling better and hope you are keeping well. Buon ferragosto and I want to send you a  from the bottom of my heart !!


----------



## Blyen

Aww,thank you spicegirl!!E buon ferragosto anche a te 
Thank you Purse Freak 323!


----------



## TaraP

*Hey fellow Tattoo collectors! I'm not sure if you all are aware of the designer Rebecca Minkoff but she is amazing and is great to her fans. She allows her tPF fans only to design their own bags, which I have been been a part of quite a number of times...

Well, what I'm trying to get at is she just gave me approval to start a Tattoo Fund pouch! You know we all do it, put $ aside for our next pieces. What better spot to save than a Tattoo Fund pouch!?!

Anyone can join. Just click the link in my signature and copy and paste your name to the list. Just be sure to check in on a regular basis for updates...

Thank you for letting me share!*


----------



## SunglassLove

New addition! Bad photo quality, but it's amazing in person. I go back in a few weeks to get the rest of it finished up and colored. I'm in LOVE with it!! Already had so many people stop me to compliment it, and it's only been a day


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> New addition! Bad photo quality, but it's amazing in person. I go back in a few weeks to get the rest of it finished up and colored. I'm in LOVE with it!! Already had so many people stop me to compliment it, and it's only been a day



It's beautiful! Please post more pics when it's finished.


----------



## etoile_30

SunglassLove said:


> New addition! Bad photo quality, but it's amazing in person. I go back in a few weeks to get the rest of it finished up and colored. I'm in LOVE with it!! Already had so many people stop me to compliment it, and it's only been a day



Gorgeous! Love the placement on you - it really suits. And the colours and lines are amazing!


----------



## Sammiee

Do wrist tattoos hurt as bad as people say? Im debating on getting a small one on my wrist! I just need to be 100% no regrets


----------



## SunglassLove

Thanks ladies!! This is a new guy - he's really, really outdone himself. I basically walked in one day, told him I wanted a rose and horseshoe, and came back a few days later to this awesome drawing. 



Sammiee said:


> Do wrist tattoos hurt as bad as people say? Im debating on getting a small one on my wrist! I just need to be 100% no regrets


 
They hurt, but they hurt for like 30 minutes, then it's all fine.  If you want it, go for it!


----------



## cheetah_pita

SunglassLove said:


> Thanks ladies!! This is a new guy - he's really, really outdone himself. I basically walked in one day, told him I wanted a rose and horseshoe, and came back a few days later to this awesome drawing.



I love it!  It looks great, can't wait to see it in full color!  Where did you go (if you don't mind me asking)?  I'm in Chicago, and I've been browsing places to get a wrist tattoo -  I'm almost settled on Speakeasy but haven't made the appointment yet.


----------



## loussie45

I love tatoos but don't have any tattoos, unfortunately


----------



## SunglassLove

cheetah_pita said:


> I love it! It looks great, can't wait to see it in full color! Where did you go (if you don't mind me asking)? I'm in Chicago, and I've been browsing places to get a wrist tattoo - I'm almost settled on Speakeasy but haven't made the appointment yet.


 
Thanks! It was done by Harley Fezekas at Tattoo Depot/Resurrection Ink in Justice, he's the one that deserves all the credit.  His linework and color work are some of the best I've seen lately and he's so young!

I know someone that was tattooed by Scott at Speakeasy, and it came out phenominal! Their work looks pretty solid (I looked on the website), I really like Patrick's, Sean's, Scott's and Tim's stuff. For a wrist tattoo they might take you as a walk-in if they aren't booked up that day.


----------



## Litsa

How much do they charge for a small tattoo like that there?



karolinemk said:


> I got my first tattoo today at NY Ink/Wooster Street Social Club and I'm SO HAPPY! It's super small, but I just love it  I got the outline of a heart on my wrist. Sorry about the bad picture.


----------



## Sammiee

So I'm not sure if I'm late on this kind of ink, but its called InfinitInk. Apparently its a kind of ink that can be easily removed with one "painless" laser treatment.  This is what i read about it:

Infintink is a high quality tattoo ink that uses advanced scientific research. It's applied to the skin as you would any other tattoo - and it's there forever. But Infinitink is the first and only tattoo ink engineered specifically for removability.

Today all tattoos are permanent and all are removable. But removing a tattoo usually involves several laser treatments from a dermatologist. An Infinitink tattoo is just as permanent as any other, but it can be removed with minimal lasering. That means less expense, less time and less pain for your customers.

Im interested but wanna know has anyone tried this type of ink?? Thanks!!


----------



## karolinemk

Litsa said:


> How much do they charge for a small tattoo like that there?



The shop minimum is $200 so it's pretty expensive.


----------



## cheetah_pita

SunglassLove said:


> Thanks! It was done by Harley Fezekas at Tattoo Depot/Resurrection Ink in Justice, he's the one that deserves all the credit.  His linework and color work are some of the best I've seen lately and he's so young!
> 
> I know someone that was tattooed by Scott at Speakeasy, and it came out phenominal! Their work looks pretty solid (I looked on the website), I really like Patrick's, Sean's, Scott's and Tim's stuff. For a wrist tattoo they might take you as a walk-in if they aren't booked up that day.



Oh, awesome!  I took a look at some of his other work - it's really impressive, good choice!

I might end up doing a walk-in, we'll see!  My tattoo idea is pretty simple, but it's a little intricate so I'm worried about the lines bleeding together eventually.  I figure if I go to a good place they'll be able to tell me what's possible and what's probably going to turn into a blob.


----------



## semirose

cheetah_pita said:
			
		

> Oh, awesome!  I took a look at some of his other work - it's really impressive, good choice!
> 
> I might end up doing a walk-in, we'll see!  My tattoo idea is pretty simple, but it's a little intricate so I'm worried about the lines bleeding together eventually.  I figure if I go to a good place they'll be able to tell me what's possible and what's probably going to turn into a blob.



If you're worried about that I'd definitely stop in and chat with an artist. Even if they don't have time to do the tattoo then they'll definitely talk with you about if it'll work or how to adjust to make it work. I have friends who got too small tattoos and ugh, they look awful. I'm forever grateful to my second artist who talked me out of a too small tattoo and really took the time to go through it with me.


----------



## SunglassLove

Sammiee said:


> So I'm not sure if I'm late on this kind of ink, but its called InfinitInk. Apparently its a kind of ink that can be easily removed with one "painless" laser treatment. This is what i read about it:
> 
> Infintink is a high quality tattoo ink that uses advanced scientific research. It's applied to the skin as you would any other tattoo - and it's there forever. But Infinitink is the first and only tattoo ink engineered specifically for removability.
> 
> Today all tattoos are permanent and all are removable. But removing a tattoo usually involves several laser treatments from a dermatologist. An Infinitink tattoo is just as permanent as any other, but it can be removed with minimal lasering. That means less expense, less time and less pain for your customers.
> 
> Im interested but wanna know has anyone tried this type of ink?? Thanks!!


 
Not tested enough, IMO. Plus, a tattoo isn't something you go into with thoughts of removing it already there, ya know? If you can't commit to it, don't do it.


----------



## SunglassLove

cheetah_pita said:


> Oh, awesome! I took a look at some of his other work - it's really impressive, good choice!
> 
> I might end up doing a walk-in, we'll see! My tattoo idea is pretty simple, but it's a little intricate so I'm worried about the lines bleeding together eventually. I figure if I go to a good place they'll be able to tell me what's possible and what's probably going to turn into a blob.


 

If you search him on facebook, he was more recent things up.  I agree with just stopping in and having a chat with them - honestly, I've walked into shops and turned around and walked out just because I didn't like the people working there. If you get a good vibe, then you know you're home... and what works in a shop for one person, might not work for someone else, you know?


----------



## cheetah_pita

semirose said:


> If you're worried about that I'd definitely stop in and chat with an artist. Even if they don't have time to do the tattoo then they'll definitely talk with you about if it'll work or how to adjust to make it work. I have friends who got too small tattoos and ugh, they look awful. I'm forever grateful to my second artist who talked me out of a too small tattoo and really took the time to go through it with me.



That's a good idea.  I've got my heart set on the design, and I know there's a possibility it won't work, but the artist might have ideas on how to make it work.  Did you end up making your "too small tattoo" larger, or did you just go for something completely different?



SunglassLove said:


> If you search him on facebook, he was more recent things up.  I agree with just stopping in and having a chat with them - honestly, I've walked into shops and turned around and walked out just because I didn't like the people working there. If you get a good vibe, then you know you're home... and what works in a shop for one person, might not work for someone else, you know?



Definitely.  That's why I've been going around and stopping in, sometimes talking with people who are waiting.  And I figure it'll calm the nerves a bit if I've already been there and know what the atmosphere is like.  Thanks for the advice, ladies!


----------



## semirose

cheetah_pita said:
			
		

> That's a good idea.  I've got my heart set on the design, and I know there's a possibility it won't work, but the artist might have ideas on how to make it work.  Did you end up making your "too small tattoo" larger, or did you just go for something completely different?



Well...the idea was the same. My problem was the tattoo was too small for the place I wanted it and I wasn't willing to compromise on the placement since I'd been envisioning a long stem rose between my shoulder blades since I was 13. We went through books (he specializes in floral tattoos so keeps some around) and I picked out elements I liked and he designed a tattoo for the space that I'm still in awe of whenever I get to see it (which isn't as often as I like. Silly backs can be so hard to see).


----------



## etoile_30

semirose said:


> Well...the idea was the same. My problem was the tattoo was too small for the place I wanted it and I wasn't willing to compromise on the placement since I'd been envisioning a long stem rose between my shoulder blades since I was 13. We went through books (he specializes in floral tattoos so keeps some around) and I picked out elements I liked and he designed a tattoo for the space that I'm still in awe of whenever I get to see it (which isn't as often as I like. Silly backs can be so hard to see).



Absolutely gorgeous colour and shading. I'm glad you found the right artist for you. I know what you mean about the back placement though, I would just want to stare at it all day long!


----------



## SunglassLove

semirose said:


> Well...the idea was the same. My problem was the tattoo was too small for the place I wanted it and I wasn't willing to compromise on the placement since I'd been envisioning a long stem rose between my shoulder blades since I was 13. We went through books (he specializes in floral tattoos so keeps some around) and I picked out elements I liked and he designed a tattoo for the space that I'm still in awe of whenever I get to see it (which isn't as often as I like. Silly backs can be so hard to see).


 

That's so pretty... I like how he did the thorns on the stems! I'd want to stare at it too


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Off to finally get my heart outline on my foot this Saturday


----------



## coachluvver

I now have 6 tattoos.  Here is my newest:






And here is the rose in memory of my dad:






And this was done almost 3 weeks ago. It's almost healed:


----------



## coachluvver

My first tattoo (ankle):





Four stars for my 4 boys. Each star in their fave color: (ugh you can see my sun freckles.)







And my right wrist:


----------



## merekat703

I just got my first tattoo 2 weeks ago and I love it! Its on my right wrist.This pic was about 4 hours after it was done. I was very pleased with it.


----------



## merekat703

Sammiee said:


> Do wrist tattoos hurt as bad as people say? Im debating on getting a small one on my wrist! I just need to be 100% no regrets


 To me it felt like a contuinous cat scratch until he would pause and than I felt nothing. It hurt more on the squishy part than on the actual wrist bone.


----------



## TaraP

merekat703 said:


> I just got my first tattoo 2 weeks ago and I love it! Its on my right wrist.This pic was about 4 hours after it was done. I was very pleased with it.



Pretty! Congrats..


----------



## etoile_30

merekat703 said:


> I just got my first tattoo 2 weeks ago and I love it! Its on my right wrist.This pic was about 4 hours after it was done. I was very pleased with it.



Really pretty script!

What does it say? (can't see because of the sheen)


----------



## Sammiee

merekat703 said:
			
		

> To me it felt like a contuinous cat scratch until he would pause and than I felt nothing. It hurt more on the squishy part than on the actual wrist bone.



LOL well thats not too bad i could handle it  Thanks!!


----------



## merekat703

etoile_30 said:


> Really pretty script!
> 
> What does it say? (can't see because of the sheen)


Thank you, my artist wrote it free hand, I really like it because its not a perfect computer font. It says "It can't rain all the time"



TaraP said:


> Pretty! Congrats..


Thanks!



Sammiee said:


> LOL well thats not too bad i could handle it Thanks!!


 Yea not as bad as I was expecting, I kept telling him it was like kittens scratching me.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

I have a total of 13 tattoos. Just wanted to share the comparison of my most recent one. My half sleeve of the goddess of mercy. First session vs. fourth session. And I also added a pic of what the inner part of my arm looks like.


----------



## All Smiles

LV BarbieDoll said:
			
		

> I have a total of 13 tattoos. Just wanted to share the comparison of my most recent one. My half sleeve of the goddess of mercy. First session vs. fourth session. And I also added a pic of what the inner part of my arm looks like.



That's beautiful.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

LV BarbieDoll said:


> I have a total of 13 tattoos. Just wanted to share the comparison of my most recent one. My half sleeve of the goddess of mercy. First session vs. fourth session. And I also added a pic of what the inner part of my arm looks like.


Beautiful work. Question...how bad pain wise is the inner arm? I'm getting a piece done in a year or so in that place. I have had my ribs done so I hope it won't/can't be worse than that! Thanks in advance


----------



## polishhor

I was wondering how bad it hurt too.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Ilovehandbags27 said:
			
		

> Beautiful work. Question...how bad pain wise is the inner arm? I'm getting a piece done in a year or so in that place. I have had my ribs done so I hope it won't/can't be worse than that! Thanks in advance



The inner arm hurts pretty badly. It bruised up a day after I got it done. I too have my ribs done but it's totally a different kind of pain. I would say the inner arm hurt more than ribs!


----------



## Myrkur

This is my Joy Division tattoo. I also have a cat tattoo on my arm, it's from Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh and the paws look a bit odd but that's because there was another tattoo before I got the cat, I still have doubts if I should make the cat all black instead of grey.


----------



## SunglassLove

LV BarbieDoll said:


> The inner arm hurts pretty badly. It bruised up a day after I got it done. I too have my ribs done but it's totally a different kind of pain. I would say the inner arm hurt more than ribs!


 

See, for me, the ribs hurt so much worse than my inner arm, and I sat for almost 3.5 hours for that one. The inner arm was very, very tolerable for me.

LOL every time I hear someone in this thread saying thier wrist tattoo didn't hurt, I want to cry! Mine swelled to the size of a golfball after it was done and I couldn't even make a fist with my hand. Hurt soooo bad.


----------



## cheetah_pita

semirose said:


> Well...the idea was the same. My problem was the tattoo was too small for the place I wanted it and I wasn't willing to compromise on the placement since I'd been envisioning a long stem rose between my shoulder blades since I was 13. We went through books (he specializes in floral tattoos so keeps some around) and I picked out elements I liked and he designed a tattoo for the space that I'm still in awe of whenever I get to see it (which isn't as often as I like. Silly backs can be so hard to see).



Completely missed your post!  I need to get out of the Nail Care area more often  Your tattoo looks gorgeous, semirose!  I can see what you mean, a smaller tattoo wouldn't have been as proportional.  But it looks great this way, the flower is very detailed.  I hope the artist I have will be willing to tell me if mine won't work.


----------



## fashiontattle

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Got my safety pins! Yahoo!



I think your tattoos are awesome.. the safety pins symbolize so much courage to me! I love them!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

LV BarbieDoll said:


> The inner arm hurts pretty badly. It bruised up a day after I got it done. I too have my ribs done but it's totally a different kind of pain. I would say the inner arm hurt more than ribs!


Thank you for your honesty!!! I'm a bit concerned now but not sure where else to put this piece....


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

SunglassLove said:


> See, for me, the ribs hurt so much worse than my inner arm, and I sat for almost 3.5 hours for that one. The inner arm was very, very tolerable for me.
> 
> LOL every time I hear someone in this thread saying thier wrist tattoo didn't hurt, I want to cry! Mine swelled to the size of a golfball after it was done and I couldn't even make a fist with my hand. Hurt soooo bad.


Thanks!!! My ribs also took about 4 hours and was terrible.


----------



## merekat703

SunglassLove said:


> See, for me, the ribs hurt so much worse than my inner arm, and I sat for almost 3.5 hours for that one. The inner arm was very, very tolerable for me.
> 
> LOL every time I hear someone in this thread saying thier wrist tattoo didn't hurt, I want to cry! Mine swelled to the size of a golfball after it was done and I couldn't even make a fist with my hand. Hurt soooo bad.


 Wow I guess I was lucky than. I had no swelling or pain after the session. Do you have a low pain tolerance? Did it hurt during the healing process for you too?


----------



## SunglassLove

merekat703 said:


> Wow I guess I was lucky than. I had no swelling or pain after the session. Do you have a low pain tolerance? Did it hurt during the healing process for you too?


 
Incredibly high pain tolerance, actually. My ribs were murder and all together I have about 4.5 hours worth of work on them when you combine my sides. Maybe because my wrist tat is a silhouette so it was lining and filling in, took a little bit longer. I wonder if that's why? Never thought about it!

It only hurt for about an hour after - then it was fine.


----------



## TaraP

Made my next appointment.. Don't have that long of a wait.. October 9th. Yipee! 
I'll be adding to the empty space on the back of my thigh. DH did this for me, so this next piece I get will be for him...


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

TaraP said:


> Made my next appointment.. Don't have that long of a wait.. October 9th. Yipee!
> I'll be adding to the empty space on the back of my thigh. DH did this for me, so this next piece I get will be for him...


Adorable!!!!!


----------



## xjlynnx

I did this abstract design on my right forearm.  I was wanting to get it tattoo'ed for a while, but finally decided to get it done on my friends birthday (she got her own tattoo as well)... So, i'll always remember the exact day that I got it, 12/10/2008... It took about 3 hours to complete. 

I also have a star on my wrist (on the same arm), this one hurt more than the ^ larger one :/ 






[yay this is my first post here , hello everyone!]


----------



## natalie78

Can anyone comment on the pain level of getting a tattoo on the back between the shoulder blades?


----------



## Bag Fetish

natalie78 said:


> Can anyone comment on the pain level of getting a tattoo on the back between the shoulder blades?


For me the pain was nothing, within a few second the area just goes numb.  The hardest thing was sitting so still leaning over.  I have Chinese symbols down my back.. it wasnt a big deal at all.
If the tat's i would say my ankle was the worse


----------



## Myrkur

SunglassLove said:


> See, for me, the ribs hurt so much worse than my inner arm, and I sat for almost 3.5 hours for that one. The inner arm was very, very tolerable for me.
> 
> LOL every time I hear someone in this thread saying thier wrist tattoo didn't hurt, I want to cry! Mine swelled to the size of a golfball after it was done and I couldn't even make a fist with my hand. Hurt soooo bad.



Mine too when I got my cat tattoo done. Yeez I thought my arm was falling off.


----------



## natalie78

Bag Fetish said:


> For me the pain was nothing, within a few second the area just goes numb. The hardest thing was sitting so still leaning over. I have Chinese symbols down my back.. it wasnt a big deal at all.
> If the tat's i would say my ankle was the worse


Thanks!


----------



## couturely

Hello,

Are there anybody that speaks French fluently? I want to get "a beautiful life" tattoo in French. I believe it translates to "la belle vie" but I want to make sure the grammar is correct! Please & thanks!!!


----------



## MusicIsMyExtacy

Here's my tattoo when I first got it done last summer like a week after I was legal I spent my first pay cheque on it it says "the brave may not live forever but the cautious do not live at all" this basically means have fun and don't be boring xD the vs look a bit like bs but it's just the font its on my ribs and for anyone who asks it really doesn't hurt! I think it just depends on the tattooist and how heavy handed they, I barely felt mine most places!


----------



## Neo007

couturely said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Are there anybody that speaks French fluently? I want to get "a beautiful life" tattoo in French. I believe it translates to "la belle vie" but I want to make sure the grammar is correct! Please & thanks!!!



"la belle vie" would translate as THE beautiful life. "une belle vie" would translate as A beautiful life. Hope this helps !

Where are you getting it done?


----------



## couturely

Neo007 said:
			
		

> "la belle vie" would translate as THE beautiful life. "une belle vie" would translate as A beautiful life. Hope this helps !
> 
> Where are you getting it done?



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Anybody have tattoos on the inner part of their finger? Pain level? After care or tips?


----------



## kj865

beautiful


----------



## pinkNblack

Hi,
I have just joined the forum, loving all the tattoos, I have a few and will post some pics soon when I figure out how to do it!! lol

Sylvia


----------



## miszgenevieve

Ilovehandbags27 said:
			
		

> Anybody have tattoos on the inner part of their finger? Pain level? After care or tips?


It feels like someone pinching your finger with their nails over & over again lol. Its not unbareable but just not the best feeling in the world. Id rate it a 6/10 for pain & i used aquaphor for the healing process


----------



## sally.m

miszgenevieve said:


> It feels like someone pinching your finger with their nails over & over again lol. Its not unbareable but just not the best feeling in the world. Id rate it a 6/10 for pain & i used aquaphor for the healing process



You little devil, you dont look old enough! And i mean that in a nice way!!


----------



## tangowithme

semirose said:


> Well...the idea was the same. My problem was the tattoo was too small for the place I wanted it and I wasn't willing to compromise on the placement since I'd been envisioning a long stem rose between my shoulder blades since I was 13. We went through books (he specializes in floral tattoos so keeps some around) and I picked out elements I liked and he designed a tattoo for the space that I'm still in awe of whenever I get to see it (which isn't as often as I like. Silly backs can be so hard to see).


 
This is lovely - and I'm no friend of tattoos at all (old age, etc.). 

What I would worry about, do the colors fade in time and the outlines become blurred? Are there ways to counteract this, because the procedure is not cheap, and certainly painful? It would be a pity. 

Love that design!


----------



## miszgenevieve

sally.m said:
			
		

> You little devil, you dont look old enough! And i mean that in a nice way!!


Lol thanks , I just turned 21 on Monday, I got a Hello Kitty tattoo on my 18th birthday to welcome me being legal lol


----------



## bellecate

Just joined the forums and am a tattoo fan as well. I have 2 for now.


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> Made my next appointment.. Don't have that long of a wait.. October 9th. Yipee!
> I'll be adding to the empty space on the back of my thigh. DH did this for me, so this next piece I get will be for him...


 

ooo I'm so jealous!! I love hand tattoos and knuckle tattoos, but I doubt I'll ever be able to get them. Gorgeous though!!


----------



## SunglassLove

It's finished!!! I seriously couldn't be more thrilled with how it turned out. It's an awkward spot to photograph so this is my upper arm squashed down and twisted, LOL. It looks 10x better in person!


----------



## semirose

tangowithme said:
			
		

> This is lovely - and I'm no friend of tattoos at all (old age, etc.).
> 
> What I would worry about, do the colors fade in time and the outlines become blurred? Are there ways to counteract this, because the procedure is not cheap, and certainly painful? It would be a pity.
> 
> Love that design!


Thanks! So the colour fading is easy to counteract with sunscreen (the biggest problem for me is remembering since I don't really burn) and lines blurring is a problem with too small tattoos which is why its really important to listen when the artist says something is too small. 




			
				SunglassLove said:
			
		

> It's finished!!! I seriously couldn't be more thrilled with how it turned out. It's an awkward spot to photograph so this is my upper arm squashed down and twisted, LOL. It looks 10x better in person!


That's gorgeous! Turned out amazing.


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> ooo I'm so jealous!! I love hand tattoos and knuckle tattoos, but I doubt I'll ever be able to get them. Gorgeous though!!



DH says Thanks... I have not ventured onto the hands _yet_... Love the way it looks on both men and women. 



SunglassLove said:


> It's finished!!! I seriously couldn't be more thrilled with how it turned out. It's an awkward spot to photograph so this is my upper arm squashed down and twisted, LOL. It looks 10x better in person!



Absolutely gorgeous! Looks awesome. Perfect! Congrats and enjoy looking at it everyday since it's on your arm.


----------



## kwealzliy

I just got a tattoo about a month ago on my inner arm of elephants and I love it! My very first tattoo  excuse the blurriness


----------



## .pursefiend.

kwealzliy said:
			
		

> I just got a tattoo about a month ago on my inner arm of elephants and I love it! My very first tattoo  excuse the blurriness



That is hot!!


----------



## TaraP

kwealzliy said:


> I just got a tattoo about a month ago on my inner arm of elephants and I love it! My very first tattoo  excuse the blurriness



Looks great! Fabulous tattoo..


----------



## SunglassLove

kwealzliy said:


> I just got a tattoo about a month ago on my inner arm of elephants and I love it! My very first tattoo  excuse the blurriness


 

Love it! Looks perfect for that spot too


----------



## robotindisguise

kwealzliy said:


> I just got a tattoo about a month ago on my inner arm of elephants and I love it! My very first tattoo  excuse the blurriness


 
so beautiful!


----------



## rabbits

I'm *this* close to my first ever tattoo and a little nervous - do you girls go through this? My mind wanders through the endless combinations of text and placement. I'm probably going to go to the shops only next month to see who I can work with. Any advice on what to look out for and what to ask? Thank you!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

rabbits said:
			
		

> I'm *this* close to my first ever tattoo and a little nervous - do you girls go through this? My mind wanders through the endless combinations of text and placement. I'm probably going to go to the shops only next month to see who I can work with. Any advice on what to look out for and what to ask? Thank you!



I sometimes experience this with most of my tattoos,lol. If its going to be on me permanently, it must be in the perfect location and etc. The shop I go to now (in LA) when I went for my appointment, my artist spoke to me about placement and what he could do as far as design, colors that look best for my skintone and etc.  I would try to find a really good shop and artist. I found my place on Yelp.


----------



## rabbits

I'm pretty excited about it, to be honest. I've tried doodling with a ballpoint pen on my ankle hahah.


----------



## TaraP

I had an appointment yesterday and got the outline done.. 
Some may see this as the cardinal sin in tattooing but I see it very differently. I see it as love, respect and devotion. 

*My husband did this for me nearly 8 years ago...
*







*So after 12 years, I finally decided to do this for him.
*


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

TaraP said:


> I had an appointment yesterday and got the outline done..
> Some may see this as the cardinal sin in tattooing but I see it very differently. I see it as love, respect and devotion.
> 
> *My husband did this for me nearly 8 years ago...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So after 12 years, I finally decided to do this for him.
> *


Incredible!!!!! I too see it as a very loving thing.


----------



## TaraP

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Incredible!!!!! I too see it as a very loving thing.



Thank you!


----------



## rockhollow

Just had some more work done on my sleeve of stars.
Boy it hurts to have your elbow done - well it's all relative I guess, none of it is pleasant, but that thin skin right around your elbow - ouch.
And maybe I was just feeling wimpy - I haven't had any work done on my sleeve for 13 months.
I was so happy to have some more work done. My tattoo artist had moved away and I've been shopping around for a new one.
Got recommended by a friend to hers, and it's going to work out great - maybe better, he re-worked a couple of spots of the other guy's work and it looks really good.
I only sat for about 2 hours and just had enough - back in 2 weeks for some more!


----------



## sally.m

kwealzliy said:


> I just got a tattoo about a month ago on my inner arm of elephants and I love it! My very first tattoo  excuse the blurriness



Wow, that's really unique !


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> I had an appointment yesterday and got the outline done..
> Some may see this as the cardinal sin in tattooing but I see it very differently. I see it as love, respect and devotion.
> 
> *My husband did this for me nearly 8 years ago...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So after 12 years, I finally decided to do this for him.*


 

When it's done tastefully (and in well done ink, like you and your hubby's) I think it's fantastic and a beautiful thing. I love that you have his name with an anchor, is that the intention behind it or do you just like nautical themed stuff?


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> When it's done tastefully (and in well done ink, like you and your hubby's) I think it's fantastic and a beautiful thing. I love that you have his name with an anchor, is that the intention behind it or do you just like nautical themed stuff?



Thank you! Yes, he is my anchor. He keeps me sane. The thought was an anchor with his name and my artist drew the waves around it to tie it in with my back piece. And the big plus is I get a pesky spider vein that bugs me covered too.


----------



## QueenDom

Ilovehandbags27 said:
			
		

> Anybody have tattoos on the inner part of their finger? Pain level? After care or tips?



Inner finger and knuckle to boot! It really didn't hurt, I'd rate it at a level 2.5-3. If you've ever had acrylics break that hurts more.


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> Thank you! Yes, he is my anchor. He keeps me sane. The thought was an anchor with his name and my artist drew the waves around it to tie it in with my back piece. And the big plus is I get a pesky spider vein that bugs me covered too.


 
Nice perk there!  The one I have on my hip went over some stretch marks, I was ecstatic about that haha


----------



## Klutzyhands

I got my second tattoo last night and i'm just soo excited that i need to share it everywhere


----------



## TaraP

Klutzyhands said:


> I got my second tattoo last night and i'm just soo excited that i need to share it everywhere



Love owls. Yours looks stunning! Great eyes.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I have three  1) Right shoulder blade is a nautical star with an awareness ribbon around it with varying colors. White is for MS, Green is for Lymphoma, and Grey is for Diabetes. 

2) Right hand lower back is a tribal Elephant. 3) Left hip/thigh is a Cewpie doll with a tattoo of a cigar on it's hip. 

Excuse the wonky spots on each of them, they were taken when they were healing or right after they were done. 

1)http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v491/enlightenedhearts/062900_204101.jpg
2)http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v491/enlightenedhearts/DSCF0948.jpg
3)http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v491/enlightenedhearts/Image33.jpg


----------



## bbwmusic

I am getting my first tattoo tomorrow - a small anchor on my left ankle. I met with the tattoo artist today, he sketched out the design for me and quoted me a price of $60. The minimum is usually $100 but because mine is so small he is only charging me $60. My question is how much do I tip him?


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

bbwmusic said:


> I am getting my first tattoo tomorrow - a small anchor on my left ankle. I met with the tattoo artist today, he sketched out the design for me and quoted me a price of $60. The minimum is usually $100 but because mine is so small he is only charging me $60. My question is how much do I tip him?



Wow, if you don't mind me asking, where are you getting yours done? By that I mean, what state? My largest tattoo took two+ hours and is the size of my hand (or bigger). It only cost $60. For reference, I had mine done in North Carolina, so that may be the difference. 

As far as tip goes, since the artist sounds pretty good from just the initial sketch and discount, I'd say tip no more than $10. BUT feel free to go up to $30 depending on the work itself and how well they handled a first time tattoo-ie (especially if you cry, ask to stop a bunch of times, or the like).

Good luck and be sure to post a picture once it's done!


----------



## alexisarcher7

Here's a collage of my older tattoos:




01. "When words fail music speaks" self explanatory, I'm a music junkie and this quote describes 
my whole life and it's on the back of my neck
02. Rose on my right foot. Worst pain of my life.
03. VII (7) on my ring finger matching tattoos with my out of state BFF
04. Avenged Sevenfold (doubt anyones heard of them haha!) deathbat with the lyrics "Seize the day" 
got it when I was sixteen that band changed my life.
05. Fiction on left ribs

And now for my favorite of all tattoos ever:








This tattoo had two sittings of four hours and cost me 350 dollars (got a deal because the 
artist is my best friends boyfriend he usually charges 300 dollars an hour if you're getting 
a big piece). I plan on extending this into a whole sleeve someday when I get the money.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

alexisarcher7 said:


> Here's a collage of my older tattoos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01. "When words fail music speaks" self explanatory, I'm a music junkie and this quote describes
> my whole life and it's on the back of my neck
> 02. Rose on my right foot. Worst pain of my life.
> 03. VII (7) on my ring finger matching tattoos with my out of state BFF
> 04. Avenged Sevenfold (doubt anyones heard of them haha!) deathbat with the lyrics "Seize the day"
> got it when I was sixteen that band changed my life.
> 05. Fiction on left ribs
> 
> And now for my favorite of all tattoos ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tattoo had two sittings of four hours and cost me 350 dollars (got a deal because the
> artist is my best friends boyfriend he usually charges 300 dollars an hour if you're getting
> a big piece). I plan on extending this into a whole sleeve someday when I get the money.



Beautiful hibiscus flowers! The light blue around them is lovely and just makes them pop. 

Btw, I've heard of Avenged Sevenfold. Even have a few songs on my ipod.


----------



## alexisarcher7

kawaiiamaiai said:


> Beautiful hibiscus flowers! The light blue around them is lovely and just makes them pop.
> 
> Btw, I've heard of Avenged Sevenfold. Even have a few songs on my ipod.



Awe yay! That makes me so happy haha! And thank you, unfortunately over time the blue has really faded but I didn't want conventional grey / black shading. I wanted something different.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

alexisarcher7 said:


> Awe yay! That makes me so happy haha! And thank you, unfortunately over time the blue has really faded but I didn't want conventional grey / black shading. I wanted something different.



It's probably been a while, but most people/places will do touch ups for free. I've had to have my shoulder tattoo touched up a few times and it's always no problem. Either way, the blue is beautiful.


----------



## Luba87

Ladies!! So happy I found a tattoo forum 

Went through lots of the past posts and love everyone's tats and the stories behind them 

I currently have two:

Small horseshoe on my hip, which I got when my grandpa passed away. My grandparents had given me a horseshoe  pendant when I was a little girl, so now I have their gift with me forever 

My second tat comes from Wild Horses by The Rolling Stones, one of my all-tome favorite songs:

BTW - I am NOT crazy about horses, it just happened that both of mine are horse-related haha! 

Currently planning a few more tattoos, maybe some colour


----------



## clydekiwi

QueenDom said:
			
		

> Inner finger and knuckle to boot! It really didn't hurt, I'd rate it at a level 2.5-3. If you've ever had acrylics break that hurts more.



I love that little tat on ur finger. What is ir


----------



## Badkitty424

_I have flowers around my ankle. That was my first one. Then a medium size flower and hummingbird on my shoulder blade and the last one on mt spine and that is a fairy . That one hurt the worst out of the three.....lol....._


----------



## Badkitty424

TaraP said:
			
		

> Love owls. Yours looks stunning! Great eyes.



That owl is very cool!!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

QueenDom said:


> Inner finger and knuckle to boot! It really didn't hurt, I'd rate it at a level 2.5-3. If you've ever had acrylics break that hurts more.


 
Very cute!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Klutzyhands said:


> I got my second tattoo last night and i'm just soo excited that i need to share it everywhere


 

Very nice! The detailing is beautiful!


----------



## QueenDom

clydekiwi said:
			
		

> I love that little tat on ur finger. What is ir



It's the ohm symbol... A little reminder to myself to breathe lol


----------



## QueenDom

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Very cute!



Thank you!


----------



## clydekiwi

My new tat on my wrist


----------



## kipkapst7

I have one, took me until I was 28 to get it, on my bday...... Now I want more... Nothing big all little. My next one will be on my collor bone/shoulder and for my hubby--- well my first one was for my hubby- we met online I lost my wedding ring years ago and never wanted him to replace in case I lost again so I inked instead- cant lose that!


----------



## bregitta

clydekiwi said:


> My new tat on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925969


 
Absolutely gorgeous! It's so clever.


----------



## clydekiwi

bregitta said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous! It's so clever.



Thank you. This one hurt more than the other ones


----------



## Purse Freak 323

QueenDom said:


> Thank you!


 

Your welcome. Did your artist mention anything about it fading?  I want a tattoo on the side on my finger but heard it need touch-ups due to using your hands alot and etc.


----------



## MissLaraDL

My second tatto!!!! Love it but....boy was it painfull!!!


----------



## TaraP

MissLaraDL said:


> My second tatto!!!! Love it but....boy was it painfull!!!



Pretty! I have a crown too. I think every girl should have one.


----------



## MissLaraDL

TaraP said:
			
		

> Pretty! I have a crown too. I think every girl should have one.



I agree!!! Every girl is a princess!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Sammiee said:
			
		

> Do wrist tattoos hurt as bad as people say? Im debating on getting a small one on my wrist! I just need to be 100% no regrets



I got one on my wrist a couple of days ago and it hurt like hell!!! I couldnt wait for it to be done. I have one on my back and ankle and behind my ear and this was the worst


----------



## Luba87

MissLaraDL said:
			
		

> My second tatto!!!! Love it but....boy was it painfull!!!



It's very pretty


----------



## QueenDom

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Your welcome. Did your artist mention anything about it fading?  I want a tattoo on the side on my finger but heard it need touch-ups due to using your hands alot and etc.



On that part of the knuckle it fades super easily because the skin is mostly callous. I'm on my 2nd touch up because the bottom of the ohm keeps fading out. I'm hoping the 3rd time is the charm and he definitely tattooed deeper this time


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Been admiring everyone's tattoos here - all looks beautiful! I can tell a lot of thought went into the styles and designs 

Bought a ton of non-permanent tattoo designers this summer and had so much fun with them. They really got me thinking about choosing an actual one but the pain's always put me off.


----------



## Myrkur

Myrkur said:


> This is my Joy Division tattoo. I also have a cat tattoo on my arm, it's from Kiki's Delivery Service.



Am quoting my own post again because no one responded. But should I make the cat all black or should I leave it like this? The original cat is all black : http://www.onlineghibli.com/kiki/newimages/Jiji.jpg


----------



## Lucy616

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Am quoting my own post again because no one responded. But should I make the cat all black or should I leave it like this? The original cat is all black : http://www.onlineghibli.com/kiki/newimages/Jiji.jpg



I like your cat the way it is now.


----------



## schadenfreude

Lucy616 said:


> I like your cat the way it is now.



Me too!


----------



## 355F1

My last girlfriend got my signature tattooed on her lower back two weeks after I broke up with her in some sort of attempt to get me back.....







:true:


----------



## Badkitty424

kwealzliy said:
			
		

> I just got a tattoo about a month ago on my inner arm of elephants and I love it! My very first tattoo  excuse the blurriness



Wow, that is really nice! Brave you are getting your first ink on that area of the arm........yeowwww! Did it hurt?


----------



## QueenDom

Lotus blossom on my sternum, done last night


----------



## TaraP

QueenDom said:


> Lotus blossom on my sternum, done last night



So pretty! The blue looks awesome. That's my favorite color to get tattooed in. It stays so vibrant. Congrats! It looks great!


----------



## QueenDom

TaraP said:
			
		

> So pretty! The blue looks awesome. That's my favorite color to get tattooed in. It stays so vibrant. Congrats! It looks great!



Thanks! It's just started peeling and currently looks disgusting... Can't wait for it to be healed and pretty


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Just got my third tattoo - a treble clef and 3 musical notes on the inside of my right wrist.

It seemed to be the most painful so far (have 3 stars on my lower back and flowers on my right foot), and I think this will be my last.


----------



## SunglassLove

I'm up to something, to be revealed December 8th... and I'm happier than a kid on Christmas!!


----------



## TaraP

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Just got my third tattoo - a treble clef and 3 musical notes on the inside of my right wrist.
> 
> It seemed to be the most painful so far (have 3 stars on my lower back and flowers on my right foot), and I think this will be my last.



Sounds pretty. For some reason I don't think this will be your last. 



SunglassLove said:


> I'm up to something, to be revealed December 8th... and I'm happier than a kid on Christmas!!



Oooooh... Hint please.


----------



## TaraP

I'm going on the 27th of this month to (hopefully) finish the piece I started last month on the back of my thigh. I so need this. It will definitely make me feel better as I just lost everything I own in Hurricane Sandy. A hurricane can't take my tattoos away.


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraP said:
			
		

> I'm going on the 27th of this month to (hopefully) finish the piece I started last month on the back of my thigh. I so need this. It will definitely make me feel better as I just lost everything I own in Hurricane Sandy. A hurricane can't take my tattoos away.



Omg I hope everything gets better for you'


----------



## MoneyPennie

Cousin and I getting matching tattoos. Just got done with mine !


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> I'm going on the 27th of this month to (hopefully) finish the piece I started last month on the back of my thigh. I so need this. It will definitely make me feel better as I just lost everything I own in Hurricane Sandy. A hurricane can't take my tattoos away.



OMG no! Sending my thoughts your way.  Tattoos have helped me through lots in my life, as strange as that sounds to other people. I hope it helps you too.


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> Oooooh... Hint please.



There's no easy way to hint without just giving it all away... here's a link to the artist's portfolio... it's easy to see what he specializes in 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/?set=a.102851336403771.6008.100000367142874&type=3


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh!! So excited for you!


----------



## SunglassLove

VanessaJean said:


> Oh!! So excited for you!



Thanks, I can't wait!! This was absolutely last minute, he's in Nashville for a couple weeks and decided to include me for his appts. I was stuck waiting for a year otherwise!


----------



## VanessaJean

Lucky you. I can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> Omg I hope everything gets better for you'





MoneyPennie said:


> Cousin and I getting matching tattoos. Just got done with mine !
> 
> View attachment 1946861



Thank you.. We are still waiting for FEMA. At least we got our electric back. 
Your new tattoo is beautiful! It is so on point. You have a great artist. 



SunglassLove said:


> OMG no! Sending my thoughts your way.  Tattoos have helped me through lots in my life, as strange as that sounds to other people. I hope it helps you too.





SunglassLove said:


> There's no easy way to hint without just giving it all away... here's a link to the artist's portfolio... it's easy to see what he specializes in
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/?set=a.102851336403771.6008.100000367142874&type=3



Thanks for the kind words. I know it will definitely brighten my spirits. 
I guess I will just hold out to see what you get. I think i'm the only person in the world who never had nor wanted a facebook page. I'm not able to view the portfolio without one. Good luck! Very excited for you..


----------



## SunglassLove

Well thats not fair... His name is Tye Harris, you should be able to just do a google image search to see his stuff.


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Well thats not fair... His name is Tye Harris, you should be able to just do a google image search to see his stuff.



O...M...G...   I am blown away looking at his work. Holy talent. Now I am super excited for you. And a little jealous.  You are going to have an amazing piece to add to your collection.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

TaraP said:


> Sounds pretty. For some reason I don't think this will be your last.
> .



Mmmm we'll see... Lol

I'm really sorry to hear of your troubles thanks to the hurricane, I really hope things get better really soon and send you my best wishes.


----------



## Badkitty424

Wow I really love this Tatoo. Beautiful work!


----------



## Baileylouise

Hi , i've been thinking of getting tattooed on my wrist or my ankle for ages ( finally ready to take the plunge) and i was wondering about the pain and time factor.The design is only small a few lines from a part of a poem just in black ink. Thanks


----------



## BagloverBurr

Baileylouise said:
			
		

> Hi , i've been thinking of getting tattooed on my wrist or my ankle for ages ( finally ready to take the plunge) and i was wondering about the pain and time factor.The design is only small a few lines from a part of a poem just in black ink. Thanks



I have my wrist foot back and stomach tattooed. Of all the places my back hurt most. My wrist didn't hurt at all.


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> O...M...G...   I am blown away looking at his work. Holy talent. Now I am super excited for you. And a little jealous.  You are going to have an amazing piece to add to your collection.




I don't know how I managed to luck out on an appt. His work totally blows me away too!


----------



## MJDaisy

I am moving to Boston on Friday (9 hours away from home) so I got this tattoo for my little sister while I am gone. 




I got it last night! this photo is about an hour after it was finished. I LOVE it. it came out exactly how I wanted it.


----------



## exotikittenx

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> I am moving to Boston on Friday (9 hours away from home) so I got this tattoo for my little sister while I am gone.
> 
> I got it last night! this photo is about an hour after it was finished. I LOVE it. it came out exactly how I wanted it.



Good luck on your move! Boston is a great city.


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> I am moving to Boston on Friday (9 hours away from home) so I got this tattoo for my little sister while I am gone.
> 
> I got it last night! this photo is about an hour after it was finished. I LOVE it. it came out exactly how I wanted it.



Love the font! Good luck with your move!


----------



## Souzie

Hi all!
I have 9 tattoos, posted somewhere in this thread.  Just got back from Texas where I got my latest one.  It's the Five Row Tattoo or "Yant Ha Taew" as seen on Angelina Jolie and was done by the same master that did hers.


----------



## MoneyPennie

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> I have 9 tattoos, posted somewhere in this thread.  Just got back from Texas where I got my latest one.  It's the Five Row Tattoo or "Yant Ha Taew" as seen on Angelina Jolie and was done by the same master that did hers.



What does it say or mean ?  It looks great!


----------



## Souzie

MoneyPennie said:


> What does it say or mean ?  It looks great!



Hi MoneyPennie,

Each of the five lines gives a different blessing for success, good luck and protection.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> I have 9 tattoos, posted somewhere in this thread.  Just got back from Texas where I got my latest one.  It's the Five Row Tattoo or "Yant Ha Taew" as seen on Angelina Jolie and was done by the same master that did hers.



That's cool! Did it hurt any worse than if a tattoo gun was used? Was the master just in Texas taking appointments? Or did you have to pre-schedule it?


----------



## Souzie

Purse Freak 323 said:


> That's cool! Did it hurt any worse than if a tattoo gun was used? Was the master just in Texas taking appointments? Or did you have to pre-schedule it?



It actually didn't hurt at all! Kind of feels like you're getting punched in the back and it only took 10 minutes.  This was his first time in the States.  He visited three Buddhist temples in California, Nevada and Texas, and yes, we had to pre-schedule.


----------



## OANHderful

No, I don't have any tattoos. I was told by a couple of friends that I'm probably the only woman left on earth without a tat. It's not that I don't want one, it's just i hate needles. I gave birth naturally but when it comes to needles, I just can't.

However, BBD tells me all the time that he has enough tats for the both of us.


----------



## OANHderful

BUT! If I were to mustard up some courage...I'd get a pheonix on my lower back where its wings are spread across and tail curves forming a letter T to represent my son whose name starts with the letter T. 

Another reason for no tattoo is because until I know for sure what my wedding dress will be like...I don't want one. Doesn't want it to expose even though there's make up to cover it up but why bother going through the trouble.


----------



## MJDaisy

xsouzie said:


> Hi all!
> I have 9 tattoos, posted somewhere in this thread.  Just got back from Texas where I got my latest one.  It's the Five Row Tattoo or "Yant Ha Taew" as seen on Angelina Jolie and was done by the same master that did hers.
> 
> View attachment 1955830
> 
> View attachment 1955831
> 
> View attachment 1955832



how awesome!!!!!


----------



## ladyash

OANHderful said:


> No, I don't have any tattoos. I was told by a couple of friends that I'm probably the only woman left on earth without a tat. It's not that I don't want one, it's just i hate needles. I gave birth naturally but when it comes to needles, I just can't.
> 
> However, BBD tells me all the time that he has enough tats for the both of us.



You aren't the only one left! I don't have any tattoos either and it's for the same reason. I watched my one friend get his tattoo and the buzzing of the needle kind of made my stomach do flip flops...Everyone is like well you have all these piercings so you shouldn't be afraid of needles but I reason piercings with it's so quick it's over before you know it. Tattoos can take hours and I'm not prepared to sit that long while someone inks me with a needle LOL! Maybe someday I will be brave and get one but for now I will just try and be happy with my piercings...


----------



## miszgenevieve

ladyash said:
			
		

> You aren't the only one left! I don't have any tattoos either and it's for the same reason. I watched my one friend get his tattoo and the buzzing of the needle kind of made my stomach do flip flops...Everyone is like well you have all these piercings so you shouldn't be afraid of needles but I reason piercings with it's so quick it's over before you know it. Tattoos can take hours and I'm not prepared to sit that long while someone inks me with a needle LOL! Maybe someday I will be brave and get one but for now I will just try and be happy with my piercings...


Lol I'm kinda like that except I have tattoos & piercings. I HATE getting shots but yet I have 12 piercings & 3 tattoos lol. My mom is completely baffled by it cause she wants me to get tested for allergies but I just wont do it cause I have to get pricked with needles & get shots


----------



## ladyash

miszgenevieve said:


> Lol I'm kinda like that except I have tattoos & piercings. I HATE getting shots but yet I have 12 piercings & 3 tattoos lol. My mom is completely baffled by it cause she wants me to get tested for allergies but I just wont do it cause I have to get pricked with needles & get shots



Ugh I had allergy testing done when I was around 13 or 14...Not at all fun! I know everyone thinks I should be immune to the whole needle thing since last summer I was in the hospital and between all the blood work, IV lines, and needles I had about 60 of those over an 8 day time period. I was literally a human pin cushion but was too sick to care but I did do a lot of complaining


----------



## miszgenevieve

ladyash said:
			
		

> Ugh I had allergy testing done when I was around 13 or 14...Not at all fun! I know everyone thinks I should be immune to the whole needle thing since last summer I was in the hospital and between all the blood work, IV lines, and needles I had about 60 of those over an 8 day time period. I was literally a human pin cushion but was too sick to care but I did do a lot of complaining


She mainly wants me to go to see if I'm still allergic to strawberries & if I am if it's gotten any worse or better. I just can't deal with needles if its medical related, piercings & tattoos I can deal with it since I WANT it, not being forced lol.


----------



## MJDaisy

ladyash said:


> You aren't the only one left! I don't have any tattoos either and it's for the same reason. I watched my one friend get his tattoo and *the buzzing of the needle kind of made my stomach do flip flops.*..Everyone is like well you have all these piercings so you shouldn't be afraid of needles but I reason piercings with it's so quick it's over before you know it. Tattoos can take hours and I'm not prepared to sit that long while someone inks me with a needle LOL! Maybe someday I will be brave and get one but for now I will just try and be happy with my piercings...



i'm not scared of needles but when i got my first tattoo the sound of the gun made my body start shaking because i was so scared! 6 tattoos later i guess it didn't scare me too badly


----------



## SunglassLove

ladyash said:


> You aren't the only one left! I don't have any tattoos either and it's for the same reason. I watched my one friend get his tattoo and the buzzing of the needle kind of made my stomach do flip flops...Everyone is like well you have all these piercings so you shouldn't be afraid of needles but I reason piercings with it's so quick it's over before you know it. Tattoos can take hours and I'm not prepared to sit that long while someone inks me with a needle LOL! Maybe someday I will be brave and get one but for now I will just try and be happy with my piercings...



LOL my mom just stopped in with me by my regular guy's shop to have a chat about an idea I came up with for my sleeve, and someone was already getting one done in the chair. She had beads of sweat coming down her face from the sound of the gun, LOL!


----------



## swee7bebe

Just got this done today


----------



## Bag Fetish

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> Just got this done today



Love it!


----------



## TaraP

swee7bebe said:


> Just got this done today



So pretty! Love how girly it is and great colors. Did you save in your tattoo fund pouch?  I'm going tomorrow. So excited.


----------



## swee7bebe

Bag Fetish said:


> Love it!


Thank you!!



TaraP said:


> So pretty! Love how girly it is and great colors. Did you save in your tattoo fund pouch?  I'm going tomorrow. So excited.



Thank you!!  I actually love the colors because the color motif for my wedding last month was eggplant and yellow.  It will always remind me of the wedding because of the colors.  

Have you been using your pouch?  I've been using mine as a makeup pouch.


----------



## TaraP

Swee7bebe and I were involved in a Rebecca Minkoff special order where she made us Tattoo Fund pouches. Love the way they turned out! I've been saving in mine but it will be emptied tomorrow.


----------



## swee7bebe

TaraP said:


> Swee7bebe and I were involved in a Rebecca Minkoff special order where she made us Tattoo Fund pouches. Love the way they turned out! I've been saving in mine but it will be emptied tomorrow.



Tara, what are you getting tomorrow?


----------



## TaraP

swee7bebe said:


> Tara, what are you getting tomorrow?



I'm going to hopefully finish this piece I started last month.


----------



## swee7bebe

TaraP said:


> I'm going to hopefully finish this piece I started last month.



Oh WOW.  How much did that hurt?  Mine took 2 hours and after a while I wanted it to be done already.  Can't imagine how long that will take.


----------



## TaraP

swee7bebe said:


> Oh WOW.  How much did that hurt?  Mine took 2 hours and after a while I wanted it to be done already.  Can't imagine how long that will take.



By now I am used to 3-4 hour sessions. That's the way I did my sleeve. He just does as much as he can in the few hours we have. And if its not done, than I make another appointment as soon as he has an opening. I like doing it in increments.


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> I'm going to hopefully finish this piece I started last month.



Yay!! So excited for you!


----------



## Lapis

xsouzie said:


> Hi all!
> I have 9 tattoos, posted somewhere in this thread.  Just got back from Texas where I got my latest one.  It's the Five Row Tattoo or "Yant Ha Taew" as seen on Angelina Jolie and was done by the same master that did hers.
> 
> View attachment 1955830
> 
> View attachment 1955831
> 
> View attachment 1955832



Oh this is lovely!


I'm calling this evening to make my appointment, the drawings are finished


----------



## VanessaJean

Love those pouches!


----------



## swee7bebe

TaraP said:
			
		

> By now I am used to 3-4 hour sessions. That's the way I did my sleeve. He just does as much as he can in the few hours we have. And if its not done, than I make another appointment as soon as he has an opening. I like doing it in increments.



Tara, how did it go today?


----------



## TaraP

swee7bebe said:


> Tara, how did it go today?



It went great.. We only had an hour so he colored the anchor in and made me another appointment for Dec. 15 to finish it.


----------



## TaraP




----------



## SunglassLove

Very nice!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

TaraP said:


>



This is looking fabulous! Hopefully ill have a new one for Xmas! Santa needs to fill up my tattoo fund pouch


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Very nice!



Thanks! I love the way the anchor came out. 



Ilovehandbags27 said:


> This is looking fabulous! Hopefully ill have a new one for Xmas! Santa needs to fill up my tattoo fund pouch



Thank you! Yes, that would be lovely to wake up and have a full pouch.. Best present ever!


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty.


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

I had a tatoo done at my left ankle when I was a teenager and I put my BF initials on it. Lucky we're still together and counting. Here it is:


----------



## timayyyyy

A bit over a year later and I'm back! Just got this 3 days ago but this picture was taken right after it was done. So please excuse my swollen leg lol. Originally wanted the design to wrap onto my foot but it won't fully heal in time for my clinic's Xmas party. The shoes I'm going to wear would've definitely irritated the top of the foot! I've also finally decided on my sidepiece. Definitely gonna go with horimono. Will probably, do that after I come back from Florida after the new year. So excited!


----------



## TaraP

timayyyyy said:


> A bit over a year later and I'm back! Just got this 3 days ago but this picture was taken right after it was done. So please excuse my swollen leg lol. Originally wanted the design to wrap onto my foot but it won't fully heal in time for my clinic's Xmas party. The shoes I'm going to wear would've definitely irritated the top of the foot! I've also finally decided on my sidepiece. Definitely gonna go with horimono. Will probably, do that after I come back from Florida after the new year. So excited!



Love them! You can never go wrong with cherry blossoms. They're beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## timayyyyy

TaraP said:


> Love them! You can never go wrong with cherry blossoms. They're beautiful. Congrats!



Thank you so much! It's at the beginnings of the itchy stage now but the area still feels bruised so it hurts to slap the itch away hahaha


----------



## Hamhamjanice

timayyyyy said:


> a bit over a year later and i'm back! Just got this 3 days ago but this picture was taken right after it was done. So please excuse my swollen leg lol. Originally wanted the design to wrap onto my foot but it won't fully heal in time for my clinic's xmas party. The shoes i'm going to wear would've definitely irritated the top of the foot! I've also finally decided on my sidepiece. Definitely gonna go with horimono. Will probably, do that after i come back from florida after the new year. So excited!



nice nice nice!:d


----------



## TaraP

timayyyyy said:


> Thank you so much! It's at the beginnings of the itchy stage now but the area still feels bruised so it hurts to slap the itch away hahaha



:giggles: I know what you're talking about. It's the good hurt though. 

My anchor just got through the peeling stage (thank goodness). As soon as it's fully healed, I'm starting the process all over again. I'm finishing the water on the 15th. Then I think I'm done for a while.


----------



## SunglassLove

timayyyyy said:


> A bit over a year later and I'm back! Just got this 3 days ago but this picture was taken right after it was done. So please excuse my swollen leg lol. Originally wanted the design to wrap onto my foot but it won't fully heal in time for my clinic's Xmas party. The shoes I'm going to wear would've definitely irritated the top of the foot! I've also finally decided on my sidepiece. Definitely gonna go with horimono. Will probably, do that after I come back from Florida after the new year. So excited!



Very nice!! Cherry blossoms have always been a favorite flower tattoo for me.

PS - I think this is the only forum where choosing a tattoo location based on approaching footwear use is considered acceptable and made me chuckle


----------



## timayyyyy

Thanks ladies! Sorry, I don't know how to multi quote lol


----------



## chemicalstar

Hi guys! Newb here

When I saw the tattoo topic, I just had to jump in because I am such a tat junkie. I have about 8-9 of them, the biggest one is probably my sleeve of peonies. Makes it hard (or impossible) to wear floral patterns but hey I wasn't much into them anyways!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Question for you ladies...I had one done this past summer.  It's very special to me, as it's for my two boys. It's two birds on my wrist, and then a vine around kind of like a bracelet,  super small and delicate.  Anyways, I'm not completely happy with how it turned out, it looks amateurish.  Has anyone gotten a tat "fixed" so that it is a little more detailed and "prettier"?  I keep thinking I need to go have someone fix it for me...does trying to fix it just make more of a mess?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Needanotherbag said:
			
		

> Question for you ladies...I had one done this past summer.  It's very special to me, as it's for my two boys. It's two birds on my wrist, and then a vine around kind of like a bracelet,  super small and delicate.  Anyways, I'm not completely happy with how it turned out, it looks amateurish.  Has anyone gotten a tat "fixed" so that it is a little more detailed and "prettier"?  I keep thinking I need to go have someone fix it for me...does trying to fix it just make more of a mess?



I have. About four years ago, I got a stars added to my star trail on wrist. I went into a random shop to get them done. After it healed, some of the outline and color of the stars didn't sink in my skin. I did more Yelp tattoo shop research and went to a highly rated, well known tattoo shop months afterwards. I had no appointment but I wanted someone to look at my wrist. The owner of the shop looked at it and said the artist didn't put the color in deep enough and he could fix it. Years later my star trail still looks good. I ONLY go to this shop for any of my work now. I think if you find a good shop and an artist can look at it, they know what they can do to make what you have look better.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I have. About four years ago, I got a stars added to my star trail on wrist. I went into a random shop to get them done. After it healed, some of the outline and color of the stars didn't sink in my skin. I did more Yelp tattoo shop research and went to a highly rated, well known tattoo shop months afterwards. I had no appointment but I wanted someone to look at my wrist. The owner of the shop looked at it and said the artist didn't put the color in deep enough and he could fix it. Years later my star trail still looks good. I ONLY go to this shop for any of my work now. I think if you find a good shop and an artist can look at it, they know what they can do to make what you have look better.



Thanks *Purse Freak* - I think perhaps the artist did that as well with me...some of my lines are too thick, some too thin, and then there is a big splotch in one of the lines, like an ink leak or something.  The birds I wanted a little more whimsical and they look like a 10 yr old drew them.  As a Newb to tattoos, when she put the drawing on me, I figured it was an outline and she would detail as she went.  The color was a vibrant blue then too, and now its grey, and its only been 6 months.


----------



## SunglassLove

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks *Purse Freak* - I think perhaps the artist did that as well with me...some of my lines are too thick, some too thin, and then there is a big splotch in one of the lines, like an ink leak or something.  The birds I wanted a little more whimsical and they look like a 10 yr old drew them.  As a Newb to tattoos, when she put the drawing on me, I figured it was an outline and she would detail as she went.  The color was a vibrant blue then too, and now its grey, and its only been 6 months.



Yikes. Can you post a picture? And if you tell me what area you live in, I can ask for a good artist on a tattoo forum I go to. (Or PM me if you want the link - they are harsh but give good recommendations and advice if you have a thick skin).


----------



## SunglassLove

PS - My portrait appt fell through.  He never got back to me about my sitting on the 8th, so bummed about it. 

So I went to my regular guy and set something up to work on more of my half sleeve. Stoked about that, but still sad about missing out on the other one!


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> PS - My portrait appt fell through.  He never got back to me about my sitting on the 8th, so bummed about it.
> 
> So I went to my regular guy and set something up to work on more of my half sleeve. Stoked about that, but still sad about missing out on the other one!



Aw man! I'm sorry to hear your appointment fell through. Bummer... 
But happy you made another to work on your half sleeve. Can't wait to see what you get done. 

I'm at the Tattoo shop right now waiting for my DH to get finished. I come back on Saturday to finish the Anchor piece.


----------



## swee7bebe

TaraP said:


> I'm at the Tattoo shop right now waiting for my DH to get finished. I come back on Saturday to finish the Anchor piece.



I wish my DH would get one...but he doesn't want one.  Please post a pic when yours is done!


----------



## robotindisguise

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks *Purse Freak* - I think perhaps the artist did that as well with me...some of my lines are too thick, some too thin, and then there is a big splotch in one of the lines, like an ink leak or something.  The birds I wanted a little more whimsical and they look like a 10 yr old drew them.  As a Newb to tattoos, when she put the drawing on me, I figured it was an outline and she would detail as she went.  The color was a vibrant blue then too, and now its grey, and its only been 6 months.



Hmm, might be a ink blow-out... my cherry tattoo ended up like this. It's not super noticeable.. mine didn't end up too bad, but a bit of a pain as the lines are the same as yours, some thin, some thick.


----------



## TaraP

swee7bebe said:


> I wish my DH would get one...but he doesn't want one.  Please post a pic when yours is done!



Definitely will post pics when it's done.. 

Here is a pic of DH's tattoo. It's our anniversary in roman numerals and best friend in latin. Love him and love the tattoo....


----------



## VanessaJean

Love your DH's work!


----------



## Needanotherbag

SunglassLove said:


> Yikes. Can you post a picture? And if you tell me what area you live in, I can ask for a good artist on a tattoo forum I go to. (Or PM me if you want the link - they are harsh but give good recommendations and advice if you have a thick skin).



I'll send you a pm  Thanks for the help! I spoke with my dh last night, who is indifferent about my tattoo (I got it as a 38th bday gift to myself, he wasn't all that excited about that) anyways, I think I'd at least want to get the birds back to their vibrant blue, and get some details added to them.  I doubt the ink splotch can be corrected, I'm sure I'm the only one who notices it.  I didn't research the shop I went to.  I was on a vacay with my girlies and we all decided to find a shop and get inked together....


----------



## zeitgeist4

I got my first tattoo a couple months ago. It's a barcode with some of the lines straying. I saw the image online somewhere and thought it would be a cool tattoo if I ever decided to get one. For me it's a symbol of transformation, and a reminder to not let fear decide my fate.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Needanotherbag said:
			
		

> Thanks Purse Freak - I think perhaps the artist did that as well with me...some of my lines are too thick, some too thin, and then there is a big splotch in one of the lines, like an ink leak or something.  The birds I wanted a little more whimsical and they look like a 10 yr old drew them.  As a Newb to tattoos, when she put the drawing on me, I figured it was an outline and she would detail as she went.  The color was a vibrant blue then too, and now its grey, and its only been 6 months.



I your in the Los Angeles area, I can recommend my artist.


----------



## TaraP

VanessaJean said:


> Love your DH's work!



Thanks! I love his new one. It's like a necklace. Can't wait to see it all healed up.


----------



## Deidre

Got my first bamboo tattoo today.  I got 4 paw prints on my ankle, representing the 4 cats I've had. Hurt like hell, but I love it


----------



## TaraP

Deidre said:


> Got my first bamboo tattoo today.  I got 4 paw prints on my ankle, representing the 4 cats I've had. Hurt like hell, but I love it



Very cute! Love it..


----------



## TaraP

Got some more work last night. Thought we'd finish but ran out of time so 1 more session and it's done.


----------



## swee7bebe

TaraP said:
			
		

> Got some more work last night. Thought we'd finish but ran out of time so 1 more session and it's done.



Wow!! It's looking great.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!


----------



## TaraP

swee7bebe said:


> Wow!! It's looking great.





VanessaJean said:


> Love it!



Thanks swee7bebe and VanessaJean! Super annoying spot to heal. I hope the next 2 weeks fly by. At least that ugly spider vein is covered now.


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> Got some more work last night. Thought we'd finish but ran out of time so 1 more session and it's done.




It looks super clean! I love it, and I love your DH's work too. Very nice!

I'm going in Friday to get an owl done on my arm. Stoked!


----------



## avcbob

WOW - I love it!  Where did you get your bar code done??  Bob



zeitgeist4 said:


> I got my first tattoo a couple months ago. It's a barcode with some of the lines straying. I saw the image online somewhere and thought it would be a cool tattoo if I ever decided to get one. For me it's a symbol of transformation, and a reminder to not let fear decide my fate.
> 
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/553520_10151234804472220_1267531023_n.jpg


----------



## Tutu

Here is an action shot from last spring


----------



## SunglassLove

Turned out better than I could have hoped for... I wish this guy was real so I could hug it!! He winged all the color, didn't have anything planned out ahead of time. 

There's a close up on the artist's instagram... (Harley Fezekas) http://instagram.com/harleyfezekasart/


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Turned out better than I could have hoped for... I wish this guy was real so I could hug it!! He winged all the color, didn't have anything planned out ahead of time.
> 
> There's a close up on the artist's instagram... (Harley Fezekas) http://instagram.com/harleyfezekasart/



Oh my goodness! Your artist is super talented. I love your owl. So pretty!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! So pretty. I am really wanting to get some new work done soon.


----------



## SunglassLove

Thanks guys!


----------



## DD101

I have read this entire thread....everyone's tattoos look great. I had been contemplating getting one for a looooong time. That time came, and I got it!

I have not posted in a while, and I cannot remember how to post a photo.....I know instructions are somewhere....let me find them and I'll be back with my photo.

I'm already plotting where to get my next one!


----------



## DD101

Ok, here's my pic....I had to resize it. OMG it still came huge, but at least you can see it.


----------



## TaraP

DD101 said:


> Ok, here's my pic....I had to resize it. OMG it still came huge, but at least you can see it.



Congrats! It came out beautiful! What part of NJ are you in? I'm in Monmouth county (Keansburg).


----------



## DD101

TaraP said:


> Congrats! It came out beautiful! What part of NJ are you in? I'm in Monmouth county (Keansburg).



Tara, I'm in Bergen County (Paramus area).  I can't believe I just got this tattoo in the beginning of December (the photo was taken like a day or 2 after I had it done and I think it looks a bit lumpy....it's all smooth and perfect now), and I am already wanting another one! Something on my side/rib area.  

I thought my addiction was bags, now I can see Tattoos will be next in line!!!


----------



## TaraP

DD101 said:


> Tara, I'm in Bergen County (Paramus area).  I can't believe I just got this tattoo in the beginning of December (the photo was taken like a day or 2 after I had it done and I think it looks a bit lumpy....it's all smooth and perfect now), and I am already wanting another one! Something on my side/rib area.
> 
> I thought my addiction was bags, now I can see Tattoos will be next in line!!!



Lol. Me too. Bags and tattoos, big collector of both. I appreciate you sharing yours. Definitely keep us updated if there are any new additions.


----------



## DD101

TaraP said:


> Lol. Me too. Bags and tattoos, big collector of both. I appreciate you sharing yours. Definitely keep us updated if there are any new additions.



Oh I will, and I will be checking back here too see any new tattoos that get posted. It's just  a matter of time before I get my next one. A friend of a friend owns a tattoo studio way upstate NY. If I can manage to get up there (it's like a 5 hour drive) that's where I'd like my next one to come from.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Have an appt tomorrow am


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Ilovehandbags27 said:
			
		

> Have an appt tomorrow am



Me too -For my first! Good luck with yours  I'm super nervous - eek! My SO is not happy and keeps saying that tattoos are "slutty and trashy", which I completely disagree with, but it's still disheartening.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

chubbiebunnie said:


> Me too -For my first! Good luck with yours  I'm super nervous - eek! My SO is not happy and keeps saying that tattoos are "slutty and trashy", which I completely disagree with, but it's still disheartening.


Mine went great. Although not my first...still just as enjoyable. Hope yours went great as well  hopefully your SO will learn to love it. Please show us pics


----------



## MJDaisy

chubbiebunnie said:


> Me too -For my first! Good luck with yours  I'm super nervous - eek! My SO is not happy and keeps saying that tattoos are "slutty and trashy", which I completely disagree with, but it's still disheartening.



that's not very nice of your SO! Also extremely untrue! Good for you for getting it despite the discouragement! 

I have 6 tattoos (never pictured myself having any). Good luck with your first! You will be addicted


----------



## TaraP

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Mine went great. Although not my first...still just as enjoyable. Hope yours went great as well  hopefully your SO will learn to love it. Please show us pics



Would love to see your new work too. Glad to hear it was a good "therapy" session.


----------



## TaraP

chubbiebunnie said:


> Me too -For my first! Good luck with yours  I'm super nervous - eek! My SO is not happy and keeps saying that tattoos are "slutty and trashy", which I completely disagree with, but it's still disheartening.



Hope your first tattoo went great and was a good experience. I'm sure after it's done your SO will  it.


----------



## DD101

chubbiebunnie said:


> Me too -For my first! Good luck with yours  I'm super nervous - eek! My SO is not happy and keeps saying that tattoos are "slutty and trashy", which I completely disagree with, but it's still disheartening.



I'm sorry he feels that way. 

As with everything in life......it's all how you pull it off. Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

DD101 said:


> I'm sorry he feels that way.
> 
> As with everything in life......it's all how you pull it off. Can't wait to see what you get!





TaraP said:


> Hope your first tattoo went great and was a good experience. I'm sure after it's done your SO will  it.





MJDaisy said:


> that's not very nice of your SO! Also extremely untrue! Good for you for getting it despite the discouragement!
> 
> I have 6 tattoos (never pictured myself having any). Good luck with your first! You will be addicted





Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Mine went great. Although not my first...still just as enjoyable. Hope yours went great as well  hopefully your SO will learn to love it. Please show us pics



Thanks for the kind words! You made me feel so much better!

So...funny story:

I went with my sister and friend; we were all getting work done. It took my sister and my friend so long that we ran out of time, so I actually didn't get a tattoo. I come home, and my SO is being a HUGE jerk...it's three days later, and he still refuses to really talk to me.  I haven't even told him that I didn't get work done, he has just basically shut me out. Anyhow, I suppose that's a topic for another thread  It's pretty ridiculous...and not something I'd expect him to ever do. 

Ilovehandbags27 - got any pics for us? Glad it went well! 

On the plus side, since I didn't get it done, I can ask you gals for your thoughts - I'm also thinking of getting some script in light purple/lavender on my wrist. I've always worn a watch, so it would be covered up by my watch unless I wanted to take it off. Thoughts? I'm also thinking that pale lavender will be less noticeable. (The other option is really light grey..however I don't want it to look faded.) Something like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/christine-picture/2766481121/


----------



## DD101

Personally I feel the light colored ink hardly shows at all and does look a bit like a scar or something. Just my personal opinion and no offense to anyone who has one.

It sounds like you have really decided to get a tattoo, but are maybe a bit unsure of exactly what to get (what color). Which is fine, nothing wrong with that. Maybe take more time to be absolutely certain of what color you want. Don't rush into it.

I recently had my wrist done. It took me a long time to make 100% certain of what and where I wanted it, and I am very happy with the results. I am looking forward to getting another one soon!

Sorry your SO is being the way he is being.....


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

chubbiebunnie said:


> Thanks for the kind words! You made me feel so much better!
> 
> So...funny story:
> 
> I went with my sister and friend; we were all getting work done. It took my sister and my friend so long that we ran out of time, so I actually didn't get a tattoo. I come home, and my SO is being a HUGE jerk...it's three days later, and he still refuses to really talk to me.  I haven't even told him that I didn't get work done, he has just basically shut me out. Anyhow, I suppose that's a topic for another thread  It's pretty ridiculous...and not something I'd expect him to ever do.
> 
> Ilovehandbags27 - got any pics for us? Glad it went well!
> 
> On the plus side, since I didn't get it done, I can ask you gals for your thoughts - I'm also thinking of getting some script in light purple/lavender on my wrist. I've always worn a watch, so it would be covered up by my watch unless I wanted to take it off. Thoughts? I'm also thinking that pale lavender will be less noticeable. (The other option is really light grey..however I don't want it to look faded.) Something like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/christine-picture/2766481121/


Loved the story!!! Glad you are sticking your ground. I understand as my mother and i went through a rough spot over this too. Pm me if you would like to chat. I'll take pics tomorrow. I would suggest going with a bit deeper color as I have had been advised by some tattoo artists not to go with only light colors.


----------



## MsBusyBee

I don't have any but I do like them. I could never commit because I always change my mind about things and would hate to have some permanent. 

I enjoy to see them on other people.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Alright ladies!!! These two are small ones but none the less....Here is a pic of both. They both are still healing but the "one" is along my shoulder and the heart, was a partial fix, on my foot. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## TaraP

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Alright ladies!!! These two are small ones but none the less....Here is a pic of both. They both are still healing but the "one" is along my shoulder and the heart, was a partial fix, on my foot. Hope you all have a great day!



 Pretty!  Love the script. Very feminine.


----------



## cheetah_pita

chubbiebunnie said:


> On the plus side, since I didn't get it done, I can ask you gals for your thoughts - I'm also thinking of getting some script in light purple/lavender on my wrist. I've always worn a watch, so it would be covered up by my watch unless I wanted to take it off. Thoughts? I'm also thinking that pale lavender will be less noticeable. (The other option is really light grey..however I don't want it to look faded.) Something like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/christine-picture/2766481121/



I have one on my wrist and was thinking of doing a light grey but ultimately went against it.  I talked to my tattoo artist about it and she said it would probably fade quicker and be barely noticeable after a few years.  It would be pretty while it lasted though!  I really like the wrist placement, but be careful how large you get it if you want it covered by your watch.  I had the same thinking, that it would stay mostly covered, but it ended up being slightly larger than my watch face, and also my wrists are so small that my watch moves up and down about an inch along my arm throughout the day so sometimes the tattoo is covered and sometimes it's not really.  I've taken to wearing a cuff bracelet if I want to "hide" it, like at weddings and formal parties.


----------



## DD101

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Alright ladies!!! These two are small ones but none the less....Here is a pic of both. They both are still healing but the "one" is along my shoulder and the heart, was a partial fix, on my foot. Hope you all have a great day!




Cute! (I have a small red heart too).


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Ilovehandbags27 said:
			
		

> Alright ladies!!! These two are small ones but none the less....Here is a pic of both. They both are still healing but the "one" is along my shoulder and the heart, was a partial fix, on my foot. Hope you all have a great day!



Gorgeous! The script looks wonderful!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

chubbiebunnie said:


> Gorgeous! The script looks wonderful!


Thanks so much


----------



## nicoleadrianna

I've been a tPF member for a little while and always wondered where the tattoo threads were! So happy to have stumbled upon this one! I love me some purses and good ink! Here are a few of mine, sorry they are from my cell...


----------



## TaraP

nicoleadrianna said:


> I've been a tPF member for a little while and always wondered where the tattoo threads were! So happy to have stumbled upon this one! I love me some purses and good ink! Here are a few of mine, sorry they are from my cell...



Absolutely stunning!  Love your placement of them all. They're so vibrant and beautiful. Especially love the tributes to your hubby Trevor. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

TaraP said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning!  Love your placement of them all. They're so vibrant and beautiful. Especially love the tributes to your hubby Trevor. Thanks so much for sharing.



Thank you! I am so addicted. This is 7 years of work and I want a few more and I think I'm done. Actually, my hubby is Tony. You had no way of knowing this, so please don't feel bad. Trevor was his little brother who passed away last June, very suddenly and tragically from leukemia. He was only 17, and I got 17 flowers woven throughout my existing arm piece. It happened so fast. I'd known him since he was 10 and he was like my own brother (as I'm an only child). There were 6 of us that got tattoos. His parents (both of their first tattoos), my husband and I, a cousin and close family friend. We all got the ribbon and integrated our own ideas as well. Here is my hubby's tribute and my first tat that I forgot in my first post.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Amazing thanks for sharing nicoleadrianna


----------



## VanessaJean

Absolutely beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crystal-d

nicoleadrianna said:
			
		

> I've been a tPF member for a little while and always wondered where the tattoo threads were! So happy to have stumbled upon this one! I love me some purses and good ink! Here are a few of mine, sorry they are from my cell...



Wow! Your tattoos are amazing!


----------



## crystal-d

Sorry pics are from my IG..... I had my ankle tattoo for some time now and never loved the lines and stars in it so I'm working on getting it redone and adding a foot piece too  it's all still unfinished.


----------



## DD101

nicoleadrianna said:


> I've been a tPF member for a little while and always wondered where the tattoo threads were! So happy to have stumbled upon this one! I love me some purses and good ink! Here are a few of mine, sorry they are from my cell...



I just love the vibrant colors!  Beautiful!!!!

 I especially love the anchor.......


----------



## DD101

crystal-d said:


> View attachment 2020223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020224
> 
> 
> Sorry pics are from my IG..... I had my ankle tattoo for some time now and never loved the lines and stars in it so I'm working on getting it redone and adding a foot piece too  it's all still unfinished.



Very pretty....I love the shape of the petals on the flower.....feminine yet bold....very nice.


----------



## TaraP

nicoleadrianna said:


> Thank you! I am so addicted. This is 7 years of work and I want a few more and I think I'm done. Actually, my hubby is Tony. You had no way of knowing this, so please don't feel bad. Trevor was his little brother who passed away last June, very suddenly and tragically from leukemia. He was only 17, and I got 17 flowers woven throughout my existing arm piece. It happened so fast. I'd known him since he was 10 and he was like my own brother (as I'm an only child). There were 6 of us that got tattoos. His parents (both of their first tattoos), my husband and I, a cousin and close family friend. We all got the ribbon and integrated our own ideas as well. Here is my hubby's tribute and my first tat that I forgot in my first post.



I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions. I saw the T on your finger and just assumed. I apologize. Regardless, your work is amazing. And the meanings behind them are even more impressive. Please post any new work you might get.


----------



## TaraP

crystal-d said:


> View attachment 2020223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020224
> 
> 
> Sorry pics are from my IG..... I had my ankle tattoo for some time now and never loved the lines and stars in it so I'm working on getting it redone and adding a foot piece too  it's all still unfinished.



Looking good!


----------



## aerofish

This is my snail


----------



## TaraP

aerofish said:


> This is my snail



 It's beautiful!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

aerofish said:
			
		

> This is my snail



I've never seen a snail tattoo before, but now I want one! I have major childhood memories that involve snails (that sounds bizarre typed out) and love the idea! Thank you for sharing ours!


----------



## DD101

aerofish said:


> This is my snail




Very realistic and beautifully done! The shadowing looks amazing!


----------



## jaijai1012

aerofish said:
			
		

> This is my snail



Omg! It makes me want to scream and flick it off of you! It's so REAL!


----------



## caitlin1214

I started a new job at the beginning of this month, and I got paid today. Just for a week. (The two week paychecks start, well, in two weeks.) 


I haven't gotten tattooed for about two years and my original plan was to wait until I got my two weeks' pay. 


After I budgeted, I realized I had enough to get it done this week. So I did: I added an alpha to the existing omega on my back.

I also got two stars above my right ankle.


(I'll post pictures when I get the bandages off.)


----------



## caitlin1214

So I removed the bandages.


This is the same Omega from before, but I added an interlocking Alpha to it ("I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end." - Revelation 22:13) and she touched up the entire thing for me.








"Second star to the right and straight on 'till morning."


----------



## DD101

caitlin1214 said:


> So I removed the bandages.
> 
> 
> This is the same Omega from before, but I added an interlocking Alpha to it ("I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end." - Revelation 22:13) and she touched up the entire thing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Second star to the right and straight on 'till morning."



Very nice!  I am thinking about getting a bird on my ankle. You look like you get the stars on the INSIDE pary above the ankle.....did it hurt getting it in that area?


----------



## caitlin1214

DD101 said:


> Very nice!  I am thinking about getting a bird on my ankle. You look like you get the stars on the INSIDE pary above the ankle.....did it hurt getting it in that area?



Not really. No more than getting them in any other area, although there was slight discomfort when she was going towards the calf.


I knew it would hurt going on the bone so I purposely asked her to place them above the bone.


----------



## DD101

caitlin1214 said:


> Not really. No more than getting them in any other area, although there was slight discomfort when she was going towards the calf.
> 
> 
> I knew it would hurt going on the bone so I purposely asked her to place them above the bone.



Yeah I want to avoid the bone too.....I was thinking about getting mine on the outside of the ankle area, maybe right above the fleshy part above the heel. But in some photos I see people have it on the side of their foot and that looks nice too.

It's hard to decide where to get it!    I think I'll get mine in the Spring/Summer, this way I can just wear sandals and it won't interfere with the healing.


----------



## caitlin1214

As much as it hurts, it's amazing how relaxed I felt getting the one on my back done. I was lying on my stomach and listening to Strange Clouds by B.o.B on my iPod while she was doing it.



Other than the deep breathing and occasional grimace, it was relaxing.


It wasn't so much like that for the ones on my ankle. I was relaxed and listening to Phresh off the Runway by Rihanna, but I was sitting up, so I was watching her do it. 

I think I realized that, if I'm listening to music and I can't see them doing it, I'm more likely to relax. If I can see them doing it, I want to watch them doing it. (I was was sitting up and able to watch the tattoo artist do my ankh, but in another shop, I was lying down and unable to see that tattoo artist doing "let it be".)


----------



## caitlin1214

I think my next one will be a Hammerhead Shark tooth on the small of my back.


----------



## DD101

caitlin1214 said:


> As much as it hurts, it's amazing how relaxed I felt getting the one on my back done. I was lying on my stomach and listening to Strange Clouds by B.o.B on my iPod while she was doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the deep breathing and occasional grimace, it was relaxing.
> 
> 
> It wasn't so much like that for the ones on my ankle. I was relaxed and listening to Phresh off the Runway by Rihanna, but I was sitting up, so I was watching her do it.
> 
> I think I realized that, if I'm listening to music and I can't see them doing it, I'm more likely to relax. If I can see them doing it, I want to watch them doing it. (I was was sitting up and able to watch the tattoo artist do my ankh, but in another shop, I was lying down and unable to see that tattoo artist doing "let it be".)



Funny you say you felt relaxed. When I got my wrist tattoo done, I also felt relaxed.....after the first minute or two. I was sitting up, and I sometimes watched him do it, but I felt maybe best not to watch and possibly make the artist nervous. He said he's been tattooing for 16 years, but still.....I don't like when someone eyeballs me when I do stuff.

Towards the center of the tattoo (middle of wrist) it started to burn, like he was dragging a hot tip pen through my flesh.....but then it was ok again. I gues the nerves and tendons in that area were very sensitive.


----------



## DD101

caitlin1214 said:


> I think my next one will be a Hammerhead Shark tooth on the small of my back.



That would look cool.....would you get color or do b&w?


----------



## caitlin1214

DD101 said:


> That would look cool.....would you get color or do b&w?



I think black and white. 



Between the beginning of second grade and end of seventh grade my family and I lived in Kwajalein, an island the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

I loved it there and would love to get a tattoo signifying that. 


(Technically they have a closer connection with Hawaii, but that works because our living there made it more possible for us to go to Hawaii so I remember spending a number of family vacations there.)


----------



## DD101

caitlin1214 said:


> I think black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> Between the beginning of second grade and end of seventh grade my family and I lived in Kwajalein, an island the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> I loved it there and would love to get a tattoo signifying that.
> 
> 
> (Technically they have a closer connection with Hawaii, but that works because our living there made it more possible for us to go to Hawaii so I remember spending a number of family vacations there.)



Wow....I bet that island was beautiful. That tattoo would be a nice memory piece, I think.


----------



## caitlin1214

It was.


(Pictures . . . not mine . . . here: http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g679468-Kwajalein_Island.html)


----------



## DD101

Beautiful! The water looks warm and crystal clean, and the aerial shots are just amazing!


----------



## caitlin1214

DD101 said:


> Beautiful! The water looks warm and crystal clean, and the aerial shots are just amazing!





The photos labelled 'Roi' refer to Roi-Namur. Both Kwajelein and Roi-Namur are islands that make up the Kwajalein Atoll, which is part of the Marshall Islands.

(In total, the Marshall Islands has 5 islands and 29 atolls.) 

My dad would go to Roi-Namur for work every day.


----------



## caitlin1214

Before I got the stars I had absolutely no idea where to get an idea for a design. I've seen examples other people's star tattoos, but I didn't want to jack their ideas.  

I also didn't want to just pick out a picture from one of those tattoo design books. I ended up finding it here:

http://hq55.com/disney/pan/peterpan-disneyscreencaps-1907.jpg


It started with Peter Pan book illustrations. Then I figured there's got to be a shot of stars in the Disney movie.


----------



## jonaam

nicoleadrianna said:


> I've been a tPF member for a little while and always wondered where the tattoo threads were! So happy to have stumbled upon this one! I love me some purses and good ink! Here are a few of mine, sorry they are from my cell...



WOW!! Small fortune, hope you have a friend that do the tats for you. 
Either way, nice!!


----------



## jonaam

Deidre said:


> Got my first bamboo tattoo today.  I got 4 paw prints on my ankle, representing the 4 cats I've had. Hurt like hell, but I love it




Cool paw prints, my wife has thought about putting a paw print on her ankle to symbolize out 4 legged princesses.


----------



## DD101

caitlin1214 said:


> Before I got the stars I had absolutely no idea where to get an idea for a design. I've seen examples other people's star tattoos, but I didn't want to jack their ideas.
> 
> I also didn't want to just pick out a picture from one of those tattoo design books. I ended up finding it here:
> 
> http://hq55.com/disney/pan/peterpan-disneyscreencaps-1907.jpg
> 
> 
> It started with Peter Pan book illustrations. Then I figured there's got to be a shot of stars in the Disney movie.



I know what you mean. I googled for photos of tattoos to get ideas, but I also didn't want to copy exactly what someone else had. I love the stars that you got, I have never seen them quite like that on anyone else!


----------



## bling*lover

Hello fellow tattoo lovers, I have been looking at a few pages in this thread, all of your tattoos are gorgeous. I have 5 tattoos currently and am always thinking about other things I would love to get (addictive things they are)!

I have been wanting for quite some time to get a word tattooed on the inside of my finger. I didn't got back too far through this thread because there are too many pages. Do any of you have words tattooed on the inside of your finger? I would love to see some pics if you do and also know obviously if it hurts more than normal. I realise we all have different pain thresholds but an indication would be great. Thanks lovelies!


----------



## glitterpear83

Some gorgeous art in this thread!!  I have a couple tattoos - roses on my chest & poker chip on my ankle.  Need to get the roses touched up as they scabbed really bad when healing & the chip I just got last week & it's so itchy right now!  Will try to post pictures when they are looking a little better.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I'm booked for my first tattoo on Wednesday, I'm scared!!


----------



## semirose

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm booked for my first tattoo on Wednesday, I'm scared!!



Don't be scared, be excited!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

semirose said:


> Don't be scared, be excited!



I'm excited too, but yup, definitely scared


----------



## DD101

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm excited too, but yup, definitely scared



I just got my first tattoo the first week of December. I was very excited, but when I walked in the shop, I started to feel a bit nervous.....and I realized at one point, while trying to act very relaxed, I was as stiff as a board!

Once I sat in the chair and extended my arm (wrist tattoo), I started to feel better....once he started the tattoo, I found the hum of the machine comforting....sounds weird, but it's true. It hurt a bit, but nothing that would make you cry out, it's tolerable. And as you watch it being done, it's quite amazing.

That was my experience. and I will be getting another tattoo


----------



## gunsandbanjos

DD101 said:


> I just got my first tattoo the first week of December. I was very excited, but when I walked in the shop, I started to feel a bit nervous.....and I realized at one point, while trying to act very relaxed, I was as stiff as a board!
> 
> Once I sat in the chair and extended my arm (wrist tattoo), I started to feel better....once he started the tattoo, I found the hum of the machine comforting....sounds weird, but it's true. It hurt a bit, but nothing that would make you cry out, it's tolerable. And as you watch it being done, it's quite amazing.
> 
> That was my experience. and I will be getting another tattoo



Thanks, that makes me feel a bit better, it's the unknown I guess, everybody has to start somewhere though


----------



## DD101

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel a bit better, it's the unknown I guess, everybody has to start somewhere though



And I went by myself too!  I had a friend who wanted to come with me, as she wants to get a tattoo also, but I had a random day off from work and just decided to go and get it done, I didn't want to wait till she got off work.

I will probably be nervous the next time I get one too.....partly because it's permanent, so I really like to take time to choose my design. Then where to put it....LOL!  This is a process for me, and I do take my time about it. Because I want to be 100% certain.

But it's a good nervous....it's excitement and a bit of the fear of the unknown (the first time).

Take your time, be certain of what you want to get and where you want to get it. Don't rush yourself.

Of course we all look forward to see what you get!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

DD101 said:


> Take your time, be certain of what you want to get and where you want to get it. Don't rush yourself.
> 
> Of course we all look forward to see what you get!



I know exactly what I want, I've wanted a tattoo for years but waited til I was 100% sure I knew what I wanted.

Will post pics when it's done.


----------



## MJDaisy

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm booked for my first tattoo on Wednesday, I'm scared!!



hi gunsandbanjos! congrats on deciding to get your first tattoo! I have 6! (never thought I'd have any ). The first time I went I was terrified. My first tattoo was on my foot and my foot was actually trembling I was so scared! Every time my tattoo artist would turn the gun on and the buzzing sound, my foot would automatically start to shake! Once she got going though I really relaxed and was able to complete the tattoo. It went by pretty quickly and hurt a lot less than I expected! Obviously it didn't hurt too badly since I have gone back 5 times after that  

My advice would be to eat something sweet before you go so that your sugar levels are up and just try and relax and have fun!!!! I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Well I didn't chicken out. Wasn't too sore apart from one little spot!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

gunsandbanjos said:


> Well I didn't chicken out. Wasn't too sore apart from one little spot!



picture?!

ETA: I just noticed you live in edinburgh, SO JEALOUS! it's my favorite place on the planet. Sorry, I know that's OT but I had to say it


----------



## gunsandbanjos

MJDaisy said:


> picture?!
> 
> ETA: I just noticed you live in edinburgh, SO JEALOUS! it's my favorite place on the planet. Sorry, I know that's OT but I had to say it



I'm just heading into work but will try and find my camera later. Unless anyone can tell me how to upload the pics from my iPhone?


I LOVE Edinburgh, it's an amazing city and I feel lucky to live here. I'm Edinburgh born and bred


----------



## MJDaisy

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm just heading into work but will try and find my camera later. Unless anyone can tell me how to upload the pics from my iPhone?
> 
> 
> I LOVE Edinburgh, it's an amazing city and I feel lucky to live here. I'm Edinburgh born and bred



if you have the purse forum app you can add a photo by hitting the "reply to thread" arrow in the right hand corner, then click the little + sign next to the send button and you can insert a photo in that way! it's easy 

I've only been to edinburgh once but absolutely fell in love! The guy I am dating is irish and lives in ireland so I am going in 2 weeks to visit him, I've never been to ireland but secretly wish I was going to scotland instead


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Hope they work ok, tried to do it on my iPad but its not easy to take a photo of your own wrist with an iPad!!!

It's probably not to everyone's taste but its really significant to me (I'm a grade A geek). Still a little red but not too sore.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

MJDaisy said:


> if you have the purse forum app you can add a photo by hitting the "reply to thread" arrow in the right hand corner, then click the little + sign next to the send button and you can insert a photo in that way! it's easy
> 
> I've only been to edinburgh once but absolutely fell in love! The guy I am dating is irish and lives in ireland so I am going in 2 weeks to visit him, I've never been to ireland but secretly wish I was going to scotland instead



Thanks, that was so easy!!

Ireland is close to Scotland, you should make time for a visit.


----------



## wifeyb

I'm bore who's around for some tattoo pics....


----------



## MJDaisy

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks, that was so easy!!
> 
> Ireland is close to Scotland, you should make time for a visit.



I LOVE YOUR TATTOO! looks great and how unique! i like the placement too. Congrats!! 

& I would love to, probably not this trip but next time I go to see him I will be sure to pop by edinburgh again!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

MJDaisy said:


> I LOVE YOUR TATTOO! looks great and how unique! i like the placement too. Congrats!!
> 
> & I would love to, probably not this trip but next time I go to see him I will be sure to pop by edinburgh again!



Thanks, I told myself if I managed to get a first class honours in my mathematics degree then I'd get a tattoo. Thinking I'd never get a first in a million years....

For the non mathematically minded my tattoo is of something called Euler's identity, and is considered one of the most beautiful pieces of mathematics ever.


----------



## DD101

gunsandbanjos said:


> Hope they work ok, tried to do it on my iPad but its not easy to take a photo of your own wrist with an iPad!!!
> 
> It's probably not to everyone's taste but its really significant to me (I'm a grade A geek). Still a little red but not too sore.



I love it.....it's different and very cool looking!


----------



## DD101

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks, I told myself if I managed to get a first class honours in my mathematics degree then I'd get a tattoo. Thinking I'd never get a first in a million years....
> 
> For the non mathematically minded my tattoo is of something called Euler's identity, and is considered one of the most beautiful pieces of mathematics ever.



That would be me.....the non mathematically minded   .....I'm glad you told us what it is.


----------



## VanessaJean

Very nice tattoo. I like the meaning behind it.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Amazing thanks for sharing nicoleadrianna



Thanks!!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

VanessaJean said:


> Absolutely beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.



Thank you!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

crystal-d said:


> Wow! Your tattoos are amazing!



Thank you! Sharing make me want more!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

crystal-d said:


> Sorry pics are from my IG..... I had my ankle tattoo for some time now and never loved the lines and stars in it so I'm working on getting it redone and adding a foot piece too  it's all still unfinished.



Lookin good! Will look amazing when it's done!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

DD101 said:


> I just love the vibrant colors!  Beautiful!!!!
> 
> I especially love the anchor.......



Thank you!!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

TaraP said:


> I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions. I saw the T on your finger and just assumed. I apologize. Regardless, your work is amazing. And the meanings behind them are even more impressive. Please post any new work you might get.



No worries! Seriously there is no way you could have known! It's a pretty logical inference. Thank you and I'm itching for more!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

jonaam said:


> WOW!! Small fortune, hope you have a friend that do the tats for you.
> Either way, nice!!



Thanks! I wish I had a friend that could tattoo like that! Both artists that have done the majority of my work are really quick and I just tend to sit for 4-5 hours to knock it out! Definitely a small fortune!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Just got my first tattoo. It took me a while to man up but I finally got it this weekend. I love it so happy and it certainly didnt hurt like I expected


----------



## ChristinaDanise

californiaCRUSH said:


> Just got my first tattoo. It took me a while to man up but I finally got it this weekend. I love it so happy and it certainly didnt hurt like I expected



I really like this.


----------



## MarneeB

californiaCRUSH said:


> Just got my first tattoo. It took me a while to man up but I finally got it this weekend. I love it so happy and it certainly didnt hurt like I expected
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059889






Awesome, I really like it!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

californiaCRUSH said:


> Just got my first tattoo. It took me a while to man up but I finally got it this weekend. I love it so happy and it certainly didnt hurt like I expected



Very cute, I like it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

MarneeB said:


> Awesome, I really like it!



Thanks so much! I'm obsessed with it and just stare at it any change I get lol.

I just want it to heal and be perfect


----------



## gunsandbanjos

DD101 said:


> I love it.....it's different and very cool looking!





VanessaJean said:


> Very nice tattoo. I like the meaning behind it.



Thanks it's nearly healed now, still a little "silvery" but not bad.

Really want another one!


----------



## MJDaisy

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks it's nearly healed now, still a little "silvery" but not bad.
> 
> *Really want another one!*



i got my 2nd one 2 weeks after getting my first. addictive indeed!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

MJDaisy said:


> i got my 2nd one 2 weeks after getting my first. addictive indeed!!!!



That's what my tattoo artist said to me! ANd I told him "no way just one for me" and now I want more. Oh lord


----------



## jaijai1012

californiaCRUSH said:


> Just got my first tattoo. It took me a while to man up but I finally got it this weekend. I love it so happy and it certainly didnt hurt like I expected



Pretty font! Where did you put it?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

jaijai1012 said:


> Pretty font! Where did you put it?



Thank you! It's on my left hip running down vertically.


----------



## jaijai1012

californiaCRUSH said:


> Thank you! It's on my left hip running down vertically.



Cool!


----------



## wifeyb

in honor of Valentines day, I'll show y'all my heart


----------



## reneesbertrand

I just don't feel comfortable with tattoes..!


----------



## MarneeB

wifeyb said:


> in honor of Valentines day, I'll show y'all my heart





Pretty colors!


----------



## SunglassLove

wifeyb said:


> in honor of Valentines day, I'll show y'all my heart



Love this!! Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## MarneeB

nicoleadrianna said:


> I've been a tPF member for a little while and always wondered where the tattoo threads were! So happy to have stumbled upon this one! I love me some purses and good ink! Here are a few of mine, sorry they are from my cell...





Every once in a while I visit this thread to see the new tattoos posterd here. I just had to tell you that yours are beautiful! They are so colorful! My SIL is a tattoo artist and she does beautiful work, some of yours remind me of something she'd do (please take that as a compliment!). People here go into the shop she works at and request her specifically.


----------



## jaijai1012

reneesbertrand said:


> I just don't feel comfortable with tattoes..!



What's the point of posting that comment on a thread that shares tattoo art?


----------



## MarneeB

jaijai1012 said:


> What's the point of posting that comment on a thread that shares tattoo art?





:giggles:


----------



## SunglassLove

californiaCRUSH said:


> That's what my tattoo artist said to me! ANd I told him "no way just one for me" and now I want more. Oh lord



Welcome to the club... I still have one to finish and I already have a payment down on my next drawing PLUS another flash art idea to put on my ribs.


----------



## robotindisguise

jaijai1012 said:


> What's the point of posting that comment on a thread that shares tattoo art?



rofl!!


----------



## stellab

bling*lover said:


> Hello fellow tattoo lovers, I have been looking at a few pages in this thread, all of your tattoos are gorgeous. I have 5 tattoos currently and am always thinking about other things I would love to get (addictive things they are)!
> 
> I have been wanting for quite some time to get a word tattooed on the inside of my finger. I didn't got back too far through this thread because there are too many pages. Do any of you have words tattooed on the inside of your finger? I would love to see some pics if you do and also know obviously if it hurts more than normal. I realise we all have different pain thresholds but an indication would be great. Thanks lovelies!



I know I'm late in replying to this but yes, finger tattoos hurt a fair bit. I have a pretty significant number of tattoos and those were the most painful. On the plus side, they took about 2 minutes each but they were wickedly painful. I have lettering and a diamond in white on the inside of one finger, and a star on another. I have plans for a third but will wait a little while. In comparison, my fingers were more painful than my feet, Achilles heels, ditch/crook of my elbows, and back. Probably in that hat order. 

I'll post pics once the android app stops crashing  oops look like I posted my new ditch tattoo twice. Sorry!


----------



## mrs moulds

wifeyb said:


> in honor of Valentines day, I'll show y'all my heart



Beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

reneesbertrand said:


> I just don't feel comfortable with tattoes..!



Why?


----------



## mrs moulds

DD101 said:


> Ok, here's my pic....I had to resize it. OMG it still came huge, but at least you can see it.



Nice


----------



## mrs moulds

nicoleadrianna said:


> I've been a tPF member for a little while and always wondered where the tattoo threads were! So happy to have stumbled upon this one! I love me some purses and good ink! Here are a few of mine, sorry they are from my cell...



Love them all!


----------



## mrs moulds

LV BarbieDoll said:


> I have a total of 13 tattoos. Just wanted to share the comparison of my most recent one. My half sleeve of the goddess of mercy. First session vs. fourth session. And I also added a pic of what the inner part of my arm looks like.



Amazing!  I am so glad that I found this thread!


----------



## mrs moulds

Tutu said:


> My first tattoo is finally finished!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really red right now, but it should settle down soon enough.



Wow! This is a piece of art! I love it!


----------



## mrs moulds

I have many tattoos, however, this is my latest one. It is a breast cancer ribbon in memory for all of the ones that I've lost to breast cancer.


----------



## DD101

mrs moulds said:


> Nice



Thanks, it's my first one and I just love it!


----------



## DD101

mrs moulds said:


> I have many tattoos, however, this is my latest one. It is a breast cancer ribbon in memory for all of the ones that I've lost to breast cancer.



This is so pretty.....and meaningful.


----------



## DD101

stellab said:


> I know I'm late in replying to this but yes, finger tattoos hurt a fair bit. I have a pretty significant number of tattoos and those were the most painful. On the plus side, they took about 2 minutes each but they were wickedly painful. I have lettering and a diamond in white on the inside of one finger, and a star on another. I have plans for a third but will wait a little while. In comparison, my fingers were more painful than my feet, Achilles heels, ditch/crook of my elbows, and back. Probably in that hat order.
> 
> I'll post pics once the android app stops crashing  oops look like I posted my new ditch tattoo twice. Sorry!



Oooh I love this! And that's what I used to say to my Mom when I would be out all night....she always worried I was not getting enough sleep, and I would tell her I'll sleep when I'm dead!  LOL.....I just love it!


----------



## mrs moulds

DD101 said:


> This is so pretty.....and meaningful.



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

DD101 said:


> This is so pretty.....and meaningful.



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

This is my next tattoo. It means I love you in sign language. I just don't know where to place it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

mrs moulds said:


> This is my next tattoo. It means I love you in sign language. I just don't know where to place it.



This is awesome!

I'm not sure what line of work you're in but can you do nape of the neck or behind your ear?


----------



## semirose

californiaCRUSH said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> I'm not sure what line of work you're in but can you do nape of the neck or behind your ear?



Behind the ear is the first thing I thought of too. It looks like the perfect size for there and it's easy to coverup and show off. It just has the disadvantage of never being able to see it yourself (I kinda regularly forget I have a behind the ear tattoo unless someone mentions it)


----------



## DD101

mrs moulds said:


> This is my next tattoo. It means I love you in sign language. I just don't know where to place it.



Very cute!  I was going to say the back of the neck too....


----------



## jaijai1012

Hi ladies and gents!
I'm planning my next piece and I want something big! Ive been planning this for a while now. I didnt want to do it until i lost my pregnancy weight. So far ive lost more than 45 pounds and im just 5-10 pounds away from my goal weight! Ive been working extra hard and with the tax refund just around the corner i can be more realistic in planning for the piece. I envision it to start at my right shoulder blade running down the right side of my back and wrapping around my waist towards the left. So kind of like a backwards "L" shape if that makes sense. For those of you that have art near or on those areas tell me if it hurts like crazy? I currently have art on my left chest, lower back, and left thigh. Thank you!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> I'm planning my next piece and I want something big! Ive been planning this for a while now. I didnt want to do it until i lost my pregnancy weight. So far ive lost more than 45 pounds and im just 5-10 pounds away from my goal weight! Ive been working extra hard and with the tax refund just around the corner i can be more realistic in planning for the piece. I envision it to start at my right shoulder blade running down the right side of my back and wrapping around my waist towards the left. So kind of like a backwards "L" shape if that makes sense. For those of you that have art near or on those areas tell me if it hurts like crazy? I currently have art on my left chest, lower back, and left thigh. Thank you!



My ex had a whole side piece done. Not to scare you, but he damn near cried. He had great pain tolerance too...Accidentally cut himself with a pocket knife down to the bone and didn't even flinch.


----------



## jaijai1012

ChristinaDanise said:


> My ex had a whole side piece done. Not to scare you, but he damn near cried. He had great pain tolerance too...Accidentally cut himself with a pocket knife down to the bone and didn't even flinch.



Oh no! But I'm not going to have it done on my side (ribs) though. Just the back, maybe it won't be as bad


----------



## jaijai1012

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> I'm planning my next piece and I want something big! Ive been planning this for a while now. I didnt want to do it until i lost my pregnancy weight. So far ive lost more than 45 pounds and im just 5-10 pounds away from my goal weight! Ive been working extra hard and with the tax refund just around the corner i can be more realistic in planning for the piece. I envision it to start at my right shoulder blade running down the right side of my back and wrapping around my waist towards the left. So kind of like a backwards "L" shape if that makes sense. For those of you that have art near or on those areas tell me if it hurts like crazy? I currently have art on my left chest, lower back, and left thigh. Thank you!



Ok this pic is NOT me, I just googled it to use as more of a visual aid. I'm thinking of something like this as far as placement.





http://pincherest.com/back-tattoo


----------



## ChristinaDanise

jaijai1012 said:


> Oh no! But I'm not going to have it done on my side (ribs) though. Just the back, maybe it won't be as bad



Yeah, his was mostly ribs. You should still go for it!!


----------



## TaraP

jaijai1012 said:


> Oh no! But I'm not going to have it done on my side (ribs) though. Just the back, maybe it won't be as bad



Congrats on your little one and the weight loss! Yes, you definitely deserve to do something for yourself. I didn't have much of a problem with my back (And I haven't been through child birth yet) so I think you will be just fine. Can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## MJDaisy

i've been wanting another new tattoo...surprise surprise! i would like honest opinions...i love the placement of the photo attached (not my photo--repinned off of pinterest!!!). but would this look weird if I got similar placement because i already have wrist tattoos??

also i only really like super feminine looking tattoos (for myself)...would this placement look too "inked"?

TIA


----------



## mrs moulds

wifeyb said:


> in honor of Valentines day, I'll show y'all my heart



Wow!
The colors are so vibrant and such clean lines.
It is beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> Wow!
> The colors are so vibrant and such clean lines.
> It is beautiful!





Blyen said:


> I got 3 tattoos yesterday morning.I wanted all three for a while and I just went and got them in one sitting.They were all small,so it was a quick thing
> I got smile and believe on my wrists.Smile is healing nicely,believe is still a bit red and swollen around the b,but I have very exposed veins,so I knew it would take a while.
> I also got a verse from a paramore song,"this heart it beats,beats for only you,my heart is yours" under my left breast.
> This one has a very symbolic meaning for me,and is very personal.I went through depression for most of my teens and again during the first three years of my marriage,due to infertility.Many and many times I thought that death would be the easy way out of all the pain.If I'm still here is only because of the people I love,my husband,my relatives,my friends,and also because of those occasional random strangers who sometimes give me a smile from the bottom of my heart,just by doing or saying something that makes my day better.
> If my heart is still beating is just because of all of these people,then and still every single day now,so I wanted something to thank them for it and to remind me that there is always going to be a reason to keep living,someone who makes me happy,for all life or for just one minute.
> the tattoo isn't crocked,is just my pic that sucks


So touching, especially you fertility issues, for I suffered the same thing. People need to understand that tattoos are for some, heating and art. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mrs moulds

tangowithme said:


> I think I'm too damn old to understand the current love for tattoos. Still, whatever peels your banana.
> 
> Lives change, fads change - those marks are permanent. Expensive to get, even more expensive to get rid off, should the need and desire arise.
> 
> All I know is that if I'd had a tiny sailboat tattooed on my butt years ago, it would now be an aircraft carrier. Nuff said.



Well, I find it odd that you are on a tattoo fourm degrading other that like that like tattoos. I am sure great thought is put in before a tattoo is done. Tattoos are not a fad, but a way to express love, respect of a person or, a piece of art. 
You have the right to express your feelings, however being so strong against tattoos, perhaps the fourm is not for you!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MJDaisy said:


> i've been wanting another new tattoo...surprise surprise! i would like honest opinions...i love the placement of the photo attached (not my photo--repinned off of pinterest!!!). but would this look weird if I got similar placement because i already have wrist tattoos??
> 
> also i only really like super feminine looking tattoos (for myself)...would this placement look too "inked"?
> 
> TIA



I love this placement too. I have a small cross on one of my wrist in that area. Similar to the attached Rosie H pic from Google. I don't think it'll look odd. I'm contemplating having some wording on my other wrist in the same area.  Once it heals my watch can cover it while I'm at work.


----------



## MJDaisy

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I love this placement too. I have a small cross on one of my wrist in that area. Similar to the attached Rosie H pic from Google. I don't think it'll look odd. I'm contemplating having some wording on my other wrist in the same area.  Once it heals my watch can cover it while I'm at work.



i love that area too....i just hope it doesn't look weird since I have wrist tattoos. still thinking about it though


----------



## jaijai1012

ChristinaDanise said:


> Yeah, his was mostly ribs. You should still go for it!!





TaraP said:


> Congrats on your little one and the weight loss! Yes, you definitely deserve to do something for yourself. I didn't have much of a problem with my back (And I haven't been through child birth yet) so I think you will be just fine. Can't wait to see the outcome.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## jaijai1012

MJDaisy said:


> i love that area too....i just hope it doesn't look weird since I have wrist tattoos. still thinking about it though



Hey I have an idea! How about writing something down with a sharpie on a piece of clear tape and sticking it on your arm to give you a bit of visual aid?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

jaijai1012 said:


> Hey I have an idea! How about writing something down with a sharpie on a piece of clear tape and sticking it on your arm to give you a bit of visual aid?



That's a good idea. May try


----------



## DD101

MJDaisy said:


> i've been wanting another new tattoo...surprise surprise! i would like honest opinions...i love the placement of the photo attached (not my photo--repinned off of pinterest!!!). but would this look weird if I got similar placement because i already have wrist tattoos??
> 
> also i only really like super feminine looking tattoos (for myself)...would this placement look too "inked"?
> 
> TIA



I also lean towards the feminine tattoos for myself. I have one wrist tattoo.  The photo you have shown, with the writing on what looks like the side of the lower arm.....first think how it will always show unless you wear long sleeves, think about work (what you do for a living), then have a friend take a black pen and neatly write the text on your arm in a font you would like. I would have this on my arm for a few weeks to make sure you like the placement.

Obviously I am not anti tattoo, as I have one and will get another. But you need to think long term, if you are young you don't always know what job you may hold in the future and sometimes a visible tattoo might be held against you.

I work for a conservative company, my company handbook ststes that visible tattoos are not allowed. But mine is on my inner wrist and very few people have noticed it. I could wear a wide bangle bracelet to cover it (or a watch) if I had to.

Just think long and hard.......


----------



## bling*lover

stellab said:


> I know I'm late in replying to this but yes, finger tattoos hurt a fair bit. I have a pretty significant number of tattoos and those were the most painful. On the plus side, they took about 2 minutes each but they were wickedly painful. I have lettering and a diamond in white on the inside of one finger, and a star on another. I have plans for a third but will wait a little while. In comparison, my fingers were more painful than my feet, Achilles heels, ditch/crook of my elbows, and back. Probably in that hat order.
> 
> I'll post pics once the android app stops crashing  oops look like I posted my new ditch tattoo twice. Sorry!



Thank you for your reply Stellab, sorry I didn't see it sooner. It is something I do want to do but I have read some not so good things about finger tattoos and not just about the pain. I have tattoos on both of my feet and while still bearable for me, they were the most painful ones I've gotten.

I think I will go and talk to my tattooist and see what he says about it, and maybe give it some extra thought. I would like to see pics of finger tattoos if anybody here has them!

Thanks again for your reply Stellab


----------



## viola4880

gunsandbanjos said:


> Hope they work ok, tried to do it on my iPad but its not easy to take a photo of your own wrist with an iPad!!!
> 
> It's probably not to everyone's taste but its really significant to me (I'm a grade A geek). Still a little red but not too sore.



I love this soooooo much! Just so you know you're not the only math geek here


----------



## mrs moulds

My tattoo on my foot, stars to represent my daughter and my babies that I loss due to miscarriage and premature birth.


----------



## mrs moulds

It would help if I post a picture....my phone just died! When I am able to resitate it, I'll post!


----------



## jaijai1012

mrs moulds said:


> My tattoo on my foot, stars to represent my daughter and my babies that I loss due to miscarriage and premature birth.


----------



## lv_forever

I am really itching for a new tattoo.  I have a blue bird/swallow on my left hip and would love something that flows from there.  I got my first ever tattoo after having my son (he is my lucky charm ) and I really had to put my foot down to get it as hubby is not a big fan of tattoos in general.  But I just love tattoos!  I haven't really decided what I'd want for my next tattoos, but most likely they will be flowers of some sort.


----------



## NY_Mami

I wouldn't mind getting one of those henna tattoos.... but a permanent one.... I don't even know....


----------



## SunglassLove

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> I'm planning my next piece and I want something big! Ive been planning this for a while now. I didnt want to do it until i lost my pregnancy weight. So far ive lost more than 45 pounds and im just 5-10 pounds away from my goal weight! Ive been working extra hard and with the tax refund just around the corner i can be more realistic in planning for the piece. I envision it to start at my right shoulder blade running down the right side of my back and wrapping around my waist towards the left. So kind of like a backwards "L" shape if that makes sense. For those of you that have art near or on those areas tell me if it hurts like crazy? I currently have art on my left chest, lower back, and left thigh. Thank you!





I'm a bit late replying, but I have a cluster of small tattoos filling that area, and it hurt. Not unbearable... but it hurt!


----------



## SunglassLove

Finished part 2! Left a deposit on part 3.


----------



## VanessaJean

I love it! Congrats!


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Finished part 2! Left a deposit on part 3.



It looks gorgeous! Looks finished to me, what is part 3?


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> It looks gorgeous! Looks finished to me, what is part 3?


 
Thanks ya!!

Part 3 is a red fox... the tail is going to be sort of on the back of my shoulder, coming down my arm with the head under the owl kind of on top of my elbow. I really don't know how big he's making this thing but he seemed pretty stoked about it, which always scares me a little, ahahah


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Thanks ya!!
> 
> Part 3 is a red fox... the tail is going to be sort of on the back of my shoulder, coming down my arm with the head under the owl kind of on top of my elbow. I really don't know how big he's making this thing but he seemed pretty stoked about it, which always scares me a little, ahahah



That sounds awesome! Love your work so I'm sure the fox is going to be so beautiful. Can't wait for you to finish...


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> That sounds awesome! Love your work so I'm sure the fox is going to be so beautiful. Can't wait for you to finish...


 

aww thanks! I can't wait for it to be done either. I'm glad I gave him as much freedom as I did, cause it's turned out great!


----------



## mrs moulds

SunglassLove said:


> Finished part 2! Left a deposit on part 3.



Beautiful! The lines are so crisp and the color really pops!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

MarneeB said:


> Every once in a while I visit this thread to see the new tattoos posterd here. I just had to tell you that yours are beautiful! They are so colorful! My SIL is a tattoo artist and she does beautiful work, some of yours remind me of something she'd do (please take that as a compliment!). People here go into the shop she works at and request her specifically.



Wow, somehow I missed this. So sorry! And thank you so much! I'm itching for my next one!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

mrs moulds said:


> Love them all!



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

nicoleadrianna said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Here are my new tattoos I got yesterday. The hanger represents my love for fashion and my eventual goal to work in fashion. The roman numerals represent Coldplay's third studio album -X&Y, fourth song - Fix You. I have loved this song for years and its meaning to me.


----------



## jaijai1012

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2123076
> View attachment 2123077
> 
> 
> Here are my new tattoos I got yesterday. The hanger represents my love for fashion and my eventual goal to work in fashion. The roman numerals represent Coldplay's third studio album -X&Y, fourth song - Fix You. I have loved this song for years and its meaning to me.



Cutest little hanger ever!!!!


----------



## Ryvyan

I have been thinking of getting inked for a while now.

1) my name in Tengwar font - wanted this for over 10 years on my left wrist (LOTR helped get me through some weird part of my life), and I think I'll finally get it when I go to Bangkok in December this year

2) labyrinth in the top-centre of my back - signifying the unruly journey of life and how I'll eventually get to a place I want.

3) pair of red Mary-Janes - for my late grandmother

4) outline of my country - it will always be home

5) lyrics 'living is easy with eyes closed' - it feels a bit of a cliche to have this, but it is something I relate to because I never really managed to conform to societal pressure, but it has been tough so far.

I'm in a strange place now so who knows?


----------



## MJDaisy

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2123076
> View attachment 2123077
> 
> 
> Here are my new tattoos I got yesterday. The hanger represents my love for fashion and my eventual goal to work in fashion. The roman numerals represent Coldplay's third studio album -X&Y, fourth song - Fix You. I have loved this song for years and its meaning to me.



so love ur roman numerals. congrats.


----------



## Ryvyan

I'm not sure how off-topic this is, but I just saw Lena Headey's (she plays Cercei Lannister in HBO's Game of Thrones) tattoos.

http://lena-headey.com/information/tattoos.php

Her right-arm tattoo is so feminine and gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2123076
> View attachment 2123077
> 
> 
> Here are my new tattoos I got yesterday. The hanger represents my love for fashion and my eventual goal to work in fashion. The roman numerals represent Coldplay's third studio album -X&Y, fourth song - Fix You. I have loved this song for years and its meaning to me.



Love them! Especially the hanger. Reminds me of this pouch..


----------



## Purse Freak 323

TaraP said:


> Love them! Especially the hanger. Reminds me of this pouch..


 


MJDaisy said:


> so love ur roman numerals. congrats.


 


jaijai1012 said:


> Cutest little hanger ever!!!!


 

Thanks ladies, I love them!


----------



## TwiNnie

I would never do a tattoo...I like them but not on me, it's hard to explain...I would never do anything that can not be deleted, but I love piercings and I have several in my ears, and I would never think to take them off...how strange is life!


----------



## etoile_30

TwiNnie said:


> I would never do a tattoo...I like them but not on me, it's hard to explain...I would never do anything that can not be deleted, but I love piercings and I have several in my ears, and I would never think to take them off...how strange is life!



Hey TwiNnie - I think I know exactly what you mean. I have 14 piercings in my ears, kept wanting more and more and thinking tattoos weren't for me but I've always admired them...then gradually as I started to realise how my ear piercings will always be a part of me I met an amazing artist and am now inked! It was so scary to have it so permanently on me but after long long thoughts I decided to go for it. I've now got a hip piece and my right foot done. I can't imagine being without it. Life is funny.


----------



## TwiNnie

I would like to do some microdermals on my wrist...


----------



## c.jazmyne

I have about 11 tattoos... I think I'm going to get 1 more to make it an even number but every time I say that I end up with more than that! 

1- Tinkerbell with my initials (childhood nickname)
2- Mayan Symbol for 7
3- Eye of Horus
4- Large Humming bird and 2 phrases
5- Abstract Gemini symbol
6- Small Butterfly
7- Frech phrase
8- Arabic phrase
9- treble clef inside of a heart 
10 - treble clef iside of a star
11 - treble clef = heart and a staff of notes, with stars

I want a finger tattoo as well... But I'm afraid of the pain!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

c.jazmyne said:


> I have about 11 tattoos... I think I'm going to get 1 more to make it an even number but every time I say that I end up with more than that!
> 
> 1- Tinkerbell with my initials (childhood nickname)
> 2- Mayan Symbol for 7
> 3- Eye of Horus
> 4- Large Humming bird and 2 phrases
> 5- Abstract Gemini symbol
> 6- Small Butterfly
> 7- Frech phrase
> 8- Arabic phrase
> 9- treble clef inside of a heart
> 10 - treble clef iside of a star
> 11 - treble clef = heart and a staff of notes, with stars
> 
> I want a finger tattoo as well... But I'm afraid of the pain!




I want a finger tattoo to, but am also scared of the pain.  I guess it can't be any worse than my lower back tattoo.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I want a finger tattoo to, but am also scared of the pain.  I guess it can't be any worse than my lower back tattoo.


My finger tattoo probably hurt the most (more than my foot, ribs, hip, arm or spine).  But it only takes a few minutes.  Go for it!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

nicoleadrianna said:


> My finger tattoo probably hurt the most (more than my foot, ribs, hip, arm or spine).  But it only takes a few minutes.  Go for it!



That's what I figured, couple of minutes of pain, won't be too bad.  I just want lettering small enough that is easy to hide because of my uber conservative job.  

Do you have any issues with it fading?


----------



## bellapsyd

Anyone going to the central coast tattoo festival the first wknd in may?


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Purse Freak 323 said:


> That's what I figured, couple of minutes of pain, won't be too bad.  I just want lettering small enough that is easy to hide because of my uber conservative job.
> 
> Do you have any issues with it fading?



I have had some issues with fading. I wasn't able to really give my finger adequate healing time. I was constantly washing baby bottles in scalding hot water  The skin on your hands is different from other parts of your body. I unfortunately have ridiculously dry hands. No matter what I use they are still dry. My husband also got a finger tattoo at the same time as me. He works with his hands (construction), rebuilds old cars, does renovations on our house, etc... He never wears sunscreen or uses lotion and his finger tatt is totally perfect. Go figure  it's a total crap shoot!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

viola4880 said:


> I love this soooooo much! Just so you know you're not the only math geek here



Not been on here for ages and just saw this, thank you geeks unite! People bash geeks and try and make them feel bad, but quite honestly we would still be in the Stone Age without us


----------



## Purse Freak 323

nicoleadrianna said:


> I have had some issues with fading. I wasn't able to really give my finger adequate healing time. I was constantly washing baby bottles in scalding hot water  The skin on your hands is different from other parts of your body. I unfortunately have ridiculously dry hands. No matter what I use they are still dry. My husband also got a finger tattoo at the same time as me. He works with his hands (construction), rebuilds old cars, does renovations on our house, etc... He never wears sunscreen or uses lotion and his finger tatt is totally perfect. Go figure  it's a total crap shoot!



A figure tattoo will be next on my list to get sometime this summer.


----------



## tatsu_k

Im gonna go retouch my tattoo in a few days, which i have on my foot, and will post pics! Its 10 years old already, colors faded a bit, i got it when i was 17 and still love it! had an ugly accident scar which needed to be covered. My father hated the idea of me having a tattoo, but after  got the scar he said he has no problem with me covering it


----------



## SunglassLove

Appointment set to do some more sleevework! Check back June 2nd 

I'm a wee bit worried - I told him any time worked, to pick the time to start that would work for him getting most of the work done. 

He chose 3pm, they close at 10pm. We'll see how long I last!


----------



## jaijai1012

SunglassLove said:


> Appointment set to do some more sleevework! Check back June 2nd
> 
> I'm a wee bit worried - I told him any time worked, to pick the time to start that would work for him getting most of the work done.
> 
> He chose 3pm, they close at 10pm. We'll see how long I last!



While you're there get something done on your entire half of your back and on your foot so you can report back to me if it hurts or not. Thank you


----------



## SunglassLove

jaijai1012 said:


> While you're there get something done on your entire half of your back and on your foot so you can report back to me if it hurts or not. Thank you


 

LOL I have stuff done on the fleshy part of my back, right in the middle, towards my side, and it was a beast. 

I won't do my foot, just because of how bad it swells after! hahah


----------



## jaijai1012

SunglassLove said:


> LOL I have stuff done on the fleshy part of my back, right in the middle, towards my side, and it was a beast.
> 
> I won't do my foot, just because of how bad it swells after! hahah



Darn, back to procrastinating! Ok I'll report back when I get the nerve to do it lol


----------



## tatsu_k

Finally got my 10-year old tattoo re-touched!  its still a bit swollen (2nd day)


----------



## etoile_30

tatsu_k said:


> Finally got my 10-year old tattoo re-touched!  its still a bit swollen (2nd day)



Beautiful colours! Really delicate  I love foot tattoos! I'll see if I can grab a picture of mine just now...


----------



## etoile_30

Here's my lily when she was about 3 days old, very swollen indeed...18 months on still looking quite fresh and not nearly as much fading as I expected!


----------



## Nectarine25

Here is my newest addition, I love it so much! I'm going to get this art nouveau style heart shaped owl tattoo to my other arm as a kind of a pair to my swallow


----------



## etoile_30

Nectarine25 said:


> Here is my newest addition, I love it so much! I'm going to get this art nouveau style heart shaped owl tattoo to my other arm as a kind of a pair to my swallow



I love it! Beautiful lines and love the colour and shading! Congratulations! How long did it take?


----------



## Nectarine25

etoile_30 said:


> I love it! Beautiful lines and love the colour and shading! Congratulations! How long did it take?



It took about 2.5 hours, I'm glad he took his time


----------



## etoile_30

Nectarine25 said:


> It took about 2.5 hours, I'm glad he took his time



Wow that is a lot - really paid off. Congrats  wasn't it daunting knowing it was going to take so long? My longest sitting was 4 hours and I felt really ill after! (I didn't know how long it was going to take, my artist told me he deliberately never said beforehand!)


----------



## Nectarine25

etoile_30 said:


> Wow that is a lot - really paid off. Congrats  wasn't it daunting knowing it was going to take so long? My longest sitting was 4 hours and I felt really ill after! (I didn't know how long it was going to take, my artist told me he deliberately never said beforehand!)



Oh, I have a big piece on my back and I sat over six hours for it at a time so this wasn't bad at all  And I also didn't know he'd work on it so long. Have to say the 6+ hours was definitely max time for me though, started to hurt too bad after that..


----------



## debssx3

First tattoo when I was 18. Carpe Diem on my right lower back. Too bad I cant show it off much. 




Anddd my Eagle tattoo. Represents my last name, Aguila, which means Eagle in Spanish.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Got the left side of my back started.


----------



## jaijai1012

Omg that's the placement I want! (But on my right) how is the pain there? Also was all that done in one sitting? How long? Sorry for so many q's, thanks gorgeous!


----------



## jaijai1012

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Got the left side of my back started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184927



^of course I get so excited with the questions I forgot to quote you, oops! Lol


----------



## styringca

I got a little heart beshind my ear.


----------



## SunglassLove

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Got the left side of my back started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184927


 

That is absolutely STUNNING! I'm so jealous!


----------



## MJDaisy

Nectarine25 said:


> Here is my newest addition, I love it so much! I'm going to get this art nouveau style heart shaped owl tattoo to my other arm as a kind of a pair to my swallow




i adore this!!!!!!!


----------



## keb7332

Here are my tattoos, all inked since last July:

First is my name in Japanese, done the day before my 35th birthday last July. This one is in the middle of my back, between my shoulder blades.






Next is a blue butterfly that my sister drew for me, that I always intended on getting tattooed. It's on my right shoulder, and was done last Saturday.





Finally, I had my son's name in Hebrew tattooed on my left shoulder the same day I had the butterfly done.





Sorry about the picture quality; the swelling and cell phone camera doesn't quite do them justice.


----------



## ColdSteel

That's such a pretty butterfly!


----------



## Threshold

My right shoulder blade...





My left calf...





Over my heart (family unity - four of us have the same tat, different locations)





Anniversary tat (we revisited where we got married, only to find it was a tat salon, so... )


----------



## Purse Freak 323

keb7332 said:


> Here are my tattoos, all inked since last July:
> 
> First is my name in Japanese, done the day before my 35th birthday last July. This one is in the middle of my back, between my shoulder blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a blue butterfly that my sister drew for me, that I always intended on getting tattooed. It's on my right shoulder, and was done last Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I had my son's name in Hebrew tattooed on my left shoulder the same day I had the butterfly done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality; the swelling and cell phone camera doesn't quite do them justice.



Beautiful tattoos!


----------



## keb7332

ColdSteel said:


> That's such a pretty butterfly!





Purse Freak 323 said:


> Beautiful tattoos!



Thank you so much!


----------



## AliseMU

might get one in the future


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

jaijai1012 said:


> Omg that's the placement I want! (But on my right) how is the pain there? Also was all that done in one sitting? How long? Sorry for so many q's, thanks gorgeous!



Pain wasnt too bad. I have a total of 13 tattoos so there are some that hurt more than others lol. It hurt more where your kidneys are, on the butt, and where the spine and ribs are. My first session was an hour and that was just outline. Second session was an hour and a half of shading? It was terrible though. Don't go and get tattooed while you're on your period. Most painful time ever!


----------



## jaijai1012

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Pain wasnt too bad. I have a total of 13 tattoos so there are some that hurt more than others lol. It hurt more where your kidneys are, on the butt, and where the spine and ribs are. My first session was an hour and that was just outline. Second session was an hour and a half of shading? It was terrible though. Don't go and get tattooed while you're on your period. Most painful time ever!



Thanks dear! I'll update you when I get the nerves to get it done


----------



## SunglassLove

Best way to spend a Sunday afternoon, in the tattoo chair watching Hansel & Gretel with the shop assistant while poor tattoo guy slaves away on my arm, LOL

It A) hurts too much, and B) is way too swollen (my arm is almost doubled in size, I feel like a fatty!! haha) to take pictures, but I will get some in a few days if it hasn't started peeling yet. 

If it has started peeling, then y'all have to wait a little longer >: )


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Appointment booked for next Saturday


----------



## mcb100

I've been waiting for this tattoo for a while. It represents so much to me  I got it on the lower right side of my stomach. It's a lily flower. So far, I love it. (Except right now it's going through that itchy unattractive peeling stage. this photo was taken right after i got it done.) You guys don't think it looks unoriginal though, do you?


----------



## MJDaisy

mcb100 said:


> I've been waiting for this tattoo for a while. It represents so much to me  I got it on the lower right side of my stomach. It's a lily flower. So far, I love it. (Except right now it's going through that itchy unattractive peeling stage. this photo was taken right after i got it done.) You guys don't think it looks unoriginal though, do you?
> fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1044493_701513116541297_459288717_n.jpg



beautiful tattoo!


----------



## MJDaisy

I want a new one...I've got the itch!


----------



## BeautyandGlam

I have tattoos on both of my arms, and haven't regretted for a day!


----------



## GhstDreamer

mcb100 said:


> I've been waiting for this tattoo for a while. It represents so much to me  I got it on the lower right side of my stomach. It's a lily flower. So far, I love it. (Except right now it's going through that itchy unattractive peeling stage. this photo was taken right after i got it done.) You guys don't think it looks unoriginal though, do you?



Beautiful flower tattoo! And love the rest of the tattoo pics here!

I have an appointment for a tattoo this Friday. It's going to be my first tattoo so very excited but nervous too especially about the potential pain. Planning on having it done on my inside arm. I'm going with my sister since she wants to get a second one done and someone I can talk to through the whole thing.


----------



## MJDaisy

GhstDreamer said:


> Beautiful flower tattoo! And love the rest of the tattoo pics here!
> 
> I have an appointment for a tattoo this Friday. It's going to be my first tattoo so very excited but nervous too especially about the potential pain. Planning on having it done on my inside arm. I'm going with my sister since she wants to get a second one done and someone I can talk to through the whole thing.




good luck! I was so nervous when I got my first one, my foot was shaking!! Now I have 6  it's really not very bad.


----------



## mulberryforbes

I got the first star on my wrist for my 21st birthday and have gradually added more around my wrist, on my collar bone,  down my shoulder and back. I would love some on my thigh and foot but don't see it happening because my thighs are fat and I think foot tattoos will look terrible when i am old and wearing granny shoes


----------



## maisa

I have a "Live Laugh Love " tattoo .I love it


----------



## ArmyWife12

I have 4 tattoos. A name on my wrist, a black and pink star on my lower back, skull bow on my thigh, and skull with roses. The last two are my favorite!


----------



## clydekiwi

This is my latest. I met llcoolj in canandagua and had him signed my ankle and then i got it tattood. Hes bern my idol for many yrs. the darker is his signature. It was a marker. I didnt want it done in black ink. So i got grey.


----------



## lis_sing

clydekiwi said:


> This is my latest. I met llcoolj in canandagua and had him signed my ankle and then i got it tattood. Hes bern my idol for many yrs. the darker is his signature. It was a marker. I didnt want it done in black ink. So i got grey.



Aww this is cool! I wish I could meet him, he seems really nice. I like him on NCIS


----------



## MJDaisy

my tattoo itch will be short lived, I made an appointment for 3 pm this saturday  pics to follow!


----------



## Bab830205

wow, love this thread! I recently just got my 8th tattoo and cant wait to get another!


----------



## trustlove

Going in today to make an appointment for my next tattoo. Very excited. Later this year I'm getting a portrait of my son and I can't wait for that one.


----------



## GhstDreamer

ArmyWife12 said:


> I have 4 tattoos. A name on my wrist, a black and pink star on my lower back, skull bow on my thigh, and skull with roses. The last two are my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259576
> View attachment 2259577



Gorgeous tattoos! I love the skull and ribbon bow combo!



clydekiwi said:


> This is my latest. I met llcoolj in canandagua and had him signed my ankle and then i got it tattood. Hes bern my idol for many yrs. the darker is his signature. It was a marker. I didnt want it done in black ink. So i got grey.
> 
> View attachment 2259899



That's so awesome to get a star's signature tattooed! The grey is nice!

Today I went in for my first tattoo and I was amazingly surprised it didn't hurt and barely any pain at all. It's on my inner right arm - the scorpion and flower. Now I want a few more! lol I'm going to end up with an addiction!






The swelling went down a bit when I took the pic.


----------



## ArmyWife12

GhstDreamer said:


> Gorgeous tattoos! I love the skull and ribbon bow combo!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## clydekiwi

GhstDreamer said:


> Gorgeous tattoos! I love the skull and ribbon bow combo!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so awesome to get a star's signature tattooed! The grey is nice!
> 
> Today I went in for my first tattoo and I was amazingly surprised it didn't hurt and barely any pain at all. It's on my inner right arm - the scorpion and flower. Now I want a few more! lol I'm going to end up with an addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swelling went down a bit when I took the pic.



Thank you. They are addicting. Yours is pretty


----------



## SunglassLove

Nice adds ladies! I love them all.

Here's my fox that I never posted from a month or so back... 

The flash makes these look so washed out here. I'll try and get better pictures. IRL the color is SO vibrant...


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> Nice adds ladies! I love them all.
> 
> Here's my fox that I never posted from a month or so back...
> 
> The flash makes these look so washed out here. I'll try and get better pictures. IRL the color is SO vibrant...




Love the half sleeve, are you going to finish it out or leave it be at around the elbow area?

Also, what's your necklace of/where's it from? I love dainty little necklaces like that!


----------



## advokaitplm

I only have one so far, I got it about a year and a half ago. It's a quote on my left rib cage that I just fell in love with (from one of my favorite philosophers, Dogen) that reads:

but do no ask me 
where I am going
as I travel through this limitless world
where every step I take
is my home


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> Love the half sleeve, are you going to finish it out or leave it be at around the elbow area?
> 
> Also, what's your necklace of/where's it from? I love dainty little necklaces like that!


 
I was going to stop at a half sleeve, but now I'm 99% sure I'm going to just keep going down my arm.

And thanks! The necklace is my mom's... it's just a little sapphire on a thin chain. I love layering with it.


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> I was going to stop at a half sleeve, but now I'm 99% sure I'm going to just keep going down my arm.
> 
> And thanks! The necklace is my mom's... it's just a little sapphire on a thin chain. I love layering with it.



Sentimental pieces like that are always the best, I have one from my mom that's like my little worry stone around my neck. 

Are you going to keep with the forest/wildlife theme all the way down?
The fox is so stinking cute and I love this style for animals especially.


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> *Sentimental pieces like that are always the best, I have one from my mom that's like my little worry stone around my neck.*
> 
> Are you going to keep with the forest/wildlife theme all the way down?
> The fox is so stinking cute and I love this style for animals especially.


 
I totally agree, I'm like a little magpie when it comes to jewelry... I have gathered pieces from everyone in my family!

And the funny thing is, the whole forest thing was by accident. I have a rose and horseshoe on the inside of my arm already, and plan on adding more roses. I'm thinking about adding a broken timepiece and an hourglass on my forearm, kind of entertwined with some thorny branches and more roses.

My theme is kind of to make my arm a mini story book for all the little ones in my family (so far it's: be lucky, be wise but also cunning and sly, and keep the ones you love closest to you no matter what - the rose is highlighted in my aunt's favorite colors, she passed away last year) So I figured I'd move on to some life lessons about time moving on next.

ETA: I do, however, want him to do a raccoon. Probably near my wrist. Just cause his animals are so frickin cute and I swear that raccoons are my spirit animal, LOL


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> I totally agree, I'm like a little magpie when it comes to jewelry... I have gathered pieces from everyone in my family!
> 
> And the funny thing is, the whole forest thing was by accident. I have a rose and horseshoe on the inside of my arm already, and plan on adding more roses. I'm thinking about adding a broken timepiece and an hourglass on my forearm, kind of entertwined with some thorny branches and more roses.
> 
> My theme is kind of to make my arm a mini story book for all the little ones in my family (so far it's: be lucky, be wise but also cunning and sly, and keep the ones you love closest to you no matter what - the rose is highlighted in my aunt's favorite colors, she passed away last year) So I figured I'd move on to some life lessons about time moving on next.
> 
> ETA: I do, however, want him to do a raccoon. Probably near my wrist. Just cause his animals are so frickin cute and I swear that raccoons are my spirit animal, LOL



THAT'S SUCH A CUTE IDEA!!!!

You have horses/a horse right? I think I remember your username from the equestrian thread (which no one ever gets on there anymore! :rain. Would you mind posting a picture of your horseshoe sometime? I'd love to see it. 
 I think I'm going to get my horse's whorl (he's got a double whorl that looks like a kooky infinity symbol sortof, only definitive marking on his body since he's a solid grey) above my heart at some point. I originally wanted hoofprints/horseshoes but I haven't fallen in love with any styles of them out there yet.


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> THAT'S SUCH A CUTE IDEA!!!!
> 
> You have horses/a horse right? I think I remember your username from the equestrian thread (which no one ever gets on there anymore! :rain. Would you mind posting a picture of your horseshoe sometime? I'd love to see it.
> I think I'm going to get my horse's whorl (he's got a double whorl that looks like a kooky infinity symbol sortof, only definitive marking on his body since he's a solid grey) above my heart at some point. I originally wanted hoofprints/horseshoes but I haven't fallen in love with any styles of them out there yet.


 

That's a REALLY cute idea... and really original. I want to get a portrait done of my horse eventually (I tried getting an appointment set with the guy I want, but he's out of state and hard to pin down... I'm saving $ right now to just throw at him lol)

Here's the horseshoe healed up (I may not have ever posted this picture actually!) but before I added anything else to it...


----------



## GhstDreamer

SunglassLove said:


> That's a REALLY cute idea... and really original. I want to get a portrait done of my horse eventually (I tried getting an appointment set with the guy I want, but he's out of state and hard to pin down... I'm saving $ right now to just throw at him lol)
> 
> Here's the horseshoe healed up (I may not have ever posted this picture actually!) but before I added anything else to it...



Stunning piece of art - amazing line work!I also love your forest animals tats too!

I have a question for all: My friend is going in to get a tattoo done in a couple of weeks (same artist) and I'm wondering if I should get another one done during that time. I already booked the appointment as well for that day. However, my brother told me to space it out (which is what he does). I'm wondering if I should reschedule my appointment. Is getting two done within a month too much? I have an idea of what I want for a long time so it's not an impromptu thing.

Though the other artist is away on vacation (kind of like a last minute thing) and the one who did mine has been really backed up so I'm pretty sure he'll appreciate the rescheduling! lol


----------



## SunglassLove

GhstDreamer said:


> *Stunning piece of art - amazing line work!I also love your forest animals tats too!*
> 
> I have a question for all: My friend is going in to get a tattoo done in a couple of weeks (same artist) and I'm wondering if I should get another one done during that time. I already booked the appointment as well for that day. However, my brother told me to space it out (which is what he does). I'm wondering if I should reschedule my appointment. Is getting two done within a month too much? I have an idea of what I want for a long time so it's not an impromptu thing.
> 
> Though the other artist is away on vacation (kind of like a last minute thing) and the one who did mine has been really backed up so I'm pretty sure he'll appreciate the rescheduling! lol


 
Thanks!!

I usually space mine out if they are large... but for small ones, I've gotten more than one done in a month. I think it all depends on how well you heal and your comfort level. The last one I got, for example, I didn't even want to THINK about sitting back in the chair, LOL. The thought is still kind of eh to me, even though I'm starting to want more again.


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> That's a REALLY cute idea... and really original. I want to get a portrait done of my horse eventually (I tried getting an appointment set with the guy I want, but he's out of state and hard to pin down... I'm saving $ right now to just throw at him lol)
> 
> Here's the horseshoe healed up (I may not have ever posted this picture actually!) but before I added anything else to it...



That's super cute! 
Is this the same artist who did the rest of your sleeve? 
Are you wanting a realistic portrait or stylized? 

There's a guy in town, he's done my sisters tattoos actually, that's amazing with line work so I think I'm going to get him to do it when I decide to go get it done. He did a whole back piece of sound waves for this guy and stylized fingerprints for my sister, its just so cool looking--they look like mazes.


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> That's super cute!
> Is this the same artist who did the rest of your sleeve?
> Are you wanting a realistic portrait or stylized?
> 
> There's a guy in town, he's done my sisters tattoos actually, that's amazing with line work so I think I'm going to get him to do it when I decide to go get it done. He did a whole back piece of sound waves for this guy and stylized fingerprints for my sister, its just so cool looking--they look like mazes.


 
I'm trying to hunt down Tye Harris to do the portrait - he does photographic quality portraits  

Otherwise everything on my arm is done by the same guy


----------



## trustlove

Tomorrow I'm getting my new tattoo very excited! This will be number 5 for me. I need to get two touched up after giving birth to my son over a year ago. But would like to lose a little more weight first.


----------



## BeautyandGlam

Here's my lily! Had it for 3 years, and still my favorite!


----------



## VanessaJean

Lovely. I want a horseshoe as well.



SunglassLove said:


> That's a REALLY cute idea... and really original. I want to get a portrait done of my horse eventually (I tried getting an appointment set with the guy I want, but he's out of state and hard to pin down... I'm saving $ right now to just throw at him lol)
> 
> Here's the horseshoe healed up (I may not have ever posted this picture actually!) but before I added anything else to it...


----------



## GhstDreamer

SunglassLove said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I usually space mine out if they are large... but for small ones, I've gotten more than one done in a month. I think it all depends on how well you heal and your comfort level. The last one I got, for example, I didn't even want to THINK about sitting back in the chair, LOL. The thought is still kind of eh to me, even though I'm starting to want more again.



Thanks for your reply! I decided to stick with my appointment  - I already had this image I wanted for my tattoo for a couple of years.  Yes it's a butterfly image and I know it sounds generic but I love butterflies! So far my tat is healing very well.







BeautyandGlam said:


> Here's my lily! Had it for 3 years, and still my favorite!



Gorgeous!


----------



## pshmoe169

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i got this last year, *September 17, 2005*. it's the 'See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil' adage with a twist. it's my first tattoo ever, and i'm planning to get another one on my hip soon .


Nice!


----------



## pshmoe169

SunglassLove said:


> That's a REALLY cute idea... and really original. I want to get a portrait done of my horse eventually (I tried getting an appointment set with the guy I want, but he's out of state and hard to pin down... I'm saving $ right now to just throw at him lol)
> 
> Here's the horseshoe healed up (I may not have ever posted this picture actually!) but before I added anything else to it...


I bet that was a tender spot!


----------



## keb7332

Fresh ink today! It's the first two lines from "Ode" by Arthur O'Shaughnessy.


----------



## trustlove

So I just got my fifth tattoo and will be getting my 6th and 7th soon. My 7th will be of my son and I on my thigh on the side. My question is for my 6th tattoo I'm trying to decide if I should get it on the front or side of my thigh. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaijai1012

trustlove said:


> So I just got my fifth tattoo and will be getting my 6th and 7th soon. My 7th will be of my son and I on my thigh on the side. My question is for my 6th tattoo I'm trying to decide if I should get it on the front or side of my thigh. Any suggestions?



Definitely on the side! I have mine there and I get compliments all the time. I think it's the perfect amount of classy and sexy


----------



## GhstDreamer

keb7332 said:


> Fresh ink today! It's the first two lines from "Ode" by Arthur O'Shaughnessy.



Beautiful quote!



jaijai1012 said:


> Definitely on the side! I have mine there and I get compliments all the time. I think it's the perfect amount of classy and sexy



Agree - it will look wonderful on the side!


----------



## SunglassLove

trustlove said:


> So I just got my fifth tattoo and will be getting my 6th and 7th soon. My 7th will be of my son and I on my thigh on the side. My question is for my 6th tattoo I'm trying to decide if I should get it on the front or side of my thigh. Any suggestions?


 
Definately on the side! If I had better thighs I'd get one there, but mine are no bueno


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just got back from getting my second tattoo done. This time it was near the ankle and holy moly that was pretty painful but it was totally worth it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

My second tattoo


----------



## advokaitplm

Have the hankering to get another soon... It'll be my second and I finally understand the tattoo bug now.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

advokaitplm said:


> Have the hankering to get another soon... It'll be my second and I finally understand the tattoo bug now.



You can't fight it. I got two small ones in June and am thinking about get another next month. I've lost count how many I have total, but most are hideable because of my day job


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Thanks ya!!
> 
> Part 3 is a red fox... the tail is going to be sort of on the back of my shoulder, coming down my arm with the head under the owl kind of on top of my elbow. I really don't know how big he's making this thing but he seemed pretty stoked about it, which always scares me a little, ahahah





SunglassLove said:


> Nice adds ladies! I love them all.
> 
> Here's my fox that I never posted from a month or so back...
> 
> The flash makes these look so washed out here. I'll try and get better pictures. IRL the color is SO vibrant...



I haven't been here in a minute and just saw your post..

WOW! It turned out absolutely gorgeous... I love everything about it.. Your pieces are all so unique and beautiful...


----------



## Love4MK

I have one tattoo on my right wrist in memory of my dad and I'm itching to get another so bad, but I just don't know what I want.  I think the idea of getting another tattoo is what's really exciting.  I want the next one to mean just as much as the one I already have which is why I'm not rushing to get one.  Don't want a random tattoo that doesn't mean anything!

I'm currently kind of seeing this guy who has two full sleeves ... Mmmm!  So incredibly sexy!  He can have the sleeves.  I'll get the dainty tattoos, haha!


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> I haven't been here in a minute and just saw your post..
> 
> WOW! It turned out absolutely gorgeous... I love everything about it.. Your pieces are all so unique and beautiful...


 
Aww thanks! I couldn't be happier with how it turned out.  Took almost 6 hours to finish though, it was the longest I've ever sat.


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Aww thanks! I couldn't be happier with how it turned out.  Took almost 6 hours to finish though, it was the longest I've ever sat.



Wow 6 hours is definitely a long time to sit. :worthy:  But definitely worth it in the end I suppose to get it all done in 1 shot. It really came out lovely. 

I am dying for another but had to cancel my appointment due to my recent neck surgery. I have to wait until I'm healed which feels like never..


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> I am dying for another but had to cancel my appointment due to my recent neck surgery. I have to wait until I'm healed which feels like never..


 
Oh no!! What happened?? 

I'm going on vaca in a month, so I'm debating whether or not I want to go in and make my appointment for the day we come back to get more things added... I'm thinking yes but I don't want to have to worry about the $, on the other hand...


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Oh no!! What happened??
> 
> I'm going on vaca in a month, so I'm debating whether or not I want to go in and make my appointment for the day we come back to get more things added... I'm thinking yes but I don't want to have to worry about the $, on the other hand...



Car accident. I got rear ended.. 

My opinion is to make it for around a week or so after you get back. I'm sure when you come home after your vaca you'll kinda just want to chill and get back in the swing of things. 
Regardless of when you go I love you work and your pics... Have fun on your time off...


----------



## fufu

So many beautiful tattoos  

I gotten my first tattoo on my upper left back almost a month ago. It represents my name with wings symbolizing freedom.


----------



## mrs moulds

fufu said:


> So many beautiful tattoos
> 
> I gotten my first tattoo on my upper left back almost a month ago. It represents my name with wings symbolizing freedom.



Beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

keb7332 said:


> Here are my tattoos, all inked since last July:
> 
> First is my name in Japanese, done the day before my 35th birthday last July. This one is in the middle of my back, between my shoulder blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a blue butterfly that my sister drew for me, that I always intended on getting tattooed. It's on my right shoulder, and was done last Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I had my son's name in Hebrew tattooed on my left shoulder the same day I had the butterfly done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality; the swelling and cell phone camera doesn't quite do them justice.



Love each and everyone of your tattoos!


----------



## zeitgeist4

I just got this one, my second tattoo, on Thursday. It's a reminder to enjoy the present; learn from the past, but don't dwell on it; and plan for the future, but don't worry about it.


----------



## advokaitplm

Here's a picture of mine:


----------



## advokaitplm

zeitgeist4 said:


> I just got this one, my second tattoo, on Thursday. It's a reminder to enjoy the present; learn from the past, but don't dwell on it; and plan for the future, but don't worry about it.



It's beautiful! Love the symbolism as well!


----------



## caitlin1214

So I got this today. I wanted to finish the entire thing, but I had to tap out because I didn't realize how long it would take (or how expensive it would be). Plus it hurt like a mother.

Once this heals, I can make an appointment with the artist so she can finish the coloring. (Thank God the line work is all done!) 

The first one is unfinished.

The second (half of) one is to give you an idea of what a fully colored one will look like. There are three of them (with a Tudor rose in between each lion) going around the calf. 

The Tudor roses will look like this:






(Not the green stuff in the middle, but the yellow middle, white and red petals and outside leaves.)


I'm going to ask the artist to take a proper photo when it's fully finished.


----------



## SunglassLove

Nice work everyone!!!

I'm happier than a kid on Christmas, I just put down the deposit to finish up my half sleeve on Oct. 20th. Stay tuned.


----------



## Kimber7

If I got a tattoo it would be the most girly kind aka small, white ink, on my wrist, lol.


----------



## mrs moulds

One of the first tattoos I got over 10 years ago. I am thinking about getting her a tune up.


----------



## MJDaisy

I forgot to post my most recent tattoo. I got this done in July. I wanted  a "big" tattoo to go out with (about the size of 3 quarters). it's next to my fearless tattoo. This is probably my last one  it's big for me but I love it. it's a swallow.


----------



## mcb100

I really want another one, but my two tattoos that i have now both have strong meanings to them, and i don't want to get a tattoo just to get one, it'd have to have a meaning to me....right now there is no meaning haha but if the occasion or meaning came, i'd love to get a third one.


----------



## lula37

Prada Psycho said:


> I said something on another thread that got me wondering about you guys. Who here has one or more tattoos? Where are they? Why did you choose the design you chose? You can even post a picture, provided that the tattoo is in a, shall we say "PG-13" or under location.
> 
> I guess I get to go first again, since I'm starting this! Mine is on my right outside ankle. It's a violin that I first got 9 years ago. I took up the violin 12 years ago and always wanted a tattoo, so this was a natural choice for me. I was never very happy with the work the tattooist did, so back in May I finally got it re-done. Here's the new 'too. Ick! I hate this picture of my leg. It's not that big, just the effects of the close-up lens.
> 
> 
> hometown.aol.com/vyolin/images/2006_0521image00111.jpgI have 7 tattoos and they all have a signification, a special one. I always thought that you shouldn't do a tattoo just because you find it nice or beautiful orherwise one day you will get tired to look at it. But if your tattoo has a special story, made in a special moment of your life, this will not happen. And I thnik it is pretty important to make a tattoo in a part of the body you can easily hide, you never know what life holds in store !


----------



## lula37

I have 7 tattoos and they all have a signification, a special one. I always thought that you shouldn't do a tattoo just because you find it nice or beautiful orherwise one day you will get tired to look at it. But if your tattoo has a special story, made in a special moment of your life, this will not happen. And I thnik it is pretty important to make a tattoo in a part of the body you can easily hide, you never know what life holds in store !


----------



## slowlikehoney

I really want to get one for my 40th birthday coming up in November. The only thing that might hold me back is the $$$. 

This one would be my first, but I'm wanting a pretty large one.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

got my third session of my back in...couldn't handle the pain so I stopped. Did u guys know that getting tattooed on while on your period hurts ten times more?!?!


----------



## jaijai1012

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2345009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my third session of my back in...couldn't handle the pain so I stopped. Did u guys know that getting tattooed on while on your period hurts ten times more?!?!



How long was each session? I want to do something in the same area as you but on my right side


----------



## tinkerbell9785

Hey I have 4 tattoo's with the most recent being my most fav piece

http://instagram.com/p/dnRuMbxTrV/

Latest One

http://instagram.com/p/e0lpcLRTiT/

The one i kinda regret

http://instagram.com/p/e0lnsSxTiP/

Special One

and I have a Star which is just below Tinkerbell

xx


----------



## TaraP

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2345009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my third session of my back in...couldn't handle the pain so I stopped. Did u guys know that getting tattooed on while on your period hurts ten times more?!?!



Looks amazing.... Yes, totally learned that the hard way... Now I bring a xanax if it's that time...lol


----------



## SunglassLove

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2345009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my third session of my back in...couldn't handle the pain so I stopped. Did u guys know that getting tattooed on while on your period hurts ten times more?!?!


 

Looks amazing!

And I haven't had the pleasure of learning that yet, but thanks for the heads up. No bueno!


----------



## chicoleeta

Got this done a few days ago and  I'm in love!    But I'm sort of paranoid of my healing process..  Is it normal for the tattoo to feel irritated and almost like sunburned 3 days after?


----------



## jaijai1012

chicoleeta said:


> Got this done a few days ago and  I'm in love!    But I'm sort of paranoid of my healing process..  Is it normal for the tattoo to feel irritated and almost like sunburned 3 days after?



Keep slathering Aquaphor on it


----------



## TeamHutchens

My 4 kids and the original pictures 
On my right lower arm
	

		
			
		

		
	




My left arm is Alice in wonderland, the mad hatter and the late bunny 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my right arm didn't have the kids yet


----------



## MJDaisy

my boyfriend is getting me a new tattoo for Xmas  an anchor on my foot. it's going to be my first color tattoo and also the largest by far! can't wait to get it. I'm going in to talk to an artist on Monday


----------



## TeamHutchens

I'm wanting an anchor also.  Can't wait to see it


----------



## Xcouturelubb

I have four. Two small hardly-noticeable ones (quarter size). And two medium size. One is in the process of getting laseredddd. And this one is the "largest" peacock feather for many many personal reasons. But to sum it up, rebirth, freedom, pride , and beauty!!


----------



## Xcouturelubb

TeamHutchens said:


> View attachment 2394615
> 
> My 4 kids and the original pictures
> On my right lower arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2394622
> 
> 
> My left arm is Alice in wonderland, the mad hatter and the late bunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2394625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my right arm didn't have the kids yet
> View attachment 2394626
> View attachment 2394627




Omg your artist is dope. I love awesome art/ink amazing work!


----------



## TeamHutchens

Xcouturelubb said:


> Omg your artist is dope. I love awesome art/ink amazing work!




Thanks! The blk and gray is in Los Angeles and the color is I'm Tucson, and I live in North Carolina  doesn't make for frequent sessions, but I guess that is a good thing


----------



## ArmyWife12

My newest piece done last night. I love it! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TeamHutchens

ArmyWife12 said:


> My newest piece done last night. I love it! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2422711




Very nice


----------



## ArmyWife12

TeamHutchens said:


> Very nice




Thank you!


----------



## glitterpear83

ArmyWife12 said:


> My newest piece done last night. I love it! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2422711



Beautiful!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Cherry blossoms from a few months ago


----------



## TeamHutchens

Love cherry blossoms. So girlie


----------



## ArmyWife12

rynamyn said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

TeamHutchens said:


> Love cherry blossoms. So girlie




Yes, I love them! So delicate and feminine.


----------



## swee7bebe

Getting a cover up done today on my foot....so nervous since the top of my foot was the most painful one I have. Wish me luck...I'll post pics later.


----------



## TeamHutchens

swee7bebe said:


> Getting a cover up done today on my foot....so nervous since the top of my foot was the most painful one I have. Wish me luck...I'll post pics later.




Can't wait to see it


----------



## swee7bebe

Here it is  you can't even see the bird anymore...


----------



## chocochipjunkie

swee7bebe said:


> Here it is  you can't even see the bird anymore...




Beautiful! And amazing, you really can't see the bird!


----------



## TeamHutchens

swee7bebe said:


> Here it is  you can't even see the bird anymore...




Wow!! Crazy how you can't tell it was there nor that it is a cover up. Lots of color. Nice work


----------



## advokaitplm

Just scheduled my appointment for my second tattoo for this Friday, super excited for it (it's my Christmas present from my sister). Getting a design that incorporates a dagger and a feather; can't wait to come back and share with you all!

Anyone else getting tattoos soon?


----------



## TeamHutchens

Probably not until march when inkfest live comes to town.  One of my 2 artist comes over for that


----------



## Stacy_CC

@swee7bebe I love your tattoo!

I'm looking forward to get a moon tattoo. What do you think? Someone else got one?


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Stacy_CC said:


> @swee7bebe I love your tattoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to get a moon tattoo. What do you think? Someone else got one?




I do! Got it some time ago my first one


----------



## chocochipjunkie

chocochipjunkie said:


> I do! Got it some time ago my first one
> View attachment 2433331




Forgot to add I asked the artist to design something inspired by Starry Starry Night


----------



## ladyash

My sister and I are supposed to be getting matching antler wrist tattoos for our dad. The original plan was to get them on her birthday in November, but school kept her from being able to come spend the weekend. Now the plan is for my birthday in March. Our dad passed away the long weekend in May, so I was looking for something to do for him and my sister came up with the antler idea since he loved deer hunting. I loved the idea and then she suggested we do matching ones so that works for me! I was going to do something related to cars as he was a mechanic and loved cars just as much, but I found everything I wanted to do seemed too masculine for me to always have on display. I wanted something not too harsh since I'm fairly girly in how I dress, but have a masculine hair cut and quite a few piercings. I need to keep a balance of the two and prefer anything permanent to be a bit more on the girly side.


----------



## TeamHutchens

ladyash said:


> My sister and I are supposed to be getting matching antler wrist tattoos for our dad. The original plan was to get them on her birthday in November, but school kept her from being able to come spend the weekend. Now the plan is for my birthday in March. Our dad passed away the long weekend in May, so I was looking for something to do for him and my sister came up with the antler idea since he loved deer hunting. I loved the idea and then she suggested we do matching ones so that works for me! I was going to do something related to cars as he was a mechanic and loved cars just as much, but I found everything I wanted to do seemed too masculine for me to always have on display. I wanted something not too harsh since I'm fairly girly in how I dress, but have a masculine hair cut and quite a few piercings. I need to keep a balance of the two and prefer anything permanent to be a bit more on the girly side.




That sounds really cool. Can't wait to see it


----------



## chocochipjunkie

ladyash said:


> My sister and I are supposed to be getting matching antler wrist tattoos for our dad. The original plan was to get them on her birthday in November, but school kept her from being able to come spend the weekend. Now the plan is for my birthday in March. Our dad passed away the long weekend in May, so I was looking for something to do for him and my sister came up with the antler idea since he loved deer hunting. I loved the idea and then she suggested we do matching ones so that works for me! I was going to do something related to cars as he was a mechanic and loved cars just as much, but I found everything I wanted to do seemed too masculine for me to always have on display. I wanted something not too harsh since I'm fairly girly in how I dress, but have a masculine hair cut and quite a few piercings. I need to keep a balance of the two and prefer anything permanent to be a bit more on the girly side.




Love it! Can't wait to see it


----------



## ladyash

TeamHutchens said:


> That sounds really cool. Can't wait to see it





chocochipjunkie said:


> Love it! Can't wait to see it



I'm fairly obsessed and can't wait to get it done! Even though I hate needles with a passion and have been told countless times how badly wrist tattoos hurt. Two months left to wait! I've had the artist picked out since Halloween as her stuff is really fantastic. Her tumblr of work: http://taniazhang.tumblr.com/


----------



## MJDaisy

advokaitplm said:


> Just scheduled my appointment for my second tattoo for this Friday, super excited for it (it's my Christmas present from my sister). Getting a design that incorporates a dagger and a feather; can't wait to come back and share with you all!
> 
> Anyone else getting tattoos soon?



meee! my boyfriend is getting me a tattoo for xmas.

love the bird cover up, can't even tel it was there!


----------



## doctorsparkles

I always wanted a tattoo but end up talking myself out of it!!!  I've visited tattoo shops then end up never coming back!  I get scared!  But I have been wanting a butterfly tattoo for soooo long!!! If I still want it next year... I think I will do it!  They are so pretty!!!


----------



## DD101

I'm getting ready to get my second tattoo. It takes me such a long time to decide what to get, but I think I have it narrowed down. I hope to get it Monday.


----------



## TeamHutchens

DD101 said:


> I'm getting ready to get my second tattoo. It takes me such a long time to decide what to get, but I think I have it narrowed down. I hope to get it Monday.




Well what were your choices?


----------



## DD101

TeamHutchens said:


> Well what were your choices?


 
Oh, I guess I could have mentioned that!   I want something on my inner wrist on my left hand. I like the idea of having something written, that cannot be read/understood (by most people).  I have been looking at photos of Tibetan script, or print.....and it really appeals to me.

I'm going to get the word "strength" in Tibetan.  I cannot find the exact photo....I may have deleted it, but I did print it out for the artist to see and make a transfer of........but the below picture - it will look something like that, but it will be vertical.


----------



## TeamHutchens

DD101 said:


> Oh, I guess I could have mentioned that!   I want something on my inner wrist on my left hand. I like the idea of having something written, that cannot be read/understood (by most people).  I have been looking at photos of Tibetan script, or print.....and it really appeals to me.
> 
> I'm going to get the word "strength" in Tibetan.  I cannot find the exact photo....I may have deleted it, but I did print it out for the artist to see and make a transfer of........but the below picture - it will look something like that, but it will be vertical.




That looks very cool. I like that idea also. Can't wait to see it on you


----------



## DD101

TeamHutchens said:


> That looks very cool. I like that idea also. Can't wait to see it on you


 
I got it!!!!!!!  Here's a quick photo


----------



## Kansashalo

DD101 said:


> I got it!!!!!!!  Here's a quick photo




I love that.  Simple but very beautiful


----------



## TeamHutchens

DD101 said:


> I got it!!!!!!!  Here's a quick photo




Loving it!  Looks great


----------



## DD101

Kansashalo said:


> I love that.  Simple but very beautiful


 


TeamHutchens said:


> Loving it!  Looks great


 

Thanks! I'm just loving it


----------



## Meeka41

I just stumbled across this thread ....I doo Tatoo a whole lot of doo might I add and piercings which I take out for work but I loooooove them so but my kids hate them here's a pic of some of my piercings well the ones on my face&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## TeamHutchens

Meeka41 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread ....I doo Tatoo a whole lot of doo might I add and piercings which I take out for work but I loooooove them so but my kids hate them here's a pic of some of my piercings well the ones on my face&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444443




You rock them. I have a dermal by my eye that I have to put a bandage over at work   Then one on my chest which I don't cover and one behind my ear 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Had spider bites before but took it out


----------



## Meeka41

TeamHutchens said:


> You rock them. I have a dermal by my eye that I have to put a bandage over at work   Then one on my chest which I don't cover and one behind my ear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had spider bites before but took it out



Yours are cute I can't have any in my face that are permanent and I wear a lab jacket in gloves all day so I transform but I love them my ears are gaged out but what's funny is I'm afraid to get my ears pierced again


----------



## Jebo

Love this thread ! 

Got one little tattoo, it's a "J" .. It's the first letter of my dog's name .. 
And I've got an appointment in February for my second one, will be a big one on my thigh  

And piercings.. Huhu Got 6 on each ears, 2 in the neck, one on the wrist , 5 around my belly button and 3 on my chest ..


----------



## TeamHutchens

jebo said:


> love this thread !
> 
> Got one little tattoo, it's a "j" .. It's the first letter of my dog's name ..
> And i've got an appointment in february for my second one, will be a big one on my thigh
> 
> and piercings.. Huhu got 6 on each ears, 2 in the neck, one on the wrist , 5 around my belly button and 3 on my chest ..
> 
> View attachment 2446137
> View attachment 2446138




&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## glitterpear83

Neat to see all the piercings... Never knew some of those styles existed!  I have a couple tattoos & want more but never really got into piercings (beyond the ears)


----------



## Jebo

rynamyn said:


> Neat to see all the piercings... Never knew some of those styles existed!  I have a couple tattoos & want more but never really got into piercings (beyond the ears)




You can do whatever you want with Microdermals ( just one "diamond" ) .. And they generally heal better as normal surface piercing 

I personally began with piercings because it's easy to remove it .. And finally I didn't take any off .. 

But I do think way longer before getting tattooed &#128513;


----------



## glitterpear83

Jebo said:


> You can do whatever you want with Microdermals ( just one "diamond" ) .. And they generally heal better as normal surface piercing
> 
> I personally began with piercings because it's easy to remove it .. And finally I didn't take any off ..
> 
> But I do think way longer before getting tattooed &#128513;



I like the look of dermals!  It's really neat.  That's true that it's easier to remove than a tattoo!


----------



## Stacy_CC

DD101 said:


> I got it!!!!!!!  Here's a quick photo



Love the tattoo.

What do you all think about this dagger tattoo? Could it be done by a woman?


----------



## glitterpear83

Stacy_CC said:


> Love the tattoo.
> 
> What do you all think about this dagger tattoo? Could it be done by a woman?



I think so!  I don't think there's many tattoo types that can only be one gender.


----------



## Jebo

Stacy_CC said:


> Love the tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think about this dagger tattoo? Could it be done by a woman?




Maybe a women could do it more "feminin" .. But both men or women can do it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Stacy_CC said:


> Love the tattoo.
> 
> What do you all think about this dagger tattoo? Could it be done by a woman?



I love that - where would you put it?


----------



## TeamHutchens

As long as the tattoo has meaning to you it doesn't matter   But it would be just as good for a girl   Could do a pink handle or flames on it to girlify it


----------



## DD101

Stacy_CC said:


> Love the tattoo.
> 
> What do you all think about this dagger tattoo? Could it be done by a woman?


 
Thanks!

I like the dagger, and there are so many styles to choose from too. Just google "dagger tattoo" and click on images, you will see thousands of ideas and color ideas (if you want to do color).

Where on your body would you get this tattoo? And about how large would you want it to be?


----------



## Punkie

Here is mine. I plan on finishing the sleeve. Maybe with the lamp post from the narnia movie ? I was also thinking about adding a garden below it. Not sure yet. 

This tattoo has lots of meaning to me. Those words are from the bible from proverbs 31. The mirror that holds those words mean that when I look in the mirror I should see my worth. Something I have struggled previously.


----------



## TeamHutchens

Punkie said:


> View attachment 2450320
> 
> 
> Here is mine. I plan on finishing the sleeve. Maybe with the lamp post from the narnia movie ? I was also thinking about adding a garden below it. Not sure yet.
> 
> This tattoo has lots of meaning to me. Those words are from the bible from proverbs 31. The mirror that holds those words mean that when I look in the mirror I should see my worth. Something I have struggled previously.




That is a beautiful meaning!!! Love the mirror look


----------



## Punkie

TeamHutchens said:


> That is a beautiful meaning!!! Love the mirror look




Thank you !!


----------



## glitterpear83

Punkie said:


> View attachment 2450320
> 
> 
> Here is mine. I plan on finishing the sleeve. Maybe with the lamp post from the narnia movie ? I was also thinking about adding a garden below it. Not sure yet.
> 
> This tattoo has lots of meaning to me. Those words are from the bible from proverbs 31. The mirror that holds those words mean that when I look in the mirror I should see my worth. Something I have struggled previously.



Very pretty, I love the frame!


----------



## TaraP

Punkie said:


> View attachment 2450320
> 
> 
> Here is mine. I plan on finishing the sleeve. Maybe with the lamp post from the narnia movie ? I was also thinking about adding a garden below it. Not sure yet.
> 
> This tattoo has lots of meaning to me. Those words are from the bible from proverbs 31. The mirror that holds those words mean that when I look in the mirror I should see my worth. Something I have struggled previously.



Love this! It's beautiful and so are you...


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Almost done with my back piece!


----------



## TeamHutchens

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Almost done with my back piece!
> View attachment 2451878




Wow!! How many hrs do u have into it.  Looks great!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

TeamHutchens said:


> Wow!! How many hrs do u have into it.  Looks great!




I'm not sure but I've gone through about 4 sessions already?


----------



## TeamHutchens

kimchicecream said:


> Is it painful to remove a tatoo?




VERY!!! I can take pain pretty good but laser removal ouch. Then it blusters up if it is color. Black and gray not as bad   Feels like splatter when you are cooking bacon and it hits your skin


----------



## babemama

Awesome!!!
Mine one is"live for yourself,not for others"


----------



## elation

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Almost done with my back piece!
> View attachment 2451878




Wow! This is so beautiful! The lines and the shading and the color and and the placement and everything.. beautiful tattoo!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

It's finally done &#128522;


----------



## slowlikehoney

LV BarbieDoll said:


> It's finally done &#128522;
> View attachment 2464208




Oh wow! It's so beautiful! Jealous!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

LV BarbieDoll said:


> It's finally done &#128522;
> View attachment 2464208




Wow! Looks great


----------



## Jebo

LV BarbieDoll said:


> It's finally done &#128522;
> View attachment 2464208




Woow, congrats it's really beautiful !


----------



## MJDaisy

I got tattoo number 8 today!! my biggest by far and my first color. It took an hour and a half and hurt like hell! but I love it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




this pic was taken while I was still in the chair. my foot got really swollen!


----------



## glitterpear83

MJDaisy said:


> I got tattoo number 8 today!! my biggest by far and my first color. It took an hour and a half and hurt like hell! but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467339
> 
> 
> this pic was taken while I was still in the chair. my foot got really swollen!



Super cute, I love the colours!


----------



## TeamHutchens

MJDaisy said:


> I got tattoo number 8 today!! my biggest by far and my first color. It took an hour and a half and hurt like hell! but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467339
> 
> 
> this pic was taken while I was still in the chair. my foot got really swollen!




Love it!! I want an anchor next


----------



## DD101

MJDaisy said:


> I got tattoo number 8 today!! my biggest by far and my first color. It took an hour and a half and hurt like hell! but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467339
> 
> 
> this pic was taken while I was still in the chair. my foot got really swollen!


 
I love this!  The colors look great.....very nice.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i only have one and i would never get any other ones simply bc i dont like tatoos on myself however i do have my husbands name on my lower neck


----------



## DD101

MJDaisy said:


> I got tattoo number 8 today!! my biggest by far and my first color. It took an hour and a half and hurt like hell! but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467339
> 
> 
> this pic was taken while I was still in the chair. my foot got really swollen!


 
What is the tattoo on the side of your foot, what does it say?  Did it hurt to get text in that area?

That anchor is really stunning!


----------



## MJDaisy

DD101 said:


> What is the tattoo on the side of your foot, what does it say?  Did it hurt to get text in that area?
> 
> That anchor is really stunning!



Thank you DD101. My quote tattoo says "Explore. Dream. Discover." from the mark twain quote. It was my very first tattoo. It didn't hurt at all. Honestly though I wish I had gotten it higher on my foot, it is so low that it rubs and fades and looks more blue than black. I think if you got a tattoo on the side of your foot that you should just do it a bit higher up on the foot. But if you're thinking about getting a tatoo there just ask the artist and they will tell you where it should go without too much rubbing!!


----------



## DD101

MJDaisy said:


> Thank you DD101. My quote tattoo says "Explore. Dream. Discover." from the mark twain quote. It was my very first tattoo. It didn't hurt at all. Honestly though I wish I had gotten it higher on my foot, it is so low that it rubs and fades and looks more blue than black. I think if you got a tattoo on the side of your foot that you should just do it a bit higher up on the foot. But if you're thinking about getting a tatoo there just ask the artist and they will tell you where it should go without too much rubbing!!


 
Interesting. I didn't realize it could fade from rubbing. But it makes perfect sense. Love the quote too. Nice to know it did not hurt. My first wrist tattoo (horizontal) hurt only in the center. My second wrist tattoo (opposite wrist) vertical, didn't hurt one bit. Not one bit.

I do want to get something on my foot, I just don't know what. I also try to pace myself...LOL. Otherwise I'd have a million of them!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

DD101 said:


> Interesting. I didn't realize it could fade from rubbing. But it makes perfect sense. Love the quote too. Nice to know it did not hurt. My first wrist tattoo (horizontal) hurt only in the center. My second wrist tattoo (opposite wrist) vertical, didn't hurt one bit. Not one bit.
> 
> I do want to get something on my foot, I just don't know what. I also try to pace myself...LOL. Otherwise I'd have a million of them!!!!



you have more self control than me! I have gotten 8 in the past 3 years


----------



## DD101

MJDaisy said:


> you have more self control than me! I have gotten 8 in the past 3 years


 
Well, I can see how that is easy to do


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

None for me. It's just not my thing. Most of my friends have them, though, and want more. As long as they have some kind of a personal meaning to the person receiving them, I see nothing wrong with them. It's when people get something like a tribal armband tattoo that I ask questions, lol


----------



## TeamHutchens

sparkle_n_shine said:


> None for me. It's just not my thing. Most of my friends have them, though, and want more. As long as they have some kind of a personal meaning to the person receiving them, I see nothing wrong with them. It's when people get something like a tribal armband tattoo that I ask questions, lol




Tribal  smh.  Maybe back in the day it could of had some kind of meaning but getting one today does have to make me think too. And thing is some shops still have that on their boards. Ugh


----------



## mrs moulds

LV BarbieDoll said:


> It's finally done &#128522;
> View attachment 2464208



Amazing!!!!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Now that my backs's done, I got my other thigh done. My right thigh is for my dad and I finally got something on my left thigh for my mom...



My mom is an addicted gambler, so I got the queen and ace of hearts so it adds up to 21 (blackjack). Orchids because they're her favorite flowers and her lip print. This is for her, simply because she's the queen of my heart! 



This is what I have on my other thigh!


----------



## TeamHutchens

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Now that my backs's done, I got my other thigh done. My right thigh is for my dad and I finally got something on my left thigh for my mom...
> 
> View attachment 2471827
> 
> My mom is an addicted gambler, so I got the queen and ace of hearts so it adds up to 21 (blackjack). Orchids because they're her favorite flowers and her lip print. This is for her, simply because she's the queen of my heart!
> 
> View attachment 2471828
> 
> This is what I have on my other thigh!




Getting it in color?


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

TeamHutchens said:


> Getting it in color?




Yes, next session will be coloring


----------



## elation

MJDaisy said:


> I got tattoo number 8 today!! my biggest by far and my first color. It took an hour and a half and hurt like hell! but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467339
> 
> 
> this pic was taken while I was still in the chair. my foot got really swollen!




Love your anchor tattoo!


----------



## Espinosa

I got my first tattoo a few weeks ago, I'm a huge Tolkien fan. So it just seemed fitting. Its a quote from the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## TeamHutchens

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Yes, next session will be coloring




Can't wait to see it finished. I bet it is going to look amazing


----------



## MJDaisy

Espinosa said:


> I got my first tattoo a few weeks ago, I'm a huge Tolkien fan. So it just seemed fitting. Its a quote from the Fellowship of the Ring.



love this! what is the quote? I love LotR!

PS thanks for all the positive feedback on my anchor everyone. I am loving it!


----------



## Espinosa

MJDaisy said:


> love this! what is the quote? I love LotR!
> 
> PS thanks for all the positive feedback on my anchor everyone. I am loving it!



Thanks MJ! It means "Not all those who wander are lost." I want to get another one of the verses done, but in Cirth runes......geez I'm a nerd. lol


----------



## TeamHutchens

Espinosa said:


> Thanks MJ! It means "Not all those who wander are lost." I want to get another one of the verses done, but in Cirth runes......geez I'm a nerd. lol




It's cool when only a couple people might understand what it means by looking at it


----------



## JenniferPaulson

I want one! I need to get over my phobia of needles though. If I ever have the chance I want to have a dragon tattooed on my left hip.


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm sad to report my anchor tattoo on my foot is infected  I am so sad. I cleaned it thoroughly and kept the cream on it. I have 8 tattoos and have never had an infection. The ironic thing is the artist who did this tattoo was the cleanest I've ever been to, he even wore scrubs during the tattoo.

I went to the doctor this morning and got prescribed two antibiotics and am on bedrest for a week. Thank goodness I am currently able to stay in bed that long!!! It kills to walk! I am using crutches. 

Has anyone else had experience with an infected tattoo? My ankle is swollen to 3x the side and the foot is hot to the touch...but luckily no pus or signs of infection on the actual tattoo itself. Fingers crossed for a healthy healing.


----------



## Meeka41

Wow I hope it gets better I have a big skull on my foot no problems a lot of my body is tattooed I have never had that happen I hope you get well and a speedy recovery...


----------



## TeamHutchens

MJDaisy said:


> I'm sad to report my anchor tattoo on my foot is infected  I am so sad. I cleaned it thoroughly and kept the cream on it. I have 8 tattoos and have never had an infection. The ironic thing is the artist who did this tattoo was the cleanest I've ever been to, he even wore scrubs during the tattoo.
> 
> I went to the doctor this morning and got prescribed two antibiotics and am on bedrest for a week. Thank goodness I am currently able to stay in bed that long!!! It kills to walk! I am using crutches.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with an infected tattoo? My ankle is swollen to 3x the side and the foot is hot to the touch...but luckily no pus or signs of infection on the actual tattoo itself. Fingers crossed for a healthy healing.




Oh wow  no I have around 15-20 and even had laser and no infection thank god. I have some on my foot but small  but with all the bending there it doesn't surprise me. So sorry!


----------



## ladyash

Have you been wearing socks/shoes? It could be from that if you have needed to wear anything closed over top of it for a prolonged period of time. While on bed rest try to keep your foot elevated higher than the rest of you it will mostly likely feel better and should help with the swelling.


----------



## MJDaisy

ladyash said:


> Have you been wearing socks/shoes? It could be from that if you have needed to wear anything closed over top of it for a prolonged period of time. While on bed rest try to keep your foot elevated higher than the rest of you it will mostly likely feel better and should help with the swelling.




thanks lady ash! no shoes at all except for ballet flats that did not touch the tattoo. I haven't even been on my feet much with the exception of an hour trip to the grocery store 5 days after it happened. Seems like it was a freak infection. I also think the artist may have gone really deep with the needle into the foot. The skin around the entire outline of the tattoo is bruised really badly underneath  

I'm still in bed and in pain but luckily the redness is going down  and the antibiotics seem to be working well. I also have my amazing fiancé who has been bringing me food and giving me back rubs and taking care of me


----------



## Stacy_CC

Hello!
No tattoos? In the last couple of days I got excited about a new tattoo I want to research more about. A peace sign tattoo.

I researched pictures on various websites. I love the meaning, but something is holding me back. Anyone has a peace sign tattoo? Any pictures? Some placement ideas? Thanks!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Got my left thigh piece finished last night. Picture was taken right after it was done...


----------



## TeamHutchens

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Got my left thigh piece finished last night. Picture was taken right after it was done...
> 
> View attachment 2507974




Awesome  great job


----------



## advokaitplm

Your tattoos are awesome! I really like your koi backpiece but the color on the cards one really make it pop!

I'm about to go get one drawn up and hopefully started in the next few months, I want an entire side piece of a kraken


----------



## Bag Fetish

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Now that my backs's done, I got my other thigh done. My right thigh is for my dad and I finally got something on my left thigh for my mom...
> 
> View attachment 2471827
> 
> My mom is an addicted gambler, so I got the queen and ace of hearts so it adds up to 21 (blackjack). Orchids because they're her favorite flowers and her lip print. This is for her, simply because she's the queen of my heart!
> 
> View attachment 2471828
> 
> This is what I have on my other thigh!


what is the meaning behind the one for your father ?

love  your idea for your moms ..


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Bag Fetish said:


> what is the meaning behind the one for your father ?
> 
> 
> 
> love  your idea for your moms ..




My father put our family through hell and back. But no matter what he's done, I will always be daddy's little girl. The gun symbolizes the strength I've gained throughout it all and it also symbolizes my dad's personality.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Here's what it looks like healed up


----------



## ArmyWife12

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2572707
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like healed up



Very pretty!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Here is my new one! It's my first traditional tattoo.


----------



## Bag Fetish

LV BarbieDoll said:


> My father put our family through hell and back. But no matter what he's done, I will always be daddy's little girl. The gun symbolizes the strength I've gained throughout it all and it also symbolizes my dad's personality.



Thank you for reply.. I didnt mean to pry. Thank you again for tell us what it means. Tattoo's are so personal..


----------



## Purse Freak 323

For those of you with hip tattoos, how was the healing process? Are you able to wear underwear/jeans that are too tight during the healing process? I'm really wanting two watercolor roses on my hip. I've always loved roses. Just concerned about the after care since it's in an area that gets a lot contact with clothes and etc.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I have only one tattoo and it took me 48 years to get it, which was 2 years ago  I knew if I ever got a tattoo it had to be something very meaningful and also unique to me. 

Mine was inspired by how important it is to enjoy each day because tomorrow is never promised. I've seen too many lives cut way too soon, and it reinforced the fact none of us are immortal, and none of us  know what the future holds.  All we truly have is now! Also, why it's important to follow our dreams rather than live in fear (of failure/the unknown) or with regrets later on. It can be a little scary 'going for it', but it's also extremely exhilarating pursuing the things we really want to do! 

The wording based on my tattoo, 'Be Here Now', came from a soon to be released documentary about the phenomenal actor, Andy Whitfield, the star of Showtime's 'Spartacus' who tragically passed away of cancer at 39 in 2011. He left behind a wife and 2 young children. This gorgeous & very healthy appearing man was suddenly struck down in the prime of his life. He and his wife, Vashti, each got tattoos while he was going through his second treatment with the saying, 'Be Here Now'. Anyhow, I was so touched by their story and the importance of enjoying today as much as you can, I decided this would be my tattoo. But it still had to be 'mine' and unique. I had a Professor who is a Cherokee Language expert translate 'Be Here Now' into Cherokee, which is part of my ancestry. It's a constant reminder to myself to do something enjoyable everyday and to live my dreams! 

Sorry this is long, but I wanted to share my story behind my tattoo. I love hearing the special meaning or story behind tattoos  Here it is!


----------



## Baileylouise

That is really beautiful and such an inspiring backstory about the actor.


----------



## itsmeL007

girlsnstilletos said:


> I have only one tattoo and it took me 48 years to get it, which was 2 years ago  I knew if I ever got a tattoo it had to be something very meaningful and also unique to me.
> 
> Mine was inspired by how important it is to enjoy each day because tomorrow is never promised. I've seen too many lives cut way too soon, and it reinforced the fact none of us are immortal, and none of us  know what the future holds.  All we truly have is now! Also, why it's important to follow our dreams rather than live in fear (of failure/the unknown) or with regrets later on. It can be a little scary 'going for it', but it's also extremely exhilarating pursuing the things we really want to do!
> 
> The wording based on my tattoo, 'Be Here Now', came from a soon to be released documentary about the phenomenal actor, Andy Whitfield
> 
> Sorry this is long, but I wanted to share my story behind my tattoo. I love hearing the special meaning or story behind tattoos  Here it is!





Loved reading your backstory.........made me smile!!!


----------



## itsmeL007

LV BarbieDoll said:


> It's finally done &#128522;
> View attachment 2464208




Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## crystal-d

ArmyWife12 said:


> Here is my new one! It's my first traditional tattoo.




Awesome


----------



## ArmyWife12

crystal-d said:


> Awesome



Thank you!


----------



## Espinosa

Hi ladies,

So  I just booked a session to get my second tattoo, on my birthday. Its going to be another Lord of The Rings one  I want to have it somewhere close to my collarbone. And, just need an opinion or 2. Or advice.

These are the 2 placements I had in mind.


----------



## kirsten

I am getting tattooed on June 1st. My second tattoo but I got my one and only (which is quite large on my lower back) 10+ years ago. So excited!


----------



## MJDaisy

bump! love this thread.


----------



## i love louie

Espinosa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So  I just booked a session to get my second tattoo, on my birthday. Its going to be another Lord of The Rings one  I want to have it somewhere close to my collarbone. And, just need an opinion or 2. Or advice.
> 
> These are the 2 placements I had in mind.


 did you get it yet? I like the placement of the second one better.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

ColdSteel said:


> Got my safety pins! Yahoo!




I love this! Very creative and cool


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Working on extending my half sleeve into a full sleeve.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll




----------



## swee7bebe

My best friend's mom (who also happens to be my mom's best friend) passed away last Monday. She was fighting breast cancer for the last 6 years and had a lot of other medical conditions...kidney failure, open heart surgery...she was still a young 67. I was thinking of getting something in her memory when my friend called me asking what would be a good tattoo for her mom. We both got yellow roses because yellow was her favorite color and there were yellow roses everywhere at her funeral. Mine is on the right, just the one rose. My friend got two roses with a caduceus in the middle. The caduceus represents her mom's love of her job as a nurse, life, honor, protection, wisdom, and transformation.


----------



## Meeka41

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2643866
> 
> 
> My best friend's mom (who also happens to be my mom's best friend) passed away last Monday. She was fighting breast cancer for the last 6 years and had a lot of other medical conditions...kidney failure, open heart surgery...she was still a young 67. I was thinking of getting something in her memory when my friend called me asking what would be a good tattoo for her mom. We both got yellow roses because yellow was her favorite color and there were yellow roses everywhere at her funeral. Mine is on the right, just the one rose. My friend got two roses with a caduceus in the middle. The caduceus represents her mom's love of her job as a nurse, life, honor, protection, wisdom, and transformation.




That is so nice to represent her rebirth like that....&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## ArmyWife12

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Working on extending my half sleeve into a full sleeve.








LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2643796



Awesome!  Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!


----------



## DD101

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2643796




Beautiful!   Do you think you might do a sleeve on the other arm? Or just keep it at one arm......


----------



## DD101

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2643866
> 
> 
> My best friend's mom (who also happens to be my mom's best friend) passed away last Monday. She was fighting breast cancer for the last 6 years and had a lot of other medical conditions...kidney failure, open heart surgery...she was still a young 67. I was thinking of getting something in her memory when my friend called me asking what would be a good tattoo for her mom. We both got yellow roses because yellow was her favorite color and there were yellow roses everywhere at her funeral. Mine is on the right, just the one rose. My friend got two roses with a caduceus in the middle. The caduceus represents her mom's love of her job as a nurse, life, honor, protection, wisdom, and transformation.




I love both of these!  The roses came out great...the caduceus too!


----------



## Espinosa

i love louie said:


> did you get it yet? I like the placement of the second one better.



July 5th! so about 3 weeks left. I actually might change the placement to start at my wrist bone, that runs the length of my arm.


----------



## i love louie

Espinosa said:


> July 5th! so about 3 weeks left. I actually might change the placement to start at my wrist bone, that runs the length of my arm.



Ohh!!! That sounds really cool!! I think that's a great idea girl! Cant wait to see it! Good luck


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

ArmyWife12 said:


> Awesome!  Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!



I think I'm going to keep my other arm untouched. Well, actually, I have a crown on my forearm with a quote that says "together forever, never apart" and my sister has a matching crown on her forearm and her half of the quote says "maybe in distance, but never in heart". I live in Oregon while she lives in California.


----------



## ArmyWife12

LV BarbieDoll said:


> I think I'm going to keep my other arm untouched. Well, actually, I have a crown on my forearm with a quote that says "together forever, never apart" and my sister has a matching crown on her forearm and her half of the quote says "maybe in distance, but never in heart". I live in Oregon while she lives in California.



Very cool! I'm wanting a sleeve but I need to narrow it down more of what theme I want for it.


----------



## MJDaisy

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2643866
> 
> 
> My best friend's mom (who also happens to be my mom's best friend) passed away last Monday. She was fighting breast cancer for the last 6 years and had a lot of other medical conditions...kidney failure, open heart surgery...she was still a young 67. I was thinking of getting something in her memory when my friend called me asking what would be a good tattoo for her mom. We both got yellow roses because yellow was her favorite color and there were yellow roses everywhere at her funeral. Mine is on the right, just the one rose. My friend got two roses with a caduceus in the middle. The caduceus represents her mom's love of her job as a nurse, life, honor, protection, wisdom, and transformation.



gorgeous tattoos. love the sentiment as well.


----------



## coachluvver

My newest additions


----------



## Purse Freak 323

coachluvver said:


> My newest additions
> 
> View attachment 2656684



Love these!


----------



## mcb100

I like Demi Lavato's swallows. I wish I could find a close up picture of them. I wouldn't want her whole tattoo, just one tiny swallow on me with a quote, and I like the way hers are done lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

Had this cover up done yesterday... Couldn't be happier 

No longer have the visual reminder..


----------



## steenface

I currently have two... my newest one was done almost a year ago.  It's a rose on my inner right wrist: http://instagram.com/p/cTNUT2QXnu/

Not a great pic but my first tattoo was done about 5 years ago; it's a koi fish Pisces: http://instagram.com/p/lkuKrhQXph/

I have at least two more planned... :ninja:


----------



## SunglassLove

It's been a while!!! I have lots of new ink on me  but just got this done Saturday at the Body Art Expo in Chicago by Pat Patterson... aaaand I'm in love with it  He's a great dude to get work done by!


----------



## coachluvver

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Love these!





Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

SunglassLove said:


> It's been a while!!! I have lots of new ink on me  but just got this done Saturday at the Body Art Expo in Chicago by Pat Patterson... aaaand I'm in love with it  He's a great dude to get work done by!



Pretty color!

I just finished my Mucha tattoo last weekend with the talented Em Scott at Under the Gun in East Hollywood. 

I'm super happy with it and can't wait to see it healed.


----------



## JetSetGo!

My first one is on my wrist and is taken from a card my dad signed to me once. I called him Pop. He had spectacular handwriting as he was an architect. It keeps him close to me all the time.

This was done by Jim Sylvia at Unbreakable in Studio City. Talk about using a pro tool for a minor job.


----------



## JetSetGo!

My second was done by Em Scott at Under the Gun (LA). 

Em is a pro. She is no-nonsense, no attitude, and can do anything.

I love that wolves howl to find each other. I see these as symbolic of my husband and me and my beloved two pups.


----------



## itsmeL007

JetSetGo! said:


> My first one is on my wrist and is taken from a card my dad signed to me once. I called him Pop. He had spectacular handwriting as he was an architect. It keeps him close to me all the time.
> 
> This was done by Jim Sylvia at Unbreakable in Studio City. Talk about using a pro tool for a minor job.



Love it........awwwww


----------



## slowlikehoney

JetSetGo! said:


> Pretty color!
> 
> I just finished my Mucha tattoo last weekend with the talented Em Scott at Under the Gun in East Hollywood.
> 
> I'm super happy with it and can't wait to see it healed.




Love this one! So gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

itsmeL007 said:


> Love it........awwwww





slowlikehoney said:


> Love this one! So gorgeous!




Thank you. XO


----------



## Espinosa

My second LOTR tattoo. It's means " From the ashes a fire shall be woken."


----------



## JetSetGo!

Espinosa said:


> My second LOTR tattoo. It's means " From the ashes a fire shall be woken."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676998



Lovely! Admittedly, I had to Google LOTR to figure out what you meant! HA!


----------



## MJDaisy

LOVE all the ink!! i have 8 tattoos...am contemplating #9 but am scared after an unfortunate infected foot tattoo (#8)


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Got these new additions last night at Purple Panther tattoo in Hollywood, CA. I had the cross for a couple of years, but it need some touching up. All are about a quarter size. Thinking about getting two roses with pearls on my hip in September...


----------



## MJDaisy

got a new tattoo yesterday! I recently moved to a different continent and love the "home is just a plane ride away" sentiment. I also love to travel 



the woman doing it didn't speak any English which made me super nervous but the receptionist translated. she did a great job, it's just what I wanted. they used a new type of needle too. it's almost silent and i swear I could barely feel a thing. It didn't hurt at all! no wincing. best tattoo needle yet


----------



## Blyen

Just got this done...let's just say it hurts


----------



## wifeyb

Love the plane!! and the cherry blossom is awesome too!


----------



## wifeyb

SunglassLove said:


> It's been a while!!! I have lots of new ink on me  but just got this done Saturday at the Body Art Expo in Chicago by Pat Patterson... aaaand I'm in love with it  He's a great dude to get work done by!




Looooove love this!!! The color and style is amazzzzzing. I have a heart one too! Pics to come!


----------



## wifeyb

my heart on my sleeve


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Got these new additions last night at Purple Panther tattoo in Hollywood, CA. I had the cross for a couple of years, but it need some touching up. All are about a quarter size. Thinking about getting two roses with pearls on my hip in September...





MJDaisy said:


> got a new tattoo yesterday! I recently moved to a different continent and love the "home is just a plane ride away" sentiment. I also love to travel
> View attachment 2695324
> 
> 
> the woman doing it didn't speak any English which made me super nervous but the receptionist translated. she did a great job, it's just what I wanted. they used a new type of needle too. it's almost silent and i swear I could barely feel a thing. It didn't hurt at all! no wincing. best tattoo needle yet




Love thee little guys!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Blyen said:


> Just got this done...let's just say it hurts



Oooouchie on the ribs! It was worth it though because it's pretty!



wifeyb said:


> View attachment 2698773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my heart on my sleeve



Great colors! Congrats!


----------



## itsmeL007

Very pretty!!


----------



## floridasun8

Hi all...need some advise.  I currently have 2 tattoos...one on my chest right above my left breast and another on my left ankle.  Neither were that painful, just a bit uncomfortable, so of course considering where these are located and the amount of discomfort, I need some advise on my next one.

I would love to get one on my right foot, that would sit lengthwise right along where the top of a pair of heels would sit, but I've heard horror stories about the pain that foot tattoos can bring.  The other option was to either get it along my right side or right underneath my right breast on the side.   The pic below that I found on the internet is pretty much exactly what I want and one of the placements I'm considering.   For those that have had foot tattoos and/or tattoos on their side, what do you think is better?  I would love to do my foot since you can see it pretty much all the time, but I have been kinda scared off due to doe of these pain stories  LOL

Also, I want a white ink tattoo.  I think they look really cool and I like the fact that they are not too noticeable unless you look closely.   Has anyone had experience with white ink?

Thanks all!


----------



## itsmeL007

Love this thread!!

.....tattoo selfies.........not good at them at all sorry! !

 ...the ladybug is for our daughter that we lost...

alis volat propriis "she flies with her own wings" 

I have a really BAD sweet tooth....hence the cupcakes and treats! 

I will eventually have my half sleeve (started this year) completed and  tied into my back (OLD artwork) it's almost complete as well! I will try to get someone to take better pictures.

    ~L


----------



## itsmeL007

Heyhey!! 

I wanted a white ink tattoo and my tattoo artist told me that it would fade and go away very quickly. Maybe that is just because of my skin tone I don't know....
I have my back almost completely finished and I would rather tattoo my side's than my foot ever again....lol I started my foot and I am DONE. I thought I took pain well.....child birth drug free even with being induced! ! 

Maybe I am just getting old....I got my tragus pierced yesterday hurt like he'll and almost passed out?!?!? I also got my rook done but it wasn't bad at all really.


----------



## nikimenz

I got a sak yant of june this year in Toronto of the hah taew!

I'm half thai and was born in bangkok so I wanted to get a tattoo to celebrate that.
The hah taew is a blessing. 
I have it on the left shoulder. 
I got it with a sak yant method which is being stabbed repeatedly with a sharpened bamboo stick.


----------



## Espinosa

nikimenz said:


> I got a sak yant of june this year in Toronto of the hah taew!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm half thai and was born in bangkok so I wanted to get a tattoo to celebrate that.
> 
> The hah taew is a blessing.
> 
> I have it on the left shoulder.
> 
> I got it with a sak yant method which is being stabbed repeatedly with a sharpened bamboo stick.




I love this! How long did it take?


----------



## nikimenz

Espinosa said:


> I love this! How long did it take?



Thanks 
About 45 minutes - an hour


----------



## sally.m

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2643796



gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

itsmeL007 said:


> Love this thread!!
> 
> .....tattoo selfies.........not good at them at all sorry! !
> 
> ...the ladybug is for our daughter that we lost...
> 
> alis volat propriis "she flies with her own wings"
> 
> I have a really BAD sweet tooth....hence the cupcakes and treats!
> 
> I will eventually have my half sleeve (started this year) completed and  tied into my back (OLD artwork) it's almost complete as well! I will try to get someone to take better pictures.
> 
> ~L



So nice, thanks for sharing! Love knowing all the meanings.


----------



## JetSetGo!

itsmeL007 said:


> Heyhey!!
> 
> I wanted a white ink tattoo and my tattoo artist told me that it would fade and go away very quickly. Maybe that is just because of my skin tone I don't know....
> I have my back almost completely finished and I would rather tattoo my side's than my foot ever again....lol I started my foot and I am DONE. I thought I took pain well.....child birth drug free even with being induced! !
> 
> Maybe I am just getting old....I got my tragus pierced yesterday hurt like he'll and almost passed out?!?!? I also got my rook done but it wasn't bad at all really.




It turned out great. I think one session can really differ from the next depending on your monthly cycle or other things happening within. My shoulder took three sessions and while the first and third were painful (I mean, it is a tattoo!), but the second sitting was absolutely awful. It hurt so much. 

About white tats, I've heard they yellow over time too. They are not recommended by tattoo artists. I totally get the desire, since they are subtle, but I think it's better to commit and get the real deal. Also they can end up looking like scars, which is not my thing.


----------



## fancy2212

I would share my tattoos but I'm deathly afraid of copy cats lol


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Finished product of my full sleeve &#128522;


----------



## ArmyWife12

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2748274
> 
> Finished product of my full sleeve &#128522;



It looks great! I love the colors


----------



## fancy2212

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2748274
> 
> Finished product of my full sleeve &#128522;




Love it!!


----------



## ScottyGal

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2748274
> 
> Finished product of my full sleeve &#128522;



Love this! Also you are so pretty!


----------



## keb7332

About a month ago I got my first foot tattoo, two kitty prints for cats that we have loved. One of the kitties passed away last year, and the other kitty lives with us now. The foot definitely hurt more than my other tattoos, but I made it through. I believe that brings my total tattoo count up to 5.


----------



## pinkpeer

LV BarbieDoll said:


> View attachment 2748274
> 
> Finished product of my full sleeve &#128522;



I think I have a girl crush on you! Lol


----------



## SunglassLove

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Finished product of my full sleeve &#128522;



Gorgeous!!!




I just finished up this addition to my sleeve...


----------



## TaraP

SunglassLove said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished up this addition to my sleeve...



Love it!! You really have some amazing work done. Wish I could go to your artist.


----------



## SunglassLove

TaraP said:


> Love it!! You really have some amazing work done. Wish I could go to your artist.





I left him behind!! :'(  I moved from Chicago to Florida, so now I can only get tattooed by him when I go home to visit. I have a Dec. appointment booked, but not for my arm, for a voodoo doll on my ribs. 


My mom was severely offended that I was more distraught about leaving my tattoo artist and shop behind, than my family hehe


However, I'm stopping into TJ Hal's shop tomorrow to have a chat about a crow tattoo. Stay tuned!


----------



## Meeka41

Just got my knuckles done...well both hands but I'm taking the pic&#128563;


----------



## zeitgeist4

I don't think I ever shared this Sailor Jerry hula girl I got done in Honolulu in March.


----------



## Brinasmom99

I have 7 and I totally regret 3 of them!!!


----------



## myown

^lol. which ones?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I just got one representing the 5 family members I lost this month.


----------



## itsmeL007

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just got one representing the 5 family members I lost this month.



....post a pic!   (((((hugs))))))


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

itsmeL007 said:


> ....post a pic!   (((((hugs))))))




For some reason I'm unable to post pics. It's kind of cliche but I found it very befitting of what I wanted to represent. I got a dandelion being blown into 5 silhouette doves. I love it! I have 10 total, I think I'm done!


----------



## 83sunny67

If I say, I had my eyelines tattooed, is it out of point of this thread?


----------



## Meeka41

I thought instead of posting all my tattoos I would like to show my ears I finally reached the size I wanted


----------



## TaraP

*Hi guys! It's been a while since I could contribute to this thread.. 

I just started this piece and can not wait to finish it...*


----------



## itsmeL007

TaraP said:


> *Hi guys! It's been a while since I could contribute to this thread..
> 
> I just started this piece and can not wait to finish it...*



Very nice!!


----------



## TaraP

itsmeL007 said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks!


----------



## DD101

TaraP said:


> *Hi guys! It's been a while since I could contribute to this thread.. *
> 
> *I just started this piece and can not wait to finish it...*


 

Wow, beautiful work!!!!  Very real looking.....just amazing!!!   Will you get the other flowers filled in/colored in?


----------



## TaraP

DD101 said:


> Wow, beautiful work!!!!  Very real looking.....just amazing!!!   Will you get the other flowers filled in/colored in?



Thank you so much! 

Yes, they will be filled in. We ran out of time. This session was 5 hours. 

I have an appointment at the end of January to finish...


----------



## DD101

TaraP said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Yes, they will be filled in. We ran out of time. This session was 5 hours.
> 
> I have an appointment at the end of January to finish...


 


Wow 5 hours!!!  I cannot imagine sitting for that long.....good for you! Can't wait to see it all done......


----------



## TaraP

DD101 said:


> Wow 5 hours!!!  I cannot imagine sitting for that long.....good for you! Can't wait to see it all done......



Yeah, I was kinda freaking out about it but it didn't turn out to be _that_ bad. 

I'll definitely post pics when it's done.

Thanks!


----------



## DD101

TaraP said:


> Yeah, I was kinda freaking out about it but it didn't turn out to be _that_ bad.
> 
> I'll definitely post pics when it's done.
> 
> Thanks!




Cool, can't wait to see it all finished up!


----------



## kenseysimone

I have a little one on the side of my arm - and I love it. It's my maiden name in my grandmother's handwriting.


----------



## juicyincouture

I have three: 1 ankh representing eternal life, 1 eye of horus for protection (I got it after a nasty accident and felt like I was protected by a higher power), and a butterfly which I got on a whim at 18. I would like to cover up the last one though, its annoying.


----------



## juicyincouture

kenseysimone said:


> I have a little one on the side of my arm - and I love it. It's my maiden name in my grandmother's handwriting.
> 
> View attachment 2851282



Very simple and chic. Lovely


----------



## TaraP

kenseysimone said:


> I have a little one on the side of my arm - and I love it. It's my maiden name in my grandmother's handwriting.
> 
> View attachment 2851282



Beautiful & Meaningful..... Perfect tattoo.....


----------



## TaraP

*Finished..... For now... *


----------



## lisamin

id love to get a tattooo


----------



## TaraP

lilylilac said:


> I have a tattoo of my dog's portrait on my right arm. I miss my doggie A LOT!



Aw. I did the same thing after my sweet yorkie, Diva, passed. I put the portrait on my left upper leg. It's the only tattoo I got in black and grey. Wish I would have done color.

Would love to see a pic if you are comfortable enough to share...


----------



## DD101

TaraP said:


> *Finished..... For now... *






Wow! This is just stunning!!!!  I love how the skull in black and grey and the rest color....just love it!!!!


----------



## TaraP

DD101 said:


> Wow! This is just stunning!!!!  I love how the skull in black and grey and the rest color....just love it!!!!



Thank you so much! 

I gave my tattooer the idea and then told him to do his thing! No questions asked..
He choose all the colors and I didn't see until the end (no peeking). 

I am so stoked at the way it came out... But i'm already thinking to add on...


----------



## DD101

Tara your artist has a great eye....I really love the way it looks. Already thinking of adding on....why am I not surprised!


----------



## MJDaisy

I got my newest tattoo on Thursday. love conquers all in Latin.


----------



## wifeyb

went last Friday the 13th and got a tattoo to celebrate it with my fiancé!


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> I got my newest tattoo on Thursday. love conquers all in Latin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903866



Very true! I love the font and placement....


----------



## TaraP

wifeyb said:


> went last Friday the 13th and got a tattoo to celebrate it with my fiancé!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906190



Yay! I love that you guys did that! Very cool....


----------



## wifeyb

TaraP said:


> Yay! I love that you guys did that! Very cool....




Thanks!!


----------



## TaraP

DD101 said:


> Tara your artist has a great eye....I really love the way it looks. *Already thinking of adding on....why am I not surprised!*



LOL... Yes, just added on the other day... It's not finished yet. 3 weeks I go in to finish. And then on to the next...


----------



## MJDaisy

TaraP said:


> Very true! I love the font and placement....




thanks tarap  love all your newest work as well!


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> thanks tarap  love all your newest work as well!



Thank you MJ!


----------



## TaraP

Mary2810 said:


> I would love to have tattoo but my boyfriend hate tattoo (((



Well then you need a new boyfriend...  

Ha ha..  Just joking.


----------



## wifeyb

TaraP That's amazing art!!!


----------



## Dany_37

All I can think about with tattoo's is, yeah, they look good now, but what about when you're 60, 70, 80 years old with a body full of tatts!!   Cool for others, not for me!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Mary2810 said:


> I would love to have tattoo but my boyfriend hate tattoo (((


 don't make a decision based on him if you really want one  he will get over it.


----------



## manpursefan

What do you guys think of side butt tattoos? I kinda want one


----------



## Kansashalo

Dany_37 said:


> All I can think about with tattoo's is, yeah, they look good now, but what about when you're 60, 70, 80 years old with a body full of tatts!!   Cool for others, not for me!!



Hey, by the time I'm 80, faded tattoos are probably the least of my worries  But I hear you though - tats are not for everyone but you never know. 

I will say this though, I've seen a lot of "older" people getting them now (old as in over 40  ).  When I got my first tattoo, there were two people there well over the age of 60 and one lady was in fact getting her first tattoo!  Also, when I scheduled my upcoming appointment, there was a group of women who appeared to be in their late 40s all getting tattoos.   Why or of what I don't know, but it was so cute to see them there.

My mom jokes about getting her first tattoo at 67.


----------



## berrydiva

Dany_37 said:


> All I can think about with tattoo's is, yeah, they look good now, but what about when you're 60, 70, 80 years old with a body full of tatts!!   Cool for others, not for me!!




One can get 20, 30, 40, 50 years of enjoyment from them depending on the age you get them or one can be worried about begin 80 with tattoos. I think folks who feel the latter never get a tat for that reason and the former probably thinks a tattoo will be the furthest thing from their mind at that age.

A 80-something year old man at my gym just got a half-sleeve to commemorate his service to his country in fighting in WWII.  I thought it was beautiful. So perhaps times are a changing.


----------



## BitchDevereaux

I am covered in tats. I have them in my ears, inside my lip, on my neck, arms, sides, legs...

I love them and can't wait to get more! People always say "Think about what you'll look like when you get old"

Please, I am going to look awesome.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I saw a collage of pictures somewhere with about 10 pictures of older people with tattoos. And I mean 60-70s or older. I think it was on Facebook. They all looked great to me! 
I mean we'll all get old if we're lucky and we won't be pretty in the conventional sense anymore tattoos or not. So I think you should do what you want and not make it about what you'll look like when you're old. Life isn't about looking young and/or pretty forever or it shouldn't be.


----------



## Meeka41

*****Devereaux said:


> I am covered in tats. I have them in my ears, inside my lip, on my neck, arms, sides, legs...
> 
> 
> 
> I love them and can't wait to get more! People always say "Think about what you'll look like when you get old"
> 
> 
> 
> Please, I am going to look awesome.




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji119]


----------



## Dany_37

berrydiva said:


> One can get 20, 30, 40, 50 years of enjoyment from them depending on the age you get them or one can be worried about begin 80 with tattoos. I think folks who feel the latter never get a tat for that reason and the former probably thinks a tattoo will be the furthest thing from their mind at that age.
> 
> A 80-something year old man at my gym just got a half-sleeve to commemorate his service to his country in fighting in WWII.  I thought it was beautiful. So perhaps times are a changing.


 
Perhaps for some.  Just beyond imaginable for me...but to each their own.


----------



## Dany_37

Kansashalo said:


> Hey, by the time I'm 80, faded tattoos are probably the least of my worries  But I hear you though - tats are not for everyone but you never know.
> 
> I will say this though, I've seen a lot of "older" people getting them now (old as in over 40  ).  When I got my first tattoo, there were two people there well over the age of 60 and one lady was in fact getting her first tattoo!  Also, when I scheduled my upcoming appointment, there was a group of women who appeared to be in their late 40s all getting tattoos.   Why or of what I don't know, but it was so cute to see them there.
> 
> My mom jokes about getting her first tattoo at 67.


 
Yeah, it just doesn't work for my life.  But again, to each their own...ROCK OUT!!


----------



## berrydiva

Dany_37 said:


> Perhaps for some.  Just beyond imaginable for me...but to each their own.




yeah it's definitely not for everyone...and you have to be really comfortable with knowing that you'll have it for life.


----------



## manpursefan

Does anyone here have a side butt tattoo? I'm only 20 but I've heard butts get less firm when you're older. How does that affect side butt tattoos?

And where's a good place to put them without the sagging effect?


----------



## TaraP

*****Devereaux said:


> I am covered in tats. I have them in my ears, inside my lip, on my neck, arms, sides, legs...
> 
> I love them and can't wait to get more! People always say "Think about what you'll look like when you get old"
> 
> *Please, I am going to look awesome.*



Exactly!!! 

If I look half as cool as this guy I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## TaraP

wifeyb said:


> TaraP That's amazing art!!!



Thank you so much *wifeyb*! 

I had another session... Here is a before and after... Maybe 1 more hour to touch up the little things...


----------



## justeen

This shows my chest tattoos (along with my little baby Cooper!) The red dot on the middle moth is just a dermal implant scar. My right forearm has 3 tattoos, I also have small tattoos on my thigh and back!


----------



## TaraP

justeen said:


> This shows my chest tattoos (along with my little baby Cooper!) The red dot on the middle moth is just a dermal implant scar. My right forearm has 3 tattoos, I also have small tattoos on my thigh and back!



Looks great! Thank you for sharing...


----------



## JustAgUrL

TaraP said:


> Thank you so much *wifeyb*!
> 
> I had another session... Here is a before and after... Maybe 1 more hour to touch up the little things...





That is sooooo STUNNING!!!!! and very unique


----------



## JustAgUrL

I am going to get a tattoo on my 49th Birthday&#8230; 

It has taken me YEARS to find something that fits ME&#8230; 

So, here it is&#8230; this is just a rough of what it will be&#8230; 
I'm going to have my daughter design the lettering a bit better 
so it is more elegant&#8230;. 

So, without further ado&#8230;. My upcoming tattoo that will go on 
the back of my shoulder&#8230;. 





and yes, I am dead serious!!! This is sooo ME&#8230;.


----------



## JustAgUrL

TaraP said:


> *Finished..... For now... *




Holy Cats That is BEAUTIFUL!!!! the colors are amazing!!!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

I have six tattoos
A blue humming bird on my hip
Initials on my back
A heart on my right foot
My daughters birthdate on my left foot
Stand By Me on the side of my right wrist
A treble clef on the side of my left wrist.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Nope. Never have and never will. I don't think they're attractive -- complete turnoff --  plus I don't want to be in a nursing home when I'm 80-85 (if I live that long, I'm 47 now) and have wrinkled-up tattoos. Yuck. That's extra unattractive.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

TaraP said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> If I look half as cool as this guy I'll be ecstatic!





That just looks nasty to me. Ewwww.


----------



## debssx3

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nope. Never have and never will. I don't think they're attractive -- complete turnoff --  plus I don't want to be in a nursing home when I'm 80-85 (if I live that long, I'm 47 now) and have wrinkled-up tattoos. Yuck. That's extra unattractive.




Lol to each his own. Thats your opinion. Other people love tattoos and think they're beautiful.


----------



## debssx3

My fave is my foot tattoo. I plan on getting a small tattoo on my wrist.. Or something. [emoji1]


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

debssx3 said:


> Lol to each his own. Thats your opinion. Other people love tattoos and think they're beautiful.




That's fine. It's a fad that's lasted way too long, IMO.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I have 3 and love them all. 2 are on my back so aren't easily seen unless I am wearing a vest or bikini and the other one is on the side of my wrist and easily covered with a watch if necessary. Love tattoos!


----------



## DiJe40

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3012641
> View attachment 3012643
> View attachment 3012644
> 
> 
> My fave is my foot tattoo. I plan on getting a small tattoo on my wrist.. Or something. [emoji1]




Your tattoos are beautiful.


----------



## TaraP

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nope. Never have and never will. I don't think they're attractive -- complete turnoff --  plus I don't want to be in a nursing home when I'm 80-85 (if I live that long, I'm 47 now) and have wrinkled-up tattoos. Yuck. That's extra unattractive.





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> That just looks nasty to me. Ewwww.





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> That's fine. It's a fad that's lasted way too long, IMO.



You are not acting like your screen name right now. Your name should be Rude Hater girl..... 

If you hate tattoos why did you even come in here?! Being 47, I would think you should know better to come in a thread and bash peoples love for beautiful body art.


----------



## JustAgUrL

TaraP said:


> You are not acting like your screen name right now. Your name should be Rude Hater girl.....
> 
> If you hate tattoos why did you even come in here?! Being 47, I would think you should know better to come in a thread and bash peoples love for beautiful body art.




Bravo!!!! well said!!! 

Sometimes, if a person doesn't have something nice to say, maybe they 
should say nothing instead of  insulting most of
the members on this thread.


----------



## Meeka41

JustAgUrL said:


> Bravo!!!! well said!!!
> 
> Sometimes, if a person doesn't have something nice to say, maybe they
> should say nothing instead of  insulting most of
> the members on this thread.




Very well said ....I thought it said do you tattoo  not those who hate them...and I am 43 with a huge percentage of my body done and I love them they are a permanent part of me .....I'm a walking art museum and I love it!!!!!


----------



## snibor

Small but meaningful to me. My son's initial and lotus flower.


----------



## MJDaisy

snibor said:


> Small but meaningful to me. My son's initial and lotus flower.



love your lotus. been thinking about adding one to my collection


----------



## snibor

MJDaisy said:


> love your lotus. been thinking about adding one to my collection


THanks.  Don't know why the picture I uploaded is sideways.  I want another larger flower on my back.


----------



## Knicole

I'm so happy there is a tattoo thread!
Here are some of mine.


----------



## mcb100

^Your tattoos are so pretty, your hair and makeup looks really pretty too!


----------



## Knicole

mcb100 said:


> ^Your tattoos are so pretty, your hair and makeup looks really pretty too!



Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MJDaisy

Knicole said:


> I'm so happy there is a tattoo thread!
> Here are some of mine.



you are beautiful! i love your tattoos!


----------



## Knicole

MJDaisy said:


> you are beautiful! i love your tattoos!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Mendezhm

Harper Quinn said:


> I have 3 and love them all. 2 are on my back so aren't easily seen unless I am wearing a vest or bikini and the other one is on the side of my wrist and easily covered with a watch if necessary. Love tattoos!




I'm wanting a wrist tattoo. It would be my first. I'm wanting very dainty handwriting, maybe the words--be still with a small cross. Or just a cross. What's on your wrist?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Knicole said:


> I'm so happy there is a tattoo thread!
> Here are some of mine.



amazing!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Mendezhm said:


> I'm wanting a wrist tattoo. It would be my first. I'm wanting very dainty handwriting, maybe the words--be still with a small cross. Or just a cross. What's on your wrist?



I've a lightning bolt on the side of my wrist. There's a photo of it on my instagram (harperqnn). I love tattoos and want more!!


----------



## ladyash

Reviving this thread since I just got my first tattoo yesterday after a couple of years of thinking about it and then chickening out. It honestly wasn't that bad! Some parts it felt like I was being stabbed by a hot needle but overall it was way easier and quicker than I thought it would be. Deer antlers in memory of my dad who would have been 53 on Wednesday.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

ladyash said:


> Reviving this thread since I just got my first tattoo yesterday after a couple of years of thinking about it and then chickening out. It honestly wasn't that bad! Some parts it felt like I was being stabbed by a hot needle but overall it was way easier and quicker than I thought it would be. Deer antlers in memory of my dad who would have been 53 on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251289




I love it!!!


----------



## slang

ladyash said:


> Reviving this thread since I just got my first tattoo yesterday after a couple of years of thinking about it and then chickening out. It honestly wasn't that bad! Some parts it felt like I was being stabbed by a hot needle but overall it was way easier and quicker than I thought it would be. Deer antlers in memory of my dad who would have been 53 on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251289



Love it & the meaning behind it


----------



## ladyash

Thanks guys.  I love it! I wanted simple and nothing too fancy or over the top since I'm quite thin with small wrists so I'm very happy the artist made it work.


----------



## avcbob

Have any of you had a cover up tattoo? I have a really crappie tat I got years ago and I want to cover and expand it. I have absolutely no artistic ability and that's how I got here in the first place.  Now I don't want to make a bigger mess. How can I go about getting something that I like? I don't even know where to start to tell an artist what I want.  Thanks for your ideas. Bob


----------



## MJGarcia

Hi there, I would love to have such tattoo,
tattooeasily.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Crown-Tattoo-Designs-22.jpg

tattooos.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Tiny-Butterflies-Tattoos-On-Wrist-1.jpg


----------



## misscaptain

Last year, I've got my first tattoo. It really has no meaning at all, I only like the look of that iconic perfume bottle (I don't even like the smell of N°5, oops). For me, tattoos need to be beautiful. But that just me


----------



## ms-whitney

TaraP said:


> *Finished..... For now... *


love the colors! he did an awesome job



TaraP said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I gave my tattooer the idea and then told him to do his thing! No questions asked..
> He choose all the colors and I didn't see until the end (no peeking).
> 
> I am so stoked at the way it came out... But i'm already thinking to add on...


i cannot not peek. lol. i got my first one done recently and i knew what i wanted...lol, i had an impulse to add a heart but she rightly told me that after the piece is done, if i wanted to add, then we can...but i'm glad i didn't. 

i'm already planning my next piece...so addicting 



kenseysimone said:


> I have a little one on the side of my arm - and I love it. It's my maiden name in my grandmother's handwriting.
> 
> View attachment 2851282



your grandmother's handwriting is gorgeous!



fancy2212 said:


> I would share my tattoos but I'm deathly afraid of copy cats lol



i think this world is big enough for folks to share, if someone really wants to copy yours..then that's a huge compliment. we all get inspired by each other. at first i was scared too that someone would request mine, but i don't blame them...and i don't blame the artist if they decide to honor the request. i got mine for me and its personal to me. it would be incredibly flattering if someone got the same...but also a bit freaky if they got it placed in the same place, and live in the same area lol.

the artist's dslr version, right after it was done on left,

mine only lazy one, as it was healing on right.

i've taken so many x-rays, open and closed, MRIs, CAT and PT scans because of previous sickness...and its on that particular leg because of an incident..that long with the sickness, changed the course of my life drastically...yet something as beautiful can still grow from the ashes...but i'm a very simple person. so this works for me perfectly. i wanted it closer to the heel of my ankle but with the shoes I wear, this was the better placement.


----------



## DiJe40

ms-whitney said:


> love the colors! he did an awesome job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot not peek. lol. i got my first one done recently and i knew what i wanted...lol, i had an impulse to add a heart but she rightly told me that after the piece is done, if i wanted to add, then we can...but i'm glad i didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm already planning my next piece...so addicting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your grandmother's handwriting is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this world is big enough for folks to share, if someone really wants to copy yours..then that's a huge compliment. we all get inspired by each other. at first i was scared too that someone would request mine, but i don't blame them...and i don't blame the artist if they decide to honor the request. i got mine for me and its personal to me. it would be incredibly flattering if someone got the same...but also a bit freaky if they got it placed in the same place, and live in the same area lol.
> 
> 
> 
> the artist's dslr version, right after it was done on left,
> 
> 
> 
> mine only lazy one, as it was healing on right.
> 
> 
> 
> i've taken so many x-rays, open and closed, MRIs, CAT and PT scans because of previous sickness...and its on that particular leg because of an incident..that long with the sickness, changed the course of my life drastically...yet something as beautiful can still grow from the ashes...but i'm a very simple person. so this works for me perfectly. i wanted it closer to the heel of my ankle but with the shoes I wear, this was the better placement.




Absolutely stunning tattoo..[emoji76]


----------



## ms-whitney

DiJe40 said:


> Absolutely stunning tattoo..[emoji76]



 I think her work is stunning too!

If my next piece wasn't a mosaic style (which is what her colleague does) I would have my next one with her as well. Actually have a few pieces in mind, one of color and her speciality is watercolor...I can't wait. Everyone there is hella nice too


----------



## avcbob

The perfume bottle is beautiful!


----------



## ladyash

ms-whitney said:


> love the colors! he did an awesome job
> 
> 
> i cannot not peek. lol. i got my first one done recently and i knew what i wanted...lol, i had an impulse to add a heart but she rightly told me that after the piece is done, if i wanted to add, then we can...but i'm glad i didn't.
> 
> i'm already planning my next piece...so addicting
> 
> 
> 
> your grandmother's handwriting is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> i think this world is big enough for folks to share, if someone really wants to copy yours..then that's a huge compliment. we all get inspired by each other. at first i was scared too that someone would request mine, but i don't blame them...and i don't blame the artist if they decide to honor the request. i got mine for me and its personal to me. it would be incredibly flattering if someone got the same...but also a bit freaky if they got it placed in the same place, and live in the same area lol.
> 
> the artist's dslr version, right after it was done on left,
> 
> mine only lazy one, as it was healing on right.
> 
> i've taken so many x-rays, open and closed, MRIs, CAT and PT scans because of previous sickness...and its on that particular leg because of an incident..that long with the sickness, changed the course of my life drastically...yet something as beautiful can still grow from the ashes...but i'm a very simple person. so this works for me perfectly. i wanted it closer to the heel of my ankle but with the shoes I wear, this was the better placement.




LOVE THIS! I want my next tattoo to be watercolour roses which is what the artist specializes in that I had my antlers done by. 
I go in for touch ups on Saturday if they are needed and then I guess it's time to plan for my second tattoo though I'll probably wait until the winter again just so the healing process is less painful. Not sure I could do the healing in the summer and not be able to swim or go out in the sun etc.


----------



## ms-whitney

ladyash said:


> LOVE THIS! I want my next tattoo to be watercolour roses which is what the artist specializes in that I had my antlers done by.
> I go in for touch ups on Saturday if they are needed and then I guess it's time to plan for my second tattoo though I'll probably wait until the winter again just so the healing process is less painful. Not sure I could do the healing in the summer and not be able to swim or go out in the sun etc.



&#128522;, I secretly stare at it sometimes...it's bad, to be obsessed but I can't help it. It's also making me addicted lol. What was it they say....you can't just get one &#128517;.

Do you know where or what your next tattoo is going to be?  i love this rose https://instagram.com/p/BDChkEpIH91/ and this https://instagram.com/p/BBYXcpDLIMR/

This artist, love just popping into his Instagram to get ideas https://instagram.com/p/BB-rjSLOzOT/

And images like this, even though it's not a tattoo: https://instagram.com/p/BC6qiqRmSPe/

Instagram is such an enabler 

I have a lot of different ideas that generate in my head but once the right combo clicks I'm obsessed...like I am now with a particular mosaic style with a husky wolf in it. 

https://instagram.com/p/BC_t5iTNuVs/
https://instagram.com/p/BC6OSVfO4rS/
https://instagram.com/p/BC5NEC1tU-o/
https://instagram.com/p/BC0nKZWrHTd/
https://instagram.com/p/BCy1gE7G5zX/
https://instagram.com/p/_cwMb2xekt/


----------



## itsmeL007

ms-whitney said:


> love the colors! he did an awesome job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot not peek. lol. i got my first one done recently and i knew what i wanted...lol, i had an impulse to add a heart but she rightly told me that after the piece is done, if i wanted to add, then we can...but i'm glad i didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm already planning my next piece...so addicting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your grandmother's handwriting is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this world is big enough for folks to share, if someone really wants to copy yours..then that's a huge compliment. we all get inspired by each other. at first i was scared too that someone would request mine, but i don't blame them...and i don't blame the artist if they decide to honor the request. i got mine for me and its personal to me. it would be incredibly flattering if someone got the same...but also a bit freaky if they got it placed in the same place, and live in the same area lol.
> 
> 
> 
> the artist's dslr version, right after it was done on left,
> 
> 
> 
> mine only lazy one, as it was healing on right.
> 
> 
> 
> i've taken so many x-rays, open and closed, MRIs, CAT and PT scans because of previous sickness...and its on that particular leg because of an incident..that long with the sickness, changed the course of my life drastically...yet something as beautiful can still grow from the ashes...but i'm a very simple person. so this works for me perfectly. i wanted it closer to the heel of my ankle but with the shoes I wear, this was the better placement.




Love them!!


----------



## WishList986

JustAgUrL said:


> I am going to get a tattoo on my 49th Birthday
> 
> It has taken me YEARS to find something that fits ME
> 
> So, here it is this is just a rough of what it will be
> I'm going to have my daughter design the lettering a bit better
> so it is more elegant.
> 
> So, without further ado. My upcoming tattoo that will go on
> the back of my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 2972343
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, I am dead serious!!! This is sooo ME.



LOL!!! Love it!


----------



## WishList986

Knicole said:


> I'm so happy there is a tattoo thread!
> Here are some of mine.



You are absolutely stunning! Love your artwork as well


----------



## CassieLyons

I don't have one but my youngest sister has two! One is a sugar skull picture of our late English Bulldog on her shoulder blade and the other is a penguin with a flower on her bicep.  No picture of the penguin on my computer but it wraps around her entire upper arm and is adorable!


----------



## Metope

I have one tattoo on my left arm. It's a painting by Kandinsky, I got it in 2010 right after getting into art school. He's one of my favorite non-figurative painters, and I chose this specific painting because it translates well into a tattoo. It's a little faded now, I wish it still looked as vibrant! Sadly I can't touch it up or get more tattoos since I had a slight allergic reaction to the ink, it still gets slightly raised and itches sometimes, tattooing more could cause a flareup.


----------



## ms-whitney

itsmeL007 said:


> Love them!!


 thank you!! 



Brooklyn Baby said:


> For now I don't have any tattoos but I rather often think about making at least one  But the fact that these things are permanent and in the future you won't be able to remove it without the scars usually stops me
> Though if I'll decide to make a tattoo it'll exactly be smth small and elegant like on these photos
> My most favourite example is this one. For me it'll be a title with my own personal meaning  Besides tattoos on neck and hands are the coolest in my opinion



I was exactly where you are; until I found the one I wanted, I usually satisfy the craving with a piercing or a splurge. Tattoos are permanent and not for everyone. I'm glad you're thinking it so diligently (and for those who don't, cover ups can be an option). Tattoos have come a LONG way...I don't think personally for myself, I could ever do the more traditional style (though i see the beauty in them).  I take forever to plan and execute and have had folks (well, more like just one girl) tell me that I should "go ahead and already get it" even though I've only mentioned it twice in passing.

When it's the right time for you, you'll know. And when you see the right piece (you may surprise yourself), it'll be that much better because it's one you absolutely love.



CassieLyons said:


> I don't have one but my youngest sister has two! One is a sugar skull picture of our late English Bulldog on her shoulder blade and the other is a penguin with a flower on her bicep.  No picture of the penguin on my computer but it wraps around her entire upper arm and is adorable!


The coloring is gorgeous! Especially on the flowe....I'm curious to see the penguin...I'm thinking of something to wrap around my arm  would love to see hers..



Metope said:


> I have one tattoo on my left arm. It's a painting by Kandinsky, I got it in 2010 right after getting into art school. He's one of my favorite non-figurative painters, and I chose this specific painting because it translates well into a tattoo. It's a little faded now, I wish it still looked as vibrant! Sadly I can't touch it up or get more tattoos since I had a slight allergic reaction to the ink, it still gets slightly raised and itches sometimes, tattooing more could cause a flareup.



It's still very sharp and colorful! I'm sorry to hear about your allergy.


----------



## KCeboKing

Oh man! I need to add to this! I have 11, and in the process of scheduling #12! Will post pics soon!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Got my coverup done last week. Only two more weeks until my color appointment!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Paw Print and Heart on my right wrist. 



I have 3 others that I don't have any good pictures of right now. &#128578;


----------



## citrusydrank

brooksgirl425 said:


> Got my coverup done last week. Only two more weeks until my color appointment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316160
> 
> 
> Paw Print and Heart on my right wrist.
> View attachment 3316161
> 
> 
> I have 3 others that I don't have any good pictures of right now. &#128578;




Loving the paisley print!

Glad I found this thread; I have a couple of tattoos and I'm about to get a bigger piece on my back done soon! Super excited!!


----------



## citrusydrank

Metope said:


> I have one tattoo on my left arm. It's a painting by Kandinsky, I got it in 2010 right after getting into art school. He's one of my favorite non-figurative painters, and I chose this specific painting because it translates well into a tattoo. It's a little faded now, I wish it still looked as vibrant! Sadly I can't touch it up or get more tattoos since I had a slight allergic reaction to the ink, it still gets slightly raised and itches sometimes, tattooing more could cause a flareup.




It's still pretty vibrant! 

Can you ask the tattoo artist what ink he used? You can research what's in it, as it might be a situation where that brand causes an allergy, or the method of the artist's mixing does. 

I also base my tattoos off paintings! I studied art history and I love incorporating it in to my tattoos.


----------



## itsmeL007

Semicolon


----------



## SabinaLin

I have two, and this is my newest! I've had it since December, and although it's on my wrist, it's not very on my face. I love it! The other one is my mom's initials


----------



## Metope

citrusydrank said:


> It's still pretty vibrant!
> 
> Can you ask the tattoo artist what ink he used? You can research what's in it, as it might be a situation where that brand causes an allergy, or the method of the artist's mixing does.
> 
> I also base my tattoos off paintings! I studied art history and I love incorporating it in to my tattoos.



I never thought of asking the artist! The place I got it at is gone now though, so I don't know if I could get a hold of him. I'm pretty sure it's the red ink I'm allergic to, so I could probably touch up all colors besides red, orange and brown and avoid any colors with red if I want a tattoo in the future. I'm scared of gambling with it though, and since I'm not too keen on another tattoo anytime soon I'll just leave it for now.

I studied art history too! I got the tattoo right between degrees, I'd just graduated from art history and was about to start an art degree, so of course I had to get an art tattoo! No way I'd get anything I'd drawn or painted myself tattooed on me though, so a painting by one of my favorite artists seemed fitting.


----------



## katemeehan

So far my only tattoo is a tiny black 'stitched heart' outline but I'm about to get more.

I have a huge scar on my calf that I hate, so I'm planning a rose cover up. Think typical tattoo style but almost neon in colour - I'm going for pink with a few green leaves. The artist is known for using super bright inks and it'll be a lot happier to look at than what's currently there.

I also want the lyric 'The Trick is to Keep Breathing' along the outer side of my forearm. That song got me through a lot.


----------



## ladyash

Brooklyn Baby said:


> Thank you for the response! I totally agree with you and your answer helped me to understand myself really better. I'm still thinking and yes, the same thought "just do it!" but I feel that I'm not ready and didn't find exactly *my* tattoo design. I also think about making a piercing instead :giggles:




Yes, good advice! Mine was a three year thought process before I actually committed to getting it done. I probably still wouldn't have my tattoo if my friend hadn't decided to go get some work done over the winter. I went a few years ago with a photo I had found on Pinterest that I liked and was told I couldn't have done on my wrist because of how small the area was and how detailed the tattoo was. I was told to find another placement if I wanted it done or to do it higher up on my arm which wasn't possible because of my work. I wanted to stick with the wrist so I could cover it with a watch band. I waited another full year not finding anything I liked as much before just going to the artist and giving him freedom to do it without photos. He specializes in watercolour work so I wanted that only to be told again because of the area I couldn't have a tattoo done on my wrist without lines otherwise I'd be unhappy in a few years because the ink might spread. I'm happy with what he came up with even though it wasn't originally the image I had in my mind mainly because I know he took into consideration the area and how the skin behaves and made sure I would have something I'll be happy with for years. I think I'm pretty much healed now and I love it!


----------



## ms-whitney

Brooklyn Baby said:


> Thank you for the response! I totally agree with you and your answer helped me to understand myself really better. I'm still thinking and yes, the same thought "just do it!" but I feel that I'm not ready and didn't find exactly *my* tattoo design. I also think about making a piercing instead :giggles:



anything I can do to help! Sometimes it's just nice talking about it without any pressure or sales like environment ^-^

I actually got my forward helix pierced last Sunday! I'm going to try and squeeze in two more once it's healed (and they can switch out the post with a short stub) but most likely it would just be one without extorting too much pressure on the site. I wanted double tragus... but talking to multiple piercers in multiple shops it seems the real estate isn't big enough :/ 

What piercing were you thinking of? I don't feel too bad about going forward since it's a hole usually heals right up.

I'm up to eight holes in my ears but I'm thinking of adding another double helix, possible triple and maybe piercing the other tragus but I'm worried about it looking overcrowded &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## VerucaSalt921

One of mine, my wedding date & a flower because my married name is Flowers 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And a tiny ohm on my other wrist


----------



## ms-whitney

Brooklyn Baby said:


> I agree with you, it's really nice just to talk about all this stuff
> 
> Wow, you're really cool with all that piercings!  I have just two holes for now in my right ear and the one in the left but I'm thinking about making the third one  I also want to make a piercing on my lower lip like on this photo  But I'm not sure if it fits me...



I forgot exactly how my professor said it, but it was something along the lines of *generally* we gravitate towards colors and patterns that flatter us; as long as we don't let others influence us too heavily. 

I never know exactly how the piercings would turn out on me until I do it (: but I picture it in my head + comforted with the knowledge that if it doesn't fit, I can always take it out and it'll heal over (especially if you take it out within weeks after you've pierced it). The only thing that sucks is you suffered a little pain and spent money on the jewelry and piercing. But some places do it relatively cheap (piercing) and! You can get something cheap first, and then change out the jewelry later.

I'm just itching to get my tattoos done but I have to wait until later this year.


----------



## ms-whitney

Brooklyn Baby said:


> Nice quote from your professor!
> 
> I understand! Thanks, now it's easier for me  But as I know the material even for the first jewelery should be with a high quality, doesn't it?
> 
> Very nice photo!



Thank you! 

 I think so, but the piercings usually is done with stainless steel bar and the top can be something as simple as CZ. The price difference between CZ and diamond was $30 so I splurged.

I can't wait to see what you decide, for tattoo or piercing or both!


----------



## Irishgal

Knicole said:


> I'm so happy there is a tattoo thread!
> 
> Here are some of mine.




Beautiful!


----------



## Irishgal

Inner right forearm. 
I have working dachshunds and love Hispanic culture, thus the sugar skull theme. My own design


----------



## WishList986

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3361990
> 
> 
> Inner right forearm.
> I have working dachshunds and love Hispanic culture, thus the sugar skull theme. My own design



This is so lovely!!


----------



## Irishgal

WishList986 said:


> This is so lovely!!




Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## friday13bride

My new ink... Magnolia branch. Magnolia blooms have special meaning to me


----------



## WishList986

Got a wishbone on my inner ankle a couple weeks ago. It's not too big and not too small, and makes me smile every time I see it


----------



## justeen

Just got my head tattooed last week


----------



## Strek

God forbid! People get tattoos to be "unique". At this point I feel like you're unique if you just have a beautiful, clean body.


----------



## justeen

Strek said:


> God forbid! People get tattoos to be "unique". At this point I feel like you're unique if you just have a beautiful, clean body.




Are you referring to me?


----------



## friday13bride

Strek said:


> God forbid! People get tattoos to be "unique". At this point I feel like you're unique if you just have a beautiful, clean body.




That was a bit rude. No, I don't have tattoos to be unique. I have them bc I like them and they have special meaning to me. To each their own...everyone can be a special snowflake 
You can keep your "clean" body. I'm happy with mine. 
Wow.. Trolling a tattoo chat just to add judgey comments?


----------



## Strek

justeen said:


> Are you referring to me?



I'm not referring to anyone in particular, rather just stating my own opinion on the topic.


----------



## Strek

friday13bride said:


> That was a bit rude. No, I don't have tattoos to be unique. I have them bc I like them and they have special meaning to me. To each their own...everyone can be a special snowflake
> You can keep your "clean" body. I'm happy with mine.
> Wow.. Trolling a tattoo chat just to add judgey comments?



I'm sorry if I came out as rude. I simply shared my own opinion on the topic. As you said "to each their own", I'm not judging anyone.


----------



## highheeladdict

I love tattoos. There are so many pretty tattoos out there...I´d love to get one, but I can`t decide what I should get  At the moment, I love the idea of getting a phoenix on my right wrist. But I don`t know if I`d still love it in a few years, so I stay away from tattoos for now and stick to my piercings...


----------



## WishList986

Strek said:


> God forbid! People get tattoos to be "unique". At this point I feel like you're unique if you just have a beautiful, clean body.



Because a body can't be beautiful if it is covered in finely curated art?.. Lol, please see yourself out.


----------



## WishList986

highheeladdict said:


> I love tattoos. There are so many pretty tattoos out there...I´d love to get one, but I can`t decide what I should get  At the moment, I love the idea of getting a phoenix on my right wrist. But I don`t know if I`d still love it in a few years, so I stay away from tattoos for now and stick to my piercings...



What I always do is draw up my next tattoo idea or print out a similar style and tape it on the wall by my desk. Then I look at it every day and if I still like it after a year, I get it! Sometimes I decide I no longer like the idea, and I move on to the next one


----------



## friday13bride

WishList986 said:


> Because a body can't be beautiful if it is covered in finely curated art?.. Lol, please see yourself out.




+1
Amen sista!


----------



## highheeladdict

WishList986 said:


> What I always do is draw up my next tattoo idea or print out a similar style and tape it on the wall by my desk. Then I look at it every day and if I still like it after a year, I get it! Sometimes I decide I no longer like the idea, and I move on to the next one



That`s a good idea, I´ll try that! Thank you!


----------



## Strek

WishList986 said:


> Because a body can't be beautiful if it is covered in finely curated art?.. Lol, please see yourself out.



Never did I say that a tattood body can't be beautiful. All I said was that lately it is rare to see one without any "art". Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## KCeboKing

Took this yesterday while sitting in the sun.  Here are a few of mine!


----------



## streem26

My next tattoo with be my Grandmothers memorial tattoo.
Perhaps,it is will be her favorite flowers done like a water colour tattoo. Then her favorite passage from the bible in script OR her favorite poem in the middle of the flowers.
Im currently looking for a good free hand artist that can do AWESOME watercolor like this. And yes I have one tribal, but havent imag


----------



## friday13bride

streem26 said:


> My next tattoo with be my Grandmothers memorial tattoo.
> Perhaps,it is will be her favorite flowers done like a water colour tattoo. Then her favorite passage from the bible in script OR her favorite poem in the middle of the flowers.
> Im currently looking for a good free hand artist that can do AWESOME watercolor like this. And yes I have one tribal, but havent imag




I don't know where you are located. FrankieOneshot from bull's-eye tattoo on Staten Island does amazing freehand watercolor. You can find him on Instagram under FrankieOneshot


----------



## streem26

friday13bride said:


> I don't know where you are located. FrankieOneshot from bull's-eye tattoo on Staten Island does amazing freehand watercolor. You can find him on Instagram under FrankieOneshot


Thanks ! I have watched. really incredible. it makes sense to visit New York


----------



## terebina786

I just got my third tattoo... I got a red heart outline inside my wedding ring finger (basically signifies a permanent mark for my husband).  Two of the artists there told me tattoos on the inner finger can fade or get distorted... Anyone experience this?  I'm ok with getting touch ups and what not, but has anyone seen this kind of tattoo completely disappear?

Also, it was probably the most painful of the 3 I have LOL.


----------



## stacy_renee

definitely not, trends come and go (and I understand that you can get them removed now), but you can't go wrong without one.


----------



## ladyash

terebina786 said:


> I just got my third tattoo... I got a red heart outline inside my wedding ring finger (basically signifies a permanent mark for my husband).  Two of the artists there told me tattoos on the inner finger can fade or get distorted... Anyone experience this?  I'm ok with getting touch ups and what not, but has anyone seen this kind of tattoo completely disappear?
> 
> Also, it was probably the most painful of the 3 I have LOL.



I've seen some fade out and disappear. Someone I saw had a Pacman tattoo on their inner finger and half of it was gone.  I think it depends on your skin.


----------



## APhiJill

Got this done in memory of my best friend who lost her battle with lung cancer in 2012. "Imagine" was one of her favorite songs. This is my only tattoo. 
I eventually want another. The husband flipped the hell out when he found out I got this one


----------



## federicacantoni




----------



## finer_woman

Strek said:


> I'm sorry if I came out as rude. I simply shared my own opinion on the topic. As you said "to each their own", I'm not judging anyone.



"God, forbid!" But you're not judging? Oh, ok....


----------



## finer_woman

APhiJill said:


> Got this done in memory of my best friend who lost her battle with lung cancer in 2012. "Imagine" was one of her favorite songs. This is my only tattoo.
> I eventually want another. The husband flipped the hell out when he found out I got this one



Thats sweet, love it


----------



## streem26

Excuse my beautiful look today, full disclosure.. got home from a hike in the rain & then hopped on the couch to take a nap. I so like watercolor it so beautiful !!The colors are amazing, and everything blends.  And yet, it is a difficult technique.


----------



## Forex

friday13bride said:


> My new ink... Magnolia branch. Magnolia blooms have special meaning to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367199


I love this so much, so beautiful. My tattoo was originally like this, but my artist didn't make it as good as i hoped


----------



## Irishgal

Strek said:


> God forbid! People get tattoos to be "unique". At this point I feel like you're unique if you just have a beautiful, clean body.



Of course you are entitled to your opinion but your delivery was a bit rough. 
When I was very young, tattoos in women were considered trashy, but now they are quite mainstream and a lot of people both young and old enjoy creating their designs and art. 

I don't think people's motivation is to "be unique", rather they choose body art as a way to carry with them a memory, something meaningful or something that just makes them happy. 

I believe we are all unique from the day we are born and thankful for that. What a boring place the world would be without different views. 

Cheers!


----------



## missjenny2679

Just got my simple mountains done on Sat![emoji173]️


----------



## WishList986

missjenny2679 said:


> Just got my simple mountains done on Sat![emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399295


That is so unique and simple, but absolutely stunning


----------



## missjenny2679

WishList986 said:


> That is so unique and simple, but absolutely stunning



Awe, thank you!!![emoji173]️


----------



## streem26

missjenny2679 said:


> Just got my simple mountains done on Sat![emoj


That is so elegant and cute !I especially like the idea of the mountains.I saw many different small tattoos , and I like  when really unique. One time I waned to get tinny hummingbird which symbolizes the peace


----------



## mrs moulds

Metope said:


> I have one tattoo on my left arm. It's a painting by Kandinsky, I got it in 2010 right after getting into art school. He's one of my favorite non-figurative painters, and I chose this specific painting because it translates well into a tattoo. It's a little faded now, I wish it still looked as vibrant! Sadly I can't touch it up or get more tattoos since I had a slight allergic reaction to the ink, it still gets slightly raised and itches sometimes, tattooing more could cause a flareup.


STUNNING!!!!  This is a piece of art!  This is why I love tattoos.  When done right and with a purpose, there beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nope. Never have and never will. I don't think they're attractive -- complete turnoff --  plus I don't want to be in a nursing home when I'm 80-85 (if I live that long, I'm 47 now) and have wrinkled-up tattoos. Yuck. That's extra unattractive.


Then why are you on this site, Miss GeorgiaGirl67?????  It's for people who share a love for tattoos, which by the way, is art.  And I get so sick everyone saying the same thing ' What are you going to look like when your 80? " If I should live that long, personally, at that age, would you really care???? I won't.  Everyone has their option, you've said yours, well taken and now, keep it pushing!


----------



## mrs moulds

Here are a few of my tattoos. 
Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I got tattoos. Here's one, that was done by wonderful Michelle Myles of Daredevil Tattoo NYC in '12 on my arm.


----------



## WishList986

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got tattoos. Here's one, that was done by wonderful Michelle Myles of Daredevil Tattoo NYC in '12 on my arm.
> 
> View attachment 3501575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501576


Wonderful! Love this portrayal of Lady Liberty


----------



## andjela

I love tattoos, but I love them to be small and discreet, I don't like big tattoos on a girl. Just my opinion


----------



## ellemich16

Nope, just personal preference. I prefer piercings though.


----------



## KCeboKing

This is my newest one! Just got it a week and a half ago! It's my two kitties!   On my left forearm just below the elbow! I love how it turned out so much!


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## rosewilliam

pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 3647268



Wow, it looks great! The Little Prince is one of my favourite books.


----------



## pukasonqo

rosewilliam said:


> Wow, it looks great! The Little Prince is one of my favourite books.



same here, thinking of getting the fox tattoed on my wrist


----------



## Krispamispa

There is some beautiful artwork in here and some very talented artists y'all have. It's interesting to see everyone's choices and the reasons behind them  

I have 11 so far, had to stop due to pregnancy and breastfeeding
They're all meaningful but I'll post my two favourites. The ponies will be part of a bigger back piece once I can get back to my artist, but I still love them as is for the time being.



 Sorry for the undies shot! This one was hard to capture and hold clothes up/down


----------



## vallaby

friday13bride said:


> My new ink... Magnolia branch. Magnolia blooms have special meaning to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367199



It amazing!!!! I also like flowers tattoo. They are so realistic and colorfull. I going to do small sakura flower on my wrist. I think it will looks great


----------



## miffytoki

I got two tattoos this month - I am done now! I like tattoos on other people, but I think this is enough for me.


----------



## finer_woman

miffytoki said:


> I got two tattoos this month - I am done now! I like tattoos on other people, but I think this is enough for me.



These are Beautiful


----------



## miffytoki

finer_woman said:


> These are Beautiful


aw thanks! They were a long time in planning, so I am glad they came out so well!


----------



## DiJe40

miffytoki said:


> I got two tattoos this month - I am done now! I like tattoos on other people, but I think this is enough for me.



They are both beautifull..[emoji7]


----------



## i_love_vinegar

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3598532
> 
> 
> This is my newest one! Just got it a week and a half ago! It's my two kitties!   On my left forearm just below the elbow! I love how it turned out so much!


This is sooo cute!!


----------



## i_love_vinegar

miffytoki said:


> I got two tattoos this month - I am done now! I like tattoos on other people, but I think this is enough for me.


These are REALLY well done. Love the 2nd one especially, looks like watercolor


----------



## miffytoki

DiJe40 said:


> They are both beautifull..[emoji7]


Thank you!!



i_love_vinegar said:


> These are REALLY well done. Love the 2nd one especially, looks like watercolor



I found an artist in China that was doing traditional ink-style tattoos and made an appointment with her! It is better than I could have hoped for!


----------



## KCeboKing

i_love_vinegar said:


> This is sooo cute!!



Thank you!!! I love it so much! [emoji7]


----------



## friday13bride

miffytoki said:


> I got two tattoos this month - I am done now! I like tattoos on other people, but I think this is enough for me.



Wow! Both are absolutely breathtakingly beautiful!
Love them both!

I'm planning my 3rd: a quote in black script  going down my ribcage along side the magnolia branch


----------



## friday13bride

vallaby said:


> It amazing!!!! I also like flowers tattoo. They are so realistic and colorfull. I going to do small sakura flower on my wrist. I think it will looks great



Thank you so much. I think the flower on your wrist will look great as well. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Olivia Brown

I don't have any tattoos at all. I just don't like the idea of having some tattoos on my body. But my husband have it on his right hand and the other on his left arm. I don't give a damn if he has more than one tattoo as long as its not really affects his work and his personality as well.


----------



## Nickelliebear

I have three.  My first one is a rather big tattoo on my ribs that says 'I'll always be by your side' that my best friend and I went to get when we were 19 out of impulse, we may not talk as often but we are still super close.  My next tattoo is a small diamond on my left wrist that I got in memory of my mother, I picked the diamond over her name because the two traits that everyone says I've taken from her are my beauty and strength.  The most recent is a rose tattoo on my left shoulder, I've justified it as a reminder that you may have to get past a few thorns but I really just wanted something colorful and my artist does amazing retro styles.


----------



## WishList986

Nickelliebear said:


> I have three.  My first one is a rather big tattoo on my ribs that says 'I'll always be by your side' that my best friend and I went to get when we were 19 out of impulse, we may not talk as often but we are still super close.  My next tattoo is a small diamond on my left wrist that I got in memory of my mother, I picked the diamond over her name because the two traits that everyone says I've taken from her are my beauty and strength.  The most recent is a rose tattoo on my left shoulder, I've justified it as a reminder that you may have to get past a few thorns but I really just wanted something colorful and my artist does amazing retro styles.



Love the shoulder tat! I've been thinking about getting a mandala on my shoulder for a few years now. I really love the placement


----------



## ChangeMe

i have little kitty paws near my ear


----------



## vallaby

miffytoki said:


> I got two tattoos this month - I am done now! I like tattoos on other people, but I think this is enough for me.


OMG!!! It AMAZING! Good work of your artist


----------



## miffytoki

vallaby said:


> OMG!!! It AMAZING! Good work of your artist


aw thank you so much! they both did a great job, the pain was absolutely worth it. haha.


----------



## luvprada

Does anyone have a recommendation for an artist in NY area?


----------



## Coffee911

luvprada said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for an artist in NY area?



Depending on your area. 2 tone tattoo in Montgomery, NY is really good and so is class act in Middletown, NY. GL on your new ink!


----------



## friday13bride

luvprada said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for an artist in NY area?



Bullseye tattoo on Staten Island.. specifically Frankie one shot! He has an instagram account. Really. Beautiful work


----------



## Marli

My little tattoo with a particular importance


----------



## WishList986

Marli said:


> My little tattoo with a particular importance


Love it! I've been thinking about getting this for a few years, but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

i have a little one of the sun on my right ankle.....would like to get one as a tribute to my late mama on my wrist....some day soon


----------



## Marli

My little but very meaningful tattoo, that is a gift from my beloved daughter.


----------



## rengb6

I have 2 tattoos, they're along the lash line and on the mucosal layer of my eyes! I love the look of tight-lining but mine always runs so I decided to get it permanently done. I plan to get the eyeliner done above my eyelid in a couple months when this one finishes healing.


----------



## MJDaisy

Nickelliebear said:


> I have three.  My first one is a rather big tattoo on my ribs that says 'I'll always be by your side' that my best friend and I went to get when we were 19 out of impulse, we may not talk as often but we are still super close.  My next tattoo is a small diamond on my left wrist that I got in memory of my mother, I picked the diamond over her name because the two traits that everyone says I've taken from her are my beauty and strength.  The most recent is a rose tattoo on my left shoulder, I've justified it as a reminder that you may have to get past a few thorns but I really just wanted something colorful and my artist does amazing retro styles.



very nice tattoos, i love the diamond meaning for you. I love your rose, it is beautiful.


----------



## MJDaisy

miffytoki said:


> I got two tattoos this month - I am done now! I like tattoos on other people, but I think this is enough for me.


where did you get your tattoos? i LOVE them.


----------



## miffytoki

MJDaisy said:


> where did you get your tattoos? i LOVE them.


Aw thanks! My arm was done in Beijing by Chen Jie at New Tattoo. My bird was in Seoul by Zihwa at Reindeer Ink.

Zihwa will be in NY in January if you don't want to go overseas! My arm tattoo is over a very large surgical scar that goes the full length of my upper arm - and you cannot see it AT ALL unless you are looking for it. I cannot recommended either of these talented women enough!


----------



## Diamondbrunette

This is my only tattoo, a tiny heart, it's a reminder that I should always love myself as well as spread love and happiness to those around me. Although I'm not a massive fan of tattoos I do appreciate the art and the meaning they have behind them![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kelly M

My two babies  I've had them for just over a year!!

My zodiac (Aries) behind my ear and my alchemical symbol (fire) on my left wrist. I'm in love with them  I definitely want more little ones in the near future, but I haven't exactly settled on what I want. I don't plan on getting the larger ones I want right now because I'm not settled into my career yet... but I'm patient. I can wait


----------



## Cocoabean

I have two. The first is named Daphne, she is a representation of a figurine I have called Scales of Injustice. i have argued with my weight all my life, and finally got it under control 9 1/2 years ago after weight loss surgery.

The second is a heart and paws in an infinity symbol. I am planning a third soon, if I can get an appointment with the artist that did my Daphne when I visit my family soon.


----------



## KCeboKing

My newest one!! Don't mind the red, this was literally right after he finished it up! It's on the top of my right shoulder.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Crescent moon on my wrist





 Lotus flower - mid back (my two best friends also got this same tattoo but in different areas). Picture doesn't do it justice - such clean lines


----------



## foxgal

Cocoabean said:


> I have two. The first is named Daphne, she is a representation of a figurine I have called Scales of Injustice. i have argued with my weight all my life, and finally got it under control 9 1/2 years ago after weight loss surgery.
> 
> The second is a heart and paws in an infinity symbol. I am planning a third soon, if I can get an appointment with the artist that did my Daphne when I visit my family soon.
> 
> View attachment 3799922
> View attachment 3799923



Awwww...Daphne is adorable, and great meaning for you!


----------



## foxgal

Great thread...love seeing everyone’s looks! When I got my first, I was told they were addictive, and I was like “No, no, I’ll only get this one.” HA!

Got my first one about 10 years ago. It’s my favorite number and I had it done in reverse so when look in the mirror it’s the right way around for me. 




Then I got initials of people that matter most to me, again in mirror image so it’s actually “JAM” (not because I like jam, but for people!):




Then, I always hated the scarring and distortion on my belly from some abdominal surgeries I had. Had a great artist who specially covered them with roses (my birth flower). See the little ladybug he added on the top bud! 




My latest, after my mom died, ties into the other two and wraps around my torso and up my back. An angel’s wing in phoneix colors: 




All of these can only be seen when I’m in a bikini. Now I’m getting tempted to do something more visible on my arm...something rainbow-ish...hhmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Kevinaxx

My fourth one.


----------



## absolutpink

I got my 3rd and 4th tattoo last night and I'm already obsessed with them! I'll post pictures when the bandage has been removed and they're more healed


----------

